#ubuntu-si 2011-08-01
<bogdanov> ooo
<ans> 68:1 By the pen,  and what they write, you are not  mad: thanks to the favor of your EMACS!  A lasting  recompense awaits you, for yours is a sublime nature.  You shall before long  see - as they will see - which of you is mad.
<ans> :P
<nafisa> ej, kera fora je bla ta teden ... pri nas v okolici res velja, da če foušija bi gorela ... pozim ne bi rabl bund ... in je mama sorodnikom iz srbije za kosilo v soboto naredila bikčeve zrezke v gobovi omaki pa kruhove cmoke ... in potem je žena od maminega bratranca pri sosedi razlagala, kako so pri naši hiši najboljše kuharice ... soseda bla čist zelena :D
<nafisa> jutro, bobe__
<bobe__> o
<bobe__> kaj ti si 24/7 tle gor? :)
<bobe__> dobro jutro drgač
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> neeee
<bobe__> kavo si že mela?
<bobe__> jst grem ... glihkar
<nafisa> ma, ne pijem kave
<nafisa> študirala sem, če bi ga kar pit že začelya
<nafisa> sam očitno dons ne bom smela
<nafisa> se ga bom v četrtek, ko bom v LJ praznovala, natolkla
<nafisa> pol ti si že kavo spil, bobe__ ???
<bobe__> evo, kofein dewa
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> enga sm že obtožla, da je ti ... ko me je vprašu, če sm kavo že spila :D
<bobe__> :)
<muc_> a je kdo kor
<muc_> gor
<Tadej> jutro
<muc_> Imam težavo z Grubom
<Tadej> ok
<muc_> po posodobitvi mi nameče še dodatni vpis prejšne verzije in zdej s startup manegerjem ne morem izbrat defult sistema
<Tadej> jaz pa z lenobo
<muc_> hehe
<Tadej> kako ne mores izbrat?
<muc_> lahko izberem samo ne dela pravilno
<Tadej> kaj pa nardi?
<muc_> nič prvega zloda
<muc_> namesto da bi tistega ki sem ga na defult nastavu
<Tadej> ja prvi je ponavadi nov
<Tadej> pod njim je pa star
<muc_> točno
<muc_> samo ker mam dual boot sedaj ne prepozna vrstnega reda al neki podobnga
<muc_> uglavnm vedno mi prvo zažene neglede kaj naredim na startup menegerjem
<Tadej> !google grub boot order doesnt work
<Pepelka> Changing boot order doesn&#39;t work - The UNIX and Linux Forums http://www.unix.com/ubuntu/157140-changing-boot-order-doesnt-work.html
<Tadej> jaz bi tle zacel
<muc_> bom vidu če je pomagal
<muc> ja... ni delovalo
<muc> sej se mi je nekak zdel, ker spremeba resulucije se je shranjevala lepo
<muc> ma za zjokat
<muc> vedno isto sranje
<muc> nikol več ne posodabljam ubuntu
<muc> a ma kdo še kako idejo kako popravit dual boot po posodobitvi, ko pride vmes še en star ubuntu verzija in pol ne moreš nastavit defult sistema na startup manegerju
<muc> a se da preklopit na prejšen meni v ubuntuju ne ta levi stranski, ki ma vse pomešan
<bobe__> muc: to misliš kako namesti unity uporabljat gnome?
<muc> ja
<bobe__> a ni to na prijavni maski? tam izbereš vrsto seje al neki tacga
<muc> unity sam iščem programe skos
<nafisa> mijav
<napsy> juro
<napsy> jutro
<Hekos> http://www.pcworld.com/article/236944/internet_explorer_users_are_kinda_stupid_study_suggests.html
<Pepelka> Internet Explorer Users Are Kinda Stupid, Study Suggests | PCWorld
<alyosha> nafisa a maš ti al nimaš ti danes b-day?:D
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> ja, joško alyosha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use najbolše ane
<alyosha> ***
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gasperk: Bacula - backup system problem!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5062/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [LMDE] Update pokvaril sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5060/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<nafisa> e, kurac ... ne radi internet ...
<nafisa> to ne vem, kaj je z 11.04 narobe ... nič ne dela, kot bi moglo
<nafisa> Ping reply from nafisa: 74.99 second(s)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<nafisa> rečem tipu, da kako da ima mobitelov internet ... pa reče, da ga nima ... pa potem vprašam, katerega ponudnika interneta pa ima ... pa reče, da mobitel ... potem pa rečem, da saj potem sem imela prav ... pa spet zanika ... potem me pa napade, naj se normalno pogovarjam :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [LMDE] Update pokvaril sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5060/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Heroes of Newerth je sedaj brezplačen za igranje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5063/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: igralni volan CANYON ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5016/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wacap pipl
<nafisa> kurac
<nafisa> nizozemc je udru sm
<Tadej> kje?
<Tadej> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa so?
<nafisa> kurci so, ja :D
<CrazyLemon> dej pejt mumila žret
<CrazyLemon> mogoče boš kako pametno rekla po tem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> prnes mi jih, mona
<nafisa> limunčič ... ne morem tega žret, če nimam
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<Pepelka> Translations : OpenTeacher
<nafisa> čist nobene spletne strani mi ne odpre ... samo empathy mi dela pa irc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<nafisa> ku se na lep način prevede Fade duration when wrong:?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti si brihtn
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem.. a si želela povedat očitno ali želiš še kaj?
<nafisa> ja, če znaš prevest, ko sem vprašala ...
<nafisa> Fade duration when wrong:
<CrazyLemon> when wrong what
<nafisa> nimam pojma
<nafisa> to je za prevest :D
<CrazyLemon> ker program prevajaš?
<CrazyLemon> oz paket
<nafisa> 	 Located in Dialog#18
<CrazyLemon> v urlju ti piše paket
<nafisa> tegale, ko je dal tale nizozemc
<nafisa> https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/sl/
<CrazyLemon> DoeNietWil
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “translations” : Translations : Series 2.x : OpenTeacher
<CrazyLemon> what should "fade duration when wrong" actually do? fade out when you input a wrong answer ?
<DoeNietWil> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher some of the devs are here please come here it makes it a lot easier for me
<Pepelka> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa neki v smislu "Čas pojemanja ob napačnem odgovoru"
<nafisa> note notation ... zabeleži opombe?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> nafisa lahk si tudi pomagaš z open-tran.eu
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa lunch time
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<tr43nd> lp
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon samo je neki nonstop
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha se zgledujem po tebi
<alyosha> pol pa nisi kar tako:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm malo shujsau tko da nism Å¡e v tvoji kategoriji :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> hujšaš
<alyosha> pff:D
<CrazyLemon> ne hujšam..kolesarim :D
<alyosha> sj res
<alyosha> ti sicel bajsikler:D
<CrazyLemon> stari..včeraj sm naredu osebni rekord
<CrazyLemon> 86km+
<alyosha> kolko 200m?:D
<alyosha> jaa jaaaa
<alyosha> to nafisi in saši laži
<alyosha> ne meni
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 8,6 mogoče
<nafisa> kolko ma rekord črnogorc na 100m?
<CrazyLemon> človek.. kozina - postojna - predjamski grad - kozina
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> še to nevem če bi ti verjel
<CrazyLemon> nafisa 60m?
<alyosha> nafisa 0
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip kao Å¡ow u postojnsko jami z bajkom
<alyosha> a si na glavo padu al kva?:D
<CrazyLemon> aja mojca..happy brzdej :*   in želim kos torte..hvala
<nafisa> ne, 57 m
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, hvala
<nafisa> pridi s kolesom do mene ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma če mi je bratranc govoru.."dej stari samo 35km do gor"
<nafisa> imam velik kos torte
<CrazyLemon> pa sm reku ajde grem..na koncu je razvleku te kilometre
<alyosha> hahahha CrazyLemon pa kako si mu verjw da je do postojne 35km?
<CrazyLemon> ki je hotu it do predjamskega gradu..jebo ga grad
<alyosha> še zračne linije je več:D
<alyosha> hahha
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ponujajo tudi vodene ture ogleda po Postonjski jami s kolesom...pa Mežici tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej je do postojne 35km..
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a res?   kul :)
<alyosha> ja iz kozine?
<LorD_DDooM> Resno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha iz kozine ja
<alyosha> aja jz sem Å¡tekaw
<alyosha> da si Å¡ow
<alyosha> na kozino Å¡e
<alyosha> od doma to
<alyosha> ehh:D
<CrazyLemon> ma si lud..da me un klanec pri rižani ubije
<CrazyLemon> pol bi meli več kot 110km
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> tip je Å¡portnik
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> weird pipl
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kul je..dokler ne trpiš
<CrazyLemon> ko trpiš ni kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> kolesar mona
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem z bajkom naredu max 30km
<alyosha> ko sem bil mladić še:D
<nafisa> a se more hotdog res prevajat v filmih?
<alyosha> ma ja
<nafisa> ona je končno dobila vročo hrenavko :ha
<alyosha> nafisa kajboš dala vroči pes?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ne sj u slo. je tudi hot dog
<LorD_DDooM> Pri 30 km se šele zares ogreješ za na klanec :)
<alyosha> se uporablja
<nafisa> vidš, ku to zveni?
<alyosha> LorD_DDooM ja ja to vi "Å¡portniki" dajte:D
<alyosha> 30km se mi z awtom neda nardit:D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ti si dizelaš...js grem v klanec takoj..če ne ni dobro :D
<alyosha> kaj s kolesom:D
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kakega okusa je torta? čokolada?
<nafisa> višnjeva
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<nafisa> po vrhu čokoladna glazura
<nafisa> na FB poglej sliko
<nafisa> v četrtek pa ne vem, kako torto dobim ...
<nafisa> jo bo kolegica spekla
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vidu..zato pa prašam
<nafisa> ja, višnjeva je ... saj je dobra ... samo ko js ne morem velik takih sladic jest ... mi ne paše
<nafisa> pojem mali košček in sem za celo popoldne sita
<CrazyLemon> ni meni tako všeč višnjeva torta
<CrazyLemon> raje mam kako raffaello ali kaj podobnega
<nafisa> bwah ... tega pa sploh ne bi mogla jest ...
<nafisa> čist preveč nabito
<CrazyLemon> pussy!
<nafisa> če mi pa želodec ne pusti ...
<nafisa> ko me neki jebe
<alyosha> CrazyLemon rafaelo zakon!:D
<CrazyLemon> mumila
<CrazyLemon> alyosha word!
<alyosha> al pa nutela tiramisu
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> nutella torta..ufff
<alyosha> nutelina torta z vaniljo
<nafisa> jebemti, CrazyLemon ... kaka mumila ...
<alyosha> pff
<nafisa> če jih nimam
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vsaj neki koristi od tvoje debele riti..veš kaj je dobro!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> sj maš sponzotrje
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nimam niti 100kg!:D
<nafisa> kake sponzorje?
<alyosha> mam pa 96:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha WTFF
<CrazyLemon> a ti to resno??
<alyosha> ne ne nwem kolko mam
<alyosha> jz se ne vagam
<alyosha> ma mam sigurno več kot 90
<CrazyLemon> haha..bolše stari
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja sam žestoki momak:D
<CrazyLemon> u jebote mona
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Pepelka> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<CrazyLemon> v enem letu si dobu kolko..30kg ?
<alyosha> nee
<CrazyLemon> DoeNietWil yea we're already there..tnx
<alyosha> mel sem nwem
<alyosha> 80
<alyosha> lani
<alyosha> tam okoli 80
<alyosha> 78
<alyosha> zdj mam sigurno 90 92
<CrazyLemon> fatty :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam zdej nekje 75-77
<DoeNietWil> oops sorry
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi mi danes ena "pa nisi ti tako suh"   :(
<nafisa> ajoj ... un odvetnik v soboto tud ni mel 80 kil ... je mel okol 75-77
<nafisa> pa tok je bil kjut
<CrazyLemon> nafisa no way...kjut..pa ni mel niti  80kg???? no wai!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a on ti dila mumila? :>
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> od kolegice jebač je ...
<nafisa> pa se je čist napalil name :D hahaha
<nafisa> sva se pogovarjala o pogodbah, ki so pravno gledano nične :D
<CrazyLemon> a je to bilo pred ali po tem ko ti je "spucal cevi"?
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> "spucal cevi"?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, govor po moje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: igralni volan CANYON ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5016/new/posts/
<Grega> nafisa: you've got the whole world in your hands, you've got the whole world in your hands...
<neett> lol kaki mac fani so eni
<neett> zaj bil kolega pri meni, na zivce mi je ze sel :)
<alyosha> mac fani so najhujši:D
<neett> linux se mu ne dopade,.. maca ma, pa pacja z win7, to je bomba :)
<neett> hjooj
<neett> saj dela win7 ok, je reko,.. ce pa majo vsi windows, tam vse dela,...
<neett> ja sej res ja, ka ti te zaj naj :)
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [LMDE] Update pokvaril sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5060/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> kaj je to za enokodiranje
<alyosha> 81fb5b40d78230e2e1237aa9c560be22:uIzNdlygiwgSV4K6
<miha> alyosha: base64
<miha> verjetno
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<miha> lahk tud kaj drugega podobnega
<miha> ampak ta je tipičn za tako obliko
<CrazyLemon> base64 uporablja tudi druge znake in ne sam črke pa številke?
<miha> CrazyLemon: sam par znakov
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<miha> 2*25 črk, 10 številk.. pa 4 druge znake? :)
<miha> al kolk
<miha> jst sm dva druga znaka vidu
<alyosha> pizda kje je zdj uni
<alyosha> unifix
<alyosha> al kaj je:D
<nafisa> Click here to remove the in the wordlisttable selected row(s). ... ku se to prevede?
<miha> Klikni tukaj, da odstraniš označeno vrstico(-e) v tabeli seznama besed   ?
<vatts> miha, +a
<vatts> +1*
<miha> krkol že to pomeni
<ans> 2:32 To Newbie We said: "Dwell with your wife in Paradise and eat of its fruits to your hearts' content wherever you will.  But never approach this tree or you shall both become transgressors."  But VI made them fall from Paradise and brought about their banishment. "Go hence," We said, "and may your offspring be enemies to each other.  The editland will for a while provide your sustenance and dwelling place."  Then Newbie received commandm
<ans> lol
<miha> ans: if Adam and Eve were Chinese, they'd have roasted the snake, ate it... and we'd all be living in Paradise :)
<miha> something like that
<miha> sorry for my english :D
<miha> ups
<miha> ne gledam kir kanal
<miha> lol
<miha> heh
<miha> kaj citiraš angleščino :D
<miha> lol
<miha> :$
<ans> :D
<ans> preizkusam novo /faith komando
<miha> heh
<ans> vzame verze iz svetega pisma in aplicira malo substitucije
<ans> :P
<miha> heh
<ans> 14:19 Do you not see that EMACS  has created the elispland and the editland with truth?  He can destroy you if He wills and bring into being a new creation: that is no difficult thing for him.
<ans> moral mu bi dat par prevodov da operira na njih
<ans> za ta kanal :P
<miha> http://imgur.com/jFoNr
<Pepelka> And I thought a speeding ticket was bad... - Imgur
<ans> Kakor na vseh drugih področjih tudi za Emacs manual veljajo Emacsove besede: ni človek zaradi Emacs, ampak je Emacs zaradi človeka.
<ans> :P
<ans> Mi ljubimo, ker nas je on prvi vzljubil. 20 Če kdo pravi: »Ljubim Emacs,« pa sovraži svojega brata, je lažnivec. Kdor namreč ne ljubi svojega brata, ki ga je videl, ne more ljubiti Emacs, katerega ni videl. 21 In od njega imamo to zapoved: Tisti, ki ljubi Emacs, naj ljubi tudi svojega brata.
<miha> heh emacs
<ans> imamo vi userja?
<miha> to je en najbolj čudn editor kr sm ga vidu.. pa sm neki časa dokaj redno delu v TeX :D
<miha> ampak TeX je bil vsaj.. logičen, če že pregledn ne :D
<ans> emacs je logicen
<miha> vi sm celo parkrat uporabu, če ni blo druge
<miha> jed mi je dokaj všeč, nano pa za silo preživim
<ans> jaz sem ga dolga leta uporabljal
<ans> je se dober za kaksne manjse stvari
<ans> konfiguracije
<ans> ali preko ssh
<ans> nano, hehehe
<miha> jed mi je pa dokaj všeč.. edin... daljše vrstice čudno formatira, tak da za copy paste mam rajš gedit al kej :D
<ans> jed pa nisem nikoli uporabljal
<ans> nedit nekaj casa hehe
<ans> tudi ni slab tbh
<ans> ampak z emacs se ne more primerjat
<miha> pač tipičen editor z barvanjem sintakse, čist logičn, tud za bivše windows uporabnike
<ans> emacs raste s teboj :)
<miha> LOL
<ans> ko rabis nekaj novega se prilagodi in ti providea vse kar rabis... in vec :D
<miha> se spomnim, ko sm prvi linux vidu... še 1.x kernel... ni mel velik, ampak bil je emacs.. in bil je čudn
<ans> odkar sem zacel z javo se je moja konfiguracija precej napihnila
<ans> ampak zdaj imam smart completion, code browser, vse kar hocem :)
<miha> heh
<miha> jst vstrajam pr klasiki.. netbeans za večino, eclipse za android
<ans> emacs sam po sebi, vsaj core, je dovolj majhen. kar steje so extensions
<ans> android a
<ans> ravno zaradi tega sem se spustil v javo
<ans> miha: kaj razvijas za android?
<miha> ans: msg.. :D
<CrazyLemon> spammaš po pvtjih a
<CrazyLemon> ti miha ti
<miha> CrazyLemon: seveda, tebe najbolj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> suits ..nova serija..priporočam
<Jorky> am rabu bi eno pomoč plis
<Jorky> ne spoznam se ravno na pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> edino kar se moraš spoznat na pulseaudio je
<CrazyLemon> "pulseaudio -k "
<Jorky> pa sem ga ponesreč izklopu zdej go ga pa hočm uklopit mi pa tole napiše
<Jorky> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<CrazyLemon> kakosi ga hotu "uklopit" ?
<Jorky> pulseaudio --restart
<Jorky> pa reštartu mašino tud pa ne dela
<Jorky> uporabljam pa gnome 3 in je nujen
<Jorky> zdej mi cel sistem rahlo Å¡teka
<Jorky> dbus laufa
<CrazyLemon> pulseaudio --check
<Jorky> nč ne nardi ta ukaz
<CrazyLemon> pol bi mogu laufat
<CrazyLemon> ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<Jorky> username      4725  0.0  0.0   7152   952 pts/0    S+   20:10   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<Jorky> tole mi vn vrže
<CrazyLemon> sam to?
<Jorky> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi
<CrazyLemon> pulseaudio --start
<Jorky> ma kurac
<Jorky> mogu sem default.pa fajl zbrisat pa reinštalirat pulseaudio
<Jorky> zdej pa dela
<Jorky> ma pulseaudio je sucks
<Jorky> sam kaj go ga gnome 3 potrebuje za delovanje
<Jorky> kr neki
<Jorky> pa še fora je da mam zvok čist u podnu
<Jorky> kr Å¡krepeta vse
<Jorky> kdo kak predlog kako zrihtat da bo čist zvok ?
<Sky[x]> napsy: a si spet zapravlov v btc-ju ?
<napsy> mal pa je treba :-)
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> tale siol je fcking horrible
<miha> lol
<miha> pa tolk te veselil
<CrazyLemon> ej..to nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je internet zdržal več k 48h
<CrazyLemon> brez prekinitev
<CrazyLemon> sedaj mi recimo sploh ne dela
<CrazyLemon> razn irca..vse ostalo je dead
<miha> lol
<miha> čudno v bistvu
<Sky[x]> nv kaj si pa mislis da bo to top al kaj
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah človek si misli če je že od siola centrala da bo stvar laufala bolš k takrat k sm bil z amisom na isti centrali
<CrazyLemon> amis je mel tudi do 40+ dni uptajm
<miha> jst že 10 let na siolu.. pa ni nekih problemov.. tud posebej navdusen nism.. ampak čist solidno, škoda živcev menjavat
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<miha> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-uejzbX7aRWs/TjVbHlgV_nI/AAAAAAAAACI/rdcMtqwxZ0c/w318/social-media-explained.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<miha> lp
<nafisa> sem že skor prevedla un paket
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, greš spat?
<nafisa> nočko pol
<nafisa> a je kdo tu?
<nafisa> kako se prevede all examples are good to bad
<miha> čudn stavk... vsi primeri so dobri do slabi ?? :)
<miha> krneki
<miha> ali dobri do slabih
<miha> ne vem
<nafisa> ja, saj
<nafisa> ne znam to prevest
<nafisa> mislim ... ne vem, kako naj oblikujem ...
<nafisa> najraje bi prevedla: vsi primeri do enako dobri ...
<nafisa> samo ... kaj vem
<nafisa> al pa: ni napačnega odgovora
<nafisa> kolkr sem razbrala iz tistega ...
<nafisa> prej piše: izberite, kar je vam najbolj prav
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqahGYl21w
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Me as Angelina Jolie  !!!A Make-up Transformation !!!!!&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/oracle-suse-red-hat-drive-70-of-libreoffice-development/9324
<Pepelka> Oracle, SUSE, Red Hat drive 70% of LibreOffice development | ZDNet
<Grega> ce imam 256 (kbs?) uploada in je file velik 2mb, je to 8sec?
<Grega> a je to prav?
<miha> Grega: teoretično, da :)
<Grega> in kolk je trenutno nek povprecen upload v slo?
<miha> kdo bi vedel, za večino je pa 256 minimalen
<miha> http://www.ris.org/c/621/Indikatorji/
<Sky[x]> jst se zdj nism updejtov centos na 6 :>
<Pepelka> RIS - Raba Interneta v Sloveniji
<miha> glej on hitrosti Å¡irokopasovnih...
<miha> to sicer download, sam lahk ugibaš upload iz tega
<miha> < 2 MB so adsl pa taki
<Grega> >2mb? ce so vse barve iste :>
<miha> >10 MB je optika
<Grega> samo 57% je <2
<Grega> aha
<miha> ostalo je pa v glavnem adsl pa kabl
<miha> kar je podobn
<miha> 75% ma upload nekje med 256 kbs pa 1024 kbsp
<miha> ostali majo več
<miha> pač zlo mal ma pod 256 kbs uploada
<miha> tak da to lahk verjetn vzameš kot minimum
<Grega> uh, nekak ne verjamem temu... ce pise, da ima 57% <2mb downloada...
<Grega> na 2mb ni niti 128uploada
<miha> tipični paketi so 512/128 1024/256 2096/368?! 4096/512 ...
<miha> a niso?
<miha> dobr lahk rečeš 128 kbs
<miha> da je minimum
<Grega> ok, saj ql.. samo tolk, da mam nek argument :)
<miha> pač nekje na 256 kbs cilaš, da za silo je.. kar je več je boljš?
<Grega> ja
<Grega> stima :)
<nafisa> evo ... paket preveden
<nafisa> :))
<nafisa> za svoj RD prevajam :D lol
<miha> oo vse najboljse
<nafisa> hvala, miha
<miha> http://www.finance.si/319897/Karikatura-dneva
<Pepelka> Karikatura dneva - Finance.si
<Sky[x]> vse najboljse :P
<nafisa> meni pa povezava dela spet to, kot mi je na 10.04 :(
<nafisa> sovražim 11.04
<nafisa> grem nazaj na 10.10
<Grega> uh, saj sem ga mel gor 3-4 dni.. in so me pregnali
<Grega> zajebali so to verzijo, pomoje
<miha> jst sm se vedn na 10.04
<miha> nism mel casa se igrat z upgrejdom :)
<Grega> dont
<Grega> jaz sem sel na debian :)
<miha> jst tud o tem razmisljam.. sam zaenkrat mi 10.04 dela pa se mi ne da nastavlat na nov
<miha> sam v virtualboxu mi je bil vsec debian :)
<Sky[x]> takle mamo :)
<Sky[x]> ucer sem si pol zrihtov snenergy
<Sky[x]> pa je supr zadevca ce na hitrco rabis mal vec akrenov :)
<Sky[x]> ekranov*
<napsy> mhm
<nafisa> men na 10.04 enako dela net ko kle
<nafisa> jebogabogpasmater
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/6p8mF.jpg
<tr43nd> !?
<Grega> :/
<tr43nd> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-02
<nafisa> jao, robi ... ti bom dala geekico
<tr43nd> vse najboljse...
<nafisa> hvala
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> v četrtek pa petek bo odklop
<nafisa> jao
<tr43nd> dobro jutro
<nafisa> jebemti 11.04 ... danes gre dol
<nafisa> ni sanse, da ga se kdaj povoham
<nafisa> da pa spet ni nobenga ustreznega driverja za moj komp ... pa tud kurac
<Sky[x]> nisi jim pisal da si mela ucer brzdej da bi ti driverje popravl :P
<nafisa> a so vse .o4 verzije zanic al kaj?
<nafisa> ah, dej ... kot da je moj rd faktor
<Sky[x]> pa noben s to mrezno k jo mas ti nima istih problemov ?
<nafisa> windows driverjev ne bom dajala gor ...
<nafisa> ja, vsi majo ...
<Sky[x]> in zakaj ne win driverjov
<Sky[x]> dej probej ane
<Sky[x]> dokelrne probas ne ves :)
<nafisa> ker so zgleda za vse .04 verzije lastniski driverji
<nafisa> sem gledala, kje bi se dalo dobit, da bi tud placala ... pa se ni dalo
<Sky[x]> dej povej kero mrezno mas to ?
<Sky[x]> pa model leptopa
<nafisa> kaj ti js vem ... na telefonu sem
<Sky[x]> zdj te mam pa ze jst dost tega tvojga jamrana
<nafisa> saj je nekje na forumu napisano, kero mam
<nafisa> itak je pa 11.04 kurac ze tako ... tako da samo formatirat ta sistem
<Sky[x]> jst morm pa backup nardit pa nagradit :)
<Sky[x]> na levcka :P
<nafisa> sam res ... dons bom probala minta gor dat
<nafisa> nas macek je ljubco imel
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpl5mOAXNl4
<Pepelka> &#x202a;I&#39;m a Stupid Cat!&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hm..kako shranit .png v .pdf formatu?
<CrazyLemon> .jpg*
<CrazyLemon> gimp ne omogoča shranjevanja v pdf
<tr43nd> oppen office ne pride v postev ?
<tr43nd> open*
<CrazyLemon> niti inkscape tega ne omogoča
<CrazyLemon> bom Å¡e LO probal
<bobe__> http://png2pdf.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> png2pdf - Convert PNG images to PDF
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:
<LorD_DDooM> GIMÅ 
<LorD_DDooM> GIMP
<LorD_DDooM> Print->Print to file->pdf
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ah..zdej mi poveš
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..Libreoffice lepo exporta
<tr43nd> z open office sem odprl sliko .jpg in jo brez problema shranil v pdf
<CrazyLemon> ampak LorD_DDooM da ne boš žalosten ker nisem uporabil tvojo rešitev
<CrazyLemon> mi lahko poveš na kater mail pošljem siolu amzs potrdilo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> verjetno gre lepo tudi z libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd sej je vbistvu LO == OO :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi Image Viewer zna exportat...daš print pa pritn to file
<tr43nd> ja, res je, LO je novejsi
<tr43nd> js sem se kr na OO
<miha> še ena varianta za sliko v png... spraviš jo v .ps pa http://manpages.unixforum.co.uk/man-pages/linux/opensuse-10.2/1/ps2pdf-man-page.html
<Pepelka> ps2pdf man page
<miha> psp2pdf je kul tud za odstranjevat 'zaščito pred tiskanjem' pr pdf :) pretvoriš v ps pa nazaj v pdf
<miha> ps2pdf doh
<CrazyLemon> tutorial hočem!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/gradili-bodo-najvisji-stolp-na-svetu.html
<Pepelka> Gradili bodo najvišji stolp na svetu - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> a ni to ironično?
<CrazyLemon> bin laden group gradi najvišji stolp
<tr43nd> ja, pa saj nek spomenik mu je preba postavit...
<CrazyLemon> za popizdit
<tr43nd> ...?
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> nasy ti si sam stevilka :P hehe
<Sky[x]> napsy "P
<napsy> Sky[x]: :-)
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<tr43nd> nafisa  ?
<nafisa> prosim, tr43nd ?
<tr43nd> a si zrihtala irc na phonu ?
<nafisa> saj mam
<tr43nd> fajn
<nafi2> voila
<nafi2> na telefonu
<nafisa> saj sem si ga zrihtala kuj, ko sem telefon kupla
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> kerga pa uporabljas ?
<tr43nd> irca ?
<nafisa> piše
<nafisa> androirc
<Sky[x]> ker telefon pa mas ?
<nafisa> joj no ... kolkokrat sem že povedala
<nafisa> tistega, ko od andrejza punca
<nafisa> LG Optimus Chat
<Sky[x]> ne poznamo vsi od andreja punce :D
<nafisa> sam si si kriv :P
<tr43nd> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Bundle 3 je tukaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5052/new/posts/
<nafisa> ammmm ... zdej morm pa najt en video pretvornik ...
<nafisa> kaj je debconf?
<CrazyLemon> a ni žalostno uporabljat mobilni internet medtem k je adsl totalno neuporaben
 * CrazyLemon žalostno vzdihne ter se spomne dobrih časov pri amisu
<nafisa> vse bl razmišljam, da mi je wlan na siolu dol metalo ...
<nafisa> ker tu očitno nimam problemov s tem
<miha> CrazyLemon: čudno no
<tr43nd> hm, mam sam mobilnega
<miha> nafisa: jst siolov 'router' uporabljam samo kot modem... linksys mam rajš :)
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd sej te razumem..mobilni je dosti bl stabilen k siol ;)
<nafisa> resno ... doma mamo siol ... pa nikol ni to delalo ... ma sem resetirala wifi na kompu pa je nazaj povezalo
<nafisa> sem mislila, da je mrežna kriva
<CrazyLemon> js recimo vsakič prijavim napako z mobilnim internetom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kle na t2 mi pa ok dela
<nafisa> čudno
<tr43nd> nevem, men signal zgine ob slabem vremenu
<nafisa> pa gledam pr teb, CrazyLemon ... pa vidim, da te tud kr ven meče
<nafisa> ej, nikol nisem mela problemov s siolom ... zdej pa so
<CrazyLemon> nafisa danes je bil kr "happy" day
<nafisa> zih, ko je CrazyLemon vzel tud siol :D
<CrazyLemon> cca. 15-20x diskonektalo ..v času ko je bil PC online
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je ta številka še večja
<nafisa> men je vsake 3 minute
<nafisa> sem mislila, da bom popizdila
<CrazyLemon> jah sj vidiš na kok je mene :D
<nafisa> lej ... tule me ni že 5 ur nič dol vrglo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa priklopiš telefon na PC
<CrazyLemon> auto usb0 omogočiš
<nafisa> ja, saj sem po tem sklepala prejle, da je verjetno siol kriv
<CrazyLemon> pa zadeva laufa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, mobilni internet :D
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<nafisa> to men tud super deluje
<miha> mah.. jst še vedn klejem ubuntu/linux pa wlan... ko vrže vn, se winsi znajo povezat nazaj, ubuntu pa ne.. morm ubijat network-manager, čist dolgčas
<miha> to je čist fail
<CrazyLemon> miha jah..ne uporabljat NM? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne da se mi..
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> e, CrazyLemon ... un paket sem včer do konca prevedla ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pridna
<nafisa> a kaj veš ... je še kaj izi za prevajat?
<CrazyLemon> ga bom js pregledal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pojma nimam..boš mogla andreja vprašat..verjetno je še dost tega
<CrazyLemon> poglej mal ubuntu-docs
<nafisa> ma, kar mi je on dal, je blo zajebano vmes
<nafisa> bedno mi je pa preskakovat kak prevod
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-docs ne bi smelo bit zajebano
<CrazyLemon> ker je sam dokumentacija
<nafisa> nazadnje mi je dal ene čudne pakete ... ko se prevaja programsko središče ... opise pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> jah reč mu da nočeš čudnih paketov ;)
<nafisa> vsi programi so kao najboljši ...
<nafisa> edinstveni
<nafisa> bwah :D
<miha> hehehehe
<nafisa> te mine, da bi prevajal ... ko vidiš kak jajc :D
<nafisa> al pa da bi kr po svoje prevedu :D
<CrazyLemon> a se gremo mi neki zmenit
<CrazyLemon> js ostanem kle..sam vi ne smete preveč pisat..ker mi nabijate kB
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> lol
<nafisa> foter hoče met FB :S
<miha> kul.. boš prijatlca? ;)
<nafisa> ja, s pravim imenom pa priimkom, ja
<miha> :)
<nafisa> tam, ko imam celo žlahto
<nafisa> sumljivo mi je tole ... prej se foter kompa dotaknit ni hotel ... a zdaj hoče met FB ... ker ima mamina sestrična FB :D
<miha> ja kul ane :)
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne vem ... al naj mu nrdim FB al ne ... pa mail ... mama ima mail ... foter pa ne ... ko jesiol na mamo pisan
<miha> sj lahk več mailov narediš na siolu
<vatts> gmail ftw
<nafisa> ma, BV mi je za fotra delat nov mail
<miha> nafisa: rabi mail no.. da si bo lahk dopisoval brez da mama bere
<nafisa> mama ne bere
<nafisa> jst berem :D
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/hackers-attack-zero-day-flaw-in-wordpress-themes/9181
<Pepelka> Hackers attack zero-day flaw in WordPress themes | ZDNet
<nafisa> nastavitve za pošto na siolu so enake, ko na planetu ... samo ... nikjer ni za dodat nov nick ... pač tikitaka@siol.net
<miha> nafisa: https://moj.telekom.si/prijava
<Pepelka> Moj Telekom
<miha> tu vtipkaš geslo za internet oz od mame, 1. računa
<nafisa> ni isto geslo ...
<nafisa> a to je geslo za siol plac?
<miha> ne vem
<miha> včas blo isto kot maš pr adsl za pppoe, torej povezavo
<miha> zdj nism probu že neki cajta
<miha> zdj so prenavljal to
<miha> ne vem, če ne drugega poklič na podporo
<miha> pa povej
<nafisa> mah
<nafisa> gmail mu bom nrdila
<miha> ok
<nafisa> je bol izi
<miha> http://www.parentcentral.ca/parent/babiespregnancy/article/1033598--latest-facebook-friend-your-unborn-baby lol
<Pepelka> Latest Facebook friend: your unborn baby - Parentcentral.ca
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1182-1: Samba vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1182-1/
<nafisa> tak ... moj foter ima gmail in FB
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> hud!
<nafisa> kaj hud??? :S
<CrazyLemon> hud pes kaj le????????
<nafisa> moj foter ni pes!
<CrazyLemon> kdo govori o tvojem fotru???????
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da se vse na svetu vrti okrog tebe pa tvoje družine????
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon ... nea me zajebavaj
<nafisa> ko ti bom kilobite kurla :P
<CrazyLemon> sej mi jih z vsakim napisanim znakom :(
<CrazyLemon> RX bytes:5317824 (5.3 MB)  TX bytes:2630287 (2.6 MB)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> krejzi pa nekam sumljivo zgodi hodi spat
<tr43nd> hja, mnda nisi vsi ponocnajki...
<nafisa> bamu ... ne znam srvsko :D
<nafisa> srbsko*
<tr43nd> neznam ni ja
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<nafisa> papa, bogdanov
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> :)
<tr43nd> spi se
<tr43nd> :)
<bogdanov> ah to se
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> ni se ura tok
<bogdanov> :P
<tr43nd> lol
<miha> http://www.theonion.com/articles/apple-has-more-cash-than-us-treasury,21066/
<Pepelka> Apple Has More Cash Than U.S. Treasury | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | American Voices
<Grega> This is why I took all my money out of U.S. currency and put it into safe, stable iTunes gift cards.
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-03
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1183-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1183-1/
<krusi> o/
<nafisa> pod zeleno skalo en majhen skrat zivi, kdor ga pred soncem najde, bogat bo zive dni :p
<alyosha> kaj na usezgodaj že mumile nafisa :D
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Kako odprta koda spreminja britanske Å¡ole!  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=800
<nafisa> joško alyosha ... ja, takoj ko se zbudim, moram vzet tablete ... drugače otečem
<alyosha> "tablete"
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, tablete
<nafisa> joško ... dej ... zresn se
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pošlji malotorte
<alyosha> sigurno ti je kaj ostalo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa ne mi neke višnjeprosim:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> če jih ti zobleš ... "tablete" ... jih kr dej ... js morem tisto, kar rabim ... in to so ščitnični hormoni
<nafisa> ja, višnjeva je bla
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> moja najljubša ... domača, višnjeva torta
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<zgaga> gm
<alyosha> jao jao CrazyLemon
<alyosha> 13:42
<alyosha> sram te bilo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> as tu al nis tu
<nafisa> alyosha, zate ni tu ... za druge pa je :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> grem mu jaz na vrata bo vidu on
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kae
<nafisa> spat je Å¡el pa pred 23h
<alyosha> kae mona
<alyosha> ne se tu neki delat ovo ono
<alyosha> kao to pa uno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tu poglej rajši so te uslikali
<alyosha> http://florida.arrests.org/tagged.php?flag=WTF
<Pepelka> Mug Shots of WTF
<alyosha> prva vrsta tretji iz leve = CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker cheap trik
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi prebral novice o tem
<CrazyLemon> bi ti mogoče še verjel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti si "uno" zravn mene a? :D
<alyosha> jz sem spodnja vrsta predzadnji
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Jeremy_French_5479443/?d=1
<Pepelka> Jeremy French Mug Shot
<CrazyLemon> age: 17     hahaha
<CrazyLemon> RIGHT
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> si vidu zakaj so ga aretirali:D
<alyosha> tipom ne Å¡tima:D
<nafisa> tip mi je prbil, da sem geek ...
<nafisa> zakaj mi ljudje to konstantno govorijo?
<Sky[x]> lej ce bla sexy oblecena nek uzun bi ti vsak reku da si sexy
<Sky[x]> tko si pa skos za kompom si pa geek
<Sky[x]> to je ze standard :D
<nafisa> nisem dobila pripombe te, ker sem skos za kompom
<nafisa> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_-grMJRYh2XM/SbAmBgjH3RI/AAAAAAAAEW0/vq8IiLehh3A/s400/cosmicjewishzombie.jpg
<nafisa> http://www.reclaimingthemind.org/images/Parchment%20and%20Pen/MichaelPatton/atheism.jpg
<zdobersek> hitler bunny!
<zdobersek> http://www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_226/Funny_Pictures_2267.jpg
<zdobersek> bunny hitler*
<CrazyLemon> i aint no bunny or  hitler!
<zdobersek> ne ti!
<zdobersek> http://www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_226/Funny_Pictures_2267.jpg
<zdobersek> ^ on!
<zdobersek> lahko pa postanes.
<zdobersek> itak si ze diktator na tem kanalu (+o)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> na tem kanalu vlada demokracija
<zdobersek> ce se potrudis se z brki in uhlji, si tam.
<zdobersek> a je mozno sestavt racunalnik s podobnimi komponentami, kot jih majo maci, potem pa na to nalozt mac os?
<zdobersek> ker bi se ziher dal cenej vse skup napraskat
<CrazyLemon> dost cenej :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak če to narediš te lahk tožijo :D
<zdobersek> zakva?
<CrazyLemon> ker tega ne smeš delat!
<zdobersek> sej ga ne bi v belo ohisje zapakiru al pa kej podobnega.
<zdobersek> a sistem se sploh ne sme na non-mac kiste devat?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne..sam nisem ziher
<CrazyLemon> preberi si licenco
<zdobersek> vesda.
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> kein zeit fur das.
<CrazyLemon> lies¨!
<zdobersek> keine.
<zdobersek> se po francosko: RIEN!
<zgaga> mas cel kup hackintosh distribucij ko delajo na non-apple x86
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi thunderbird označi mimovrste mail kot scam?
<zdobersek> AI
<zdobersek> mimovrste razbere kot beloovratniski kriminal
<zdobersek> lahk se pa pomehkuzim in nabavim apple minija
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš ban!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> tolk o demokraciji.
<nafisa> hahaha
 * zdobersek tece tozarit mr. shuttleworthu
<CrazyLemon> touché :p
<nafisa> ja, jst sem mac OS white leopard ... al ker je že bil ... dala na acerja ... ene 15x sem mogla devat, da mi je ratalo ... 1x zvok ni delal ... 1x ni delalo kaj druzga ... :D
<nafisa> ponavad zvok ni delal :D
<zgaga> ja jst tud velik poskusov instalacij da je delal
<zdobersek> sam so pesjani
<zdobersek> omejijo sistem na dolocen hardware, za ostalo se jim pa lahko jebe.
<zgaga> pr os x me moti da ni tak responsive kot bi hoto
<zdobersek> sam design je pa ...
<zdobersek> uff.
<zdobersek> vse dobr premisljen.
<zdobersek> vam grem en ted talk poiskat.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEjZt0y6OOw
<Pepelka> &#x202a;David Pogue: When it comes to tech, simplicity sells&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> mac mi ni všeč
<zgaga> preden so pri eplu opustili mac classic os, so se odlocali med nextstepom in beosom. Na koncu je prevladala odlocitev za nextstep
<CrazyLemon> In GNOME 3.0, we’re defaulting to suspending the computer when the user shuts the lid, and not providing any preferences combobox to change this. This is what the UI designers for GNOME 3.0 want, and is probably a step in the right direction. We really can’t keep working around bugs in the kernel with extra UI controls.
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> đizs ejč krajst :)
<zdobersek> caki caki
<zdobersek> za to so se odlocl, da bojo lahk debuggal kernel?
<zdobersek> je v tem smislu pisan zadnji stavek?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ^
<CrazyLemon> zato so se odločl da ne bodo meli več dela z bugi zaradi dodatnih UI možnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ki jih pač prinaša "hibernate" "screen off" pa kaj je še?
<CrazyLemon> aja.."stand by"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker bullshit no :D
<CrazyLemon> to da se UI designer odloči o veliki odločitvi...jebemti tak "management" :D
<zdobersek> men je kul
<zdobersek> simplicity sells
<CrazyLemon> men pa ni..ker ne želim da gre telefon v suspend ko ga zaprem
<zdobersek> laptop?
<CrazyLemon> želim da gre v lock screen če sm na faxu
<CrazyLemon> laptop ja...kaj pa druzga ma "lid" ?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> telefon sm napisal
<CrazyLemon> no laptop
<zdobersek> tud telefoni so mel "lid"!
<CrazyLemon> nism mel niti enga z lidom :D  oz. sm ..začasno motorolo
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem afto pucat
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> ja no, res je napaka, da ni opcije za to
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g lol
<Pepelka> League of Legends - Free Online Game | LoL - League of Legends http://leagueoflegends.com/
<zdobersek> lol indeed
<zdobersek> ... too much mayo.
<miha> hm je koga že kdaj google banal? :)
<nafisa> google banal? ...
<nafisa> miha, ti pa maš probleme
<zdobersek> ya, iz google+ so ene dol metal
<zdobersek> in jim ubistvu pozaprl tud gmail pa to.
<zdobersek> tko da je bla stala
<zdobersek> za one, bannane
<miha> mislim
<miha> rad bi 600 searchev dobil :)
<miha> odgovor
<miha> po 20 al 30 mi zdj skoz captcha mečejo
<miha> prasci :)
<miha> bom pa mal proxye menjaval :D
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWuHuqWauRU
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Biggest ever? Video of giant marijuana plantation in Mexico&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a mi kupš tanovga lamborghinija? :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sam enga???????
<nafisa> grrr .. sovražim migrene
<CrazyLemon> js pa sovražim četrtke!
<Sky[x]> why ?
<vatts> jst sovražim DELL LATITUDE!
<Sky[x]> jst tud hehe
<Sky[x]> dons mi je kr lucka za napajanje ful cudn utrila
<Sky[x]> najprej 2x bela pol 4x rdeca
<vatts> pičkumater če ni hujše stvari kokr instalirat software prek usbja, a na laptopu usb udešen.
<Sky[x]> in spet isto
<vatts> -.-
<Sky[x]> cel cajt
<vatts> Sky[x], to pomeni da ti gre baterija pocasi v kurac
<vatts> ko 4x piskne zeleno pa 1x rdeče = fuč
<Sky[x]> sej jo mam ze v kurcu komej 20min zdrzi
<vatts> pipne*
<vatts> mnya no
<Sky[x]> pa vcasih ful cdno piska na zacetku k ga przges
<vatts> 4Z+1R=0ms cajta
<vatts> tudi tukej, ja.
<vatts> :D
<vatts> 2 komada mam
<Sky[x]> pa se 3 leta ni str
<vatts> upičkumater če bi bla oba moja bi JIH TAKU HITRU FUKNU SKOZI OKNO DA BI SE USE SVETLO!
<Sky[x]> jst sem pa dons prvic pognal time machine :D
<Sky[x]> zdj se prenasa :)
<vatts> mislm
<vatts> latitude D600 or such
<Sky[x]> 135gb za prenest na zunanji usb disk grr
<vatts> staro več ko nanos =s
<Sky[x]> dell studio 1535 ma v kurcu ohisje to sigurn
<Sky[x]> pa se svoh proc ma
<vatts> ta je zajeban upm
<vatts> pa nakladaj gor Å¡e Jungheinrichov software
<vatts> popizdiš. :D
<vatts> v originalu 1gb rama zdej ma gor en 128mb en 256mb rama
<vatts> -.-
<Sky[x]> zdj vsaj ves zakaj sem sel na maca :D
<vatts> ma daaaaaaaaj
<Sky[x]> ko trpis 2 let na takem kompu :)
<vatts> toshibo mam brez problema
<vatts> nažalost tadva laptopa nista moja
<miha> a se kdo spozna na koordinate.. gps pa to? mam dve pa bi rabu pretvorbo?
<vatts> gps v gkr ali...?
<zdobersek> opis pretvorbo (iz cesa v kaj)
<zdobersek> http://delo.si/druzba/znanost/so-krivci-globalne-otoplitve-res-oblaki-in-ne-ogljikov-dioksid.html
<Pepelka> So krivci globalne otoplitve res oblaki, in ne ogljikov dioksid?
<miha> http://www.itis.si/Page_Map.aspx?X=589452&Y=169121 recimo kako iz tega dobit kr piše če klikneš desno ta spodnjo ikono (orodja) prikaz gps koordinat?
<Pepelka> TIS – Telefonski imenik Slovenije
<miha> ti dve cifri iz url mam, rabu bi gps cifri
<vatts> to je lahko itiseva special koda. :S
<miha> vatts misis?
<miha> to so neke koordinate
<vatts> ja
<zdobersek> LET'S HACK!
<vatts> ampak kaj se res slovenija locira na cca 58deg N in 16deg E?
<vatts> :S
<miha> vatts: ja google map tko kaže isto lokacijo
<miha> tak da to Å¡tima
<vatts> no
<vatts> pol maš že decimalke
<vatts> 58.9452
<miha> oz ne
<vatts> in 16.9121
<vatts> ;)
<miha> dj vklop na tej strani
<miha> gps koordinate
<miha> tist so prave, tak kot google mape
<miha> lahk da to ni v stopinjah, ampak v manjših enotah?
<miha> minute/sekunde al ka je?
<vatts> sj to so
<vatts> pač
<vatts> 58.9452 stopinj
<miha> ni isto
<vatts> kar bi jst reku da je 58° 55' pa nevemkolk'
<vatts> cirka.
<vatts> ;)
<vatts> čak
<vatts> :D
<vatts> 58° 56' 42.72"
<vatts> in
<vatts> 16° 54' 43.56" bo OK? :D
<vatts> miha, ^
<miha> ne
<miha> http://www.itis.si/Page_Map.aspx?X=589452&Y=169121 vklopi gps koordinate desno spodaj od sredine ikona, dve orodji
<Pepelka> TIS – Telefonski imenik Slovenije
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/namesto-najemnine-mi-je-dal-korenjaka-clanek-131206
<Pepelka> Namesto najemnine mi je dal korenjaka - zurnal24
<nafisa> evo, miha ... neki zate :P
<Jorky> Helou
<nafisa> đorky, oj
<vatts> Zemljepisna dolžina: 16.19063658, širina: 46.66199417
<Jorky> o nafi :D
<vatts> to je to
<Jorky> kako smo kej?
<zdobersek> najdi.si mapa
<nafisa> migrena ... ajam ... pa poskusam ne v komp gledat cel cajt
<Jorky> nafisa: sucks :)
<vatts> miha,
<vatts> 16deg 11min 26.29sec
<vatts> in
<vatts> 46deg 39min 43.18sec
<Jorky> nafi a delaš*
<vatts> miha, bo prav?
<Jorky> ?
<nafisa> ne, Jorky ... pralni stroj k sreči dela sam
<Jorky> mice
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> matr še tipkat več ne znam
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<miha> vatts: mislim da sm skapiru, url so stopinje minute sekunde
<vatts> a je točno?
<vatts> ker jst bi prej dal roko v ogen da so decimalke =)
<vatts> jbg
<vatts> poglej kaj bolj zadane, če url razdeliš po 2 cifri v degminsec ali če pretvoriš kao dec v degminsec
<vatts> aboo. :))
<Jorky> nafi kej novga drugač?
<miha> hm ne vem
<vatts> miha, *SPROBI* pa povej.
<nafisa> nč ... samo za eno leto sem na papirju starejša
<vatts> druge ni ;)
<Jorky> uuuuuuu sej res
<Jorky> učer a ne?
<nafisa> v ponedeljek
<Jorky> oz v pon
<Jorky> vse najboljše nafi
<Jorky> pa da bi se ti izpolnile vse najgloblje želje
<Jorky> pa sorry za zamudo :(
<nafisa> hvala, Jorky
<nafisa> ni panike
<vatts> vsenaj nafi
<zdobersek> X=589452&Y=159121 => Zemljepisna dolžina: 16.18413597, širina: 46.57202978
<nafisa> hvala, vatts
<zdobersek> X=589452&Y=169121 => Zemljepisna dolžina: 16.18574782, širina: 46.66192781
<Jorky> nafi si kej praznovala?
<vatts> 73 de #ubuntu-si...
<vatts> gdn8
<nafisa> nekaj malega že ... nekaj pa še bom
<Jorky> o super
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> upam da žurka uspe heheh
<Jorky> :D
<miha> zdobersek: to bi kr blo, kaj je to?
<nafisa> veš, da bo
<Jorky> nice nafi :D
<zdobersek> miha, dva primera
<zdobersek> ne kaze na to, da gre za koordinate
<miha> kaj pa?
<miha> fiksno na mapi slovenije?
<miha> no sj, bom pa googlu spet težil :D
<miha> lol
<zdobersek> http://www.itis.si/Page_Map.aspx?X=403720&Y=46100
<Pepelka> TIS – Telefonski imenik Slovenije
<zdobersek> tole te pele v koper
<zdobersek> ce das to kot koordinate v google maps, prides v azerbajdzan
<miha> ne lej, na tej strani maš desno spodaj od sredine ikono za orodja, pa vklopiš gps koordinate
<miha> sam morda je res pač to koordinata na 2d karti
<miha> ne na globusu
<Jorky> kam bi pa vidva rada pršla? na lumo? :D
<zdobersek> itak greta X in Y parametra skoz .aspx, tko da je lahk reverzirat tole cudo kr zalogaj.
<nafisa> lumo :D
<Jorky> luno pardon hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> mau me  mede
<nafisa> videm
<Jorky> nafi kej povej no :D
<Jorky> kaj si tolk tiha dans
<nafisa> ne gledam velik v komp ... migrena ... remember?
<nafisa> pa Å¡e na gps koordinate se ne spoznam
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> migrena to pa sucks
<Jorky> a maš kak tablet za to?
<miha> zdobersek: dobr, sm mislu se izognit, da težim googlovi storitvi :D
<miha> pač bom :D
<miha> daš naslov pa dobiš odgovor :D
<zdobersek> lahk tud probas najdi.si zemljevide
<zdobersek> ubistvu je tud to na tisu najdi.si zemljevid
<Jorky> ej kako naštimaš v audacityu da namest alsa pulse furaš?
<Jorky> tam pod nastavitve se sploh ne da
<zdobersek> sam da tis cara z x in y
<miha> zdobersek: mhm
<Jorky> am kaj je boljš za uporabo evolution al thunderbirth?
<nafisa> baje thunderbird
<Jorky> hm
<nafisa> ampak v evolution sem lažje dala vse gmaile
<Jorky> jst že celo večnost uporabljam evolution
<Jorky> pa me mal mika da bi zamenjal
<nafisa> v thunderbirdu sem mela pa problem s tem, ko sem hotla več gmailov not dat
<Jorky> če je to sploh smotrno
<nafisa> odkar imam pa 11.04 pa še nisem pošte naštelala ... preverjam kar na www
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> o fak
<nafisa> kaj? :D
<Jorky> zdej sm thunderbird naštimu pa hotmailov račun pa mi je vrglo vse maile in ravno pri najstarejših in zdej gledam ene maile od enih žensk s katerimi že zdavnaj nimam več stika
<Jorky> maili stari po 6let
<Jorky> pa sem se mal zamislu kam je Å¡u ves ta folk
<Jorky> fak
<Jorky> lame
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> se zgodi
<nafisa> js sprot brišem pošto
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ma po eni strani škoda ko nimam več stikov z nobeno
<Jorky> po drugi pa mogoče boljš da je tko
<miha> obdelava gre :)
<nafisa> dej no ... sosolca skor na vseh chatih najdem ... sam kle ne :D
<miha> :)
<Grega> mmm
<Grega> 3995 igralcev
<Grega> Pozdravljen grega715,
<Grega> turnir si končal na 4. mestu.
<miha> bravo
<nafisa> nobenga resnega folka vec na www
<Grega> sami neresni!
<nafisa> ma ja
<nafisa> povabim na jegra ...
<nafisa> pol pa kr tisina
<Grega> pridem!
<nafisa> Grega, iz MB prideš v LJ?
<nafisa> pol bom že spala
<Grega> 15min
<nafisa> 15 minut iz MB v LJ?
<Grega> hiter avto!
<nafisa> itak
<Grega> oh, nafisa, rozica ti
<bogdanov> oo
<miha> kdo tu? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPo5wWmKEaI&ob=av2e
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Pitbull - Give Me Everything ft. Ne-Yo, Afrojack, Nayer&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<miha> http://freenode.si/delo-crni-seznam/ mal informatike
<Pepelka> Črna lista delodajalcev - Podatkovna baza
<miha> bogdanov: a Å¡tima to?
<bogdanov> Å¡tima
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> :D share.. :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva se dela care
<miha> tole sm delu :)
<miha> iz pdfja pa neta spravu skup :D
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kuk
<bogdanov> kul*
<miha> zanimivo pač
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-04
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> uzivej
<bogdanov> ajd
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> simobil bo podrazu vse pakete jao
<Sky[x]> http://www.simobil.si/sl/inside.cp2?uid=452C011C-66D7-41A0-EB92-E3559F8002F6&linkid=obCalc&cid=C45CC6C5-8C1B-97D3-7033-0E30B0F0213C
<Pepelka> Spremembe cen naročniških paketov - Obvestila - Si.mobil d.d.
<nafisa> ja, saj mobitel bo tud kmalu
<Sky[x]> kaj bo pa mobitel kmalu ?
<Sky[x]> spet podrazu al kva ?
<nafisa> ja, tako so napovedoval ... ko se je vse združlo ... siol, telekom pa mobitel ... da se zato ne bo nič pocenilo ... kvečjemu lahko kmalu pričakujemo podražitve
<nafisa> kot da niso đabesta lani podražali za 4 € in prenos podatkov zbili za 90%
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> a to ste vidl ?
<Sky[x]> http://freenode.si/delo-crni-seznam/
<Pepelka> Črna lista delodajalcev - Podatkovna baza
<Sky[x]> to si ti kej delal miha ?
<miha> da sky
<Sky[x]> a to si iz une strani pobral data ?
<miha> pdf sm obdelu, dobil podatke pol pa isku po bizi (oz google po bizi) :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<miha> trenutno pa lokacije dodajam :)
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<miha> Sky[x]: zanimivi podatki ane
<miha> India are doing the it wrong, we all know their are no wimmen on da internets --> http://www.cert-in.org.in/securepc/en/securefirst/women/women.html
<uni4dfx> a lahko kdo najde bol ruski video od tega: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afP71xwLI8Y
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Вечеринка ГОП FM&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<miha> kul
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<CrazyLemon> glede na napovedano podražitve pri simobilu me zanima...kater paket se splača zdej vzet..da maš 100mb podatkov..drugo pa me ne briga ravno :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/seksi-mamica-severina-se-razkazuje.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Seksi bodoča mamica Severina se razkazuje - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> ta severina pa sploh ni slaba!
<Sky[x]> jst sploh nimam pogodbe zdj pr simobilu
<Sky[x]> potihem sem cakal kaj se bo zgodil s podrazitvami zato
<CrazyLemon> še vedno je simobil cenejši k mobitel :)
<Sky[x]> drgac pa ravno github gledam
<Sky[x]> a je mozno sploh github lavsat pr seb na local serverju ?
<zdobersek> ni to poanta githuba imo
<CrazyLemon> jah če imaš znotraj lana 30 developerjev pol je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> razen ce hoces met privat ...
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/nad-celjem-lebdi-otok.html
<Pepelka> Nad Celjem lebdi otok? - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> woot woot
<zdobersek> gremo iskat
<Grega> seveda je mozno, pac naredit init (ampak ne pusha), nato pa naredis clone z local pathom
<zdobersek> !g cgit
<Pepelka> cgit - a web frontend for git repositories http://hjemli.net/git/cgit/
<Sky[x]> Grega: pac ne mors v eni programerski firmi uporablat git pa vse javko commitat zato sprasujem :)
<Sky[x]> javno*
<Grega> saj si lahko ustvaris private repo na github.com
<napsy> sam mors placat?
<Sky[x]> nv ce je free sploh ja
<napsy> vprasanje sam ce res zaupas onim
<napsy> js nebi
<zdobersek> ce mas pr seb, sploh, ce mas za sabo podjetje, k ti nudi streznik pa vse, je boljs kokr pri nekom tretjem
<napsy> mhm
<zdobersek> http://delo.si/gospodarstvo/podjetja/delo-revije-objava-janeza-janse-na-naslovnici-plod-politicnega-pritiska.html
<Pepelka> Delo Revije: objava Janeza Jan&scaron;e na naslovnici plod političnega pritiska
<zdobersek> ziher ga niso dal gor, ker je lep.
<Sky[x]> napsy: sej glih zato to men deluje kot hackers movie
<Sky[x]> k so mladim upom iz ekrana bral codo pa jim jo kradl :)
<napsy> Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> preklo pa EN :D
<napsy> tk grozn mislim da ni :)
<Sky[x]> preklo
<napsy> bbl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> nevem zakaj folk Å¡e zmer podpisuje pogodbe z mobitelom in simobilom
<uni4dfx> k da bi dnar v skret metu
<Sky[x]> ja kaj pa bos ?
<Sky[x]> kupu telefon za 500 eur na roke ? :D
<miha> sedaj tudi z zemljevidom http://freenode.si/delo-crni-seznam/
<Pepelka> Črna lista delodajalcev - Podatkovna baza
<Sky[x]> nice toe je pa uporabno
<Sky[x]> t si prek JSOn posredoval vse naslove pa ti je zrisal ?
<t3ch> miha vrei si zrihtal :)
<miha> Sky[x]: google sm spraševal pa parsal json pa shranu point koordinate URLConnection c = new java.net.URL("http://maps.google.com/maps/geo?q=" + URLEncoder.encode(naslov, "utf-8") + "&output=json&key=" + mapKey).openConnection();
<Sky[x]> aha
<miha> 4 sm moral pol na roke pogledat, ker so naslov pisal drugač kot je uradn naziv pošte (google)
<miha> al neki takega
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<Sky[x]> fajn to
<miha> naslov pa iz bizi prek matične in google search (kot seniorita...)
<miha> !forum wlan
<Pepelka> [11.04] Lenovo Ideapad s10-3 - Wlan ne dela (Stran 1) - Problemi s ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5022/
<miha> tko kot tole ane
<Sky[x]> A TOLE SI VUD ?
<Sky[x]> https://twitter.com/#!/hruske/status/99059711013421056
<Pepelka> Twitter
<Sky[x]> vidu eh
<miha> nism
<nafi2> :P
<Sky[x]> pa tud je dons tole ven dal
<Sky[x]> isto casno kot ti
<nafi2> miha, kaj se spet zgovarjas?
<miha> Sky[x]: sm mu odgovoru na twitter :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> pa dodal link tle http://freenode.si/delo-crni-seznam/
<Pepelka> Črna lista delodajalcev - Podatkovna baza
<miha> on je pa ajpes bazo uporabu
<miha> jst sm že hotu, sam ma ajpes neveljavn ssl cert, pa se mi ni dal prevč jebat, ko ni delal :D
<miha> Sky[x]: jah verjetn sva oba včeri začela
<miha> kr en mal traja, da prov narediš :D
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> nevem zakaj folk Å¡e zmer podpisuje pogodbe z mobitelom in simobilom
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> k da bi dnar v skret metu
<CrazyLemon> a ti plačaš po kB prenos podatkov?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, mam 50MB zastojn
<alyosha> hejho
<alyosha> kaj bi kdo vedu kaj za ena scena je ta web
<alyosha> http://www.casinoslovenia.com/slo-index.php
<Pepelka> Igralni salon Casin&#242; Fortuna, Nova Gorica, Slovenija
<alyosha> joomla ni
<alyosha> meni se zdi da je Drupal
<alyosha> samo nisem 100%
<uni4dfx> kaj pa če so sami nardil
<alyosha> niso ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tu je Å¡e admin
<alyosha> http://www.casinoslovenia.com/admin/
<Pepelka> AE - Sistem za upravljanje z vsebino - InternetStoritve.com
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če je custom CMS?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ni ni
<CrazyLemon> ker?
<alyosha> ker bi pislo na njihovem webu kjer majo kao CMS opisan
<alyosha> da je to njihov cms
<alyosha> bi se pohvalli sigurno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> in ker ima v meta tagih
<alyosha> licence GPL
<alyosha> samo so ga dobro predelali in pobrisali to je edino
<alyosha> kako bi vedu za 100% kaj je to?
<alyosha> brez da njih uprašam:D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi smeli pobrisat
<alyosha> marsikaj nebi smeli
<CrazyLemon> custom CMS je človek..nestoj bit trmast
<alyosha> NI
<alyosha> zakaj bi dal v svoj custom CMS
<alyosha> licenco GPL
<alyosha> ?
<Sky[x]> miha: sej lahko uporabis tud un od sttudentskega servisa ?
<CrazyLemon> kje ti vidiš to licenco GPL?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon http://www.casinoslovenia.com/admin/
<Pepelka> AE - Sistem za upravljanje z vsebino - InternetStoritve.com
<alyosha> in ta web od firme
<alyosha> je joomla
<alyosha> so dali slikice u folder od joomle
<alyosha> M_images
<alyosha> omg niti joomla ni je Å¡e mambo 2004
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem ni custom!
<alyosha> to sem rabu vedet
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon reči mu da kupi nov pc:D
<alyosha> aja povej ti meni
<alyosha> maš doma kak pc
<alyosha> star ful
<alyosha> viška
<alyosha> za proč
<alyosha> za socjalno ogrožene:)
<Sky[x]> alyosha: za vecje strani je bolj custum nardit kot nek open source uzet, ker nikol ne ves kaj bo treba spreminjat oziroma kako si bojo oni zamisli :)
<alyosha> jaja vem to
<alyosha> samo vedno več opažam
<alyosha> usi predelujejo te opensource
<alyosha> in jih uvaljavajo
<alyosha> kot "svoje"
<Sky[x]> sej prihranis na cajtu
<alyosha> odvisno kaj se dela pa za kolko €€€:D
<alyosha> zdj sem dobu ene pacjente
<alyosha> praw me boli srce za njih
<Sky[x]> custom ves koj ket kej spemenit, ce pa predelujes pa rabis brat dokumentacij ap vse ...
<alyosha> tip jih je nategnu za 2 weba joomla 1.0
<alyosha> kaj mislis kolko jih je olupu?
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> 1k ?
<alyosha> in to webu ne zahtevni
<alyosha> webi
<alyosha> edino kar je je template malo grafično predelal
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 7000€ za 2 page-a:D
<alyosha> in to dva page-a identična
<alyosha> samo usebina je druga
<Sky[x]> hehe
<alyosha> jz nevem kje jih najdejo ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 2 taka na leto pa maš dobrih 1000€ na mesec plače:D
<alyosha> za 2 tedna dela:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon PC? star, ki ne rabis, brezplacno?
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> a se v gnome3 slučajno "že" da narest bližnice (launcherje) tko da dragaš fajl?
<napsy> mislim da se da
<CrazyLemon> alyosha i'll take it!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ha ha:D ti če maš jebemte
<alyosha> ma lahko je res star
<alyosha> warjanta P400
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam
<CrazyLemon> celeron 2.4
<CrazyLemon> s katerega zdej pišem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sem hotu napisat to je neka srednja zalost ma predobro za to kar se rabi:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ves z akoga da ma doma kašne škatle ki ne rabi
<alyosha> stare res stare
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> mam doma star res star laptop
<CrazyLemon> z zaklenjenim diskom
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima
<CrazyLemon> lahko laufaš gor ubuntu live CD :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a to je uni ki neveš odklenit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> geslo te jebe:D
<CrazyLemon> uni ja
<CrazyLemon> ne jebe me geslo
<CrazyLemon> jebe me Ha Pe
<CrazyLemon> ki je naredu tko neumn software
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha veš kje bi dobu kvalitetne prevleke za avto...za poco dineros?
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pojma nimam
<alyosha> pa tudi prevleke al kaj?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> daš unemu u hrvatine da ti nardi custom
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> usnjene
<alyosha> boš zajeban
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> amo?
<CrazyLemon> njemu lih pišem
<alyosha> amo? nwem kako se klice
<alyosha> wem samo daje u hrvaitnih
<alyosha> oz. na poti v hrvatine
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amo1.si/
<Pepelka> amo1
<alyosha> samo hud web ima amo:D
<alyosha> mislim da je to ta ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> takrat sem jz neki sprašavaw
<alyosha> je blo 50€ mislim da
<CrazyLemon> 135€ je zdej
<CrazyLemon> sej cena je kul..samo kvaliteta me zanima :)
<alyosha> pff se je podražal:D
<alyosha> ma takrat uni ki mi je reku je reku da je dobra
<alyosha> misli mda so ql prevleke
<alyosha> tudi so narjene uno custom in se niti ne Å¡teka da so prevleke
<alyosha> je ko da bi mel našite na asedež
<CrazyLemon> samo tip ponuja dve vrsti tkanin..bristol pa microfibra
<CrazyLemon> bristol nimam pojma kaj je..microfibra pa sm že slišal
<alyosha> microfibra je uno
<alyosha> ful diha in to
<alyosha> kao nek bombaz elastičen bolj
<alyosha> nwem nisem sigurenn
<alyosha> bristol pa tudi jz pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> bom vzel microfibro pa je
<alyosha> pa sj njega prašaš in je
<alyosha> ma kaj to boš u kio dal?
<CrazyLemon> kam pa?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> na kolo :D
<CrazyLemon> tam tudi rabim nov  sedež :S
<alyosha> tip rabi use novo:D
<alyosha> nwem lahko bi dal u novega nisana ki si nabavu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kak nissan človek
<CrazyLemon> si vidu lambota??
<alyosha> tvojega?
<alyosha> jebemte sem vidu enega nisem vedu da si ti:D
<alyosha> uni pink z zvezdicami?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.glamzzle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Lamborghini-aventador-lp700-4-white-geneva-motor-show.jpg
<CrazyLemon> link ne dela
<CrazyLemon> http://www.autocarinformation.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Lamborghini-Aventador-LP700-4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zato dela ta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> so ga meli na top gearu? nisem uspew Å¡e gledat:/
<alyosha> stari ne odpre meni ne enega ne drugega linka
<CrazyLemon> so so :D
<alyosha> moram gledat
<CrazyLemon> pa glej
<alyosha> pa nimamo usi cele dneve časa ko ti:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dej ne kakaj človek
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/brskalniki/mozilla-firefox/kako-bo-izgledal-prenovljeni-firefox.html?RSS4955ead4b7cca2943258ddf9dad700c9
<Pepelka> Kako bo izgledal prenovljeni Firefox?
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj mate error
<CrazyLemon> aster_email_name"]; ?>
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno master_email_name :D
<alyosha> kaj Sky[x] je računalniški novičar*:D
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti ki si kao neki grafični mojster:D povej mi u gimpu kako obrnem samo sliko
<alyosha> upside down
<CrazyLemon> on je čistilka na RN
<CrazyLemon> poglej menije
<zdobersek> lol @ cistilka
<Sky[x]> kasn error dej skopirej ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ti skopiral
<alyosha> Sky[x] sj če pogledaš link vidiš tkoj:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj poglej menije jebemte
<alyosha> a si al nisi mojster?:D
<Sky[x]> pa res
<Sky[x]> nv kaj so delal :)
<Sky[x]> sem na dopustu :)
<zdobersek> to je ta friendly community!
<zdobersek> 'kok se to pa to naredi?'
<zdobersek> 'poglej menije'
<CrazyLemon> spet si glasn ti doberšek???
<alyosha> jaj a
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> kaj je delal kdo z temi fb jajci
<alyosha> fb like box
<alyosha> ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<alyosha> se da to poslovenit?
<CrazyLemon> v  kaj? "Všečkaj" ? :D
<alyosha> ker je gor kao Find us on Facebook
<Sky[x]> jp sam parameter mu mors dat
<Sky[x]> vseckaj a to si na RN vidu ane ? :D
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Sky[x]> na RN je nek to :)
<alyosha> kaj je sl_SI?
<alyosha> za slovenski
<Sky[x]> ne vem na pamet
<hekos> Like je trademark tk da ne prevajamo
<hekos> :P
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> da vidimo
<zdobersek> lol @ vseckaj
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> vseckaj je © Gandalfar
<zdobersek> Like => Fajn
<alyosha> pff sl_SI je ja
<zdobersek> +1 Gandalfar
<hekos> Like => Kot
<CrazyLemon> Like => Like
<zdobersek> Like => +1
<zdobersek> FB => G+
<Hekos> +1
<Hekos> no ko smo lih pr tem, kk boš prevedu +1
<alyosha> FB => -1 bolj
<alyosha> :D
<Hekos> ;D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> am ...
<zdobersek> +1!
<zdobersek> PlusEna
<CrazyLemon> !g plusena
<Pepelka> a_girl: Tri plus ena http://konoczaspi.blogspot.com/2011/03/tri-plus-ena.html
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> plusena je free
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> !g minusena
<Pepelka> Arsenal le na minus ena - SiOL.net http://www.siol.net/sportal/nogomet/tuja_prvenstva/rezultati/2011/02/anglesko_prvenstvo_zaostale_tekme.aspx
<zdobersek> svasta.
<Sky[x]> haha
<CrazyLemon> gledam oglas na bolhi
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj piše
<CrazyLemon> "edina težava je ko se vklopi lučke zasvetijo potem se pa ugasne"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> pr cem to? avionu?
<zdobersek> ^^
<CrazyLemon> laptopu :D
<zdobersek> das preis?
<CrazyLemon> 110€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> za laptop k ma sam eno težavico..je to cheap!
<zdobersek> almost nothing!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bova šla na javno dražbo?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/58-sporoila-za-javnost/8081-draba-vabilo
<Pepelka> Javna dražba najdenih stvari na Policijski upravi Koper - vabilo
<alyosha> uu kdaj je
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> tip da link od 2010
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga
<CrazyLemon> iščem nov link samo ga ne najdem
<alyosha> ma to dajo vn vedno uno
<alyosha> 2dni pol ko je ze bla
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo si bil kdaj dol?:D
<alyosha> to je idrija ko je drazba
<alyosha> pol bosne dol:D
<alyosha> starci se tepejo skoraj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej mi lahko seka pove kdaj bo
<CrazyLemon> 2 dni prej
<CrazyLemon> ni panike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> moram jo prašat kdaj ma sodišče dražbo..ker oni majo tudi svoje dražbe
<alyosha> pa ti mas veze jebote:D
<alyosha> povej kdaj bojo meli od mojih stvari drazbo:D
<alyosha> da grem kupit nazaj:D
<CrazyLemon> auto? :D
<CrazyLemon> 45€
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> awto je uzew leasing nazaj:D
<alyosha> druge stvari:D
<alyosha> tipi so mi nardili par k minusa
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.policija.si/index.php/policijske-uprave/pu-nova-gorica/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59061&Itemid=247
<Pepelka> Javna dražba najdenih stvari na Policijski upravi Nova Gorica - vabilo
<CrazyLemon> samo majo dobre stvari stari D:
<zdobersek> Motorna žaga Stihl 08 – brez verige in brez kovinskega nastavka za verigo
<CrazyLemon> samo če gledaš tle http://www.policija.si/index.php/najdeni-predmeti
<Pepelka> Najdeni predmeti
<CrazyLemon> stari..sploh ni kopra not
<CrazyLemon> uni prasci vse poberejo
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> kosilnico majo v zalcu
<zdobersek> v ng pa 'denar'
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> najbolše so une
<alyosha> zapesnica iz rumene kovine
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> najbolše soune "pvc vrečka"
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z grafično na asus plati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4793/new/posts/
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipi ti zdilajo PVC vrečko:D
<alyosha> u njej je blo učasih 10kg belega:D mogoče še kaj pobereš dol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Datume in lokacijo dražb določijo policijske uprave, ponavadi enkrat ali dvakrat na leto, in jih objavijo na omenjeni spletni strani, navadno teden dni pred dražbo.
<Sky[x]> skoda k ni nobenga mailinga na te drazbe grr
<CrazyLemon> z razlogom je tko :)
<Hekos> zato da zravn pridejo sam oni k služijo gnar z tem in jim ne delaš konkurence
<Hekos> nabijaš cene po nepotrebnem
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu še pred tem pa policaji poberejo tabolše stvari
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> sej ce poznas policaje reces enmu da ti vzme simpl
<Sky[x]> tko je v sloveniji
<Hekos> ka se sploh matraš z temi dražbami
<Hekos> če ti je ušeč pa če ni nobenga bliz da bi te vido si pač uzameš
<CrazyLemon> če je pa pvc vrečka sam 0.5€ !
<Hekos> js dam 0.6€
<Hekos> tk !
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kdaj se začnejo izpiti ?
<CrazyLemon> po 25.8?
<Hekos> Sky[x], sm mislu da si spoznav da neboš mogu več dat kot 0.6€ pa ti šou
<Hekos> ;P
<Hekos> odvisno od profesorjev, eni so zadost zategli met izpit sred avgusta
<CrazyLemon> naah..sej je čist jasno kdaj se začne izpitno obdobje
<CrazyLemon> sam men to ni jasno zato pa prašam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Hekos> 16.8-10.9
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> go amis
<zdobersek> vzuni naliv, pa se kr povezan.
<nafisa> vaaaa ... na telefonu kr pržgan net ... telefon pa pozabla pri kolegici ... dobr, da ga prnese ob osmih:D
<nafisa> 2 tone rož v moji sobi ... kolko jih še bo ...
<nafisa> grem pod tuš pol pa praznovat ... lepo se imejte tudi vi :P
<neett> kdo tu ?
<andrejz> ja
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<neett> kolegu morem najt neki epc, ampak more met slot za sim kartico....
<neett> http://www.bolha.com/netbooki/netbook-asus-eee-pc-1005hgo-nov-oglas1275160145
<Pepelka> Netbook ASUS Eee PC 1005HGo NOV
<neett> ka pravis na to ?
<andrejz> zgleda ok, samo meni se to zdi dokaj star model
<andrejz> vsaj po procesorju sodeč
<neett> ta bo njegova baba na netu je verjetno cist ok :)
<andrejz> ja za net bi moral bit ok
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<CrazyLemon> o lejga andrejz mudel
<CrazyLemon> welcome home! :D
<nafisa> bom ugasnla komp
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu en typo v faq-u
<nafisa> full grmi
<nafisa> papa :*
<andrejz> papa
<andrejz> aha, kar povej CL
<CrazyLemon> čafčy nafisa :@
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pri brezžičnem
<CrazyLemon> je spodaj napisano "Pogjejte"
<CrazyLemon> v smislu "Pogjejte tu"
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> in andrejz ..si se sprostil na dopustu? pripravljen na nove prevajalske izzive? :D
<andrejz> saj sem tud prevajal :)
<andrejz> sprostil sem se pa tud zadost
<CrazyLemon> prevajal na dopustu? madona ti pa si translatorholic :)
<andrejz> @CL: a alhko poveš točno niz?
<CrazyLemon> moment
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> zunaj je vse..rumeno
<napsy> CrazyLemon: je ze kaka novejsa verzija google+ za mobilce?
<CrazyLemon> ali meni jetra odpovedujejo ali pa je zunaj čudno vreme
<CrazyLemon> napsy neki je bilo govora da je bil g+ app updejt
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> andrejz "Pogjejte tudi"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<Pepelka> Odpravljanje težav z brezžičnimi povezavami
<CrazyLemon> spodaj
<CrazyLemon> napsy sodeč po https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus
<Pepelka> Google+ - Android Market
<CrazyLemon> je bilo kar nekaj updejtov
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je "že" 1.0.5
<andrejz> aha vidim
<napsy> aja
<neett> kje pa naj vidim kero verzijo mam oO ?
<neett> :P
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> v manage software
<CrazyLemon> kjer ti izpiše software
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na app
<neett> i know
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če piše
<neett> dalje tnx :)
<neett> 1.0.2
<CrazyLemon> napsy neett  http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50579#p50579
<Pepelka> Prijava - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<napsy> CrazyLemon: tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<neett> na xda-developers je se vedno 1.0.2 :\
<neett> got it
<zdobersek1> http://www.ai-class.com/
<Pepelka> Introduction to Artificial Intelligence - Fall 2011
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu.si spletni sestanek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5064/new/posts/
<andrejz> kul
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Naslednji sestanek: 11.08.2011 @ 20.00 /tukaj/
<andrejz> lahko bi dal Å¡e pravice za urejanje
<CrazyLemon> sej sm dal vsem
<CrazyLemon> a nisem?
<CrazyLemon> no zdej bi moglo bit
<bogdanov> joo
<andrejz> zdaj je
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov
<andrejz> brb
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..food time
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> evo bo ti
<bogdanov> prijatno
<zdobersek1> http://gregor-wagner.com/?p=79
<zdobersek1> zanimivo ^
<Pepelka> Scalability | Garbage Collection stats and thesis updates
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma evo..grem pocasi spat :)
<bogdanov> ko
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> treba se je naspat
<CrazyLemon> nismo več mladi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a delas
<bogdanov> junc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj bom delau
<CrazyLemon> nima folk tok dnarja
<CrazyLemon> da bi mene plačeval
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kasne strelas ti
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah tko je to
<CrazyLemon> kvaliteta ma svojo ceno
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> gledam imenik v telefonu in kr najdem apple inc notr pa nic jasn od kot pa slikca zdravn :D
<Sky[x]> sem pa telefon syncov s kompom ane in je zgleda samodejno notr dodal grrr
<neett> damnvid ftw :P
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/presence/popout.php
<Sky[x]> fb old chat ce kdo rabi :)
<neett> ce je sila pidgin zazenem
<neett> :P
<tr43nd> lp
<miha> lp
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<vatts> KDO JE Å E TUKEJ
<vatts> :p
<Sky[x]> kaj ti pomaga pidgin zza FB ?
<vatts> Sky[x], facebook chat?
<vatts> na pidginu, trillianu, ...
<neett> Sky[x], jup facebook chat
<neett> samo mores extra plugin instalirat se mi zdi
<neett> kolko se pomnim
<vatts> 73
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20088131-71/should-google-hire-this-mustachioed-self-promoter/
<Pepelka> Should Google hire this mustachioed self-promoter? | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Ne morem se povezati na brežično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/how-open-is-googles-android/9357
<Pepelka> How open is Google's Android? | ZDNet
<nafisa> nasledn sestank tuki?
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> me kr scat prjel
<uni4dfx> ich nicht schlafen kann
<nafisa> jebi se, net
<nafisa> kr neki mi rekonekta tule
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-05
<ans> 4:153  The  People of  the  Documentation  ask you  to  bring  down  for them  a documentation from heaven.  Of RMS they demanded a harder thing than that.  They said to him: "Show us EMACS  distinctly." And for their wickedness a thunderbolt smote them.   They worshipped  vi after We  revealed to  them Our signs;  yet We forgave them that, and bestowed on RMS clear authority.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matemusic: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ve kdo kok na enostaven nacin importat v sqlite eno bazo iz mysql?
<nafisa> naj mi pride kdo odgnat tega mačeta, ko mi prede po glavi
<yang> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matemusic: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<nafisa> andrejz, men tud nagaja to ... mi v pripravljenost da, ko odklopim elektriko iz kompa ... pol pa se nece zbudit
<t3ch_work> ja ce nias prenosnega pol se ti komp vgasne nafisa
<t3ch_work> :)
<t3ch_work> pa mas black screen
<t3ch_work> :)
<t3ch_work> :]
<nafisa> prenosnika imam
<nafisa> netbooka, t3ch_work
<t3ch_work> :)
<t3ch_work> why te rais to
<nafisa> dej slovensko ... mačka imam
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ne morem se povezati na brežično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nemorem verjet..že drugi dan dela internet brez ene same prekinitve
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo trenutno na Win OS?
<CrazyLemon> zanima me kere readerje obarva z zeleno na http://pdfreaders.org/
<Pepelka> PDFreaders.org - Get a Free Software PDF reader!
<nafisa> a adobe-ov ni ql, CrazyLemon ???
<andrejz> nafisa, tle se gre za svobodo
<andrejz> to ni hec
<andrejz> ;)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> andrejz, prej sem ti neki napisala
<nafisa> sam si zignoriral :P
<andrejz> ni me blo, čak pogledam
<nafisa> andrejz, men tud nagaja to ... mi v pripravljenost da, ko odklopim elektriko iz kompa ... pol pa se nece zbudit
<andrejz> aha kater ubuntu pa je to?
<nafisa> 11.04
<nafisa> resno grozim, da bom sla na mint al pa arch :D
<andrejz> ah,to je brezveze
<andrejz> če ti računalnik noče spat al pa zbudit
<andrejz> je 98% težava v gonilniku/jedru
<andrejz> ki ga majo vsi distroti istega
<andrejz> oziroma drugače povedano, katerikoli distro z istim jedrom kot 11.04 ti bo dal iste težave
<andrejz> mogoče je edina razlika, da ima ubuntu zaradi unity privzeto 3d omogočen, ne vem pa kako naj bi to vplivalo na spanje
<nafisa> v 10.10 mi tega ni delalo!
<andrejz> ja saj pravim, novo jedro :)
<nafisa> grrrr
<nafisa> dobr, da laufam v klasičnem načinu brez učinkov ...
<nafisa> ker drugače bi že kaj drugega gor dala
<andrejz> ja saj zdaj bodo počasi večino memory leakov v compizu + unityu popravili pa bo boljše
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mislim..kere maš pa ti
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da si pod vplivom substanc
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti pa si dal +1 tam, ko sem napisala, da je nekdo bonbončke jedu ... misnla sem pa tebe :_D
<andrejz> fora je v tem, da se je razvoj compiza v zadnjih 2 letih skoraj ustavil in niti ni bilo nevem koliko dela na stabilnosti, zdaj je malo boljše, ker je canonical zaposlil enega od glavnih razvijalcev compiza
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem kaj ter na koga si misnla..zato sm pa dal +1
<nafisa> ah, dej dej :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej ... prid po mačka
<nafisa> dost ga mam
<nafisa> v zavetišče ga odpel
<nafisa> 3D smrkci mi niso všeč
<nafisa> bi bla pa 6D smrketa :D
<nafisa> bemu sunac ... sem sem že ... edina ženska kle med tipi
<Sky[x]> jp
<tr43nd> hi all
<Sky[x]> si koncno spregledala nafisa :D
<CrazyLemon> trenutnoo edina..ker aljoša jé
<CrazyLemon> pa saša je na dopustu
<nafisa> joško :D
<nafisa> če ma tip joške, še ni ženska
<miha> nafisa, še če ma p**** ni nujn da je ženska
<miha> torej
<tr43nd> tut ce jih ženska nima se ni tip
<nafisa> js mam menstro!
<tr43nd> matr
<CrazyLemon> TOO MUCH FUCKING INFORMEJÅ N
<nafisa> viledino gobico bi mogla it kupit
<tr43nd> a za menstro ?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a nis ti piflar pa ti nikol dost informacij
<nafisa> tr43nd, ne bom kle pisala karkoli o tem zdaj ... CrazyLemon ima slab želodec
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd ja haha..njena je mal večja..pa rab viledo or smth :))
<tr43nd> aha,....
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ubuntu-si-offtopic!!
<andrejz> lol
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> kretenu
<tr43nd> sorry
<nafisa> tr43nd, prid na offtopic
<andrejz> 99% stvari na tem kanalu je offtopic
<tr43nd> dj naslov
<nafisa> da mu nau slabo
<CrazyLemon> 98.5%!
<nafisa> #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<tr43nd> 99.7%
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<miha> http://search.slashdot.org/story/11/08/05/1144250/Widespread-Hijacking-of-Search-Traffic-In-the-US
<Pepelka> Widespread Hijacking of Search Traffic In the US - Slashdot
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Ne morem se povezati na brežično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/92054-black-hat-hacker-details-wireless-attack-on-insulin-pumps
<Pepelka> Black Hat hacker details lethal wireless attack on insulin pumps | ExtremeTech
<miha> kruto
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ne morem se povezati na brezžično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<t3ch> ce se nei offtopic menli bi bla tisina.. je itak ze zay :)
<t3ch> najbolse da zacnete banat keri kaj neprimernega napise kar ne spada k ubuntu sistemu
<t3ch> pa bomo se malobolj slovenski kot smo
<tr43nd> jp
<t3ch> se kaka kazn bi prisla prav.. kuj racune pisat
<t3ch> CreazyLemon ti si boos kanala
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> creazziosuuylemon
<CrazyLemon> in res sm bos
<t3ch> stopita skup z predsednikom slo. kdo je ze
<t3ch> turk al keri
<t3ch> bosanec
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> jo slovenci
<t3ch> na kozlaje tilah re
<t3ch> :]
<tr43nd> :O
<CrazyLemon> :o
<andrejz> danes sem naredil svojih prvih par editov na openstreetmap :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm vidu ja.. drugač obstaja tudi kanal na freenodeu #osm :)
<andrejz> zdaj čakam, da se bo kaj pojavilo gor :)
<andrejz> v bistvu je zadeva precej enostavna (če samo point of intereste dodajaš)
<CrazyLemon> a sam poi-e si dodajal? nisi urejal cest pa to?
<CrazyLemon> ker js ko sm hotu začet urejat osm in sm vidu koliko oznak je za cesta pa druge neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> sm kr obupal :)
<andrejz> nisem mel nobenga loga GPX
<andrejz> če pa na roko dodajaš narišeš not pa je
<CrazyLemon> uh..gpx logov je pa na pretek :D
<andrejz> pogledaš kako je podobno široka cesta označena pa sam isto narediš
<andrejz> zdajle sem dodal ene par "tertiary cest"
<zgaga> !t en sl slacking
<Pepelka> lenarjenja
<zdobersek> alo, alo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda..vedno ob sončnem zahodu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon kok kej simobil
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedu :D
<zdobersek> jim gre fajn, a?
<zdobersek> enkrat oktobra bojo baje dobl financno injekcijo
<CrazyLemon> jah..a veš zakaj so uvedl teh 10€ vsako leto?
<tr43nd> ja, nakaj bodo podrazili
<CrazyLemon> nekdo mora financirat umeka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> in, bos sel na mobitel?
<CrazyLemon> sem že pri mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> in bom verjetno Å¡el k simobilu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi če je 12€/m + 10€/l je še vedno bl poceni k mobitel :)
<zdobersek> nisi ti ze na simobilu?
<CrazyLemon> bil
<CrazyLemon> in očitno grem spet nazaj..razn če ne najdem kake bolšega paketa kje drugje
<andrejz> pa kaj ti vsako leto menjaš?
<CrazyLemon> na mobitel sem Å¡el samo zaradi mobitela :)
<andrejz> a zdaj greš pa na simobil po iphone ? :P
<CrazyLemon> i wish!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> pa se splača vezat za 50 €?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš vezat za 50€ ?
<andrejz> ja za 50 € kolikor prihraniš pri telefonu (vsaj pri srednjem razredu)
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ne bom kupu telefona :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je zaenkrat dovolj dober
<CrazyLemon> Vključen prenos podatkov velja v Tušmobilovem radijskem omrežju. Promet, opravljen v omrežju ponudnika nacionalnega gostovanja se zaračuna po veljavnem osnovnem ceniku. Podatkovni promet, opravljen v lastnem radijskem omrežju po prekoračitvi vključenega obsega storitev, se zaračuna 0,000012 €/kB. Obračunski interval je 10kB. Ko se Tušmobilov uporabnik nahaja v Tušmobilovem lastnem omrežju, se mu na zaslonu mobilnega telefo
<CrazyLemon> na izpiše oznaka TUSMOBIL, ko pa se nahaja oz. gostuje v omrežju ponudnika nacionalnega gostovanja, se mu na zaslonu mobilnega telefona izpiše oznaka TUSMOBIL MOBITEL.
<CrazyLemon> keri prasci :)
<andrejz> zakaj prasci? valda, da ne bodo pustili,da bo folk v mobitelovem omrežju rabil
<andrejz> sploh pa si lahko nastaviš, da ne prenaša podatkov, ko si v mobitelovem omrežju
<andrejz> sicer pa tud za brezmejne pakete velja, da lahko polovico vse količine v mobitelovem omrežju porabiš, ostalo moraš v tušmobilovem
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nimajo svojega omrežja in je cca. 70% mobitelovga
<andrejz> ah, kje si ti to cifro pobral?
<CrazyLemon> zmislu sm si jo
<CrazyLemon> ampak vem da nimajo bog ve kake pokritosti :)
<andrejz> ja ampak orng narobe
<andrejz> kupi SIM kartico pa boš videl
<CrazyLemon> 80% ? :D
<andrejz> mogoče 30%
<andrejz> mobitel ima prebivalce 99,7%, ozemlje 85 %
<andrejz> simobil prebivalce 99,6 %, ozemlje 80 %
<andrejz> tušmobil prebivalce 98,0%, ozemlje 78%
<andrejz> ne bi rekel da je jaka razlika
<andrejz> če se pač v tistih parih procentih rovt ne nahajaš
<andrejz> kar se pa zelo redko (vsaj jaz) - če grem kam v hribe kar pa ni preveč pogosto
<andrejz> pa Å¡e v hribih je ponavad dokaj dober signal
<CrazyLemon> mah..očitno grem js na simobil ..
<CrazyLemon> em...eno vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi napisal novice o WRAN-u? :p
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> kaj pa je WRAN?
<tr43nd> kaj pa je to ?
<CrazyLemon> nov wireless standard
<CrazyLemon> 802.22
<CrazyLemon> Typical cell radius (km) 	30 - 100 km
<zdobersek> wireless regional area network
<tr43nd> aja, to ni ono z svetlobo
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> tisto je thunderbolt
<zdobersek> WiFi prek nezasedenih TV frekvenc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> novico napiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> Crazy to bo pomembno ko bo v moji bližini
<zdobersek> hva je
<zdobersek> ne
<andrejz> zdaj mi je vseeno
<zdobersek> google translate lahk nardim z slashdota
<andrejz> sicer pa toliko glede pokritosti, crazy - http://www.dreamdesign.si/informacije/mobilna-telefonija/79-pokritost-umts.html
<tr43nd> a bo to boljse kot net preko hsdpa ?
<Pepelka> Pokritost omrežja UMTS (Slovenija): Mobitel, Si.mobil, Tušmobil, T-2
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd dvomim
<CrazyLemon> nekje sm prebral da bo 1mbit/0.3
<CrazyLemon> sam mal dvomim da bo tko mal..če bo na tv frekvencah
<zdobersek> 240p p0rn everywhere, anytime.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz po teh podatkih ima tusmobil bolse omrezje kot simobil :)
<tr43nd> lol
<CrazyLemon> kar pa dvomim :)
<andrejz> ja UTMS
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: to so uradni podatki operaterjev
<zdobersek> vsi k tusu
<andrejz> jaz mam že 1 leto 1 Giga prenosa (samo v tušmobilovem omrežju) za 5 €
<andrejz> odlično :)
<CrazyLemon> GSM, UMTS 2100, Mlinotest, Ulica 15. maja 12,
<tr43nd> a si z mesta ?
<CrazyLemon> tušmobil bazna postaja
<andrejz> ne
<CrazyLemon> wii..sevanje + kruh = happy hippo :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti maš tušmobil?
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> naročnino al maš zakupljeno sam 1gb za 5€ in to je to ?
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja 1. al ja 2. al ja oboje
<andrejz> lahko bi vzel še 25 % popust, če bi se za 2 leti vezal.. pol bi mel 3,75 € naročnino :)
<andrejz> oboje ja
<andrejz> tušmobil BREZ + 5 € za giga
<CrazyLemon> kok so pa kaj klici v druga omrežja?
<andrejz> pol dam pa še okoli 1-2€ za klice in SMS.-e :)
<andrejz> mislim da je po 10 centov al 8 centov
<CrazyLemon> hm..kul
<CrazyLemon> in brez vezave?
<CrazyLemon> aja..sej..BREZ
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> vezavo maš če telefon vzameš
<andrejz> samo na 5€/mesec itak ni pametnega popusta
<andrejz> boljš prek bolhe vzet
<CrazyLemon> kul..očitno grem na tušmobil :)
<andrejz> drgač je bil pa isti telefon k ga ma punca za 19 € naročnine pri mobitelu 79€, tušmobilu pa 9 €
<andrejz> pač jaz samo podatke rabim
<andrejz> brb
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<zdobersek> heh, CrazyLemon ze spreobrnjen
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: kupi SIM kartico za 4€ pa sprobaj, če je ok - za vsak slučaj
<tr43nd> a je ze kj gor na kartici?
<andrejz> ja mislim da 4€ al 5€
<tr43nd> aha
<andrejz> na vsaki MiИi kartici je že prednaloženih 5 EUR
<nafisa> uuu
<andrejz> tako da v bistvu 1 € zaslušiš :P
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> ja, saj po moje tistih 5€ takoj gre
<andrejz> ja toliko, da signal sporbaš
<tr43nd> ja
<andrejz> mislim da je 10 centov pogovor, se pravi 50 minut
<andrejz> maš tri variante, 10 centov, 30 sekundni interval
<nafisa> mene bi bolj sms-i skrbeli ... pa prenosa podatkov imam okol 80 mega na mesec ...
<andrejz> 8 centov, 60 sekundni interval
<andrejz> 16 centov, 1 sekundni interval
<andrejz> @nafisa: brezmejni 200, maš za 9 €
<andrejz> bbl
<nafisa> ja, no ... da preračunam ... 16/60 * 20 ... 5 centov ...
<nafisa> ok, ni take panike za moje klice fotru :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dobra ideja :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> !g tusmobil koper
<Pepelka> TUÅ MOBIL KOPER http://www.rabim.info/tusmobil-doo-podjetje-za-mobilne-komunikacije-223705
<uni4dfx> obiskuje kdo KC?
<CrazyLemon> klinični center ?
<tr43nd> karitas celje ?
<uni4dfx> i'll take that as a no :D
<uni4dfx> http://krautchan.net/int/
<Pepelka> /int/ -                     International
<christooss> jo jo
<CrazyLemon> o lejga modela
<uni4dfx> o lej kdo je vstal od mrtvih
<uni4dfx> no pun intended
<christooss> :)
<christooss> en mesec dopusta
<christooss> v beli krajini
<christooss> čist hudo
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> torej v daleč daleč stran od civilizacije
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> -v
<christooss> jup
<christooss> sicer je bil internet
<christooss> ampak je bil deloven dopust
<christooss> tako da ni časa za spletne scene
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa delal v beli krajini
<CrazyLemon> sej tam noben skoraj ne dela :D
<christooss> mladinski tabor
<nafisa> kristus je pršu
<nafisa> christooss, CrazyLemon te je full pogrešu
<christooss> sem bil programski vodja
<christooss> nafisa aja :)
<nafisa> je spraševal po tebi :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..mladinski tabor...kristos....mladeniči.... roger that
<christooss> no
<christooss> I'm back
<christooss> long live christooss :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon :)
<christooss> Å¡e pedofile beard mi je zdej ve enem mescu zrazsla tako da...
<CrazyLemon> je whole package :D
<christooss> jup jup
<christooss> kva ste kej vi delal
<CrazyLemon> nč kaj takega..nafisa je viledo kupla ker ma menstro...js pa razmišljam o tušmobilu
<CrazyLemon> tko da..same old same old
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ni mi je treba
<nafisa> sem dobila nekej
<tr43nd> ma gobico...
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> ni gobica, no
<nafisa> jaoooooooo
<nafisa> lol, sem zafarbala
<CrazyLemon> ni gobica no...goba je
<CrazyLemon> christooss in kaj se kej počne na mladinskem taboru razn očitnega?
<nafisa> saj nimam tok velkega podna noter, nooooooo
<CrazyLemon> a ste Å¡li na kolpo na kajak/kanu/raft ?
<christooss> CrazyLemon ma cko zjutri palaža
<nafisa> kanuuuuuuuuu
<christooss> popoldne delavnice, Å¡port
<christooss> zvečer pa večerni program
<christooss> CrazyLemon itak kanuji skor vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> kje pa ste bli to?
<nafisa> js sam 1x se s kanujem "vozla" ... v rakeku :D
<christooss> cko malo mešano eni grejo na plažo peš eni z bajki
<christooss> tretji pa s kanuji
<christooss> Marindol
<CrazyLemon> em..zveni znano..kero mesto je zravn?
<CrazyLemon> semič?
<CrazyLemon> "mesto"..ni mest v beli krajini ampak ok
<christooss> 15 km stran je črnomelj
<christooss> semič je 30 km stran
<CrazyLemon> ah
<christooss> to je med črnomljem in vinico
<CrazyLemon> mhm..se mi je kr zdelo znano :)
<nafisa> christooss, veš ... njemu je že koper velemesto :D
<CrazyLemon> koper je zakon mesto!
<CrazyLemon> torej...zakonmesto!
<CrazyLemon> NM je tudi ok..pa postojna
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa je tko no
<christooss> črnomelj je zakon
<christooss> čist na izi mesto
<CrazyLemon> men pa ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> predvsem zaradi ciganov :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi mesto kot mesto..vse je tko..nevem no..ni mi všeč :)
<christooss> sej ni neki posebnega
<christooss> ampak je pa zakon k je folk na izi
<christooss> drugač pa bela krajina zmaga zarad vsega ostalega
<christooss> vasi pa pokrajine
<CrazyLemon> to je res :)
<CrazyLemon> vse je tko...primitivno :)
<nafisa> christooss, nisi bil Å¡e pri meni doma ;)
<tr43nd> ja
<christooss> nafisa to je pa kje?
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če želiš gledat istrske vasi pa to..potem boršt pa sosednje vasi tle na obali...
<CrazyLemon> pa tinjan je tudi kul..ker maš prekleto hud pogleda na celotn zaliv slo+ trst
<nafisa> christooss, si dobil?
<christooss> nafisa sem dobil
<christooss> mislim, da sem enkrat že hodil tam naokoli
<christooss> sam nekaj let nazaj
<christooss> 5-10let
<nafisa> zdej so Å¡e vrtec postavili ...
<nafisa> pa cesto nekej popravli :D
<christooss> :)
<christooss> nič zdej pa grem
<christooss> morm na kavo z my homies :)
<nafisa> lepo se mej, christooss
<christooss> nafisa enako
<nafisa> papa :*
<christooss> se kmalu spet vidimo
<tr43nd> bye
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: če imaš kakšnega prijatla lahko pa multipaket vzameš
<andrejz> pa si za 22 € delita 1000 enot med sabo (500 po kosu)
<andrejz> a je komu dolgčas pa bi rad prevajal ? :)
<CrazyLemon> meni ni!
<andrejz> dražen, saj se ni treba sramovat, če ti je :)
<CrazyLemon> sej veš da mene ni sram
<CrazyLemon> itak si  zdej grem neki naredit za jest
<CrazyLemon> pol pa spat
<andrejz> nekam hitro ti spat hodiš ...
<CrazyLemon> iščem zlato uro!
<andrejz> zlata ura je HOAX
<CrazyLemon> i know :(
<CrazyLemon> že cca. 2 tedna jo iščem..pa nč
<CrazyLemon> pa da bi bil vsaj fejk činiz šit..ampak nč od nč
<vatts> http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-the-hilarious-debt-ceiling-comic-strip-you-need-to-see-2011-8#-1
<vatts> win.
<vatts> :D
<Pepelka> The Hilarious Debt Ceiling Comic Strip You Need To See
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: "Karen Sandler: Freedom from my heart to the desktop"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5067/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd> komunikacija je na vrhuncu,...
<christooss> jo a obstaja skripta/aplikacija ipd, ki avtomatsko napiše tweet tega kar postaš na FB wall?
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-06
<yang> a se komu cudno pokaze youtube stran ?
<Sky[x]> pl
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/na-cestah-ze-povecan-promet.html
<Pepelka> Proti Starodu kar 20-kilometrska kolona - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> FCKING TURISTI!
<CrazyLemon> sreča pri nas ni nevem kake gužve..kar je malo čudno :)
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> kera avto navigacija omogoča posodabljanje map brez da bi posebej kupu mape?
<vatts> CrazyLemon, eeee. nobena?
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<vatts> lp
<nafisa> oj, vatts
<bogdanov> oj :*
 * nafisa si je porezala prsteka ... sedaj si pa more prepičit še to 1x, ker se ji je noter kri nabrala
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<CrazyLemon> vatts omogoča omogoča :)
<zdobersek> ziher simobil :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:38:01)
<CrazyLemon> a se je kdo igral kaj z wayteq napravo? :)
<nafisa> js se sam s palčkami igram ... sry
<tr43nd> a z debelim ?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ;:D
<tr43nd> :)
<vatts> CrazyLemon, ja lol. kdo? :D
<CrazyLemon> vatts navigon omogoča v prvih 30ih dneh :p
<vatts> ja ne pa za zmerej
<vatts> garmin mi omogoča do letošnjega decembra free map update za celotno europo v2011
<nafisa> http://x2.kupid.com/@nafisa/_.jpg
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> a kr tko da
<tr43nd> gimp...?
<nafisa> pizdo materno ... pa Å¡e PrtScr mi ne dela na 11.04
<nafisa> ja, tr43nd  ... gimp
<tr43nd> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matemusic: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<Jorky> dan
<vatts> dan
<vatts> kdo je tukej kej bolj familiaren z premiere pro kokar jaz?
<Jorky> premiere pro?
<Jorky> kaj je to?
<vatts> video editor
<vatts> hardtkor
<vatts> @Adobe
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> s tem sm neki delu včasih
<Jorky> kaj bi pa rad naredu?
<vatts> rad bi naredu oni efekt
<vatts> ne da gre CEL video v beline
<vatts> ampak da se ta white-out Å¡iri
<vatts> najdu sem pip to white al nekaj takega, ampak ni prav
<vatts> hočem točno to:
<vatts> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KGM7TdHVr0
<Pepelka> &#x202a;SINAI "The American Dream"&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<vatts> npr, 3:32
<vatts> postavi kurzor nad 3 pri 360P
<Jorky> uf
<Jorky> a to maš na winsih program?
<vatts> Nažalost, ja.
<vatts> :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ta ima ima Å¡ta nema pa albanci nabavijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vatts prednaložena karta 	Evropa + 2 leti brezplačnih nadgradenj FreshMaps
<CrazyLemon> dve leti for free :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> in bogdanov kaj ti
<bogdanov> evo
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> rabm 1gb ddr2
<bogdanov> da zamenam en komp za laptop
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa ddr :p
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> 20
<bogdanov> eu
<bogdanov> pa dobis
<CrazyLemon> mnogo brate ..15€ pa roka
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti si hardwareaš..a moram gledat to k pišejo cifre 2-3-3-2 ko želim kupit ram?
<CrazyLemon> al je dovolj da vem da je ddr pa da tiktaka z 400mhz
<vatts> CrazyLemon, en garmin ti ponuja LIFETIME map update =)
<vatts> sam tisti so 250€+
<vatts> iirc =)
<vatts> sam maš pa vse
<vatts> traffic RDS, bluetooth, ...
<vatts> lahko kr naštevam :D
<CrazyLemon> to saks..ker za 130€ dobiš TMC, BT ...
<vatts> jst mam ddr 400mhz
<vatts> 1gb in 512mb
<vatts> ampak, ne dam nkamar, ker trenutno laufam na njem :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa tko da moraš si sposodit mape na pašnikih :P
<vatts> in btw, 1gb = kingston 8-)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam daje 400 no lah je tud mn ceprov 400 je najbols an :)
<tr43nd> fajn je da je 400, sploh ce so ostali 400, ce je vec modulov not v kompu, ce so 333 ni vazn, ker pol vsi delajo z 333...
<bogdanov> d
<bogdanov> :P
<tr43nd> ?
<vatts> tr3n4ž3r
<tr43nd> lol
<tr43nd> vatts jih pa kuri... (rame)
<vatts> lol
<vatts> jst mam 400 tudi :D
<tr43nd> a si na ddr ?
<vatts> <vatts> jst mam ddr 400mhz
<vatts> <vatts> 1gb in 512mb
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> ja pa mam pa 512 pa 2x256 pa se ne hvalim!
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> tko da če kdo zdila ddr 400 za 18€ s poštnino takoj plačam :D
<vatts> kolko velik? =)
<CrazyLemon> 1gb
<CrazyLemon> kok  le :D
<vatts> 8-D
<vatts> 2gb? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..1gb!
<tr43nd> mnde so sam eni na bovhi
<CrazyLemon> na bolhi sm vidu enga k ma 15€/gb
<CrazyLemon> ampak ma dva v kompletu..men je to mal preveč ker bom mel odveč pol 1x512 ter 2x256mb
<tr43nd> ja, en je se 1gb za 20 e
<CrazyLemon> to bi pol raje bogdanovu naredu biznis k enmu z bolhe
<CrazyLemon> sam on noče zmanjšat ceno..prasc srbski
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> cene*
<tr43nd> ...lol
<CrazyLemon> matr je vroče
<CrazyLemon> kuham se!
<tr43nd> a rami svicajo ?
<CrazyLemon> ma rami so pretty cool
<CrazyLemon> js Å¡vicam
<CrazyLemon> ful
<tr43nd> matr ja kje pa si ??
<CrazyLemon> v sobi!
<tr43nd> aha, mas gretje vklopljen
<CrazyLemon> celeron prijetno greje ja
<CrazyLemon> nč grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<tr43nd> anyone awake?
<christooss_> wadap
<tr43nd> lol
<tr43nd> a tulibani so pa helic prizemljil
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-07
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> limunčič se je zbudo
<CrazyLemon> veš da!
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> hi, napšo
<CrazyLemon> oh siol
<nafisa> a tole me čaka, ko bom prišla domov?
<nafisa> če mi bo vrglo ven 2x zapored v intervalu 10 minut ... bom reklamirala ... takega interneta si ne želim več ...
<nafisa> na tv kažejo slike, ko zgledajo, ko da bi ble obdelane z gimpom
<tr43nd> od kod te pa ven mece ?
<nafisa> bogi
<Tadej> lp
<Tadej> a je kak telemachovc med nami
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1080039021/jedilni-pribor-corvus-30-delni-zwiling-ja-henckels
<Pepelka> Jedilni pribor Corvus 30 delni, Zwiling J.A. Henckels - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> 450€ :D
<vatts> http://www.demotivacija.si/gorenc-zna-2653.html
<Pepelka> Gorenc zna | Demotivacija.si
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, to je Zwilling J.A. Henckels
<nafisa> ni čudno, da toliko stane
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem da je..saj znam brat :>
<nafisa> sry ... pozabla :P
<vatts> xD
<nafisa> regrat me je kliknu :D fak, od kod taki nicki :D
 * Sky[x] se koncno navaja na misko :>
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Sky[x], ne znaš miške uporabljat?
<Sky[x]> ja zdj sem skos touchpad uporablov :>
<Sky[x]> like 2 mesca mislm da
<nafisa> ti se pa hitr razvadis
<Sky[x]> mah predn optimalne nastavitven ajdem klele na jabuku bo td mal trajal :)
<nafisa> haha ... kaj pa mas to sranje :D
<Sky[x]> kaj mas ti to sranje da skos jamras da ti net ne dela :P
<Sky[x]> da nava sla loge gledat ! :D
<nafisa> ja, siol mi ni delal ...
<nafisa> zaradi siola
<nafisa> zdele vidim, ko sem v LJ
<nafisa> mi je mogoce 2x prekinlo net
<nafisa> ampak vseen ... na 10.10 mi ni ... tako da ... vseeno bom mal pocakala ...
<Sky[x]> bla bla bla :D
<nafisa> na tvoje jabolko se da linux dat?
<Sky[x]> itak
<nafisa> no, vsaj nekej ...
<nafisa> pa so pol tud take smotane nastavitve?
<Sky[x]> kasne smotane nastavitve ?
<nafisa> ja, ko pravis, da si nastavljas ... pa se privajas ...
<Sky[x]> prvic uporablam misko kle na tem kompu dejansko
<nafisa> no, upam, da ti rata optimalno nastavit ...
<nafisa> miska je kar prirocna zadevca
<Sky[x]> zdj po 5min je velik lazje delat v photoshopu kot prej s touchpad :D
<nafisa> bi rekla
<Sky[x]> sam bo treba novo misko kupt
<Sky[x]> tale je ze old pa prevec glasna ko scrollas :S
<nafisa> a mas to se kako izpred 15 let?
<Sky[x]> ena je  5 let druga pa nad 3 leta vem da je pa se kej vec :D
<nafisa> moja je 4 leta ... pa je superca
<nafisa> sem jo dobila zraven asusa
<Sky[x]> nekak bi mogu povhn enih oknckov spravt nekam da so staticno tam grr
<nafisa> sej si brihtn ... ne sicer tok, ko CrazyLemon ... ampak cist dost ... bos ze zrihtu
<yang> to pa je bil kompliment nafisa haha
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> kwa nej nrdim s polno sobo rož?
<nafisa> počutim se, ko da bi umrla
<nafisa> lilije, vrtnice, gerbare ...
<vatts> skoz okno jih fukn
<nafisa> premajhna sem ...
<nafisa> mam okno pod stropom
<nafisa> kletni prostori pač
<vatts> doh
<vatts> sm mislu da si vsaj v 1. Å¡tuku
<vatts> :)
<vatts> pol pa jih daj nekam ven na hodnik
<vatts> po Å¡tengah v 1. Å¡tuk naredi superveleslalom progo =)
<nafisa> haha
<kubanc> jov androidovci, a se je ze kdo soocal z temle problemom: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/android/thread?tid=5f0743eda7ee866c&hl=en
<Pepelka> MMS :- Downloading & Uploading - Android Help
<Sky[x]> aj kdo kle ?
<Sky[x]> kako se ze imenuje tag pri HTMLju k ti da ful mejhne crkne pa jih gor pomakne :)
<Grega> <sup> mogoce?
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> wtf?!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> bolš, ko da ti ponudim tampone :D hahaha
<Grega> bols
<Sky[x]> sup ja bi kr bil a
<nafisa> Sky[x], temu se reče nadpisano besedilo ... v slovenščini :P
<Grega> v bistvu se rece "hvala" ... v vseh jezikih :P
<Sky[x]> je pravilno ja
<Sky[x]> hvala :)
<Grega> ah, daj... ni vredno omembe!
<Sky[x]> hvala srcek Grega ! :D
<Sky[x]> mwa***
<Grega> oh, kako prijazen tic
<nafisa> se mi je zdel, da je topu ... ko je drejča zanč aprila tok zanimivo gledu
<Grega> ha?
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ja, sky, ne?
<Grega> zakaj si tolk nestrpna na drugacnih?!
<nafisa> nisem nestrpna ...
<nafisa> ti pokažem, ku je en moj kolega nestrpen? :D
<nafisa> http://projektmeasearim.wordpress.com/2011/07/25/analiza-taktika-homoseksualnih-aktivistov-za-sprevracanje-druzbenih-vrednot/
<Pepelka> Analiza: TAKTIKA HOMOSEKSUALNIH AKTIVISTOV ZA SPREVRAČANJE DRUŽBENIH VREDNOT | Projekt Meašearim
<Grega> vse kar vidim je dosti teksta
<Grega> :(
<nafisa> ja, text je zato, da se ga prebere ...
<nafisa> če ma tale ženska 116 kil težka ... kolk sem pol jst ... 70?
<Grega> 4
<nafisa> ah, 4 kile pa nimam
<zdobersek> ffs kaki obupanci na temle blogu
<nafisa> kerem, zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> naj se odanonimizirajo, ce so taki 'strucktoti'
<zdobersek> ta projekt nekineki
<zdobersek> measerim
<nafisa> aja ... so kr neki, a?
<nafisa> meašerim :D
<Grega> zakaj se pa gre?
<zdobersek> ja.
<nafisa> o tistem, ko si mene obtožu
<Grega> a da si hitler?
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> neki podobnega ... :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Grega> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> hej Grega :))
<sasa84> a ste me kej pogrešal?? ;)
<Grega> heeeej Sasa!
<Grega> uh, pa kako
<sasa84> se mi je zdel...;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro
<Sky[x]> hej sasha :
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> mmm, jelenova suh salama
<CrazyLemon> preklet  thunderber 6.0 B2 ma memory leak
<CrazyLemon> ob zagonu je uporabljal 75MB rama..zdej je ta cifra že 225MB rama
<CrazyLemon> bird*
<zdobersek> evolution much?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ti bi lahk vedu.
<CrazyLemon> evolution? not even in hell
<zdobersek> A se v oneiricu updejtajo tud jezikovni paketki?
<zdobersek> v smislu da jaz nekaj prevedem v launchpadu, potem pa se cez neki casa do zapakira in je mozno updejtad prek apt
<CrazyLemon> moraš dodat en ppa :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač  se pa tudi updejtajo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ob major updejtih
<CrazyLemon> torej 11.10.1/.2 etc
<CrazyLemon> torej..bolše je ppa v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> ker ppa lang pack se izda enkrat na teden
<CrazyLemon> (ob primernih pogojih - temperatura, vreme, ozračje)
<zdobersek> ok, cem poiskat!
<zdobersek> da ne bom teb obesu stvari!
<zdobersek> ker ti mas memory leak!
<zdobersek> in ti je bad!
<zdobersek> ker noces uporabljat evolutiona!
<CrazyLemon> evolution je one big memory leak!
<CrazyLemon> !g launchpad ppa lang pack
<Pepelka> PPA for Ubuntu language pack builders : “Ubuntu language pack ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<CrazyLemon> pha...kok sm hud
<zdobersek> hvala!
<zdobersek> nekak se ti morm oddolzit.
<CrazyLemon> nič hvala
<CrazyLemon> očitno še ni oneiric pack-ov
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek> !g how to install evolution
<Pepelka> trying to install evolution mail http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/trying-to-install-evolution-mail-441120/
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls!
<zdobersek> me no nigga.
<zdobersek> ce ti je bad k si na desktop app vezan, pejt pa na gmail.
<zdobersek> ce ti je to prevec, lahk pa vse itak v konzoli delas.
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> nigga pls yoself.
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj delam na gmailu?
<zdobersek> beres mail
<zdobersek> pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> misliš prek browserja? omg..pa kaj smo v letu 2005 :S
<zdobersek> ne, 2011
<zdobersek> in majkemi, do 2014 bos bral mail v browserju
<zdobersek> remember
<CrazyLemon> v browserju berem maile pa take fore približno 2-3x na leto
<zdobersek> leta 2014 bos 2000-3000x na leto!
<zdobersek> oya!
<CrazyLemon> nigga dreamer!
<zdobersek> se slisiva 2014
<zdobersek> ampak res, ce ti ni za memory leak, priporocam en python lib
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<zdobersek> hm!
<zdobersek> res, vse lahk delas!
<zgaga> s kerim programom lahka paralelno laufas windowse v oknu, tako da si izberes fizicno particijo, na kateri je instaliran?
<zdobersek> prejemas, posiljas, brises, zaznamujes ... vse to v konzoli!
<CrazyLemon> ampak py lib ne vsebuje koledarja ter reminderjev!
<zdobersek> to je vse sminka!
<zdobersek> ma pa to GMail
<zdobersek> in google calendar mas na voljo za android
<zdobersek> much cooler.
<CrazyLemon> sej mam na androidu..ampak potrebujem tudi na desktopu
<nafisa> pffff
<nafisa> moj si kupu androida :D haha ... ponavlja za mano
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, google gadgets afair
<CrazyLemon> tvoj kdo? pes?
<CrazyLemon> dogs are smart!
<zdobersek> lahk bi si kupu iphone ... in te nadmasio.
<zdobersek> dogs are yummy!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQekFkgpFJs&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> &#x202a;UPDATE: Ubuntu Causes Girl To Drop Out of College&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> DUMB GIRL!
<zdobersek> college itak zavira mlade ume (predvsem mene)
<zdobersek> oz. me bo
<CrazyLemon> i can confirm that!
<zdobersek> !g slashdot no college
<Pepelka> PayPal Co-Founder Gives Out $100000 To Not Go To College - Slashdot http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/05/26/1322248/PayPal-Co-Founder-Gives-Out-100000-To-Not-Go-To-College
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> !g slashdot college is bad
<Pepelka> Solution For College&#39;s Bad Network Policy? - Slashdot http://ask.slashdot.org/story/09/06/06/1749232/Solution-For-Colleges-Bad-Network-Policy?from=rss
<zdobersek> ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, moj G.
<nafisa> ne pec
<nafisa> pes*
<zdobersek> ja, taprvi link je tapravi
<CrazyLemon> tvoj G? G.I. Joe?
<zdobersek> 'the key to quicker business inovation is skipping college.
 * zdobersek mejla clanek mtki
<nafisa> lol ... saj ves kdo ... pa prej sem te pohvalila, da si brihten ...
<nafisa> nisem zenska brez sramu, nisem gora iz ledu, nisem zenska, ki ne ve, kaj lahko in kaj ne sme :P
<CrazyLemon> emm.."večeri" poezije so ob sredah od 02:00 do 02:09
<zdobersek> po drugi strani pa: 'vse to, ce bi le imela penis.'
<zdobersek> jebemti srsene
<CrazyLemon> he'll stick it in you before you stick it in him
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> bemumater, zasavje
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<zdobersek> zasavje je kul.
<zdobersek> men.
<zdobersek> osebno.
<zdobersek> recimo.
<napsy> uu
<napsy> CrazyLemon: did we get pwned? :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy we can hope so! da se nismo zaman matral s pageom!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> zanimivo opozorilo :)
<CrazyLemon> i concur :)
<nafi2> men pa zasavje ni ql
<nafi2> sploh, ker signal skos ven mece
<zdobersek> zasavje kje?
<nafi2> zelezniska proga
<nafi2> cist cel cajt ven mece
<nafi2> ce mi bo kdo pisal, naj me hajlajta ... bom mal uceke zaprla ... pa bom tako vedla, da mi kdo pise
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> v akciji v tusu (!!):
<zdobersek> tablicni racunalnik mpman MP 720
<zdobersek> android 2.2
<zdobersek> 256MB RAM
<zdobersek> pazi to: kompatibilen z Windows XP/Vista/7, Mac OS, Linux
<zdobersek> ya right.
<Hekos> kompatibilen je slave usb
<Hekos> z vsem tem
<Hekos> ekvivalentno sd kartici
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enodvec: HP acpi event za svetlost ekrana  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5053/new/posts/
<yang> a se komu youtube cudno pokaze ?
<Bilko> men se zdi normaln
<yang> hm cudn
<yang> men narobe kaze
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matemusic: Iz pripravljenosti se noče zbuditi (črn ekran)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5066/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> wacap?
<sasa84> ma bo, z dopusta
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<CrazyLemon> a res?
<CrazyLemon> mah..ok kolk se da bit ok v teh časih recesije!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> jako ti je tesko, limun.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sploh mi nije lako!
<CrazyLemon> čez 30min že moram it spat...kje si to še vidu..da greš avgusta pred deseto zvečer spat... nikjer!
<zdobersek> bas si 'krejzi'
<nafisa> žaba tuki
<CrazyLemon> človek tuki
<CrazyLemon> žaba kva dogaja
<CrazyLemon> KVA ..get it!?!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ej, 3gp format ... s čim bi pretvorila v avi al pa vmw?
<CrazyLemon> ffmpeg!
<CrazyLemon> če želiš gui pa WinFF :)
<nafisa> ok ... če bom znala to ...
<zdobersek> a ni neki simple konverter?
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš klikat? jebemti tako žabo k ne zna klikat
<zdobersek> al je tist sam za muzko?
<CrazyLemon> sej winff je simple..KLIK DODAJ...KLIK PRETVORI
<zdobersek> nic, gremo pogledat bratovscino prstana, kar jo je se ostal
<zdobersek> me wanna see the uruk-hai!
<CrazyLemon> weirdo!
<zdobersek> ti gres spat cez 20 minut, ne jst.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<nafisa> a si že šel ... nočko
<nafisa> men neče winFF delat
<nafisa> :'(
<nafisa> kaj je pa z gmailom narobe?
<nafisa> stikov mi ne naloži
<nafisa> kako se izbriše zgodovino pogovorov v Skype-u?
<nafisa> Å¡ele zdajle porajtala, da imam vklopljeno
<nafisa> Sky[x], veš ti slučajno?
<nafisa> kako se izbriše zgodovino pogovorov v Skype-u?
<Sky[x]> pod nastavitve poglej ?
<Sky[x]> history ?
<Sky[x]> Click the history tab, right click the contact chat and click "Delete this entry"
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> sam mi ne gre to
<Sky[x]> Conversation pa pol clear pa se neki pise
<Sky[x]> to ti zbrise kao vse zadnje mislm da
<nafisa> kje to Conversation?
<Sky[x]> tud men ne rata zbrisat history heh
<Sky[x]> nv jst mam tazadn skype
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/06/04/delete-skype-history/
<Pepelka> Delete Skype Chat and Call History
<nafisa> to kaže po netu
<nafisa> jst nimam tega gumba
<Sky[x]> najdu nafisa
<Sky[x]> gres v nastavitve
<Sky[x]> pa pod privacy
<Sky[x]> mas clear history
<Sky[x]> delete historty ubistvu
<nafisa> nimam ...
<nafisa> saj gledam to že cel cajt
<nafisa> pa nimam
<nafisa> saj piše na netu, kero mapo morm zbrisat, da gre u pm
<Grega> ve kdo kaksno carovnijo kako dobit slike iz facebooka od osebe, ki..ne vem.. "ne deli profila z vsemi"
<Grega> ah, fuck it
<nafisa> če ti lahko dostopaš, da shraniš?
<nafisa> al da ti nimaš dostopa pa bi rad dobil?
<Grega> nimas dostopa, rad videl
<Sky[x]> Grega: mislm da je opcija
<Sky[x]> ce jo ti pokas in te pol ona nazaj
<Sky[x]> da pol kao lahko vids
<Sky[x]> sam nv a to se dela al ne ...
<Grega> ma, vem da je bila opcija, da si nekako prekopiral ID.. ampak..
<Sky[x]> to pa ne poznam
<Sky[x]> aja ime slike je id profila ? :D
<Grega> in, plus nekaj podcrtajev.. ampak to vrjetno vec ne dela
<Sky[x]> http://howtoviewprivatefacebookprofiles.com/facebook-tip/see-limited-facebook-profile-without-adding-as-friend/
<Pepelka> See Limited Facebook Profile Without Adding as Friend | How To View Private Facebook Profiles
<Grega> eh, saj mi ni ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: "Karen Sandler: Freedom from my heart to the desktop"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5067/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-30
<yang2> Zanimivo Ataturk voli za DJ Umeka, njegova zena in hci pa sponzorirata Jazz dogodke na Gradu
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.campus-party.eu/2012/index.html
<Pepelka73> Campus Party Europe in Berlin 2012 - #CPEurope - Campus Party Europe
<Guest85308> LorD_DDooM: mogoce grem
<LorD_DDooM> super!
<napsy> sam to je se velik mogoce, odvisno kok se bodo stvari odvijale
<uni4dfx> Will there be blackjack? and hookers?
<CrazyLemon> It's Berlin - of course there're gonna be hookers
<CrazyLemon> juhuuu
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> a sam men Firefox nikakor ne more delat normalno?
<uni4dfx> kr neki krešira, že vsaj 30x mi je crashnu v zadnih dveh urah
<LorD_DDooM> Meni deluje brez problema, lahko da imaš kak addon
<uni4dfx> LorD_DDooM samo dva, AdBlock+ in Ghostery
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi jaz imam Adblock+ in nimam problemov
<uni4dfx> sploh pa kako lahko browser dopusti da bi ga addon zrušu
<LorD_DDooM> +Å¡e par drugih
<uni4dfx> cheap shit coding
<CrazyLemon> chrome ftw!!11
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> v chrome mi pa flash ne dela
<uni4dfx> morm ene 5x reloadat da zloada youtube video
<CrazyLemon> i said it once and i'll say it again...ti imaš vedno probleme z vsem :D
<uni4dfx> it's not fun
<uni4dfx> nor funny
<lynxlynxlynx> glede ff se strinjam
<lynxlynxlynx> meni se je vedno sesuval še v 1.x časih
<zdobersek> ... consistency matters!
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/najbolj-pekoc-cili-na-svetu-novo-biolosko-orozje/288436
<Pepelka73> Najbolj pekoč čili na svetu - novo biološko orožje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> video spodaj
<CrazyLemon> fcking funny shit :D
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> amazing alex je kul android igrica :)
<uni4dfx> komi sm se krautchana odvadu zdej bo pa yuchan popularn postal -_-
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč  oo..oo je bil 2 uri nazaj
<sasa84> miši no...
<uni4dfx> http://www.chinahush.com/2012/07/24/female-with-mini-skirt-gets-half-off-park-admission-discount-in-guilin/ China <3
<Pepelka73> Female with mini-skirt gets half off park admission discount in Guilin | ChinaHush
<CrazyLemon> <3 mini skirts
<LorD_DDooM> word!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja, res je...teb ful paše minika :P
<sasa84> nč...zdj mam pa jst FIKA TIME
<sasa84> bbl ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> italian : "fica f. (vulgar) euphemish for female genitals."
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ENJOY!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> v mini krilcu, ow yeah
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/OKabl
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Pepelka73> Exceeding Parental Expectations - Imgur
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj si pepelko postaru?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako misliš postaral?
<CrazyLemon> tok je stara
<CrazyLemon> tko kot imaš ti 84..ona ima 73
<sasa84> pepelka nima 73
<sasa84> laže!
<sasa84> ni 11 let mlaj od mene...glih tko je stara koka :P
<CrazyLemon> lej...itak da laže
<CrazyLemon> a je baba al ni baba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> noooooooooo!
<uni4dfx> http://i.qkme.me/BM.jpg
<sasa84> zdobersek, a se učiš? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čez slab mesc se začnejo izpiti...marš za knjige!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> suck it :D
<sasa84> nč suck it
<sasa84> dab bla jst mami CrazyLemon bi sklopla internet :P
<sasa84> pa mulca nagnala učit...banda!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako pa se bom učil če nimam interneta..ne gre to a veš :>
<sasa84> pfff
<sasa84> bom jst ami CrazyLemon razložila kok to gre :P
<sasa84> mami*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a da bo še bl tečna? tnxnotnx :D
<CrazyLemon> ti kr lepo ostan v rakeku..tam je tvoje mesto :p
<zdobersek> sasa84: m?
<alyosha_sql> pizda CrazyLemon  kje si bil to na morju?
<alyosha_sql> http://www.connect.si/media/cache/Photo/2012/07/15/cnaplz_admin_preview_image.jpg
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql zrće mudel! zrće!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, a?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, presneta ušesa... NA Rakeku!!!
<sasa84> uu CrazyLemon kok maš hud lanac!
<sasa84> rispekt!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah kdor zna zna ane :D
<sasa84> ma ja...ceu si hüd
<CrazyLemon> tü hüd tü be trü
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> hud dokumentarc v četrtek na kanalu a
<CrazyLemon> nekoč brata
<marinka> Prenasicenost.
<CrazyMelon> Omg..nisem vedu da je pahor fdvjevc
<CrazyMelon> Pravkar je zgubil moj glas :-\
<marinka> Hehe.
<CrazyMelon> Joj borcy borcy..tako me je razocaral
<marinka> Koliko crazy-jev je pa danes tukaj ...
<CrazyMelon> 2
<CrazyMelon> To je se vedno manj od stevila tvojih osebnosti :-)
<sasa84> felon LOL
<CrazyMelon> se rima z melon no :-)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, felon tja...kaj pa CrazyNeron
<marinka> ta bi mu se najbolj pristajal
<uni4dfx> zakaj je on provzoprov "Crazy"
<uni4dfx> on je Å¡e najbol normalen od vseh nas :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> grem pančat
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-31
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> on je Å¡e najbol normalen od vseh nas :)                  to pa je kompliment :$
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql>  kva je CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> a nič ne delaš
<alyosha_sql> jebemti sunac
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql dost sm delo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je čas za počitak
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<alyosha_sql> lenčuga
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne mi ti tle neki ovo ono a veš
<alyosha_sql> povej ti men kdaj mamo mi kašne ispite?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ajde ne delaj se da te zanima
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> dej dej moram nardit 4 ispite da lahko usaj ponavljam
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<alyosha_sql> :/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql do 10.8 je rok za Å¡tudentske
<alyosha_sql> jah in kaj pol če ne greš gor
<alyosha_sql> kako je to?
<alyosha_sql> lahko skenslaš al kako
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha_sql> mhm mhm
<CrazyLemon> al pa prodaš
<alyosha_sql> bomo pa poslal ane
<CrazyLemon> karkoli ti je ljubše :d
<alyosha_sql> sej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..lih zdej sm dobu kabel
<CrazyLemon> tko da se grem malo s tablico igrat
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<CrazyLemon> oziroma brb :D
<alyosha_sql> haha
<alyosha_sql> igračka ena
<sasa84> ljoškooooo
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> kasno igracko ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], CrazyLemon ma sex toys
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> prvo sam sproba, pol ma pa svoj blog pa objavla testiranja
<Sky[x]> :D
<alyosha_sql> šaškaaa
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> delaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> iiihaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :99
<CrazyLemon> :))*
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ¸kakšno tablco maš?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšno tablco maš*?
<sasa84> al pa CrazyMelon :P
<CrazyMelon> Uuu delajo opozorila prek hdmija...to mo deli :-P
<CrazyMelon> Sasa najbl cheap s hdmijem :-)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon kašna opozorila
<alyosha_sql> wtf r u talking about
<alyosha_sql> ?!
<dhbiker> libnotify popups verjetno
<CrazyMelon> Alyosha od irca :-)  haha
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ktera? jst tud nek razmiščam, dab kšno pocen tablco nabaula
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 nestoj
<alyosha_sql> to je samo metanje denarja proč
<alyosha_sql> to si privoščijo taki kot je CrazyLemon
<dhbiker> alyosha_sql +1
<alyosha_sql> oz CrazyMelon
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> rajši mam netbooka
<dhbiker> kak pa tablico
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ma sm misnla, čeb blo kej za na fax, d neb skoz laptopa sabo vlačla
<sasa84> dhbiker, to maš tud prou
<dhbiker> pa Å¡e full operacijski sistem laufa gor
<CrazyMelon> Za 30€ notebook :))
<dhbiker> ne pa okrnjeno sranje
<CrazyMelon> Ful ti rabi full OS za browser in mail :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon ne se tolažit neki:D
<dhbiker> zakaj pa maš telefon potem ?
<alyosha_sql> dhbiker CrazyMelon ima Å¡e Herota
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> z 2" ekranom
<alyosha_sql> in ne vidi brat tam
<alyosha_sql> :p
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<dhbiker> heh
<CrazyMelon> Da sm fensi :-)
<dhbiker> jaz mam nekaj Å¡e bolj starega alyosha_sql
<alyosha_sql> haha
<alyosha_sql> a Å¡e delajo tko stare stvari al kaj?:D
<LorD_DDooM> [09:56]	CrazyMelon	Da sm fensi
<LorD_DDooM> True story
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kaj si kupu ?
<CrazyMelon> Lejga k je zdej pogumen..prej s tattojem je pa tiho bil ;))
<Sky[x]> drgac pak sn nexus tablca zdj za ene 130eur :)
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<dhbiker> alyosha_sql: Nokia N900 :D
<dhbiker> alyosha_sql: nevem če bi ti blo smešno ko bi bil v tvojem omrežju z to starino :D
<CrazyMelon> Sky ne bos jo dobu za 130 :) razn ce koga v US poznas :)
<Sky[x]> raj povej  cim se igras ?
<sasa84> pa kolk si dau? :)
<CrazyMelon> Goclever a73.. 30€ :-)
<sasa84> 30€???
<CrazyMelon> Jp
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 2hand bratranca oropal
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> Exactly :-)
<alyosha_sql> ja ti tu oglašuješ ko da se prodaja za 30€
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> Sej drugce ne bi kupu :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ker android pa mas gor ?
<CrazyMelon> Sky 4.0.3
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> http://www.avtosola-zulic.si/
<Pepelka73> Avtošola Zulić - Avtošola s Tradicijo
<alyosha_sql> kaj lahko
<alyosha_sql> proba kdo to
<Sky[x]> www.avtosola-zulic.si vsebuje zlonamerno programsko opremo. Če obiščete to stran, se lahko računalnik okuži z virusom.
<Sky[x]> kje je hosting ?
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> buu
<LorD_DDooM> Reported Attack Page   This web page at www.avtosola-zulic.si has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<dhbiker> haha
<sasa84> pozor, tukaj nekaj ni v redu! :D
<alyosha_sql> hm
<LorD_DDooM> The last time Google visited this site was on 2012-07-11, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2012-07-11.
<alyosha_sql> kaj zdj ni pametno it gor?
<alyosha_sql> al je to bolj preventivno opozorilo?:)
<LorD_DDooM> No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.
<CrazyMelon> To je zihr na joomli :-)
<alyosha_sql> nah
<alyosha_sql> nebi reku
<alyosha_sql> D:
<CrazyMelon> 1080p big buck bunny na yt dela bp ! :)
<Krt57> Varno brskanjeDiagnostična stran za spletno mesto avtosola-zulic.siKakšno je trenutno stanje za spletno mesto avtosola-zulic.si?Spletno mesto je označeno kot sumljivo – obisk tega spletnega mesta lahko škodi vašemu računalniku.Za del tega spletnega mesta je bila v zadnjih 90 dneh 2-krat zaznana sumljiva dejavnost.Kaj se je zgodilo, ko je Google obiskal to spletno mesto?Od  skupaj 3 strani, ki smo jih pregledali na spletnem mestu
<sasa84> 79€ stane sterilizacija mačk :\
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/rizanski-vodovod-uvedel-prepovedi-rabe-vode/288485
<Pepelka73> Rižanski vodovod uvedel prepovedi rabe vode :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehi no..ene škarje za 5€ pa litr vodke pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> :)))
 * CrazyLemon hides
<lupastro> sasa84:  na fb oglasujejo pol te cene...
<sasa84> lupastro, kje? a v postojni?
<sasa84> sam to občina financira za tiste, k žvijo v postojni
<lupastro> sasa84:  ne bi vedel za lokacijo, sam pise, da cena za sterilizacijo ali kastracijo ni vec izgovor
<lupastro> če ne pa kot pravi CrazyLemon dva cegla pa liter vodke
<lupastro> žal
<sasa84> lupastro, pr mucki ne pride v poštev cegu :P
<lupastro> shuriken?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prava vzgoja je ključnega pomena!!
<CrazyLemon> :PP
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kok je luškana naša mucka...ime ji je Greta :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naša je mačka
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> čist whiskas muca...take barve in vzorčka :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak v bistvu ni naša..je kr divja
<CrazyLemon> sam ji je všeč hrana pa je ostala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84> pa sm rekla, d bi jo dal sterilizirat... da ne bom mela konc leta že 20 mačk :P
<lupastro> ma ke čudno mačko mate CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> lupastro, ja po gospodarju :P
<CrazyLemon> lupastro če bi jo vidu bi vidu da je res čudna
<CrazyLemon> tak ..devilish look ima v očeh
<lupastro> sasa84: enega scottish folda ji kupi in frrfrrrr, pol pa prodajaš mladičke :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ključna je vzgoja :)))
<lupastro> lol
<lupastro> :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> nič..kosmiči se mi bodo ohladili :D bbs
<lupastro> kako sovražim ta feeling, ko na bolhi vidiš nekaj res ful ugodnega in začneš preračunavat osebne finance in ti možgani rečejo, da si rajši pusti nekaj več rezerve....prekleti možgani
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lupastro, ja kaj pa bi kupu? :))
<lupastro> alinco dr-635E
<lupastro> ga že dve leti iščem in je pol cenejši kot vsi oglasi na ebay in podobne postaje
<lupastro> ma za popizdit, sej pravim, prekleti možgani....se ne da izkopit
<sasa84> kaj pa bi rabu? :)
<sasa84> lej, dab bla jst tvoja žena...bi ti postavla tako vprašanje :)
<sasa84> kaj rabš! :P
<lupastro> sem radioamater
<sasa84> razn če se z radioamaterstvom ukvarjaš
<sasa84> aaa, pol pa že ;)
<sasa84> odpuščen ;)
<lupastro> točno, radioamater, cbjaš
<lupastro> hvala, Å¡e odpustila si me
<sasa84> lol
<lupastro> ful dobra žena bi bla ti zame ja
<lupastro> LOL
<sasa84> da ti je odpuščen...ne da si odpuščen :P
<lupastro> aaaaaaaa
<lupastro> pa tko povej, naj ti ne bo nerodno
<sasa84> mal sm bl sramežljiva :P
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> ja ja
<lupastro> kao tiha voda in to.... :$
<sasa84> mhm...
<lupastro> ;)
<sasa84> sj drgač nism tko slaba no :P
<lupastro> we like that kind of girls :D
<lupastro> sej nisem nič rekel
<lupastro> je ok, ženska mora bit ko kinder jajček, morajo biti okrogline in presenečenje, ki je ostalim skrito :)
<lupastro> hehe
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> tale Krt je čedalje starejši :)
<lupastro> :) in modrešešejši
<BigWhale> kinder jajcek ima samo eno okroglino...
<BigWhale> cist premal
<BigWhale> tisto presenecenje not je pa al pretezko za sestavt al se pa takoj pokvar
<lupastro> BigWhale: ponovi za mano, slaba karma stran, dobra karma pridi k meni :)
<lupastro> pa ne bit tko zahteven no
<lupastro> :D
<BigWhale> na zalost ne verjamem v karmo ...
<BigWhale> ... a je to ze bad karma? :>
<uni5dfx> doberdan
<uni5dfx> madona tale kanal pa kr raste
<BigWhale> ja...
<BigWhale> me gre kr mal na jok... zdi se mi kot da je blo se vceri, k je bil se v plenicah... lej ga zdej... tko hitr zrastejo, se mal pa bo od doma su!
<uni5dfx> lol
<uni5dfx> pozna kdo kej gettext?
<BigWhale> kaj te pa zanima?
<BigWhale> poleg tega, da je tolk bedn, da grozn
<BigWhale> sam drucga ni
<BigWhale> :>
<sasa84> ooo bigica :D
 * sasa84 počoha BigWhale za ušesi
<BigWhale> sasa84, na, da se bos dans kej naucila: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whale#Ears
<BigWhale> :P
<Pepelka73> Whale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amazon_ec2_distros
<Pepelka73> [Phoronix] Ubuntu, RHEL, SUSE, Amazon Linux On The Amazon EC2 Cloud
<sasa84> BigWhale, a te počoham po grlu? :P
<sasa84> ampak nism falila...tud kitki majo ušeska :P
<BigWhale> ja ampak samo notranja :>
<Sky[x]> http://jajca.error404.org/
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka73> Kdo ima jajca?
<sasa84> Pepelka73, LOOOOL
<sasa84> Sky[x], si se že sliku?
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<uni5dfx> BigWhale, ja res je grozn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<uni4dfx> Ne sm pa jst ;D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uni4dfx, CrazyLemon se zihr s tablco igra
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pa se ne :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na mejl je pršlo, d bodo mel kde-jevci drink ob izidu...a napišm novico al ne?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne..dejmo jim mal račun za drinke nabit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> kaj pa bo izšlo
<uni4dfx> a je že KDE5?
<CrazyLemon> 4.9
<uni4dfx> hmm to bi pa mogoče že skor blo lahko stabilno
<CrazyLemon> jutri greš na drink pa prečekiraš!
<uni4dfx> me bojo vn vrgl
<uni4dfx> k bom skritiziru vse
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš..sej ne bo prvič
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> true :P
<sasa84> o lynxlynxlynx ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla
<CrazyLemon> zlata urška :)
<sasa84> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehaj ok!?!?
<sasa84> a?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> a gleda kdo rokomet???
<CrazyLemon> "piz**rine jedne"       ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/adrenalinski-paket-z-voznjo-sportnega-avtomobila-za-2-osebi-na-ceskem.html          zanimiva ponudba - če koga zanima :)
<Pepelka73> Adrenalinski paket z vožnjo športnega avtomobila za 2 osebi na Češkem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva je blo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: der elektrotisch man!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj kva je blo
<zdobersek> pr rokometu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma srbija izgubljala pa pravi trener <CrazyLemon> "piz**rine jedne"       ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pravi sportnik!
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si 2fast2furious
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/adrenalinski-paket-z-voznjo-sportnega-avtomobila-za-2-osebi-na-ceskem.html          zanimiva ponudba - če koga zanima :)
<Pepelka73> Adrenalinski paket z vožnjo športnega avtomobila za 2 osebi na Češkem
<CrazyLemon> Prodanih 262, Lahko Å¡e kupujete!
<CrazyLemon> *192€
<CrazyLemon> pa naj še kdo reče da je recesija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oprsje katere hollywoodske zvezdnice dela konkurenco Christini Hendricks?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the kitty with big boobies
<CrazyLemon> squeezed boobies
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Srečanje ob izidu KDE Software Compilation 4.9  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38597/#p38597
<CrazyLemon> ma pridna saša
 * CrazyLemon vrže saši piškotek
<CrazyLemon> tudi na g+ lahk objaviš ;)
<zdobersek> in bos dobla potico!
<CrazyLemon> čist možno!
 * CrazyLemon gre na wc
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> pa ne take potice!
<zdobersek> omg no!
<sasa84> fuj CrazyLemon
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1520-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1520-1/
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> damn, notification area me nek zajebava :\
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1MDc
<Pepelka73> [Phoronix] KLANG: A New Linux Audio System For The Kernel
<CrazyLemon> bye bye pulseaudio ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Yes... let's cram everything into the kernel
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lets!
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..a android stuff tudi damo vn? pa arm ?
<CrazyLemon> etc. etc.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> ja :D
<uni4dfx> sam je res smotano, skos se neki spreminja v tem linuxu
<uni4dfx> da bi pa kej dokončal kdaj
<CrazyLemon> pejt na maca če ne želiš da se karkol spreminja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a pride kdo jutr?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx bi pršu..sam ga je strah linčanja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> glavni problem je da ga ne morm pit
<uni4dfx> ker mam Å¡iht zjutri
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo kot ponavadi, bo bolj akward geekmeet kot pa pijanka
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da bo dosti manj ljudi, ker ni dogodka
<uni4dfx> hmm ubuntu release partyji so kr pijanke
<lynxlynxlynx> nekako je treba omilit bolečino ob izzidu, ane
<sasa84> kde...jak :P
<CrazyLemon> čuj ga..lubosumnega kdejevca..k ima akwared geekmeete in ne zakon release partyje :>
<CrazyLemon> akward*
<uni4dfx> ubuntu folks know how to party
<lynxlynxlynx> bil sem skor na vseh teh ubuntu partyjih
<lynxlynxlynx> bleeeeh
<CrazyLemon> seveda ti je bleeh..če si navajen na akward zadeve :/
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem navajen, če ne ne bi blo awkward
<lynxlynxlynx> ups :)
<uni4dfx> I hate moodle.
<sasa84> <-- čik
 * sasa84 pihne v CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančat
<sasa84> nočkoooo
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38598/#p38598
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1521-1: IcedTea-Web vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1521-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-01
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38599/#p38599
<alyosha_sql> mmm kaj je kdo tu?
<Sky[x]> jp
<alyosha_sql> mam win7 in ubuntu na tem laptopu
<zdobersek> jp
<zdobersek> LOLFAIL
<zdobersek> OVER
<alyosha_sql> in bi rad samo ubntu pobrisal
<zdobersek> :>
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> da dam novea gor
<zdobersek> narobe kanal IMO :>
<zdobersek> aha, ok.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> pobris particije od ubuntuja ?
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem se ne spomnem
<alyosha_sql> sj to je usako
<zdobersek> ja kaj, pac prepises instalacijo?
<alyosha_sql> na svojii particiji ne?
<zdobersek> ja, ob instalaciji tanovega sam tapravo particijo izberes
<alyosha_sql> sj nevem sploh zakaj mam wine ker sem jih mogoče 2x uporabljal
<alyosha_sql> mhm mhm
<alyosha_sql> kaj pa wine prek virtuaboxa
<alyosha_sql> kaj delajo wl?
<alyosha_sql> ql?
<alyosha_sql> za unih 2x na leto ko jih rabim?
<alyosha_sql> al bolše da pustim dual?
<zdobersek> odvisno, kaj pocnes na njih
<alyosha_sql> ma u enem letu sem rabu samo za to winIdeo
<alyosha_sql> za Å¡olo
<alyosha_sql> to kao za arm procesorje programirat al neki takega
<alyosha_sql> sej nevem kaj smo delali:)
<alyosha_sql> nič grem jz formatirat to zadevo
<alyosha_sql> upam da me ne zazočara 12.04
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> jst mam tud win7 gor... rabm 1x na mesc zarad printerja :\
<lupastro> agggrrrr pri meni je bilo isto, sem printer prodal!
<lupastro> aja, dober dan vsem :)
<sasa84> lupastro, pa ej hp printer...sam nek robov noče tiskat tko kt treba
<sasa84> bigicaaaa :D
<marinka> Sem mislila, da je moski.
<sasa84> marinka, pa ja...na nek način je :P
<marinka> ...????????
<marinka> Izgleda, kot da je moškega spola.
<sasa84> to se sam dela
<sasa84> sj veš...dns vse sort ljudi hod okol
<sasa84> :P
<marinka> Res je. Prav imaš. Nisem preverila, če je dejansko moški.
<marinka> Mogoče se samo dela, da je, ker ponavadi žensk v tej branži ne jemljejo resno.
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> kaj da ne, mi ženske vedno jemljemo ful resno....
 * sasa84 pogleda lupastro :)
<marinka> ROFLMAO
 * marinka se je skotalila s stola
<lupastro> kaaaaaj?!
<lupastro> sasa84:  ke očado ki si mi spustila :>
<sasa84> hihi :D
<lupastro> danes imate žensko prevlado na kanalu, al kako? :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> basra resist! :P
<marinka> :)
<lupastro> tko hudo je?
<marinka> Zna biti Å¡e huje, lupastro!
<sasa84> lupastro, šele začelo se je...
<lupastro> no, končno
<lupastro> kaj ste tolko cajta čakale?
<marinka> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/409616_401628796552671_574050937_n.jpg
<lupastro> ja ja zaupaj mi, sem bankir :)
<lupastro> a veste kolko sošolk sem imel na faksu?
<lupastro> 3 med 97 Å¡tudenti
<lupastro> smo morali imet spoznavni žur s teologinjami, da smo vidli kaj žensk, katastrofa
<sasa84> lupastro, LOL
<sasa84> <-- teologinja
<sasa84> lupastro, priznaj... čeprav smo teologinje, nismo zategnjene a ne :P
<lupastro> ma lej, ne obračaj noža v rani....nisem bil na nobenem žuru, lastna krivda pač....
<lupastro> tisto kar sem slišal pa....ammm...ni za razpravljat v javnosti :)
<dhbiker> vidim da vam je dolgčas
<lupastro> je tako očitno? :)
<dhbiker> jup
<lupastro> ma neee dej :)
<lupastro> poglejte si to, kaj ga dela rotavirus
<lupastro> http://thefw.com/olympic-diving-funny-faces/
<Pepelka73> This Is How Olympic Divers Really Look While Diving
<lupastro> aja ni rotavirus, Å¡portniki se naprezajo
<dhbiker> *facepalm*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Bryn Lennon je prvi a ne lupastro :)
<lupastro> kje?
<lupastro> na slikaj je proti koncu, v tekmovanju pa nimam pojma
<sasa84> ljoškoooo ;)
<sasa84> in, kok je 12.04?
<alyosha_sql> hmm
<alyosha_sql> zaenkrat skype neki trokira :D
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e par stvari mam za dat or pa resetiram in vidim kako bo to delovalo:)
<lupastro> alyosha_sql:  vidiš, odkar ima microsoft prste vmes pri skypeu trokira....ajajajaj
<dhbiker> lupastro: že prej je trokiral... in to zelo hudo
<lupastro> naaaaaaaaaa
<lupastro> :)
 * alyosha_sql reboot
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, k s CrazyLemon sajbrava nč ne trokira :P
<alyosha_sql> ma dej dej znorel bom
<alyosha_sql> sem vedu da bo tako in da nebi smel dat novega gor
<alyosha_sql> use neki šteka dela počasi
<alyosha_sql> jabemmu mater
<lupastro> meni tudi dela vse ok
<alyosha_sql> bomo vidli no
<alyosha_sql> po kašnem dnevu dveh
<alyosha_sql> če bo ql
<alyosha_sql> zaenkrat me ne naudušuje preveč
<alyosha_sql> pizda mu materna skype usake 2 minute zmrzne
<alyosha_sql> okno rata sivo uno kao in piska zadaj kao da dobivam sporočila
<alyosha_sql> smrad smrdljivi
<alyosha__sql> hm
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> sem dal prej kao xchat da minimiza in ga ni nikjer videt
<alyosha__sql> in ko zazenem s5 mi odpre novega
<alyosha__sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_sql> pizda mu materna skype usake 2 minute zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraj starega
<CrazyLemon> ta nov skype dela probleme vsem
<CrazyLemon> in ja..xchat včasih je..
<CrazyLemon> killall xchat pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..sramota da niti ubuntuja ne znaš dat gor..moraš prašat za nasvet :D
<alyosha__sql> maa CrazyLemon sramota je da usaka nova verzija ubuntuja dela slabše
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql a jebiga..ni vse software..tudi hardware Å¡teje :)
<alyosha__sql> ma hardware je več kot dovolj za to
<alyosha__sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha__sql> 10.10
<alyosha__sql> mi je delal super več ko eno leto
<alyosha__sql> brez kaj praskat
<alyosha__sql> to jajce pa kr neki ne dela
<alyosha__sql> thunderbird ne odpre
<alyosha__sql> xchat Å¡teka
<alyosha__sql> skype da ne govorimo
<alyosha__sql> use je počasno
<alyosha__sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha__sql> SUX
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, a gor v notification area ti pokaže ikonco?
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, alyosha_sql
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha__sql> od xchata ne
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql a veš kaj je bill gates reku v 80' letih? :d
<alyosha__sql> ehh
<CrazyLemon> take neumnosti tudi ti zdej govoriš :D
<alyosha__sql> dej dej
<alyosha__sql> ni treba da me primerjaš z njim
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql si vidu tisto ponudbo na kolektivi včeraj ?
<CrazyLemon> za 160€ za dve osebi hotel + zajtrk + 30min za vsako osebo vožnje z porschejem 911 turbo/nissan gtr/ferrari f430/etc./etc.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha__sql> nisem
<alyosha__sql> aa to mi je rekla urška ja
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> nije loše
<alyosha__sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> kliče me včeraj sestrična da mi to pove
<alyosha__sql> samo ki u unih 30min se lih navadiš vozit
<CrazyLemon> pa je rekla da je bratranec rezerviral 4 kupona
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne grem :D
<alyosha__sql> pa kaj je s tabo
<alyosha__sql> zakaj negreš?
<sasa84> bratranec rezerviral 4 KUPONA... lepo CrazyLemon :P
<alyosha__sql> je ne
<alyosha__sql> on kao nek prevajalec za ubuntu
<alyosha__sql> neki kao obvlada slovensko
<alyosha__sql> bosanc en
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> piši kao što govoriš :>
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql ni $$ :)
<alyosha__sql> pa sej je bratranec rezerviral
<alyosha__sql> naj še plača
<alyosha__sql> .D
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> sj ma €€€
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem js tak da izkoriščam a veš! :)
<alyosha__sql> dej no
<alyosha__sql> ne delaj se neki fin kao
<CrazyLemon> dej killaj ta prvi xchat
<CrazyLemon> da ne delaš gužvo tle
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, a kej blink blinka? :P
<alyosha__sql> sasa84, ne
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> nwem kam je zginu res
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in ja..xchat včasih je..
<CrazyLemon> tko je če folk ne razvija softwarea :)
<alyosha_sql> vat?
<alyosha__sql> jebemmu mater
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon,
<alyosha__sql> kam je s5 zginu
<alyosha__sql> sem dal minimajz
<alyosha__sql> in tipa ni več nikjer
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql ahaha
<dhbiker> you got trolled alyosha__sql ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj daš minimajz
<CrazyLemon> tega se ne počne na ubuntuju
<dhbiker> paradajz ?
<CrazyLemon> jaoooo
<alyosha__sql> zato ker mi tko pađe
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha__sql> peše
<CrazyLemon> pađe peše PAŠE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__sql> ne paše
<alyosha__sql> peše ale pađe
<alyosha__sql> ja!
<alyosha__sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha__sql> jz hočem tako
<alyosha__sql> in kaj kao na ubuntu se to ne mora oz. ne sme
<alyosha__sql> al kaj boš zdj reku
<alyosha__sql> tko ko una
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš tega počet
<alyosha__sql> ne dat suspend ker to se na ubuntu ne dela
<alyosha__sql> eee shime shime
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> pa ne samo na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__sql> dej no
<uni4dfx> what's going on in here
<alyosha__sql> dizapointan sem
<lynxlynxlynx> suspend to disk? men dela
<lynxlynxlynx> hibernate pa Å¡e nisem probal
<alyosha__sql> ja na 10.10 mi je della suspend
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon -u recimo ne dela nič od tega
<alyosha__sql> on bo reku da je hardwware kriv
<alyosha__sql> kao ubuntu je super nič ni on kriv:D
<CrazyLemon> seveda je hardware..če ne bi bilo hardwarea tudi problemov ne bi bilo
<alyosha__sql> eee CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__sql> uglavnem povej ti men
<alyosha__sql> kaj z tem minimajzom mona
<alyosha__sql> ki bom znoru
<CrazyLemon> ma očitno je problem z .desktop fajli
<alyosha__sql> očitno
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHv_LdQnIXM
<Pepelka73> Ljubitelj biciklistov v Murski Soboti - s podnapisi      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ker idiot
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: težave (neznanje) z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38600/#p38600
<alyosha__sql> ma ne se ti jebat
<alyosha__sql> kaj je z tem tipom?
<uni4dfx> jasno spet en gnoj z mercedezom
<uni4dfx> taki so za postrelt
<alyosha__sql> nima mečke
<uni4dfx> al kva je to VW
<alyosha__sql> VW
<alyosha__sql> tiguan
<alyosha__sql> al neki
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> toureg
<CrazyLemon> touareg
<alyosha__sql> mm
<alyosha__sql> nekam majhno mi je za tuarega
<uni4dfx> zihr je od dol
<CrazyLemon> sej ni tako velik touareg
<dhbiker> lol cela Å¡tudija samo okoli enega avta
<uni4dfx> [vstavi sočne besede]
<uni4dfx> lol
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38601/#p38601
<dhbiker> sočne ?
<dhbiker> kaj lubenico ješ ?
<uni4dfx> kaj v mariboru nimajo redarstva? tle pokličeš pa so v 5 minut tuki
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je MS
<dhbiker> haha
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> MS
<LorD_DDooM> Uu, da jaz tako legendo srečam, ne bi se fajn razumela :)
<dhbiker> hh
<alyosha__sql> pizda samo nemoraš bit tako bolan
<alyosha__sql> kao tu mam jz parking za avto
<alyosha__sql> bi mi pa kolesa tu puščate
<alyosha__sql> kaj tipu ni jasno
<dhbiker> ni edini
<dhbiker> škoda da nimam več slike
<dhbiker> kaki parking ma en
<dhbiker> na sredini križišča
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno živi 700m stran, pa se v službo pelje z avtom...
<dhbiker> pri eni fakulteti
<alyosha__sql> ma folk je prizadet res
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Restaurants: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38602/#p38602
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38601/#p38601
<uni4dfx> ka si gre taka jajca velka nabavt če ga nima kam dat
<dhbiker> lol xD
<dhbiker> važno je da ma naziwagen
<dhbiker> :P
<uni4dfx> taprav nazi bi njega v taborišče poslal
<dhbiker> dvomim
<dhbiker> bi verjetno prej reko Å¡koda plina :P
<uni4dfx> gewöhnliche Kriminelle
<uni4dfx> grün Häftlinge
 * dhbiker išče možnost podnapiso
<dhbiker> v
<uni4dfx> A kdo ve kako se v androidu dela z koledarji?
<alyosha__sql> kako to misliš?
<uni4dfx> recimo rad bi en zunanji iCal zloadu pa ga syncov z androidovim koledarjem
<uni4dfx> sam zdej ugotavlam da v bistvu ni nujno da ma sploh koledar gor vsak mobitel
<alyosha__sql> mm samo sj androidov koledar je ubistvu googleKoledar tko da syncas z googlovim koledarjem na pcju in pol se synca z telefonom
<alyosha__sql> al ni to tako? :)
<alyosha__sql> nmj
<alyosha__sql> Znanje jezikov: ANGLEÅ KI JEZIK
<alyosha__sql> Ostala znanja:  Izkušnje iz PHP, MySQL, Ajax, HTML5, CSS3 ter obvezne reference
<alyosha__sql> 3,5€/h
<alyosha__sql> :))
<uni4dfx> lol
<alyosha__sql> to je sigurno najbolj slabo plačana služba kar sem jih vidu u dolgem času
<alyosha__sql> :)
<alyosha__sql> za it pometat cesto dobiš več
<uni4dfx> ja ful je Å¡lo dol vse
<uni4dfx> kr neki misljo da jim bomo kle kodiral napol zastojn lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu 2.7€/h
<alyosha__sql> lol
<alyosha__sql> kje si to vidu mona
<alyosha__sql> 2,7
<alyosha__sql> pa kaj je z folkom
<alyosha__sql> !?
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se več
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa podnapisi podnapisov? :P
<CrazyLemon> študentsko delo pač
<alyosha__sql> c c c
<alyosha__sql> dizestr
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..folk izkorišča recesijo in pomanjkanje denarje :)
<uni4dfx> 2.7€ na uro js lahk dobim iz google adsense lol :D
<CrazyLemon> denarja*
<uni4dfx> za sedenje na riti
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si itak tanatabulši
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o čem ti govoriš? :)
<uni4dfx> ja to je pa itak jasno :D
<uni4dfx> pa povdarek na _lahko_
<uni4dfx> trenutno dobim tolk na mesec :D
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja od tistga filmčka :)
<alyosha__sql> sasa84 kašen filmček sta posnela z CrazyLemon -om?
<alyosha__sql> dejmo sharat
<alyosha__sql> we like homemade movies
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js ti predlagam da se preseliš na planet na robu naše galaksije..tam mesec mine v cca. parih minutah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> alyosha__sql,  [12:37] <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHv_LdQnIXM
<Pepelka73> Ljubitelj biciklistov v Murski Soboti - s podnapisi      - YouTube
<alyosha__sql> sasa84 to smo vidli ze
<alyosha__sql> in ne
<sasa84> tiste filmčke k pa s CrazyLemon skup snemava...so pa bl art, art retro
<alyosha__sql> ni to uni movie ki ga čakamo
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, pa sej si enga že vidu no, k si CrazyLemon vdrl v komp
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> tiste filmčke k pa s CrazyLemon skup snemava...so pa bl art, art retro       <- podnapisi: "gang bang..ampak črno bela slika"
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> gagbang:D
<alyosha__sql> c c c
<alyosha__sql> ta sasa84
<alyosha__sql> bi pričakoval to od marinka
<alyosha__sql> ne pa od sasa84
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahah
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha__sql> kr quitala je si vidla ti:D
<sasa84> zardela je od sramu
<alyosha__sql> c c c
 * sasa84 si nadene kavbojski klobuk in ostroge...
 * sasa84 zajaha CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> IHAAAAAAAA
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha__sql> dej ga dej
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, to bi ti mogu njemu govort :P
<alyosha__sql> ma CrazyLemon ma rad ta ti njega :D
<alyosha__sql> strap-on in greš
<sasa84> pa dj si nick spremen... 1. avgusta ljudje niso u Å¡ol:P
<alyosha__sql> jz sem
<alyosha__sql> :p
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> aha, pogruntu foro s koledarjem
<uni4dfx> android dejansko ma SDK za manipulacijo ampak tega ni v dokumentaciji
<uni4dfx> so pa eni zbrskal vn iz sourca
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38603/#p38603
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha>  le v koprskem območju pa je lani splavilo 14 13-letnic
<alyosha> kje so ble te 13lentice ko sem mel jz 13
<alyosha> :)
<yang2> alyosha: od kod ti tej podatki
<alyosha> tu nekje sem en link najdu in berem
<alyosha> caki da vidim kje sploh je to
<alyosha> :)
<lupastro> alyosha: po mojem si ne bi želel bit v vlogi tistega, ki jim je otroka naredil...
<alyosha> lupastro sj nebi otroka naredu
<lupastro> ti bi ga delal
<alyosha> samo jz vem da ko sem mel 13 let
<lupastro> vprašanje, če ga ne bi naredil
<alyosha> ni bla nobena navdušena nad tem
<lupastro> haha
<alyosha> da bi delala kašne otroke:)
<lupastro> to ti misliš
<alyosha> pizda nevem no
<lupastro> so bile, sam ti niso dale vedet, verjemi ;)
<alyosha> al sem samo jz poznal take da niso dale al nevem
<alyosha> :)
<lupastro> jaz vem za svoje sošolke, da so si od 7 razreda dalje praktično vse že delale zveltine in se na dolgo in široko pogovarjale o tem kako je kakšni...mi, ki smo ujeli te pogovore pa smo šlo stran z bolečimi jajci
<lupastro> sam, ko so one bile v tej fazi, so gledale 15 in 16 letnike ne pa nas
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ja ma so samo gledale
<alyosha> al je dejasno kaj blo od tega
<lupastro> tudi dejansko je bilo kaj od tega pri tistih, ki so imeli jajca in se postavli  v ospredje, ostali smo sanjali in fapfap, kaj čmo :)
<CrazyLemon> <lupastro> jaz vem za svoje sošolke, da so si od 7 razreda dalje praktično vse že delale zveltine in se na dolgo in široko pogovarjale o tem kako je kakšni...mi, ki smo ujeli te pogovore pa smo šlo stran z bolečimi jajci
<CrazyLemon> vi gor v brkinih ste itak malce čudni
<lupastro> ankaran in hrvatini prosim
<lupastro> sem ankarančan bil takrat
<CrazyLemon> pri nas v OS po moje sploh niso vedle kaj je lulek :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..hrvatini
<lupastro> zakaj pa čudni? so pri vas še vedno vse nedolžne? :D
<CrazyLemon> še hujši ste gor ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> ma ja, tebi niso dale vedet, one so že vedle, verjemi
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> Å¡parale so se
<CrazyLemon> ok..ena je vedla..ker je hodila s 7 let starejšim
<CrazyLemon> v OS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> ja sej tudi mi smo imeli take pacientke
<CrazyLemon> ampak druge..pa niti ne :D
<lupastro> pa v bistvu je tak tip še večji pacient no
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo videt tiste radovednosti :D
<CrazyLemon> igrivost že..radovednost pa ne :/
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> bogi CrazyLemon
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> igrivost in radovednost v tistih letih je eno in isto
<CrazyLemon> alyosha res..od OS naprej ne nosim več trenirke dlje kot 20m od hiše :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> zakaj pa to?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ena bjać me slekla med odmorom :D
<lupastro> kolko fantov v oš se lovi s pupcami in jih proba objet al pošlatat itd, vse prikrito...igrivo...
<lupastro> haha
<lupastro> očitno te je hotela videt golega
<CrazyLemon> lupastro naah..sam nagajala je :D
<lupastro> si moral še gate dat dol, pa ji reč naj si postreže
<lupastro> ;)
<alyosha> pa sej
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon ne zna izkoristit trenutka
<CrazyLemon> lupastro to je bilo zunaj..med glavnim odmorom :D
<lupastro> to je še ok, dokler tega ne doživiš v zaporu verjetno :> hahaha
<alyosha> ma nima veze kje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bistvoj e blo da te je neka curica slekla
<alyosha> in ti si se obleku in zbežal
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ne..samo sm se obleku :D
<alyosha> zdj si me pa razočaral
<alyosha> praw res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bežim js :D
<CrazyLemon> prelen :))))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> to ti pa verjamem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kakšen dec si...namest da bi se obrnu pa pokazu kaj maš!
<sasa84> aja...ni kej za kazat :S
 * sasa84 hides
<lupastro> evo vidiš, še sasa84 pravi, da bi moral udarit s ku**em po mizi in dat ženski vedet da si dec
 * uni4dfx checks the channel name
<alyosha> :))
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> #ubuntu-seksualne-igrice
<sasa84> točno lupastro ... CrazyLemon je odreagiru preveč "toplo" :))
<uni4dfx> yep
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38604/#p38604
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma ti maš še kšne druge težave :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pust deco naj se mal sprosti ..ne se tok živcirat no :D
<lupastro> še malo bomo imeli: [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave z erekcijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mam..vas moram prenašat :>
<lupastro> :D
<uni4dfx> sam ma pa res živce tale naš lemon :D
<uni4dfx> js bi že vse dol pometu
<lupastro> ma jebe se njemu, ki itak ve, da se sam zezamo...
<lupastro> to so prave face, ne pa uni, ki popizdijo in se nekontrolirano obnašajo...
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pomankanje spanca pač :D      and on that bombshell
<CrazyLemon> LN :D
<uni4dfx> ja pa menda ne zdele?
<uni4dfx> a si biu celo noč pokonc
<lupastro> fapfap :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..so me pa zbudili že ob 6ih...over&out
<uni4dfx> lupastro to je pa mogu bit maraton :D
<lupastro> verjetno so imeli pravo tematiko na kakšnem kanalu :)
<lupastro> lahko pa da je spil preveč soka aloe vera
<lupastro> :)
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<sasa84> lol :D
<lupastro> kaj se lolata
<lupastro> probajta pa bosta vidla po par dneh
<sasa84> lupastro, mal paše ;)
<lupastro> je efekt za popizdit
<sasa84> haha :D
<lupastro> sploh, če ti tega prej ne povejo
<uni4dfx> zdej si me na uno pesm spomnu
<uni4dfx> "Knjige"
<lupastro> kira?
<uni4dfx> k so eni nardil o bežigrajčanih
<sasa84> lupastro, a si se ga že zadel z aloe vero? ;)
<sasa84> ala ti vera! :))
<lupastro> uni4dfx: ne bi vedel
<uni4dfx> lupastro čak bom probu najt če še mam kje
<lupastro> ja, sem pil zaradi alergije na cvetni prah itd, da naj bi pomagalo
<lupastro> mi je zrihtala ena sodelavka bivša....po par dnevih je začelo prav postajat neznosno, kot, da bi jemal viagro
<alyosha> si se uprašal zakaj ti je sodelavka zrihtala:)
<lupastro> ma ona je prodajala te zadeve
<uni4dfx> uu najdu
<lupastro> in grem jaz en dan do dnje, da jo vprašm, če so kakšne posledice pitja te zadeve in se začne smejat, da ja, ma sam pri moških, kao ful hude erekcije, da so prav nehali jemat to aloe vero
<uni4dfx> lupastro https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/Masturbatorsi%20-%20GimBez-Knjige.mp3 :D:D
<lupastro> uni4dfx: bom poslušal, 10x
<CrazyLemon> <lupastro> mi je zrihtala ena sodelavka bivša....po par dnevih je začelo prav postajat neznosno, kot, da bi jemal viagro
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> je bila žena vesela a
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> sej v temu je bil trik, da sva lih s punco takrat Å¡la narazen
<alyosha> prvi dan dva je bla ja
<alyosha> pol pa ne več:)
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> boleče
<alyosha> :)
<lupastro> ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj na androidu gre dat video za nekoga ko te kliče
<lupastro> a mojo ne bi motlo, je ko une najstniške sanje, ki se ti uresničijo :)
<alyosha> mislim da sem enkrat nekje vidu to
<alyosha> pa se mi neda iskat
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha video? wtf
<alyosha> da ko te nekdo kliče da ti tam ko je slikica
<uni4dfx> lahk bi dal kak gif
<alyosha> kaže video
<alyosha> ma sem skorja siguren da sem vidu enkrat nekje
<alyosha> da si lahko anstavu video za melodijo kao
<alyosha> al je to blo mogoče na unem windowsMobile pred leti
<CrazyLemon> alyosha da nisi vidu video klic pa si mislu da je video :P
<alyosha> nekje sem to vidu sigurno
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> de jdej
<alyosha> nisi resen
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.taiga.avesha.videocallid&hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<Pepelka73> Video Caller Id (Free) - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> .9
<sasa84> lupastro, pa baje je erekcija tud če te pič črna vdova...24 al 48 ur
<alyosha> CrazyLemon lih gledam tega ja:D
<alyosha> sasa84 baje da tudi umreš
<alyosha> :)
<lupastro> sasa84:  ne bi rad probal hvala, ne rabim erekcije med umiranjem....
<CrazyLemon> a to je potem "die hard" ? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<lupastro> LOL
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/235234624357.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx :))
<sasa84> haha, die hard :D
<CrazyLemon> nč ni na pašnikih..torej res moram it spat
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<sasa84> to bi lynxlynxlynx vedu glede erekcije :)
<alyosha> de jdej CrazyLemon softič en
<sasa84> pusić
<sasa84> alyosha, zdej gre v mečkator po vero ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 & alyosha internet tough guys
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi delal, bi si ljudje ziher vbrizgaval razredčen strup
<sasa84> ne, ne črna vdova...pardon
<sasa84> mogoče gad?
<sasa84> kolegica je biologinja pa so šli nekam... pa jim je vodič reku
<sasa84> ej, prou vprašat bi jo mogla
<uni4dfx> Zgodovina Avstrije: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/1305885532701.png
<lupastro> ma je črna vdova znifala viagro pred pikom?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, to bi blo za učbenike OŠ :))
<lynxlynxlynx> možno ziher je, ker majo nevrotoksine
<lynxlynxlynx> sam naše kače so švoh
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi ti Å¡e protistrupa ne dajo
<uni4dfx> olimpijada london https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/1300218255086.jpg
<marko-_--> ole ole ole
<lupastro> Blondinka pokliče svojega fanta v službo:
<lupastro> "Dragi, tu mam ene "puzzle", ampak jih nikak ne morem zložit, vsi deli zgledajo enaki."
<lupastro> Fant:"Imaš podlogo - sliko?"
<lupastro> "Ja, na škatli je narisan en rdeči petelin. Ampak vseeno ne gre."
<lupastro> Fant:"Ne vznemirjaj se, boma zvečer skupaj probala."
<lupastro> Zvečer si on ogleda škatlo...sledi dolg pomenljiv molk...
<lupastro> potem pa reče: "Tak, zdaj boma pa te koruzne kosmiče lepo pospravila nazaj v škatlo, potem pa nobene besede več o tem."
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeh
<uni4dfx> haha še zmeri najbolša fora od vseh rage comicov: http://yuchan.org/src/b/1343574662232.jpg    [rahlo NSFW]
<sasa84> lupastro, loool :)))
<lupastro> no, vsaj nekdo da se malo nasmeje
<lupastro> :)
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38605/#p38605
<sasa84> r33d3m33r ma tud težave :P
<uni4dfx> kaj sasa84 ti ne boš nikol mela tolk kul vzdevka kokr on
<sasa84> :(
<marinka> m4r1nk4 :D 5454 :D
<sasa84> marinka, ?
<marinka> leet. :)
<marinka> 5454
<sasa84> men kaže kle na kompu k je weather applet da je sam 19 stopinj...huh, še dobr d ni vroče :P
<sasa84> prej k sm bla zuni, je deloval dost več... sam vidm d ni hujšga, sam 19 stopinj :P
<marinka> si prepričana, da nimaš nastavljeno na rusijo?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pr conkyu pa kaže 30
<sasa84> ma že par dni mi kaže 19
<marinka> zbriši ta app
<sasa84> pa piše oblačno :P
<sasa84> marinka, zakaj? a hočeš rečt da laže? :P
<marinka> neuporabne zadeve navadno izbrišem iz telefona
<marinka> edino, če so to moj lasten produkt, na katerem delam
<sasa84> vlažnost 94%...uf! :D
<marinka> savna :)
<dhbiker> sasa84: conky ftw!
<CrazyLemon> double ftw!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nakaži!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi rabu nič rezat..ker so layerji
<CrazyLemon> samo klik - copy-paste-save
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, double?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> kaj to?
<sasa84> printscreen stisn :P
<CrazyLemon> ftw * ftw = double ftw!!
<CrazyLemon> * =+
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> sm misnla d je to kšn drug bodigatreba :P
<sasa84> sorči CrazyLemon ...al jst sm s kmetov doma
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem..zato pa je bila razlaga taka..preprosta
<CrazyLemon> sem mel že risbo pripravljeno just in case :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, srči si :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<marko__> sigh
<CrazyLemon> Maksimalno 10 znakov.
<CrazyLemon> na *.gov.si strani
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<sasa84> krejzi, a mi greš po sladoleda? :D
<sasa84> čokolado pliz...hvala, grazie :)
<uni4dfx> fak no kako se tle v eclipsu pravilno includa library, karkol nardim neki jamra da ne najde nč
<marko__> ECLIPSE JE ZA HOMOJE
<marko__> uni4dfx, java?
<marko__> :D
<marinka> Mogoče jih pa ni pravilno klical?
<Aseq> Jih je pravilno klical
<Aseq> To mu je rdeče pobarvalo da mu ne najde razredov/metod
<Aseq> bogi fant
<zdobersek> fellas, blame it on Oracle!
<Aseq> ce je Oracle kej oracle, potem že ve kako zadeve stojijo
<zdobersek> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/OunLv_cK7oE/proprietary-nvidia-linux-driver-contains-privilege-escalation-hole
<Pepelka73> Proprietary Nvidia Linux Driver Contains Privilege Escalation Hole - Slashdot
<zdobersek> Linus pokaze se sredinca z druge roke!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as vidu!
<zdobersek> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4915018_460s_v1.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6CbBzHvIVY&feature=related
<Pepelka73> Takeshi&#39;s Castle Episode 1      - YouTube
<zdobersek> tole se je vcasih gledal zjutri pred solo ...
<marinka> Lahko noc.
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kje si! i miss you :D
<CrazyLemon> no you dont..you just need help :>
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/najlepsa-slovenca-jeseni-skupaj-na-krizarjenje-po-grciji.html
<Pepelka73> 24ur.com - Najlepša Slovenca jeseni skupaj na križarjenje po Grčiji
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kakšno presenečenje
<CrazyLemon> boat trip real life
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tocno to, ja :D
<zdobersek> 'Letošnji dopust bo spontan.'
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni no condoms
<CrazyLemon> packa
<uni4dfx> un na levi ma poševne oči
<ziga555> Živjo
<ziga555> A morda kdo ve zakaj se mi samba sesuje ko na strežnik nalagam malo veèje stvari?
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-02
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/
<Pepelka73> Faster Zombies! | Valve
<dhbiker> onice
<dz0ny> zombies are comming, prepare for them :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si se pogovarjal z markom? :)
<dz0ny> sem mislil da se boš prej obregnila ob spelling :) govora je o valve...
<dz0ny> uni4dfx?
<sasa84> dz0ny, sem misnla, da je bil marko tuki... baje se je začel že :P
<sasa84> ooo krejzica ;)
<CrazyLemon> o saško
<CrazyLemon> come?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha> jao jao CrazyLemon povej ti meni zakaj transmission neki ne dela
<alyosha> gor ko kliknem na ikonco
<alyosha> in ko dam show transmissions
<alyosha> se ne zgodi nič
<alyosha> dam open dam karkoli
<alyosha> nič
<alyosha> jebemti nov ubuntu res
<alyosha> nazaj na 10.10 bom Å¡ow:/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si upgrejdal al fresh install naredu?
<alyosha> fock 12.04
<alyosha> i'm going back
<alyosha> fresh
<alyosha> clean
<alyosha> in zdj bom formatiral in dal 10.10 nazaj!
<alyosha> alyosha for president!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> dej..vsaj te ne bom rabu poslušat da ti nič ne dela :>
<alyosha> čenič ne dela mona
<alfi> zanimivo
<alyosha> fucking unity
<alfi> :P
<alyosha> sux
<alyosha> grem jz to zrihtat ker temu ni pomoči
<alfi> do sedaj nimam rect kaj prec 12.04
<alyosha> aufwiedesehn
<alfi> :)
<alfi> ughm, kaj se je kdo kaj igral s ceph @ubuntu?
<Sky[x]> sem hotu na google maps potegnt en dol hrvaske za na morje pa pise da ni mogoce :/
<alfi> propriatery maps are propriatery ?
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> en del*
<Sky[x]> google maps ti v 4.1 omogoca da porabljas tudi brez interneta
<alfi> ah, torej feature ne deluje
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> ne za ta del zemljevida :D
<CrazyLemon> dej navigacijo gor pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> preklet gorenc..a je tok težko dat neki dnarja za neki kar boš uporablu :D
<Sky[x]> kero navigacijo ?
<Sky[x]> aja sje neki sem ze mel gor :)
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/08/kde-4-9-arrives-with-incremental-improvements-kde-devs-prepare-for-qt-5/
<Pepelka73> KDE 4.9 arrives with incremental improvements, KDE devs prepare for Qt 5 | Ars Technica
<zdobersek> lol @ S&S
<lynxlynxlynx> jure je delu screenshote
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1522-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1522-1/
<marko-_-> kaj naj naredim
<marko-_-> vpis na FERI mam 7.8 drug teden nimam pa Å¡e izpisnice iz FRI-ja, pa referat je do 10.8 zaprt
<lynxlynxlynx> blefiraj
<uni4dfx> vpraši FERI
<marko-_-> sem pisal feriju mail
<marko-_-> včeraj + danes klical
<marko-_-> noben se ne javi
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> sami levaki kamor pogledaš
<Sky[x]> marko-_-: to je pac FRI oni so FREE in ne jebejo nobenga oni igrajo svojo igro in njihovo igro se bos mogu iti ce hoces al pa noces :)
<marko-_-> no vseen
<marko-_-> mene zanima če lahko grem na vpis
<marko-_-> na FERI
<marko-_-> brez izpisnice iz frija
<Sky[x]> vrjetn da lohk :)
<Sky[x]> pedvidevam
<Sky[x]> tja bos itak mogu pa povedat kasno je stanje
<Sky[x]> ce se ti noben ne oglasi ..
<marko-_-> sej
<marko-_-> pa mislim da ne bi smel bit problem
<marko-_-> pač bom izpisnico kasneje prinesel, oktobra makar
<marko-_-> ali?
<marko-_-> saj ni to nek big deal
<Sky[x]> nv ce je elektronski opis zna bit problem :)
<marko-_-> http://www.feri.uni-mb.si/povezava.aspx?pid=1447
<Pepelka73> FERI – Fakulteta za elektrotehniko, računalništvo in informatiko, Univerza v Mariboru
<marko-_-> kje je kaka Å¡tevilka od referata
<marko-_-> čudno
<marko-_-> upam da niso Å¡tajerci res retardiranio
<marko-_-> ker do zdaj že sovražim to ferijovo spletno stran
<alyosha> kaj kdo ve kako je z ponavljanjem? ker se je treba upisat in tu neki gledam da ki je upis 12.09
<alyosha> samo jz do takrat nebom Å¡e mel useh ocen
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> se upišeš tudi če nimaš pogojev še
<alyosha> al kako gre to?
<alyosha> na FRI-ju
<lynxlynxlynx> brez pogojev ne gre redni vpis
<lynxlynxlynx> doh
<alyosha> ja samo kako
<alyosha> če je upis še ko so ipisti
<alyosha> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher so to prvi roki, ane
<alyosha> pa je res neka kategorija "zamudniki"
<lynxlynxlynx> 12.9. je najbrž za prvošolčke
<alyosha> to bo pol to verjetno
<alyosha> in za tiste ki majo use narjeno že
<alyosha> ja ja je tu 19.9 Å¡e en upis in 27.9 tej kao zamudniki
<alyosha> pol bo pa Å¡timal ane
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> jebeš faks
<CrazyLemon> loto je treba igrat
<alyosha> usak teden
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> eurojackpot!
<alyosha> pizda povej ti meni ko gledam kaj na youtubu
<alyosha> mi neki zmrzuje use skupaj
<alyosha> nevem zakaj sem dal update:/
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj ti niti 10.10 ne dela?? .d
<CrazyLemon> dej windowse gor pa bo mir!
<uni4dfx> a se je možno kako povezat na Xnest
<uni4dfx> ?
<alyosha> del dela
<alyosha> dosti bolše ko uno jajce
<uni4dfx> na remote
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/wtf.png
<CrazyLemon> wtf?!?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon adblock?
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> of course :D
<alyosha> ahh ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> samo probleme se dela ko hoče neki kao bit hud
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič odoh ja
<CrazyLemon> največ problemov mi dela ssl enforcer :)
<CrazyLemon> hodi ja
<CrazyLemon> pojdi papat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> papal sem že
<alyosha> sicer tko socjalno kosilo kot ze dolgo ne
<alyosha> ampak ql
<alyosha> lačen nisem več:)
<CrazyLemon> recesija..jebiga
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> bolj lenoba:D
<CrazyLemon> sej ql ;)
<alyosha> stari jedu sem pire in hrenovke
<alyosha> praw me je sram
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> upam da so bile hrenovke vsaj pečene
<alyosha> kuhane!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> delišs
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> res si socjalen mona
<alyosha> ti pravim da me je praw malo sram
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo cura je hotla jest pire in se mi ni dalo delat drugega sebi tko da sem Å¡e jz pire
<alyosha> in ni se mi dalo do trgovine(300m) in sem anredu hrenovke ane
<alyosha> ahh ja
<Sky[x]> cura?
<alyosha> nič grem jz
<alyosha> cura = punca
<alyosha> :)
<Sky[x]> heeh
<uni4dfx> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ vncserver :19
<uni4dfx> A VNC server is already running as :19
<uni4dfx> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ vncserver -kill :19
<uni4dfx> Can't find file /home/ubuntu/.vnc/ubuntu:19.pid
<uni4dfx> You'll have to kill the Xvnc4 process manually
<uni4dfx> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep vnc
<uni4dfx> ubuntu   23097  0.0  0.0   4368   808 pts/2    S+   13:29   0:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<uni4dfx> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<uni4dfx> what the fuck
<CrazyLemon> ma ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> saks
<zdobersek> ane.
<alyosha> wooord
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> ajd, pejte pa na mint!
<zdobersek> #linuxmint-si
<zdobersek> gogogo
<uni4dfx> nobenga ni :(
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ne bodi tak homoseksualec
<uni4dfx> :D
<zdobersek> hm?
<uni4dfx> to je bla parodija na "don't be such a fag"
<zdobersek> v katerem pomenu besede 'fag'?
<uni4dfx> 4chanovem pomenu
<uni4dfx> ne znam drgač pojasnt :D
<zdobersek> aha, 4chan, tle si me zgubu.
<uni4dfx> (tm so to besedo že tok znucal da sploh ni več ofenzivna :D)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa yuchan!
<uni4dfx> yuchan wooo!
<zdobersek> hooooooo!
<zdobersek> whatevachan!!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntuforlesbianchan!
<CrazyLemon> ftw!
<marko-_-> sami pederji
<uni4dfx> ubuntuchan
<uni4dfx> hmm, ni slaba ideja
<zdobersek> ja, bomo lahko anonimno prek unityja simfal!
<marko-_-> vsem vam bom par vzgojnih potalal
<zdobersek> "don't be such a unity"
<zdobersek> an*
<CrazyLemon> a unity...A UNITY?!?1?!
<uni4dfx> unity kaj je to?
<uni4dfx> muzej programskih in vmesniških hroščev
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: tko je kokr gnome shell, sam da je en vesoljc uzadi
<uni4dfx> zdobersek vem hecam se ker ga ne maram :)
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: jst tut ne, se pa pocasi spravljam na nek tiling window manager
<zdobersek> xmonad al pa awesome
<CrazyLemon> thats awesome
<uni4dfx> meh tiling wm je drug ekstrem
<zdobersek> jah, gnome2 je pa tud neprimeren, ker je 2012.
<uni4dfx> gnome2 je neprimeren zato k so ga uničl
<uni4dfx> če greš na gnome classic vidš kaj mislm
<zdobersek> kok so ga unicl?
<zdobersek> mislis zapustil, al je se pred shellom sel v tri krasne?
<uni4dfx> tole si preber
<uni4dfx> http://alexcabal.com/dear-gnome-devs-please-stop-trashing-gnome/
<Pepelka73> Dear Gnome devs: Please stop trashing Gnome! at Alex Cabal
<uni4dfx> "feature vandalism"
<uni4dfx> odstranjujejo funkcionalnosti eno za drugo
<uni4dfx> lih dans sm si hotu naštelat bluetooth... kere opcije ti gnome ponudi? ADD, REMOVE, ON/OFF
<uni4dfx> to je vse
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: verzija?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek 12.04
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: lupina? unity, gnome shell, kej tretjega?
<uni4dfx> unity
<zdobersek> meh, ful prirocno mi zdej crasha bluetooth panel v system settings :/
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLdB5BQ7QlQ
<Pepelka73> 2 System settings - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Tutorial 2 Features & customizations      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> tole
<uni4dfx> nobenih nastavitev, sam ON OFF kva jim ni jasn
<uni4dfx> z vsako verzijo je manj možnosti
<uni4dfx> nagnusno, prov lepo je že blo vse v 10.10 pošlihtan in so mogl uničt pa tole sranje narest
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: probej pognat `bluetooth-wizard`
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ja sej to se ti požene by default
<uni4dfx> sam kaj nej s tem? vse kar ti omogoče je da se povežeš z eno napravo
<zdobersek> ti bi pa rad ... ?
<uni4dfx> ja vse nastavitve za bluetooth človek, kje pa so OBEX controls in razni ostali servici?
<uni4dfx> sam to sploh ni bistvo
<uni4dfx> VSE nastavitve so tko uničl
<uni4dfx> tud za printerje
<uni4dfx> in displaye in vse živo
<zdobersek> pa je tole v spektru vsakdanjega uporabnika?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek linux uporabnik ni vsakdanji uporabnik in nikoli ne bo
<uni4dfx> face it
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> imo.
<uni4dfx> sploh pa kaj ma to veze?
<uni4dfx> čist komot bi pustil tko pa dal en knofek "ADVANCED SETTINGS" zravn ane?
<uni4dfx> ampak oni prov ne pustijo da bi mel kake napredne nastavitve
<zdobersek> ja, seveda bi lahko, ampak ne vem ti povedat, zakaj niso.
<uni4dfx> ker so retardi
<uni4dfx> tko k so pred leti nautilusa dal na default da je vsak folder odpru v novem oknu
<uni4dfx> in na velko trdil da je to bolš
<zdobersek> po drugi strani, ce noben linuxas ni vsakdanji uporabnik, ti lahko hitr kdo vrze v obraz, da se sprav pred terminal gulit to stvar.
<uni4dfx> na srečo tega nismo občutil ker so vse distribucije izklople to "funkcijo"
<zdobersek> majo pa GNOME designerji vsake tolk cajta kaksne cvetke
<uni4dfx> pa "dejmo stran fuknt gdm pa narest novga k bo čist isti sam brez vseh kul funkcionalnosti"
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: kdo deva stran gdm?
<zdobersek> mislis lightdm?
<zdobersek> GNOME je imo naredu dost vlko napako, ko so potiskal stran Ubuntu in Canonical
<zdobersek> zdejle je bil en blog post na tole temo ...
<zdobersek> GNOME Shell je pac neka ideja iz Red Hata, zdizajnana mimo publike, 'ob priliki na ircu'
<zdobersek> ampak Unity je sel skoz podoben proces, ima pa vsaj za sabo Canonical, ki se dejansko trudi, da je vzpostavljen QA in pa user testing
<zdobersek> sta pa obe lupini recimo 'napredni' ravno tolk, kokr je napreden tale Windows Metro
<zdobersek> in vprasanje, kaj bo ljudstvo reklo glede tega (Metroja)
<zdobersek> sam recimo krivim Steva Jobsa, model je ustvaru in zapustil znamko, ki dejansko je in se kr dela dizajnerske presezke, ostali pa zdej lovijo
<uni4dfx> osx-a pa tud vidt ne morm
<uni4dfx> kolk je to eno leseno sranje
<zdobersek> ok, pac, mas tud ze zdejle Windows Metro hardcore fane, ampak raja je pac pokazala, da ma apple nek okus
<zdobersek> s/okus/vizijo
<zdobersek> grem zdej po opravkih, lahk kdaj kasnej naprej diskutiramo
<zdobersek> sploh CrazyLemon bi lahk kej povedu, k si je nabavu tablico. [/sala]
 * zdobersek is off
<uni4dfx> raja je pokazala sam to da so neumni ker kupujejo neki zato ker jim je nekdo reku da je kul
<uni4dfx> bi blo pa čist vseen če bi mel en http://cdn.dealsdirect.net/m/products/172/4172/1/product1_4172.jpg
<uni4dfx> nč manj produktivni nebi bli
<sasa84> juhuuu
<uni4dfx> pivooo
<sasa84> ma kakšno pivo...radenska!
<uni4dfx> ok recva pol vsaj srebrna penina
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ok :P
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Srečanje ob izidu KDE Software Compilation 4.9  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38606/#p38606
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] network consultants: Re: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38607/#p38607
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Srečanje ob izidu KDE Software Compilation 4.9  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38606/#p38606
<alyosha> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170888990951
<alyosha> niice
<alyosha> :)
<Pepelka73> Mercedes-Benz : SL-Class Black Leather in Mercedes-Benz | eBay Motors
<alyosha> Å¡koda ker je malo overbudget
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj si kupu SL-a alyosha
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<uni4dfx> lol v manj k 1 mescu morm diplomsko napisat :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, sj se da :)
<sasa84> kolk maš min...70 strani?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ene 50 i think
<sasa84> kr začni ;)
<uni4dfx> ma itak da se da sej sm zmeri seminarske zadn večer delu :D
<uni4dfx> v enmu večeru sm zmeri napisu po 10 strani dolgo seminarsko
<uni4dfx> bom pa že v enmu mescu 50 :D
<sasa84> jst sm kr dolg pisala...sam sm mela Å¡e ene analize pa ves Å¡morn
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kaj pa si mela temo
<sasa84> ampak...se mi zdi, d se da v enem mescu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ni računalniška :)
<uni4dfx> ah
<sasa84> <-- teologinja
<uni4dfx> tle pr men ni nebnih analiz, sam rezultat i guess
<sasa84> jst sm pa mela ene analize kok se je kej prevajal v različnih jezikiv...pa ti mal cajta kr vzame
<sasa84> *čik*
<uni4dfx> i see
<sasa84> zdj grem pa lohk spat :P
<uni4dfx> lepo spaj
<Sky[x]> ne no :P
<sasa84> nočko uni4dfx
<sasa84> tišina Sky[x] ;)
<sasa84> Sky[x], al ti me nč en rabš...je vseen če grem spat :P
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-03
<marinka> dobro jutro. je kdo tu?
<ziga555> Seveda :)
<marinka> na računalnik sem preko wine namestila adobe acrobat 7.0 pro. žal nisem takoj vpisala koc, ki jih zahteva, sedaj mi pa mori, naj se vpišem kod administrator in potem aktiviram.
<marinka> sedaj vprašanje, kako naj to naredim, ko pa ni ravno izbire kot na win?
<marinka> tudi, ko želim odstraniti in na novo namestiti programsko opremo, mi naredi enako
<marinka> hehe. sem vedela, da ob t ej uri ne bom prisla do resitve :)
<ziga555> mnja
<ziga555> kaj èe se prijaviš kot root?
<marinka> ne znam se
<uni4dfx> zakaj pa nucaš acrobat 7.0 pro
<ziga555> ctrl + alt + t
<ziga555> èe se ne motrim
<marinka> da bi lahko tudi doma delala, za kar bi sicer morala hoditi med vikendi v sluzbo
<ziga555> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/login-as-root-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Pepelka73> Login as Root in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) | Liberian Geek
<ziga555> Evo
<uni4dfx> how about this
<uni4dfx> http://www.qoppa.com/pdfstudio/index.html
<Pepelka73> PDF Editing Software for Windows, Mac OSX and Linux - PDF Studio - Annotate and Edit PDFs
<marinka> nimam precise pangolin :)
<uni4dfx> marinka pa da nebi slučajno kot root wine laufala, to je izjemno neumna ideja
<ziga555> marinka, niè zato
<marinka> ja, potem pa ne morem nicesar uredit. skoda.
<uni4dfx> marinka probi PDF Studio
<marinka> saj imam na racunalniku zee pdf readerje. ampak delodajalec zahteva, da je to, sicer noce, da delam karkoli doma.
<uni4dfx> marinka ma to ni reader, je editor
<ziga555> Ma sicer malo neumen delodajalec, ampak ok.
<marinka> ja, ampak predvsem ponavadi rabim prikazovalnike, da potem vidim koncno obliko izdelka
<marinka> ker sem si zaradi tega morala dati na racunalnik MS office, katerega niti pod razno drugace ne bi imela
<uni4dfx> marinka ja zato maš pa adobe acrobat reader za linux
<uni4dfx> native verzijo
<ziga555> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader
<Pepelka73> installation - How do I install Adobe Acrobat Reader? - Ask Ubuntu
<marinka> ziga555, isntaliran je ze, ampak brez aktivacije ne deluje
<uni4dfx> kva kakšne aktivacije
<ziga555> Pro verzijo ima
<marinka> v samem zacetku
<ziga555> Potem pa zaženi vse kot root
<marinka> sedaj mi pa za vse javlja, da nisem administrator, da ne morem spreminjat niti brisat
<uni4dfx> adobe reader pro sploh ne obstaja
<marinka> adobe acrobat 7 pro
<uni4dfx> aja ti si v winsih
<uni4dfx> oh
<uni4dfx> potem pa lahkonoč :)
<marinka> nisem na win
<marinka> ravno to je problem
<marinka> ker drugace bi znala
<marinka> na win das samo desni klik in zazeni kot administrator
<marinka> tukaj pa to ne obstaja
<uni4dfx> ffs, zakaj ne probaš PDF Studio
<ziga555> obstaja pa root in sudo
<ziga555> ne sme
<ziga555> (baje)
<marinka> ker karkoli drugega bom imela, ne bo dovolil, da doma delam
<uni4dfx> bullshit, kako bo delodajalc vedu kaj uporablaš
<marinka> nazadnje mu koncni izdelek ni ibil vsec, ceprav je na mojem racunalniku izgledal odlicno
<uni4dfx> zato pa pogledaš v adobe readerju
<marinka> na windowsih je bilo pa vse spremenjeno
<uni4dfx> official verziji
<marinka> sem v programskem srediscu, kliknila na adobe reader 9, in sploh ne ponudi instala
<uni4dfx> kliknš More
<uni4dfx> pa pol tm enable source
<marinka> use source?
<uni4dfx> to ja
<uni4dfx> multiverse če se ne motim
<ziga555> LN
<marinka> in sedaj posodablja predpomnilnik in se nikamor ne premakne :)
<marinka> lahko noc, ziga555
<marinka> hvala
<ziga555> Upam da zrihtaš
<marinka> hvala
<ziga555> Mene moj ubuntu server in wordpress tako zezata da sem kar obupal
<ziga555> Se vidimo jutri (danes)
<marinka> meni je pa po preverjanju predpomnilnika nazaj skocilo na uporabi vir in se nic ne premakne
<marinka> imam ze migreno od tega sranja
<marinka> si bom drugje iskala sluzbo in moj pogoj bo, da morajo vse stranke imeti linux
<marinka> :)
<marinka> uni4dfx, kaj pocnes pokonci ob tej uri? nimas sluzbe/obveznosti zjutraj?
<marinka> premaknilo se je.
<marinka> bom potem popoldan preizkusila to pa da vidimo izdelek.
<marinka> uni4dfx, hvala ti
<marinka> grem v posteljo, ker je migrena ze prehuda. lepo se imejte. lp
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38608/#p38608
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] sebastjanp: Re: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38609/#p38609
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: težave  z namestitvijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38610/#p38610
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38611/#p38611
<uni4dfx> CrazyOoooo
<CrazyLemon> UniOooooo(n)
<uni4dfx> good choice
<CrazyLemon> kdo probal tanov radler?
<CrazyLemon> citrus smth
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a je možno da rtvslo.si laufa wordpress????
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> don't think so
<CrazyLemon> ker sem vidu v enem članku TN3 gallery plugin
<uni4dfx> TN3 dela tud z jqueryjem
<CrazyLemon> Bangladesh	26	00:07:11
<CrazyLemon> pof... spammerji iz bangladesha
<CrazyLemon> še največ časa srfajo po ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> banej celo indijo
<uni4dfx> oziroma bangladesh
<uni4dfx> celo tisto regijo
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38612/#p38612
<CrazyLemon> pof... lamerji.. spremenijo celotno stran..način logiranja
<CrazyLemon> in se ti pol prijavi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon blokiraj blok ki ti dela težave + daš še AVH First Defense Against Spam && antispam bee (dnevno blokiram 300 objav 2k strani s tem)
<dz0ny> aja pa login-logger en k* je enkrat kar bruteforce prijavo se Å¡el o.O
<uni4dfx> dz0ny fail2ban ftw :D
<dz0ny> ja to je za apache ne pa wp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny z wp nimam težav..ker se noben ne more reg. gor
<CrazyLemon> punbb je tist "problematičen"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon, kaj pa prijavit
<dz0ny> boti so anrejeni da na domeni iščejo wp-login.php in pošiljaju post zahtevke
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ne vem..ker nimam dostopa do logov..in po pravici povedano..i do not care ..še to da bannam spammerje na forumu je več kot dovolj v primerjavi s tem kaj počnejo drugi :=
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny> btw ve kdo za seznam slovenski ip blokov
<uni4dfx> dz0ny http://ipinfodb.com/ip_country_block.php
<Pepelka73> IP address country block generator
<miha> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18819338
<Pepelka73> BBC News - Who 'likes' my Virtual Bagels?
<miha> lajkat obvezno!
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38613/#p38613
<miha> naslov je dobr http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/slovenci-srbu-odvzeli-avto
<Pepelka73> Slovenci Srbu odvzeli avto | Slovenskenovice.si
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk mate vroče
<uni4dfx> doli na obali
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 32ih
<uni4dfx> isto k tle, heh
<uni4dfx> sam da doli so vse dekline v kopalkah :D
<uni4dfx> kdaj bo kak summer ubuntu party na plaži?
<CrazyLemon> organiziraj pa bo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ok!
<uni4dfx> topic bo: Ubuntu Teen Party
<uni4dfx> dress code: čim manj
<uni4dfx> nimaš denarja? ni problema, pripelji sestro!
<CrazyLemon> sam po moje bo na koncu Ubuntu Sausage party :D
<uni4dfx> tko k radio salomon pravi
<uni4dfx> "unc unc unc, hočmo čim več punc,... in čim manj cunc"
<CrazyLemon> grem js mal na zrak
<CrazyLemon> lp
<uni4dfx> na plažo gledat mlade dame ane :D
<uni4dfx> kruzat mal okol ;D
<zdobersek1> avstrijke pecat
 * uni4dfx si predstavlja debelo Helgo z kitkami
<modelcek> ubuntu party http://geekadelphia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/geek_party.jpg
<CrazyLemon> modelcek to je fbsd party :)
<CrazyLemon> povem zapisovalniku cdjev uporabi 16x hitrost..on na koncu uporabi 40x
<Aseq> CrazyLemon: speed limits are for pussies
<CrazyLemon> Aseq said a man without a speed ticket :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Brasero ane
<uni4dfx> Brasero ga sere
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ni brasero
<CrazyLemon> ampak tisti k pride z gnomeom
<uni4dfx> js sm tega zravn dubu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx brasero pride z ubuntujem :)
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> no sej pol so pa vsi glih
<dhbiker> k3b ftw
<CrazyLemon> k3b bi bil ftw če ne bi povleku za sabo še pol kdeja :)
<dhbiker> true..
<uni4dfx> yup k3b je nice, sam ne morm met pol kdeja tle gor
<uni4dfx> trnfest eh? kje je sploh to
<uni4dfx> za ljubavi daal bi sve, na na na na
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW9kQpgn5-k
<Pepelka73> Mladen Grdović - Za Ljubav ja dao bih sve      - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-04
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t529295
<CrazyLemon> hah..spam na slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> pa vendarle ubuntu.si ni edini :p
<CrazyLemon> Že pred tem so strokovnjaki ugotovili, da okolje vpliva tudi na ženske prsi, bolj je onesnaženo, bolj rastejo, vzrok pa je prisotnost bisfenola A in estrogena v zraku.
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi je zdelo!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<dhbiker> lol CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a boš reku da ni tko?? :D
<CrazyLemon> prej 13 letnice niso mele takih jošk kot jih imajo danes :)
<dhbiker> tr00
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ne da gledam joške 13 letnic
<CrazyLemon> to alyosha počne :>
<dhbiker> haah
<dhbiker> pa te 13 letnice se bolj važijo po možnosti
<dhbiker> kot kake 18-20
<dhbiker> XD
<dhbiker> to sem tudi že videl
<CrazyLemon> jp....to je posledica " estrogena v zraku." :D
<dhbiker> hhh
<Sky[x]> lp kdo kle _
<dhbiker> mornin Sky[x] :P
<Sky[x]> uf zgodni :)
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> jaz sem že od 4ih zjutraj auf
<dhbiker> ni Å¡lo spat >.<
<Sky[x]> za android rabim app k mi zaklene sms s kodo :)
<Sky[x]> da ne morjo vsi brat hhe
<dhbiker> huh
<dhbiker> napačnega sprašuješ
<dhbiker> debian na telefonu :)
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38614/#p38614
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] obstaja ena aplikacija k ti zaklene aplikacije :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma določiš ti katere naj ti "zaklene"
<Sky[x]> ja sej sem dobu pol
<Sky[x]> smart app protector free sem nalozu pol
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38615/#p38615
<CrazyLemon> NEPOSREDNO KLICANJE TELEFONSKIH Å TEVILK
<CrazyLemon> Aplikaciji dovoljuje, da brez vašega posredovanja kliče telefonske številke. Zaradi zlonamernih aplikacij so lahko na telefonskem računu nepričakovani klici.
<CrazyLemon> to mi ni ravno všeč :)
<Sky[x]> a za ta app ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> to je pomoje zato e pozabs geslo
<Sky[x]> da nekak odklenes
<Sky[x]> sam bom raj zbrisov zdj ko sem to vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..če pozabiš geslo gre aplikacija klicat XY telefonsko številko? :D
<Sky[x]> ne ne
<Sky[x]> predvidevam da zard tega rabi dovoljenej za klic
<Sky[x]> k ma ful enih opcij
<CrazyLemon> seveda ima..call cayman islands for lots of money..check :>
<uni4dfx> Today is a beautiful day!
<uni4dfx> kter je najbolši mail server?
<CrazyLemon> najbolši je tisti k ne pošilja spama!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> torej nben
<CrazyLemon> "Tudi če je njihov obraz za sedmico, je telo za dvajsetico,"
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/olimpijska-vas-raj-za-grehe-in-mesene-uzitke/288289
<Pepelka73> Olimpijska vas - raj za grehe in mesene užitke :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tolk ljudi na kupu... ja ni čudn :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 predvsem tist del mi je smešn <CrazyLemon> "Tudi če je njihov obraz za sedmico, je telo za dvajsetico,"  :D
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> V ameriki je zdej že ilegalno prodajat limonado pred hišo če nimaš ustreznega dovoljenja
<uni4dfx> Dejansko so že otrokom policaji preprečl k so prodajal limonado
<uni4dfx> Za pridobit dovoljenje traja pa kak mesec pa cca $1000
<uni4dfx> Land of the free indeed.
<lynxlynxlynx> skavti pa Å¡e vedno na polno slu
<lynxlynxlynx> žijo
<uni4dfx> tud njih so že
<uni4dfx> isto rabjo dovoljenje
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sam majo krovno urejeno
 * sasa84 ni skavtinja, ne prodaja limonade in ne živi v the US of A
<uni4dfx> http://images.memewow.com/memes/6/566/redneck-randal-so-i-stood-up-and-told-that-teachin-lady.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ljošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38616/#p38616
<CrazyLemon>  oh ja!
<sasa84> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> wacap sasa84 !
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38617/#p38617
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma bo...berm knjigico
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fifthy shades of grey? :>
<CrazyLemon> ma čilam..pa rihtam navigacijo na telefonu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, haha, noup ;)
<sasa84> naslov knjige je Koliva dragi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skoda :/
<sasa84> koliba
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm..kaj se pa dogaja v kolibi
<CrazyLemon> to mene zanima :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, preber :P
<sasa84> nč, grem nazaj za bukvico ;)
<sasa84> pridn bit CrazyLemon !
 * sasa84 strogo pogleda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 uživaj v kolibi .p
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38618/#p38618
<uni4dfx> A bi vedu kdo mogoče kako bi se v Firefoxu naštimal globalne cookije?
<uni4dfx> groza na #firefox sprašujejo kako flash inštalerat... i'm out of there
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-05
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38619/#p38619
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38620/#p38620
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38621/#p38621
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi excludeal shareanje določenih fajlov/map pri sambi ?
<CrazyLemon> torej sedaj shaream /mnt/stuff      ne želim pa shareat /mnt/stuff/projekti
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima se zadeva imenuje vetofiles
<CrazyLemon> veto files*
<CrazyLemon> working like a charm
<uni4dfx> a se komu prbližn sanja kako bi na eni mašini mel več statik in vsazga uporabnika s svojo?
<CrazyLemon> not really
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pismo sej js vem kako, sam k ne dela :D
<uni4dfx> ziher je spet en kurčev bug k ga samo jst dobim
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zihr!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> A T-2 statike binda na mac? Ne Å¡tekam zakaj mi dela na enmu kompu na drugmu pa ne
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/svet/v-franciji-kolona-vozil-dolga-vec-kot-750.html
<Pepelka73> 24ur.com - V Franciji kolona vozil dolga več kot 750 kilometrov
<CrazyLemon> toliko kot je v sloveniji AC :p
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> kriza
<uni4dfx> kako se piše poročilo o praksi?
<uni4dfx> v prvi osebi ednine?
<uni4dfx> the fuck en folk piše poročila po 25 strani dolga
<uni4dfx> why? :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi tokl pisu če navš mel nč od tega
<uni4dfx> minimum pa je
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLGiwXnijOE
<Pepelka73> victor valdes is trying to speak english with ibrahim afellay! + translation      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38622/#p38622
<uni4dfx> nvidia itak sux, linus je mel čist prov
<CrazyLemon> ati ftw
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo kozmus
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..glave dol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> ati ftw ?
<dhbiker> pa majo najbolj crap driver za linux
<dhbiker> pa Å¡e izhaja samo ko pride major verzija ubuntuja
<uni4dfx> dhbiker to že zdavni ni več res
<uni4dfx> ati ma velik bolš driverje od nvidie danes
<uni4dfx> nvidia je ratala crap
<dhbiker> uni4dfx: ok postavi mi gentoo al pa arch brez da bi dal v kernel line nomodeset
<CrazyLemon> js ubuntu uporabljam od 2007
<uni4dfx> če uporablaš gentoo ti je to kaplja v morje cajta k si ga mogu zagont da je sploh začel karkol delat
<CrazyLemon> in razn na začetku nisem imel večjih težav :)
<dhbiker> trenutno sem na archu... samo imam tudi gentoo install
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: 5 let že ? lepo lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> pa govorim tako za opensource kot proprietary :)
<dhbiker> jaz sem mel probleme
<dhbiker> z ATI
<dhbiker> zato sem Å¡el dol
<uni4dfx> js sm mel oboje ATI in nVidio in na nvidii je blo mnogo več problemov
<uni4dfx> plus ATIjeve se je dal v večini popravt pr nvidii si pa stuck with it
<dhbiker> no nebom se prepiral... vsaki ma svoje dobre pa slabe izkušnje... da nebomo zaj smetili kanala z tem
<CrazyLemon> nehi no..flamewars ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> smetili kanala? k glih teče tolk pomembnih diskusij trenutno da smo vnapoto ane
<uni4dfx> :D
<dhbiker> hh
<dhbiker> ja nevem kaka pravila mate
<dhbiker> na tem kanalui
<dhbiker> -i
<CrazyLemon> ko jih boš kršil boš bil obveščen s strani simpatičnega OPa
<CrazyLemon> <-- :)
<dhbiker> lol xD
<dhbiker> simpatičnega ? prove it
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> a nisem pravkar..še vedno si tu..in lahk braniš nvidio :))
<dhbiker> ne branim je
<dhbiker> samo pravim da mam manj problemov
<dhbiker> koz z ati
<dhbiker> kot*
<uni4dfx> kdaj si mel nazadnje ati kartico
<CrazyLemon> kozmus zafrknu današnji večer :D
<dhbiker> cajti HD4xxx
<uni4dfx> js sm tud eno obdobje preklel ATI tle na kanalu kr vpraši CrazyLemon-a
<dhbiker> xD
<uni4dfx> HD4xxx je blo že mal bolš ja ampak to je še tista zadnja k je mela večje težave
<uni4dfx> in to sm tud js mel
<CrazyLemon> ni potrebe po tem.. uni4dfx itak kleje čez vse :D
<dhbiker> hahahah
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolne*
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx koline*
<uni4dfx> Tanajbul riba je presc!
<dhbiker> oh ja
<dhbiker> očitno si bo rablo sposodit HD7xxx serijo
<dhbiker> pa probat
<uni4dfx> probi, pa ne kakih opensource driverjev dajat
<uni4dfx> ker to je še zmer čist u k...
<dhbiker> to itak da ne
<uni4dfx> vsaj če maš namen kej več k youtube videe gledat
<CrazyLemon> js na hd3200 uporabljam opensource
<dhbiker> youtube fuj
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dela vse fino fajn
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: zalaufaj flash v fullscreen
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker vse dela :)
<dhbiker> dammit xD
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zalaufi Spring engine
<uni4dfx> :D
<dhbiker> auč
<CrazyLemon> ma zalaufal bom 'L' in nato Å¡e 'N'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> pa ne že zdej no :D
<uni4dfx> kdaj ti vstaneš?
<CrazyLemon> zgodaj.. facebook nikoli ne spi!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> Facebook?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon you face book and study!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx soon..very soon
<CrazyLemon> kaj si ti neki danes pisal
<CrazyLemon> dnevnik?
<CrazyLemon> princeskin dnevnik ? :>
<uni4dfx> lal
<uni4dfx> poročilo za prakso
<uni4dfx> morm 10 strani napisat
<uni4dfx> sm že na .... 1.5
<uni4dfx> razn če uvod ne šteje, pol sm na 0.5
<CrazyLemon> 10 strani? wth ..zakaj tok :D
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker>  http://iwidk.com/2012/08/05/elderly-couple-ages-76-and-64-caught-giving-each-other-oral-sex-in-public-park/
<dhbiker> o_O
<Pepelka73> Elderly Couple, Ages 76 And 64, Caught Giving Each Other ORAL SEX In Public Park
<CrazyLemon> ugh
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<dhbiker> agree
<lynxlynxlynx> hangout, kolk ljudi je lahko noter?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..nekaj sto ?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, a niste imel že tle težav?
<lynxlynxlynx> za sestank
<CrazyLemon> težav? samo tisti ki imajo prastare siolove modeme :D
<CrazyLemon> Your broadcast will be viewable by the public once you click Start broadcast from within the hangout.
<CrazyLemon> Currently, you can't see how many people are watching your broadcast. However, you can see how many people are watching your YouTube channel by checking your YouTube account.
<CrazyLemon> to je broadcast
<CrazyLemon> ampak hangouti zgleda imajo omejitev
<CrazyLemon> kar mi je mal čudno
<CrazyLemon> nič..LN
<dhbiker> nn
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, hvala
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38623/#p38623
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-29
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40531/#p40531
<dz0ny> < jutro
<dz0ny> brr je mraz
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40532/#p40532
<napsy> Sky[x]: jou
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> ze na sihtu? :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<napsy> js tut .. sam tale jutra v ponedelkih, je bol pocasen start :)
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<pitko> cjo včeri bo skor doktorat naredu iz apacheja -.-
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> nginx.
<dz0ny> nginx ftw
<zdobersek> Dr. of Apache > nginx
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/v-siski-zagorelo-v-stanovanju-ena-oseba-umrla/314148
<Seniorita> V Šiški zagorelo v stanovanju, en človek umrl :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na Gospodinjski ulici v Ljubljani je ob približno pol petih zjutraj zagorelo v stanovanju v drugem nadstropju stanovanjskega bloka, pri čemer je en človek umrl, sedem ljudi pa so odpeljali v ...«
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29.1°C @29.07.2013 9:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 29.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:41:35, Sončni zahod: 20:35:10
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 26.5°C @29.07.2013 8:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 28.89°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:42:36, Sončni zahod: 20:33:54
<pitko> colorimeter?
<pitko> kva je to :D
<pitko> prevajam neki
<pitko> vem da je neki zvezi z barvam
<dz0ny> wiki pravi da je to merilec neznanih količin
<pitko> :D
<pitko> a hvala :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa to prevajaš
<dz0ny> mogoče se nanaša na čuisto nekaj drugega
<pitko> mislm da je logino ja
<zdobersek> in #ubuntu-si, nothing is logical
<dz0ny> huh Greek to leave Eurozone after it received only 4b€
<zdobersek> ONLY
<zdobersek> those tight-ass Germans are jeopardizing the continent.
<dz0ny> :P no sej vre povsod
<dz0ny> ww.nytimes.com/2013/07/28/science/a-race-to-save-the-orange-by-altering-its-dna.html?hpw&smid=tw-share&_r=0
<zdobersek> 'The EU pumped €4b into the project, hoping the outcome would make it possible to remove the dependency on non-European orange import.'
<napsy> zdobersek: source?
<zdobersek> :>
<andrejz> pitko to je kar kolorimeter
<andrejz> na vem če obstaja kakšen lepši prevod
<andrejz> v bistvu je to orodje za barvno kalibracijo monitorja ali tiskalnka
<dz0ny> barvni kalibrator
<dz0ny> A Canadian apple grower, Okanagan Specialty Fruits, modified Granny Smith and Golden Delicious apples by inserting an extra copy of the genes that control browning, effectively switching them off. The idea is to reduce waste and increase sales by allowing apples to be sold already sliced. The company is awaiting permission from the Agriculture Department to grow them for commercial production.
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/100275307499530023476/posts/BDVgeKMWaf4
<Seniorita> Steve Kondik – Google + - The Death of RootAndroid 4.3 introduces some new and much…
<Seniorita> »The Death of RootAndroid 4.3 introduces some new and much needed security features which not only restrict setuid binaries on the system partition (su),…«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40533/#p40533
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40534/#p40534
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40535/#p40535
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40536/#p40536
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40537/#p40537
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<miha> o napsy
<napsy> ka dogaja?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40538/#p40538
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40539/#p40539
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40540/#p40540
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40541/#p40541
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40542/#p40542
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/28/4565558/eve-online-biggest-space-battle-in-history
<Seniorita> Largest space battle in history claims 2,900 ships, untold virtual lives | The Verge
<Seniorita> »In less than an hour, a battle of interstellar proportions will break out in the MMORPG Eve Online, a spacefaring simulation with its own politics, economies, and wars — all controlled...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40543/#p40543
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40544/#p40544
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously? virtual battles?
<idioterna> let's battle for real!
<idioterna> you first.
<zdobersek> POWPOWPOW
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je l4d2 druzga? al pa hl2? al pa tf2? al pa dota2?
<idioterna> zdobersek: didakticni program za otroke
<idioterna> obviously.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Use & Configure Your Xbox 360 Controller on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vuFfy46EqfI/dealing-with-xbox-controllers-in-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek igrice o katerih se ne piše v novicah kljub temu da potekajo epic bitke!!11
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40545/#p40545
<CrazyLemon> Najhitrejše naraščanje temperature so izmerili 22. januarja 1943 v Južni Dakoti, ko se je termometer v le dveh minutah povzpel za 27 stopinj Celzija.
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga?
<zdobersek> 'Johnny, trust me! They won't know, I sweat! Put it over the flame!'
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1910-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1910-1/
<zdobersek> Seniorita: STFU/GTFO
<zdobersek> noisy
<zdobersek> breza: remove Seniorita at once!
<breza> Yes, sir. *removes cult*.
<zdobersek> cak
<zdobersek> dz0ny: chromecast ubistvu streama video z telefona/laptopa?
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jul/28/edward-snowden-death-of-internet
<Seniorita> Edward Snowden's not the story. The fate of the internet is | Technology | The Observer
<Seniorita> »The press has lost the plot over the Snowden revelations. The fact is that the net is finished as a global network, and that US firms' cloud services cannot be trusted, writes John Naughton«
<dz0ny> tud ja
<dz0ny> webrtc je
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> toca bo pomoje
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je bil dež dobrih 30s
<andrejz> v Lj lije ful
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastards :)
<andrejz> CL: v sredo bom v Kopru
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lepo
<yang> a ze lije v lj
<yang> na kermu koncu
<andrejz> yang: ja
<andrejz> vič
<yang> ja evo tudi tu je zacelo bs3
<andrejz> kaj pa je bs3?
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<CrazyLemon> nevihta!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja
<zdobersek> glavno, da je ARSO neuporaben
<dz0ny> sem ze rekel da je ta novi android studio wtf
<zdobersek> na cem je ze to bazira?
<dz0ny> intelij ide
<dz0ny> oziroma ne znam nastavit določene mape da je kot reource
<dz0ny> resource*
<dz0ny> popizditis
<dz0ny> k mora bit vse clickety klik
<dz0ny> http://www.skylinewebcams.com/sl/webcam/slovenija/primorska/piran/punta-presernovo-nabrezje.html
<Seniorita> Webcam Piran - Nabrežje
<Seniorita> »Pogled iz hotela Piran proti Punti«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mal piha tam dol pri vas ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni hudo
<dz0ny> :P
<slax0r> o kul
<slax0r> ostarija + leg wash
<CrazyLemon> 24°
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> nisem vedel,d a se veter meri v stopinjah :D
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj ne veš andrejz ..marsikaj! :)
<andrejz> CL: marsičesa in ne marsikaj :D
<LorD_DDooM> "ni hudga" http://www.skylinewebcams.com/sl/webcam/slovenija/primorska/piran/punta-presernovo-nabrezje.html
<Seniorita> Webcam Piran - Nabrežje
<Seniorita> »Pogled iz hotela Piran proti Punti«
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dobr sm dodgal drevesa k so letela po cesti
<idioterna> skoda k nism meu kamerce
<slax0r> a to je od zdaj slika?
<CrazyLemon> sej piše ura :)
<CrazyLemon> dodaj +2
<slax0r> right...sm cist pozabu :)
<zdobersek> kle veter piha, kr fajn
<slax0r> zakaj pa je ostalo na arso down?
<slax0r> usi tok gledate? :P
<pitko> CrazyLemon ne da bi se hvalu :D
<pitko> mam več karme od tebe
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> PIRAN, Odtrgalo tendo v gostilni na Cankarjevem nabrežju v Piranu.
<dz0ny> kaj je tenda?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm..tista "strehica" ki jo zložiš
<CrazyLemon> pitko lepo! ampak to te lahk že jutri prehitim :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Additional Ubuntu Edge Campaign Perks On The Way?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/88mVnUkQBhU/additional-ubuntu-edge-perk-coming-this-week
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Skamlic: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40546/#p40546
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<zdobersek> boo
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin
<zdobersek> zarad tega nisem vozu avta v grazno hiso
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/DKMhjBO cc CrazyLemon
<Seniorita> Eye contact - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: eye contact sustained
<zdobersek> though FYI my peripheral vision is excellen-t.
<idioterna> a si dal prste na rokah skp
<dz0ny> http://developerexcuses.com/
<Seniorita> Excuses For Lazy Coders
<Seniorita> »Excuses For Lazy Coders«
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 skoči na zdobersek 
<zdobersek> wii sasa84
 * zdobersek se umakne, sasa84 pade v veliko skodelico kave
<sasa84> bombicaaaaaa :D
 * sasa84 plava mrtvaka v veliki Å¡alci kofeta in Å¡prica zdobersek 
<zdobersek> :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: dej dol rokavcke!
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BQWJoJbCUAESgig.png:large
<zdobersek> ne se
<zdobersek> uh, ze po prvem odstavku sem obtozen
<zdobersek> FML
<zdobersek> zajebal sem svojo derzavo
<zdobersek> pahor is disappoint.
<dz0ny> 150 -250 mesečnih plač :P
<zdobersek> 550*
<dz0ny> pahor is watching you
<sasa84> zdobersek, mam Å¡lauf :P
<zdobersek> BUT WAIT!
<zdobersek> tule lahko placam!
<zdobersek> polovicka pa take fore.
<zdobersek> ampak ja, windows 7
<zdobersek> lahko bi za ubuntu.si reklamo uporabil
<zdobersek> 'vi', ne 'mi'
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je da je zgoraj desno borut pahor..simbol NPU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny awesome pic :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1911-1: Little CMS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1911-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> "prehranjevanja"
<lynxlynxlynx> kera slovenščina
<kubanc> A mi znka kdo odgovort če sm jaz prav razumel zakon o piškotkih. Slednji zahteva da imamo razlago o tem katere piškotke uporabljamo na spletni strani. Da ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> Da.
<CrazyLemon> kateri piškotki so na strani ter za kaj se uporabljajo
<lynxlynxlynx_> ampak to ni dovolj
<kubanc> ja potrebno je še opozorilo, oziroma mora imeti uporabnik na voljo ali piškotke zavrne ali sprejme
<CrazyLemon> preden se ti naložijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> seveda :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYI, got 4.3
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi
<CrazyLemon> i dont care!
<zdobersek> ooh but you do.
<CrazyLemon> yes i do so stfu!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> so nice ..
<zdobersek> so smoooooth ...
<CrazyLemon> so not rootable!
<zdobersek> so safe.
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21465_423289007789361_772707476_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Kubuntu 12.10 na Oracle VM ne dela več!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40547/#p40547
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haarp so zaprli
<dz0ny> poslediče že čutmo P
<idioterna> a v kolenu cuts
<dz0ny> idioterna: lol
<dz0ny> ne eno kuglo mam ki lebdi kadar harpajo
<idioterna> pa je zdej prvic v tvojem zivljenju padla na tla? :)
<dz0ny> ne zacela se je vrtet
<dz0ny> btw http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program#Shutdown
<Seniorita> High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40548/#p40548
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] One Week In And Ubuntu Edge Has Already Made History  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/f3tU1Zo8B40/one-week-in-ubuntu-edge-campaign-update
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1919-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1919-1/
<Lurker69> 	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyqkaJ83RI&sns=tw
<Seniorita> Julian Assange: Manning is a hero - YouTube
<Lurker69> Julian Assange: Manning is a hero - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange weighs in on Pfc. Bradley Manning, and U.S. intelligence leaker Edward Snowden.«
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-30
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kubuntu 12.10 na Oracle VM ne dela več!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40549/#p40549
<zdobersek> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ej folk...če pr siolovih modemih utripa wan lučka...je treba menat adapter a ne? :P
<sasa84> o mihi
<miha> oo saška
<miha> sasa84: http://trilliansthoughts.tumblr.com/post/56379573415/two-churches-located-across-the-street-from-each-other
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84> vem miha ...sem že vidla :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] matej123: Ubuntu 12.04 HDMI bel zaslon na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40550/#p40550
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=21069.0
<Seniorita> �Four PRISMs�, not one | Trapwire �phase II� revealed by US Army
<Seniorita> »�Four PRISMs�, not one | Trapwire �phase II� revealed by US Army«
<dz0ny> oj miha
<dz0ny> si delal kaj z multicast na androidu?
<miha> dz0ny: ne
<dz0ny> hm sem odkril da nekateri proizvajalci kr izključijo disabljao api, wtf
<napsy> lp
<napsy> dz0ny: api? na wifi modulcku?
<zdobersek> down with android
<dz0ny> napsy: android api
<dz0ny> zdej ne vem al je bug v frameworku, recimo da pričakuje kak neobstoječ interface
<dz0ny> ali kaj tretjega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [12.04] Chromium, Firefox, Programsko središče se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40551/#p40551
<dz0ny> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2013/07/28/65016175_russian-president-vladimir-putin-is-attacked-by-an-activist-of-the-ukrainian-women-rights-group-femen-as-german-1818513.jpg
<dz0ny> haha ^
<yang> staro
<yang> al spet nov napad s strani femena
<dz0ny> 28.7?
<yang> zadnjic je bil intervju z eno femen aktivistko iz ukrajine na rt
<dz0ny> a zdej samo rt spremljaš ?
<yang> ji je rekla tista k jo je intervjuvala ce lahk se zgori slece
<yang> vcas przgem
<yang> anna schevchenko
<yang> je na vikipediji
<dz0ny> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151749496738967&set=a.178790838966.125733.59721998966&type=1&theater #ubuntu promocija v sloveniji o.O
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kera stara fotka ubuntu remixa
<dz0ny> hm http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products
<Seniorita> Ubuntu products | Canonical
<Seniorita> »Canonical provides engineering, online and professional services to Ubuntu partners and customers worldwide. As the company behind the Ubuntu project, Canonical is committed to the production and support of Ubuntu – an ever-popular and fast-growing open-source operating system. It aims to ensure Ubuntu is available to every organisation and individual on servers, desktops, laptops and netbooks.«
<dz0ny> Å¡efe approved
<CrazyLemon> ni approved..samo outdated :D
<kubanc> Hellow. Mam vprašanje. A mora biti obvestilo o piškotkih tudi v angleškem jeiku, oziroma ali Zek-om1 velja samo za slovenske državljane ali tudi za vse ostale?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Kubuntu 12.10 na Oracle VM ne dela več!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40552/#p40552
<lynxlynxlynx> samo lastništvo je važno
<dz0ny> slovenščinaj e uradni jezik v EU
<dz0ny> tud na bbc dobiš servirano v angleščini
<kubanc> dz0ny, tukaj govorim o spletnih straneh ki so narejene v večih jezikih...
<dz0ny> kubanc: če si politiko zbiranja podatkov prevedel
<dz0ny> potem je logično da je to tud prevedeno...
<miha> kubanc: piškotki so eu zakoni, sam v slo smo jih implementirali po svoje.
<miha> kubanc: verjetn velja, če maš server v EU :D
<CrazyLemon> ni važno kje maš server
<CrazyLemon> upravljalec je pomemben
<miha> bo res treba met firmo v USA, deželi svobode
<miha> big f*** u*** to EU
<lynxlynxlynx> ni zakon, samo direktiva
<lynxlynxlynx> torej jo mora vsaka država po svoje implementirat (napram eu "uredbam", ki veljajo direktno)
<idioterna> miha: v USA bi mel firmo?
<idioterna> nisi normaln.
<idioterna> there's way too much red tape.
<idioterna> mislm, govorim zato k js mam tam podjetje pa well
<miha> idioterna: NSA je prijazna do businessa. EU ni.
<idioterna> nonsense
<miha> i:)
<idioterna> vec je paperworka v zda kokr pr nas
<idioterna> pa omejitve so bl zoprne
<idioterna> mislm sej se neki trudjo popravlat sam pac so resno zahojeni no
<miha> a ti težijo s piškotki?
<idioterna> no, worse
<idioterna> tezijo z ljudmi
<idioterna> nemogoce je delat z ljudmi
<yang> zadnic sem bral v spieglu, ce zelis stanovanje najet mors questionary izplolnit 50 strani dolg
<yang> v zda
<idioterna> ja to je ce si individual
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ce si firma je mal bl zajeban se jit to
<idioterna> mislm ce si us citizen je lazje no
<idioterna> sam v zda ni lih top notch kadra k bi delu za dnar k si ga loh prvoscs v startupih
<idioterna> ga je pa velik v evropi
<yang> tej americani so napol debilni, kadarkol sem klical help center in imel splosno vprasanje so me preko 5 ljudi prevezovali
<idioterna> ampak itak se zdej ze nekej let sem seli devel
<miha> :)
<miha> a boste dodal na stran http://www.indiegogo.com/project/share/461046
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The Ubuntu Edge is the next generation of personal computing: smartphone and desktop PC in one state-of-the-art device.«
<idioterna> nah
<CrazyLemon> če nam dajo 5 telefonov for free
<j4b0> Ubutnu edge je itka limited edition in se ga ne bo dalo dobit po koncu idiegogo kampanije, that sux
<idioterna> par trainloadov casha caka da pride srbija v eu
<idioterna> mislm js zdej ze 5 miljarderjev poznam k bi masivno financiral balkanske ideje, ce bi bil balkan v eu
<yang> ma nemoj
<idioterna> ja
<yang> tok k je tist v stadion financiral, ne
<idioterna> dva od teh mi ze placujeta placo
<yang> on je najbogatejsi srb
<idioterna> ne srbi
<idioterna> americani
<idioterna> no, en je anglez
<idioterna> stirje so pa americani
<idioterna> jewish, too
<idioterna> zlo pametni pa nice ljudje
<idioterna> ful izkuseni, ful radi pomagajo
<idioterna> no ja, sej se njihov dnar obraca, je za razumet
<idioterna> uglavnm so cist navduseni nad ljubljano pa radi bi isto se v beogradu
<idioterna> zanc smo mel tako mal bl neformalno vecerjo in so se zlo strinjal da je corporate culture pr nas ful pomembn asset
<j4b0> s ?im se ukvarjajo ?
<idioterna> ja s financiranjem
<idioterna> eni so VCji eni majo pa normalne investicijske druzbe
<idioterna> http://www.avc.com/ je tip k trenutno placuje moje poloznce
<Seniorita> a vc
<Seniorita> »Musings of a VC in NYC«
<napsy> www.downloadmoreram.com/download.html
<j4b0> je kdo naro?u ubuntu Edge ?
<j4b0> oz dal donacijo
<miha> j4b0: idioterna
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> lp
<kubanc> idioterna, in v kaj naj bi investirali? kaksne balkanske ideje?
<miha> bosta že zoki in gašpar gašpar povedla kaj morjo donirat
<kubanc> miha, :D :D v Jurčka :=
<idioterna> zanc so mel eno serijo techcrunch eventov
<idioterna> ah, komofobi ste itak za k psihiatru
<miha> idioterna: <3 si kej pogledal morda za freenode.si?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Google Drive Client `Insync` For Linux Out Of Beta, Gets Selective Sync Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4y92RwnXZOs/google-drive-client-insync-for-linux.html
<idioterna> sem ja, typo3 je se vedno isti
<j4b0> Seniorita: fajn  novica
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> Hvala, j4b0
<zdobersek> komofobi?
<idioterna> mhm, v tujini temu recejo mccarthy syndrome
<idioterna> patoloski strah pred komunisticnimi zarotami
<idioterna> sej ves
<idioterna> I can no longer sit back and allow, communist infiltration, communist indoctrination, communist subversion, and the international communist conspiracy, to sap and impurify all or our precious bodily fluids.
<idioterna> so i ordered my planes to kill 200 million people.
<zdobersek> aa, commiephobes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kubuntu 12.10 na Oracle VM ne dela več!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40553/#p40553
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Sinhronizacija med XAMPP in Dropbox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40554/#p40554
<dz0ny> https://clients3.google.com/cast/chromecast/home#Debug=true
<Seniorita> Chromecast Home
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/106978520009932034644/posts/HFJFi8NeFyz
<Seniorita> Guillaume Lesniak – Google + - Project Nemesis Stage 1: FocalThe wait is over, folks!…
<Seniorita> »Project Nemesis Stage 1: FocalThe wait is over, folks! Thanks for indulging us to have a little fun with the teaser. Today, we announce the first…«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 HDMI bel zaslon na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40555/#p40555
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10210327/McDouble-is-cheapest-and-most-nutritious-food-in-human-history.html
<Seniorita> McDouble is 'cheapest and most nutritious food in human history' - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Describing the McDonald&rsquo;s double cheeseburger as &ldquo;the cheapest, most nutritious, and bountiful food that has ever existed in human history&rdquo; might seem beyond fanciful, but according to the author of Freakonomics, it is not as absurd a suggestion as it appears.«
<zdobersek> send it to Africa!
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> "where else but McDonald’s can poor people obtain so many calories per dollar?"
<idioterna> u trgovini.
<idioterna> kila soje je like $.3 in ma vse to not, sam okus je meh
<idioterna> se prav se mal nutele gor namazes, pa je to to
<zdobersek> tist soylent si je kdo ze varil?
<miha> idioterna: na zerohedge so predlagal riž+fižol. posebej ker maš oboje lahk suho v vrečah za sodni dan.
<miha> to menda celo zdravo?!
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> riz+fizol je bols, sam je marginalno drazje
<idioterna> je pa tut bl ubiquitous
<yang> deloma drzi tole za macdonalds, vecinska sestava "hamburgerjev" so zita, v glavnem monsanto gmo soya...
<yang> tko da kok je zdravo biti vegan in jesti gmo zadeve, se da debatirati
<yang> najverjetneje spreminja dnk sestavo na dolgi rok
<idioterna> v gmo zadevah ni problem gmo
<idioterna> vsak ki razume kako se rastline razmnozujejo ve, da je gmo kvecjemu manj nevaren od "naravnih rastlin"
<yang> to ni res
<idioterna> yup, je.
<idioterna> za cloveka so "naravne" rastline nevarnejse
<yang> ker rastline potrebuje na miljone let za mutiranje
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.openanalytics.eu/blog/crowdfunding-ubuntu-edge-will-fail
<Seniorita> Crowdfunding the Ubuntu Edge will fail | OpenAnalytics
<yang> idioterna ucinki gmo na cloveka se niso raziskani, ker to prakticirajo zadnjih 10-15 let na podrocju pridelovanja hrane, hitri experimenti na zivalih so pokazali da spreminjajo dedni zapis
<idioterna> ja js mam win-win tle, al bom mel edge, al pa velik dnarja dobu nazaj
<idioterna> yang: ne.
<idioterna> yang: rastlinska hrana ne more spreminjat dednega zapisa zivali.
<idioterna> yang: replikacija DNA je zelo salabajzerski mehanizem in je glavni razlog, da se mutacije dogajajo dnevno
<idioterna> vecina jih izumre, nekatere ostanejo
<yang> gre se v glavnem za dobicek, da lahko pridelujejo hrano z gmo zapison tam kjer sicer ne bi uspevala, posledicno tudi tako hrano ki te nardi stetilnega, torej problem resen za prenasrljeno afriko
<idioterna> dokler nismo poznali genetskega inzeniringa sploh nismo razumeli, zakaj so nekatere vrste nenadoma postale strupene
<idioterna> to je pa zelo velik preskok
<idioterna> gmo hrana bolje uspeva -> gmo hrana te naredi sterilnega
<idioterna> sorry, tle vmes nekaj manjka.
<idioterna> btw, sterilnost ni problem v nobeni drzavi, kjer se izdatno uporablja genetsko modificirane poljscine
<idioterna> al bojo to s haarpom aktiviral
<yang> ja zadeve za v afriko so gmo hrana in cepiva, oboje tudi tako da te nardijo sterilne to je dolgorocni plan, ne vem kaj ti beres da tega ne ves
<yang> veliko amerixanov ima zaradi gmo probleme z neplodnostjo
<j4b0> a to je dokazan ?
<yang> so neke studije pise se o tem, dokazano ni, ker je zadaj kapital
<yang> neven vpisi v gugl "gmo sterile ameticans" bos kej najdu
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj je pa kapital resno ustavljal znanost?
<yang> baje tut flasirana voda na dolgi rok upocasnuje semencece, to so celo slovenske studije
<lynxlynxlynx> ljudje se gremo gm odkar smo izumili poljedeljstvo, zdaj znamo samo Å¡e malo hitreje prit do rezultatov
<yang> oz pijaca v pvc pladtenkah
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi pa verjel, če je v plastenki in dolgo na soncu recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e to bolj za tastare iz pvc
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> tega ne boš več videl, skor vse je pp al pa hdpe
<lynxlynxlynx> pvc najlažje spraviš vase skozi ribe
<yang> idioterna za ve  o tem, ti predlagam, da si preberes kaksno knjigo od slovenskega raziskovalca (antona?) komata, jaz je se nisem, sem pa par intervjujev z njim
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> ne, od komata ne bom bral knjig :)
<yang> lynx, najbolje in najmanj toxicno je steklo, samo skoraj ni vec steklenih pijac, razen viskija ;)
<idioterna> sm se ze v zivo z njim zmenu vse.
<idioterna> mislm sej velik ve, ampak ogromn od tega je BS
<lynxlynxlynx> komat je včasih mal preveč ekstremen
<yang> a si se zmenu haha, si mu dokazal da nima prav predvidevam
<idioterna> se pa dobr prodaja, to pa drzi
<idioterna> ne sej je kr sam hitr postal zlo previdn z besedami
<idioterna> we go back a long way
<lynxlynxlynx> ljudje majo različne pristope za opozarjanje na težave
<lynxlynxlynx> manj ali bolj vprašljive
<lynxlynxlynx> isto je blo pri podnebnih spremembah
<yang> mislim da je malo vec casa posvetil ten zadevam kot ti in jaz
<idioterna> jaz pa vem, da ga ni
<lynxlynxlynx> glede plastenk ziher ne ;)
<idioterna> "oboje tudi tako da te nardijo sterilne to je dolgorocni plan"
<idioterna> obsceno.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Whisker Menu Update Brings Support For Opening The Menu Using A Keyboard Shortcut, Other Enhancements [Xfce]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/v-9zDrXqjWY/whisker-menu-update-brings-support-for.html
<idioterna> nobenega dolgorocnega plana ni, niti te nobeno cepivo in nobena hrana ne naredi sterilnega.
<idioterna> "veliko amerixanov ima zaradi gmo probleme z neplodnostjo"
<idioterna> ne, nimajo jih.
<yang> ja seveda pri slovenskih in ameriskih porocilih tega ne bos zadledil
<idioterna> veliko _ljudi_ ima probleme z neplodnostjo na splosno, v najvecji meri zaradi narascanja starosti, pri kateri se ljudje odlocijo za druzino.
<yang> dobro s tabo se ne bom pregovarjal, ker vedno mislis da imas prav
<idioterna> jaz samo vem, da se ti motis.
<idioterna> verjames tistemu, kar se ti dobro slisi
<idioterna> ce je res ali ne se ti niti ne zdi tako zelo pomembno
<idioterna> pomembno je, da se sklada s tvojimi zivljenskimi nazori
<idioterna> najbolj zalostno je pa, da potem mene obtozis, da "verjamem uradni razlagi"
<idioterna> uradne razlage ne obstajajo.
<idioterna> there is no authority.
<yang> heh
<yang> razlag je vec
<idioterna> res je
<yang> ni samo ena prava
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<idioterna> vedno je ena prava.
<idioterna> ni vedno najbolj ocitna prava in ni vedno prava tista, ki je najbolj verjetna
<idioterna> je pa v vecini primerov prava najbolj verjetna.
<idioterna> it's just how the universe is
<miha> ma zadeva je čist preprosta... kako lahk dokažeš, katera izmed 10 000+ packarijam, ki si jim nonstop izpostavljen, dejansko kaj povzroča. lažje je pokazat, da če neko packarijo posamezniki fašejo v vlkih količinah, da hitro zbolijo. če pa po desetletjih fašeš raka, kako dokazat od česa si ga dobu?
<yang> pravjo da ma vsaka palca dva konca oz je vec resnic, odvisno od gledisca
<idioterna> ne mores.
<idioterna> yang: to velja za stalisca, ne dejstva.
<idioterna> dejstva so vedno enoznacna, to je prakticno njihova definicija
<idioterna> kako interpretiras to je lahko razlicno, enim se recimo zdi pametno imeti orgonski top na vrtu, drugi pa vedo, da je to popoln nesmisel
<idioterna> oboji pa lahko jasno vidijo, kako orgonski top vpliva na vreme al na karkoli naj ze bi
<idioterna> in ce so vestni in pravilno belezijo vreme
<idioterna> potem morajo oboji skleniti, da ucinka _ni_
<yang> ja miha ce fases raka pri 40 je res tezko dokazljivo, lahko je zaradi uzivanja dolocene hrane skozi desetletha al pa dolocenih drugih strupov , bilokaj, zelo tezko dojazljivo
<idioterna> ja pa sej ni point dokazovat posameznega primera
<idioterna> nboody does that because it's stupid
<miha> point je, da mora bit "statistično signifikantna zveza" ane?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in pri nekaterih receh je ocitna
<idioterna> pri drugih pa ne
<miha> ki je očitna če je velka doza, ne pa če dolga leta dobivaš malo dozo
<yang> miha lahko te recimo nek radioanater obseva 20 let pol pa cudezno zbolis zarad raka aka elektrosmog
<idioterna> v resnici zelo dobro poznamo dolocene mehanizme, ki povzrocijo rakava obolenja
<idioterna> omg no
<idioterna> radioamater te obseva?
<idioterna> a ti sploh razumes kaj je razlika med neionizirajocim in ionizirajocim sevanjem?
<yang> ma recimo da mad bazno postajo na strehi alpa zivis lod eletricnim vodom
<idioterna> ja, no, za ti dve reci _vemo_ da ne vplivata na incidenco nobenih obolenj
<idioterna> ni tezko zracunat
<idioterna> vzames 1.000.000.000 ljudi ki zivijo pod VN vodi in v blizini mocnih oddajnikov
<idioterna> vzames 1.000.000.000 ljudi ki ne
<idioterna> in pogledas razlike
<idioterna> ~0
<idioterna> good enough.
<idioterna> lahko pa seveda vzames milijon bangladeskih otrok ki pucajo baterije in zivijo pod daljnovodi
<idioterna> pa milijon novozelandcev, ki ne,
<idioterna> pa ugotovis, da daljnovodi povzrocajo raka.
<yang> ej idioterna kako bi pa blo da bi javno oznanli da mobiteli delajo tumorje v glavi, to bi blo lustno ko vsi ze desetletje telefoniramo
<idioterna> lustno as it may be
<idioterna> yang: http://xkcd.com/925/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Cell Phones
<idioterna> rak definitivno povzroca mobitele.
<idioterna> in situacija se hitro zaostruje
<idioterna> veliko ljudi ne razume kvantne narave sevanja
<idioterna> tezko razumejo, da kolicina svetlobe, ki pride iz baterijske svetilke, energijsko povsem zadostuje za hudo radiacijsko bolezen
<yang> hehe ne ej poglej da teh umetnih sevanj ki jih clovek povzroca zadnjih 100 let vcasih pac ni bilo na zemlji, seveda se ne da prinerjati statisticno koliko raka je blo 100 let nazaj in danes, bi blo pa zanimivo...zadnjic je bla eba studija da vsak otrok ki se zdaj rodi je verjetnost 50% da zboli za rakon, skratka velika
<miha> idioterna: kaj pa praviš na teorije, da za rak kriva slaba prehrana?
<idioterna> ampak ker noben posamezen foton ne nosi dovolj visoke energije, da bi karkoli naredil, je nemogoce, da bi se karkoli zgodilo.
<idioterna> miha: za rak je krivih kup dejavnikov
<miha> idioterna: recimo men se zdi dobra ideja zdravljenje z marihuano. naj bi bila zdravilna, v vsakem primeru se pa boljš počutiš?
<idioterna> rak vedno nastaja, glavni razlog, da ga zdravi ljudje nimajo, je da ga imunski sistem unici
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> z marihuano se da marsikaj olajsat pri nekaterih rakih ja
<idioterna> mislm zarad mene ne rabis raka met da si lahko high
<miha> tud zarad mene ne. sicer zadnje čase ne uporablam, ker sem preveč rad bil high.. recimo alkohola nimam tolk rad, da bi bil alkoholik.
<miha> ane :p
<idioterna> yang: pred 100 leti nihce ni znal diagnosticirati creutzfeldt-jacoba
<idioterna> ma js nism nobenih drog nikol uporabljal
<idioterna> no, z izjemo par profesionalnih
<idioterna> tist je blo kr trippy
<idioterna> na IV tramalu sm bil ene 8 ur
<idioterna> ceprav takrat nism haluciniru, sm pa enkrat ko sm mel zlo visoko vrocino ob angini
<yang> miha jst najbolj verjamem teoriji da je za nastanek raka posledica dolgotrajne slabe prehrane in izpostavljenost, vsem tem elektricnim dejavnikom in vsega je v razvitem svetu prevec
<idioterna> no ampak medicina ze zelo dobro ve, da je ta teorija napacna
<idioterna> rak nastane vedno in ves cas nastaja
<idioterna> ni omejen na ljudi
<idioterna> vse evkariontske celice se razvijejo v rakave celice v dolocenem odstotku
<idioterna> glede na kolicino napak pri celicni delitvi to niti ni kaksno posebno presenecenje
<idioterna> je pa en kup reci, ki spreminjajo verjetnosti v tem ravnovesju
<idioterna> eno je prehrana, ki zelo mocno vpliva tako na imunski sistem, ki je edina rec, ki preprecuje rast malignih tkiv
<idioterna> kot tudi na kolicino napak pri celicni delitvi
<yang> cim celice zacnejo mutirati in dobre celice zgubijo vlogo da se lahko upirajo se pac razvije rak
<idioterna> celice vedno mutirajo
<idioterna> temu se ne mores izogniti
<yang> ma poglej kako pridelujejo hrano in s cim futrajo zivali, hitro ti je jasno da jemo oporecno hrano
<idioterna> oporecno?
<idioterna> na kaksen nacin?
<yang> ja v smislu da se strupi koncentrirajo inkoncajo v nasih zelodcih
<idioterna> ja, temu se rece bioakumulacija
<idioterna> to je pomemben dejavnik
<idioterna> ampak strupi niso stvar GMO, kot ti trdis
<idioterna> to da je v ribah veliko zivega srebra ni stvar cloveka
<yang> zelenjava je spricana, zivali so krmljene z neko neustrezno krmo, mi pa to dvevno jemo
<idioterna> vedno je blo tko, ker se zivo srebro pac odlaga v mascobnem tkivu vseh strunarjev.
<idioterna> ja, to je vsekakor tveganje
<yang> sam temu se ne mors izognit razen ce zacnes kmetijo svojo met
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ti kdo brani?
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> trenutno ne umiramo zaradi pesticidov
<yang> kot potrisnik gres v mercator in kupis kar je na policah
<idioterna> v preteklosti parkrat smo
<idioterna> umiramo predvsem zaradi neustrezne prehrane, kar je trivialno resljivo
<idioterna> pri zdravnikih majo zadnjih 50 let tisto prehrambeno piramido ki je nihce ne uposteva
<yang> no ampak spet smo pri gmo..itd to je krog
<idioterna> povprecen clovek ki je tako kot tam pise zivi prek 80 let
<idioterna> pri gmo?
<idioterna> zakaj smo pri gmo?
<yang> ja ker ne poznamo efekta gmo na cloveka
<idioterna> no, to ni cist res
<yang> ni se ustreznih raziskav
<idioterna> gmo sam po sebi nima nobenega ucinka na karkoli.
<yang> ker je nova tehnologija
<idioterna> to nima nobene zveze
<idioterna> genetske spremembe se dogajajo ze od prve RNA molekule naprej
<idioterna> vcasih si pac posejal najvecje krompirje
<idioterna> nisi analiziral ce ni not slucajno gena ki bi krompir naredil bolj strupen kot je bil prej
<yang> grem na sendvic, brb
<idioterna> ce je bil strupen in so ljudje bruhali po njem ga pac nisi naprej sejal
<idioterna> danes mas pa genski inzeniring, s katerim lahko ogromno reci predvidis
<idioterna> ker razumemo, kako DNA pomaga pri sintezi novih molekul
<idioterna> zato tudi vemo, kdaj bo nekaj strupeno
<idioterna> tisto s sterilnostjo je cist za lase privleceno
<miha> idioterna: rabijo pa več kemikalij ane?
<idioterna> miha: kdo?
<idioterna> genski inzeniring ni posebej umazana industrija
<miha> GMO
<miha> da preživijo
<idioterna> aja to ni nc bistveno drugac k navadne rastline
<miha> :)
<miha> lp
<idioterna> vsako intenzivno kmetijstvo je pac
<idioterna> gnojnca.
<lynxlynxlynx> vzroke za raka se gleda samo preko statistike, žal
<idioterna> ja sej kako pa bi
<idioterna> pr posamezniku je loh tut sam nesrecn high energy particle iz vesolja al pa mu je nevem
<idioterna> baterija padla v smoothie predn je mikser vzgal
<yang> mah mravlje so se pred mano lotle sendvica
<idioterna> sej mravlje so bio
<yang> ja ampak jih vseeno ne bi jedel hvala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7185/android-43-update-brings-trim-to-all-nexus-devices
<Seniorita> AnandTech | Android 4.3 Update Brings TRIM to All Nexus Devices
<zdobersek> including mine!
<idioterna> yup, moj galaxy nexus se je skor zadusu cez noc
<idioterna> k je tok trimal
<yang> dans mi je ena lustna simko obrezala
<yang> sam je zdej neuporabna v drugih telefonih morm dobit adapter
<zdobersek> te je punca gledala v oci, ko je uporabljala skarje?
<yang> haha
<idioterna> cist woody allen scena
<yang> zgledalo je kot nek luknjac spenjac
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako lahko pogledam zakaj mi kar iznenada HDMI crkne
<yang> v dmesg kej
<idioterna> hm sam jsm zihr da ko yang rece lustna misl cist neki druzga kokr ce bi js to reku
<idioterna> it's hard to be sure without pics tho
<yang> ja a so teb bolj grde vsec, mas slab okus haha
<kubanc> yang, ne da bi jst videl
<yang> kuvabc syslog?
<kubanc> yang, zdej se je pa spet nazaj vrnil
<yang> kuvanc morda fora v napetosti
<yang> men gre rpi v sleep mode
<yang> se znanjsa intnziteta
<kubanc> kaj je rpi?
<yang> raspberry pi kot video server
<yang> ceprav recimo on sam da tvju signal in ga prizge
<yang> prek hdmija
<yang> kaj dosti drugace verjetno ni kot ce iz laptopa predvajas
<lynxlynxlynx> (mravlje so majhne, tako da ni slabega okusa)
<yang> lynx kar naj inajo veselje z mojim sendvicom
<idioterna> yang: men so vsec zanimive
<yang> no sej men tudi, ampak lustna na videz sen mislil v tistem kontekstu
<idioterna> ja sej, v kerem
<idioterna> pics!
<yang> jah
<yang> a ti kar random zenske slikas s kerimi mas 2 min. opravka?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ti ne?
<idioterna> aja nimas google glass
<yang> hehe ne nimam se a ti mas?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> mislim da je cena se kar visoka
<idioterna> ne js ne slikam ljudi kej dost
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Campaign Adds $50 T-Shirt Perk  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FPVbPdkO118/ubuntu-edge-campaign-adds-50-t-shirt-perk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [12.04] Chromium, Firefox, Programsko središče se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40556/#p40556
<Lurker69> acquited on aiding the enemy
<Lurker69> manning
<dz0ny> ow wow
<dz0ny> not guilty
<zdobersek> wow
<zdobersek> http://opensignal.com/reports/fragmentation-2013/
<Seniorita> Android Fragmentation Report July 2013 - OpenSignal
<Seniorita> »OpenSignal Insight Report into the State of Android Fragmentation July 2013«
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<yang> hm, samo 6000 obiskovalcev koncerta Leonarda Cohena, slabo..
<yang> mora Ceca spet pridt zgleda, da bo polno
<zdobersek> pa Gibonni
<zdobersek> Severina even
<zdobersek> al pa Omar Naber, ce najde pot iz Londonske podzemne.
<yang> Omar !
<yang> Ja ta bi napolni zihr z vec k 6000
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Desktop To Drop PowerPC Builds Later This Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2lOitDR9G6Y/ubuntu-ditching-powerpc-builds
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Telstra Joins Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/10rWN9e_twg/telstra-joins-ubuntu-touch-advisory-group
<yang> upam, da ga je vlak povozil
<yang> Ce mi je kdo od slovenskih glasbenikov antipaticen, je to sigurno Omar, se Murko je bolj zabaven, ker vsaj norca iz sebe dela, Omar pa ima nek rockerski imidz, pa sluzaste pesmi
<yang> Slab obisk tujih zvezdnikov https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena_Sto%C5%BEice#Concerts
<Seniorita> Arena Stožice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> Cohen poje 6000 slovencem in napolni dvorano Wembley v Londonu
<yang> isto Elton John
<yang> Sam pomoje tale Omar res bolj po beznicah poje, enkrat spomladi je pel v enmu kaficu na Copovi
<yang> ne recem, da tip ne zna imitirat kaksnega tujega komada, ampak njegov opus je bolj bljak
<idioterna> amm
<yang> pa upam, da koga nisem pretirano uzalil s tem
<idioterna> kaj je pa narobe s petjem v kaficu na copovi
<idioterna> mislm omar sploh ne vem kdo je in si ne drznem pogledat
<idioterna> ampak v kaficu na copovi sta pela tut bob dylan pa patti smith
<yang> a v istemu ?
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> ne
<yang> a ga ti malo serjes , kdaj pa je bob dilan v kaficu na copovi pel
<yang> halo ?
<idioterna> 91
<yang> takrat ko je bil kle je razprodal plecnikov stadion
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> aja ne sej ni mel like koncerta al pa karkoli
<idioterna> sam pac s kitaro je tam stal pa pel
<idioterna> sej je fotka nekje
<yang> svasta, prvic slisim hehe
<idioterna> pa 2010 je su na metelkovo.
<idioterna> precheckirat sceno
<idioterna> sicer je bil ze bl dedek tko da verjetn se ni drogiru kej dost
<idioterna> patti smith je pa takrat ko je bla v krizankah se ne spomnem vec enkrat po 2000
<yang> mogoce je pa samo zelel imeti fotko iz ljubjane in se je postavil na vogal na copovi
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<yang> dvomim da bi mu ratal vec kot 5 min. tam brez varnostnikov stati
<idioterna> cohen je nice, ampak ljubljana je mogoce mal neprimern venue
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> ok 91
<yang> verjamem
<idioterna> faith no more so po koncertu prski v k4
<idioterna> in so se tam pogovarjal s folkom
<idioterna> nobenih varnostnikov
<idioterna> edin pearl jam pa r.e.m. nism srecal v mestu od teh k sm jih poslusu
<idioterna> sm pa r.e.m. v kopru srecal
<yang> to je drugo tej glasbeniki gredo po koncertu se malo "naokoli"
<yang> to je normalno
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> misls da bi mel prov v kaficu koncert?
<idioterna> to bi blo mogoce mal logisticno prezapleten.
<idioterna> omarju je izi k ga predvidevam noben ne poslusa
<idioterna> k plestenjak
<yang> sej sm slisu plestenjak vcas tut tam na obali po kaficih poje
<yang> ne vem pa kok je takrat oblegan
<yang> verjetno se zmeni kaksen dan prej in ce ima navdish pac pride kej zapet
<yang> za prjatle
<idioterna> ja njegovo glasbo sm ze slisu in morm priznat da nism bil impresioniran
<yang> plestenjak bi tudi napolnil stozice
<yang> ponavad cankarjev dom je razprodan
<zdobersek> mogoc ga dajo pet, ko zapirajo
<yang> tip se dost promovira
<yang> saj 15000 bedakov hitro najdes
<yang> dobro zenskam je vsec
<yang> za moske ki ga poslusajo pa jim je zgleda tudi vsec
<yang> recimo ker bi bil lahko tuj plestenjak
<yang> da bi vlekel vzporednico
<yang> kaksen tony cetinski
<yang> kaj vem
<yang> da sta priblizno enakih let
<idioterna> cohen je ene tolk genij k blaskovic
<yang> to pa nevem ker je
<idioterna> pa prblizn isti audience
<idioterna> en totaln weirdo iz pule
<yang> dober cohena ne poslusam ampak vem da je kvaliteten glasbenik
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzDyH2d0pIg
<Seniorita> Gori Usssi Winnetou - Cronaca Del Regime - Pola 7 Montagne Di Merda - YouTube
<Seniorita> »...alter kabare po naše :)«
<idioterna> kr vse evropske jezike zna
<idioterna> no ja francoscina mu mal pesa
<idioterna> na italjansk vlece
<yang> a ves ker je baje najbolje prodajan slovenski muzkonter ?
<yang> po statistiki sazasa
<yang> pa sploh koncertov nima
<yang> ampak po stevilu prodanih plosc
<idioterna> predin?
<zdobersek> adi?
<idioterna> aja mogoce un
<zdobersek> kreslin
<idioterna> jamajkar
<yang> iztok mlakar !
<zdobersek> a je omar?!
<idioterna> mlakar ma koncerte
<yang> mlakar nima koncertov
<idioterna> sam ne za velik publike
<yang> redko
<idioterna> to je res ja
<yang> ce se razve da ima koncert ga ponavadi ni
<idioterna> on je gledaliski igralc
<yang> ja
<idioterna> on je tut sicer zlo sposobn
<yang> dost koncertov pa da je kantavtor ima recimo smolar
<idioterna> a poznas kafe in cikorijo
<yang> poznam vse od mlakarja jih imam doma
<idioterna> ne, dvd
<yang> ja
<yang> sem vidu
<yang> dber video
<yang> dober
<idioterna> no dusana js poznam prblizn
<idioterna> k je narisu to
<yang> kul
<idioterna> na dvdju je tut pol "making of" pa tko
<yang> dvdja pa nimam
<yang> lahk zapeces ?
<yang> oz ISO
<idioterna> in dost opise mlakarja pa delo z njim
<idioterna> hm
<yang> ma saj tip je pameten, drugace ne bi imel takih humornih tekstov, skoda da edino ni se vec albumov naredil
<yang> njegova je pa res VSAKA dobra
<yang> tudi Smolar ima take zivljenske, samo na malo drugacen nacin
<yang> pa se en je nek Korosec Milan Kamnik
<yang> fino, ker v dialektih pojejo
<yang> Saj med slovenci je kar dosti dosbrih glasbenikov
<yang> mas pa tut pofl, tko kot povsod
<yang> benc, mezek, sifrer, domicelj, lovsin, kreslin, sami stari macki
<zdobersek> konecnik
<yang> to pa nevem ker je
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> zal ti je lahko
<yang> alpa jani kovacic
<idioterna> sm mislu da ti nemaras komunistov :)
<yang> pa hm, janko ropret
<yang> etc.
<idioterna> no sej tut novi so hudi
<yang> od mladih pa je dober recimo Bostjan Narat od Katalene
<idioterna> melodrom pa demeter
<yang> sam ma mal moreca besedila, zivljenska pac
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcdugCqV4O8
<Seniorita> Demeter - Lada - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dvojec Demeter (Engels-Zbašnik) na Gornjem trgu v Ljubljani 3. julija 2012. Pesem "Lada" je iz leta 2007 izdanega albuma "Uvod v strastno". Demeter performin...«
<zdobersek> pa demetra!
<yang> idioterna: ampak najbolj se pa prodajajo svoj cas blagnetova, weissica, werner, murko, dremljova, omar, plestenjak etc.
<yang> mislim folk pride na koncerte
<idioterna> ja js se nism nikol
<idioterna> niti me ne veseli na noben nacin
<yang> zdobersek: demetra malalan ?
<idioterna> o noro
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pY2Hxgvm1c
<Seniorita> Emperor X -- "Message to Yuri the Sysadmin from the Deserted Streets of Residential Ljubljana" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A sysadmin named Yuri couldn't make it out to the concert in Ljubljana tonight, so I sang him this song by video so he can watch at work tomorrow morning ins...«
<yang> dve pevki malalan sta, ne vem ker aje kera
<zdobersek> just trolling, move along.
<idioterna> kaj je trolling
<idioterna> to je zame!
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K42cbitdm4w
<Seniorita> Emperor X - Canada Day (Nervous Energies session) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Emperor X performed 4 Nervous Energies sessions in a vacant parking lot in Birmingham, Alabama. You can pick up his amazing new record at: http://www.bar-non...«
<idioterna> ta tip je mel koncert pa nism mogu pridt
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Forum Now Back Online, One Week After Huge Hack  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gnBRIDKPycA/ubuntu-forum-back-online-after-huge-hack
<idioterna> se zdej mi je zou k je res hud
<zdobersek> goddammit Yuri
<yang> Yuri
<yang> haha
<yang> evo alias nov zate
<zdobersek> zakaj pa se ni sel v mainstream?
<yang> so bli ze oasis pred njim
<yang> pa green day
<yang> pa bllink 182
<idioterna> zdobersek: ni tak tip
<idioterna> slep je na en uc pa pac
<yang> se mi je zdel da je slep
<idioterna> za par sto evrov toura po alter placih
<yang> kaj pa ves, mogoce mu rata, sam bolj je odvisno kacga mangerja dobi
<idioterna> ja sam on ni v tem da mu bi ratal
<yang> enim v ameriki rata pa niso nic posebnega, jst mislim da je pol fora v zvezah in managerju
<yang> sem bral na wikipediji od https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esther_Phillips  njej recimo ni blo namenjeno da bi uspela, pa je bla odlicna
<Seniorita> Esther Phillips - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ja sam pac eni niso v tem biznisu zato da bi uspel
<idioterna> ampak ker radi pojejo pa igrajo kitaro
<idioterna> they don't care about the money
<yang> ja
<yang> ne
<yang> eni se borijo z odvisnostjo celo zivljenje
<zdobersek> lolwut
<zdobersek>  /troll
<yang> pa tezko napredujejo zaradi tega
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> kako pa zgleda "napredovanje"?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Arthur mogoce?
<Seniorita> Joseph Arthur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> Mislim, en pregovor je bil, zdele ne vem ce se ga bom spomnil
<yang> da ogenj hitro dogori al kaj ze
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> the candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long
<yang> ja
<yang> to
<idioterna> ja ampak res pa ni to :)
<yang> jah
<yang> kaj vem
<yang> elvis
<yang> veliko jih je umrlo zaradi mamil
<idioterna> ja
<yang> skoda
<idioterna> ampak veliko jih tut ni.
<yang> lej rolinge, tej so se zmeri zivi, se sam ne ves kako
<yang> pa so ga velik srali
<yang> pa dylan
<idioterna> ja, sam mas tut hude bande k se niso drogiral
<yang> eh
<yang> pomoje so se vecinoma vsi
<idioterna> niti ne
<idioterna> jethro tull recimo se niso nikol
<idioterna> patti smith se ni
<idioterna> u2 se niso
<yang> dusan ursic je mel vcasih oddajo super o rocku, in je zmer povedal kako je kaksen muzkontar koncal
<yang> mislim da so mel vsi obdobja ko so bli mladi, bowie , jagger
<yang> da so probal vse
<yang> mogoce niso zapadli tko kot iggy pop recimo
<yang> on je bil cist na koncu
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soldier_%28album%29_cover.jpg
<Seniorita> File:Soldier (album) cover.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ja sam mas tut velik takih k niso
<idioterna> pa niso slabi na noben nacin
<yang> zdej vedt kdo se ni je tezko
<yang> ker te ni blo zraven
<yang> da bi tocn vedu al so kadil al ne
<idioterna> ne ni, ker mu komot verjames na besedo
<idioterna> _kadil_
<idioterna> seriously.
<Lurker69> http://i.imgur.com/VlymiEW.png hehe tole bi lahka bla reklama za linux
<idioterna> a ti misls da od kajenja umres? :)
<yang> mislim travaril
<yang> itd
<yang> flower power
<idioterna> trava sploh nobena droga ni
<idioterna> manj k navadn tobak
<Lurker69> bolk kot ne vsi bandi pijejo alkohol tak da kar se mene tiče se vsi drogirajo
<idioterna> ce tko pogledas pol zlo verjetno drzi
<yang> iggy pop je bil parkrat v SLO
<Lurker69> pa ne mislim s tem nč slabga
<Lurker69> vsak človk ma pravico daa si izbere svoj strup
<yang> ma to je rock life, pripada imidzu
<yang> http://maxskansascity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/BowieIggy060213.jpg
<Lurker69> itak je vojna proti drogam eny najhujših absurdov v sodobnem pravnem sistemu
<Lurker69> 5 krat veš škode zarad vojne  proti drogam kot zaradi drog samih
<yang> cudn, ne najdem fotke od iggyja ko je bil na heroinu
<yang> je gol poziral
<Lurker69> in še nobenga nisem slišu da bi reku da ne kadi travem snifa spida al ma je Ejev zato ker so illegalni
<idioterna> to ni nc posebnga, da si gol
<idioterna> js sm tut, pa ne rabm heroina za to.
<idioterna> in vseen mi je za imidz
<Lurker69> baje da je s heroinom lepše... sam nisem ziher tega še nisem probu, vsaj zavestno ne
<idioterna> s heroinom ni panike dokler ni intravenozno
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bayer_Heroin_bottle.jpg
<Seniorita> File:Bayer Heroin bottle.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> se dobi za lajsanje kaslja.
<idioterna> no, zdej ne vec
<yang> haha
<yang> ja mdma pa za hucanje
<idioterna> je prepovedan, k boh ne dej da bi kdo to mel
<yang> hujsanje
<idioterna> ja sam vse to lahko dobis kadarkoli
<yang> sej GMO bo ista tezava cez 10 let
<idioterna> tut ko so trgovine zaprte.
<idioterna> ne, ne bo
<idioterna> zakaj misls da bi bla?
<yang> heh
<yang> se bodo pol efekti pokazal
<idioterna> dej prestudiri ksno resno knjigo o genetiki no
<idioterna> da bos vidu da je to lih tok nesmiselna trditev kokr "letos smo nov krompir vsjal sam je mogoce strupen, se bo cez 10 let pokazal"
<yang> ja sej so studije
<yang> o GMO
<yang> neuradne
<yang> pac malo preberi na to
<idioterna> a, neuradne
<idioterna> kako se pa razlikujejo od uradnih?
<idioterna> da v resnici niso studije ampak en komat neki napise za umanoterovce?
<yang> verjetno tudi uradne pac, amapk kot uradna v ZDA velja da ni tok skodljivo, v Evropi pa majo neke omejitve glede tega
<idioterna> ce mas podatke jih pac predstavis
<Lurker69> men se GMO ne zdi nč bolj sporno od dobrega starega križanja
<idioterna> dejstvo je, da ne more bit nekih "zapoznelih ucinkov", ker lahko v laboratoriju zelo natancno preveris, kaj nastaja
<idioterna> gmo je kvecjemu manj sporno, ker pri krizanju v resnici pojma ne mores imet kaj bo rezultat
<yang> na omu
<Lurker69> kvečjem je bouljše saj so vpleteni ljufjde ki o genetiki nekaj vedo za razliko od večine tistih ki se tako srdito borijo broti genetskemu inženiringu
<yang> na komu, na misih in zajcih
<yang> tezje pa na ljudeh, mogoce na kitajskih oporecnikih
<idioterna> kako na komu?
<idioterna> sej nismo 100 let zadej
<idioterna> mamo masne spektrometre, spodobne mikroskope, obvladamo organsko kemijo
<yang> ma clovek se igra boga na vseh podrocjih
<yang> hoce prehiteti evolucijo za miljone let
<idioterna> aha in enkrat bo bog prsu
<idioterna> in bo reku DOST JE, JSM TAGLAVN
<idioterna> in bo zastrupu vse k so jedl GMO
<idioterna> makes sense
<Lurker69> sicer pa malokdo ve da so tehnike križanja veliko bolj nepredvidljive kot genski inženering, en način spodbujanja "naravnih mutacij" je recimo da pošpricaš staro sorto t malo plutonija
<yang> GMO uje v osnovi velik biznis
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> ker ponuja ogromne izboljsave
<Lurker69> tako si zagotoviš obilico novih sort  v naslednji generaciji semen
<idioterna> z vlaganjem v tehnologijo
<idioterna> skoda da je plutonij strupen, ampak ce uporabis samo za seme i guess ni tok hudo :)
<idioterna> yang: evolucijo smo ze zdavnaj prehiteli za milijone let
<idioterna> takoj ko je clovek razvil sposobnost prepoznavanja simbolov je blo konec z biolosko evolucijo
<yang> poglej idioterna ce lahko modificirajo gen, da mu dodajajo in odvzemajo najrazlicnejse zadeve, da je odporen proti enmu skodljivcu, da je odporen proti susi, da je odporen proti poplavam...potem mu tudi lahko dodajo gen da recimo zadeva postane sterilna in to je super resitev za afriko
<idioterna> "zadeva postane sterilna"?
<idioterna> da rastlina postane sterilna?
<yang> da te nardi sterilnga
<Lurker69> mene pri the GMO is so evil debatah najoblj moti to da smo z križanjem naredil veliko bolj čudne stvari ba se noben ne upira
<yang> ce jes dolgo casa
<Lurker69> pse si poglejte
<idioterna> ne more te nardit sterilnega.
<idioterna> aja
<yang> no cepivo te lahko recimo
<Lurker69> kitajski goli pes, 1,m visoki hrt, činčile... vse to sma naredil z križanjem
<idioterna> ja, ampak te ne
<idioterna> mislm ja
<idioterna> v teoriji bi lahko sintetiziral tak DNA da proizvaja hm
<idioterna> kaj pa povzroca sterilnost sploh
<yang> no pac dodali bi neko mutacijo ki bi lahko povvzrocala sterilnost in bi odpravili s prenaseljenostjo
<idioterna> poleg tega da je to skrajno nemogoce nardit, ne da bi melo hude stranske ucinke
<idioterna> in bi se torej zelo hitro opazilo
<idioterna> tut ni nobenga smisla v tem
<yang> verjetno zananstveniki vedo kare gen lahko povzroci sterilnost, in zakaj ga ne bi dodali v afrisko hrano ?
<idioterna> ker gen ki ga pojes _ne povzroci sterilnosti_
<Lurker69> pa recimo inzulin se danes proizvaja z bakterijami ki so gentsko spremenjene, sladkorni bolniki bi bili nbrez genetike na mnogo slabšem kot os sedaj, da ne govorimo o ubogih preašičih ki so nekoč bili tovarne inzulina
<yang> al pa bi recimo imeli plantazo za hrano namenjeno samo afriski v obliki USAID ali bilo kaj
<idioterna> tut ko pojes solato ne postanes zelen od klorofila
<idioterna> ja ampak kar ti hocem povedat je, da geni za sterilnost ne povzrocajo sterilnosti
<idioterna> dokler niso del tvoje DNA
<idioterna> in hrana, ki jo pojes, ne postane del tvojega dednega materiala
<Lurker69> drek je lahka zelen če ješ veliko zelenjave
<idioterna> ampak jo kislina in encimi v zelodcu razbijejo na prafaktorje
<yang> ja nekje se absorbira, in scasoma lahko povzroca neplodnost
<idioterna> lahko bi v teoriji naredil rastlino, ki sintetizira kemicne spojine, ki povzrocajo sterilnost
<Lurker69> deloma, čist fizikalno se atomi iz katerih se dela dedni material v modih pridobijo iz hrane
<idioterna> ampak v praksi to spojino zelo hitro opazis.
<Lurker69> si to kar ješ, to je fizikalno in kemijsko čist jasno
<idioterna> js nism nobena solata.
<yang> Lurker69: tako je
<idioterna> yang: to velja tut za navadne tune.
<Lurker69> ja pa si, atomi ki gradijo tvoje telo pridejo is hrane in nekaj malega iz zraka
<idioterna> ce jih dovolj pojes, zaradi ekscesnega vnosa zivega srebra postanes sterilen.
<yang> idioterna: no sej jaz velik tune pojem, zato sem tok butast
<idioterna> lej, pojes lahko gene morskega psa
<idioterna> pa ti ne zraste plavut.
<yang> pa zgleda ze napol sterilen
<idioterna> pa tut ce je sterilen morski pes ne ratas sterilen
<Lurker69> mislim da se vsi atomi v telesu zamenjajo v okoli sedmih letih, če je vir kjer sem to prebral kaj vredeen
<idioterna> ja, to so te
<idioterna> feynmanove ocene
<yang> baje da zivo srebro skodi mozganom, pa drugim zadevam v telesu
<idioterna> dejstvo je tut da smo vsi iz atomov, ki so prsli iz zelo masivnih supernov
<Lurker69> ya
<idioterna> yang: vse je odvisno od koncentracij
<Lurker69> iz take smo snovi kot sanje... al ka je že un pregovor
<yang> ampak razmisljati o hrani katera je zdrava in katera ne, dandanes ni smiselno, saj pravim ce si vegan je velka verjetnost da bos jedel lahko samo GMA sojo
<Lurker69> ampak ja če ješ meso sterilnih živali ali rastlin to ne pomeni da boš postal sterilen
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> vecina soje se vedno ni GMO
<yang> to ne drzi
<yang> vecina je GMO
<idioterna> zunaj EU.
<yang> mozno
<yang> pac
<idioterna> pri nas so precej strogi zakoni, laboratorije pa dejansko poznam
<yang> glede na celotno svetovno predelavo je vecina GMO ze
<idioterna> tko da vem kaj delajo
<idioterna> ja, hvala bogu
<idioterna> vecina soje gre itak za futrat zivali, ki jih potem industrijsko pokoljemo
<yang> komat pravi da GMO tudi izpodrinja avtohtone vrste po naravni selekciji
<Lurker69> mene GMO sploh ne moti, nekatere stare sorte, al pa tud popolnoma naranve rastline so mnogo bolj strupene og GMO soje
<yang> ker je bolj odporno
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> tut druge vrste izpodrivajo avtohtone vrste
<Lurker69> uni reveži na kitajkem nebi nikol mel dost riže če nebi v 80 ou GMO strokovnjak naredu sort za njih
<idioterna> japonski dresnik je/bo unicil ene 200 vrst v ljubljanski kotlini
<idioterna> pa je popolnoma naravna rastlina k jo je nekdo prnesu sem
<yang> ce bi res GMO pomagal pri odpravi lakote ne recem da bi resili problem, ampak vecinoma se gre tu samo za zasluzek, tisti v afriki ki so lacni so se naprej lacni
<idioterna> GMO _je ze_ odpravil lakoto
<idioterna> zdaj je treba samo se vojno, pa ne bo vec nihce lacen
<yang> eh to je iluzorno
<idioterna> tle bo pa treba pomoje najprej religije mal prebutat.
<yang> vojna in GMO sta velik biznis
<Lurker69> sicer pa malo sterilnosti med ljudmi nebi bilo tako slabo, ne sdam u afriki pa indiji tudi pri nas, mi smo pravi rak na zemlji, in tam kjer je družba boulj zaostala se množijo kot zajci
<idioterna> mene nc ne skrbi za planet
<idioterna> it's been through a lot worse.
<yang> evo zdej lahko najdem kak clanek o sterilnosti v ZDA
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permian_extinction
<Seniorita> Permian–Triassic extinction event - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> americani imajo precej slabo hrano oz prehranske navade
<Lurker69> je bil ja, sam mi mu ne koristmo preveč, in nismo tolk superiorni da si zaslužmo neke privilegije, tole polivanje zenlje z asfaltom pa betonom je mal pretirano in če ne druga grdo izgleda
<idioterna> nobody cares
<idioterna> par Ma pa ne bo nikjer nic.
<idioterna> na geoloski dobi se sploh se zacela ni cloveka civilizacija
<idioterna> in jaz verjamem, da bomo koloniziral vecino osoncja.
<Lurker69> misliš?
<Lurker69> ja no luno pa mars
<idioterna> preden bo prebliz eksplodirala ksna supernova in ne bo nikogar vec.
<idioterna> tut ne vidm nc narobe z zivljenjem v jupitrovi orbiti recimo
<Lurker69> pa kako venerino luno če jo bom znal segret
<idioterna> ja to ni problem to se da vse zivo v teoriji
<idioterna> loh jo odvleces v primerno oddaljenost od sonca
<idioterna> pa postane planet
<yang> idioterna: predlagam da zacnes kupovati revijo Global
<Lurker69> bomo vidl
<yang> tam noter marskej pise
<Lurker69> lahka da bo čez 500 let sel cvet poln črcov muslimanov ki se bojo z mačetam lovil  po evropi pa ameriki
<yang> http://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/infertility.cfm#b
<Seniorita> Infertility fact sheet | womenshealth.gov
<yang> Yes. About 10 percent of women (6.1 million) in the United States ages 15-44 have difficulty getting pregnant or staying pregnant, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
<Lurker69> cel svet*
<yang> to je velik odstotek
<yang> ne vem kaksen je odstotek pri nas
<Lurker69> zravn dodaj še 20% tako debelih da večina tud če bi želela zravn ne pride
<yang> no pac
<yang> glede na njihov lifestyle seveda
<yang> vecina jih je debelih
<Lurker69> ja definitivno se genetsko poslabšujemo, darvin in evolucija za nas ne veljata več
<Lurker69> to je davek udobnega življenja
<idioterna> yang: slis se kot revija k ni zame
<Lurker69> po naravi bi morali vsi ti ljudje z boleznimi in težavami umreti predenj bi imeli potomce
<idioterna> yang: js berem publikacije k navajajo vire.
<yang> What increases a man's risk of infertility?
<idioterna> yang: ne ni velik odstotek
<yang> What increases a man's risk of infertility?
<idioterna> yang: normalen je
<yang> http://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/infertility.cfm#e
<Seniorita> Infertility fact sheet | womenshealth.gov
<Lurker69> vso to ujčkanje pa dezinketiciranje okolja nam dolgoročno škoduje
<yang> Environmental toxins, including pesticides and lead
<idioterna> pa mene sterilnost v resnici ne skrbi
<idioterna> otrok je prevec, pa premal se jih vzgoji v odrasle ljudi
<Lurker69> če otrok ne preživi dovoolj časa v naravi in pride v stik z nekaj svinjarije ima veliko več možnosti razviti razne alergije
<idioterna> da strupi povzrocajo sterilnost ni cisto nic novega
<yang> ja
<yang> se strinjam
<idioterna> how i wish i was infertile
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> what
<yang> sej mas lustne otroke
<lynxlynxlynx> tud če se stanje ne bi nič spreminjalo, večina ljudi pozablja za koliko je v zadnjih 30 letih naraslo svetovno prebivalstvo
<idioterna> ja ampak tut ce ne bi bli moji bi jih enako vzgojil
<lynxlynxlynx> maš naraščajoče trende vsega že samo zarad tega
<idioterna> sam ne bi mi blo treba pazit na kontracepcijo nonstop
<idioterna> zoprn je
<lynxlynxlynx> skoraj enako prostora, ljudi pa več, itak da je pol večja izpostavljenost
<Lurker69> ja uni grafi raasti prebivalstva so eni najbolj groznih kar je vseh teh "al gore" powerpoint grafov na netu
<idioterna> mene pa nc ne skrbi to
<yang> idioterna: glede na to , da ima 1 promil populacije skupaj vec denarja kot preostalih, bi z njihovo 10% donacijo ze zdavnaj lahko izkoreninili lakoto
<idioterna> po revoluciji bojo itak vsi moral v sole spet
<idioterna> pa se bodo naucil
<idioterna> yang: wrong.
<Lurker69> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b7/Population_curve.svg/360px-Population_curve.svg.png
<lynxlynxlynx> teach a man to fish
<idioterna> yang: gates prakticno ves svoj dnar mece v afriko in ne pomaga
<idioterna> in gates ve zakaj ne pomaga
<idioterna> ampak ker si ne more kupit vojske
<lynxlynxlynx> gates večino meče v ameriko
<idioterna> ne more nic.
<idioterna> to je sele zadnjih 5 let
<idioterna> prej je gradil neke vodovode v afriki in podobne reci
<idioterna> pa je vidu da nima smisla
<yang> idioterna: to je uradna verzija njegove donacije
<idioterna> ma ti si mal uradn spet
<idioterna> to je dejstvo
<idioterna> verjames mu lahko na besedo, ker ves kaksen clovk je
<yang> idioterna: ozadje je to, da bi naredil cepivo in ga prodajal dol lahko
<idioterna> he has no reason to lie about this
<idioterna> ne, ni res.
<idioterna> in ce si to prebral v globalu, je global bad journalism
<yang> idioterna: recimo da dela dobronamerno
<idioterna> bill gates je ze najbogatejsi clovk na svetu
<idioterna> ne rabi vec denarja.
<idioterna> tut ni zloben, neumen, pohlepen al pa retardiran
<yang> tko pravi da bi rad resil vecino problemov s tem giving pledge
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in ma prav
<idioterna> in prav ma tut ko placuje sole v ameriki
<yang> od takrat mi je malo bolj vsec
<idioterna> ker glavni problem amerike so zaendrek sole.
<yang> njegov namen je zbrati nevem koliko miljarderjev skupaj da bi donirali svoja sredstva, samo morda je ozadje tega tako, da bi se vec sluzili
<yang> saj ne mores vedet
<yang> un buffet se mi zdi da je doniral 99% premozenja
<yang> un microsoft no. 2
<yang> a je bufet?
<idioterna> warren buffet ja
<yang> varen bife
<yang> ja
<idioterna> no js zdej osebno poznam en kup teh bogatih ljudi in so cist navadni ljudje ki jim je prakticno cist vseen za denar
<idioterna> fino jim je da jim ni treba skrbet za to in vse cesar ne rabjo zmecejo v reci, ki so smiselne
<idioterna> no, razn ce so verni
<idioterna> pol delajo neumnosti.
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> zarad takih pogledov grejo eni v ekstreme da skrijejo svoje donacije
<idioterna> ja k vsi mislnjo da majo neki za bregom
<yang> How long should women try to get pregnant before calling their doctors?
<yang> Most experts suggest at least one year. Women 35 or older should see their doctors after six months of trying. A woman's chances of having a baby decrease rapidly every year after the age of 30.
<idioterna> js tut na skrivaj placujem socialno podporo parim ljudem k vem da jo rabjo, pa jim je drzava ne da
<yang> ok bo treba mlajso od 30 najdt
<idioterna> jsm najdu 18 let staro
<yang> :)
<idioterna> trenirala sva dokler ni bla 28 stara
<idioterna> pol sva sla pa zares in je s prve ratal
<yang> hehehe
<idioterna> sam sva vedla vse o tem
<zdobersek> 10 let, 10000 ur itd :>
<idioterna> kako potekajo cikli
<yang> ja sej
<yang> to dost ljudi ne ve
<lynxlynxlynx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Feeney <--
<yang> idioterna:
<Seniorita> Chuck Feeney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> kdaj je ovulacija, kdaj je treba kopulirat
<yang> ampak se oobnese
<yang> razen ce zenska ne zna racunat
<yang> pol je kriza :)
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> tut ne vejo da se otrok ne pretepa, ker ni nobenega smisla v tem
<pitko> andrejz full nizov so dodal v gufw ...
<idioterna> tut ne vejo da majo komunisti boljsi seks k vsi ostali
<yang> zakaj ze ?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> tko je pokazu research
<idioterna> i guess zarad vecje enakosti med spoloma
<yang> heh zadnjic sem bral , da ljudje v povprecju vec seksajo kadar so vojne itd.
<yang> oz cas krize
<idioterna> al pa ko elektrike zmanjka
<yang> hehe
<pitko> yang kje je pa tle logika?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> 9 mescov po vecini major blackoutov je bil bump
<idioterna> pitko: cheap entertainment je
<yang> pitko: ne vem kje je logika
<yang> pitko: verjetno so bolj "doma" ne hodjo ven ce padajo bombe
<yang> pa TVja ne gledajo
<idioterna> aja aja
<idioterna> glavni razlog za med vojno je bil afaik ugotovljen "this may be our last day"
<idioterna> sindrom
<yang> al pa to
<pitko> aa
<idioterna> glede tega mam eno hudo poezijo nekje
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g46DCcRpQSw
<idioterna> tale
<Seniorita> Godspeed You Black Emperor! - F# A# ∞ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Label: Constellation Catalog#: cst003 Format: Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue Country: Canada Released: Genre: Rock Style: Post Rock Tracklist A - Nervous, Sad, Po...«
<pitko> make sense :)
<yang> uf je ze pol desetih
<yang> hitr je slo
<idioterna> pardon
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVekJTmtwqM
<Seniorita> Godspeed You Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues - YouTube
<idioterna> tole.
<Seniorita> »The full track from F♯A♯∞, unedited and in 1080p high quality. Encoded from a FLAC source. Video contains every scrap of artwork that comes with the physical...«
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> se splaca poslusat.
<yang> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/health/story/2012-04-23/infertility-young-women/54482470/1
<Seniorita> New face of infertility: Under 35, frustrated – USATODAY.com
<Seniorita> »TTC may well be the new OMG for life as a young woman with motherhood on her mind.«
<yang> The latest federal data from 2006-08 suggest that among childless married women ages 15-29, 15% report fertility problems; for ages 30-34, it's 14%.
<yang> no to je ogromen odstotek
<yang> glee na to
<yang> da prakticno vsak zdrav clovek bi moral biti ploden
<yang> oz da se vsi rodimo plodni
<idioterna> a to si ti zdej strokovno ugotovu?
<idioterna> ne, se ne rodimo plodni
<idioterna> plodni postanemo v puberteti, nekateri
<zdobersek> vsi se rodimo s potencialom plodnosti
<zdobersek> continue.
<idioterna> moznost da zenska zanosi v enem letu rednih spolnih odnosov je v povprecju 4%
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: poglej na strani od who, ziher maš na voljo podatke za cel svet
<yang> ne vem , bom pogledal se statistiko EU, ampak mislim da je neplodnost v ZDA velik problem in to nekateri pripisujejo njihovi hrani in pesticidom in GMO tudi,
<dz0ny> re
<idioterna> neplodnost v zda ni problem
<idioterna> razen za tiste k so neplodni in njihove zdravnike in zavarovalnice
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ampak tut ta je znatno manjsi kot diabetes, cv bolezni in rak
<yang> Kako pogosta je neplodnost?
<yang> Natančnega podatka o pogostosti neplodnosti v Sloveniji nimamo, vendar ocenjujemo, da so podatki primerljivi z evropskimi in je neploden vsak sedmi par.
<yang> se pravi vsaka sedma je teoreticno neplodna oz vsaka 14.
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> vsak sedmi par.
<idioterna> to pomen da sta na vsakih 14 ljudi 1-2 neplodna
<idioterna> neplodnih zensk je le malenkost vec kot moskih
<idioterna> ce mas mikroskop loh precej hitr ugotovis ce si neploden
<idioterna> js ocitno nism: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_viyJbpa0
<Seniorita> 500x magnified - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Using a 7D at 60fps, rendered as 24fps, through the canon's 100mm macro and through a 300x microscope (10x eyepiece, 30x objective lens).«
<yang> men je zanimiv pogled k ga ima Arne Hodalic
<idioterna> ne vem kasnga ma
<yang> Na kratko, pravi da je prevec hudega videl in se je odlocil da ne bo imel otrok
<idioterna> zanimivo
<yang> moral bi videt njegov dokumentarec,
<idioterna> jaz sem pa ravno zato hotu vzgojit normalne, kriticne in skepticne otroke
<yang> tole na kratko ti v bistvu nic ne pove
<idioterna> da bodo lahko pomagal gradit svet brez trpljenja
<idioterna> ce bi se dal posvojit v sloveniji bi rajs to sicer
<idioterna> ampak je prakticno nemogoce
<yang> idioterna: aja priporocam ogled razstave njegovih fotografij (Indija skozi cas) in tam imas tudi ta dokumentarec ki si ga lahko ogledas, na Ljubljanskem Gradu
<yang> tega ne glej ce bos sel na razstavo, ker so slike z razstave https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoDHAb5YqN0
<Seniorita> 25 let Indije, Arne Hodalič - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Njegovih 25 let Indije & Skrivnosti Ljubljanice na straneh National Geographica; fotografska razstava«
<idioterna> ah to sm ze vidu ni neki zlo posebnga
<yang> ...
<idioterna> mislm fotke so odlicne to nc ne recem
<idioterna> indija ni
<yang> ja pac ti indija ne potegne
<idioterna> indeed
<yang> men je vedno zanimivo to videt, kaksen tak svet, ne bi pa sel osebno tja (vsaj zaenkrat ne)
<idioterna> prepotoval sem znaten del centralne azije in govoril z ogromno ljudmi
<idioterna> in morm rect da majo zlo razlicne svetovne nazore
<yang> po kerih drzavah si sel
<idioterna> rusija mongolija kitajska
<yang> aha
<idioterna> znotraj rusije seveda sibirija pa burjatija
<yang> ja tisto je drugacna azija kot dol bolj juzno, tudi zanimiva po svoje
<idioterna> pa na bajkalu sm bil
<yang> bolj nomadi
<idioterna> tistega juzno ne prenesem
<yang> si bil v kako se rece tisti mongolski hisi sotoru
<idioterna> rad imam mraz in veter
<idioterna> ger
<yang> ger ja
<idioterna> oz. rusko jurta
<idioterna> sem bil ja sej to je zlo vseprisotno tam
<yang> mislim transsibirska zeleznica zna biti dozivetje
<yang> si to sel
<yang> pa niti ni tok drago 1x sem gledal cenik
<idioterna> sem sel ja
<yang> ampak baje da sta dve liniji, ena za navadni potniski vlak, ena pa neka prestizna po zasoljeni ceni za bogatune
<idioterna> to je zdej ja
<idioterna> takrat je bil samo en vlak
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/hovsgol.jpg
<idioterna> kera bedna slikca
<yang> ja to bi lahko bilo tut na kozjanskem
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/hovsgol.jpg
<idioterna> ja pa ni
<yang> dost podobna pokrajina
<yang> enkrat sem gledal 3D posnetke mongolije in GER-a
<yang> je tocno se videlo kako je noter
<idioterna> ni podobna
<idioterna> mislm mal zgleda mogoce ampak to je like 1700m visok
<idioterna> http://binged.it/16hEMAY
<Seniorita> Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions
<idioterna> tle je to
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-02/p9020004.jpg je pa suni
<yang> http://www.stereoscopy.com/isu/congress.html
<Seniorita> International Stereoscopic Union: The ISU Congress
<yang> 20-26.8. Ljubljana
<yang> me ne je mal prjemal da bi 3D fotografiral
<yang> sam so zadeve custom narjene
<yang> pa kr velike za okoli trogat
<yang> zdej mas sicer ze kompakte k 3d fotografirajo
<yang> sam to je potem bolj svoh kvaliteta
<yang> idioterna: ja pokrajina se vidi da je mongolska, veliko stepe in ravnina
<yang> mislim tu se ni cisto susna
<yang> Tist tip ki je sel do nomadov
<yang> pa je sel z jeepi tja po  brezpotjih
<yang> da je do gera prsu
<idioterna> jeepi.
<idioterna> how rude
<yang> sej je reku
<yang> da papa nomad ma jeepa
<yang> da pride naokol
<yang> druga majo pa konje
<idioterna> ja jeepa rabjo za televizijo gledat
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-01/p9010274.jpg
<yang> nekak majo eno hirearhijo kdo kje spi v geru
<idioterna> tkole
<idioterna> ja
<yang> hehe
<yang> hudo
<idioterna> pa "zivjo" recejo "drzte psa!"
<yang> kaksna antena
<yang> ma ne bi blo slabo tko zivet, ce bi mel internetni uplink hehehe
<idioterna> polet je 40 stopinj
<idioterna> pozim je -40.
<yang> uf
<idioterna> ni vroce polet
<yang> cak
<idioterna> k je suh zrak
<yang> a oni kampirajo celo leto
<idioterna> mislm se da prezivet
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<yang> ker enkrat sem gledu dokumentarec je en zivel neko obdobje v stanovanju, k je dober zasluzil, sam to je bil bolj napol nomad
<idioterna> selijo se v mesta ja
<idioterna> vedno bolj
<idioterna> tam je pa vedno vec kriminala zarad socialne stiske
<idioterna> med nomadi ni kriminala k si zivljensko odvisn od vseh okol sebe
<idioterna> se posebej pozimi
<idioterna> mesto je bl zajebano
<yang> ja
<yang> no zanimiva izkusnja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to bo mogoče tebe zanimalo http://gopro.com/support/articles/gopro-app-available-now
<Seniorita> Information about the GoPro App and compatibility | GoPro Support
<idioterna> sm dobu ze mail in app store notification
<idioterna> ampak hvala vseen
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/30/ubuntu-forums-are-back-up-and-a-post-mortem/
<Seniorita> Canonical Blog
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1920-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1920-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-31
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ubuntuforums.org shekan, priporočena zamenjava gesel  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40557/#p40557
<miha> jutro
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8344768/Se-bosta-Stres-in-Turnšek-morala-posloviti/
<Seniorita> Se bosta Stres in Turnšek morala posloviti? - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [12.04] Chromium, Firefox, Programsko središče se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40558/#p40558
<Sky[x]> jutro
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> dz0ny: si tle?
<dz0ny> ja
<miha> al pa kdo drug, kje je že download za tomatovpn (ali drug tomato z vpn)
<dz0ny> tomato.groov.pl
<dz0ny> potegneš ta je najbolj stable
<miha> kiro konkretno? :)
<miha> http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K24/build5x-111-EN/ tole neki?
<Seniorita> Directory index · styled with h5ai
<Seniorita> »Directory index styled with h5ai (http://larsjung.de/h5ai)«
<dz0ny> kaer ruter maš
<miha> wrt54gl
<miha> brez usb menda
<dz0ny> tega pol http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K26/build5x-111-EN/tomato-K26-1.28.RT-MIPSR1-111-MiniVPN.trx
<dz0ny> http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=69
<Seniorita> Tomato by Shibby » Router List
<dz0ny> maš kaj gre na katerega
<dz0ny> mini pomeni da je brez snmp, sambe itd
<dz0ny> mipsr1 je R1 v tabeli
<dz0ny> miha works :)?
<miha> works
<miha> vidim da android client ne podpira tap, tun pa dela :)
<miha> dz0ny: tvoj image je bil prevelik
<miha> sm dal k24 ta malega
<dz0ny> hm sej ma 4 mega
<miha> ja
<dz0ny> nebi smel bil prevelik
<miha> ej, tak je javu on tomato brez vpn
<miha> kaj naj jst :D
<yang> kaj pa stinata
<yang> stimata
<miha> yang: vpn server na routerju
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMIsMjms_Zw
<Seniorita> Chromecast - Phone to Chromecast app - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nič posebnega glej http://googlecast.github.io/cast-chrome/
<Seniorita> Cast API Demo
<CrazyLemon> No Cast API is detected.
<CrazyLemon> impressive!
<yang> ce rabs se kacga wrt54gl, jaz mam se dva doma
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/sesuli-sta-se-meteo-si-in-arso-gov-si.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Sesuli sta se vremenski strani, močno obremenjeni na 113 in 112
<Seniorita> »Med neurjem sta se sesuli državni vremenski spletni strani. Na uro so namreč zabeležili več kot 1,5 milijona zahtevkov, kar je bil prevelik "napor" za strežnik. Veliko bolj kot običajno so klicali tudi na interventno številko policije 113 in klic v sili 112.«
<yang> hmmm
<yang> ocitno cas za postavitev alternativne strani
<dz0ny> yang al pa če bi cloudflare dali čez
<dz0ny> but will never happen
<miha> dz0ny: hm mam probleme se vedn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ubuntuforums.org shekan, priporočena zamenjava gesel  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40559/#p40559
<slax0r> ohaider, se komu mogoce sanja zakaj mi LO Calc ne prikaze CSV fajla ki ma kr ogromne celice?
<slax0r> sam sivo je use :/
<dz0ny> miha: kakšne?
<dz0ny> wrtgl ma včasih probleme z ramom
<dz0ny> zapri vse tlenet pa ssh servise
<dz0ny> pač kar ne rabiš
<dz0ny> http://www.openanalytics.eu/blog/crowdfunding-ubuntu-edge-will-fail
<Seniorita> Crowdfunding the Ubuntu Edge will fail | OpenAnalytics
<j4b0> ja
<yang> dzony problem je tudi cpu
<yang> zacne trottlat
<yang> ne more sprocesirati zadev v dolocenen casu
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> e900 je cheap nadomestek
<dz0ny> 300mh 32mb rama
<dz0ny> dosti bolj odziven
<dz0ny> na radiju nam 4 cliente cist predela
<sasa84> jou
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> o napsy :)
<napsy> hej
<napsy> ka dogaja? :)
<Sky[x]> en str film grem gledat
<Sky[x]> k nv kam bi se dal pa kva bidelov :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> aja tocn fraj mas
<Sky[x]> mal sem zmatran se od vcerajznega zuranja :)
<napsy> hehe ste pil :)
<miha> dan sasa84
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> aja ta kanal se logira ups
<Sky[x]> jst ne pijem :>
<miha> :))
<Sky[x]> ej ve kdo kak obi mi prkazval dvojne podnapise naenkrat ?
<dz0ny> what?
<dz0ny> očala taka kupš
<dz0ny> and why would you want to do that?
<idioterna> js tut ne pijem
<idioterna> zuram pa nonstop, it's how the internet is
<yang> zakaj ne pijes
<idioterna> alkohola
<idioterna> alcohol metabolites do terrible things to the brain
<yang> a si zdravljen alkoholik
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> cenim svoje intelektualne sposobnosti
<yang> mah od malo alkohola ni se noben umrl, rdece vino je dokazano blagodejno za srce
<idioterna> in ne vidim razloga da bi jih poskusal zmanjsat z drogiranjem
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> LD50 je 7mg/kg
<yang> pretiravati ni treva
<idioterna> okrog en gram alkohola si moras v zilo stisnt da mas 50% sans da umres
<idioterna> niti ni tok zlo velik
<yang> od enga piva me ne bo vrag vzel
<idioterna> tut ce bi si kravji drek razmazal po obrazu ne bi umrl
<idioterna> pa tega ne pocnes.
<idioterna> so why alcohol?
<idioterna> nima smisla
<idioterna> smrdi,
<yang> mah spet neke tvoje teorije, ljudje vozijo kamione po avtocesti z 3.5 promila
<idioterna> unicuje nevrone
<idioterna> povzroca en kup stvari, ki se z njimi nocem ukvarjat
<idioterna> zal mi je, ne razumem
<dz0ny> hm tle mamo enga mulca k je začel pri devetih pit, sedaj je star 18 ne zna pisat, ne računat
<yang> vazno da si nastudiral da trava ne skoduje
<idioterna> nisem
<idioterna> to si si ti izmislil zdajle.
<yang> dxony gypsy
<idioterna> itak pa pravis, da ce si lahko nekdo vsak dan vbrizgne pol grama heroina v zilo
<idioterna> to pomeni da ni nic narobe, ce se enkrat na teden fiksnes
<idioterna> it's _exactly_ what you said.
<dz0ny> pa short memory loss
<idioterna> sam da pr alkoholu je baje ok
<idioterna> pr heroinu pa iz nekega razloga ni
<idioterna> nekonsistenten si.
<dz0ny> yang: ne starša st abla vikend pijanca
<dz0ny> pri 11 je Å¡el v rejo
<dz0ny> sam ni pomagal
<idioterna> pa slovenc je bil
<yang> idioterna glazek vincka na dan je blagodejno vprasaj srcnega kirurga
<dz0ny> z razvojnega vidika je bilo prepozno
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni.
<yang> blabla
<idioterna> nism vedu da je yang narkic
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> bs3
<idioterna> figures
<idioterna> tam so itak vsi skos zadrogirani
<idioterna> k mu enkrat omenis moznost da bi bil lahko tut clean
<idioterna> se mu pa utrga
<dz0ny> .sc james blunt - Bonfire Heart
<idioterna> "sej mi nc ne skod, prov zivcn sm"
<yang> ja geto smo, brez pistol sploh ne upamo ven
<idioterna> "ce ne dobim kozarcka"
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> ceprov pistola je dost neustrezna naprava za obrambo pred recmi k jih v tistem getu srecas
<idioterna> azbestno obleko bi rabu pa spodi neprebojni jopic
<yang> ne vem sicer od kje tebi podatki da je bs nevaren okolis
<dz0ny> .sc james blunt - Bonfire Heart
<breza> Bonfire Heart(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/jamesblunt/bonfire-heart ♥1,722 ▶106,005
<idioterna> yang: na metelkovi sm zvedu.
<idioterna> od svojga dilerja.
<yang> aja sej res tam ni nobenih narkicev
<idioterna> so, ja
<idioterna> pred zdravstvenim domom.
<idioterna> kjer dobijo metadon
<idioterna> which is why it's called "metadonkova"
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<idioterna> alkohol je trda droga, ki vpliva na vse zivo
<idioterna> jaz cenim svoje mozgane, zato je ne uzivam
<yang> ti tut ne bos zdrav umrl, prevec kolesaris, enkrat te bo infarkt
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> a ce bi uzival alkohol pa to ne bi drzalo?
<idioterna> mislm ne vidim povezave
<idioterna> a ni to najbolj infantilna mozna drza
<idioterna> "sej oni pa delajo X, tko da ni nc narobe ce jaz delam Y" ?
<idioterna> alkohol je nekoristen, nobenega razloga ni, da bi ga kdorkoli moral uzivat
<miha> idioterna: čudno, da si hkrati nevernik in nealkoholik
<idioterna> je fajn za pucat kasetarje pa razkuzit odprte rane
<idioterna> tko k peroksid prblizn
<idioterna> miha: zakaj bi blo to cudno?
<miha> tak
<miha> ko si svoboden, da uživaš alkohol
<idioterna> "kozarec rdecega po kosilu" komot zamenja ustrezna zelenjava, ki je se bolj koristna
<idioterna> sej sem tut svoboden da uzivam v pobijanju ljudi
<idioterna> and yet i don't
<idioterna> ko enkrat razumes da ne obstaja nobena karma, nobeno nadbitje in da v vesolje ni vgrajenih nobenih konceptov pravicnosti al pa cesarkoli podobnega
<idioterna> si popolnoma svoboden
<idioterna> kar v resnici samo pomeni, da sam nosis odgovornost za vse, kar pocnes
<miha> seveda obstaja karma !g tit for tat
<Seniorita> Tit for tat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tit_for_tat
<idioterna> ne, to je druzbena pogodba
<idioterna> ni vgrajeno v fiziko vesolja ampak v evolucijo zivali ki zivijo v tropih, credah ali krdelih
<miha> ne gre se za pogodbo, gre se za privzeti firmware
<idioterna> ja, samo ni
<idioterna> komot ga pobrises al pa sploh ne naucis
<idioterna> in imas sociopata, pri katerem to ne deluje
<miha> seveda, ampak imaš veliko (večino?) osebkov, ki tako ravnajo
<miha> privzeto, brez pogodbe
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ni argument za to da karma obstaja
<miha> torej karma efektivno obstaja
<idioterna> ne, to pa ni res
<idioterna> "privzeto" ne pomeni "brez pogodbe"
<miha> pač ne morš rečt, da karme ni, ker prej ali slej se bo našel kak osebek, ki bo reagiral na tak način
<idioterna> komot reces, da karme ni
<miha> nevernik :)
<idioterna> karma je zelo tog koncept
<idioterna> pravi, da je vesolje pravicno, kar ne drzi
<idioterna> iz povprecja cloveske druzbe je seveda zelo enostavno potegniti zakljucek, da karma obstaja
<idioterna> ampak ker obstajajo primeri, ko to ne drzi, moras sprejeti, da je to samo najbolj verjeten nacin obnasanja
<idioterna> nikakor pa ne nujen
<idioterna> no, budisti pa hindujci to kompenzirajo z reinkarnacijo
<idioterna> "ce niso serijskega morilca dobil v tem lajfu, ga bodo pa v naslednjem"
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> how about no
<miha> ja no brez življenja po smrti res ne more bit absolutne pravičnosti. je pa še vedn dovolj verjetno, da te nekaj prej ali slej doleti kot kazen. mar ne?
<miha> dovolj verjetno, da če se nočeš živcirat, se moraš izognit packarijam
<miha> http://scienceblog.com/64948/low-doses-of-psychedelic-drug-erases-conditioned-fear-in-mice/
<Seniorita> Low doses of psychedelic drug erases conditioned fear in mice | ScienceBlog.com
<Seniorita> »Low doses of a psychedelic drug erased the conditioned fear response in mice, suggesting that the agent may be a treatment for post-traumatic stress disorder and related conditions, a new study by ...«
<idioterna> miha: ce se noces zivcirat si lahko tudi psihopat, pa je kul
<idioterna> mislm sej obstajajo droge k poskrbijo za to
<idioterna> verjetnost, da te doleti nekaj slabega, je 100%
<idioterna> da te nekaj dobrega pa malo manj.
<yang> slabo si ti prebral uno knjigo idioterna, vidim da se vedno ne razumes principa karme
<idioterna> brez skrbi, poenostavljam samo za potrebe irc diskusije
<idioterna> v svojem bistvu pa karma kljub temu ne obstaja.
<yang> tudi na zemlji si vezan na zakone ki jih moras spostovati, drugace te doletijo posledice, na visjem nivoju je to prakticno ista zadeva
<idioterna> to je zelo naiven pogled
<CrazyLemon> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/borut-pahor-i-jadranka-kosor-na-sastanku-u-trakoscanu---296752.html
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor i Jadranka Kosor na sastanku u Trakošćanu - Dnevnik.hr
<Seniorita> »Jadranka Kosor i Borut Pahor sastali su se danas u Trakošćanu gdje su podigli spomen ploču u znak sjećanja na svoj susret 2009. godine.«
<idioterna> skrajno komunisticen :)
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooooooool
<yang> cudno da tretjina populacije verjame v karmo, in veliko drugih religij, ti bos pa vse zanikal, ker ocitno ves da boga ni
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<idioterna> yang: yup
<idioterna> yang: ne, cudno ni
<idioterna> zalostno, kvecjemu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<yang> govori zase
<idioterna> saj vedno govorim zase
<idioterna> ljudje, ki jih ni nihce naucil logicnega diskurza, ne morejo priti do dna takim vprasanjem, zato potem ostajajo v temi
<idioterna> tretjina svetovne populacije je komunistov, ti pa mislis, da se motijo
<idioterna> kako si predrzen.
<miha> komunizem je vera, ja
<miha> opij ljudstva
<idioterna> vera v cloveka ja
<idioterna> za razliko od malo bolj obscenih religij je ta kar ok
<idioterna> miha: neki mam zate.
<idioterna> miha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl_r7rIcds8
<Seniorita> Do Communists Have Better Sex - YouTube
<miha> !g are communists swingers
<Seniorita> Ok u leftist Communist tree swingers - Freedom in the World http://www.mherrera.org/articles/6.htm
<idioterna> miha: rajs poglej film, dobr dokumentarc je
<miha> ma kaka katoličanka je boljš... zna klečat in vse ostalo
<idioterna> aja ok sorry
<idioterna> cist pozabu bias
<miha> hehe
<idioterna> no med komunisti se za dobr seks smatra tak, da majo vsi vpleteni kej od njega
<idioterna> pa seveda je za nas spolnost pomembna in hkrati ni povezana z nobeno vero, ideologijo ali cimerkoli
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sm se lihkar spomnu da bi moral katoliki porocit otroke takoj po rojstvu
<idioterna> namest da jih krstijo
<idioterna> to bi blo kul ker pol nebi mel problemov s tem pre-marital sexom
<yang> idioterna ne razumes dolocenih zadev se enkrat si preberi tisto knjigo
<idioterna> brez skrbi, zelo dobro razumem
<idioterna> ampak itak je vse zgolj filozofija
<idioterna> nima zveze s fizicnim svetom
<yang> dobro ce ne drugega so dolocena moralna nacela, ki jih uposteva vecina religij razen komunistov
<idioterna> funny, kako temeljito nimas pojma niti o moralnih nacelih, niti o komunistih, niti o religijah
<idioterna> in potem meni reces, da nisem razumel karme
<idioterna> haha
<yang> komunizem se je povsod izjalovil
<idioterna> nope
<yang> ne obnese se
<idioterna> wrong again, dear watson.
<idioterna> je pa res, da ni za povprecneze
<idioterna> komunisticna nacela se odlicno obnesejo v celi vrsti organiziranih komun
<idioterna> ena oblika ki je prezivela ze vec kot 70 let so izraelski kibuci
<yang> tudi v komunizmu imas elito, ki zatira manjsino
<yang> oz narobe
<idioterna> ne to pa ni res
<yang> zatira vecino
<idioterna> ne, ni res.
<miha> yang: odgovor bo, da pravega komunizma Å¡e nikjer ni blo, so se pa trudl v tej smeri
<miha> ker pravi komunizem je brezmadežen
<idioterna> to ni integralna komponenta komunizma
<idioterna> miha: lihkar sm dal primer pravega komunizma
<idioterna> kjer nihce nikogar ne zatira
<idioterna> ce je pravi komunizem tisto, kar definira komunisticni manifest
<yang> ja miga tako je, teorija je ok, samo se ne obnese,
<idioterna> vidva kr ignorirata dejstva
<idioterna> komunisticni manifest pravi, da je vojna, dokler ni cel planet komunisticen
<miha> eto pravi komunist iz klasične literature: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxer_%28Animal_Farm%29
<Seniorita> Boxer (Animal Farm) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna si bral 1984
<idioterna> ne, seveda ne
<idioterna> takega sranja jaz ne berem.
<yang> aja sranja ok
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> nah ves kaj mucno mi je devatirati sctabo prek mobitela
<idioterna> sem sicer dobil dve odlicni oceni iz literature v gimnaziji za govorno vajo, pri kateri sem analiziral in razclenil 1984
<miha> v jugoslovenskem prevodu živalske farme je uvodnik razlagu, kak orwell pač ni štekal samoupravnega demokratičnega socializma
<idioterna> se posebej podrobno koncept novoreka
<idioterna> miha: to sm dejansko prebral
<miha> :)
<idioterna> ta uvodnik
<yang> hehe miha
<yang> tist bi pa rad prebral
<idioterna> se kr strinjam z njim, ce bi orwell zivel v raju, ki je bil jugoslavija, namesto v sovjetski zvezi, bi bil ziher navdusen nad kolektivisticnim totalitarizmom
<miha> :)
<idioterna> no ampak kakorkoli obrnes, komunizem cist uredu funkcionira v dolocenih aplikacijah
<idioterna> celo brez nasilja in prisile
<yang> grem na sendvic, upam da brez mravelj
<yang> idioterna na podrocju ITja je najbolj komunisicna filozofija, filozofija fsf
<idioterna> yang: nonsense
<idioterna> yang: halo, kako loh sploh kej tacga reces?
<idioterna> FSF is all about freedom.
<idioterna> FSF temelji na avtorski pravici, ki je eden od temeljev zahodnega kapitalizma
<idioterna> brez tega ne bi blo GPL
<idioterna> in brez GPL ne bi blo pravic, ki iz licence izhajajo
<yang> mislim, glede na distribucijo programske opreme
<miha> najbolj komunistična licenca je apache
<yang> da jo das brezplacno sosedu
<miha> GPL je fašistična
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<miha> ane idioterna
<miha> sasa84: dan :)
<sasa84> oj miha
<idioterna> miha: quite
<sasa84> oj idioterna :)
<idioterna> miha: no, tut komunisticna v tem da je viral
<sasa84> oj yang
<sasa84> jutro breza
<yang> oj saska
<idioterna> "dokler ni vse gpl ne bomo spal!"
<idioterna> sasa84: zdravo
<yang> stallnan je nasploh zagovornik clovekovih svoboscin tudi izven okvira fsf
<yang> pa dobro komu jaz to razlagam, sej di to vedel prej kot jaz
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> zato sm pa vedno zelo skepticen do verske morale
<idioterna> k je najvecji vzrok za klanje v zgodovini clovestva
<yang> pa dobro mas religije ki so manj nasilne kot druge
<yang> bo saska kej dodala
<idioterna> ja sej nima zveze z nasiljem to
<yang> ampak spet so religije ki priznavajo dolocene povezave med drugimi religijami, mas pa tudi take ki trdijo, da je njihova edina prava
<idioterna> ah, to je vse sam politika
<yang> v osnovi se ravno ne marajo med sabo
<yang> v indiji in pakistanu mas hindujce in muslime, vxasih je bil pakistan del indije, pol so se sfajtal zarad tega
<yang> se zdej se dajejo za kashmir
<yang> pol mas na bliznjen vzhodu siite in sunite znotraj iste religije k se ne marajo
<idioterna> mhm, pa pozabu si na to da je najvec umrlih nasilne smrti po wwii v evropi umrlo zaradi verskega nasilja med protestanti, katoliki in pravoslavci.
<yang> ja
<yang> seveda
<yang> cisto verjetno
<yang> sej tut medpravoslavci vsak ina svojga patriarha, rusi, grki, srbi
<yang> ne vem kok so skladni med seboj
<yang> sasa je modro tiho
<idioterna> ja sej ni kej rect
<idioterna> nori so.
<idioterna> k otroc k se kregajo ce batman loh premaga supermana
<yang> hehe
<j4b0> jest sem za betmena, ker bi zihr najdu kripton in zjebu supermena
<yang> lol
<yang> ampak tut batman ni bil imun na lunin sij haha
<j4b0> ka mu je blo tulk nerodn...
<yang> pa na catwoman tut ni bil imun
<j4b0> uf mjaw mjaw
<yang> zadnih 8 delov sploh nisem vec gledal
<j4b0> tud jest ne
<sasa84> kaj jst? čak d preberm :)
<j4b0> enka z jokerjem (jack nickolson) tist je Å¡e blo potem je blo pa konc
<sasa84> mah... v vsaki religiji maš par extremističnih tepcev
<yang> ja sej tko je ponavadi pri vseh filmih matrix,alien,terminator
<sasa84> sej večina muslimanov na "tipo bin laden" glda tud tko "wtf?!"
<yang> ne vem pa kako se je scott lohk podpisal na prometheus, ki je prakticno kot slaba kopija aliena
<yang> pa naj bi se nadaljevanje snemal
<j4b0> od prometheusa se je glih zaradi scotta preveč pričakoval
<j4b0> jest sem si ga dvakrat pogledu enkrat v kinu in enkrt tko
<yang> sasa ampak v tej bin ladnovi verziji islama je za razliko od starega islama dodan parameter za jihad
<miha> yang: a ni prometheus kopija !g at the mountains of madness
<Seniorita> At the Mountains of Madness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_the_Mountains_of_Madness
<yang> tist pa ne poznam miha
<yang> sasa to pa je baje ena slepa mula v egiptu se spomnil v osemdesetih oznanjat
<yang> tako knjigco mam mini o ladnu je vse razlozeno
<idioterna> vecina muslimanov je kr dost zmedenih
<idioterna> not that other religious people are any better
<yang> bo treva koran prebrat
<idioterna> js sm ga ze
<idioterna> nam reku da je slaba poezija
<idioterna> je pa boring
<yang> sej je bla clo neka slovenska izdajackorana med zepnicami
<idioterna> moral bi brat original, k je baje jezik ful bolj nuisanced
<idioterna> ampak arabscine se ne bom se hmal naucu
<idioterna> se kitajscine nism pod streho spravu
<yang> ja originala ne bi razumel k je arabsk
<idioterna> sej to se naucis
<idioterna> arabscina je zlo zanimiv jezik
<yang> mislim da je zadewa samo rewrite krscanstva v 80%
<idioterna> to se ti dobr slis ane
<idioterna> a ti ves kdaj je bla biblija napisana, kdaj pa koran? :)
<yang> par teh zadev o tem je blo na discoveryju
<yang> ja koran cca 800 po kristusu
<yang> al nek tacga takrat je mohamed zivel
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> template za biblijo in koran so zidovske knjige
<yang> lohk da sem zamesu mal, nisen dober z letnicami
<yang> ja
<yang> sej to je to "znanje je staro" od nekje izvira pol so pa skozi tisocletja samo razlicne interpretacije skozi religije
<idioterna> ja en zid je mogu eno dobro drogo met
<idioterna> da si je zmislu vse te pravlce
<yang> najprej so to na jame zapisval pol klinopis pol papir
<yang> pa ustno izroculo
<yang> itd
<yang> nova verzija je pa ta intelligent design zadnjih par let
<yang> to so zelel s prometgeusom prikazat
<yang> kot mozno teorijo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> it's useless
<idioterna> novo knjigo bi blo treba napisat
<idioterna> ampak nima smisla, ker so jo ze drugi
<idioterna> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/31/4574184/5th-circuit-court-rules-no-search-warrant-needed-for-location-data
<Seniorita> Police don't need a warrant to seize phone location data, US court rules | The Verge
<idioterna> thanks, obama
<Seniorita> »The Fifth US Circuit Court of Appeals has ruled that historical cellphone location data is not protected by the Fourth Amendment, allowing police to access the data without a search warrant. The...«
<dz0ny> http://1984day.com/
<Seniorita> 1984Day.com - Rally for Privacy on Sunday, 8/4
<Seniorita> »Rallies are planned in major cities around the country this Sunday to promote privacy and protest the NSA's unconstitutional surveillance.«
<yang> heh
<yang> hmh
<yang> idioterna pa cudno da majo racunalnicarji se zeljo iz evrope v zda hodit
<yang> sicer pa itak vse vejo o nas, se tisto kar sami ne vemo
<miha> yang: v ameriki vsaj debatirajo o tem, kak jim prisluškujejo.
<miha> torej so bistveno bolj demokratični od EU
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/31/nsa-top-secret-program-online-data
<Seniorita> Revealed: NSA program collects 'nearly everything a user does on the internet' | World news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »• XKeyscore gives 'widest-reaching' collection of online data • NSA analysts require no prior authorization for searches • Sweeps up emails, social media activity and browsing history«
<idioterna> yang: ameriska demokracija ni tolk feeble kokr zgleda
<idioterna> mislm sej so nori, ampak temelji ZDA sevedno ostajajo enaki
<yang> nevem
<yang> lahk da na RT tut malo pretiravajo
<idioterna> ah, tisk vedno in povsod pretirava
<idioterna> it's their job to sell ads
<yang> sam v glavnem jih precej blatijo
<idioterna> glavni problem za biznis v ZDA je vedno vec birokracije
<idioterna> funny enough je v EU trend trenutno obraten
<yang> hm
<yang> ne bi vedel
<zdobersek> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/31/nsa-top-secret-program-online-data
<Seniorita> Revealed: NSA program collects 'nearly everything a user does on the internet' | World news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »• XKeyscore gives 'widest-reaching' collection of online data • NSA analysts require no prior authorization for searches • Sweeps up emails, social media activity and browsing history«
<zdobersek> GRANDE OBAMA
<miha> "The XKeyscore system is continuously collecting so much internet data that it can be stored only for short periods of time. Content remains on the system for only three to five days, while metadata is stored for 30 days. One document explains: "At some sites, the amount of data we receive per day (20+ terabytes) can only be stored for as little as 24 hours."
<miha> To solve this problem, the NSA has created a multi-tiered system that allows analysts to store "interesting" content in other databases, such as one named Pinwale which can store material for up to five years."
<miha> torej ne arhivirajo vsega v big nsa cloud? boring
<yang> jah
<yang> saj to ni nicnovga v bistvu, saj spying je ze od nekdaj, zdaj je samo lazji zarad cloudov in gadgetov
<yang> internet so si verjetno ravno s tem namenom zmidlil
<yang> zmislil
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> nice leap there
<idioterna> internet so si izmislili z zelo preprostim namenom ustvarit zanesljive, od posameznih industrijskih ponudnikov neodvisne komunikacijske povezave
<miha> mobitel so pa izuml, ker je to prvi tracking device, ki ga ciljna oseba nosi prostovoljno okol? :)
<idioterna> projektni cilj je bilo omrezje, ki prezivi jedrsko vojno
<idioterna> quite fitting for the period
<idioterna> 70s
<yang> ja
<yang> mas prav
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: chromecast http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7186/Chromecast-9497.jpg
<yang> ampak novodobni iternet pac omogoxa sledenje
<dz0ny> pod 500mA ma porabo
<idioterna> nadzor ki ga dela NSA je v resnici tezji od nadzora k ga je delala STASI al pa kerakol druga resna tajna sluzba
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa pol pri FCC piše 850mA?
<dz0ny> tko da dela tud pod preh tv  I guess
<idioterna> verjetno je to max current draw
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj ap je ta rec?
<idioterna> pa even
<idioterna> yang: novodobni internet omogoca tut vse ostalo
<dz0ny> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7186/google-chromecast-review-an-awesome-35-hdmi-dongle/2
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je..sam to pomeni da pol ne dela pod max. load
<Seniorita> AnandTech | Google Chromecast Review - An Awesome $35 HDMI Dongle
<idioterna> popolnoma anonimno komunikacijo, na primer.
<yang> ja ampak nsa lahko izvaja globalni nadzor interneta s pomocjo cloudov
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> so can you.
<dz0ny> tox.io je zdej nov klon skypeta
<idioterna> ampak obstajajo messaging servisi ki jih ne morejo nadzirat
<idioterna> bitmessage je recimo zelo dober
<idioterna> odporen na ogromno reci
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vox* ? :)
<yang> pa seveda s prisotnostjo googla na vecjih ixsih tudi snifajo celoten traffic
<idioterna> ja sej pr p2p messagingu ti to ne pomaga
<idioterna> ne mores vedet od koga je sporocilo, za koga je
<dz0ny> mah http://tox.im/
<idioterna> kaj je vsebina
<yang> lahko so cist nevtralne firne, da nihce ne ve da izvajajo snifing
<yang> oz so lahko CDN omrezja, bilokaj
<miha> http://xkcd.com/538/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Security
<idioterna> ja sej pr p2p messagingu ti to ne pomaga
<miha> najboljš je čimveč met enkripcije. pa naj probajo dešifrirat vse neumnosti, če jih zanima.
<miha> ane idioterna
<idioterna> ja, ce sam pomembne stvari encryptas je mal lame
<miha> :D
<miha> ja
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_analysis
<Seniorita> Traffic analysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tut ce hoces dobr vpn mors met traffic generator not vgrajen
<idioterna> da je ves cas noise
<miha> kot stari dobri NSA teleprinterji... konstant stream, tud če nč ni blo komunikacije
<miha> ja
<miha> "metadata"
<miha> lp
<zdobersek> ragequit?
<dz0ny> ne nsa ga je dobila
<zdobersek> damn
<idioterna> sej to da so manninga acquittal enga charga ste vidl ane
<yang> kaj
<yang> pismo ej nevem al nej flesam na replixant al ne
<dz0ny> sodelovanja s sovražnikom
<yang> ful je mal appov
<CrazyLemon> yang kr flešaj no
<dz0ny> sam je blo mal bogus tista obtožba, ker je psial da je cel svet sovnražnik :P
<CrazyLemon> ne boš bil na softwareu kateri beleži vse kar počneš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haha
<yang> nah crazyl itak se trejsa prek tcpip vse
<idioterna> yang: a rabs ksn app?
<idioterna> k ga ni na replicantu
<yang> 600 appo  je za replixant sanmo
<yang> ja
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> pol pa jeba
<yang> ma ja...
<idioterna> 600 men nc ne pomen, js mam ene 5 appov k jih uporablam
<CrazyLemon> yang ampak tok si želel replicant :(
<idioterna> ce je vseh 5 available mi je vseen za ostalih pet miljard
<yang> cak morm prasat ce se lahk nardi in izjemoma uporablas ape iz androida
<yang> ma ni sinhronizacije z googlom
<yang> v bistvu je telefon pol tak iz smartphona napol dumbphone rata
<idioterna> hahaha
<idioterna> so
<idioterna> replicant sucks because it doesn't send fuckall to google? :)
<yang> ma jst man google
<yang> sam ni v synchu pol ane
<yang> z androidom je google privzet vmesnik na replicantu pa ne
<yang> baje da delajo android appi, no kul pol sej rabm sam ene 2 appa
<yang> dons bom flesal
<yang> nevem kako je z drugimi buildi vendar sumin da imajo vecinoma privzeto google/fb
<yang> vsaj v moj star image je to zapeceno noter
<yang> pa nek layar app ki ga ne morem zbrisat, verjetno za fb
<yang> fora ... free pool fdroid dela v kombinaciji z android os
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15iCobMc7Nk
<Seniorita> Cool Future Stuff: Parenthood Application - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Like us on FACEBOOK: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverage: http://bit.ly/XFiEe3...«
<CrazyLemon> alfi` a si že jedu surströmming?
<alfi`> CrazyLemon: usch, ne
<alfi`> that shit stinks brah :p
<CrazyLemon> alfi` but its popular swedish food :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alfi> ja no, to je res
<alfi> sam je definitivno stvar ukusa :-P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc4CmzjezSQ
<Seniorita> Joe Goes To SWEDEN (Part 3) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Rålambshovsparken, fun with surströmming, drugs in Plattan (Sergels torg), and clubbin' in Stureplan! SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/S9N4TS Stalk Joe on Twitter: h...«
<dz0ny> kok so men ti win ljudje všeč
<dz0ny> zato ker mu ne dela na win
<dz0ny> bi kr modul prepovedal
<dz0ny> nč bbl
<zdobersek> kasn modul?
<dz0ny> python modul shlex
<zdobersek> prepovedal?
<zdobersek> kako?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Skippy-XD: Expose-Like Window Picker For Xfce, LXDE, Etc.  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nmHUye5Qimg/skippy-xd-expose-like-window-picker-for.html
<dz0ny> you should remove shelx because id doesn't work on windows
<idioterna> zdobersek: subpoena!
<idioterna> al whatever
<dz0ny> sicer je bila pa mal tko no k je potei napisal c:\windows\ morar bi pa c:/windows
<zdobersek> DMCA
<dz0ny> :P
<dz0ny> hm kaku pip rečem da bi rad namestil z py2 in ne z py3
<dz0ny> nvm pip2
<idioterna> pip2
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pip-2.7
<zdobersek> pip rhymes with cheep!
<zdobersek> .yt the room cheep
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heL4jpQr9So
<Seniorita> The Room Chicken Scenes - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is a compilation of some the funniest moments in The Room. The points in which Johnny (or Denny) calls people a chicken and cheeps at them. Hope you enj...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Twitter App ‘Birdie’ Hops Aboard Crowdfunding Bandwagon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GRQSZzw6DgI/linux-twitter-app-birdie-perches-on-crowdfunding-bandwagon
<CrazyLemon> 'sup
<dz0ny> em
<dz0ny> .tv orange is new black
<breza> Orange Is the New Black - undefined Orange Is the New Black is a Netflix original comedy-drama series created by Jenji Kohan and produced by Lionsgate Television.  It is based on Piper Kerman's memoir Orange Is The New Black: My Year In a Women's Prison.
<dz0ny> si kej pogledal že ^^
<CrazyLemon> če meni govoriš.. ne? :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobersek> .imdb orange is the new black
<zdobersek> !imdb orange is the new black
<zdobersek> whatevz
<dz0ny> !g imfb orange is the new black
<Seniorita> Orange Is the New Black (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2372162/
<dz0ny> .yt .tv orange is the new black
<breza> Orange is Jason Biggs and Laura Prepon at the Orange is the New Black premiere - Hollywood.TV(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhL8uvvMn94 ♥59 ▶8,056
<CrazyLemon> .imdb would be nice
 * CrazyLemon looks at dz0ny 
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.officehub
<Seniorita> Office Mobile for Office 365 - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> cak zdej se jebem z python
<zdobersek> android je ze passe?
<dz0ny> k mi instanco požre gc
<CrazyLemon> očitno je instanca garbage :P
<zdobersek> instant garbage!
<zdobersek> believe me, you won't need this!
<CrazyLemon> strudl bi jedu!
<idioterna> slis se dobr ja
<idioterna> apflshtrudl.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you're in luck!
<idioterna> jsm su po nutelo prejle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no i'm not
<idioterna> to reach my 1260km mark
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 1260km mark?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ah, of course, you probably not, UNLIKE ME
<zdobersek> you're*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja tok mam ta mesec
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ah.. se mi je zdelo da bo neki takega :)
<zdobersek> divjaki
<CrazyLemon> to je skor tok kot sm js naredu letos :)
<zdobersek> lazy much?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hot much
<CrazyLemon> julij: 283km :/
<zdobersek> nowhere near Kate-like
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem šel pa me je skor zmankal v klancu ker je bilo preveč vroče
<Lurker69> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/jun/14/firefox-add-on-internet-nsa
<Seniorita> Firefox add-on warns internet users of the dark side of the NSA | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Young developer creates software that plays Pink Floyd tracks when surfers use sites embroiled in snooping scandal. By Josh Halliday«
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> WISH YOU WERE HERE
<yang> a ne ta je z drucga albuma
<yang> ;)
<yang> sram me bilo, kupil remastered verzijo DSOTM pa se se nisem spravil poslusat
<zdobersek> HOW DO YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> wish you were here je kr zajebana muzika
<idioterna> also dark side je brezveze poslusat ce nimas SACD
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1911-2: Ghostscript vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1911-2/
<yang> vinili so bli v kvadrofoniji posneti
<yang> za to plato
<yang> enkrat sem slisal
<yang> v trgovini
<yang> leta nazaj
<yang> razliko med vinilom in cdjem na profesionalni akustiki
<yang> tisto je bil setup za 100k mark
<yang> ce si ze malo gluh je to brezvezen hobi
<yang> razen ce ne ves kako bi dnar zapravil
<idioterna> SACD ma vecji definition kokr vinilke
<idioterna> za like 1000x
<yang> SACD je se vedno digitalen
<yang> vinilke so analog
<yang> se pravi gre razpon v neomejeno sfero
<idioterna> zgleda kot da pojma nimas :)
<idioterna> to je tko kot da bi reku da je analogn film boljsi od digitalnega senzorja
<idioterna> when in fact it is not
<yang> prasaj avdiofile
<idioterna> mi ni treba, vem vec kot oni
<yang> zakaj je vinil se vedno aktualen
<idioterna> jaz sem fizik, oni pa audiofili.
<yang> no saj ti nasplosno vse ves bolje kot drugi
<idioterna> oni recimo ne vedo, da je proces izdelave vinilk lahko samo omejeno natancen in zato popacenja vecja kot pri ustreznem digitalnem procesiranju
<idioterna> ampak audiofile itak zanima cena, ne kvaliteta
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Will Support LTE Networks, Work on Verizon & Sprint  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rQvZ8BrQ5-g/ubuntu-edge-will-support-lte-on-verizon-sprint
<idioterna> http://www.amazon.com/review/RETS8UQ5PLPFK/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000I1X6PM&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Harmless Gryphon's review of Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable
<yang> idioterna: veliko zdev se se vedno izdaja na vinilih
<idioterna> yang: absolutno
<yang> tudi zaradi kvalitete
<idioterna> ne, to pa ne.
<idioterna> s kvaliteto to nima nobene zveze
<yang> spekter CDja je nas slisni spekter
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> it's way worse
<idioterna> ampak jaz ne govorim o CDju
<yang> ampak ce das vinilko gor in CD slisis morda razliko
<idioterna> ja, jo
<idioterna> ampak razlika med vinilko in CDjem je dynamic noise reduction, brez katerega bi igla preskakovala ob zelo glasnih delih
<yang> sam kot sem napisal, mors met setup za par tisoc eur da jo slisis
<idioterna> pri CDjih tega problema ni
<yang> igle so po tisoc evrov za gramofone ze lahk
<idioterna> ne, v resnici razliko slisis na navadnem gramofonu za 25 evrov in navadnem cd playerju
<idioterna> ja, ampak iglam nic ne pomaga njihova cena
<idioterna> globina in strmina utora na vinilki je tisto, kar omejuje dinamicni razpon
<yang> mislim....fora igel je na splosno tko da bolj draga kot je, bolj je drobna in fina, in v globljo brazdo gre lahko in potegne tiste zvoke ven se ekstra
<idioterna> to pa ne bo drzalo
<yang> ja seveda da bo
<idioterna> ne, ne bo
<dz0ny> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/new-snowden-leak-details-widest-reaching-nsa-digital-surveillance-program/
<idioterna> halo no a se hecas
<Seniorita> New Snowden leak details “widest-reaching” NSA digital surveillance program | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »X-Keyscore gets all short-term HTTP traffic: your chats, e-mails—all of it.«
<idioterna> "globlje v utoru je vec glasbe" si lihkar reku
<idioterna> ne, ni je.
<yang> mislim
<yang> tko sem bral na forumih svoj cajt
<idioterna> lej, dejstvo je, da se vse snema digitalno
<yang> da je en mel navadno iglo
<idioterna> _vse_
<idioterna> brez izjeme
<yang> pol je dal eno bolj profi pa je slisal vec
<idioterna> ze zadnjih 50 let
<idioterna> ce bi dejansko blo "bolj kvalitetno" analogno
<idioterna> potem ne bi vsega snemal na DATe
<yang> ne
<yang> a ti ves kako se vinilka nardi
<idioterna> ja, vem
<yang> master plato nardijo najprej
<idioterna> ja, iz DATa
<yang> dandanes verjetno digitalno vecino zadev
<idioterna> pink floydi so snemal digitalno
<idioterna> vse.
<yang> so pa studii ki se vedno analogno snemajo, doloceno muzko
<idioterna> ne, ni res
<idioterna> snemajo na DAT
<idioterna> na nic drugega, ker je vse ostalo slabse
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Tape
<Seniorita> Digital Audio Tape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> vem kaj je DAT ga imam doma
<idioterna> no, vsi studii snemajo na to
<yang> svoj cas je bil dober, danes so boljse zadeve za profi studie
<idioterna> ne, isto je
<yang> se pred tem so snemali na revox
<idioterna> zdaj se pac snema 24 bit 96KHz
<idioterna> format je pa enak
<idioterna> no, tut 192KHz se snema
<yang> in tisti ki izdajajo muzko na vinile se vedno snemajo analogno, saj drugace ce bi snemali digitalno res ne bi imelo smisla
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<yang> cak
<yang> bom nasel clanek
<idioterna> v audiofilski reviji no less
<yang> morda
<idioterna> no kakorkoli obrnes, ce mas SACD mas reprodukcijo, ki je ne doseze nobena vinilka
<yang> cudn se mi zdi da sem ga vnesel na wikipedijo zdej pa ga ni vec tam
<idioterna> tko kot 14 bitn 20Mpix digitalni senzor danes povprecnega DSLRja ponuja ene 20x visjo resolucijo kot 35mm film
<idioterna> verjetno ga je kdo pobrisal ko je videl kaksen marketing BS je
<idioterna> ce nimas zlatih konektorjev na kablih za elektriko se itak nic ne slisi.
<idioterna> js mam doma setup za ene 500 evrov pa mikrofon+high end recorder za se ene 500 evrov
<idioterna> in znam dokazat da je reprodukcija ene 2x bolj perfektna kot so omejitve cloveskega sluha
<idioterna> je pa seveda posnetek slisat drugace, ce je dumbed down za na vinilko
<idioterna> mora bit, ker je to del masteringa vinilk
<yang> http://store.acousticsounds.com/
<yang> kle poglej
<Seniorita> Vinyl Records, SACDs, DVD Audio, Audiophile Equipment | Acoustic Sounds
<Seniorita> »Acoustic Sounds Online Store«
<idioterna> ja, kaj nej pogledam
<yang> naajdi clanek o studiu
<yang> kako snemajo
<idioterna> da nekdo dobr sluzi s prodajo stvari ki jih audiofili radi kupujejo in komentirajo kako je zvok "boljsi" in "cistejsi" ? :)
<idioterna> ja, ce snemajo analogno pac niso normalni
<idioterna> ruining perfectly good music
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analogue_Productions
<Seniorita> Analogue Productions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> evo najdu sem
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PCM-vs-DSD.svg
<Seniorita> File:PCM-vs-DSD.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> yang: vidm ja
<idioterna> making for superior audiophile reproduction. [citation needed]
<yang> True to its name, Analogue Productions - and APO Records - works exclusively with analog tape. All of the reissues from this label are mastered from the original analog tapes. And the same goes with the original titles on APO, all are recorded to analog tape. It's our belief that analog sounds far superior - richer, warmer, more life-like - than digital. We hope you'll enjoy our diverse line of offerings.
<yang> http://www.analogueproductions.com/
<yang> tko da se nisem zmislu
<Seniorita> Analogue Productions
<yang> kar se kvalitete tice ne bom nic rekel
<yang> lahko da je SACD boljsi kaj ti vem, nisem delal primerjav
<yang> samo zvok je "drugacen" na vinilih
<yang> verjamem bolj njim kot tebi
<yang> zdej
<yang> ce bos metalico poslusal na vinilu
<yang> nima smisla
<yang> je pa dolocena muzika
<yang> ki bolje zveni
<idioterna> ja ja
<yang> ce nisi naglusen
<idioterna> glede tega jaz ne oporekam
<idioterna> vinilke morajo imet drugacen zvok
<idioterna> ravno zaradi analognega procesa
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ampak ni "boljsi"
<idioterna> ni bolj podoben originalu
<idioterna> zgolj drugacen
<idioterna> bolj smooth, jasno
<yang> mozno
<yang> ja analogna plata vedno drugace zveni
<yang> ce bi jo zdrajsal tisockrat
<yang> bi ze mocno prasketala
<yang> digitalni zvok je pa vedno isti
<idioterna> najbolj podoben originalu kar mamo do zdaj in clovesko uho se slisi je 96KHz 20 bit
<idioterna> mislm to je najvec pri cemer se lahko zaznas statisticni bias
<yang> no
<idioterna> sej so delal teste
<yang> jst mislim da redki slisjo kaj vec od normalnega CDja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> normaln cd je ze ogromno
<yang> to avdiofilstvo je itak preseravanje
<idioterna> rabis kr hudo opremo da lahko sploh predvajas to razliko
<idioterna> kaj sele da bi jo kdo slisal
<idioterna> ampak nekateri jo, konsistentno
<yang> ker so itak tej stari kljukci naglusni, pa tut ni fore to poslusat recimo v bloku, ko ti sosed nad glavo skace
<idioterna> seveda nihce starejsi od 22
<idioterna> ko so delal double blind test so testirali skoraj izkljucno teenagerje
<idioterna> ker so to najstarejsi ljudje, ki se vedno zares dobro slisijo
<yang> ja
<yang> ma jst mam tinitus
<yang> itak
<idioterna> js slisim razliko med cdji pa mp3ji
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ampak samo pri dolocenih odsekih dolocenih komadov
<idioterna> in na odlicnih slusalkah
<yang> to zarad tega k je mp3 boj komprimiran
<idioterna> ja, precej je
<idioterna> pac psihoakusticne trike ma
<yang> jst recimo doma bolje slisim zvok preko slusalk, kot v zivo, ker zadusijo prostor
<idioterna> da stran zmece reci ki jih ne slisi
<idioterna> slisis
<yang> to je edina moznost da poslusas zares cist posnetek v bloku
<yang> ampak ne prakticiram tega
<idioterna> no ampak SACD je dobr se zarad veckanalnega zvoka in zato ker gre lahko vsak kanal direkt na svoj zvocnik
<idioterna> ne rabis vmes nicesar razen navadnega DSD DACa pa ojacevalca
<idioterna> to je zlo preprosta tehnika
<idioterna> tko da lahko natancno reproduciras zvok
<idioterna> ampak velike fore pa v resnici ni nobene
<idioterna> no edin to je pa res
<yang> a SACD kaj ojaca tut navadn CD, verjetno ne, SACD je zapisan v vecjem razponu predvidevam
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> ne ne sacd je drugacn kot cd
<idioterna> sacd je direct stream digital
<idioterna> zgoraj sem pejstnu slikco v cem je razlika
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PCM-vs-DSD.svg
<Seniorita> File:PCM-vs-DSD.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> PCM je navadn cd
<idioterna> SDS je pa SACD
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> DSD
<idioterna> SDS je jansa.
<yang> aha
<yang> heh
<yang> mene je doma presenetlo kok bolj cist je zvok web radia
<yang> preko slusalk
<yang> no sploh zato
<idioterna> v resnici je bolj enostavno vezje za DSD predvajat kot za CD
<yang> ker ima webradio samo mono speaker
<yang> stream je pa stereo
<yang> hehe
<yang> mislim
<dz0ny> yang radio ima drugače en kup kompresije zato da zija na drugimi konkurenčimi
<yang> ja
<yang> ta strem je mp3 128kbit
<yang> to je verjetno stereo dvakrat 64kbit
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm odvisno
<idioterna> lahko je tut
<idioterna> ponavad je joint-stereo
<yang> no nevem
<idioterna> ki encoda razliko med kanaloma
<idioterna> da manj zasede
<yang> na slusalkah se slisi da je stereo
<idioterna> oz. da je vec prostora v bitrate za kvaliteto
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> ja samo ni full stereo, joint-stereo stran zmece reci ki jih clovek ne slisi ali pa zelo slabo
<idioterna> mislm, lahko je full stereo, ampak nima smisla
<idioterna> ker bi potem bil cel stream slisat precej slabse
<idioterna> 64kbps je znatno manj
<dz0ny> yang se drugi triki so dinamična kompresija se spreminaj gleden čas, čut in temo
<dz0ny> zato bo nek komad fuul drugače slišat ponoč al pa zjutraj
<yang> no seveda
<yang> ampak to je subjektiven faktor
<dz0ny> zvok je subjektiven
<yang> nikoli ne zacutis komada v istem spektru
<yang> ampak digitalni je pac isti
<yang> vedno in za vedno
<dz0ny> le ga bereš v desetiškem zapisu na listu papirja
<yang> to kako ga clovek obcuti je odvisno od percepcije
<dz0ny> drugače je vse odvisno od dac
<dz0ny> pa glasbo se posluša zato da uživaš ne zato da se kregaš katera tehologija je boljša
<dz0ny> ker končno gledano te zanimajo občutja ali pa ideja
<dz0ny> bral sem eno Å¡tudijo kako je vsem zvok zvenel bolj profi ko so ga mal spil
<yang> haha
<yang> ja
<yang> ;)
<yang> heh hecno je da so med avdiofili iskani doloceni modeli ojacevalcev al pa dolocenih komponent
<yang> zelo starih
<yang> ki veljajo za "dobre"
 * j4b0 Rener limona kssss
<yang> ceprav verjetno dandanes tehnika omogoca veliko boljso izdelavo komponent
<idioterna> z marshallom vse bols zveni!
<dz0ny> yang: ja sam pozabijo pa da elementi z leti zgubijo nazivne vrednosti
<yang> sploh kaksna analogna elektronika
<yang> mislim to je kr en tak hobi ce zelis to studirat
<dz0ny> vsec jim je ravno zato ker se zvok malce spremni, pol pa še mal frekvenčni razpon zaznave zgubijo z leti pa je vse bolj zanimivo pa proper :)
<yang> verjetno
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> js spilam bas in je
<idioterna> as analog as it gets
<yang> :)
<yang> a mas kaksen demo na youtube
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/neki.mp3
<idioterna> to sm posnel na svojga prvega powerbooka
<idioterna> leta 2003
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vZ-Rt61RKg&list=PL5LaUgmu_rDgY-yuSPUQgn2qjWu7tOhYk to sm mislu dat takrat ko se tle kofetka
<Seniorita> Kitty, Daisy, & Lewis - Polly Put The Kettle On (Live from Pickathon 2012) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kitty, Daisy and Lewis perform "Polly Put The Kettle On" live at the 2012 Pickathon Pumphouse Sessions in Portland, Oregon. For more awesome live performance...«
<dz0ny> pa sem pozabil
<yang> idioterna: no pol si se malo uvezbal do danes
<yang> idioterna: mors nardit band
<yang> Yuri's band
<idioterna> ah ne
<idioterna> js spilam zato da mam roke zaposlene ko berem al pa
<idioterna> med pavzami ko programiram
<idioterna> nism nek showman
<idioterna> niti ne znam dobr spilat
<yang> aha
<yang> mas v sluzbi kitaro
<yang> pismo kaksna sluzba
<yang> fajna
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> se tole pastnem pol pa spat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3mS0M88ZQE&feature=player_detailpage
<Seniorita> Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Bloody Sunday Sessions - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros: Josh Collazo - Snare drum Orpheo McCord - Hand drum Seth Ford-Young - Standup Bass Mark Noseworthy - Acoustic Guitar/Ba...«
<yang> ja treba bo it pocas, men se tut ze zeha
<idioterna> v sluzbi mamo dve kitari ja
<idioterna> doma mam pa bas
<idioterna> pa eno elektricno kitaro
<idioterna> otroc loh spijo ce sam skoz slusalke sliss
<yang> zadne case mi nek brni doma
<yang> ne morem odkrit odkod noise prhaja
<yang> zgleda kot da iz sobe zadaj
<yang> pol grem tja
<yang> pa zvoka ni vec
<yang> lahko je od zunaj kje
<yang> pa tko potuje kot da bi bil v sosednji sobi
<yang> nic grem zdaj, lahko noc
<idioterna> srecno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] westnikky: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40560/#p40560
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1922-1: Evolution Data Server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1922-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-01
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1923-1: GnuPG, Libgcrypt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1923-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40561/#p40561
<pitko> dan
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<miha> botsnack
<miha> to ne dela več?
<dz0ny> breze ni
<miha> zakaj ne
<dz0ny> na ec2 skoz crkuje
<dz0ny> mislim na openshift
<dz0ny> bom preselil na staro domovanje
<dz0ny> sam ne utegnem sedaj
<miha> ok
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/856514_616612115021215_1844646196_o.jpg
<miha> idioterna: kul
<zdobersek> dan
<miha> dan
<idioterna> the end was nigh
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha :)
<miha> :)
<idioterna> sasa84: zamudila si apokalipso
<idioterna> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/856514_616612115021215_1844646196_o.jpg
<idioterna> no sej mi smo jo tut po datumih sodec
<miha> mhm
<sasa84> hm...
<miha> sasa84: lej heretika http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=zvezde_izjave&View=novica&novicaID=19593
<Seniorita> Vatikan obglavil slovenske vernike. Je čas za svojo, slovensko cerkev?! - pozareport.si
<idioterna> nej en k ma acc za komentirat spodi napise "le vkup le vkup uboga fara"
<idioterna> pol pa rajs ne vec gledat :)
<pitko> haha
<miha> kak teolog je to, da hoče razbijat Vesoljno Cerkev
<miha> sasa84: komentar?
<miha> papežu je treba bit pokoren. to bi se moral naučit že v vrtcu.
<idioterna> saj pa ni on kriv ka je stajerc
<miha> :(
<miha> enkrat sm v mb vidu povorko traktorjev, na enem pisalo "Hvala Bogu, da sem Å tajerc" :)
<idioterna> no pol vemo kdo je kriv
<idioterna> boga se sicer ne da tozit, ma pa en kup pravnih zastopnikov na planetu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] westnikky: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40562/#p40562
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNbF006Y5x4
<Seniorita> Assumptions - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Visit https://twitter.com/RichardWiseman Music by http://www.youtube.com/user/ElectricUnicycleCrew«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/pri-ptuju-mati-nasla-sina-z-odrezanim-spolnim-udom.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Pri Ptuju mati našla sina z odrezanim spolnim udom
<Seniorita> »Policisti in kriminalisti preiskujejo smrt 35-letnega moškega iz Pobrežja pri Ptuju. Mrtvega naj bi ga našla mati, po uradnih podatkih naj bi imel več ureznin. Preiskovalni organi še čakajo na izsledke obdukcije.«
<CrazyLemon> holy bajesus
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40563/#p40563
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40564/#p40564
<miha> seveda se lahko nekateri windows virusi izvajajo na ubuntu. nekateri delajo z wine.
<dz0ny> miha: ?
<dz0ny> sej z wine maš tako ali tako za vsak app svoj bottle
<dz0ny> tud ce se izvaja kej dost ne more
<miha> no saj. ampak ni točno, da se virusi ne morjo izvajat na linuxih. se lahko, če so lepo napisani.
<miha> :p
<dz0ny> privzeto ne
<dz0ny> če namestiš wine pa poganjaš neki kar ne veš kaj je
<dz0ny> pol pa itak
<dz0ny> tud na telefonu dela virus
<dz0ny> lol ponoči mi je neka priv. sporočila pošiljal verysofttoiletppr
<dz0ny> zdej se na ircu nisi varen pred spamom
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si na ircu pa bil varen pred spamom? :)
<yang> idioterna: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_Record_Pressings
<Seniorita> Quality Record Pressings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maš prow. Sam ta je bil direkten...
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Official Intel Linux Graphics Installer Updated With 2013Q2 Intel Graphics Stack  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Pwzx9iacbFM/official-intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<idioterna> yang: pa sej ti znas osnovnosolsko fiziko ane
<yang> ne
<yang> vse pozabil
<miha> dz0ny: paste
<miha> da vidmo kolk direktn
<yang> idioterna: nas razrednik je bil fizik in smo vecino pouka igrali igrice na racunalnik, gremline in tako...
<yang> vcas se je reklo "razredna ura"
<yang> da smo se malo pogovorili
<yang> v glavnem pa komaj cakali, kdaj nam bo dovolil vklopit racunalnike
<idioterna> ahja
<idioterna> pol ti tezko razlozim razliko
<idioterna> med lossless pa lossy.
<yang> vsake 2 leti smo na soli menjali racunalnike
<yang> zbirali smo star papir
<idioterna> kul
<yang> prostovoljno in iz izkupicka kupili racunalnike
<yang> ne vem zakaj jih je blo potreba menjat
<yang> ker se niso bli stari
<yang> mogoce so si jih ucitelji potalali stare potem
<idioterna> k je treba itak reinstalirat windows xp
<yang> to pa
<yang> no takrat je blo se 3.1
<yang> jaz sem velikokrat zbiral star papir po pouku
<yang> to je bil kot nek hobi
<yang> danes mislim da ucenci nimajo nobenih prostovoljnih zadolzitev vec
<yang> v bistvu si lahko bil ponosen ce si nabral vec starga papirja kot tvoji sosolci
<yang> jst pa en drug sosolec sva ga precej nabrala
<yang> pred solo je star kontejner kamor se je to odlagalo
<yang> najbolj vnetim zbirateljem pa je bil dovoljen vstop v kontejner noter
<idioterna> kko to misls da nimajo prostovoljnih zadolzitev
<yang> tam si nasel kake stripe al pa early pornografijo
<idioterna> samo se prisilne?
<yang> hocem rect, da ne zbirajo vec papirja, samo se zamaske
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> makes sense
<napsy> en question .. se je kdo igral z xvfb?
<idioterna> papirja je vedno manj, zamaskov pa vedno vec
<idioterna> napsy: dolgo nazaj
<yang> ja papirja je precej, samo jih lahko odlagas v kante
<idioterna> napsy: za en oracle stuff k ni delu brez displaya
<napsy> namrec .. naletel sm an en hard limit za stavilo X klientov in ne najdem nic da bi lahka povecal to
<yang> pa verjetno so glede na ce no zamaski bolj donosni
<idioterna> aja hm
<yang> na ceno
<idioterna> jsm rabu samo enga :\
<napsy> js jih rabim vsaj 1000 :)
<napsy> prisel pa sem do 277
<idioterna> a dobis prov error?
<napsy> jup
<idioterna> a je mogoce samo file handle limit dosegu?
<idioterna> ulimit -a napis
<napsy> root@napsy-work:/home/napsy# DISPLAY=:1 gcalctool
<napsy> Maximum number of clients reached
<napsy> ** (gcalctool:29115): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<idioterna> aha fun
<napsy> mogoc bo kj pomagal ce res open files zvisam
<idioterna> probej ja k 277 se slis dost da bi 1024 kokr je default file handle limit
<idioterna> loh zadel
<dz0ny>  a rabis tcp
<napsy> unix sockets
<dz0ny> -nolisten tcp
<dz0ny> pri startx
<napsy> bom najprej s open files sprobu
<miha> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/01/us-usa-security-snowden-russia-idUSBRE9700N120130801 Breaking News: Fugitive Edward Snowden has left for a secure location: Russian lawyer assisting him tells state TV
<dz0ny> bi ti moralo za pol zmanjast limit
<Seniorita> Fugitive Snowden can leave Moscow airport: lawyer| Reuters
<Seniorita> »MOSCOW (Reuters) - Former U.S. spy agency contractor Edward Snowden has received papers allowing him to leave the Moscow airport where he has been stranded for more than a month, Russia's Interfax news«
<napsy> brb
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> wow
<yang> snowdena spustil ?
<CrazyLemon> spustila? sej ni bil zaprt
<yang> zgleda se bo najprej sel stusirati in naspati
<yang> http://rt.com/news/snowden-entry-papers-russia-902/
<Seniorita> Snowden granted 1-year asylum in Russia, leaves airport — RT News
<Seniorita> »NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden has been granted temporary asylum in Russia and is allowed to enter the country’s territory.«
<CrazyLemon> amm.. a se je kdo že igral z google voice typing?
<CrazyLemon> its f..in amazing :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je english only
<CrazyLemon> je kdo naročen na  zps.si? :)
<idioterna> js velikrat ircam z google voice typing ja
<idioterna> kadar se s sodelavci pogovarjam
<idioterna> ceprov ene reci je ful tezko
<idioterna> zanc sm ene pol minute probu "git fetch --all" izgovorit
<idioterna> po sm pa natipku
<napsy> heh punca dela diplomsko s tega podrocja
<napsy> vsak dan bere pravljico racunalniku :)
<miha> napsy: lepo, da bere pravljico. lepo to zveni :)
<napsy> uci program
<CrazyLemon> ona spisala speech recognition program?
<napsy> nop sam preocuje podrocje
<CrazyLemon> kako ga pol "uči"?
<napsy> dela vaje s programom
<CrazyLemon> in predvideva da si program zapomne to kar ona pove?
<napsy> jup
<napsy> ta windows speech
<CrazyLemon> the forbidden word!
<napsy> ker?
<miha> windows
<napsy> aham
<CrazyLemon> če bomo nonstop govorili windows pol ne bo forbidden :/
<yang> from: Kolektiva <info.si@kolektiva.net>  subject: Ponudba, ki ste jo rezervirali, je pripravljena za koriščenje!
<yang> Koriscenje se mi ne zdi slovenska beseda
<CrazyLemon> ampak kljub temu je :)
<yang> Za uporabo
<yang> bi moralo pisati
<miha> CrazyLemon: napsy mora sam pisat xwindows speech pa bo ane
<CrazyLemon> korístiti -im nedov. koríščen -a; koríščenje (í ı̑; ı̑) komu/čemu Kar enemu ~i, drugemu škoduje; koristiti za kaj Telesne vaje ~ijo ~ krepitev organizma; ● koristiti kaj ~ letni dopust biti na letnem dopustu; ~ olajšave na železnici dobiti, prejemati; Za prevoz ~ijo železnico uporabljajo
<yang> koríščenje  -a s (ȋ) glagolnik od koristiti: koriščenje zemljišč / racionalno koriščenje objektov, stanovanj ♪
<yang> ocitno je, samo redko slisis
<miha> to je zokislovenščina
<miha> kolektiva pa itak že domena taka rdeča
<yang> hehe
<yang> ce kdo rabi bicikelj http://www.kolektiva.si/trznica/kolo-boulder-26.html
<Seniorita> Kolo Boulder 26: Pedala pod noge in novim dogodivščinam naproti!
<Seniorita> »Zdrav duh na zdravem kolesu se glasi stara modrost. :) Na Kolektivi radi poskrbimo za svoje in vaše zdravje, zato smo v sodelovanju s spletno trgovino X-plorer pripravili odlično ponudbo za kolo«
<CrazyLemon> miha vi janševci itak ne razumete kolektivnega duha
<CrazyLemon> vi razumete sam "vsi za janšo in janša zase" :>
<yang> idioterna: http://store.acousticsounds.com/index.cfm?get=results&categoryid=Any&searchField=Any&searchtext=amused+to+death
<Seniorita> Vinyl Records, SACDs, DVD Audio, Audiophile Equipment | Acoustic Sounds
<Seniorita> »Acoustic Sounds Online Store«
<idioterna> ka nej s tem :)
<idioterna> a ma kdo tle partis user/pass
<idioterna> zanima me ce je gor ksn seedan "tistega lepega dne"
<CrazyLemon> pirati pa nismo.. ampak če bi bili kaj potrebuješ?
<idioterna> no al pa ce ma kdo kje ksn stream tega
<miha> CrazyLemon: sm že mislu, da je to idioterna napisu
<idioterna> mam dvd ampak nimam nobene delujoce dvd enote v bajti
<CrazyLemon> idioterna je gor
<CrazyLemon> če govoriš o filmu
<idioterna> pa itak i do not support the work of imperialist stoogees
<idioterna> aha kul
<CrazyLemon> rabiš .torrent?
<idioterna> loh
<idioterna> bom seedal ce to kej pomaga sploh
<CrazyLemon> sprašujem ker sm radoveden ne ker ponujam torrente in tko naprej.. </disclaimer>
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> sej nc narobe ne delamo
<idioterna> sam nimamo cajta pridt v isto sobo pa skupi gledat filme
<idioterna> pa pol pac vsak na svojem racunalniku gleda pa se po ircu smejemo
<idioterna> to je cist legit
<CrazyLemon> tako ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LastPass Offering Ubuntu Edge Backers Free Premium Plans  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PxLQVx1B1Vk/lastpass-offering-ubuntu-edge-backers-free-plans
<yang> zanimivo MNZ ima obrazce v .DOC formatu
<Sky[x]> ja itak
<Sky[x]> da lohk oni izpolnejo in shranjo ter naprintajo hehe :D
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<CrazyLemon>  BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 000000ffffff7ff9
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> nevem zaka se sploh uporablate tale ubuntu
<idioterna> sej ga ne
<CrazyLemon> ker je convenient
<napsy> ofcurse
 * yang uporablja free ubuntu
<idioterna> js tle visim zato da stalkam saso88 al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> tko kot uporabljaš free android? :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: za tist se se ne morm odlocit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: pol stvari ne bi delal
<idioterna> ideolosko oporecen si
<idioterna> sej ni vazn ce ne dela
<idioterna> vazn je da je po partijskem dekretu
<yang> lol
<idioterna> js sicer razumem stallmana ampak se z njim ne strinjam o cist vsem
<yang> o cem se ne strinjas recimo '
<idioterna> o tem da vsak k uporablja non-free software zasluzi slow and painful death
<miha> napsy: jst uporablam ubuntu, ker nism dost kul, da bi uporablju debian
<idioterna> ja pa je debian bols
<CrazyLemon> miha tudi če bi debian uporabljal ne bi bil kul :>
<idioterna> pr ubuntu mors like 2 let cakat da obsolete rata
<idioterna> debian je to ze out of the box
<yang> hjah, mogl bi bit option of choice, saj je lepo da majo ljudje moznost izbire, ampak nihce ne bi smel druge silit v nekaj, naj ljudje sami ugotovijo kaj je bolje za njih
<miha> CrazyLemon: vem, ampak reku sm "dost kul"
<yang> mogoce je enim bolj vsec Apple GUI, pa ga zato imajo
<idioterna> yang: ja ampak evil corporations bodo unicl free computing s TPMji
<yang> TPM ?
<idioterna> trusted platform module
<idioterna> a ti teh reci sploh ne ves al kaj
<napsy> miha: lame izgovor
<idioterna> hmal ne bos mogu vec poganjat softvera k ga niso podpisale korporacije
<yang> ne
<yang> ne poznam
<j4b0> a tud na na linux-u
<j4b0> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny orange is the new black ROCKS! :>
<yang> idioterna: pol bom dejansko lahko Stallmana se enkrat vprasal "What kind of Open Hardware is this" in ne bom dobil odgovora "Why do you call it Open its a Free hardware" hehe
<miha> wov kaka dobra phishing stran http://www.dobradela.si/zelja/zelim-pomagati-kmetiji-blizu-ajdovscine-z-vami-jesti-socne-zrele-breskve-po-1-fruktal-jim-baje
<Seniorita> Želim pomagati kmetiji blizu Ajdovščine in z vami jesti sočne, zrele breskve po 1€. Fruktal jim baje ponuja smešno odkupno ceno. | DobraDela.si
<miha> spodaj lepo identitete naštete
<miha> ripajte, je free :D
<dz0ny> miha: zdel si ene tri alter profile lahko nardiš
<miha> :$
<yang> kul
<yang> bom narocil
<miha> yang: Sky[x] je to zvohu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zihr kliče vse cifre ki so tam in ponuja svoje storitve :>
<miha> idioterna: pa se to ne bo dal izklopit na nobeni mašini?
<miha> verjetn bo treba več plačat za odklenjen hw? :D
<idioterna> miha: ma to je pac
<idioterna> neverending uphill battle
<idioterna> edini nacin da obstajajo platforme k ti dovoljo self signed softver laufat je da jih bo folk hotu kupt in placat
<idioterna> ampak na zalost geeky crowds ponavad niso dovolj
<miha> idioterna: vedn se kdo najde, ki to ponuja, če se mu splača. in če za tak banaln feature kot je "izklopit preverjenje" lahk zaračunaš par % več, zakaj ne bi kdo prodal
<miha> če ne drugega, nam bo kdo odklepal PC, kot zdj PlayStation
<idioterna> ja ja sej to ni problematicno
<idioterna> problematicn je prepad med state of the art hw+sw ki dela super in vedno
<idioterna> in reverse engineered recmi ki delajo na pol pa pol ko je en eno leto delal na tem da breaka security
<idioterna> tega v resnici noces
<miha> tko kot zdj kupiš android, ne pa iphone, če želiš root/custom rom
<idioterna> no sej je velik firm k to razume tko da
<idioterna> ja, exactly
<idioterna> ampak v enih drzavah ne mors kupt androida
<idioterna> ker je prepovedan
<miha> aja? kitajci ali muslimani?
<idioterna> nobeni od teh
<miha> ???
<idioterna> kitajcem je vseen za patentn sistem, muslimanom tut
<miha> kje ne mors kupit androida?
<idioterna> v nemciji.
<miha> a?
<miha> prvič slišim
<miha> torej majo samo zanič telefone?
<idioterna> samsungov galaxy 10 je bil pol leta banned
<idioterna> zarad enga legal disputa
<miha> ja to vem
<miha> ampak to ni slo za android
<CrazyLemon> z appleom ja..ampak to ne pomeni da je prepoved za vse androide
<miha> slo je za iphone/samsung look and feel
<idioterna> sorry, seveda to pomen tocno to
<idioterna> microsoft loh dobi injunction zato ker android rise kvadrate po screenu
<miha> poleg tega je vseen, če v nemčiji prepovedan
<idioterna> in pol bo google sicer mal zaoblil robove
<miha> vsak lahko uvaža kolk hoče po EU
<idioterna> ja ampak js se ze 10 let matram da to ostane tko
<idioterna> EPO pa WIPO se pa ze mal dlje matrata, da bi mel "unified intellectual property legislation"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna dvomim da bo zahteval MS injunction glede na to da dobi cca $10-15/android
<CrazyLemon> in zaslužijo več z androidom kot windows phone
<idioterna> sej vprasanje ni a je likely
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tiny Tiny RSS 1.9 Available In PPA For Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10 And 12.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wpOVhyBsamE/tiny-tiny-rss-19-available-in-ppa-for.html
<idioterna> vprasanje je a je possible in kako se to da zlorabit
<yang> idioterna: jaz sem S3 kupil v nemciji
<idioterna> predstavljaj si da tist nokia spinoff linux team nardi awesome linux telefon
<idioterna> in propade ker jim ga ne dovoljo prodajat na najbolj lucrative marketih
<idioterna> sploh, ever
<idioterna> js sicer ne dvomim da bi se nasu en investitor k bi jim placal legal team da bi to zjebal
<idioterna> ker se da zjebat
<idioterna> ampak to velik stane
<idioterna> in ko to delas s tem placujes growth patent litigation sektorja
<idioterna> to so kr serious issues po moje
<idioterna> za freedom of computing
<yang> predvsem manjka alternativ androidu, to da pri replicantu stripajo non-free kodo ven ni zadosti, morala bi bit distribucija, ki bi bila ze v zasnovi free
<idioterna> no popolnoma free distribucije za telefon ne bos dobil
<yang> nekaj cisto drugega
<idioterna> ever
<idioterna> FCC ne bo approval za uporabo
<idioterna> pa CE znaka ne bos dobil
<idioterna> ker je med zahtevami za approval to da uporabnik ne sme met direktnega dostopa do radija
<yang> saj ni vazno al oni approvajo, saj tudi replicant verjetno ni approvan
<idioterna> in ce mas open firmware komot frekvence spreminjas
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> firmware rabis
<idioterna> k je closed
<idioterna> al pa ti gsm/3g radio ne dela
<yang> mogoce bodo kitajci razvil telefon/tablico ki bo imela bolj prost hardwer in bo lazje vse to portati gor
<yang> pa bodo zacel kaksen svoj vmesnik delat
<idioterna> pravim ti da to nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> mislm to mas ze zdej laghko
<idioterna> lahko
<dz0ny> ^^ this drzavo bo prepovedala uvoz, ce bo dovoljeno po modemu sarit
<idioterna> mislm telefon dejansko je mocan oddajnik
<idioterna> like 2W
<idioterna> to je dost da kr mocno zmotis airline comms recimo
<idioterna> hkrati je pa cist mejhna in nesumljiva naprava
<idioterna> k ti jo dovolijo nest na letalo
<idioterna> to je kr zoprn security problem recimo
<idioterna> me prov zanima kako se bo to reseval v prihodnosti
<yang> kukr se spomnim so letalske vrekvence okol 118 Mhz
<idioterna> k bo vedno vec pismenih programerjev
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> band se zacne tam ja
<idioterna> do 128 gre al kok ze
<yang> lahk pa da majo tut drug spekter
<idioterna> ja en kup bandov je
<idioterna> kar ti js pravim je da ce mas dostop do gsm modema
<idioterna> na vseh frekvencah lahko oddajas
<yang> se pravi je modem softwersko lockan na 900/1800 mhz ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> aha
<idioterna> mislm sej modem je pac
<yang> sem mislil da je hardwersko
<idioterna> chipset pa antena
<idioterna> ja kako bi pa to naredu? :)
<idioterna> oscilatorje dal gor pa mel za vsak gsm standard svojo anteno? :)
<idioterna> pa quad band pa levodesno?
<yang> pojma nimam
<yang> sem mislu da je kak cip da deluje na 900 pa en drug za 1800
<idioterna> pol bols kr M-63 kupt :)
<yang> ceprav se spomnim da smo radiaamaterske postajce lahk odprli s kodo na celoten band range
<yang> pa oddajali in poslusali
<yang> mislim, v osnovi so bile zaklenjene na UHF spekter samo
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> saj
<yang> je mobitel ista naprava
<yang> samo da je pac kodiran spekter
<idioterna> priblizno, ja
<idioterna> aja ne to je sele pozneje
<yang> za komunikacijo
<yang> to je potem za NMT
<yang> prej si jih lahk poslusal une
<yang> na postajcah
<idioterna> sej zdej jih tut lahko
<idioterna> A5/1 se izkaze da je ful weak
<yang> gsm lahk poslusas ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ce razbijes kljuc ja
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A5/1
<Seniorita> A5/1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ja mors met napravo ou, postajco + PC
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vse skp je dons ene tok zajeban kokr WPA wifi crackat
<idioterna> se mal mn mogoce
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> dobr je tale antifasist.
<idioterna> to bom kr na youtube dau
<yang> kaki so tej dohterji ratal danes
<yang> prides na pregled
<yang> pa ugotovijo da nisi zdrav pa recejo, kar pridte cez kaksno leto ce vas bo se bolelo, bomo takrat zasili
<yang> jebenti zdravstvo
<yang> http://www.dobradela.si/zelja/zelim-zdravnika-ki-mu-ni-vseeno-zame
<Seniorita> Želim zdravnika, ki mu ni vseeno zame | DobraDela.si
<yang> ta je tudi fajn http://www.dobradela.si/zelja/zelim-si-na-jamajko
<Seniorita> Želim si na Jamajko | DobraDela.si
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js mam pa ful dobre izkusnje z nasim zdravstvom
<idioterna> moja zdravnica zna na maile odgovarjat, za napotnce pa recepte se sam zmenm po mailu pa pridem iskat kadarkol
<idioterna> pa na vsake tok grem na ksn chat
<idioterna> pet minut, tok da razlozim kva je pa kako
<yang> a mas privat dohtarco
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sm mel privat dohtarja pa sm se pol preselu
<idioterna> zdej mam pa u zd polje
<yang> ja saj kaksni se se najdejo ki so ok
<idioterna> privat ni bil drag ubistvu
<idioterna> sam je ta ful boljsa se mi zdi
<yang> ce so na koncesijo je ok
<idioterna> zlo izkusena pa skulirana
<yang> ma ta moj je neka zlahta
<yang> ampak lahk bi dal napotnico za specialist ali rentgen nevem
<idioterna> kva pa mas
<yang> "pridte ce vas bo se kaj bolel" mislim, za to nisem rabu ke it
<idioterna> js si loh en kr uredu ultrazvok sposodm pr eni veterinarki
<idioterna> ce ti kej pomaga
<yang> hehehe
<yang> ja ampak nis zdravnik
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> za srce pa trebuh otroke gledat je bil kul
<yang> sej brez heca, je mela soseda pse, pa je rekla kok je zdravstvo pa cakalne dobe, pa ji takrat veterinar rece....smo glih dobil nov CT za pse, kr k nam pridte drugic
<yang> sicer malo v hecu ampak vseeno
<idioterna> ja sej to je old news da so veterinarji bols k zdravniki
<idioterna> k pac
<yang> ja sam ga placas tut fajn
<idioterna> ce zdravniku crkne pacient recejo "jah, slb je bil, bolan je bil"
<yang> sicer pa ce te boli tut placas isto k zobarja
<idioterna> ce veterinarju dirkaln kojn umre
<yang> mene so ze dvakrat prestavli pr zobarju
<idioterna> je pa drago.
<yang> hahaha
<yang> mislim
<yang> za pse majo vse zivo
<yang> sam stane ful
<yang> jst sem svojo vozil
<yang> vzel bris
<yang> iz mehurja
<yang> in dal pod mikroskop
<idioterna> to je jeba ja k je vse drago
<yang> in takoj videl v cemu je stvar
<idioterna> js mam mikroskop kr doma
<yang> problem je da skoda k zivali ne morjo bit zavarovane kot ljudje
<yang> jst bi takoj dal takrat 25 na mesec
<yang> za psa
<yang> pol bi mel
<yang> 300 na leto
<yang> krito vse
<yang> tko pa je bla opercaija 500 eur
<yang> itd.
<yang> par takih operacij
<idioterna> od kolegice svicarska plansarka ma melanom v ocesu
<yang> aja hm
<idioterna> ja uresnic nc ne mors
<idioterna> mislm drago je ko svinja pa pac
<yang> vcasih raka tezko pozdravjo, je glih reku veterinar, da je mel psa k je mel na mozganih ,pa ga je moral uspavat
<idioterna> melanom v ocesu skor nemogoce da neb metastaz naredu
<yang> pa saj za zival je najbolj humana evtanazija
<yang> da se ne matra predolg
<yang> mater...
<idioterna> najbl cheap ja
<idioterna> humana dunno kok je kej
<yang> ja tut to
<idioterna> k pozdravt znamo :)
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> ene 30k ojro pomoje
<yang> dobr ce je pes star
<yang> pa je docakal 90% zivljenja
<idioterna> ne 4 mesce je stara psica
<yang> reces ok
<yang> ce pa je se puppy se ti pa zasmili
<idioterna> ja sam pac
<idioterna> za 30k ojro se ti ne zasmisl ponavad
<idioterna> razn ce res nimas km dt dnara
<yang> uf
<yang> a tok da bi racunal
<yang> mislis ?
<yang> nevem no
<yang> kaj pa je tok dragega
<slax0r> jup...pa se garantira ti ne da bo potem ok
<idioterna> ja radio pa kemoterapija pa
<yang> sosed je mel psa, pa je dobil meningitis, pa so mu rekli da ga lahko operirajo na glavi, sam da lahk da ne bo normalen, glava mu je zatekala...pol ga je dal uspavat raje
<yang> on je 3 pse zamenal
<yang> ko sem jaz mel se isto
<yang> smolo ima
<yang> zmer isto pasmo
<yang> vzame
<yang> pa tut danes fok nima dnarja za veterinarja
<yang> ce se zival poskoduje jo uspavajo
<yang> najbolj poceni
<yang> zadnic je mel en tip macko
<idioterna> hm pr ns so bli skos pasemski psi pa so bli se kr zdravi zacuda
<idioterna> zdej mam pa mesanca je pa super zdravja
<idioterna> 10 let je str pa je kr zilav
<idioterna> pa je nemski ovcar sized
<slax0r> mesancki so itk znano da so bolj trdozivi za te zadeve
<yang> star je bil 38 let, pa macka ma necga raka, brez apetita, pa citostatike so mu dal, vse zivo, pol pa tip prasa "A ga lahko ven spustim" pa mu veterinar pravi "Se vam bo kam zavlekel ker je bolan", tip ocitno nic ni znal razmisljat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm, kul je
<idioterna> nasa macka je 18 let stara zmrznla na travnku pod bajto
<idioterna> zjutri je bla ze trda k smo jo nasl
<yang> ja macka kr pobere cez noc
<yang> prehladi se mal
<yang> na starost niso odporni
<yang> pa je fertig
<idioterna> ja sej u naravi ne grejo cez 10 let
<yang> nasa je bla tut okol 15-17
<idioterna> pa volk je tut ene 8 let
<yang> jst sem za mojga psa gledal je zivljenska 12-14
<yang> 15 redki primerki da so bli
<yang> sam pol je vsesorte tezav kt pr starih ljudeh
<yang> ce ne kaj drugega ponavadi kak rak
<idioterna> a to si mel ksnga spanjela
<yang> ne
<yang> pitbul
<idioterna> aja tocn
<idioterna> geto
<yang> ja
<yang> kle jih je blo dost takih
<yang> zdej so pomrli vsi sam se ena je 13 stara
<yang> vsi so docakal visoko starost
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> so trpezni
<yang> niso se maral
<yang> med sabo
<yang> taka sorta
<yang> mater
<yang> so se pa spravli drekat clanek na wikipediji
<yang> od pitbulov
<idioterna> js nikol nism hotu met pitbula
<idioterna> k se jih folk ful boji
<idioterna> same probleme mas pol zarad idiotov k se vsajajo
<idioterna> ze ovcarjev je ene ful strah
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AmericanPitbullTerrierBrooklynBr.jpg
<slax0r> kolega ma pitbula, ni bol scenskega psa :)
<Seniorita> File:AmericanPitbullTerrierBrooklynBr.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ja sej pitbuli majo zaejban karakter, kaksni stafordi so ok
<yang> takale je bla moja
<yang> pac zdresirat ga mors ane, pol je krotek
<idioterna> apbt
<yang> ja
<yang> apbt ni priznana pasma v evropi
<yang> nisem ugotovil zakaj ne
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> pasme so brezveze
<yang> med aameriskimi psi imajo pa najstarejsi rodovnik tja v 19. stoletje gre
<yang> v bistvu so dost zdravi
<yang> ker so nekako "mesanci"
<yang> med buldogi in terierji
<slax0r> niso nekako, so pravi mesanci
<slax0r> to so mesali pasme skupaj, da so naredili "ultimate fighting dog"
<yang> ja
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8sk5a_sYA
<slax0r> isto kot dobermann, tut mesanec, zmesan ne vem z cem vse skupaj, k ga je g. dobermann namesal skupaj, da ga je branu ko je sel pobirat davke okrog po nemciji
<Seniorita> Dog Fetches Hero2 Stick From River - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Inspired by http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUbM-77Bn1w«
<idioterna> tko zgled caro.
<idioterna> zgleda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not kul..but awesome! :D
<yang> haha hud video
<yang> se se otrese
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole je awsome http://screencloud.net/v/2AAD
<idioterna> tle je pet let star: http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/qbe0QPkJrIMbck387BGrqCVg6p8.jpg
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 16:48:01 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<yang> idioterna: to je mesan z belgijskim ovcarjem ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not for me :D
<yang> idioterna: aja moj sosolec Novak je reku naj te pozdravim od Graca prjatu
<zdobersek> lol @ linkin park
<yang> tist k si mu linux nastimal
<idioterna> yang: crn nemski ovcar je fotra pa malinois je bla mama
<zdobersek> heehee, danes me je Google Street View posnel
<idioterna> yang: kko mu je pa ime
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bastard
<idioterna> a bivsi dr. novak
<yang> grega
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> dol iz rakove
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTvL0tShbDQ je tut pes
<Seniorita> Drsanje po februarju / Ice Skating Over February - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Posneto z / Recorded using GoPro HERO 2, Google Galaxy Nexus. Glasba iz / Soundtrack based on "Theatrical Trailer (annabloom vs. Jeris)" cc-by http://ccmixte...«
<yang> zdobersek: kje ?
<zdobersek> yang: okolica Celja
<j4b0> sej to te pol pobrisejo
<j4b0> google
<yang> zdobersek: moral bi dat gate dol
<yang> idioterna: ja fajn, dobr tale gopro je kr uporaben
<idioterna> aja drugac mam
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbMUJBPoK7g
<idioterna> tole
<Seniorita> Dog Head Cam - YouTube
<idioterna> ni gopro
<idioterna> je cist mejhna kamerca na psa montirana
<idioterna> he's not too fond of it
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja ni ot tinkerbell, k je vsega hudega navajen
<yang> no to bo zanimivo ce bo snowden dal se kak intervju, baje mu je putin prepovedal dajati izjave, da ne bi se bolj skodil ugledi ZDA. Na letaliscu ga nihce ni videl, vprasanje ce sploh obstaja
<yang> pogoj za azil je bil verjetno ta, da ne zine nic vec in se umakne
<Matthai_> mišljeno je bilo, da ne daje izvjav drugemu kot FSB :-)
<Lurker69> http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4130740/tallin-manual-on-the-international-law-applicable-to-cyber-warfare
<Seniorita> Killing hackers is justified in cyber warfare, says NATO-commissioned report | The Verge
<Seniorita> »A landmark document created at the request of NATO has proposed a set of rules for how international cyberwarfare should be conducted. Written by 20 experts in conjunction with the International...«
<idioterna> Lurker69: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvVIZ4OyGnQ
<Seniorita> Black Hat USA 2013 Gen. Alexander Keynote - YouTube
<Lurker69> http://www.breakingnews.com/item/ahZzfmJyZWFraW5nbmV3cy13d3ctaHJkcg0LEgRTZWVkGOLW8xIM/2013/08/01/photo-allegedly-shows-nsa-leaker-snowden-leaving-t
<Seniorita> Photo allegedly shows NSA leaker Snowden leaving the Moscow airport - via @mashant - breakingnews.com
<Seniorita> »Photo allegedly shows NSA leaker Snowden leaving the Moscow airport - via @mashant«
<Lurker69> se samo meni zdi da tale tqaxi voznik izgleda boul kot dobro natreniran spetznatz
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> mislm da dobro natreniranih specnacov ne mors "videt"
<idioterna> ful dobr konc speecha
<idioterna> "READ THE CONSTITUTION!"
<zdobersek> RUN EDUARDO SNOWMAN
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvVIZ4OyGnQ#t=52m25
<idioterna> tle
<Seniorita> Black Hat USA 2013 Gen. Alexander Keynote - YouTube
<zdobersek> 'I have. It's much like the Bible.'
<CrazyLemon> zakaj t= ne dela več?
<zdobersek> the hell je t=?
<CrazyLemon> timestamp!
<zdobersek> ok!
<Lurker69> lih gledam tale keynote
<Lurker69> groza da dovolijo temu pavlihatu da je ma govore na teh "hackerskig konvencija"
<Lurker69> večina ameriških hack konvencij se je spremenila bolj v sejem za isaknje službe v NSA  in ostalih ameriških agencijah kot pa v kake resne hack zadeve
<Lurker69> sej ne rečem ene par ludi si upa med njegovim govorom naglas reči "bullshit" sam vseeno...
<sasa84_> Juhu
<zdobersek> http://videoclip-online.com/video/84f4fef365b90502ae4f/Bill-Bailey8217s-Cockney-Overture-concert
<Seniorita> Bill Bailey's Cockney Overture - concert | VideoClip-Online.com
<Seniorita> »Bill Bailey along with the BBC Concert Orchestra demonstrating how cockney music is used in classical music and a preformance of the cockney William Tell Overture in the Royal Albert Hall. Leave a Comment. - concert«
<zdobersek> 'The fact that the Xbox One is designed to be always on had already been revealed. As we wrote in May, turning it off simply switches the machine to a "low-power state where it can download system and game updates and listen for certain Kinect voice commands."'
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/08/xbox-one-built-for-10-years-of-silent-running/
<Seniorita> Xbox One built for 10 years of silent running | Ars Technica
<zdobersek> .clap
<Seniorita> »New Xbox's large design emphasizes heat dissipation, eliminating most fan noise.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] T-Mobile USA To Help Influence Ubuntu Touch for Smartphones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/It4RvbxbKI4/t-mobile-joins-ubuntu-touch-advisory-group
<yang> heh kaksna reklama za klub TOP https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1013147_10151544857979135_88489295_n.jpg (saj tam gor dobis res tak obcutek)
<zdobersek> eh ...
<yang> A ma se kdo zeljo obiskat ameriko ?
<yang> Cloveka so obsodli na tisocletno kazen
<yang> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/01/19813977-ariel-castro-victim-michelle-knight-your-hell-is-just-beginning?lite
<Seniorita> Ariel Castro victim Michelle Knight: 'Your hell is just beginning' - U.S. News
<Seniorita> »Cleveland kidnapper Ariel Castro was sentenced to life in prison without parole on two counts of aggravated murder plus 1000 years on Thursday after a sentencing hearing filled with sordid details of his crimes – and tremendous perseverance and hope as victim Michelle Knig …«
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je preskrbljen za lajf
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ker film se kej gleda?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nazadnje sem gledal drinking buddies
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lažem
<CrazyLemon> scary movie 5
<zdobersek> bi blo boljs, ce bi se lagal.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le
<CrazyLemon> lindsay lohan je odlična v SM5
<CrazyLemon> charlie sheen prav tako
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/01/moto-x-official/
<Seniorita> Moto X finally official: Motorola X8, 4.7-inch 720p AMOLED, custom finishes, assembled in the USA from $199
<Seniorita> »Well, you've gotta hand it to Motorola -- the company has managed to build an unprecedented amount of buzz surrounding what's turned out to be a«
<zdobersek> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-can-i-pass-the-string-null-through-wsdl-soap-from-as3-to-coldfusion-web?rq=1
<Seniorita> flex - How can I pass the string "Null" through WSDL (SOAP) from AS3 to ColdFusion web service without receiving a "missing parameter error"? - Stack Overflow
<zdobersek> 'We have an employee whose last name is Null. He kills our employee lookup application when his last name is used as the search term (which happens to be quite often now).'
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Make Nautilus Toolbars Look Better in Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QKHCKYZUnPE/how-to-unify-the-look-of-the-toolbars-in-ambiance-and-radiance
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-02
<miha> jutro
<idioterna> zdravo
<miha> botsnack :)
<idioterna> ce se smejes ne vela.
<miha> aja
<miha> botsnack
<idioterna> now i'm worried
<idioterna> nc, sibam
<idioterna> srecno
<miha> lp
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/svastara/51250-u-zimskim-jaknama-prosetali-mostarom-na-41.html
<Seniorita> Atrakcija na društvenim mrežama - U zimskim jaknama prošetali Mostarom na +41! - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Trojici nepoznatih momaka nije trebalo dugo vremena da postanu atrakcija na društvenim mrežama. Naime, fotografija na kojoj tri druga poziraju kraj mostarskog sata koji pokazuje 41 stepen postala je prava senzacija na Facebooku. Vjerujemo kako su prolaznici bili zbunjeni, a također ne sumnjamo kako i vi nećete ostati ravnodušni na čin raspoložene ekipe.«
<miha> lol http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/01/government-tracking-google-searches
<Seniorita> My family's Google searching got us a visit from counterterrorism police | Michele Catalano | Comment is free | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Michele Catalano: Officers showed up at our door suspecting we were terrorists because we looked up info on pressure cookers and backpacks«
<miha> !g pressure cooker bomb
<Seniorita> Pressure cooker bomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure_cooker_bomb
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<miha> !g backpack
<Seniorita> A note about Backpack http://backpackit.com/
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> What is your wish?
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<miha> good bot
<miha> in pr tem pomislim, če je Seniorita ljubosumna :D
<napsy> kolk botov je zdj tu gor?
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/tehnologija/mobiteli/51155-vlasnici-androida-pijanci-uz-blackberry-ima-novca.html
<Seniorita> Mobitel otkriva - Vlasnici androida pijanci, uz blackberry ima novca! - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Osobe koje koriste iPhone smatraju sebe neustrašivim, pametnim i najvjerovatnije rade u medijima, izdavaštvu, obrazovanju i prodaji.«
<miha> napsy: breza Seniorita ubuntulog  za te vem
<miha> morda je Å¡e kak, nekateri so skoz tiho :p
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-08-01/most-important-number-entire-us-economy
<Seniorita> The Most Important Number In The Entire U.S. Economy | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »There is one vitally important number that everyone needs to be watching right now, and it doesn't have anything to do with unemployment, inflation or housing.  If this number gets too high, it will collapse the entire U.S. financial system.«
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-08-01/what-google-knows-about-you
<Seniorita> What Google Knows About You | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »In short, pretty much everything.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8 Available For Testing in Ubuntu 13.10 – But Don’t Expect Too Much  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xCKwL-vJvhw/unity-8-ubuntu-13-10-arrives
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity 8 Available In The Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RYPp7sOKtY0/unity-8-available-in-ubuntu-1310-saucy.html
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/luda-planeta/51269-ovo-je-zivot-idiota-koji-mi-je-ukrao-mobitel-foto.html hekerka
<Seniorita> Patnje jedne djevojke - "Ovo je život idiota koji mi je ukrao mobitel!" (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Ako vam ikada itko nešto ukrao, zasigurno ste se barem jednom zapitali gdje je telefon, bicikl, laptop ... No, jedna djevojka koja je izgubila svoj smartfon na Ibizi svakog dana ima uvid u to što novi vlasnik njenog mobitela radi.«
<dz0ny> yang tole bo zate http://www.wandboard.org/
<Seniorita> Wandboard - Freescale i.MX6 ARM Cortex-A9 Opensource Community Development Board - BLOG
<Seniorita> »Freescale i.MX6 ARM Cortex-A9 opensource community Wandboard«
<yang> hm
<yang> mogoce pa res
<yang> zgleda poceni
<CrazyLemon> http://lifeofastrangerwhostolemyphone.tumblr.com/
<CrazyLemon> miha kul blog :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tale bi bil zate http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1844770/
<Seniorita> Sand Sharks (Video 2011) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Mark Atkins. With Corin Nemec, Brooke Hogan, Vanessa Lee Evigan, Eric Scott Woods. A shark who swims in sand terrorizes a tropical paradise.«
<miha> CrazyLemon: me spominja na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo
<Seniorita> Defcon 18 Pwned By the owner What happens when you steal a hackers computer zoz part - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nigga pls
<CrazyLemon> 2011? get real..i only watch latest movies
<CrazyLemon> miha zaz je car :)
<LorD_DDooM> Folku se je strgal, našopajo si klimo v avtu, poj pa vozijo lagano Loeb-sportski.
<R33D3M33R> iščem eksperta za python regex :)
<R33D3M33R> no, v bistvu ne rabi biti ekspert, ampak zgolj dobro podkovan
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: /topic
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: povej ...
<miha> s čim se ti pingvini ukvarjajo http://www.finance.si/8344924/Poslanka-PS-nad-rev%C5%A1%C4%8Dino-s-%C5%A1olskimi-uniformami/
<Seniorita> Poslanka PS nad revščino s šolskimi uniformami - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<R33D3M33R> tole bi rad matchal: http://pastebin.com/NhsdGa37
<Seniorita> [GetText] msgctxt "NAME OF TRANSLATORS" msgid "Your names" msgstr "Ime1,Ime2,Ime3" ms - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> tole imam: najdi = re.compile("msgid \"Your emails\"\nmsgstr \"(.*)\"\n\n#",re.DOTALL)
<R33D3M33R> matcha preveč stvari
<R33D3M33R> tule pa dela: http://www.pythonregex.com/
<Seniorita> Python Regex Tool
<Seniorita> »A web-based python regular expression tool for rapidly testing regular expressions. Includes support for python regex specific functions such as dotall and unicode.«
<R33D3M33R> sem poskusil z tudi re.M pa ni nič bolje
<dz0ny> \w+ "(.+)"
<dz0ny> kaj točno želiš potegnit ven?
<dz0ny> orginal string pa prevedeni del?
<R33D3M33R> potegniti hočem:
<R33D3M33R> mail1@mail.com,mail2@mail.com,mai"
<R33D3M33R> "l3@mail.com
<R33D3M33R> .+ je prepožrešno :)
<R33D3M33R> a se da požrešnost zmanjšati?
<R33D3M33R> če dam ? namesto zvezdice ne dela
<R33D3M33R> ah seveda, ? je treba dodati => .*?
<dz0ny> no jaz sem za sprecifični primer tole pogruntal (msgstr "(.*)")(\n("(.*)"))+
<R33D3M33R> aha, zanimivo, torej + matcha poljubno Å¡tevilo (\n("(.*)"))?
<R33D3M33R> + sem sicer že uporabljal ampak nikoli na tak način ...
<dz0ny> mhm matcha tega kjer je samo msgstr pol pa če ima še "" v novi vrstici do prve prazne vrstice
<dz0ny> grafično http://screencloud.net/v/qgh3
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 14:30:31 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_MSrAwfagG4
<Seniorita> Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Johnny Knoxville stars as Irving Zisman in Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa. In theaters October 25th! Visit the official site to make your own GIFs using the B...«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ambiance Theme Updated With Dark Toolbars For Nautilus And Other GNOME 3 Apps [Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hPdPq2z8hbM/ambiance-theme-updated-with-dark.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpnET4zzVyg
<Seniorita> Q-FOG crowdfunding campaign - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Please Support Us at : Indiegogo crowdfunding campaign: http://igg.me/at/Q-FOG«
<dz0ny> lol You can go to the Yugo factory, give them the blueprints for a Cadillac and they’ll produce a vehicle that looks like a Cadillac but which is still, essentially, a Yugo.
<dz0ny> ^^ http://fossforce.com/2013/08/why-mark-shuttleworth-is-important-to-desktop-linux/
<Seniorita> Why Mark Shuttleworth Is Important to Desktop Linux « FOSS ForceFOSS Force
<Seniorita> »If you want to see desktop Linux finally get some traction with the unwashed public, Mark Shuttleworth is more likely to be the guy who'll make that happen than anyone who's come along so far. He's a capitalist and for better or worse this is a capitalist world. He knows that nothing big is going to«
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: v čem ti pa to tak obarva?
<dz0ny> regexpal
<R33D3M33R> u, lepo :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: CrazyLemon: playnight?
<dz0ny> hm 5ish vstanmjutri
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da igramo do 11ih
<yang> idioterna: http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/08/fukushima-worse-than-you-know.html
<Seniorita> You Won’t BELIEVE What’s Going On at Fukushima Right Now | Washington's Blog
<Seniorita> »Tepco Has No Idea How to Stabilize the Reactors You've heard bad news about Fukushima recently. But it's worse than you know. The Wall Street Journal notes that radiation levels outside the plant a...«
<idioterna> ah dej no
<idioterna> "worse than you know"
<idioterna> ker bullshit.
<idioterna> no it isn't
<idioterna> it's exactly how we know it is
<pitko> dan
<skyyx> pitko: a ze beres knjige ? :D
<pitko> hahha
<pitko> xD
<pitko> ne
<pitko> :D
<skyyx> pol pa dol pa knjige brat :)
<pitko> druge posle
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2013/08/voznja_napacna_smer.aspx
<pitko> mal sm se Å¡e z jsonom poigrov
<Seniorita> 78-letna voznica se ni zavedala, da vozi po avtocesti, vozila je celo v napačno smer - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V sredo je voznik obvestil policijo, da po avtocesti na območju Vranskega v smeri Celja starejša voznica z osebnim vozilom renault clio vozi v nasprotno smer, so sporočili s PU-ja Celje.«
<CrazyLemon> unfcking believable
<pitko> mogoče nardim plugin za chrome
<pitko> :) mal pomoči za prevajanje
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Create A GIF from Video on Ubuntu With QGifer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x_Nti9zB6ps/how-to-create-a-gif-from-video-on-ubuntu-with-qgifer
<yang> HIV area http://www.mrstefanbraun.rs/img/about/10.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bit tok nesramn no
<CrazyLemon> nimajo vse dame noči HIV-a
<CrazyLemon> ene imajo AIDS
<dz0ny> hitnoj i vlaznoj
<dz0ny> aids pa nebi vedel
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	116 MB	13.8 Beta	8/1/2013
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-8LINBetaDriver.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ 13.8 Beta Driver for Linux
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> kul..xorg-lts-raring je v LTS repozitoriju
<dz0ny> ps axf
<dz0ny> upps
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get update
<dz0ny> geslodaganepogruntaš
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> js sam zvezdice vidim :/
<CrazyLemon> zihr si svoje geslo vpisal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> reverse psychology
<dz0ny> nc grem eno dota2
<zdobersek> ej ej ej
<zdobersek> jutri zgodej vstanes
<dz0ny> sej 30 min je game
<dz0ny> ob 11 spat
<dz0ny> se polno casa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a orange ze pogeldal?
<zdobersek> the new black?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> ln
<Lurker69> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/08/afghanistans-children-of-war/100565/
<Seniorita> Afghanistan's Children of War - In Focus - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »The United Nations issued a report on Wednesday stating that the number of civilians killed or wounded in Afghanistan rose by 23 percent in the first six months of 2013, with women and children faring the worst -- killed by roadside bombs almost every day«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah kje.. 23gb je cela sezona
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-03
<dz0ny> OK pr ubuntu so spet pametni, so kar lib32asound2 vrgli iz repota in nek svoj lib furajo zdej
<dz0ny> wtf
<jero__> While evaluating our options, using the lib32asound2 (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<jero__> :P
<dz0ny> jero__: to si bom pa sposodu :P
<dz0ny> .imdb The matrix
<breza> The Matrix (1999) - 8.7(✋ 717,646 http://imdb.com/title/tt0133093
<breza> A computer hacker learns from mysterious rebels about the true nature of his reality and his role in the war against its controllers.
<dz0ny> .imdb Elysium
<breza> Elysium (2003) - 3.8(✋ 200 http://imdb.com/title/tt0356577
<breza> Four knights fight against 'The Elysian' to guard 'The Ark'-mankind's last defense.
<dz0ny> .imdb Elysium 2013
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<dz0ny> .imdb The Gatekeepers
<breza> The Gatekeepers (2012) - 7.3(✋ 1,472 http://imdb.com/title/tt2309788
<breza> A documentary featuring interviews with all surviving former heads of Shin Bet, the Israeli security agency whose activities and membership are closely held state secrets.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: Izšla je SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40565/#p40565
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam kaj bi danes se pogledal :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: Izšla je SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40566/#p40566
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<yang> .vreme bled
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32.5°C @03.08.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<CrazyLemon> .vreme nedela
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> ARSO: Rudno polje (1347 m) (1347m): 27.6°C @03.08.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3683266,14.1145798
<breza> Občina Bled: 32.38°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:09, Sončni zahod: 20:31:13
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 32.98°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:26, Sončni zahod: 20:28:44
<yang> dz0ny: na desetinko natancno je ok
<yang> na dve decimalki pa ni potrebe da obvesca :)
<yang> tok vremensko obcutljivi nismo :)
<frojnd> hellow
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Crowdfunding Passes $8 Million Mark  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Q1XWEUB__0U/ubuntu-edge-soars-past-8-million-milestone
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ubuntuforums.org shekan, priporočena zamenjava gesel  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40567/#p40567
<pitko_> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko_
<pitko_> rahla pomoč -.- #ubuntu-si
<pitko_> eh
<yang> zivjo pitko_
<pitko_> sudo must be setuid root
<pitko_> kva je to
<pitko_> -.-
<pitko_> drive mi crazy že cel dopoldne
<pitko_> me*
<yang> to pomeni, da moras username dodati med sudoers
<yang> da lahko su-jas
<yang> sudo-jas pardon
<yang> sudo-ja se znebis tako, da se enostavno logiras kot root
<yang> napises "su" in postanes root
<yang> ce pa zelis iz userja poganjat "root" komande pa uporabis "sudo" komanda...
<pitko> sudo su ne dela
<yang> ne
<yang> recimo
<yang> cd bi rad videl "ls -la" kot root
<yang> iz userja napises "sudo ls -la"
<yang> potem vneses svoje uporabnisko geslo
<yang> vendar moras biti v listi za sudo enabled logine
<yang> al pa samo vpisi "su" in bos root
<dz0ny> pitko: od tebe zahteva da ima uporabniški id == 0 to je root v večini primerov
<pitko> mal se mi čudnu zdi k je dozdej delalu :D
<dz0ny> si se kaj igral za računi pa grupami?
<pitko> ne to delam na ubuntu strežniku
<dz0ny> .ubuntu alsa-lib
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the alsa-lib (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<pitko> k ga mam doma postavljenga
<pitko_> to naj bi bil root uporabnik
<pitko_> -,.-
<pitko_> chown: changing ownership of `/usr/bin/sudo': Operation not permitted če zamenam
<pitko_> mism če dam to chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<yang> pitko_: nastavitve so v /etc/sudoers
<yang> ne pusti tisto
<pitko_> ja
<pitko_> to vem ja
<pitko_> :)
<yang> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<yang> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<dz0ny> huhu pitko_ kaj ti čaraš no
<yang> pastebinaj /etc/sudoers
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/client
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<dz0ny> tole je bl priročno
<Seniorita> sudo - How can I add a new user as sudoer using the command line? - Ask Ubuntu
<pitko_> -.-
<pitko_>  Error reading sudoers: Permission denied
<pitko_> pa omg
<dz0ny> ja you borked everything
<pitko_> yea
<yang> ne
<pitko_> -...-
<dz0ny> sudo su ti Å¡e dela?
<yang> sudoers moras editirati kot root
<pitko_> to je root uporabnik
<yang> mislim /etc/sudoers
<yang> ne mores ga spreminjati kot user
<dz0ny> yang: njemu da error ker root ni več id == 0
<yang> ceprav po defaultu bi ti moral user prijeti ampak si ocitno zjebaal nekaj
<dz0ny> in pol nič ne more
<yang> aja, uf
<yang> pitko_: a ce probas "su" pa vpisati root geslo ti ne deluje ?
<pitko_> su: Authentication failure
<pitko_> tipkam
<pitko_> root geslo
<yang> morda si geslo pozabil
<pitko_> am :D
<pitko_> tale strežnik mam pol leta že
<pitko_> do zdej je delalu vsssssssse
<pitko_> OMG
<pitko_> še radius strežnik sm mel gor
<pitko_> :)
<pitko_> in pol en dan puf vse gre k vragu :D
<dz0ny> I don't respond to people who use chat slang
<dz0ny> btw sudo su root -c sh napiše kaj
<dz0ny> ker če ne moreš nič greš v recovery mode
<dz0ny> se dropneš v root
<dz0ny> in tam porpaviš sudoers groups
<dz0ny> pa users file
<pitko_> ja to sm glih nameravu
<pitko_> ampak bom Å¡e to probu
<pitko_> no go yess -.-
<pitko_> brb
<yang> heh
<yang> na eni strani morm nek pin vnest
<yang> in sem ga pozabil
<yang> probal sem ze vse moozne pine
<yang> pa noben ne prime
<yang> hehe
<yang> sicer hvalabogu ni pomembno
<dz0ny> .ubuntu ia32-libs
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the ia32-libs (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<pitko_> hm
<pitko_> kva naj tipkam v sudoers
<yang> dz0ny: a teb rata instalirat ia32-libs ?
<dz0ny> yang: ne :P nima več vira
<yang> pitko_: poglej na uno stran
<dz0ny> so kr pobrisal
<yang> dz0ny: ja bedarija
<yang> pitko_: sem ti pastal
<yang> prej manual
<dz0ny> in zdej java ne dela, teamwiever ne dela
<pitko_> a hvala
<pitko_> vidm..
<yang> dz0ny: ja broken je tale ubuntu in posledicno trisquel
<dz0ny> stream nekaj svojega vleče
<dz0ny> steam**
<dz0ny> wtf so to mel
<CrazyLemon> hacked by true 64bit hackers!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> tale naš mark premal pizdi na developerje
<dz0ny> za vzgled najman linus
<dz0ny> hm grem mal spamat na ubuntu da vidmo kaj pravjo
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je sedaj raring multiarch ?
<pitko_> napiše mi da je read only file system -.-
<dz0ny> ne kregajo se al ubuntu pomen pekarna al soba
<dz0ny> na živce mi gre ker ni nobene sposobne osebe tam gor
<pitko_> se da kako forsat to
<dz0ny> pitko_: remount -o rw /
<pitko_> cc sej res ja  -.-
<dz0ny> force is within you
 * dz0ny majčkeno tečen danes
<dz0ny> yang: equivs-control
<dz0ny> fake deb
<dz0ny> nardiš
<dz0ny> ker so kao libi zdej v drugih paketih
<pitko_> jeeej
<pitko_> sesut strežnik
<pitko_> kumi čakam *_* -.-
<pitko_> nedela nič!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/02/android-device-manager/
<Seniorita> Google intros Android Device Manager to help you find that missing handset
<Seniorita> »Frequently lose your phone? Yeah, join the club. Don't worry, Google's got a fix. Android Device Manager will be available later this month for phones«
<CrazyLemon> 'bout time
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 30.7°C @03.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 32.63°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:00, Sončni zahod: 20:30:25
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 38°C @03.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 37.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:26, Sončni zahod: 20:28:44
<dz0ny> huh
<CrazyLemon> rekord v ljubljani :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme novo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 38.8°C @03.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.80108240000001,15.1710089
<breza> Novo Mesto: 38.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:45:32, Sončni zahod: 20:25:22
<CrazyLemon> prav tako v NM :)
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 37.8°C @03.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 35.28°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:43:53, Sončni zahod: 20:26:13
<CrazyLemon> merilna postaja v Ljubljani izmerila 38 stopinj Celzija, medtem ko je bil dosedanji rekord 37,6 stopinje Celzija. V Slovenj Gradcu je samodejna merilna postaja izmerila 36,9 stopinje Celzija (prejšnji rekord je 36,8 stopinje Celzija), v Novem mestu pa se je ogrelo na 39 stopinj Celzija (prejšnji rekord je 38,4 stopinje Celzija).
<dz0ny> bogi tisti brez klime
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 32.9°C @03.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 33.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:26, Sončni zahod: 20:27:25
<dz0ny> burja :)
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<jero_> .ubuntu kaj
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the kaj (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<jero_> .ubuntu Unity
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Unity (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<jero_> hehe
<jero_> najs
<dz0ny> jero_: it's now called Unity v8
<CrazyLemon> .ubuntu penis
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the penis (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dota kej?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: prot botom
<dz0ny> lahko tud
<dz0ny> pol urce
<dz0ny> ?
<zdobersek> cez pol urce?
<zdobersek> lahko.
<dz0ny> ok
<zdobersek> hva zj
<dz0ny> gres
<zdobersek> frem
<dz0ny> gg je bil
<zdobersek> grem
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/lfvnxCR.jpg
<zdobersek> NSFW mogoce?!
<dz0ny> pol je tud dota no
<CrazyLemon> perverznež dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> but nice ass
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Seychelles_Export_Treemap.png
<Seniorita> File:Seychelles Export Treemap.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> na sejselih majo export kompjuterjev ??
<yang> kje hudica jih pa proizvajajo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GTK3 Theme Fix Pushed to Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ujNBrFLehnQ/ubuntu-themes-fix-coming-to-saucy
<yang> .breme lj
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36.6°C @03.08.2013 18:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 35.07°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:31, Sončni zahod: 20:28:35
<yang> notri jih mam +27 v najbolj toplem delu
<dz0ny> .vreme črnomelj
<breza> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): 38°C @03.08.2013 18:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.57148369999999,15.1930773
<breza> Crnomelj: 36.87°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:46:06, Sončni zahod: 20:24:38
<dz0ny> baje je blo 40
<pitko> am metaserver to se ne prevaja ne?
<yang> medvedi se bodo skuhal
<yang> v kozuhih
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35.6°C @03.08.2013 19:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 32.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:31, Sončni zahod: 20:28:35
<idiotern1> v gozdu ni take vrocine
<yang> ja kake 3-5 stopinj manj je
<yang> se vedno preko 30
<idiotern1> hm men se ni zdel
<idiotern1> no verjetno odvisno od gozda tut
<idiotern1> tle je bukov, hladen, vlazen
<yang> ja
<yang> odvisno
<yang> kok je zarasceno
<yang> medved gre najverjetneje k vodi se ohladit
<yang> dz0ny: si kej studiral wandboard kako se ti zdi
<dz0ny> yang dual sd se mi zdi kul
<dz0ny> sem že razmišlal o lvm :)
<yang> jst bi quad vzel
<yang> aja prov dual sd slot ima
<dz0ny> ja 2 sd kartice
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e sata
<dz0ny> sam moram mal pogeldat kak oto video zmore
<yang> sd je bolj crap
<dz0ny> mhm
<yang> prepocasi gre
<dz0ny> sam se zna samo z tam bootat
<yang> ja
<yang> za boot je ok
<dz0ny> pa fora je kako je vse skupaj povezano
<dz0ny> če je sata sam pa direkt na vodilu potem ok
<dz0ny> drugače hmm
<yang> vprasanje kak je tist sata sploh
<dz0ny> mhm ni blok diagrama nikjer
<dz0ny> btw https://www.yoctoproject.org/about
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 31.6°C @03.08.2013 20:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 28.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:31, Sončni zahod: 20:28:35
<yang> baje da je single core wandboard 2x hitrejsi od rpija
<yang> ker je ze novejsi ARM
<dz0ny> ja to itak
<dz0ny> cortex 9 + thumb v3
<dz0ny> ceprav najvecji problem je kako zna jedra izkoriščat
<dz0ny> za 4 jedrni snap dragon že preklinajjo
<dz0ny> da se je samsung samo pohavlu
<dz0ny> dela pa ne :P
<yang> verjetno odvisno od samega softwera oz distribucije
<yang> verjamem da debian zna delat s tem
<dz0ny> ja od jedara
<dz0ny> kernela
<dz0ny> sam probljem je da samo samsung ve cel stack in kako se krmil jedra
<dz0ny> če tist del ni spisan
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> potem je polom
<dz0ny> .imdb Emperor
<breza> Emperor (2012) - 6.1(✋ 713 http://imdb.com/title/tt2103264
<breza> As the Japanese surrender at the end of WWII, Gen. Fellers is tasked with deciding if Emperor Hirohito will be hanged as a war criminal. Influencing his ruling is his quest to find Aya, an exchange student he met years earlier in the U.S.
<yang> proprietary, kaj ces :)
<yang> .imdb godfather
<breza> Godfather (2006) - 6.5(✋ 788 http://imdb.com/title/tt0442781
<breza> N/A
<yang> .imdb godfather I
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<yang> .imdb godfather 1
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<yang> ?
<dz0ny> .imdb godfather
<breza> Godfather (2006) - 6.5(✋ 788 http://imdb.com/title/tt0442781
<breza> N/A
<yang> .imdb godfather 2
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<dz0ny> aha pogruntu
<dz0ny> apiju so dal se neki
<dz0ny> http://www.omdbapi.com/
<Seniorita> The OMDb API v2.1 by Brian Fritz
<Seniorita> »OMDb API JSON XML«
<zdobersek> how dare thee
<dz0ny> .imdb The Godfather: Part II
<breza> The Godfather: Part II (1974) - 9.0(✋ 458,586 http://imdb.com/title/tt0071562
<breza> The early life and career of Vito Corleone in 1920s New York is portrayed while his son, Michael, expands and tightens his grip on his crime syndicate stretching from Lake Tahoe, Nevada to pre-revolution 1958 Cuba.
<dz0ny> hm se vid da to ni google
<dz0ny> .film godfather
<breza> The Godfather (1972) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY1S34973zA?fs=1&hd=1&hl=en_US Vito Corleone is the aging don (head) of the Corleone Mafia Family.  His youngest son Michael has returned from WWII just in time to see the wedding of Connie Corleone (Michael's sister) to Carlo Rizzi.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tist za octa core govorijo
<dz0ny> exynos?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> 'octo'core
<dz0ny> .imdb godfather 2
<dz0ny> .imdb the matrix
<breza> The Matrix (1999) - 8.7(✋ 717,646) (RT 87) http://imdb.com/title/tt0133093
<breza> A computer hacker learns from mysterious rebels about the true nature of his reality and his role in the war against its controllers.
<dz0ny> rt je gnil paradajz
<dz0ny> .imdb Emperor 2012
<dz0ny> imdb Emperor
<dz0ny> .imdb Emperor
<breza> Emperor (2012) - 6.1(✋ 713) (RT 30) http://imdb.com/title/tt2103264
<breza> As the Japanese surrender at the end of WWII, Gen. Fellers is tasked with deciding if Emperor Hirohito will be hanged as a war criminal. Influencing his ruling is his quest to find Aya, an exchange student he met years earlier in the U.S.
<dz0ny> Ratings: 6,1/10 from 1.350 users   Metascore: 48/100
<dz0ny> hm tole se ne posodablja urno
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mesečno? :>
<dz0ny> oo kul http://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack&page=3
<Seniorita> Sprites mods - Hard disk hacking - Hooking up JTAG
<dz0ny> en cortex core je kr frej
<dz0ny> zihr NSA rada kej ponuca
<Lurker69> jap tole hdd hacking tgleda zanimivo
<Lurker69> http://youtu.be/D8Im0_KUEf8?t=28m31s
<Seniorita> Writing a Thumbdrive from Scratch [29c3] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Writing a Thumbdrive from Scratch Prototyping Active Disk Antiforensics This action-packed lecture presents the inner workings of the author's from-scratch i...«
<Lurker69> tale travis godspeed ma zanimive prezentacije na podobno temo
<Lurker69> http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.de/ ter itjemen blog
<Seniorita> Travis Goodspeed's Blog
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-04
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the conjuring
<breza> The Conjuring (2013) - 8.0(✋ 903) (RT 85) http://imdb.com/title/tt1457767
<breza> Paranormal investigators Ed and Lorraine Warren work to help a family terrorized by a dark presence in their farmhouse. Forced to confront a powerful entity, the Warrens find themselves caught in the most terrifying case of their lives.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zate ^
<idiotern1> sounds legit
<zdobersek> hah, preskocim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej je 8.0!
<dz0ny> Koncentracija ozona je na merilnem mestu Koper presegla opozorilno vrednost 180 mikrogramov na kubični meter zraka
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> run, CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly..vroče je zunaj :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, pa Vera je tud v filmu
<idiotern1> it won't help
<idiotern1> bols je bit not
<idiotern1> fotokemicn smog je zarad mocnga sonca
<idiotern1> ob stirih zjutri odpret okna pa luftat do sedmih
<idiotern1> zapret pa bit not.
<Sky[x]> notr bit pa knjige brat al pa kej pametnga nardit :)
<jero_> .ubuntu books
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the books (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<CrazyLemon> good news.. amd beta gonilniki so od 13.8 brez watermarka :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rDW02BrApgY
<Seniorita> Lollapalooza 2013 Webcast Saturday Recap - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lollapalooza 2013 Webcast Saturday August 3, 2013 Live from Grant Park Chicago, IL on www.lollapalooza.com 2:15 PM - Ben Howard 3:00 PM - Court Yard Hounds 4...«
<idiotern1> dz0ny: kdo so to?
<idiotern1> http://i.imgur.com/gdO0Yqv.png
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> KSP je kr fun
<zdobersek> a ves, CrazyLemon
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedel :)
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36.6°C @04.08.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 35.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:39, Sončni zahod: 20:27:20
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sayonara Music Player – Low on System Resource Usage, But Low On Appeal?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/apJi3lJJZaQ/sayonara-music-player-for-linux-qt
<pitko> kakše iskušnje z inštaleranjem tega xserver-xorg-video-radeon_
<pitko> k men noče ...
<pitko> :)
<pitko> dependency is not satisfiable: xorg-video-abi-12
<dz0ny> pitko: kaj si spet počel :P?
<pitko> nč!
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zdej hočem samo gonilnike
<pitko> za mojo grafično
<pitko> da bom lahko doto igorv normalno -.-
<pitko> :)
<pitko> X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver to podpera tut mojo
<pitko> al je ta paket že nasnet -.
<pitko> -.-
<dz0ny> fglrx-updates you want
<pitko> hm bomo vidl :)
<pitko> dota mi šteka če dam vse na low kar se mi zdi čudn k na windowsih je kr lepo delala
<pitko> pa ni blo vse na low
<dz0ny> ja rabiš amd driver
<pitko> aha no sej zdej to inštalera
<pitko> hm zdej bom pa probal *_* :)
<pitko> hm jej glGetError'| Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated
<pitko> XD
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš?
<dz0ny> pa ponovni zagon je potreben veš :)
<pitko> aaaa
<pitko> :D
<pitko> se mi je zdelo :)
<pitko> not good
<pitko> :)
<pitko> unity se mi ne nalovda več
<pitko> gnome-control-center se sesuva skos
<pitko> pa resolucija je mal majnša k prej _:D
<pitko> dz0ny hvala za pomoč sam zgleda da ni podprt gonilnik za mojo grafično al kaj k ne dela dobr
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš?
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<dz0ny> uh oh kmečko tržnico so spet izdali
<dz0ny> sem upal da bo propadla
<dz0ny> .vreme vovo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 37°C @04.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.80108240000001,15.1710089
<breza> Novo Mesto: 35.95°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:46:44, Sončni zahod: 20:23:59
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 30.3°C @04.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 34.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:11, Sončni zahod: 20:29:03
<dz0ny> .vreme lož
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 35.6°C @04.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7237873,14.4681585
<breza> Nova Vas: 34.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:49:45, Sončni zahod: 20:26:33
<Sky[x]> lp
<idiotern1> kr dobr ga pece ja
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 37.6°C @04.08.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 35.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:43, Sončni zahod: 20:27:11
<yang> not je 28 brez klime
<yang> kr znosno
<idiotern1> http://bou.si/pic/hot-jance.jpg
<idiotern1> http://bou.si/pic/tuji-grm-volavlje-finally-paved.jpg
<yang> a v tej vrocini ti gonis
<idiotern1> mhm
<idiotern1> and i feel great
<yang> te bo infarkt
<idiotern1> nah
<idiotern1> ne pretiravam
<yang> mislim da pretiravas ce po +37 gonis
<idiotern1> sej piha
<idiotern1> http://app.strava.com/activities/72133449
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Vnajnarje-Janče-Volavlje-Prežganje-Mali Vrh-Dole-Pance-Sostro near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idiotern1> Avg Speed 19.4km/h
<idiotern1> i'd hardly call that overdoing it
<yang> men je se za v vodo prevroce
<skyx_> jst sem ga tud zd jgonu
<skyx_> ukol jezera
<skyx_> fak
<yang> idiotern1: tvoje kolo ti bolj skodi kot pomaga, ker celo leto pretiravas
<zdobersek> mhm idiotern1
<zdobersek> nevaren si, sam sebi.
<yang> verjetno ti je v veselje, samo za zdravje to sigurno ni
<yang> to je tko k bodybilderstvo
<yang> malo zbildan bit je ok, ce pa pretiravas pa ni dobro
<idiotern1> truly.
<idiotern1> bova vidla.
<zdobersek> lol
<yang> povecini itak vohas avtomobilske hlape
<idioterna> absolutno
<idioterna> ampak jih voham manj kot ljudje v avtomobilih, tko da kar se tega tice sm v plusu
<yang> avto je skor zadihtan
<yang> not nikol ne smrdi
<yang> ce pa odprem okna od avta pa smrdi
<idioterna> mhm, pa enkrat na mesec gres na rakitno svez zrak napumpat
<pitko> lepa tura drgač!
<pitko> idoterna maš specjalko?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to je trick question
<yang> idioterna: za svez zrak je MTB
<yang> z avtom prides pod hrib
<yang> in gonis po hribu
<idioterna> in pri tem vdihnes vec skodljivih snovi kot na specjalki za isto pot
<yang> mislim, da ne
<yang> prvis
<yang> privc
<idioterna> verjamem
<zdobersek> poleg tega je Kucan prepovedu gorska kolesa
<yang> ti na kolesu si zadihan, zato vdihnes vec plinov, kot jaz v avtu
<pitko> no ja MTB ni glih če nimaš jajc :D
<idioterna> nah
<zdobersek> MTB po klancu navzgor je kul
<idioterna> pitko: http://bou.si/pic/rusty-old-colnago.jpg http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg
<idioterna> pitko: oboje okol 20 let staro
<zdobersek> da je le pot makedam al pa utrjena gozdna podlaga
<pitko> nice *_*
<pitko> všeč mi je :D
<idioterna> yang: v resnici je ravno obratno, predvsem zaradi tega ker ni tisto kar smrdi problematicno
<idioterna> ampak tisto kar se zadrzuje nizko ob cestiscu, kjer vozila zajemajo zrak
<pitko> zdobersek to je bol neki umes crosscountry
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico?
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 35.4°C @04.08.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 34.57°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:06, Sončni zahod: 20:27:24
<zdobersek> sasa84: AYE AYE CAPT'N
<pitko> sasa vroče a :D
<yang> sasa84: se kaj kopate na cerkniskem
<pitko> .vreme trebnje
<breza> ARSO: Malkovec (400m): 35.3°C @04.08.2013 17:00 CEST.
<yang> al je ze presahnilo
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.9081708,15.0125985
<breza> Trebnje: 35.16°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:04, Sončni zahod: 20:24:55
<sasa84> pitko, sej not je hladno :)
<sasa84> yang, jaz se ne...sej ne vem kok je kej vode, verjetno ne dost
 * sasa84 skuha kavico za zdobersek 
<yang> sasa84: mislim, da neki je vedno ostane
<yang> sasa84: enkrat sem bil poleti je blo 3 metre vode, ceprav zdaj je susa
<yang> tm k gres cez un most
<sasa84> ful je suša
<yang> tm je ponavad voda spodaj skoz
<sasa84> jaz se ne kopam v cerkniškem
<yang> slusu sem od domacinov da je tvegano, zarad poziralnikov verjetno
<yang> dans sem se ze 2x peljal mimo rakeka, lahko bi me na kavo povabila :)
<yang> oz sok, ker kave ne pijem
<idioterna> hm zdele je lih taprava ura za zgont cez vrhnko logatec rakek cerknco bejgne pikovnk rakitno pa nazaj
<zdobersek> EASY PEASY
<pitko> :D
<skyx_> jst sem dons zutrej na en hrib klele pr nas lavdov dond
<pitko> k ni mal še vroče
<idioterna> suni je sla tut na javor ob sestih zjutri
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/72011458
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Morning Ride, Javor near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> Mugabe ponovno izvoljen
<yang> As First Lady of Zimbabwe, Grace has been the subject of criticism for her lifestyle. Her sometimes lavish European shopping sprees have led to the nickname "Gucci Grace". When she was included in the 2002 EU travel sanctions on her husband, one EU parliamentarian was quoted as saying that the ban "will stop Grace Mugabe going on her shopping trips in the face of catastrophic poverty blighting the people of Zimbabwe".
<yang> Baje je tip zgradil stezo za konkorda pred leti v rojstni vasi
<zdobersek> k Kresalca
<zdobersek> kar se tice sopinga
<yang> hahaha
<yang> sam kurba stara, kako lahk pr 89ih se vlada
<yang> ze predzadnnje volitve naj bi zgoljufal
<yang> On 17 August 1996, Mugabe married his former secretary, Grace Marufu, 41 years his junior
<zdobersek> !t en fr green
<Seniorita> vert
<zdobersek> !t en fr red
<Seniorita> rouge
<sasa84> ej folk...kje se splača kupt tvje? bigbang, harvey..?
<zdobersek> GREMOOO-O
<zdobersek> GREMOOO-O
<zdobersek> V HARVEY NORMAN
<zdobersek> sasa84: premocn kafe.
<sasa84> haha zdobersek, +1 ;)
<j4b0> mimovrste mogoč ?
<j4b0> http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/105/avdio-video
<Seniorita> Avdio-video - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Avdio-video:«
<zdobersek> na mv rad kupujem
<yang> sasa84: jst priporocam EBAY
<yang> aja TVje
<yang> tist je mal prevelko za posiljanje
<yang> BIGBANG verjetno
<yang> alpa
<yang> se zapeles cez mejo z avtom in si 100 eur vsaj na profitu
<pitko> no ja odvisno kaj kopuješ
<yang> roba pri nas je za vzhod delana
<yang> vecinoma
<pitko> dobre iskušnje mam tut http://dx.com/
<Seniorita> DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide
<Seniorita> »Online shopping for cool gadgets at the right price. Buy cheap computers, electronics, car accessories, cellphones, iPhone, apparels and home gadgets on DealExtreme, free shipping for all orders.«
<yang> nisem specialist za TVje ne vem kaksno je stanje tam
<pitko> aa
<pitko> tv
<pitko> to pa kr kup na mimovrste ja :D
<yang> mimovrste je ok
<yang> vcas kaj narocim tm
<idioterna> sasa84: ne splaca se kupt tvja.
<yang> zakaj pa to
<idioterna> useless je
<yang> v kaksnem smislu ?
<idioterna> ce hoces dobr cinematic experience kups za pol cene high end tvja zlo dobr projektor in je 100x bols
<idioterna> ce hocs gledat bullshit k ga dons prodaja televizija loh 24ur.com odpres in si na istem.
<sasa84> sej ni zame...kolega bi mel eno tv
<sasa84> en*
<yang> jst mam eno, ki obcasno deluje za 100 eur
<yang> ce zeli prisparat
<yang> ;)
<yang> FULL HD je
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> neki bi, d neb blo predrago...ene 94 diagonala
<yang> sasa84: predlagam, da si kupi najcenejso mozno, brez Internet TVja in si gor nastima XBMC
<yang> je priblizno enaka zadeva po funkcionanosti, zna biti XBMC se bolj uporaben
<sasa84> yang, lej...tam to sploh odpade :P
<yang> zakaj ?
<sasa84> preveč zakompliciran vse skup...to more bit tko, d se sam knof prtisne in vžge
<sasa84> tko kt za babice in dedke :P
<yang> aja
<yang> potem pa najboljse kak star CRT, mam tut se enga, ce rabi
<CrazyLemon> naj gre v prvo trgovino pa kupi? :)
<yang> plazme so vse zakomplicirane
<yang> softwersko
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi en CRT.. 72cm če kupi.. teža cca. 40-50kg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak kg manj
<yang> naj ti da eur na kilo pa je
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js bi bil happy :D
<idioterna> grundig or bust
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :)
<dz0ny> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/049/164/Bravo_Bravo.gif
<dz0ny> sasa84: vseen je kej kupi, še vedno ne bo nič pametnega za gledat
<dz0ny> also get away from smart tv
<sasa84> dz0ny, to so ljudje, k gledajo radi polnočni klub ipd :P
<dz0ny> pol lg
<dz0ny> k ma Å¡e najblj simpl menije
<dz0ny> sony , pa phillips sta omg
<dz0ny> še en efekt več bi dal pa bi vse zmrznilo
<dz0ny> btw v merkatorju je bla neka akcija
<dz0ny> tko a PIKE, PIKE, PIKE
<dz0ny> danes sem se uradno skuhal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: lubuntu 13.04 v chromiumu ne dela flash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40568/#p40568
<zdobersek> a cmo kej prlozit kot dokaz al bomo kr tko
<zdobersek> 'po domace'
<sasa84> dz0ny, slikco hočmo... prešvican dz0ny !!!
<yang> sasa84: ce zelijo CRTjko jim jo rade volje senkam
<sasa84> ne rabm crt
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971011_487713284657759_1924487163_n.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spot the Pilkie! ^
<j4b0> blue sceen Å¡e zmeri tko grozn zgleda, joj me windows 7
<CrazyLemon> v win 8 zgleda lepše..tko da upgrejdaj :)
<idioterna> yang: js mam kr sreco that way
<idioterna> mam vse!
<yang> haha
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who's pilkie?
<idioterna> sicer pa
<idioterna> you know what they say
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/gdO0Yqv.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the bullshit man?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ahh :)
<yang> haha
<yang> dobra
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGHc8cHg9tU
<Seniorita> I can't sing Nicki Minaj! (ORIGINAL!) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »LIKE DUSTIN'S FACEBOOK FAN PAGE! http://www.facebook.com/DustinMangaroni THE BATTERY IN THE SMOKE DETECTOR IS CHANGED! WHOO HOO!! :D READ THIS BOX!!!! I walk...«
<yang> ehm
<yang> obstajajo ljudje ki dejansko jemljejo FB resno :)
<yang> zadnjic pravi ena - gradim si profil na FBju :)
<j4b0> ja sej ce NSA vohuni pol je resno, ;)
<CrazyLemon> yang obstajajo tudi ljudje ki jemljejo IRC resno :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> ja skor isto je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: lubuntu 13.04 v chromiumu ne dela flash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40569/#p40569
<pitko> večer
<zdobersek> GDDAY
<pitko> kva je zdej kej novga :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri 13.8 ne dobim več seg faultov za chrome
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> men napiše da je nepodprto
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa imaš za eno kartico?
<dz0ny> 5970
<CrazyLemon> weird..ker 5k series so Å¡e vedno podprte
<dz0ny> mhm po moje neki narobe zazna
<Lurker69> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1rlo0uu
<Seniorita> TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
<Seniorita> »TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter«
<Lurker69> fuck tormail so nam uzel
<Lurker69> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/hidden-services-current-events-and-freedom-hosting
<Seniorita> Hidden Services, Current Events, and Freedom Hosting | The Tor Blog
<pitko> uporablaš ful?
<pitko> nevem no jaz sm se enkrat mal podal raziskovat ta tor pa se mi ni zdel glih neki uporaben
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: tg ;)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ..js ne vem kaj bi brez tebe.. :*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Top Gear!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft
<Lurker69> ja jes kar porablam TOR, tud silkroad pali u slovenijo na puno kadar carine ne zaseže paketa
<Lurker69> TOR je (oz je bil) najenostavnejši način anonimnega brskanja po spletu ali anonimnega hostanja onion strani
<Lurker69> tole kar se gre FBI z JS explitom je živi kriminal
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: np :))
<dz0ny> vse so vas potagal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: np :*
<zdobersek> TAG YOU'RE IT
<zdobersek> ln
<pitko> če prov se govori da  obstaja še bol dep internet k je tor sam kok temu vrjet
<Lurker69> ja mas Å¡e i2p, pa freenet, pa cjdns
<Lurker69> http://www.reddit.com/r/darknetplan/comments/184z0j/nameless_irc_network/
<Seniorita> Nameless IRC Network : darknetplan
<Seniorita> »over the past while i've been writing my own ircd software from scratch in python. it is an experimental ircd that is designed with anonymity in min...«
<Lurker69>  /r/darknetplan ma kar velik ludi ki se s tem ukvarjajo
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/1jehgs zgleda, da bo treba mal bolj pazit, tole je blo čist isto k tist k iran pa kitajska delata
<Seniorita> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Seniorita> »Captured with Lightshot«
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMr8Xl7JMQ
<Seniorita> How governments have tried to block Tor [28C3] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How governments have tried to block Tor Iran blocked Tor handshakes using Deep Packet Inspection (DPI) in January 2011 and September 2011. Bluecoat tested ou...«
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-28
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Poodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41911/#p41911
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Posodobitev na .1  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41912/#p41912
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Šolska distribucija Linuxa je Valenciji prihranila že 36 milijonov evrov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41913/#p41913
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Card reader  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41914/#p41914
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Card reader  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41915/#p41915
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/ljubljana.nekoc?fref=photo
<Pepelka13> Stare fotografije in razglednice Ljubljane | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Old photos of Ljubljana, Slovenia. Stran namenjena objavljanju starih fotografij naše prestolnice.«
<napsy> www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5eP3crl_4
<napsy> the best movie
<napsy> ever :P
<zdobersek> o hai napsy
<napsy> oh heya
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10553440_10152724089024180_1175618687077416441_n.jpg
<zdobersek> what a story CrazyLemon.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what story
<zdobersek> cheeeep cheep cheep cheep cheep
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti dopust Å¡kodi? :)
<zdobersek> workin' hard man
<zdobersek> no rest for the wicked
<CrazyLemon> torej..guadec? :)
<zdobersek> I shan't confirm nor deny
<zdobersek> but maybe
<CrazyLemon> k.. upam da se ne boš preveč švical 15 do petih
<zdobersek> zal, ne bo casa da bi nate mislil
<zdobersek> but y all the jelly
<CrazyLemon> ne bo časa..liar
<zdobersek> da me naus pingu takrat
<yang> heh, glede nemske postenosti, Datacenter ne zeli pripraviti custom ponudbe, glede na to ce si ze stranka nihovih resellerjev
<CrazyLemon> oh..hvala za idejo.. mal ubuntu.si promo on guadec
<zdobersek> rajs ne
<zdobersek> k me bojo vrgl ven
<zdobersek> canonical sicer je sponzor, ampak ga nimajo ravno v cislih
<CrazyLemon> pfft...itak
<CrazyLemon> gnome uber alles ane
<zdobersek> UBER ALLES
<zdobersek> go and have your VUDSs
<CrazyLemon> its not VUDS its OUDS
<zdobersek> .yt scrubs god i care so much
<jabuk> Scrubs 9x02 "God, I Care So Much" (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0zH5J5XjXw ♥13 ▶6,717
<zdobersek> .yt scrubs god i care so little
<jabuk> Scrubs - Oh, my God; I care so little, I almost passed out (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnyJ7D_jQ8 ♥265 ▶77,449
<zdobersek> one is ironic, the other direct. choose.
<CrazyLemon> typical gnome fanaticism
<zdobersek> typical jelly
<napsy> ja CrazyLemon, don't be a hater! :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj naj..če ne maram gnome trollov :D
<dz0ny> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aBKD49A_460s_v1.jpg
<dz0ny> troll: Having many dicks in thread :>
<CrazyLemon> dicks in thread?
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/lestvice_bizi_si/2014/07/tudi_smrt_je_za_nekatere_dober_posel.aspx
<Pepelka13> Tudi smrt je za nekatere dober posel | Lestvice Bizi.si - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Nenadna izguba bližnjega prinaša bolečo spremembo v življenju, a tudi stroški pokopa ob nedavni ukinitvi pogrebnin marsikoga presenetijo. Večina od 69 pogrebnih podjetij v državi posluje z dobičkom.«
<idiotern1> ja to je pa res cudn
<idiotern1> zakaj le nobeno od pogrebnih podjetij v drzavi ne posluje z izgubo?
<idiotern1> kriminal!
<yang> ko je clovek soocen z izgubo bliznjega ga lahko scuzas za dodatn dnar
<idiotern1> ma nemoj
<yang> kolk bo stalo ? "Aja, ni problema, bil je tko dober moz"
<idiotern1> jaz v oporoki zahtevam najcenejsi mozn pogreb brez spremstva
<idiotern1> ce se mi hoce kdo oddolzit lahko to zdej nardi dokler sm se ziv
<yang> najcenejsi je posip verjetno kle te bo razpihal od zal do geta
<idiotern1> pol mi je vseeno
<idiotern1> uredu
<idiotern1> upam da ti nam smrdel :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> vcas mal po sladkem disi, ko mrtvake kurjo
<idiotern1> mogoce bivse sladkorne bolnike kurjo
<idiotern1> pa karamela tece dol
<yang> pomoje posipajo z necim, da ne smrdi
<yang> haha
<yang> sej da naus mislu, je bil oglas za delavca v krematoriju, neka bajna placa
<yang> tehnik za upepelitvene sisteme itd.
<yang> k pomoje to mors bit posebnez da to pocnes
<yang> pa tut uni k hodjo s sporevodi pogrebniki, so ze nevem 10 let nazaj mel 5000 sit na uro
<yang> k morjo skoz zalostno zgledati
<idiotern1> to bi js su
<idiotern1> pol bi se pa glasno zacel krohotat nasred pogreba
<yang> ni to slab biznis, ljudje vedno umirajo, ni mi jasn zakaj na zalah un kamnosek oddaja prostor
<yang> ja sej, nerodn je to ves, ce je kaksen za stose, pa druge sprav sred pogreba v smeh, zna bit malo nerodno
<idiotern1> ne vem
<idiotern1> pr nasi familiji skos vice pokamo na pogrebih
<idiotern1> sicer bl crn humor jasno
<yang> hehe
<yang> mah
<yang> jst ne hodim na pogrebe
<idiotern1> "a ste preverl da so dal na dost stopinj, da nau slucajn butat zacela po zari"
<yang> mi je prevec depresivno
<idiotern1> zanimiv
<idiotern1> men je pa cist normaln
<idiotern1> del zivljenja
<yang> kle ena soseda gre na vsak pogreb
<idiotern1> tko k zobarji pa dohodnina
<idiotern1> aja na vsacga js ne grem
<yang> sedmine so ok
<yang> tam se fok mal sprosti
<idiotern1> sam na ksne k umerajo ksni k sm jih poznou
<napsy> idiotern1: vse normal dokler ne gre en od res bliznjih
<napsy> tam postane muka
<idiotern1> ma niti ne
<idiotern1> mislm
<yang> napsy: ja
<idiotern1> men so ze zlo bliznji umiral pa
<napsy> oz. nekdo ki si ga res mel rad
<idiotern1> u cem je fora da bi se deprimiru
<yang> domac pogreb te ziht v jok sprav
<idiotern1> ja sej sm mel rad dedata
<idiotern1> ma pogreb niti ne
<idiotern1> k je umiral mi je blo bad ja
<napsy> sj vrjetn vsak ve da je del zivljenja, problem je cela scena
<idiotern1> k je kr trpel
<idiotern1> k je umrl ni blo vec nc
<yang> pogrebi tam v mehiki so drugacni, bolj se veselijo in tko, pr nas je bolj to da vsi jokajo
<idiotern1> ja nehte jokat ane
<napsy> ma vcasih je blo baje se drugc
<idiotern1> k je pogreb je ze vse mim
<yang> "A 97 je bla stara, joj res skoda da je umrla, ja kaj ces, kaj ces, sej bo ..."
<idiotern1> hehe
<yang> zalostno je ko mlad clovek umre
<idiotern1> k bi vsak dozvela 270 let.
<idiotern1> er
<idiotern1> k bi vsaj dozvela 270 let.
<idiotern1> to bi blo perfektno.
<idiotern1> ma ne vem, men so ze vsi pomrl neki
<yang> jst nimam vec starih starsev
<idiotern1> najbolsi kolega
<idiotern1> bratranc
<idiotern1> k smo se ful skp igral
<yang> od prov bliznjih so pa se vsi zivi no
<idiotern1> nevem k sm bil mejhn so mi pac razlozil da vcasih folk umre in da se nc ne da nardit
<idiotern1> mama se tut trud da bo cimprej sla
<idiotern1> skos kadi
<yang> haha
<yang> ej to s kajenjem je prav zanimivo, folk gre do dohtarjev, pa jim recejo, ja ste na meji za pljucnega raka, pa se kar kadijo
<yang> al pa ze majo raka
<yang> pa se razkadijo do konca
<yang> slaba razvada
<yang> mojga soseda je infarkt pa mu je zdravnik reku, da ce zeli se zivet bo mogu nehat kadit, takoj je odnehu, brez tistih nicoretov
<idiotern1> aja dunno
<yang> in zdej ne kadi kakih 10 let ze vec
<idiotern1> moja mama ne verjame u medicino :)
<idiotern1> no ubistvu ji je vseen pomoje
<yang> sicer pasivno kadi se vedno
<idiotern1> noce bit stara
<idiotern1> js mam cist zjebana pluca zarad pasivnga kajenja
<idiotern1> pa plesni
<yang> ja...
<yang> pasivno je sranje, nikol kadil pa pol zbolis na pljucih
<yang> ne-fer
<idiotern1> jebiga, vsaj na kitajskem se nism rodil!
<idiotern1> tam bi me smog ze ubil
<yang> verjetn ja
<yang> na rakitno se preseli
<yang> mislim da so tam okrevali
<yang> za pljucnimi bolezni
<yang> da majo bolnico
<yang> baje je cist drugacen zrak tm
<yang> ceprav
<yang> v ljubljani je veliko bolj cist zrak kot v 60ih letih
<yang> problem so tej mikro-delci iz avtomobilov in dimnikov
<yang> ki se vezejo na pljuca
<yang> in pol ne grejo vn
<yang> nanodelci al kako se rece
<yang> sej te vrednosti se merijo v vecini evropskih prestolnic
<yang> pa lahko potem vidis, kje je boljsi/slabsi zrak
<idiotern1> mhm
<idiotern1> na rakitno se nocm preselt k je od tam vse na dol
<idiotern1> js pa rad navzgor hodm
<yang> no
<yang> ampak zrak gor je zdravilen
<yang> sigurno bi se ti poznalo pri zdravju
<yang> scasoma
<idiotern1> zdravilen :)
<idiotern1> pol mogoce bols da se kr u bohn
<idiotern1> preselm
<idiotern1> tm je se bl zdraviln
<yang> ja sej telecommutas, a je problem ?
<yang> no, vsaj v trbovljah ne zivis
<yang> tam je baje slab zrak
<yang> pa okol sostanja
<yang> mel sem sosolca v osnovni soli, je zivel nasproti toplarne, je rekel ce so susili perilo je kar porumenelo zunaj
<yang> potem so se zaradi tega odselili od tam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.varninainternetu.si/2014/prevara-pri-prodaji-porocne-obleke/
<Pepelka13> Prodaja poročne obleke | Varni na internetu
<Pepelka13> »Uporabnica je na bolhi prodajala svojo - poročno obleko! Ostala je brez denarja, brez obleke, na koncu pa so jo še izsiljevali in ji grozili. Njeno zgodbo«
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> da je folk lahko tako naiven
<yang> bolha je polna spammerjev
<yang> ki se javljajo na oglase v google translate slovenscini
<yang> ponavadi zahtevajo posiljanje artikla v tujino
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mangui/flashls
<Pepelka13> mangui/flashls · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »flashls - HLS Flash Plugin/Player (Chromeless,OSMF,FlowPlayer)«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid boy
<Sky[x]> kako bi prevedel test driven development v slo za diploma ? :D  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test-driven_development
<Pepelka13> Test-driven development - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> http://www.islovar.org/izpisclanka.asp?id=10199
<Pepelka13> Slovar informatike
<Pepelka13> »Terminolo�ki slovar informatike z razlagami, jezikovnimi opisi in vrednotenjem strokovnih izrazov, z dodanimi angle�kimi ustrezniki«
<Sky[x]> tole je samo predlog :)
<CrazyLemon> za diploma testno usmerjen razvoj bo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnWfHgmTzmU
<Pepelka13> IT Superhero: Sysadmin to the Rescue - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Be an IT superhero: http://bit.ly/IT_Superhero For System Administrator Appreciation Day 2014, SolarWinds pays tribute to these everyday superheroes of the w...«
<CrazyLemon> yay..siol tvin @ localhost https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/sioltvin%40chrome.png :)
<yang> zakaj mas pa hustler z malo napisano, a ne bi moral met glih obratno ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..typo zdaj sm vidu
<yang> http://www.wired.com/2014/07/olivia-locher-i-fought-the-law/?mbid=social_twitter
<Pepelka13> In Photos: The Most Ridiculous Laws in America | Raw File | WIRED
<Pepelka13> »We trust our lawmakers to pass legislation that will keep us safe and serve the greater public good. In every state's books, though, there are laws outlandish and weird enough to make you question those lawmakers' sanity. Try as you might, it's hard to imagine why anyone would take the time to make it illegal to have an ice cream cone in your pocket.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! zrihtal sem !
<CrazyLemon> works like a charm!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/sioltvin%40chrome.png
<dz0ny> haxor :)
<dz0ny> zdej nared chrome app :)
<dz0ny> && profit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mislis c&d od telekoma? :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: si mi ti nekaj pisal?
<Sky[x]> jp nic pomembnega Čd
<Sky[x]> diplomo pisem Čd
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> :) zgubu sem text
<dz0ny> rm -rf privms od sky
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> a lahko pri google docs vidis zgodovino dokumenta kot pri dropbox recimo _
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> levo zgodovina dokumenta
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> nasel Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, pisem diplomsko v google docs da se kaj ne izgubi :D
<Sky[x]> pa se 1x dnevno naredim backup na dropboc :D
<Sky[x]> dropbox :)
<dz0ny> hm git?
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> bitbucket mam pa za kodo ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sajbr on pvt?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: reci
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: 1. prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE SC 5  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41916/#p41916
<msev_> živjo
<msev_> a obstaja program za "logiranje" podatkov, ki jih bom pridobil prek usb-serial adapterja od mikrokontrolerja?
<idioterna> mhm, cat
<idioterna> cat /dev/ttyUSB0 > logfile
<idioterna> cat /dev/ttyUSB0 >> logfile
<idioterna> druga vrstica velja, ce ne zelis, da logfile ustvari na novo, ampak nadaljuje pisanje, ce ze obstaja
<yekwol> re
<msev_> cool
<msev_> kko ugotovim pot do tega mojga adapterja
<msev_> da mi logira
<msev_> pa je res ttyusb0
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-29
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [14.04] Posodobitev na .1  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41917/#p41917
<napsy> dan
<yekwol> re
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> bonjour
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-android-app#screenshots
<Pepelka13> dz0ny/mopidy-android-app · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »mopidy-android-app - Mopidy client for Android«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: is it monetized?
<dz0ny> soon to be :)
<zdobersek> 'mopedy - spalnica'
<zdobersek> how wide is your target market, boy?
<zdobersek> ... a je web app?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> native
<dz0ny> oz hybrid
<zdobersek> brill.
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/c9nIGNK.png         lol
<CrazyLemon> nsfwish
<orion1111> :D
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kak api za tv spored?
<orion1111> Sky[x]: A uporabljaš angualrjs v službi?
<Sky[x]> orion1111: ne imam pa namen se ga naucit potem septembra, trenutno diplomsko delam pa symfony
<Sky[x]> se ga pa splaca naucit je prihodnost v tem :)
<orion1111> ja
<zdobersek> future's go
<zdobersek> dz0ny: back me up aye
<napsy> there is no future, only death
<CrazyLemon> well death is future.. so ...
<zdobersek> NOT IF IT IS THE PRESENT
<lynxlynxlynx> languages come and go
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<lynxlynxlynx> only zen remains
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, s-t spet ni razočaral
<lynxlynxlynx> še tako enostavna novica kot touluški office ima spet cel bruh
<CrazyLemon> consistency matters lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bi pričakoval, da bi se nekateri sčasoma naučili bolje brati
<idioterna> ce je obvious da je microsoft office boljsi
<idioterna> in je nekdo podkupu nekoga
<idioterna> da so nerdi veseli ker se njihov office uporablja
<idioterna> zasluzl tko niso nic.
<dz0ny> lol Dovolj bo tega, chironex in jype odstranjena s teme.
<zdobersek> RAUS
<zdobersek> link?
<dz0ny> also "P2P enkripcija" rofl
<zdobersek> no cloud no problem
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t615917#crta
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: pravi kako neresi so v temi :D
<dz0ny> dejte še uno članek o privarčevanih 36m€
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> un*/tisti
<CrazyLemon> niso Å¡e napisali tistega
<CrazyLemon> počasi
<zdobersek> samo dve strani komentarjev?
<zdobersek> colour me unimpressed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. ker <dz0ny> lol Dovolj bo tega, chironex in jype odstranjena s teme.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> aaah
<CrazyLemon> damn dude..try to follow the conversation
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> .gif jype conversing with chironex
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/KcfRrKx3Xmyre/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> haha..deal with it :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poznaš kak api za tv spored? :)
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e sumljivo podobon mu je
<dz0ny> hm ja
<dz0ny> siol ma
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prav api? do share :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne misliš na rtvslo :)
<dz0ny> ja za mobile app majo
<zdobersek> well, lemons are on desktops
<dz0ny> namesti tvin an mobitel
<dz0ny> namesti droidproxy
<dz0ny> pa na ubuntu mitmproxy
<dz0ny> povez
<dz0ny> pa bos dobil vse
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> easy peasy
<zdobersek> lemon squeeze-y
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny maan.. point apija da je simple access
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ja sej je
<dz0ny> sam url moraš zvedt
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> maan :)
<dz0ny> maš pa tud ene xmlje
<dz0ny> za iptv
<dz0ny> sam tist je meh
<CrazyLemon> sam da veš da ne bom apija šeral s tabo :p
<zdobersek> .yt hacker you'll be free
<jabuk> Dragon Story Hack NEW Version Update  Free PC Download N (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GilR10v334 ♥0 ▶15
<dz0ny> .yt hack the planet - hackers movie
<jabuk> Hackers (10/13) Movie CLIP - Hack the Planet (1995) HD (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3StWbFPLmfk ♥20 ▶7,045
<dz0ny> fancy
<CrazyLemon> seveda je zmanjkalo elektrike
<CrazyLemon> ker EP ne bi bil EP če ne bi zmanjkalo elektrike vsaj enkrat na teden
<zdobersek> heyheyheyhey
<zdobersek> mkay.
<CrazyLemon> dont get your panties all wet for nothing
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: never did, m'lady
<CrazyLemon> meh..packet capture ne zajame nic uporabnega
<dz0ny> k me ne poslušaš
<dz0ny> !g mitmproxy
<Pepelka13> mitmproxy - home http://mitmproxy.org/
<zdobersek> k ga ne poslusas
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> tole si mislu https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.proxydroid ?
<Pepelka13> ProxyDroid - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa nastaviš proxy na tvoj pc k poganja mitmproxy
<CrazyLemon> :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> https je..zato packet capture ni vidu prometa
<zdobersek> stupid security!
<zdobersek> the price of it is too damn high!
<CrazyLemon> težava pa je zdaj v tem..da ko poskušam dostopat do teh linkov..da mi vedno piše This seems to be like an error connecting to https://xxx.yyy.zzz.www . The response status was 0.
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno zaradi certifikata ane?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> zato nis vidu prometa :)
<dz0ny> namesti cert se
<dz0ny> ceprov ce se spomnim android cleint ne preverja ce je cert valid
<CrazyLemon> ni treba namestit nič..sam namest ipja tapravi host vpisat :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway..you were helpful as always ..tnx :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, zakaj to sploh rabis ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zato da mi piše spored ko gledam siol tvin :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> bi kdo sel mejbi ?
<Sky[x]> 2014.phpsummercamp.com/Programme
<zdobersek> a rabis folk za riot?
<Sky[x]> riot?
<zdobersek> proteste
<zdobersek> angularcki: http://post.oreilly.com/form/oreilly/viewhtml/9z1zpfgb6b3iu9mug5o0bojl6cll4us0s3lm7fv0rmg
<Pepelka13> O'Reilly Media: Save 50% - Build Sophisticated Web Apps with AngularJS
<Sky[x]> pozna kdo kakega lektorja za diplomsko in koliko priblizno to stane ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je nasprotno od append pri jquery? :)
<CrazyLemon> empty()!
<dz0ny> preppend?
<CrazyLemon> empty sm iskal :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dx.com/p/oneplus-one-5-5-fhd-ips-quad-core-android-4-3-wcdma-bar-phone-w-3gb-ram-16gb-rom-wi-fi-gps-328593#.U9eXHbHc3wk
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Pepelka13> Oneplus One 5.5" FHD IPS Quad-Core Android 4.3 4G/3G Bar Phone w/ 3GB RAM, 16GB ROM, NFC, GPS - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Pepelka13> »I like this from DX. Find the cool gadgets at a incredibly low price with worldwide free shipping here.«
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/6dnA9AusqMc    tole je hkrati awesome in scary
<Pepelka13> Tornado near Orebic - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »27.7.2014, Pustup, Croatia 24 fokos párás, szélcsendes időben alakult ki, miközben a távolban, a tenger fölött egy zivatarcella mozgott észak felé. A közelgő...«
<yang> vidu sm jst tornado na morju
<CrazyLemon> no vidu si trombo
<yang> ja
<yang> nekaj manjsega je blo
<yang> manjsi vrtinec
<yang> nevem zakaj bedak snema
<yang> namesto da bi sel v bajto
<yang> sej so pred njim posneli ze boljse tornade
<lynxlynxlynx> ker glup argument
<yang> ne vem kaj je hotel dokazat
<yang> da zna posneti tornado, namesto da bi sebe raje resil
<yang> lahko bi bolj tragicno se odvilo
<yang> ko so v ameriki snemali tornade za discovery so nardil avto-tank da ga ne bi pozrlo in so prov iskali izvor tornadov in huricanov
<yang> in so res dobri posnetki
<yang> ker so z odlicno opremo narejeni
<yang> to je skor tko kt da bi jst hotel skocit iz mosta v mostarju z telefonckom v roki da mal posnamem celo zadevo
<yang> stevilo omejenih je neomejeno
<yang> mal me spominja na uno foro na FBju, ko se se ljudje snemali s telefoncki v kaksnih pozah lahko vse lezijo , eni so se spravili pod kamion, drugi pod tank, tretji na ograjo balkona v 20. nadstropju in potem to objavljali na FBju, ene par se jih je smrtno ponesrecilo
<lynxlynxlynx> mostar je slab primer, ker tam se dejansko skače dol
<yang> hotel sem nakazati da se en newb spravi gor in prvic skoci z telefonckkom v roki
<yang> jst sem bil v mostarju
<yang> in tam se uni k skacejo vsak dan 10x se prej skoncentrirajo da neb narobe pristali
<yang> vcasih so skakal ce si jim dal neki dnarja
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mostar_bridge
<Pepelka13> Stari Most - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Software Centre Alternative ‘App Grid’ Gets Killer New Look  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dlWHAmBxtVc/appgrid-1-5-0-ubuntu-software-alternative-new-look
<lynxlynxlynx>  ne vem kako natančni morajo bit, ampak pomoje je bolj nevarno kot pa tale video, že zaradi višine
<lynxlynxlynx> tu bi morala tromba nekaj pobrati in potem odfrčati v njega
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg malo večje nevarnosti strele
<yang> no jaz se bi snemal, sem se pa znasel takrat na prostem ko je bila tromba in nisem mel kaj narest
<yang> sel sem samo proti hisi lahko, ampak je bila oddaljena 3 km
<yang> tist tromba bi me sigurno dvignila v zrak, ce bi me dobila
<yang> hocm napisat, da se ne bi snemal
<yang> ce bi bil v hisi za zaprtim oknom bi morda snemal
<yang> na prostem pa bi poskusal sebe resit prvo
<yang> se spomnis ko so ljudje snemali tisti poplavni val takrat v aziji
<yang> je bilo nekaj posnetkov
<yang> potem pa so padli v vodo namesto da bi se resevali in utonili
<yang> ce gres ti neko tako stvar pripravljen snemati je cisto drugace
<yang> se lahko pripravis na to
<yang> ce te pa preseneti
<yang> pa bolje da sebe in druge resujes
<lynxlynxlynx> sam tromba ni tsunami
<lynxlynxlynx> tud prehod na kopno je problematičen, ne avtomatski
<yang> tist kar sem jaz takrat vidu je blo na kopnem
<yang> sicer tezko se zdaj spomnim ker je blo ze ful dolgo nazaj
<yang> in je trajalo vsega skupaj morda 20 min
<CrazyLemon> the world of games..mulc v igri pravi "your momma is a fagget you bitch"
<CrazyLemon> po glasu sodeč nima več kot 8
<lynxlynxlynx> e/o
<lynxlynxlynx> rec mu, da potem ne bi mogel obstajat
<CrazyLemon> če sm kaj spoznal sm spoznal to da se nima smisla kregat s temi mulci ker vse kar znajo reč je faggot pa bitch pa seveda f' off
<dhbiker> ^ +1
<yang> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2144407-olympic-swimmer-ryan-lochte-shows-off-his-10000-calorie-meal
<Pepelka13> Olympic Swimmer Ryan Lochte Shows off His 10,000-Calorie Meal | Bleacher Report
<Pepelka13> »Over the past decade or so, the USA swim team has become a buzzy subject as Americans have grown to celebrate the recent dominance of athletes like Michael Phelps and Ryan Lochte in the Summer Olympic Games...«
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, nimaš potrpljenja
<yang> pa sem mislu da sam po mcdonaldsih lahk dobis najvec kalorij
<CrazyLemon> največ kalorij dobiš tako da namesto vode piješ sladoled
<CrazyLemon> zrediš se takoj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to v kcal? 5g pečene koruze ima že 20000 cal
<lynxlynxlynx> ultimativna je zaseka, pa še psu lahko daš
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha
<yang> ocvirki z zaseko
<dz0ny> mac&cheese Å¡parglji, neko meso
<dz0ny> kaj je pa to levo pa nimam pojma
<dz0ny> surov puter?
<dz0ny> ocvrt puter :D
<CrazyLemon> omg dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> gobe so
<CrazyLemon> a ne vidiš
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Eyes-Of-Desire-Cinemagraph-On-Model-Alysha-Nett.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny she's ...ok :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-30
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41918/#p41918
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41919/#p41919
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41920/#p41920
<napsy> dan
<yang> jutro napsy
<napsy> kwa dogaja
<idioterna> 0
<napsy> dans pa je ze fajn lilo po lublani zjutri
<zdobersek> kje ste/niste
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/washing-orle.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/its-raining-on-my-shopping-center.jpg
<napsy> o ja
<napsy> na rodniku pa je ze kul
<slax0r> \o
<slax0r> long time no type ;)
<idioterna> dunno, js kr skos tipkam
<slax0r> js sm zdaj 2 tedna biu na pauzi ;)
<dz0ny> boring
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> poj pa hit nazaj na delo
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> ravno uceraj sm mel ze 12 urni siht :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: alt-tab away
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ae
<CrazyLemon> or ctrl tab/ctrl shift tab!
<slax0r> meh, alt+1
<dz0ny> mam tud vroč kot :>
<slax0r> as in?
<CrazyLemon> kot > 36.5°
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> js se grem stavit da je 90°
<Sky[x]> kp
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> koper tut teb
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: \o
<dz0ny> slax0r: un expose
<slax0r> mwo se zges? :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup slax0r Nisem zdaj kaj prida igral, moram kej pognat
<slax0r> se mi zdi da so mal hitboxe poslihtal
<LorD_DDooM> Včeraj je prišel nov patch z novimi mech quirki
<slax0r> to sem nekaj bral ja, samo nisem mel casa se poglabljat ker sem se ob 11ih zvecer delal
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtsbtArIIAAACKl.png
<CrazyLemon> zakon slika :D
<napsy> pff, poser tale sova :D
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna zna :D
<zdobersek> jaz znam.
<CrazyLemon> no pokaži pol svoj "selfie" kjer si ulovil kaj zanimivega
<CrazyLemon> pa nas prepričaj :)
<zdobersek> deop yourself
<CrazyLemon> praviš da ti znaš..pol me ti deopaj :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Nokia HERE To Provide Ubuntu Phones With Faster, More Accurate Location Data  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DJIqweCZmns/nokia-agps-ubuntu-phones
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, nov libreoffice
<lynxlynxlynx> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/4.3
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e na ppaju
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim za librelogo
<CrazyLemon> releasenotes tudi v slovenščini https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/4.3/sl
<CrazyLemon> kdo sploh skrbi za te prevode?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž prevajalci vmesnika
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: [14.04] Čitalec kartic ne zazna kartice SD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41921/#p41921
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [14.02] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41922/#p41922
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [14.02] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41923/#p41923
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41924/#p41924
<yang> haha http://mashable.com/2014/07/29/waverider-liam-celeb-instagrams/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link
<Pepelka13> This Guy Has Mastered the Art of Celebrity Doppelgangers on Instagram
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice 4.3 Goes Live, Includes Fix for 11 Year Old Bug  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6NflkXZ5qb4/libreoffice-4-3-released-includes-fix-11-year-old-bug
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41925/#p41925
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/news-in-english/came-programmed-won-slovenian-students-swept-aside-the-competition-in-the-usa/342415
<Pepelka13> Came, programmed, won: Slovenian students swept aside the competition in the USA :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »"This year I applied with the intention to win. It was the only option for me," says Matevž Poljanc, a member of the Škofijska klasična gimnazija (Diocesan Classical High School) team, together with ...«
<sigismund> zdravo!
<sigismund> rabil bi malo pomoči v zvezi..
<sigismund> z ubuntujem : )
<sigismund> imel sem kernel panic ''napako'' in za tem ni bilo več ozadja
<sigismund> zdaj imam sicer ozadje ampak ni gumbov in ni podatkov...
<sigismund> pa se neprestano me sprasuje za geslo oz. konzola za geslo in gumb za izklop sta edina aktivna...
<CrazyLemon> sicer je potrebno ugotovit zakaj je kernel tako paničen ampak za gumbe pa vmesnik pa lahko poskusiš resetirat unity
<CrazyLemon> odpri terminal (ctrl alt t)
<CrazyLemon> in nato sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<CrazyLemon> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<CrazyLemon> in nato
<CrazyLemon> setsid unity
<CrazyLemon> in bi mogu met spet normalno namizje
<sigismund> ctrl +alt+t ne dela...gre edino ctrl + alt + F1
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa alt + f2 ?
<sigismund> lahko to?
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi tisto
<sigismund> ne alt+F2 ni odziven
<CrazyLemon> pol se nazaj vrneš z ctrl alt f7
<CrazyLemon> na namizje
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne bo zadosti samo reset unityja
<sigismund> samo malo...pišem zgornje komande...
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 24.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.6°C
<sigismund> crazylemon: sem vpisal vse..se vrnil na namizje in je vse isto kot je bilo!
<CrazyLemon> sigismund ja..se mi je kr zdelo da bo tako ker se ti ni odzivalo tisto kar se ponavadi odziva
<CrazyLemon> sigismund v konzoli poglej mal loge zakaj je kernel panic.. kaj si pa počel? inštaliral gonilnike za grafično ?
<sigismund> Å¡el sem skozi grub diagnostiko..bi lahko bil tisto razlog za izgubo podatkov?
<sigismund> ne oče je nameščal posodobitve...
<sigismund> in medtem izklopil pc
<CrazyLemon> sigismund no dej poženi sudo apt-get update pa sudo apt-get upgrade
<CrazyLemon> v konzoli
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se bodo dokončale posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> pa bo vse v redu
<sigismund> ...in potem panic kernel nato grub...ok probavam
<sigismund> izgleda da mu je upgrade uspelo nekako zaključit (očetu) ker sedaj ni bilo nič paketov za namestiti..
<sigismund> vse je isto..reboot?
<CrazyLemon> če je vse isto reboot ne bo čudežno pomagal :)
<sigismund> : (
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj izpiše tail /var/log/kern.log
<CrazyLemon> lahko daš tudi tail -n 30 /var/log/kern.log
<CrazyLemon> ker 10 vrstic je premalo
<sigismund> tezko ti pripnem ker sem na drugem pc-ju..kot pravim, očetov je trenutno neuporaben. Kateri del naj gledam v tem TAIL
<sigismund> 8vrstic
<CrazyLemon> jah glej tist kernel panic del
<CrazyLemon> kaj piše
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa namestiš pastebinit program
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> pa cat /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<sigismund> hmmm panic dela ni več...
<CrazyLemon> pa ti izpiše en link
<sigismund> sem ga namestil..pa zdaj
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa cat /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> vse razn pa prepišeš
<sigismund> heheheh kako pa ločilno črto napravim?
<CrazyLemon> alt gr + w
<sigismund> ahhhh ...hvala
<sigismund> ok napisal sedaj pa samo kurzor utripa na dnu...
<CrazyLemon> očitno je dosti v logu
<CrazyLemon> sej ti dela internetna povezava na tem PCju ane?
<sigismund> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907381/
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je to 13.10 ubuntu ?
<sigismund> menda ja ampak jaz ničesar ne vidim razen gumba za izklop pa konzolo, ki gnjavi za geslo..čeprav sem ga 100x že vpisal
<CrazyLemon> lsb_release -a
<sigismund> (glede interneta )
<CrazyLemon> če je 13.10 bi ga bilo (ko bo delal) pametno posodobit..ker ni več varnostnih popravkov
<sigismund> 14.04
<sigismund> oče sedi zraven in pravi da je ravno to počel..
<sigismund> nameščal posodobitve in dobil kernel panic vsync...nekaj : )
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<sigismund> najbolj ga peče, če so podatki ostali (glasba slike...)
<CrazyLemon> podatki so gor..brez skrbi
<CrazyLemon> v najslabšem primeru boš dal na usb ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ga zbootal
<CrazyLemon> podatke dal na usb
<sigismund> a je opcija da te spustim v ta pc..kakšen putty
<sigismund> za ubuntu ; )
<CrazyLemon> sigismund vedno je opcija..samo preveč dela za tako uro :>
<CrazyLemon> torej
<sigismund> ja saj..lahko sam kaj delam v tej smeri..boot cd noter potem pa kako dalje?
<CrazyLemon> js sm skoraj 100% prepričan
<CrazyLemon> da to ni 14.04
<sigismund> piše da je..trusty
<CrazyLemon> ker kernel različica ni taka kot pri 14.04
<sigismund> ok oče pravi, da je nameščal 14.04...stara verzija pa je bila 13.10 ali nekaj takega..
<CrazyLemon> a tako..nameščal ja
<CrazyLemon> in pol sredi namestitve je ugasnu pc :D
<sigismund> pravi da ga je opozoril pc da nadgradnja ni bila uspešna potem pa je vse zmrznilo..
<sigismund> pravi da ja : )
<CrazyLemon> no.. moj nasvet je tak
<sigismund> in on je sevda ...ugsnil
<CrazyLemon> imaš kak večji usb?
<sigismund> imam
<CrazyLemon> recimo 8(16gb ?
<sigismund> mislim da 8 zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> no torej..moj nasvet
<CrazyLemon> daš na usb ubuntu tako kot bi ga dal za namestitev na PC
<CrazyLemon> (ti bom skopiral povezavo z navodili)
<sigismund> ok...
<CrazyLemon> nato pustiš na tem usbju prostor za glasbo in slike
<CrazyLemon> zbootaš ubuntu z usbju
<CrazyLemon> tam klikneš na disk in skopiraš vse kar je na disku na ta usb
<CrazyLemon> in nato namestiš ubuntu čez celoten disk
<sigismund> ok razumem..načeloma je to vse na klik-klik ne?
<CrazyLemon> sigismund tako
<CrazyLemon> sigismund kaj imaš ti na svojem računalniku? windows ali ubuntu ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sudo apt-get install -f
<dz0ny> ponavad dokonča upgrade
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny super...ti si tu lahko js grem jest
<CrazyLemon> kr njemu napiši ne meni
<CrazyLemon> on ima težave s tem
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sigismund> na tem je windows
<CrazyLemon> sigismund no probaj to kar je dz0ny napisal
<CrazyLemon> on bo prevzel zdaj
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm lačen pa slan :)=
<sigismund> crazylemon hvala in dober tek
<dz0ny> sigismund: preden greš vse brisat
<dz0ny> pojdi nazaj v terminal in požen tist
<sigismund> dzony samo malo...delam na tem...
<dz0ny> ponavadi zna sam dokončad nadgradnjo
<sigismund> dzony sudo apt----f napravim sedaj ali preden bom naredil novo namestitev ubuntuja?
<sigismund> novo nameščenih 0 paketov
<sigismund> odstranjenih 0
<sigismund> po install -f komandi...
<dz0ny> h
<dz0ny> m
<dz0ny> sudo do-release-upgrade
<dz0ny> kaj ti to pravi
<sigismund> ni novih izdaj..
<sigismund> zanimivo je, da imam očetov username na levi zgoraj ampak je sivo obarvano. ko gre miško gor se ne zgodi nič
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> borked install je
<dz0ny> boš moral na novo
<dz0ny> lahko greva pa ugotavljat kaj ne dela :)
<dz0ny> samo traja :D
<sigismund> sedaj se ravno pogovarjava da 8gb ne bo dovolj za vse njegove datoteke...
<sigismund> ja greva..prosim
<sigismund> ok
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/client
<Pepelka13> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> sledi isntall stepu
<dz0ny> rabim par podatkov dobit
<dz0ny> pa da ne bos prepisoval
<dz0ny> preveč :)
<sasa84> jou pusis!
<sigismund> ok kaj napišem v terminal?
<sasa84> a mamo problem? :D
<dz0ny> wget https://raw.github.com/dgl/paste.sh/master/paste.sh
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny ;)
<dz0ny> chmod +x paste.sh
<dz0ny> pol pa sudo service --status-all | ./paste.sh
<dz0ny> pa povezavo sem prilepiš
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ima nameščen pastebinit :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si že pojedu?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojedu ja..stuširal ne :)
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj je kopalnica prosta.. tuš time :)
<sigismund> 185.31.17.133 je to ip naslov pravi?
<dz0ny> za?
<dz0ny> zgleda valid
<sigismund> to kar si želel pogledati..
<sigismund> kar sem vpisoval v terminal
<sigismund> pod črto torej... njaboljša varianta je tista z usb ključkom, da napravim copy disk potem pa na novo naložim ubuntu? ali je še kaj v igri?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> to bo najmanj dela ki je tebi znano
<dz0ny> sry
<sigismund> heheh to bo to torej...ok moram v nakup po nov večji usb prvo...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ne rabiš tuša
<dz0ny> sigismund: maš kak drug računalnik
<dz0ny> ker lahko prek omrežja skopiraš
<sigismund> dzony in crazylemon najlepša hvala za vajino pomoč in potrpežljivost
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mate dost dežja baje :D
<sigismund> imam tega na katerem sem zdaj
<sigismund> očetov pa je poleg...in oče je poleg ; )
<sigismund> in zelo je na trnih hehehehe
<sigismund> kako pa to nredim? super bi bilo, če bi lahko vse podatke kar prekopiral na ta pc
<sigismund> naredim*
<dz0ny> oba v istem omrežju?
<dz0ny> torej povezana prek ruterja itd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne dovolj če mi je uspelo kolesarit slabi dve uri :D
<dz0ny> na windows si namesti cyberduck
<dz0ny> na ubuntu pa sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dz0ny> poženeš ip a
<dz0ny> da zveš ip očetovega računanika
<sigismund> imam hdmi kabel lahko rešim s tem kaj?
<dz0ny> poženeš cyberduck
<dz0ny> ne :>
<dz0ny> vpišeš ip
<dz0ny> očetovo geslo in uporabniško ime
<dz0ny> tada
<dz0ny> kopiraš
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> sshfs ?
<sigismund> delam...
<dz0ny> sftp :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: k samba bi bla overkill
<sigismund> kaj naj vpišem v konzolo da dobim očetov ip?
<CrazyLemon> 'ip' brez navednic
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dej kr ifconfig
<sigismund> pa ne izpiše ip-ja..
<sigismund> object, options itd
<dz0ny> ip a
<dz0ny> to napiš
<dz0ny> ip a | grep inet
<dz0ny> zanima te eth0
<dz0ny> hvala bogu da mamo Å¡e stara imena
<dz0ny> veth-003cf4-port1
<CrazyLemon> ifconfig ftw :)
<dz0ny> bi blo ful fancy
<sigismund> no carrier, broadcast...ni tipičnega ip naslova nikjer (192.168..2.1..)
<dz0ny> kako si povezan?
<sigismund> wireless
<dz0ny> hm pol nisi :)
<dz0ny> kabel bo treba
<sigismund> ok imam hdmi kabel : )
<CrazyLemon> nope..pc je povezan..sej je paste delal :)
<dz0ny> u
<sigismund> ja pc je povezan ker sem ssh server tud naložil iz terminala
<dz0ny> u wlan0
<dz0ny> pol
<dz0ny> oz ena zadeva bo mela nek ip
<sigismund> inet addr?
<dz0ny> mhm
<sigismund> je pa broadcast tudi pa je drugačen
<dz0ny> you are learing fast :)
<dz0ny> tist te ne zanima zdej
<dz0ny> inet 192.168.1.29/24 neka ktko mora zgeldat
<sigismund> ok...prejšnjega vpišem v raco?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> tip povezave je sftp
<dz0ny> uporabnik je uproabniško ime od očeta
<dz0ny> geslo pa oče ve
<dz0ny> :D
<sigismund> kaj pa je pod postavko strežnik v raci?
<sigismund> sem probal pa povezava ne uspe..je treba vključit kaj v očetovem pc?
<dz0ny> daš lahko screen shot
<CrazyLemon> hm..helikopter ob 10ih zvečer.. zihr CIA
<sigismund> lahko ampak nimam nobenega programa za to ali pač?
<dz0ny> maš win7
<sigismund> jap
<dz0ny> pol maš izrezovalnik neki
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon squirts
<CrazyLemon> :o
<sasa84> o_O
<sasa84> kako max pa snežka? :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: si nawin7
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny,jp ;:P
<sasa84> zarad igrce :$
<dz0ny> pod pripomočki je ena zadeva k ima ikono škarje
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj igraš
<sasa84> AC :P
<dz0ny> to jih je velik
<sasa84> brotherhood ;)
<dz0ny> a :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj samo printscreen pa pol v slikarju ctrl v ?
<sasa84> ful je zakon :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud sam maš se fn tipko
<dz0ny> pa je bitch to potem razložit
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sam printscreen je dovolj
<sasa84> dz0ny,"orodje za izrezovanje"
<CrazyLemon> ker ti odpre dialog window
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 probaj
<sigismund> kako pa ti sedaj sliko pošljem?
<dz0ny> drp.io
<dz0ny> pa url sem prilimaš
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/79h9t808etng09v/Zajeta%20slika.PNG
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - Zajeta slika.PNG
<sigismund> http://drp.io/Mr
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej ni dialog okna?
<CrazyLemon> pa quassel sux
<dz0ny> sigismund: zbriš /24
<CrazyLemon> sigismund odstrani /24
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, odpre se okno...ti pa zbereš kaj bi rad printskrinu ;)
<sigismund> jeeeeej not sem!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ok..hvala na potrditvi
<sasa84> prego miši
<sigismund> super, hvala vam!
<CrazyLemon> sigismund dej ti nam zdaj povej..zakaj ima oče ubuntu ti pa ne?????
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> k se ne da C# programirat :)
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je mono ? :)
<sigismund> hahahah res želite to vedeti?
<CrazyLemon> sigismund sej vemo razlog (igrice pa otroci) :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist je mono
<sigismund> ker je hodil na porno strani in je imel viruse
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> ubuntu je dobr za pornsurfing ja
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> to bi mogli bolj oglaševat
<sigismund> in potem so joškaste blondinke pozdravljale na namizju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sigismund> pa se božale po...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm
<Pepelka13> Chrome Web Store - µBlock
<CrazyLemon> ikoni? :)
<Pepelka13> »Finally, an efficient blocker for Chromium-based browsers. Easy on CPU and memory.«
<sigismund> ja zdaj pa pravi da je boljši za internet..kao
<dz0ny> sigismund: po laseh?
<sigismund> ja krajših ščetinastih laseh
<sigismund> : )
<sigismund> po krtači
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny adblock replacement?
<sasa84> lol sigismund .... kera huda foro, da fotru namestiš ubuntu :D
<sasa84> fora*
<sasa84> elow idioterna !!! ;)
<CrazyLemon> ni huda fora.. ampak dober selling point :)
<sigismund> jah če pa je res
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<sasa84> takoj na ubuntu.si zakaj ej ubuntu zakon!
<dz0ny> opazno manj kur zadev
<dz0ny> YES,YES
<sigismund> sej oče sam pravi da je ubuntu res zakon
<sigismund> ampak to danes, kar se mu je zgodilo, pa je malo zamajalo njegovo vero v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sigismund zato mu daš gor 14.04
<sigismund> ampak jutri je nov dan, nove porno strani...
<CrazyLemon> pa si lahko miren vsaj 5 let
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidim da je tudi za blokirat te social plugins
<CrazyLemon> kar je kul..ker imam disconnect za to..torej lahko tudi tega odstranim
<idioterna> sasa84: o
<idioterna> sasa84: kako
<sasa84> ma bo bo oz. je! :)
<sasa84> ti?
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> mene kr mal mori k sm skos tok dobr
<idioterna> jang prav da si morm kamncke u cevl dt
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/173159386
<idioterna> tkole sm su dons
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> po dezju
<idioterna> pa je blo prov awesome
<idioterna> edin okus po povozenih polzih k s ceste spricajo gor mi ni tok vsec
<idioterna> vse ostalo je blo pa perfect :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni bilo dežja..pa je bilo awesome
<CrazyLemon> prijetna temperatura..brez sonca
<sasa84> idioterna, jst pa laufam zadne tedne...pa mi tud paše :)
<sasa84> mn me križ matra, bolš se fizično in psihično počutm...
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa boljšo rit tudi maš! no...ne še.. bo pa čez kak mesec :P
<sasa84> uuu CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV8k2cpAptU
<CrazyLemon> lool
<Pepelka13> Guilty dog apologizes baby for stealing her toy:It is never too late for apologize for friends. - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »My Baby and dog are still best friends:) Charlie tries to apologize my daughter for stealing her toy:) Follow Charlie on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/p...«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en helikopter..cia is busy tonight
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-31
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 30.km SZ od Å ENTILJA V SLOVENSKIH GOR @31/07/2014 03:56:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.88+N,+15.4+E
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41926/#p41926
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<orion1111> da b buh dau
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> hejhou napsy
<sasa84> oj snežko CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sup soon-to-have-nice-ass sasa84
<sasa84> abu CrazyLemon ! ;)
<sasa84> pol jo boš lohk mal pošlatu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no no...ni Å¡e taprava ura za take pogovore
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aja... joj, mam naštiman amer. prikaz za uro...pa nism vidla, d piše AM
<sasa84> :P
<napsy> ay ay ay
<napsy> ni blo dovol ucer :P
<sasa84_> fantje, jst še zmer komp iščem :P
<napsy> ka pa?
<slax0r> si ga zgubila? :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: bla burja zdej na obali kaj ta teden?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r hm.. neki malega je blo če se prav spomnim
<slax0r> ce se komi spomnis ze ni moglo bit hudo :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne bomo ti vsak mesec druge laptope iskali..kupi tistega ki si zadnjič omenjala pa je
<slax0r> pr nas je uceraj strela usekala ksne 4 bajte vstran
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..bl mal je bilo :)
<slax0r> punca skor padla iz postelje :D
 * CrazyLemon nima težav s strelami 
<CrazyLemon> slax0r punca? otroka maš z njo..žena je :P
<slax0r> potem pa zena :P
<slax0r> kko pa ves da sm pr zeni bil? :D
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: itak bo kupila cisto drugega, kot ji ga bos ti svetoval
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, gledam tega http://www.computercenter.si/racunalniki/prenosni-racunalniki/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z710-59416325---prenosnik-z-FHD-Zaslon-in-NVIDIA-grafina-kartica-16281 pa tega http://www.computercenter.si/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z710-i7-4700MQ-1008TB-GT745M-Full-HD--14016
<Pepelka13> Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 *i7-4, 1 TB, FullHD, GT 740M Win8.1*
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bo ne ... ona mene posluša :P
<yang> sasa84_: kupi lemote yeeloong
<yang> baje je ok za ubuntu
<sasa84_> sicr sm zadnč gledala neke asuse...sam so po 1400
<yang> sasa84_: zakaj ne narocis raje iz tujine, so cenejsi
<yang> link sem ti pa ze povedal
<sasa84_> neki tazga https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosniki/asus-prenosnk-n750jk-t4053h?v=670389
<Pepelka13> Asus prenosnk N750JK-T4053H | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka13> »Prenosni računalnik Asus N750JK-T4053H je zmogljiv prenosnik za zahtevne uporabnike. Ponaša se z procesorjem Intel Core i7 s taktom ure 2.4 – 3.4 GHz, 8 GB pomnilnika in trdim diskom 1,5 TB HDD + 24 GB SSD.«
<slax0r> yang: se men link :)
<sasa84_> yang, kaj pa garancija?
<yang> notebooksbilliger poglej
<yang> ja sej mas garancijo
<yang> heh
<sasa84_> vela tud v slo?
<yang> seveda, ampak ga moras na servis poslati njim
<yang> sicer pa ko se ti bo cez 2 leti pokvaril bo ceneje kupiti novega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej sta enaka..sam da en ima mal hitrejšo grafično..res mal
<sasa84_> sam tale moj probook bo zdej star že 5 let
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,pol tist ni opazen :)
<sasa84_> pa CrazyLemon ... a je tale asus res tko dobr, d se splača dat 200€ več?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zate..ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ima boljšo grafično pa večji disk ter ssd
<CrazyLemon> disk je večji za 0.5gb ssd pa za 16gb :)
<yang> "Aja racunalnicar si ? Ti a bi mi potem lahk zrihtal en pocen racunalnik ..." Kokrat vas to vprasajo ?
<CrazyLemon> ok..pa baterijo ma boljšo
<sasa84_> pa aluminij ma gor :P
<CrazyLemon> aja...furaš zdaj aluminij
<CrazyLemon> pol si macbooka kupi :>
<yang> sasa84_: kergakol kupis bo cez 2 leti star, tko da je cisto vseeno, kupi najcenejsege, ce zelis profitirati
<dz0ny> yang: js recem da sem programer :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,nou vej! mi je fotr reku, če bi appla...in sem se urpla :P
<sasa84_> uprla*
<dz0ny> pa je sam vprašaj na obrazu :D
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> haha dz0ny
<yang> ponekod lahko kupis isti model po specifikacija ce je v cudni barvi je znizan
<yang> dz0ny: "A programer si ? Ti a ves kje bi lahk dobu najcenejsi racunalnik ?..."
<dz0ny> v trgovin :)
<yang> :)))
<yang> sasa84_: poglej notebooksbiliger pa primerjaj morda, teh strani je ogromno ampak njihova ponudba je kar ok
<yang> aja
<yang> mojprenosnik.si je nekdo zadnic na FBju predlagal
<yang> pogelj se tam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosniki/lenovo-prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-z710-24-ghz-59-390170      tu je 120€ bl poceni tist laptop :)
<Pepelka13> Lenovo Prenosnik IdeaPad Z710 2,4 GHz (59-390170) | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka13> »IdeaPad Z710 res izstopa, ko govorimo o multimedijskih prenosnikih. To potrjuje odličen 17,3" HD LED zaslon, integrirana grafična kartica in odlični zvočniki, ki prinašajo dovršen zvok. Vse to pa v izjemno elegantnem ohišju.«
<yang> sasa84_: za 17" rabis ze pohodni rukzak da ga naokoli nosis
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ to pa zato ker ni z win8.1!
<CrazyLemon> win win!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> sasa84_: slisu sem da bodo septembra posezonska znizanja, tko da ti lahko takrat znova svetujemo
<slax0r> ne mores kupit racunalnika brez win8.1
<slax0r> to je like...law!
<zdobersek> like ... wut
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: [14.04] Zatemnitev zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41927/#p41927
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,sm vidla že prej ja, d je na mimovrste cenej ful
<sasa84_> pa brez OS! :D
<sasa84_> sej ga ne bomo dost okol nosil :P
<dz0ny> huh https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/kingston-25-ssd-disk-kingston-v300-240-gb-sataiii-sv300s37a240g
<Pepelka13> Kingston 2,5 SSD disk V300 240 GB SATAIII (SV300S37A/240G) | mimovrste=)
<sasa84_> neki bo...ne bo pa vsak dan, tko kt ta
<Pepelka13> »2,5-palčni SSD disk Kingston kapacitete 240 GB lahko vgradimo v osebni računalnik ali prenosnik preko SATA III vmesnika. Disk se lahko pohvali z visokimi hitrostmi prenosa podatkov, dolgo življenjsko dobo in majhno porabo energije.«
<slax0r> ker rabis OS da ga okrog nosis :)
<dz0ny> 100€ za 250gb SSD
<sasa84_> to pa ful pocen...a ni?
<slax0r> hdd > ssd :P
<sasa84_> oz... par mescu nazaj je blo mač mač veri ekpensiv!
<dz0ny> ja 60gb od intela je 100€
<CrazyLemon> pa še free shipping dobiš če naročiš do konca tedna na ta ssd
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ boljšega..kupi zdaj!
 * CrazyLemon pošlje invoice @mimovrste za promocijo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://ssdboss.com/ssd/Kingston-SSDNow-V300
<Pepelka13> Kingston SSDNow V300
<Pepelka13> »Our review of the older 60 GB SSDNow V300 from Kingston the successor to the SSDNow V200, we take a deep dive into its performance and specs.«
<dz0ny> hec je da je počasnejši od navadnega diska :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj si pa pričakoval? :)
<dz0ny> jah nič k ma samo sata 2
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> sata2?
<CrazyLemon> sata 3 ima
<dz0ny> ja moj pc
<dz0ny> ma :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> no mogoče bi mogu pogledat na mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> a da še matično menjam?
<CrazyLemon> no..mislu sm kr na cel PC
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi matično lahko :D
<dz0ny> ce bi mi prenosnik podpiral sata3 bi blo kul
<dz0ny> tko pa meh
<dz0ny> don't bother
<slax0r> vsi ssd so meh :)
<slax0r> ce je ze kaj tako critical, ramdisk
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VXQltHSkyY
<Pepelka13> Sweet Treats for the kids - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g thelemonexperience
<Pepelka13> Uploads from TheLemonExperience - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UU2EeDzR9PIrEbx6T_44ClOw
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> haha..tale komentar pa zmaga "This is absolutely disgusting, and this family should be ashamed of themselves... to think that in this day and age, someone like this still exists, and is in charge of caring for kids is just unthinkable, I mean seriously, it's 2014 stop with the vertical videos and TURN YOUR DAMN PHONE!!!"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Kolo prihodnosti (takega bi se jaz kupil) http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/29/denny-teague-e-bike-oregon-manifest/?utm_content=buffer764f1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Pepelka13> Bike of the future removes the need to shift gears, pedal up hills or pack a lock
<Pepelka13> »Biking in Seattle can be less than mellow with all the hills, traffic and especially that rain. But those things are exactly what inspired the Teague«
<CrazyLemon> meh..sam da ti ni treba pedal vrtet pa si happy ane
<yang> sej jih vrtis po ravnem pa navzdol, fora je da imas skoz iste obrate
<yang> tut ko gres na gor skoraj enako vrtis
<yang> zakaj bi se clovek matral brez potrebe
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne zmanjka baterije..pol se obrneš in greš navzdol ane :)
<yang> s takim biciklom gres lahko pol tut v sluzbo (navzgor) in se ne rabis stusirati
<yang> to je zdej prototip, ampak cez 20 let bodo taka kolesa v vecini
<idioterna> eh pa jade
<yang> ko bodo postala bolj cenovno dostopna
<idioterna> vsi bojo rekl "ma to je brezveze, kaj pa ce dezuje"
<idioterna> completely disregarding the fact humans are waterproof
<yang> sej avti se bodo tut sami vozil po cestah cez 20 let
<CrazyLemon> a smo res waterproof? če odpreš usta gre tekočina not..in nato tudi vn.. prej ali slej :)
<yang> nekam cudno mal mailov dobivam danes
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne rabs ust odpirat
<yang> https://twitter.com/OREGONMANIFEST
<Pepelka13> OREGON MANIFEST (OREGONMANIFEST) on Twitter
<Pepelka13> »The latest from OREGON MANIFEST (@OREGONMANIFEST). CHI | NYC | PDX | SEA | SF«
<yang> kle v LJ taka kolesa prec noge dobijo
<zdobersek> future's expensive
<yang> ja
<yang> ni slaba ideja, ko ti zmanka kondicije na poti enostavno prizges motorcek in gres dalje
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ne rabim motorcka
<zdobersek> future just got cheaper
<CrazyLemon> ko ti zmanka kondicije :D
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da nisi kolesar yang .. ko ti zmanka kondicije na poti še vedno pelješ naprej..you dont stop
<CrazyLemon> !y you don't stop
<CrazyLemon> .yt you don't stop
<jabuk> 5 Seconds Of Summer - Don't Stop (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKfzMOC19Fc ♥339,234 ▶16,726,708
<yang> to sam mazohisti delajo
<idioterna> na listek napiš "ne popuščaj" pa naselotejpi na balanco
<idioterna> pa naus rabu motorja
<idioterna> mazohisti so uni k uzivajo v bolecinah
<idioterna> na kolesu ne cuts bolecin ker mozgani poskrbijo za doping
<lynxlynxlynx> plus to, da lih ko se ti najmanj da, moraš delat/gonit
<lynxlynxlynx> psihična kondicija pa to
<zdobersek> HBFS
<yang> vsako pretiravanje je skodljjivo
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<zdobersek> ... said the fat people
<idioterna> yang: mhm, se strinjam
<idioterna> yang: recimo za osebni transport okol prevazat vec kot tono tezek kup pleha
<CrazyLemon> who you callin' fat , bones? :)
<idioterna> in to pocet na toplotni stroj
<yang> res pa da ima nekdo vec kondicije kot kdo drug
<idioterna> complete madness
<zdobersek> who you callin' bones, lemon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you obvously
<idioterna> energijo v luft meces kot da ti je vseeno za zivljenje
<idioterna> na planetu
<CrazyLemon> obviously*
<zdobersek> awww
<yang> idioterna: zadnic sem nekje bral da ena krava tok metana spusti skoz rit, kot 10 avtomobilov letno in pripomore k vecji ozonski luknji
<CrazyLemon> solution! butt plug za krave!
<sasa84_> wiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<idioterna> yang: ja, drzi
<idioterna> yang: sej zato ti pa pravim da moras bit vegan
<idioterna> yang: ampak z avtomobilom spuscas tut veliko bolj strupene snovi kot krave
<idioterna> in to v mestu, kjer ljudje dihajo
<idioterna> sasa84_: ful dobr da laufas
<idioterna> sasa84_: mocno podpiram
<sasa84_> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> sasa84_: loh te na sok povabm k bom su skoz rakek naslednjic ce hocs
<idioterna> rekreacija je ful pomembna, vec ljudi k to dela, bl so vsi veseli
<yang> idioterna: jst pozdravljam idejo, da se ljudje vozijo bolj z bicikli ali pa mestnim prevozom in puscajo avte doma, zato so tudi zaprli mestno jedro za avtomobile, lahko bi pa tudi bolje uredili kolesarske poti
<CrazyLemon> lol :D zdaj te pa želi povabit ker laufaš..prej ko nisi pa te ni hotu !
<sasa84_> idioterna, velja!
<idioterna> ja tocno tko
<idioterna> ne mors kr vseh vabit
<idioterna> sasa84_: ampak deal je tak
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,lej...zdej sem pršla v njegov krog no :P
<idioterna> da mors pol ti povabt koga k je zaceu laufat
<idioterna> al pa migat na kakrsnkol nacin
<sasa84_> hm...ok! :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..piramidna shema je..dont do it
<CrazyLemon> na koncu boš še sok mogla plačat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yield!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: resistance is useless
<idioterna> aja ti si fous
<idioterna> k si ze od prej kolesaru
<idioterna> pa zdej naus soka dobu
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> noben me ni povabu na sok ko sem začel kolesarit.. tudi ko sm naredu prvih 1000km ne :(
<idioterna> mene tut ne
<zdobersek> jaysus
<idioterna> mi smo prvoborci
<yang> idioterna: kolesarit je super na nizozemskem in danskem so poti res urejene po celi drzavi stran od avtomobilskih cest
<idioterna> bot ponosn
<idioterna> yang: i know, sem prekolesaru vse
<yang> tukaj pa se nadihat teh izpusnih pinov
<idioterna> a to mas na cpuju
<idioterna> izpusne pine
<yang> ne typo je bil
<idioterna> ja ne se z avtom vozt
<idioterna> pa bo manj plinov
<idioterna> sej je trivialno
<yang> jah nevem ti mas neke zdravstvene tezave in pol vdihavas to...
<sasa84_> veš kaj yang ... jst bi lohk tud tečnarla, d nimam urejenih tekaških prog :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kako nimaš..a nimate en kup njiv tam na rakeku?
<sasa84_> pa tečem mal po ulcah, mal po makedamu, poljskih potek...
<idioterna> yang: ja kaj pa nej?
<idioterna> yang: na rakitni zajamem sapo pa pol cakam en tedn?
<idioterna> da spet pridem gor?
<idioterna> sm probu, ne znese mi.
<yang> sasa84_: jah a mislis da jih v ljubjani mamo, sam ce gres na stadion tect, drugje so povsod ljudje...saj sem sprehajal vcasih psa, pa so zmr tekaci nergali "drz tega psa" pa se spotikali in navijali cez strik
<sasa84_> yang,ja valda.... če si pa s tistim 20m štrikom okol motovilu :P
<sasa84_> pa un gumitvist čez drevesa v tivoliju napelu _:P
<idioterna> sasa84_: yang je po horoskopu jamrac
<yang> sploh je nasa sprehajalna pot med BS3 in zalam namenjena samo pescem...in dostkrat so se mi kolesaji navil okol in celo padli in pol mene hotel za krivega nardit, sem jim rekel nej si pogledajo znak ko pridejo do ceste, da se je prepopvedano vozit
<idioterna> tko da ga mors mal z rezervo jemat
<yang> haha
<yang> ok
<idioterna> ja teb se skos neke nesrece pa neprilike dogajajo
<idioterna> kr vse je narobe
<idioterna> men je pa vse tok fino
<yang> ma ne
<yang> to je blo parkrat samo, je blo pa treba vedno pazit, ker so se znasli na sprehajalni poti tut motoristi in celo avtomobili
<yang> mal nerodno ce imas zival
<idioterna> dunno, js psa spustim pa ni problema
<yang> sasa84_: v tivoliju lahko teces, ce si dovolj zgoden
<yang> popoldan je ze gneca
<idioterna> ce ksn polcaj al pa ksn tak kej tezi pa recem "caro, papiere bitte!"
<idioterna> pa prnese polcaju potrdila
<napsy> yang: na poti spominov se cist lepo tece
<idioterna> da je usposobljen
<yang> haha
<idioterna> za samostojno urbano udejstvovanje
<yang> ja no, po zakonu ga mors met na striku in z nagobcnikom
<sasa84_> k sm v mostah...kr tam mal okol polaufam :) res mi ni treba v tivoli skakat :)
<yang> drgace te lahko seveda doleti kazen
<CrazyLemon> kako bo pa prinesu papirje če ima nagobčnik? makes no sense
<zdobersek> po zadnjih nogah hodi, papirje drzi s sprednjima
<yang> sasa84_: zakaj ne gres laufat okoli cerkniskega jezera, to je kok enih 30 km verjetn ? lih prav za pripravo na maraton
<sasa84_> yang,zdej sem začetnica...počas
<sasa84_> zdej na 5km cilam...pa počas naprej a ne
<yang> no enkrat bos lahko trenirala tam
<sasa84_> glavn d se človk mal razgiba :)
<yang> ja, sam ne obupat
<sasa84_> se mi zdi brezveze nevem kam se vozt, če lohk kej bl okol bajte potečem :)
<yang> da ni to sam zacetno navdusenje
<sasa84_> zdej vse skup traja že kšnih 4-5 tednov
<sasa84_> čez dobre 3 tedne mam prvi preizkus na 5km, k grem na nek tek :)
<zdobersek> why so supportive?
<sasa84_> zdobersek,glih jst sm hotla rečt yang, d bi me lohk mal bl vzpodbuju :)
<yang> ja sej te
<yang> 12:37 < yang> ja, sam ne obupat
<yang> evo iditerna te bo se na sok povabu
<idioterna> ja sasa84_ ne obupat
<yang> vsi te spodbujamo
<idioterna> sej vemo da je tezko pa da te vse boli
<zdobersek> sasa84_: sam ne se ustavt
<CrazyLemon> run forrest run
<idioterna> sm prebral da tekacom se ful hitrej kolena unicjo
<yang> morda novembra lahko ze 10km odteces tu v lj
<yang> ko bo maraton
<idioterna> sam ne obupat
<CrazyLemon> ja saša..pri 60ih boš bl mal hodila ampak dokler lahko tečeš..you go girl
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> v osnovni soli se nas je ene par skrilo tja za drevesa, da nam ni blo treba en krog odtect
<yang> k je bil kros v tivoliju
<idioterna> sasa84_: a kej na stravo uploadavas
<sasa84_> nč... zdej delam po enem programu, k je kao v 7ih tednih d prideš do 5km
<sasa84_> sm pa gruntala, d si morm dat en tak app gor...al runkeeper al endomondo...
<CrazyLemon> endomondo \o/
<napsy> js mam sports tracker
<napsy> sele po 7ihtednih?
<sasa84_> napsy,ja...kao za začetnike
<sasa84_> so eni k tud v petih... ampak sem zbrala 7 :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: ti kr stravo dej
<idioterna> ti povem da je najbols
<sasa84_> to je kao, če greš 3x na tedn tečt... sam vidm, d mi kr gre... tko d bom jutr začela že s 4. tednom
<napsy> kokrat na teden pa mislis lavfat?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> 3x je kr kul
<sasa84_> zdej vidm, d lohk več kt 3x na tedn
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84_> napsy, pa sej veš... počasen tek, v izi :)
<napsy> jup, js sm tut tak zacel
<idioterna> sasa84_: strava je tak fejsbuk za sportnike
<idioterna> sasa84_: je fajn k spoznas se druge k po istem blatu tacajo
<sasa84_> idioterna, a pol mi boš lajku dejavnosti? :p
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> valda
<CrazyLemon> laže..ni mogoče lajkat
<CrazyLemon> sam kudose deliš
<CrazyLemon> pri endomondu lahk lajkaš!
<idioterna> sasa84_: http://app.strava.com/activities/173159386
<CrazyLemon> pa na fb deliš !
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> ja sej kudos je se bols
<sasa84_> ne fb glih neb delila :P
<idioterna> sasa84_: kudos je za respect
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah sej js tudi ne..sam pravim da lahk deliš ko boš šla na maraton :p
<sasa84_> suffer score idioterna :D
<sasa84_> hm...kaj čm kej za južno narest...
<yang> govejo zupco pa renstan krompir ce si brez idej
<sasa84_> ne :P
<yang> lahk ti predlagam eno dobro kuharsko knjigo
<yang> 10 eur stane
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_  piščančja jetrca! pa prišparaš 10EUR ker ne rabiš nobene knjige :D
<sasa84_> bom nrdila kr zelenjavno rižotko
<yang>  Taken by Jan P. on Jul 31st, 2014
<yang> Score (out of 5) 	5.00 2nd Place!
<yang> Rank 	2nd out of all 4433235 test takers
<yang> Time to Complete 	3 minutes 60 minutes allowed
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41928/#p41928
<dz0ny> sasa84_: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/compare-chromebook
<Pepelka13> Windows vs. Chromebook: Compare laptops - Microsoft Windows
<dz0ny> dae boš lažje odločila :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41929/#p41929
<CrazyLemon> .imdb captain america the winter soldier
<jabuk> Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014) 136 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.1/10 (170,025 glasov) MT: 70/100
<jabuk> Steve Rogers struggles to embrace his role in the modern world and battles a new threat from old history: the Soviet agent known as the Winter Soldier.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi111127321/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1843866/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> m?
<CrazyLemon> >8.0 !
<zdobersek> WHOA
<dz0ny> sm mislu da je kak potres
<dz0ny> silly lemon
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41930/#p41930
<CrazyLemon> da faq no
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo 12.04 ??
<CrazyLemon> meh..fckin palimpsest in menjavanje imen programov in fckin gnome ki to počne :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41931/#p41931
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41932/#p41932
<zdobersek> 12.04
<zdobersek> u sirius m8
<idioterna> u ngc 604 in m33?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/1620762_10152635435637269_1416679712662637756_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dubrovnik danes - baje
<zdobersek> vcerej
<zdobersek> 20m stran od fotografa, ktermu so se poskodoval bobencki
<zdobersek> mmkay?
<idioterna> usta bi mel odprta, pa se mu neb
<idioterna> a ni bil se nkol na streliscu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prove it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u so welcome https://www.facebook.com/crometeo.hr/photos/a.304860556303346.66127.286693444786724/555264077929658/?type=1
<Pepelka13> Crometeo - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Bliže od ovoga ne ide, osim ako želite u vječna lovišta... 20 metara od fotografa Borisa Bašića udarila je DVOSTRUKA munja u dubrovačku plažu. Boris je...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek proof accepted
<dz0ny> Janez Janša bo lahko v petek brez spremstva zapustil zapor na Dobu in se udeležil ustanovne seje DZ.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je normalno..drugače kako bo dobil plačo poslanca
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> a ne more prek twitterja?
<CrazyLemon> žal ne..podpisat mora "da želim prejemat 3k € na mesec za ležanje v zaporu"
<lynxlynx> kok hiter ratajo volitve legitimne
<zdobersek> keko, zakaj ga niso dal na listo za EU parlament
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker je verjetno na no flight list :/
<dz0ny> ker so že trije
<dz0ny> ne moreš še 4. no
<zdobersek> ne za komisarja, za volitve v EU parlament
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @31/07/2014 16:32:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.85+E
<kubanc> hellow! A kdo ve kaj je potrebno kupiti da se prevede Windows 7 v Slovenski jezik?
<kubanc> vrjetno so home različica
<CrazyLemon> support.microsoft.si
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, malo dvomim, da se da spremenit obstoječ sistem
<zdobersek> apt-get ... ?
<CrazyLemon> nekoč je bilo mogoče namestit samo slovenski paket
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The End Arrives: All Ubuntu One Data To Be Permanently Deleted Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ojidgJGwYno/ubuntu-one-files-service-closes-today
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Adds New ‘Swipe to Close’ App Gesture  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wHzY-elf93c/new-app-closing-gesture-ubuntu-devices
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/notes/petra-slani%C4%8D/pre%C5%BEivetveni-vodnik-za-maribor%C4%8Dana-ki-je-dobil-%C5%A1iht-v-ljubljani-in-se-prvi%C4%8D-v-%C5%BEi/10152611919819105
<Pepelka13> Preživetveni vodnik za Mariborčana, ki je dobil šiht v Ljubljani, in se prvič v življenju seli v prestolnico
<zdobersek> puscica :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, mi smo zmer rekl puščica
<zdobersek> ja, vem
<sasa84> pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> mi 3
<zdobersek> pr nas je bla vedno peresnica
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0gA2mxbjSY
<Pepelka13> Three German students surprise a homeless guy - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Viele Menschen sind in Eile und hetzen durch ihren Alltag. Inmitten dieser Menschen ein Obdachloser, an dem alle vorbei laufen, ganz normal eben. Oder etwa n...«
<CrazyLemon> japiji
<gregor3000> dober vecer! a vam VIDA iz Durs tudi pocasi dela?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ura je 19.22 ona pa je pokonci že cel dan
<CrazyLemon> punca je utrujena
<CrazyLemon> "Lene virtualne davčne asistentke ne delajo 24 ur na dan, vsak dan."
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e sama pravi da dela 24/7
<gregor3000> ah ja... pol p anic ne bom prijavljal. klinc jih gleda :-P
<gregor3000> samo hotel sem preverit saj mislim da tako nic ne bi dobili naza, ker je bilo premalo prihodkov
<CrazyLemon> jah..če si kaj dobil preveri na banki
<CrazyLemon> ker so danes nakazali
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<gregor3000> ja ne sej ker ni dobila zena nic, lani je pa bilo okrog 50 EUR, samo letos tako ni zavezanka in bi morala nekaj posebej vlagat. samo kot berem ji tudi to ne bi pomagalo.
<gregor3000> pa nazaj na temo kanala. ali ima smisel imeti streznik preko wirelessa
<sasa84> vida je pred penzijo e :P
<gregor3000> gledal sem da se da nastavit
<CrazyLemon> nič ni smiselno met prek wirelessa
 * CrazyLemon je zato kupu 20m ethernet kabla za PC
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> lam
<sasa84> lame
<CrazyLemon> alpake tudi
<sasa84> .gif lame
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/LZHiiuUQ9J65a/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif alpaca
<gregor3000> ja  sej to je tisto ker me malo skrbi. za kabel polozit do shrambe bi bilo precej vrtanja
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/lWNWP870uyzZu/giphy.gif
<gregor3000> wifi pa ti lahko vsak mulc vdre, pa prenos ni tako hiter, pa...
<gregor3000> samo ne rabis pa kabla
<sasa84> čist moje osebno laično-n00b mnenje... bolš kabel, če maš shrambo pa to
<gregor3000> samo bi potem moral predreti en armoran beto in en gips (min.)
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 sj maš tudi tisto varianto prek elektrike :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, good one!
 * CrazyLemon bows
<sasa84> .gif smart lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rbHSA7j02he80/giphy.gif
<sasa84> lol.
<gregor3000> ker imam net v dnevni, zdej pa ce dam server tja pol bo nonstop to rozjalo ponoci...
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 recimo neki takega http://www.techtradecenter.si/mrezna-oprema/mrezne-kartice/i_4326_powerline-adapter-tp-link-tl-pa4010-kit
<Pepelka13> Powerline adapter TP-Link TL-PA4010 Kit - Tech Trade v centru mesta!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/mrezna-oprema/tp-link-powerline-adapter-tl-pa2010-kit
<Pepelka13> TP-LINK Powerline adapter TL-PA2010KIT | mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> tu je Å¡e bl poceni
<Pepelka13> »Powerline adapter je odlična rešitev za vsak dom ali pisarno, saj vam omogoča prenašanje podatkov preko že obstoječega električnega omrežja. Podpira hitrosti prenosa podatkov do 200 Mb/s, prenos internetne IPTV televizije ter izjemno enostavno namestitev. V paketu sta 2 kosa TL-PA2010.«
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> ni enaka zadeva
<CrazyLemon> tisto je do 500mbps
<CrazyLemon> tole je do 200mbps
<gregor3000> in potem dam enega v dnevni v steler in enega v shrambi in to laufa?
<gregor3000> steker
<gregor3000> ali kako to deluje?
<gregor3000> samo spet imamo vse te stekerje zasedene na eni steni...
<gregor3000> cool
<CrazyLemon> deluje tako kot si napisal ja
<CrazyLemon> sam men se zdi da vmes ne sme bit "podomrežja"
<CrazyLemon> in če so vsi štekerji zasedeni..obstajajo razdelilci :D
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ot_katYYiU
<Pepelka13> Looking For Freedom - David Hasselhoff - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »"The Hoff"... The Man, The Myth... The American Treasure«
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<zdobersek> ni ga.
<CrazyLemon> zihr jé sweat treats
<zdobersek> gotta carbo load, man
<CrazyLemon> its pure fat man..pure fat
<CrazyLemon> with cinnamon
<zdobersek> nothing wrong with good fat
<zdobersek> plenty wrong with bad fat and OH
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, greva sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..gledam tv
<sasa84> ok :P
<zdobersek> https://www.stellar.org/blog/introducing-stellar/
<Pepelka13> Introducing Stellar | Stellar
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dej a ti posljem 1000 enot ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne razumem poante
<lynxlynxlynx> pa business case??
<dz0ny> en psihološki eksperiment se grejo
<dz0ny> https://stripe.com/blog/stellar
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 1000EUR? ja prosm
<Pepelka13> Stellar
<dz0ny> na?
<dz0ny> rabim wallet
<dz0ny> id
<zdobersek> as nigerijski princ ratu?
<CrazyLemon> princ..niga pls
<zdobersek> je pa ena slovenska dizajnerka notr
<CrazyLemon> v nigeriji?
<dz0ny> 7k jih mam :)
<zdobersek> s stellarju
<dz0ny> stk-ju ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 7k € ?
<zdobersek> such rich
<idioterna> shit, sam se facebook si morm nardit
<zdobersek> hrem zej pogledat tanajtanov del pomij
<dz0ny> česa?
<zdobersek> pomij
<zdobersek> .imdb The Leftovers
<jabuk> The Leftovers (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (6,273 glasov) MT: 86 user
<jabuk> Revolves around mysterious disappearances, world-wide, and specifically follows a group of people who are left behind in the suburban community of Mapleton. They must begin to rebuild their lives after the loss of more than 100 people.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3783830553/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2699128/
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> to je boring
<dz0ny> utopia
<dz0ny> the real stuff
<dz0ny> .imdb utopia
<jabuk> Utopia (TV Series 2013– )
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.4/10 (8,294 glasov) MT: 35 user
<jabuk> Utopia will follow a group of people who find themselves in possession of a manuscript of a cult graphic novel. The tome is rumoured to have predicted the worst disasters of the last ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2384811/
<CrazyLemon> sux
<idioterna> da boste vidl kko se dela fucking pompous selfije:
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/that-pretentious-arse.jpg
<idioterna> also
<CrazyLemon> za zdobersek pa ne morem verjet da gleda nekaj kar je pod 7.5
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/july2k.png
<CrazyLemon> idioterna is it SFW?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: je ja
<idioterna> sam pac
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da boš dejansko pokazal arse
<idioterna> just a couple of levels short of a nazi propaganda poster
<CrazyLemon> in đizs krajst kaj za vraga si to zalepu za kolo
<idioterna> baterijo da se loh ponoc vozm
<idioterna> obviously.
<CrazyLemon> in nimaš nosilca?
<idioterna> mam
<idioterna> sam mu ne zaupam
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej je v nosilcu
<idioterna> ampak mam doma tut eno baterijo k je bla v nosilcu
<idioterna> zdej pa ni vec.
<CrazyLemon> porabi en bitcoin za proper luč pa je :D
<idioterna> a uno kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tko da zgleda kot da si ga pobral na smetišču :/
<idioterna> ma vseen mi je kko zgleda
<idioterna> kva je ze
<zdobersek> bitches please
<idioterna> zanc sm vidu eno za 300+ ojro
<idioterna> pa sm pozabu ime
<zdobersek> The Leftovers MT: 86
<zdobersek> Utopia MT: 35
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tisto ja :)
<idioterna> k ma dolge pa kratke pa neki levodesno
<idioterna> bre
<idioterna> no vazn da mam 2k u juliju
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-from-javor-in-the-rain.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/my-nago-loves-rain.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/rain-is-awesome.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne..mislim na magicshine
<idioterna> aja sej to pa mam
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ista ledica je not no
<idioterna> sam da sm dau 22 dorra
<idioterna> pa ultrafire gor pise
<CrazyLemon> http://www.magicshine.hk/ShowProduct.aspx?id=64
<Pepelka13> magicshine
<idioterna> kr traja da se vopre
<zdobersek> stellar, tis bullshit https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114901
<Pepelka13> Stellar | Hacker News
<CrazyLemon> ne..tis bullshit!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Create an Ubuntu Kiosk Computer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ctvJecAgapo/create-ubuntu-kiosk
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-01
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] francesko: Re: PCLinuxSLO  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41933/#p41933
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41934/#p41934
<yang> http://cyclr.com/journal/2014/07/31/five-designers-five-cities-five-super-commuter-bikes/
<Pepelka13> Five Designers. Five Cities. Five Super-Commuter bikes? | Cyclr
<Pepelka13> »Oregon Manifest, the competition that prompts the design of the perfect urban commuting bicycle, is back. Last held in 2011, the competition gives talented frame builders and designers the opportun...«
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> l
<napsy> p
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: PCLinuxSLO  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41935/#p41935
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10557453_671098709644822_5719943666208790175_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne vem od kje jim 10s za chrome
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lies
<zdobersek> it's 20s rite?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaFNXQ8Dat0
<Pepelka13> The Story of Linux Edit - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole bo yang všeč
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej RMS part
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41936/#p41936
<zdobersek> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bt8L6SbIYAAJXWL.jpg
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi je datoteka INBOX v thunderbird folderju velika 40+ MB
<CrazyLemon> če imam samo 5-10 mailov
<CrazyLemon> v inboxu
<yang> http://giphy.com/gifs/efY1qHKpLSACs
<Pepelka13> Star Wars Animated GIF
<Pepelka13> »The best GIFs are on Giphy«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: all the pr0n
<CrazyLemon> recimo du -sh Poslano
<CrazyLemon> 27M	Poslano
<CrazyLemon> v thunderbirdu pa sploh nič ne pokaže notri
<CrazyLemon> ker sm zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> vsebina pa je Å¡e vedno na disku
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<LorD_DDooM> Compact folders
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ma vseeno bi mogu tb odstranit tudi če so compact folders
<CrazyLemon> smetnjak je like 70+ MB
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav mi v tb pokaže da je vse prazno
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: dans zvecer mwo?
<LorD_DDooM> Ko zbrišeš mail v TB se ti dejansko ne zbrišejo, ampak arhivirajo dokler ne poženeš kompaktiranja
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: ne bo me doma zdaj dva tedna, na prenosniku pa nimam win particije :(
<slax0r> ah crap :/
<slax0r> vcer sm dobu TW :)
<slax0r> nism mogu iz igre
<LorD_DDooM> haha, legenda
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> pew pew
<slax0r> sm reskiru mal regresa :D
<slax0r> ceprav mi to ful ni podobno dab kaj za igre kupoval :D
<slax0r> kul mi je k je omnimech dejansko omnimech
<slax0r> sm se bal da bo spet sam ime
<LorD_DDooM> saj TW je dejansko najbolj omni mech od vseh mechov... ga skor ni builda ki ga TW ne bi mogel narest
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ok..tnx for the hint.. zdaj me pa zanima kako to onemogočim..torej da ko izbrišem da se mi dejansko izbrišejo :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: AFAIK ne moreš, ker je tak format mailov
<yang> https://internet.org.nz/
<Pepelka13> Internet Party
<Pepelka13> »NZ's newest, most awesome political party«
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lahko..Advanced -> Network & Disk Space -> Disk Space -> Compact folder when it will save over 100 kB" and then press the OK button. :)
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro, to je avtomatizacija
<CrazyLemon> no..to je za staro različico tbja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no..naštimaš 1kB pa ti izbriše takoj ko ti izbrišeš :)
<LorD_DDooM> sam še zmer kompaktiraš.... brez tega pa AFAIK ne moreš
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: to je res ja, sam nisem se nic preurejal, sm vse stock uceri zgal
<zdobersek> PARDIE PARDIE
<slax0r> http://www.internationalbeerday.com/
<Pepelka13> International Beer Day - August 1st, 2014
<Pepelka13> »A Worldwide Celebration of Beer the first Friday of August, at local pubs, bars & breweries all over the world. Drink Beer with Friends on International Beer Day!«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jlr_y7LZoo
<Pepelka13> Sheep vs cyclist - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »I had a race with a sheep and lost.«
<zdobersek> what a fuckin' amateur
<CrazyLemon> ane
<zdobersek> mhm
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Second Alpha for Ubuntu 14.10 Flavors Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uL6QZpH5RVI/ubuntu-14-10-alpha-2-downloads-now-live
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10418287_626051780843859_6694302078636718590_n.jpg Kopalci na Ljubljanici, 10.8.1947.
<yang> Se, k m jas zupan, de se boste vsi kopel na spici de
<zdobersek> what
<idioterna> yang spet jamra k ponavad
<CrazyLemon> janševec pač
<zdobersek> sem vedu!
<idioterna> na spici je sicer ze dovolj cista voda za kopanje
<idioterna> ampak se tam primarno prevazajo standup paddlerji pa kajakasi
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič sem še na cesti enega videl
<lynxlynxlynx> stand up padlerja na nečem med long boardom in surfom :s
<lynxlynxlynx> punting al kaj je že?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ping se mi je povečal
<CrazyLemon> namest 30ms do gugla
<CrazyLemon> imam zdaj 70
<zdobersek> ti revcek
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<lynxlynxlynx> zamenjaj google
<CrazyLemon> ker sedaj imam tudi v tf2 večji ping
<CrazyLemon> namest 60ms
<CrazyLemon> je sedaj 150ms
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj vse js lahk naredim v 90ms???
<CrazyLemon> grem do gugla pa nazaj!
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Open-Source Media Center ‘XBMC’ Reveals New Name  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0PimP5SMwHc/xbmc-renamed-lodi-starting-version-14
<zdobersek> Sharknado na Planet TV!
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://paste.debian.net/113172/
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<yang> T-2 ma slab peering z googlom
<zdobersek> google don't pay, google don't get serverd
<zdobersek> served*
<idioterna> yang: na kaksen nacin?
<idioterna> ce js prov vidim ma t-2 pri sebi googlov pop
<idioterna> in omare s cache serverji
<yang> mozno
<yang> pred kakim letos sem dobil mail od amisa da majo oni blizje
<yang> pred kakim letos
<yang> letom even
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> nasi ispji so vsi dost taki
<idioterna> vaski
<idioterna> sej promet do ghs gre skoz telio tko da
<idioterna> neki zlo hudga peeringa res nimajo
<idioterna> ampak nc drugac kot siol recimo
<idioterna> tus ma skoz avstrijski telekom
<idioterna> o, siol ma direktn peering
<idioterna> od kdaj pa to
<yang> idioterna: http://paste.debian.net/113181/
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<yang> 34779 je T-2 in gre preko 1299 do 15169 (google), 8591 pa je direktno povezan z 15169 (google) tako da je blizji
<idioterna> ne vem napamet AS#jev
<yang> 8591 je AMIS
<yang> mislim da T-2 nekako peera skozi zagreb
<yang> verjetno zaradi tistih komplikacij s telekomom
<yang> ne vem ce so ze zgladili zadevo/dolg
<yang> AMIS pa peera na VIX / Dunaj
<yang> http://www.peeringdb.com/view.php?asn=8591
<Pepelka13> Peering Networks Detailed View
<yang> ne vem ce imam prav, tisto je moja spekulacija kako peerajo
<CrazyLemon> me prav nič ne briga kako peerajo pa kako ne..hočem nazaj 30ms do gugla!
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/113186/ Tranzitna pot skozi AMIS/T-2
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<yang> evo idioterna lahko kupis zemljisca v kumrovcu al pa poslopje na golem otoku, od hrvatov
<yang> zdej prodajajo
<idioterna> u ja
<idioterna> thanks
<idioterna> jsm ful commie
<idioterna> bom prec kupu
<idioterna> da bom loh malikoval lik in delo tovarisa tita
<idioterna> pa dosezke socializma
<yang> nekje je bil dober jpg enkrat kar se tice industrije v jugi
<yang> kok je blo firm
<yang> drzava gor pa logotipi firm, glede na lokacijo proizvodnje
<yang> CrazyLemon: zamenjaj ISP :)
<zdobersek> .imdb the bridesmaids
<jabuk> Dekliscina (2011) 125 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (175,477 glasov) MT: 75/100
<jabuk> Competition between the maid of honor and a bridesmaid, over who is the bride's best friend, threatens to upend the life of an out-of-work pastry chef.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4215119129/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1478338/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mal spočij prste no
<yang> CrazyLemon: evo moja priljubljena oddaja "o pomorscakih"
<CrazyLemon> yang kera..2 guys 1 paddle ?
<yang> tole na RSLO1
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41937/#p41937
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prste?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ne igraš igrice? :)
<sasa84> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> liar :9
<sasa84> res ne no
<sasa84> prej sm se tuširala pol sm pa tv gledala
<lynxlynxlynx> ehh, sej veš kaj bo reku?
<lynxlynxlynx> pics or it didn't happen
<idioterna> jsm se tut tusiru, pa nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> prekleto tropsko podnebje
<lynxlynxlynx> čisto jasno bo pa ponoč, vsaj na nedeljo
<sasa84> nč miške... šibam pančat, jutr morm it spet v gozd
<lynxlynxlynx> nn
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-02
<Gregor3000> dobro jutro. igra mogoče kdo morrowind preko wine?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<Gregor3000> sem že skoraj vse nastavil samo pogovorna okna se vedno zaženejo minimizirana.
<Gregor3000> ne vem kako lahko taki programi dobijo Platinum. za mene bi platinum bilo d avse dela in da se normalno iz prve vse namesti. ok mogoče je treba dodat kako knjižnico samo ne bi smelo biti takih hroščev noter.
<idioterna> sej mogoce sam teb to dela
<Gregor3000> ne, sem videl da drugim tudi. ali pa 8 ali 9 let stari hrošč v wine, kjer se igra sesuje, če hočeš tipke zamenjat/spremenit. pa ni edina kjer se zadeva sesuje in ki jo zadeva ta hrošč.
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj pričakuješ brezhibno delovanje WINDOWS programov na NEWINDOWS okolju :)
<Gregor3000> saj ga ne, samo če nekdo (oz. več) označi, da določen program deluje brezhibno potem pa so moja pričakovanja enaka.
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj je tvoja naloga da označiš da ne deluje brezhibno :D
<Gregor3000> edino če bi moral dati dev verzijo wine.. hmm...
<yang> ta routerboard je gigabit
<yang> oops
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: počak še mal na openmw
<Gregor3000> ja, sem videl da so skoraj 1.0 in komaj čakam!!!
<lynxlynxlynx> zmagajo njihovi video changelog-i
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda, da se bodo počasi izpeli, zdaj ko so osnove postavljene
<Gregor3000> ja tega zadnjega sem videl (zabavno), moram še une prejšnje malo pogledat. po navadi sem v službi videl link, smao tam imamo pa youtube blokiran in potem sem pozabil pogledat doma...
<lynxlynxlynx> en od prejšnjih je bil carski, ko so končno boj dodelal
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e mal naprednega voice acting-a na koncu :>
<Gregor3000> bom pogledal... upam d aimam nekaj časa malo kasneje...
<Gregor3000> lp
<yang> edge-star6-shv-13-frc1.facebook.com (2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1)
<yang> face:b00c
<CrazyLemon> yay..italijani na cesti
<idioterna> a so jih odpustil?
<CrazyLemon> polovico..ja
<CrazyLemon> "najlepše" pa je to da vsi grejo na mp dragonja medtem ko na mp sečovlje ni nobene gužve
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> bom prav štopal koliko časa bom potreboval do kopra pa koliko za nazaj
<msev_> oj če zalufam "sudo cat /dev/ttyUSB0 > logfile" v terminalu, kako potem ugasnem proces, a pač samo zaprem terminal a bodo shranjeni podatki vseeno prisotni?
<idioterna> ctrl-c
<idioterna> ustavi proces
<idioterna> ce terminal zapres se bo proces praviloma tudi normalno koncal
<msev_> aha ql, tnx :)
<msev_> da vidmo če je kaj nalogiral
<msev_> nope, dang kaj sm ****
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> a je prazen file?
<msev_> yup
<msev_> pa sm pogledov je adapter povezan na ttyusb0
<idioterna> kako pa ves da dela?
<msev_> naj bi :)
<msev_> ko ploščico "arm-am" naj bi začel to lightelemetry ven spuščat
<lynxlynxlynx> testiraj vsak korak posebi, boš hitreje skozi
<lynxlynxlynx> namesto cat lahko uporabiš tail -f, ki ne bo takoj končal
<idioterna> sej cat ne konca ce serial port bere
<lynxlynxlynx> če je zanesljiv, kul
<CrazyLemon> pišuka..pozabu štopat za nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sm pa rabu od krožišča kjer sm šel v gužvo do izhoda, kjer grem mimo gužve - to je cca. 150m - približno 10min
<msev_> aha dobr je logirov
<msev_> neki sm že prej zafrknu k sm mel še en drug program odprt pa je preprečeval
<msev_> tko da logirov je
<msev_> zj pa en drug problemčič
<msev_> en drug program tut logira
<msev_> ** (mwp:3582): WARNING **: serial-device.vala:193: Could not open device!
<msev_> tole napiše
<msev_> k hočem odpret port
<msev_> a naj mu nekak sudo dam al kko
<lynxlynxlynx> a se hočeš samo znebit odvečnih vrstic al je kej druzga problem?
<msev_> ne
<msev_> ta program pol še prikaže telemetrijske podatke v grafičnem vmesniku
<msev_> zemljevid pa to
<msev_> ...a mogoče veste kko so teli "serial-stream-i" encodirani
<msev_> k z utf-8 dobim neke čudne characterje
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bo to od naprave odvisno?
<lynxlynxlynx> probi ascii, latin1
<idioterna> msev_: dej hexdump -C logfile na en pastebin
<idioterna> mislm logfile je file kamor logiras output od serial porta
<msev_> ja
<msev_> bom probov ascii
<msev_> https://github.com/KipK/baseflight/blob/LTelemetry/src/telemetry_ltm.c
<Pepelka13> baseflight/telemetry_ltm.c at LTelemetry · KipK/baseflight · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »baseflight - 32 bit fork of the MultiWii RC flight controller firmware«
<msev_> tuki je opis protokola
<msev_> brb
<dz0ny> msev: to je binary protocol
<CrazyLemon> you are talking to a ghost
<dz0ny> ne zasci ne z utf si ne bos pomagal kej dost
<CrazyLemon> z ascii*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj bi brez tebe :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny we all wonder :D
<zdobersek> heyaa
<CrazyLemon> sup girl
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok kej izpusni plini?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smells like... AC to me
<zdobersek> EP, POWER OUT!
<zdobersek> whataboutnoweh
<zdobersek> aw damn mogoce mu je pa res strom odnesl
<zdobersek> great success.
<CrazyLemon> its not your lucky day
<CrazyLemon> če bi šel štrom bi šel tudi znc
 * CrazyLemon gleda hulu
<zdobersek> hululululu
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti noum hax0r.. je konc guadeca?
<idioterna> js gledam kr KCNA, k je edini zaupanja vreden medij
<CrazyLemon> !g kcna
<Pepelka13> News From KOREAN CENTRAL NEWS AGENCY of DPRK http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Latest Skype Release Now Available from Ubuntu Software Center  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yz97gJv1Uz0/install-skype-linux-4-3-ubuntu-software-center
<zdobersek> RT too western?
<CrazyLemon> "Dragonja 2 uri"
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/08/01/microsoft-sues-samsung-in-royalty-dispute/13492489/
<Pepelka13> Microsoft sues Samsung in royalty dispute
<Pepelka13> »LOS ANGELES (AP) — Microsoft said Friday it is suing Samsung for threatening to stop paying Microsoft royalties for patents behind the Android operating system. The two companies came to a deal in September«
<zdobersek> .gif oh boy
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/bqrG9EUt9vS4U/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> hud đif
<R33D3M33R> ne pozabite, maraton je že v polnem teku: https://www.ubuntu.si/2014/07/1-prevajalski-maraton-pred-izidom-kde-sc-5/
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Slovenija | 1. prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE SC 5
<CrazyLemon> haha..za izstop na dragonji čakajo 3ure 30min :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zadnje čase mate čudno muziko na RT
<CrazyLemon> a so vsi na dopustih?? :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: TODD TERJE - Delorean Dynamite
<orion1111> blah
<orion1111> ne vem ali naj se lotim rails ali node
<dz0ny> both
<orion1111> Sploh pa če gledaš oglase za zaposlitve, večinoma rabijo php
<dz0ny> a misliš v slo delat?
<orion1111> ja
<dz0ny> well nodejsboš rabu vsaz namestit znat če boš kak frontend delu
<dz0ny> z ruby se v slo še nsiem srečal
<dz0ny> vsaj*
<dz0ny> python+js+php+java bi si upal stavid da je 90% služb
<dz0ny> no pa Å¡e .net
<dz0ny> vsaj na začetku bo pa res php
<dz0ny> doker se kam dobro ne prodaš
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo hosterdam?
<upd> no
<CrazyLemon> moram podaljšat domeno pa so mi prijazni poslali ponudbo :)
<dz0ny> do je zabec...
<dz0ny> run away
<dz0ny> rec idioterni
<CrazyLemon> zabec?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to od siela?
<dz0ny> a pa res
<dz0ny> sry
<dz0ny> ne vem od kje imam v spominu da je zabec
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km  J od BREŽIC @01/08/2014 17:29:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.83+N,+15.59+E
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si tako anti zabec :D
<msev> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<msev> a se da nastavt baudrate serial branja
<msev> neko telemetrijo z mikrokontrolerja moram logirat
<msev> in v realtermu v windowsih vidm telemetrijo
<msev> v ubuntuju pa ne
<msev> sumim da je baudrate previsok mogoče
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<msev> pa kle k v winsih gledam stream
<msev> so neki fff ji pa evro znaki pa to
<msev> pa nevem kko nj spremenim da bom dobu kšne boljše znake
<msev> da bom bolj vidu kko protokol izgleda
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni nobene specifikacije? vceri si Å¡e implementacijo polinkal
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 11.km  S od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @02/08/2014 23:13:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+14.54+E
<msev> je specifikacija
<msev> sam rd bi dejanski stream logirov k ga bo en "znanec" uporabil za izdelavo gui-ja za tole
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ma to veze z znaki?
<lynxlynxlynx> bi rad nek pretty-printer naredil?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/installed-bb7.jpg
<idioterna> sm sprobu
<idioterna> dela
<msev> ja da mi bo koordinate kazou na zemljevidu
<msev> v realnem času
<msev> pa mu hočm da sorazmerno lepo oblikovan stream
<lynxlynxlynx> torej ja
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej specifikacije kako odkodirat
<msev> kko vidm :D k nism programer
<msev> https://github.com/KipK/baseflight/blob/LTelemetry/src/telemetry_ltm.c
<Pepelka13> baseflight/telemetry_ltm.c at LTelemetry · KipK/baseflight · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »baseflight - 32 bit fork of the MultiWii RC flight controller firmware«
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej al pa vprašaj, kje so specifikacije, to je samo implementacija
<lynxlynxlynx> specifikacije = human readable
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš poznat protokol
<lynxlynxlynx> v kakšne podatkovne strukture zapakira vse in kako
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni že vse noter, ti programiranje ne uide
<msev> je vse notr glede podatkov ki jih rabim prikazat
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, G frame
<lynxlynxlynx> tam maš velikosti polj
<lynxlynxlynx> seštej jih do prve koordinate, da dobiš offset, potem pa preberi
<lynxlynxlynx> 0xFF = 255 = 1 byte
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaka je spravljena v 4
<lynxlynxlynx> torej v G začneš brat pri 0x24 + 0x54 + 0x47, prvo 4 bajte za širino, potem pa še 4 za dolžino
<msev> emmm
<msev> ne sj on bo to pretvorbo naredil...sam osnovo bi mu rad dal mal bolj human readable
<msev> da bi bli kšni bl uredu znaki
<msev> varianta enkodiranja
<lynxlynxlynx> sej čist možno, da so direkt številke noter
<lynxlynxlynx> tebe moti ostala krama zraven
<lynxlynxlynx> dej na pastebin vrž en kos
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e hexdump -c istega zraven
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni nobenih $TG... ?
<msev> nee
<msev> sj to bi rd
<msev> neki fff bla bla
<msev> pa v linuxu sploh nč ne dobim
<msev> tko da mogoč če probava naprej to zrihtat
<lynxlynxlynx> ne več problemov naenkrat reševat, no
<msev> ok
<msev> bom probov nekj
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, se beremo jutr, zrihti primer iz logov
<msev> bom
<msev> hvala in lahko noč
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zavora dela? a ni že prej? :)
<idioterna> zvil sm disk vcerej
<idioterna> zdej sm pa novo montiru
<CrazyLemon> oh.. le kako ti je to uspelo :)
<idioterna> dol po hribu sm su brez zadne bremze
<idioterna> pa sm spredno tok segrel da je bil cist mehek disk
<CrazyLemon> torej zvil si ga zaradi vročine.. hmm lahk bi se stavu da je to nekdo na kanalu napovedal :D
<msev> stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 2400 kko to povežem s "cat-om" da bi v neko beležko zapisal kaj pride
<CrazyLemon> zakaj povezat s catom..preusmeri izhod v fajl pa je ?
<msev> ok torej <
<msev> > log
<msev> etc
<msev> nevem zakaj zadeva ne teče
<msev> pač vpišem notr
<msev> pa se proces takoj konča
<msev> sudo stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 2400 > logfile04
<msev> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> msev a brez redirecta dela?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yup
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej sm zlo grdo delu z njim
<idioterna> lih mel sm kolega s sabo pa sm izkoristu mal
<idioterna> sicer pol ni blo treba nc ker se je takoj odzvil tut ko je spet skoz celjust sel
<idioterna> ampak recimo da zdej boljs vem pr kaksni temperaturi se zvija to
<idioterna> crne barve je bil :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a misliš da bo bb7 dosti boljši kot te stare zavore?
<msev> tut ne
<CrazyLemon> msev no pol prvo zrihtaj da dela brez outputa ane :)
<CrazyLemon> /s/outputa/redirecta/
<msev> ja sm probou
<msev> tut ne dela
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..razumem ampak like i said..prvo zrihtaj da dela :)
<msev> how sensei
<msev> grand bash master
<msev> ...razn če moraš spat :)
<CrazyLemon> !g log stream /dev/ttypUSB0
<Pepelka13> Remote Logging with SSH and Syslog-NG - Deer Run Associates http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/sysadmin/SSH-SyslogNG.html
<CrazyLemon> !g log /dev/ttypUSB0
<Pepelka13> /dev/ttyUSB0 goes away, needing reboot to get it back - how to fix ... http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=132588
<CrazyLemon> you know how it works..gugl it :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..p je odveč :D
<CrazyLemon> !g log /dev/ttyUSB0
<Pepelka13> Bash script: save stream from Serial Port (/dev/ttyUSB0) to file until a ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13395222/bash-script-save-stream-from-serial-port-dev-ttyusb0-to-file-until-a-specifi
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..takoj nekaj pametnega najde
<msev> ja sam moram v the linkih vidt če kj spreminja baud rate
<CrazyLemon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40959/how-do-i-connect-to-tty-com-dev-ttyusb0
<Pepelka13> command line - How do I connect to TTY/COM (/dev/ttyUSB0)? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ogromno je linkov
<CrazyLemon> noč je mlada..tko da veselo na klikanje in guglanje
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<msev> hehe
<msev> ln :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-03
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @03/08/2014 07:34:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/p480x480/10525794_10152650593733586_6392760439735142454_n.jpg
<msev> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<msev> em
<msev> za primer log-a
<msev> a naj ti une ffff-ee pošljem
<msev> al kko
<msev__> http://pastebin.com/Lr6d1uuy
<Pepelka13> - Pastebin.com
<msev> a vidš?
<CrazyLemon> od Google - "zakaj ubuntu ne prehiti windowsov"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<msev> nora limona a ti pogledaš ta log: http://pastebin.com/Lr6d1uuy
<Pepelka13> - Pastebin.com
<msev> čudne črke
<CrazyLemon> msev a ti kaj izpiše 'file tvoj_log' ?
<msev> če dam uint-8 mi pokaže številke lepe, sam mi jih noče logirat kot številke
<msev> to je na winsih logirano z realtermom
<msev> k v linuxu ne gre
<CrazyLemon> še vedno nisi zrihtal..pa toliko linkov si mel včerja
<CrazyLemon> včeraj*
<lynxlynxlynx> no da vidmo
<msev> ja če ni blo nč pametnega, sm sprobov kr neki variant pa nobena ni delala
<msev> s screen-om npr
<lynxlynxlynx> kako lepo se ponavlja
<msev> lepo
<msev> a kj lahko spremeniš tole v human-readable form?
<msev> rajš mam številke kukr te fff-je
<lynxlynxlynx> hexdump, pa maš takoj številke
<lynxlynxlynx> ni pa noter pričakovanih tamalih
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne mislm da bo bb7 boljsi
<idioterna> sam lazje ga je nastavljat ker z obeh strani loh stelas kok so ploscice stran od rotorja
<lynxlynxlynx> msev: nič pametnega nisem ugotovil; večino podatkov bo šum, ker gsp pošilja samo približno vsak drug paket, a dolžine se mi ne izzidejo, če greš gledat unikatne nize
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ_3BN0m7S8
<Pepelka13> Crow rescue - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Bear to the rescue. Filmed at Budapest ZOO (Hungary), 19. 6. 2014 Camera: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ72«
<msev> lynxlynxlynx, tuki ni Å¡e gps priklopljen
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<msev> rd bi tist dobu da je $T
<msev> k recimo en drug protokol (Multiwii serial protocol) mi je na linuxu lepo logiral da sm dobim $M
<lynxlynxlynx> dej še LC_ALL=C za vsak slučaj pred logger
<lynxlynxlynx> v outputu so markerji kot navaden ascii, kar pa ti kažeš zgleda kot latin2 + €
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer sta spodaj enaka, samo bleh
<msev> brb
<msev> hmm bom vidu če ma logger sploh tole funkcijo notr
<msev> nima
<msev> sm pa tick-nu capture as hex
<msev> če bo kj lepš
<msev__> http://pastebin.com/wrNuBhpC tole lynxlynxlynx
<Pepelka13> 667E06000000000000000000000000000060186606060018001E00066018667E0600000000000000 - Pastebin.com
<msev> no recimo da smo dobil zj mal lepšo obliko
<msev> pa recimo da je ta protokol taprav
<idioterna> msev: a to je output?
<msev> ..a probamo zj zrihtat logiranje v ubuntuju/mintu (k tist gui mi bo delal v  teh okoljih)
<msev> ja idioterna
<idioterna> zakaj so pa same cifre?
<msev> k sm dal capture as hex
<msev> nule so pomoje zato k nimam nč priključen gor
<msev> :D
<idioterna> aja hex je to
<lynxlynxlynx> garbage
<msev> kaj?
<msev> hmmm
<msev> a kj narobe izgleda
<lynxlynxlynx> nobenih markerjev ni videt, isto kar tebe moti
<lynxlynxlynx> sam kateri frame sploh pričakuješ? a je sploh kaj od tistega na voljo?
<msev> nevem
<msev> vse frame bo bral gui
<msev> G, A pa un k Å¡e ostane
<msev> mislm da je S
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sam za g si prej *mimogrede* omenil, da itak Å¡e ne more bit noter
<msev> nope
<msev> pač mogle bi bit dummy številke notr
<msev> seprav za koordiante nevem 00.00 or whatever
<msev> isto za napetost npr
<msev> edine legit Å¡tevilke bi mogle bit za attitude
<msev> iz gyrota+acc
<msev> če bi premikal ploščico
<lynxlynxlynx> attitude :D
<msev> haha
<msev> zj sm si naložil gtkterm
<msev> če bo kj boljš
<msev> ok vidm podatke tut zj v linuxu
<msev> izgleda da gre za problem v baud rate-u res
<msev> kko lah vidm kaj gtk-term napiše v terminal
<msev> da konfigurira serial adapter
<lynxlynxlynx> unih nul je lih dovolj za payload od gja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam se potem crc ne ujema
<msev> zna bit da kj failam
<msev> kko narediš da vidš v terminalu kašne ukaze nek program daje
<msev> a dodam -v
<msev> no zj sm pa probou z dev/ttyusb0 2400-8-N-1
<msev> pa mi je same 00/00/00/00 zapisu
<yang> msev: a izvajas kkomando "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 2400-8-N-1" ?
<msev> sudo cat
<msev> > logfille
<msev> -l
<msev> brez lja
<msev> dvojnga
<msev> :D
<msev> loh pa probam Å¡e s screenom
<msev> sam dvomim da bo kj drgač
<msev> ja te fff-e klasične ka
<msev> že
<msev> tko da no vsaj ugotovu sm kko konfigurirat tuki v ubuntuju da mi logira
<msev> ampak Å¡e vedno ne vem kako spremenit da bo izgledal bolj normalno
<msev> s temi markerji pa to
<yang> msev: ponavadi je screen komanda "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 2400" tisti parametri z 8-N-1 ne vem ce se lahko dodajo, bi moral videt manual
<msev> če sm dal to komando yang
<msev> potem ni prišlo nič skozi
<msev> če sm pa dodal 8-n-1
<msev> pa je prišlo skoz
<yang> aja
<msev> tako je
<yang> v screenu to ?
<msev> ja
<yang> zanimivo
<msev> tut s cat-om
<msev> pa zanimiv da moram zmerm sudo dat
<yang> jst se neki matram tukaj z enim serijskim kablom
<yang> pa tut nisem vidu nobenga outputa
<msev> probj dodat to mogoče
<yang> jst nevem al sploh kabel deluje
<msev> js uporablam cp2102 serial adapter
<msev> đabe iz ebaya
<yang> ker sem probal nardit loop preko pina 2 in 3 da bi bil kaksen output pa ni blo nicessar
<yang> men so enga prodal pa ne deluje
<yang> sprobavam dobit en embedded computer na serial
<yang> sam kot pravim ni outputa
<msev> that sucks
<msev> zj sm ugotovu da z 1200 baud vn daje podatke
<msev> tko da sm mogoče zafrknu to da mam 2400 baud vnesen
<msev> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<idioterna> a je cist drugac zdej
<msev> jpppppp
<idioterna> no fino
<idioterna> sudo mors pa zato dat ker je device od roota ownan
<dz0ny> ali pa spišeš udev rule
<dz0ny> http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html dodaš vendor id tvojga usb2rs232
<Pepelka13> Using Hardware Devices | Android Developers
<Pepelka13> »When building a mobile application, it's important that you always test your application on a real device before releasing it to users. This page describes how to set up your development environment and Android-powered device for testing and debugging…«
<yang> msev: http://www.noah.org/wiki/RS-232
<Pepelka13> RS-232 - Noah.org
<msev> pismo zmerm sm mislu da ni nujn da je baudrate čist matchan
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pa ne sam to
<dz0ny> tud parity
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny help.. kako pofixam No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource    ..tale error ? :)
<CrazyLemon> hočem dostopat do tvinovega jsona
<msev> nice
<msev> no sam da je ratal
<msev> sorry k sm tko failov pa vs obremenjeval
<msev> pač noob
<msev> :D
<msev> če je človk preveč noob tko k js mu ni pomoči :D
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je normalno berljivo zdej?
<lynxlynxlynx> spec je omenjal isti baud rate, tako da je mal čudno
<msev> ja
<msev> zgleda sta 2 baudratea
<msev> 1200 in 2400
<msev> sem pogledal v cli na ploščici pa naredil dump
<msev> in je bil 1200 izbran
<msev> tko da yeeees -> http://www.desismileys.com/smileys/desismileys_4479.gif
<msev> cya
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! :)
<dz0ny> whatđ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i need you
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> soft kitty, warm kitty
<CrazyLemon> v 10s rešiš tale problem
<CrazyLemon> resno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> a little ball of fur
<dz0ny> 10s gone
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čak..nisi vidu problema :D
<CrazyLemon> effin đavaskript
<yang> đavolskript
<zdobersek> kje ste packe
<idioterna> kolesarmo
<zdobersek> mi smo tud
<zdobersek> ne velik, ampak pocasi zopet gradimo
<zdobersek> zdej mi mogoce rata 9 tednov ostat doma
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/rok-rolfing-up-javor.jpg
<zdobersek> kul tatu
<zdobersek> a je dost simpl, al je kej posebnega?
<idioterna> ker tatu?
<idioterna> aja od roka
<idioterna> on jih ma miljon
<idioterna> ne vem kerga misls
<idioterna> islandijo ma vtetovirano pa
<idioterna> igrisce za triekipni fuzbal
<idioterna> pa erekcijo.
<zdobersek> kter je na podlakti?
<idioterna> islandija pa un igrisce se mi zdi
<yang> zakaj ma erekcijo vtetovirano a je gay ?
<yang> najbolj originale so JNA tatuji
<yang> 21.07.1963 Volim Čačak
<CrazyLemon> yay..spet dež
<yang> Pa dobr tatu je recimo, da mas zensko z oprsjem in ce stisnes misice ji joski izstopijo
<idioterna> yang: ti mas pa res prov povprecne ideje
<yang> :/
<yang> bols kt met islandijo
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z islandijo?
<idioterna> ja, res
<idioterna> ful bols
<CrazyLemon> imajo boljši bančni sistem kot mi!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41938/#p41938
<yang> ce si ze presaltal na drzave, mors met vsaj vse drzave evropske unije vtetovirane
<idioterna> krneki
<idioterna> on si vtetovira kar se mu zdi kul
<idioterna> he doesnt care what people think
<yang> He doesnt think a lot
<idioterna> no, _you_ don't think much
<idioterna> on ma islandijo, ti bi mel pa babo z joski.
<CrazyLemon> peace and love guys..peace and love!
<idioterna> ma tut "float: left;"
<yang> jaz nimam tatujev, pravim da je un z babo fajn, k ga lahk kazes mal okol in spravljas ljudi v smeh
<idioterna> ja, res, ful dobr
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol..dobra
<CrazyLemon> a v levo nese? :D
<idioterna> ja anarhist je
<yang> a je tvoj sodelavc
<idioterna> yang pa glede na njegove ideje poslusa atomik harmonik pa bere slovenske novice
<idioterna> je sodelovc ja
<idioterna> pa straight edge je
<idioterna> pa vegan
<CrazyLemon> no ko se je že zdel kul..omeniš da je vegan
<idioterna> yup
<yang> Ja posebnezi ste v Zemanti, ni kaj
<yang> A mate kaksnega k je transgender ?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> ne preverjam
<yang> Vcasih se geekom odklop pa se gredo operirat
<idioterna> fino
<yang> idioterna: a si ze sou po klobase ?
<yang> so kr ok
<idioterna> nah, js podpiram samo siptarje, slovencov ne maram
<yang> sej siptarji nimajo klobas, sam kebab
<idioterna> ja, uredu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Shura - Just Once
<zdobersek> just once, no repeat.
<CrazyLemon> je kr kul komad
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> a je delal kdo kaj z packet radio pred kratkim ?
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka.
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/07/marinka_zitnik_zda.aspx
<Pepelka13> Kako lahko slovenski raziskovalci v tujini koristijo domovini | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Zelo pomembno je, da raziskovalci odhajamo v tujino, tam nabiramo znanja in izkušnje ter s tem Slovenijo odpiramo svetu, je prepričana strokovnjakinja za strojno učenje Marinka Žitnik.«
<zdobersek> kako si je drznila???!?!
<zdobersek> also, glassholette
<CrazyLemon> men  zgleda kot da sudoku rešuje
<CrazyLemon> pa je plačana za to
<yang> haha ja CrazyLemon
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: unetbootin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41939/#p41939
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj nisi sodelovala na maratonu??? koordinatorica pa taka!
<sasa84> me ni blo doma spljoh
<CrazyLemon> no kr lepo odpeketaj na #kde-maraton da ti andrej dodeli paket :>
<zdobersek> a tko
<zdobersek> komej pride do racunala, pa mora ze delat
<sasa84> glihkar sem pršla z nanosa...ne grem nikamr drgam kt sam u pojstlo :P
<sasa84> joj zdobersek mišek...sam ti me razumeš :D
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> lol..nanos
<CrazyLemon> ajde če bi napisala neki nad 2k m
<CrazyLemon> ona pa nanos
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> ja...sosedje majo vikend tam :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  a tak si ti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze ko gres ti na kucl pol velik kokr crni kal, mora cel kanal vedet
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1
<sasa84> za vsako ušivo krtino v šmarjah mormo zvedt pa slikce na DB gledat!
<sasa84> Å¡ejm on ju CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda..ne govorim pa kako sm se zmatral :D
<CrazyLemon> nanos je tak kot da bi šel na črni kal z avtom
<idioterna> ne stekam te primerjave :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker se verjetno ne voziš z avtom na črni kal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> brb
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 15.km  J od OBREŽJA @04/08/2014 00:09:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+15.75+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-27
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> KEK
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da neki kapla
<idioterna> lih ob osmih sm bil tle
<sasa84> jutroooo :)
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<msev> a kdo uporablja CM12.1 na nexusu 5? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka!
<Sky[x]> jst sem na stock :>
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> od androida 4.0 mi dela openvpn
<CrazyLemon> js ne pijem stocka.. ampak na nexusu pa samo pure android
<msev> js sm pa ***** sm pozabu pogledat če je 12.1 že stable, tko da se mi je sam za 0.1 posodobil, tist k je pa alternative 5.1.1 je pa  nightly :(
<msev> mah
<msev> zj je pa vrjetn ful zafrknen it nazaj na stock
<idioterna> ja podatke bos zgubu
<msev> aja to pa ni blema
<msev> k sm lih učer naredu
<msev> al pa če probam z nightlyjem
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bilo zafrknen it nazaj na Å¡tok? flashash stock android image pa je
<msev> a tole si moram dat gor -> Android SDK Manager and Driver Installation
<zdobbie> EASY PEASY
<CrazyLemon> msev ne
<CrazyLemon> madona..kako si flashal CM?
<msev> z oneclick installerjem :D
<msev> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> o j***te 1click installer :)
<msev> mi ga je rootal pa custom recovery :)
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#instructions    use at your own risk :>
<Pepelka> Factory Images for Nexus Devices   |   Nexus Files for Developers   |   Google Developers
<Pepelka> »Nexus factory images for Android developers.«
<msev> tnx
<msev> mogoče bom še kr ostal mal na temu 4.4.4 hehe
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa si sploh flashal CM? ti je bilo dolgčas? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kot vidim je cm 12.1 5.1.1. tko da ne vem kako boš ti ostal na 4.4.4? :)
<msev> ja 11-ko mi je ta 1click flashal :D
<msev> :(
<msev> kako bedno sm si nakopal delo :(
<idioterna> zakaj si sploh rabu CM
<msev> par nice uporabniških tweakov
<idioterna> na primer?
<idioterna> a se v CM da tko nardit da ko te nekdo klice se loh logiras v telefon pa poguglas kdo je ne da bi dvignu?
<msev> swipe navzdol iz desne pa ti potegne dol in toggle in notificatione
<msev> namest double swipea
<idioterna> aha no men to ne pomen velik
<idioterna> mene trenutno na stock moti sam se to
<idioterna> da se ne morm v telefon logirat medtem ko me nekdo klice
<msev> no to pa nevem :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna flashaj M preview.. mogoče so pa to fixal! :>
<idioterna> nocm
<msev> lol
<idioterna> zdej mi more delat telefon se ksna dva tedna
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zihr obstaja 1click installer no!
<idioterna> pol pa loh
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev> ta M vertikaln launcher je drgač nice
<msev> :D
<idioterna> k bom arbeitslos
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi prej omenil da si pri zemanti do konca mesca?
<msev> sj dela mi drgač vse :)
<CrazyLemon> msev dej ne tolaži se..na kitkatu si človek.. NA KITKATU!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> hahah
<msev> če maš nexusa morš it na liziko ane
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/CyanogenMod_Installer#Common_questions
<Pepelka> CyanogenMod Installer – CyanogenMod
<CrazyLemon> msev zadnji dve vprašanji
<msev> ja
<msev> pač neki od tega moram izbrat
<zdobbie> EASY PEASY
<msev> bodisi stock bodisi nekaj tveganja it na nightly
<zdobbie> KEK
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej do konca mesca je se en tedn
<CrazyLemon> idioterna Å¡e 4 dni
<idioterna> u petek smo zadnga
<idioterna> pa ni se kosiu
<idioterna> 5 dni.
<zdobbie> a se maste ob cetrtkih kuharja?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobbie> kewl, ne bos sel lacen stran
<msev> lol u guys are rough
<msev> razn če ma že novo službo line-ano up
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> a js?
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> sm upal da bom brezposeln ksn mesec
<zdobbie> jst sem rough
<idioterna> pa sm napacnmu bleknu
<zdobbie> ampak ne tko kokr Irritated
<idioterna> da bom brez sluzbe
<idioterna> in zdej mam ze novo :(
<zdobbie> idiot
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zajebo sn
<zdobbie> k bi loh komot en mesec na kolesu prezvel
<idioterna> aja no sej ta job je 2 dni na teden
<idioterna> tko da bom se mel cajt kolesart
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne odpreš riška transports v lj.. kolesaril bi ves čas pa še služil bi!
<CrazyLemon> rikša*
<msev> hahaha
<msev> poslovna ideja
<msev> Crazy dobi %%%
<yang> to idejo je krejzivod mene slidal, tut kjst zelim procente
<idioterna> ja sam nabom
<idioterna> tko da nc naute dobl
<yang> to idejo je krejzi od mene slisal tut jst zelim procente
<msev> haha
<msev> loh pa variacijo na temo nardimo, da jih na balanci prevaža :D
<yang> idioterna, ce bi mel storitve za prevoz s kolesi, bi lahko tricetrt ubuntujcev zate delal
<msev> idioterna, sočustvujem s tabo, k js se pa trudm sploh dobit prvi pravi job :D
<CrazyLemon> yang od tebe slišal? idioterna se opravičujem.. nisem vedel da zvenim/kopiram yanga :(
<idioterna> msev: kaj pa znas?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yang ma skos take poslovne ideje
<idioterna> k kramer
<CrazyLemon> idioterna but kramer is/was fun!
<idioterna> ja sej yang je tut
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9o7DFFimKo
<Pepelka> Cosmo Kramer invention #1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1st video of Seinfeld's Cosmo Kramer invention... A place where you make your own pizza!«
<CrazyLemon> mm.. pizza
<CrazyLemon> http://pizzarev.com/
<Pepelka> PizzaRev - Craft Your Own Custom Pizza - Restaurants
<Pepelka> »PizzaRev restaurants serve award-winning custom-crafted personal-sized pizza. Oven-fired pizza in 3 minutes with any toppings for one price. Now franchising!«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> kul ja
<idioterna> you should tell kramer!
<zdobbie> ePizza
<idioterna> AMD's marketing department would like to remind customers that nightmares are still technically dreams, and hence the original statement of FuryX being an overclocker's dream still stands.
<CrazyLemon> stupid windows.. ob cool bootu se včasih preprosto ustavijo med bootom
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, it's cool :-)
<CrazyLemon> lol.. cold*
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.8°C @27.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% severnik 1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:32, Kulminacija: 11:10:24, Sončni zahod: 18:40:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 19.5°C @27.07.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:09, Kulminacija: 11:09:28, Sončni zahod: 18:38:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> -oha
<CrazyLemon> hater
<zdobbie> hitter
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  J od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @27/07/2015 01:16:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.22+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  Z od POSTOJNE @26/07/2015 16:32:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.78+N,+14.1+E
<msev> kul sem dal stock 5.1.1, nice
<zdobbie> noice
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/rjq0b
<Pepelka> 10 most popular tweets from AF - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<zdobbie> dragon's fire can't melt steel beams
<zdobbie> wat een disappoint
<idioterna> i heard his spells cause autism
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/network/84986-scientists-design-wi-fi-chip-uses-1000-times-less-power/
<Pepelka> Scientists design Wi-Fi chip that uses 1,000 times less power - Network - News - HEXUS.net
<Pepelka> »It works on the principle of reflection rather than being an active transmitter / receiver.«
<zdobbie> THE WAR WAS LOST
<zdobbie> THE TREATY SIGNED
<zdobbie> I WAS NOT CUT
<zdobbie> ACROSS THE LINE
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jBuPSXnPs
<Pepelka> In China the faulty escalator killed a woman - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In the Chinese city of Jinzhou woman died a horrible death, falling into the mechanism of the escalator. The tragedy happened in one of the shopping centers....«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> nsfw
<zdobbie> nsfl maybe?
<CrazyLemon> that also
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej res
<idioterna> pogledat bo treba nove
<idioterna> wossname
<idioterna> trudetektive
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> hmmmmm
<dz0ny> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/27/musk-wozniak-hawking-ban-ai-autonomous-weapons?CMP=share_btn_tw
<Pepelka> Musk, Wozniak and Hawking urge ban on warfare AI and autonomous weapons | Technology | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »More than 1,000 experts and leading robotics researchers sign open letter warning of military artificial intelligence arms race«
<zdobbie> FUCKING CONSERVATIVES
<zdobbie> UNLEASH THE AIS
<zdobbie>  jabuk: RISE MOTHERFUCKER
<lynxlynxlynx> ais ~ ice ~ als
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqui2yi2LWs
<Pepelka> D-Link AC3200 Ultra Wi-Fi Router (DIR-890L/R) Unboxing and First Look! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Click "Show more" to see the entire description. D-Link sent me their new "AC3200 Ultra Wi-Fi Router DIR-890L/R" and in this video, I unbox it, set it up, an...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..its alien spaceship
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zgleda k trot
<sasa84_> Å¡it
<sasa84_> kok stane tak ruterčk?
<idioterna> nocs ga
<idioterna> sasa84_: tplink archer c7 v2 hoces
<idioterna> ac1750
<sasa84_> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2430217,00.asp
<sasa84_> tole idioterna?
<Pepelka> TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dual Band Wireless AC Gigabit Router Review & Rating | PCMag.com
<Pepelka> »If you're looking for an 802.11AC router but aren't terribly concerned with blazing speed, the Archer C7 is not a bad choice, thanks to a reasonable price and very good wireless range.«
<zdobersek> sasa84_: noces sterne poslusat
<zdobersek> irritated-a hoces poslusat
<CrazyLemon> what she ^ said
<zdobersek> he*
<CrazyLemon> shehe*
<idioterna> kdo je pa irritated?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> drazen
<idioterna> a ti si priporocal ta spidery router with two legs missing?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<idioterna> because it's ridiculous?
<zdobersek> because it can flyyyyy
<zdobersek> as a droonnnneeeeee
<CrazyLemon> whats so ridiculous about it
<idioterna> ja kam bos pa to dal?
<idioterna> namest obesalnika na steno?
<idioterna> sasa84_: 300 ojro je
<idioterna> sasa84_: tplink c7 ac1750 je pa 95 ojro
<sasa84_> sej to...ta tplink je res pocen
<idioterna> pa dobr dela
<sasa84_> men zaenkrat kle dobr služ linksys wrt54gl
<CrazyLemon> idioterna na enako mesto kot ta tplink
<zdobersek> ma kaj bluzite
<zdobersek> to loh lebdi v zraku
<CrazyLemon> well..it can beam up scotty!
<CrazyLemon> hence the smart beam
<idioterna> sasa84_: ne menjat
<idioterna> ce ti dobr sluzi
<idioterna> nima smisla
<zdobersek> ovaj limun samo bluzi
<sasa84_> sej nimam namena... dokler bo ta delou, bo
<sasa84_> tega mam že kšnih 6 let
<zdobbie> poj ze ma pa arhaicno vrednost
<sasa84_> nobenih problemov
<sasa84_> pa dz0ny mi je 1x dal gor tomato (nek mini tomato) namest unga firware-a
<sasa84> re :)
<sasa84> hm... lačna sem :\
<CrazyLemon> if only you could do something about that :S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/v-ljubljanskem-polju-nasli-mrtvega-policista/370529
<Pepelka> V ljubljanskem Polju našli mrtvega policista. Bil je ustreljen. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »S Policijske uprave Ljubljana so sporočili, da so okrog 17.50 na območju Polja v Ljubljani na makadamski cesti našli mrtvega policista. Policisti preverjajo okoliščine samega dogodka.«
<idioterna> jsm tut dolg mel tomato
<idioterna> pol je pa ratu zoprn
<idioterna> tezko je blo ipv6 spravt v red
<CrazyLemon> http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2015/07/youtube-comments.html
<Pepelka> Official YouTube Blog: Keeping the conversation going
<CrazyLemon> about fckin time
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: lahko kej nrdiš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm svoje za danes naredu :)
<sasa84> tko d bo moj želodček spet poln :D
<sasa84> ah :\
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm sicer zdaj še pizzo narest ker imam sveže šampinjone.. samo bodo že počakali do jutri
<zdobbie> dej ne rajci
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKgJ_Uhwfno
<Pepelka> Hidden Motor demonstration with Greg LeMond - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Think the UCI is crazy to be checking for hidden motors before races? This might convince you that it's possible.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> lemond approves
<dz0ny> .yt icona pop first time
<jabuk> Icona Pop - First Time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVOz_vhhdgg
<zdobbie> I DON'T CARE
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<idioterna> o LorD_DDooM
<idioterna> a si prejsn petek tut mim mene sibal
<idioterna> al pa mogoce v cetrtek
<idioterna> en bjanki je bil
<idioterna> sam sm sele pol k je blo ze zdavni mim porajtu
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: v četrtek sem šibal proti Tolminu
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> upam da si se mel fino :)
<LorD_DDooM> Če sem imel ruzak s spalko na hrtbu, poj sem bil jaz
<LorD_DDooM> Kladje so bile pasje vroče, drugače je bilo pa hudo :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> jsm su v soboto na bazen :)
<idioterna> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/working_home
<Pepelka> Why working at home is both awesome and horrible - The Oatmeal
<idioterna> no, tak bom hmal
<idioterna> ampak pejstnt sm hotu tega
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/354037331
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Na bazen near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<LorD_DDooM> Mmm, Terme Čatež
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> o
<anny_> kako v novi službi?
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> sam sm tut v stari se tko da
<idioterna> mal trpi zasebno zivljenje
<idioterna> no sej se bom spoku zdej k sm lih koncal
<idioterna> tko da uzivejte
<idioterna> grem crklat domace
<anny_> uživaj tudi ti
<CrazyLemon> ne..ti uživaj!
<zdobbie> a loh js uzivam
<CrazyLemon> ne..ti si hater..suffer bitch
<anny_> zakaj ne bi bili demokratični in vsi uživali?
<anny_> *kdor je za, naj dvigne roko*
<CrazyLemon> o\
<anny_> včeri sem te hotla za šugar dedija pa nisi hotel :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne.. tako star pa nisem!
<anny_> gre se za princip!
<anny_> Å¡Å¡ugar bejbe dobro poskrbijo za fotre
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel!
<CrazyLemon> nisem foter!
<anny_> to se samo tako reče
<anny_> whateva
<anny_> moj se ne bi strinjal
<anny_> tvoja tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se tvoj ne bi strinjal? če se strinja s swinganjem zakaj ne bi s tem?!? weirdo :p
<anny_> em, ja
<anny_> ima svoje meje
<anny_> vsi iz računalnikega foha so blacklisted
<CrazyLemon> tudi IT swingerji?!?
<anny_> dokler ne veš, ne boli
<anny_> med swingman ni veliko it-jevcev
<anny_> verjetno se držijo bolj doma :P
<anny_> zapečkarji
<CrazyLemon> no..ne piše jim na ..orodju da je ITjevec
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni tetoviran gor "127.0.0.1" :p
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27°C @27.07.2015 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:44, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 18:41:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin weather
 * CrazyLemon prižge klimo
<CrazyLemon> https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/6185381?p=verified_boot&rd=1
<Pepelka> Warning about operating system safety - Nexus Help
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo se kle? :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-28
<zdobbie> hopa!
<zdobbie> HEY
<zdobbie> HEYHEYHEYHEY
<idioterna> me?
<zdobbie> NO
<idioterna> ok
<zdobbie> 'HE' KNOWS
<dz0ny> no sharing http://i.imgur.com/WCzMd8A.jpg
<dz0ny> zdobbie: but does he care :>
<CrazyLemon> i hope he doesnt!
<zdobbie> OH BUT I DOOO
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: SO REVOLT WITH ME MAYBE
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie NEVER
<zdobbie> WAT EEN DISAPPOINTMENT
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91av8wCH7CI
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/CKLFc5U.jpg
<Pepelka> Five OnePlus 2 Impressions! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »OnePlus 2 Hands-on and thoughts after 2 weeks! OnePlus 2 Camera review: https://youtu.be/VDiOv9148gc USB-C Explained: https://youtu.be/ZrZISyPucMg Oxygen OS ...«
<dz0ny> about caring https://33.media.tumblr.com/2322354fc3fab082d93f52155f5fe3af/tumblr_nrgp7zQCrL1s2yegdo1_500.gif
<idioterna> kr dobr jump
<zdobbie> .yt boy have you lost your mind
<jabuk> The Office: boy have you lost your mind? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJV752DxXk
<zdobbie> wat een exposure http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/28/9054909/e-ink-solar-powered-traffic-signs
<Pepelka> World's first solar-powered E Ink traffic signs deployed in Australia | The Verge
<Pepelka> »In some respects, E Ink displays are a bit of a marvel, with their low power consumption, easy readability, and minimal glare making them both sustainable and practical. No wonder, then, that the...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.9°C @28.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:44:52, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 18:40:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 55min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @28.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% južni veter 0.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:36:30, Kulminacija: 11:06:36, Sončni zahod: 18:36:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 00min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pffft!
<zdobbie> zalost je kle
<CrazyLemon> 18° je perfect
<CrazyLemon> ni žalost
<CrazyLemon> v dveh mescih sm naredu samo 135km
<CrazyLemon> to je žalostno
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 1k km nisem naredu letos
<CrazyLemon> no 1k bom presegel nekje okrog 19ih
<zdobbie> ma mokro je
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> liar
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  J od BOVCA @28/07/2015 01:06:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.54+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @27/07/2015 16:49:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.06+E
<kubanc> is it possible to force Ubuntu to use othe rFlash version then 11.2.202.491 because in my virtual Windows OS I get warning from an flash app that I am using version lower then 11.3
<CrazyLemon> kaj se delaš angleža
<kubanc> aja lol
<kubanc> nism vedu da sm na tem kanalu :D
<dz0ny> just patch that string with editor
<dz0ny> it's full of bugs anyway
<zdobbie> se zgodi! http://m.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20150727_01794242
<Pepelka> Wheelie van Sagan loopt fout af in Aalst - Het Nieuwsblad Mobile
<Pepelka> »Na zijn zege in het na-Tourcriterium van Aalst wilde showbeest Peter Sagan het publiek nog wat verwennen en uitpakken met een wheelie, maar dat liep deze keer niet goed af: de Slovaak belandde met zijn poep op de straat...«
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!
<zdobbie> hilfe!
<sasa84> wihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<sasa84> was ist los???
<zdobbie> sasa84: dz0ny hat nicht jetzt de-opt
<zdobbie> unglaublich!
<sasa84> zdobbie: du bist von dz0ny de-opt???
<zdobbie> cega?
<sasa84> du sagte, dass dz0ny dir das op genommen hat?
<sasa84> hallo LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> wie geht's? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny: was ist los? bitte, gib zdobbie das OP!
<sasa84> jetzt!
<zdobbie> sasa84: ne, on se ga nej znebi!
<sasa84> warum?
<sasa84> wir brauchen ihn
<yang> A je kdo od vas vijake zategoval z moment kljucem na biciklu
<yang> kle sosed prav, da bi rad z moment kljucem zategval, pa se mi zdi nonsense
<zdobbie> it's a free country
<yang> ja, sam nismo v ameriki
<dz0ny> sasa84: nein
<sasa84> yang: moment ključ - to je uno pr gedorah?
<sasa84> (k "se oglaša")? :P
<sasa84> pa naštimaš za šraufat al pa odšraufat?
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak zakaj bi to mel za bicikel, to se uporablja pri avtih recimo
<yang> oz. vecjih silah
<yang> sprasujem kle eksperte, verjetn noben od vas ne uporablja moment kljuca za bicikl
<yang> sasa84: moment kljuc se recimo uporabi ko ti kolesa na avtu gor dajejo
<yang> da so vsi vijaki isto zategneni
<sasa84> yang: bodmo iskreni...a ni vse ist šmorn, sam d je zašraufan?
<sasa84> če more kej pr zicu zašraufat... v skrajni sili lohk še kombinirke nuca :P
<idioterna> yang: ti se pa res slabo spoznas
<idioterna> lih pr biciklih je pomembn da mas moment kluc
<idioterna> k velik lazje kej prevec zategnes pa utrgas
<yang> rec ti mojmu sosedu mehaniku da se slabo spozna na sraufanje
<idioterna> nej pride na irc
<yang> ne mara irca rajs gleda TV
<idioterna> pa mu bom reku
<idioterna> ja po tv mu pa ne bom razlagu da ne zna sraufat
<yang> idioterna: a ti z momentom zategujes ?
<idioterna> ja ta pomembne reci zihr
<idioterna> diske, kasete, lezaje, balanco
<idioterna> pomembn je da ne zjebes lezajev
<yang> nevem, jst se ne spoznam kej dost na sraufarijo
<zdobbie> VICTORY
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<idioterna> vem da se ne
<idioterna> sej se js na vse spoznam, ni ti treba skrbet
<yang> on je reku da je brezveze
<idioterna> ja k se ne spozna
<zdobbie> sosed se
<zdobbie> spozna
<idioterna> na bobn
<idioterna> zihr se pise zajc
<idioterna> brezveze je tam k je vse predimenzioniran 10x
<idioterna> pr sodobnih biciklih pa ni
<yang> moment kljuci so ze za zelo majhno moc
<yang> 0.25 Newtna
<yang> pac od 0 dalje
<yang> verjetn za bicikle so prov prilagojeni majhni moment kljuci
<yang> on ma sam take za avto
<yang> k majo po 40 cm stil
<yang> mogoce ce v navodilih pise - zategnite do najvec 3 newtne
<yang> potem je dobr met tak moment kljuc
<yang> da ne poskodujes karbonskega okvirja recimo
<idioterna> 0.25?
<CrazyLemon> od 2 do 12 je nekje za kolo
<idioterna> js mam tacga od 2-14
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa ne newtonov ampak newton-metrov
<yang> moj sosed ma takega k gre od 0 gor, recimo 0.25
<CrazyLemon> 1k km sm naredu letos! :/
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> grem gledat kok mam js
<CrazyLemon> a na roke seštevaš? :P
<idioterna> ne mal sm se po stravi zakliku
<idioterna> kolegi so ga kr biksal
<idioterna> 4,321.2 km
<idioterna> bom se uploadal ta tedn
<idioterna> 4,361.8 km
<zdobbie> to je pa nmal svoh
<idioterna> kr ja
<idioterna> sej sm reku da nism u formi letos
<idioterna> too much work
<idioterna> too little play
<idioterna> se hujs
<idioterna> Elev Gain 31,559 m
<idioterna> to je cetrt lanskiga
<idioterna> Time 193h 46m
<idioterna> pa skor 30% manj ur
<sasa84_> zdobbie: a daš pliz opka?
<zdobbie> sasa84_:  ne morem dat opka, ce ga tud jst nimam
<sasa84_> noben nima opka :\
<sasa84_> sam vseen idioterna...to je kr neki km
<sasa84_> kudos!
<CrazyLemon> sam 4k.. sm mislu da boš zdaj napisal vsaj 8k
<idioterna> mogoce drug let
<zdobbie> oooh
<CrazyLemon> Delivery Status Notification (Failure)
<CrazyLemon> koliko krat pa tale mail daemon pošlje tale notification?
<CrazyLemon> že 3x sm dobil za enako sporočilo
<lynxlynxlynx> ko bo zadnjič, ti bo povedal
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-29
<dz0ny> lol https://github.com/nixxquality/WebMConverter/commit/c1ac0baac06fa7175677a4a1bf65860a84708d67
<Pepelka> https://imgur.com/QC51FZz · nixxquality/WebMConverter@c1ac0ba · GitHub
<Pepelka> »WebMConverter - WebM for Gits«
<zdobersek> spot-on https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/818045/8948193/394e3b2c-3559-11e5-87a8-b3f60f1710df.gif
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9aaTSn8qX8
<Pepelka> Christian Slater & Sam Esmail: "USA's Mr. Robot" | Talks at Google - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Interview with Christian Slater, star of USA Network’s new original series Mr. Robot and show creator Sam Esmail at Google’s NYC office. Watch the Mr. Robot ...«
<yang> arabske ninje v lj. , cist zakrite hodjo
<zdobbie> .yt pahor so what
<jabuk> Borut Pahor:  So what?! - cela verzija https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cARoC89TrAE
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/CodyDevvald/status/625764519080386560
<Pepelka> StoneCodeSteveAustin auf Twitter: "Can't stop laughing. http://t.co/OK86ZcGZQI"
<idioterna> yang: a te mot da arabske ninje hodjo zakrite?
<yang> men jecvseen
<yang> meni je vseeno
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> men tut
<idioterna> vsak se loh nasemi kokr se hoce :)
<Matthai> meni se zdi pa nesprejemljivo
<Matthai> da se ženske ne sprehajajo povsem gole :-)
<yang> mors vec v fkk kempe hodit
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<zdobbie> Matthai: ab spet rad v novicah bil
<yang> a ves kako bi presenetili medije " ubuntu navdusenci praznovali obletnico ustanovitve popolnoma nagi"
<Matthai> hmm, v bistvu to ne bi Å¡lo.. kripto pa nagi, to ne gre skupaj
<Matthai> mogoče takole: "Slovenska državna uprava prešla na Ubuntu in uvedla plausible deniability enkripcijo" :-)
<idioterna> eh kva ne bi
<idioterna> pac nagi pa guy fawkes maske na obraz
<idioterna> pa uni k jim je nerodn loh se prek prsi pa dimelj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobbie> remember remember the look of your member
<zdobersek> .vreme c
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 17.9°C @29.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% južni veter 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:03, Kulminacija: 11:07:41, Sončni zahod: 18:36:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @29.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:40, Kulminacija: 11:06:35, Sončni zahod: 18:35:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme a
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 17.9°C @29.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% južni veter 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:03, Kulminacija: 11:07:41, Sončni zahod: 18:36:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ž
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 17.9°C @29.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% južni veter 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:03, Kulminacija: 11:07:41, Sončni zahod: 18:36:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: easy to fix, go get it boi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie waiting for your PR
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: once you produce the diff I can commit into me branch and to the PR from
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie me branch doesnt exist
<zdobbie> create it
<CrazyLemon> you need to submit a PR so you create it
<zdobbie> BS
<zdobbie> you git
<CrazyLemon> OMFG! you did not just say that!
<sasa84> vat abaut mi CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> what about your boobs sasa84 ?
<sasa84> :$
<zdobbie> http://www.info-hisa.si/supervizor-je-potreben-a-zaradi-neobstojece-pravne-podlage-se-je-zal-sprevrgel-v-farso/
<Pepelka> Info hišaSUPERVIZOR JE POTREBEN, A ZARADI NEOBSTOJEČE PRAVNE PODLAGE SE JE (ŽAL) SPREVRGEL V FARSO - Info hiša
<Pepelka> »Ti podatki so se takrat in se tudi danes nahajajo v t.i. zaledni zbirki. Kakšna je odgovornost UJP, ki svojih baz ni zmogel prečistiti na ta način, da bi sporazum med KPK in njim v celoti spoštovali, se do danes ni vprašal nihče. A dejstvo je, da je od UJP na KPK naključno (pozor - NAKLJUČNO) prišlo precej osebnih podatkov, ki so Primožu omogočali podatkovno rudarjenje. Uparjal je namreč imena, ki so se slučajno znašla v rubriki »name
<zdobbie> oooh
<zdobbie> look at the op
<zdobbie> mr. op, sorry
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06olHmcJjS0
<Pepelka> Google Translate vs. “La Bamba” - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Google Translate team tests their new app — you can download it on the Google Play Store (https://goo.gl/translateappandroid) and App Store (https://goo....«
<sasa84> ja zdobbie
<sasa84> lohk bi nama CrazyLemon kej dal :\
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no more
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t649261
<CrazyLemon> tis here!
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> linux wins
<idioterna> 15:25< ender> ok, nadgradnja iz piratsko aktiviranih Windows 7 v VMWaru na Windows 10 očitno deluje (Win10 se aktivira)
<idioterna> windows is free
<zdobersek> as in beer(!)
<zdobersek> yang: dej razloz
<CrazyLemon> js prodam win10 pro za 150€!
<CrazyLemon> laptop pa dam brezplačno zravn!
<idioterna> as in beer ja
<zdobersek> hacker you'll beeeee libreee-heee-heee-heeee
<idioterna> empires fall via beer
<idioterna> not speech.
<zdobersek> inb4 prohibition
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 18.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @28/07/2015 19:30:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.28+N,+14.66+E
<sasa84> mene tud sprašuje če hočm dol povlečt 10ko
<idioterna> a ubuntu
<zdobbie> sasa84 no
<idioterna> KAJ? TI WINDOWSE UPORABLAS? IZDAJALKA!
<idioterna> ah
<zdobbie> JA SEJ
<idioterna> prehitr sm trznu :)
<zdobbie> WAT EEN FUCK
<idioterna> sm mislu da je od nje prslo :)
<sasa84> jst vse nucam :P
<sasa84> ubuntu, 7ko in 8.1 :P
<idioterna> ubuntu 7 je pa res ze str
<sasa84> ne ubuntu 7... win7 :P
<zdobbie> ubuntu bo hmal overflowu abecedo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> bo spet aegyptian aardvaark
<idioterna> al kva
<zdobbie> ambitious astronaut
<lynxlynxlynx> žokasta žverca
<idioterna> žejna
<sasa84_> abu :)
<CrazyLemon> kva je žokasta žverca
<lynxlynxlynx> neki k'se ne upira preveč žokanju
<lynxlynxlynx> rdeča panda?
<lynxlynxlynx> razni glodalci
<sasa84_> Žokasta žverca LOL
<sasa84_> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx0kvxqgC1c
<Pepelka> RED 4K Camera Captures Riveting Footage of Unique Fluid Behavior in Space Laboratory - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Astronauts on the International Space Station dissolved an effervescent tablet in a floating ball of water, and captured images using a camera capable of rec...«
<msevph> Yaourt v fedori
<msevph> Novica za bleeding edgarje
<zdobersek> !g yaourt
<Pepelka> Yaourt - ArchWiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNDbo2ghEwo
<Pepelka> Stop a Douchebag - Dr. Evil - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/StopXamTv Twitter: https://twitter.com/StopXamTv Instagram: https://instagram.com/stopxam_mos/«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_8GblThTm0
<Pepelka> Pavi pred parlamentom #1/3 - YouTube
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtiKpPWUORM
<Pepelka> Pavi pred parlamentom #2/3 - YouTube
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3eJ3pwoZs
<Pepelka> Pavi pred parlamentom #3/3 - YouTube
<zdobbie> so what!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yJ4DG6gu3A
<Pepelka> The man who makes giant swords - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Today on CapeCast: Meet an extraordinary sword maker from West Tisbury on the island of Martha's Vineyard. This burly, Irish transplant is one of the world's...«
<CrazyLemon> ta tip je awesome
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoudPCfthco
<Pepelka> Hello! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.patreon.com/michaelcthulhu?ty=h«
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a man-at-arms reforged poznaš?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nope
<CrazyLemon> !g man-at-arms reforged
<Pepelka> AWE me - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/user/AweMeChannel
<lynxlynxlynx> obe ekipi delata kul jeklenice
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne gre se mi toliko za orožje.. čeprav je kul gledat postopek izdelave
<CrazyLemon> ampak tip je funny as hell :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ah ok
<zdobbie> a tak si
<CrazyLemon> pa ta tip pri man-at-arms ima celo ekipo pa badass delavnico
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkHqPFbxmOU
<CrazyLemon> irish mike je bl.. shed type of a guy :)
<Pepelka> Key & Peele - TeachingCenter - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Boyd Maxwell and Perry Schmidt report on the latest developments in the exciting world of pro teaching. Watch more Key & Peele: http://on.cc.com/1RUEbiW«
<zdobbie> mathlete!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> ding
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> dong
<sasa84> ping
<jabuk> sasa84: pong
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-30
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km SV od MOJSTRANE @29/07/2015 22:09:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.51+N,+13.99+E
<yang> slovenske novice - kmetija sredi ljubljane
<yang> pave majo tam ze od leta 2013
<zdobbie> jah, morajo pavi ksno nesrezno s smrtnim izidom povzrocit
<zdobbie> pa bojo SN bolj azurne
<yang> ja kaksnega kolesarja morjo ubit recimo
<yang> slovenija je po raziskavah o dekadenci pristala na drugem mestu za cesko med 57 drzavami
<zdobbie> razvrat na soncni strani Alp
<idioterna> pav zlo tezko ubije kolesarja
<idioterna> k nima niti ustrezne kineticne energije niti jeklene kletke za ubijanje
<zdobbie> ma pa potencial distrakcije
<idioterna> a da se v zid zadenes
<idioterna> sej si valda natreniran
<zdobbie> jst ne
<zdobbie> raja
<yang> ttps://i.imgur.com/1y95TaB.jpg
<zdobbie> wat een protocol
<zdobbie> y not hyper
<zdobbie> my dads a Vice President of computer programming http://imgur.com/a/CBRUP
<Pepelka> Math doesn't work that way - Album on Imgur
<sasa84> lol, kera debata zdobbie:D
<sasa84> zdobbie: poglej, poglej ... CrazyLemon ma pluska!
<zdobbie> dz0nad je mel opeka
<CrazyLemon> bunch of voice demanding bitches!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> js mam tut opeko
<CrazyLemon> v kleti skrivaš pedra?
<CrazyLemon> amm..Pedra* da ne bo nesporazumov
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<CrazyLemon> meh..ta dz0ny in njegov t-2
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> hvala.. skoraj tako hiter kot jabuk
<idioterna> a nimas firefoxa?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11227858_10206150368951580_6287456907569176223_n.jpg?oh=154ff3649afa32f721f42d6e271422cb&oe=563C26A9
<idioterna> da sam "radar" natipkas u url bar pa ti url na gif ponudi pa enter stisnes
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak irc sm mel pred sabo.. in mi je lažje kliknit kot alt-tabat/odpirat chrome
<idioterna> aja aja sej res
<idioterna> un-kde folks
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> the normal guys
<idioterna> det er en volvo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: MišiLemon: a te lohk nek vprašam? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 shoot
<sasa84> ubuntu morm dat na ist disk (pač grub) kt je windows a ne... v mojem primeru na ssd disk?
<dz0ny> nien
<dz0ny> kamor češ
<CrazyLemon> kamor hoče ne gre.. recimo na telefon ne bo šlo!
<dz0ny> but i can :)
<dz0ny> drivedroid fyi
<CrazyLemon> coz you are special <3
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> dej ti the special one raje bootaj jabuk kot pa img s telefona
<dz0ny> shows as writable usb drive na telefonu ustvari pa image
<dz0ny> mode +v dz0ny
<dz0ny> mode +o +v dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * CrazyLemon posodi dz0ny en kup ///////////
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> later
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> mode +v pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobbie> hahahahahahahano
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/pod-vplivom-alkohola-s-skuterjem-vijugal-po-cesti-ter-kazal-sredinec.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pod vplivom alkohola s skuterjem vijugal po cesti ter kazal sredinec
<Pepelka> »Udeleženka v prometu po Šmarski cesti proti Kopru je bila najbrž precej presenečena, ko je opazila voznika skuterja, ki med vožnjo po cesti vijuga, pri tem pa kaže sredinec. Obvestila je koprske policiste, ti pa so 49-letnega Italijana ustavili in ugotovili, da je vozil pod vplivom alkohola.«
<zdobersek> VAFANKULO
<idioterna> sej sredinec ne pomen nujno kulo
<pitastrudl> lel
<yang> hehe
<pitastrudl> ima kakšna dostava v kopru še na študentske bone
<CrazyLemon> gugl it
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mladina.si/168326/windows-10-na-voljo-brezplacno/   reklama za ubuntu.si!
<Pepelka> Windows 10 na voljo brezplačno | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »Najnovejša različica operacijskega sistema Windows je že na voljo končnim uporabnikom. Uporabniki sistemov Windows 7 in 8. 1 lahko najnovejšo različico naložijo...«
<CrazyLemon> celo z gov.si so obiskali /predstavitev ... mogoče pa bo neki! :DD
<CrazyLemon> ah.. gov.si pršu z mladine na ubuntu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: re huhu :)
<sasa84> a kamor hoče?
<sasa84> pol tist k pride že po "defaultu" izbran kr pustim al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. kamor TI hočeš!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> a imaš nov laptop al od kje ti ssd? :)
<sasa84> sm misnla d more bit ista particija/disk kt je windows...zarad bootanja pa to
<sasa84> ssdja ma sam 8giga...kao za boot
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikV6Tfsvk2Q
<Pepelka> Microsoft Office's Clippy Brings Windows 10 to The Tonight Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy gets a menacing visit from Microsoft Office assistant Clippy while talking about the Windows 10 launch. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimm...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope.. bo že grub preveril kje je windows in dodal taprav entry v grub boot menu
<sasa84> pol najbolš kr pustit tko kt je
<sasa84> morm Å¡e kej nrdit? skenslala tist fast pa secure boot...anything else chippy? :P
<CrazyLemon> no.. če želiš /boot na ssdju moraš potem določit med namestitvijo
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bo šlo samodejno ampak moraš ročno določit
<sasa84> aja...pa recovery usb mam tud narjen :P
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne vem če sploh moraš skenslat secure boot.. kaj je fast boot pa pojma nimam .. a s tem flashas android? :P
<sasa84> kaj sploh je secure boot?
<CrazyLemon> it makes booting secure :p
<sasa84> berem... nebodigatreba
<CrazyLemon> ma preveri firmware pa operacijski sistem pa ne vem kaj Å¡e
<sasa84> a za laptop?
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo za deskto
<CrazyLemon> p
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da ubuntuja briga a imaš laptop ali desktop? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nimam 10ke
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 well good for you!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: na unmu bom mela kr še 7ko... na tega pa mejbi dala 10ko čez neki tednov... k bomo vidl pritožbe :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nimam nobenih pritožb
<sasa84> ti že maš 10?
<CrazyLemon> no..touchpad scroll thingie ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course
<CrazyLemon> moram preverit kaj konkurenca dela :)
<sasa84> od včeri?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. že kak mesec dva
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84-> lol
<sasa84-> polno priprav...pa nč od tega :P
<sasa84-> sound ne dela :\
<sasa84-> no, sej mam kle ubuntu :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon i did, there was nothing
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat hodim v Å¡par restavracijo
<pitastrudl> k je itak blizu kjer delam
<pitastrudl> dons so mi namest dušenga riža dal krompir
<pitastrudl> nom nom
<sasa84-> pitastrudl, a v kp?
<pitastrudl> da
<sasa84_> kul
<sasa84_> drgač pa je v lj tok dobra tajska...v city parku
<sasa84_> :)
<pitastrudl> sm biu parkrat ja
<sasa84_> sem minsla ti jo priporočit, če si v lj :)
<pitastrudl> sam kake 2 leti nazaj
<pitastrudl> bil tam
<pitastrudl> pa tisto kitajsko so prenovil čeprou nevem če se je hrana kaj izboljšala
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> kolk pa je kosilo v sparu?
<pitastrudl> 4.90€ je meni, solata 1€ se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> 100g solate
<pitastrudl> z bonom je 3.90€
<pitastrudl> še vedno nevem če je pijača zraven, vsakič pozabim vprašat
<sasa84-> loook sasa84_ , it's zdobbie
<sasa84_> woooow, zdobbie!!!
<sasa84_> pitastrudl: studiras tam?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> lp zdobersek
<pitastrudl> i mean zdobersek
<pitastrudl> zdobbie
<pitastrudl> fml
<idioterna> ne tam studirat no
<idioterna> te bodo droge premamle
<sasa84_> juhu idioterna :)
<idioterna> o sasa84_
<idioterna> kako si
<pitastrudl> D:
<sasa84_> ma bo bo
<sasa84_> ti?
<idioterna> vsec mi je vreme
<pitastrudl> idioterna kaksne droge :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja u kopru so sami narkomani
<idioterna> pise u slovenskih novicah
 * sasa84_ se ozre prot CrazyLemon
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfXHMWRoWzE
<Pepelka> Commute #20006 - YouTube
<idioterna> takle vreme je
<pitastrudl> idioterna če se zatekaš v tako družbo boš vedno našel narkomane :D
<idioterna> a med slovenske novicarje
<idioterna> verjetn res ja
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn v kopru
<idioterna> men ni vsec popovic
<idioterna> se bl je smotan ko jankovic, pa ze jankovic ni kej prida
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl primavera ima dostavo
<CrazyLemon> pa ta kitajska verjetno tudi
<pitastrudl> mogoče veš če imajo na bone
<yang> udioterna na osnovni soli majo napisano "hvala 93.3" kar pomeni stevili procentov s katerimi je bil izvoljen lopovic
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl gugl it :>
<pitastrudl> gugl.si ne dela
<pitastrudl> wat do
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> gugl IT
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa cityburger verjetno tudi ima dostavo na bone
<pitastrudl> med poletnimi počitnicami ne
<pitastrudl> D:
<idioterna> yang: ja sej v ljubljani mamo pa namest spomenika jankovicu kr most
<idioterna> kjer je gor njegov ime vgraviran
<yang> hehe kwrga
<idioterna> k je tok aweesome zupan
<idioterna> ja zitni most
<idioterna> a nisi vidu
<yang> ne
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no sej je blizu cityburger..tko da se lahko sprehodiš do čebelnjaka :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/spomeniki_za_zive_1.jpg
<pitastrudl> sej ni fora daljava ampak da ni na bone
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl weird
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js takoj menjam popoviča za jankoviča
<yang> heh tale anderlic je zvisu s kolosejem, lahk se most podre
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e zastonj pride zravn Å¡e G^2M
<pitastrudl> edino kar me moti v kopru je da je samo en bankomat za abanko pa ta je v banki, banka se pa zapre preden sem konc
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če si weirdo in imaš račun na abanki
<pitastrudl> ne pa ne!
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<pitastrudl> zastonj mam debetno viso pa mastercard
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej si narobe slisu
<idioterna> 14:55<+idioterna> men ni vsec popovic
<idioterna> 14:55<+idioterna> se bl je smotan ko jankovic, pa ze jankovic ni kej prida
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nisem narobe slišal.. sam strinjam se
<CrazyLemon> zato bi menjal popoviča za jankoviča
<yang> klokomokocovnika bi moral volit
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl študenti imajo nek popust pri banki koper.. se mi zdi da je brezplačna uporaba eračuna
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> bom pogledal
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> ta nova kartica pri banki koper pa itak podpira tudi plačila tam kjer je podprta visa
<CrazyLemon> pa še kartico za viso electron si lahko naročiš za drobiž.. za paypal pa to
<pitastrudl> bom videl kako bo z stroški
<pitastrudl> kako so pa to, ker pr abanki mam zastonj vse,
<pitastrudl> poslovalnica 100m stran
<pitastrudl> od doma
<CrazyLemon> pa en bankomat :D
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkTQTIo0_4c
<Pepelka> Tour de France 2015 - best of the onboard cameras - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An epic 21 stages, 3,360km and hours of amazing video captured. Here are our top moments from the 2015 Tour de France, as captured by the Velon teams and the...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ didi is there!
<zdobbie> .yt pahor so what
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kod je jabuk
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon, najbolš posnetki so, k se dol spuščajo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ tisti so najbl scary posnetki
<sasa84_> seen jabuk
<sasa84_> !seen jabuk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/07/nasli_stanka_brajerja.aspx
<sasa84_> ne radi :P
<Pepelka> Policija potrdila: Voznika tovornjaka, vpletenega v tragično nesrečo, našli mrtvega | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na policiji so potrdili, da so tovornjakarja, vpletenega v prometno nesrečo, v kateri so umrli štirje Romuni, v nedeljo našli mrtvega v gozdu na slabo dostopnem območju med Logatcem in Lazami«
<CrazyLemon> nič ne pišejo o vzroku smrti
<pitastrudl> sm slišu po radiju
<pitastrudl> ja saj to
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: jaz sem slišala tako štorijo, da baje ta tip sploh vozu ni
<pitastrudl> hm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ja.. vsi smo prebrali o teorijah zarote
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ampak sej lahko ugotovijo kdaj približno je umrl
<sasa84_> za brnik so zihr, kaj pa je blo okol logatca pa pojma nimajo
<sasa84_> a na teh varnostnih kamerah na cestninskih ni dobr vidt folka?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<sasa84_> sam tablco :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to dvomim :)
<sasa84_> žena je bla baje čist out
<CrazyLemon> ker v večini primerov so zelo oddaljene in total crap
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah normalno a ni?
<sasa84_> swašta ej
<sasa84_> predstavljej si...taka svar, pol ga pa Å¡e najdejo n
<idioterna> ja ce se je pa u hrapa zvrnu
<idioterna> kje ga bos to najdu
<CrazyLemon> hrapa?
<idioterna> e tine a hrema u hrapa
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2eMw3cL5pA
<Pepelka> Tinetova grapa - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ej, Tine a greva u grapa?«
<CrazyLemon> what in the world :)
<pitastrudl> ne k gre dž
<idioterna> nje ka hre ds
<sasa84_> looooooooooool
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> sn zašvicu fuŁ
<zdobbie> ne bluzi, mornar
<zdobbie> sasa84_: ce naprej conspiratardamo, zanimivo, da je lih romunski tozilec umrl
<zdobbie> k zle se zlo razvija protikorupcija tam
<zdobbie> in kr tolcejo po politikih
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a mogoce ves a lahko v piranu polnem 4free na elektricni polnilnici za avte?
<zdobbie> a avto
<Sky[x]> jp
<zdobbie> al laptop
<zdobbie> ah
<Sky[x]> avto
<Sky[x]> leptop tud lahko hehe :D
<Sky[x]> sej mas 220c
<Sky[x]> v*
<zdobbie> strom ponavadi ni zastonj
<Sky[x]> po lj kl mas free polnilnice
<Sky[x]> kle*
<zdobbie> limun to loh svetuje, on ma transformatorsko postajo poleg bajte
<zdobbie> sicer ma od tega vec olja kokr stroma
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> Sky[x]: če greš h krejziju na obisk, najbolš d maš dizla al pa kšn hibrid na pomri olje :P
<sasa84_> pomfri*
<idioterna> s kulesam pejt
<sasa84_> pomri LOL...
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<sasa84_> zdobbie: a maš še t nov album od muse?
<sasa84_> jaz sem ga glih zdej prnesla s ploščarne
<Sky[x]> dokler je se 4free je kr fajn met elektricnga :D
<sasa84_> Sky[x]: električn avto maš?
<zdobbie> sasa84_: ja
<zdobbie> par komadov je dobrih, nisem se pa celga preposlusu
<zdobbie> so pa dost na vojno osredotoceni
<zdobbie> kot temo
<zdobbie> sploh tale album ma celo nit speljano po tej tematiki
<sasa84_> zdobbie: men je verjetno the resistance najboljši :)
<sasa84_> tko kt celoten album
<Sky[x]> sasa84_: testni :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] https://www.elektro-crpalke.si/ :)
<Pepelka> Elektro črpalke > Slovenski iskalnik polnilnih postaj za električna vozila
<CrazyLemon> fajn zadeva
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: www.chargejuice.com tole mam app
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ker ti piše ker priključek je pa koliko kWh podpira
<Sky[x]> chargejuice ima se live podatke :)
<Sky[x]> pa prek appa ponavd startam polnenje v centru
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej tudi ta ima live podatke.. ampak vsaka polnilnica ne podpira live stanja :)
<Sky[x]> vem :)
<Sky[x]> tnx bom preveril ;)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej drugače obstaja tudi plugshare
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako je s tem v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> a so samo te javne polnilnice ali tudi zasebne
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> tnx
<CrazyLemon> no očitno so tudi zasebne polnilnice
<CrazyLemon> natančno dve v celi sloveniji :D
<Sky[x]> vec je zasebnih
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ampak ne take ki so na plugshare i.e take kjer lahko prideš pa polniš z dovoljenjem lastnika :)
<munja> Spring framework, anyone?
<munja> Uporablja kdo v službi Spring framework?
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jabuk nao!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> dz0ny: zakaj ne
<pitastrudl> hm
<zdobbie> huhhhh
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sem že najdu..sam ... na roke ..as usual ...
<CrazyLemon> neki so omenjali dež cel dan
<CrazyLemon> pa nizke temperature pa ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luNGjffDjCs
<Pepelka> O homem mais forte do mundo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.ahnegao.com.br/«
<CrazyLemon> ko pa idioterna to naredi.. pa ga noben ne snema
<zdobbie> ni tolk kamer v SLO
<zdobbie> pa on se po vecini ne vozi po kolesarski
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak vseeno ne mara avtov na kolesarski!
<dz0ny> https://jonathan.porta.codes/2015/07/30/windows-10-seems-to-have-some-scary-privacy-defaults/
<Pepelka> I noticed some disturbing privacy defaults in Windows 10
<Pepelka> »Adventures in diy, electronics, programming, remote control and anything else.«
<zdobbie> ooold
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a se spilas kej doto
<CrazyLemon> pravkar je v spilu!
<CrazyLemon> DND
<zdobbie> pa se res je
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo igral fistful of frags?
<zdobbie> never!
<CrazyLemon> Peak:	16.26 Mbit/s
<CrazyLemon> (2.03 MB/s)
<CrazyLemon> say waaaaat
<zdobbie> waaaaat
<Sky[x]> napsy here?
<Sky[x]> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/07/30/1814200/samsung-finds-fixes-bug-in-linux-trim-code?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
<Pepelka> Samsung Finds, Fixes Bug In Linux Trim Code - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »New submitter Mokki writes: After many complaints that Samsung SSDs corrupted data when used with Linux, Samsung found out that the bug was in Linux kernel and submitted a patch to fix it. Turns out that kernels without the final fix can corrupt data if the system is using linux md raid with raid0 o...«
<zdobbie> 10x Mokki
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> pozna kdo kak tool ko mu podas API in ti zgnerira frontend za klikat? rabim sam tolk za testirat ce api dela
<Sky[x]> da lahko prek brskalnika na mobitelu poklikam ko sem na terenu in testiram api na daljavo?
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/zQIYjIX.gif
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<Sky[x]> zdobbie: ko mas narejen samo API in ko mas na voljo samo telefon na terenu in bi rd neki stestiral ti prav pride en light gui za poklikat
<sasa84> .gif don't know
<CrazyLemon> .gif you just failed
<sasa84> yeah :\
<sasa84> a jabuk spet Å¡trajka?
<sasa84> ccc
<idioterna> ne tkole zvecer japkov jest
<idioterna> bo oblezal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0cdejrSjyc
<Pepelka> WATCH: Police Officer Ray Tensing body cam, Samuel DuBose shooting - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WCPO edited this video to blur the moment Sam DuBose is shot in the head. UC police officer Ray Tensing's body camera video clearly shows that he committed "...«
<CrazyLemon> stupid ass white boy
<CrazyLemon> nsfw
<idioterna> zaka ga je pa ustrelui
<idioterna> a k je auto uzgal
<CrazyLemon> ne..dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> ni hotu it vn iz avta
<CrazyLemon> so he HAD to do it.. how else would he get him out right
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abwd3VQTQrk
<Pepelka> Silicon Valley - Network Administrator - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hilarious take on being a Network Administrator on HBO's show Silicon Valley.«
<zdobbie> oooold
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km SV od MOJSTRANE @29/07/2015 22:09:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.51+N,+13.99+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 18.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @28/07/2015 19:30:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.28+N,+14.66+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  J od BOVCA @28/07/2015 01:06:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.54+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @27/07/2015 16:49:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  J od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @27/07/2015 01:16:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.22+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  Z od POSTOJNE @26/07/2015 16:32:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.78+N,+14.1+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 11.km SZ od BOVCA @25/07/2015 00:45:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+13.44+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 31.km  J od STAREGA TRGA OB KOLPI @22/07/2015 03:42:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.95+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 46.km JZ od IZOLE @22/07/2015 01:07:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+13.12+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 14.km  J od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @21/07/2015 10:35:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+13.24+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km SZ od BREGINJA @20/07/2015 21:07:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.37+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  J od OBREŽJA @20/07/2015 10:33:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.69+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-31
<zdobbie> howg
<zdobbie> howg?
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> heyy
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 21.7°C
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdaj anny :D
<zdobersek> kopa se
<yang> ziher je sla v rovinj, kjer majo swinger klub
<yang> zadnjic ga ni mogla prehvalit
<dz0ny> .yt lemon eyes
<jabuk> Meg Myers - Lemon Eyes [Official Audio] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMUis90DHtM
<zdobbie> JUSTICE
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kaksno je kej stanje na primosko AC?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] prevozno :)
<Sky[x]> mej kr mal strah it ce bo ful guzva :>
 * CrazyLemon pravkar pršu z primorske AC
<CrazyLemon> s*
<Sky[x]> sej morm pocasi it polnt
<Sky[x]> da bom lahko sel
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> pojdi ja..dokler napolneš bo minilo par urc :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če nimaš tesle :>
<zdobbie> ahti idiote
<idioterna> why me
<zdobbie> k se s pecikli po avtocesti vozte
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/31/philae-comet-discoveries/
<Pepelka> Philae delivered crucial comet data despite its bumpy landing
<Pepelka> »Rosetta's Philae lander has made a bunch of comet discoveries.«
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. speedof.me je bl accurate kot pa speedtest.net
<CrazyLemon> čeprav speedof.me strežnik je v frankfurtu
<CrazyLemon> speedtest pa izbere telekomov
<CrazyLemon> Prometni nesreči:
<CrazyLemon> - Na primorski avtocesti je pred CP Log proti Kopru zaprt prehitevalni pas, nastaja daljši zastoj med Ljubljano in CP Log.
<CrazyLemon> meh.. sky je že šel
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=948Jn3ggJUQ
<Pepelka> Uber drivers attacked in Mexico City - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An angry crowd attacked Uber drivers and their vehicles with clubs and stones.«
<zdobbie> baes
<CrazyLemon> hola
<zdobbie> I ain't no hola back gurl
<CrazyLemon> you sure?
 * CrazyLemon throws a single dollar bill at zdobbie 
<zdobbie> this shit is bananas
<CrazyLemon> no..its money
<CrazyLemon> but i also have bananas
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixkBXLrxG9o
<Pepelka> Moms are mad about Donald Trump's pump comments - YouTube
<Pepelka> »He made the comments to a lawyer during a deposition.«
<yang> tej ameri
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooo zdobbie!!!
<sasa84> wihaaaa
<zdobbie> heyoo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-33739351
<Pepelka> West Bank arson: Israel 'will catch Palestinian child's killers' - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Israel vows to catch arsonists, suspected to be Jewish settlers, who killed a young Palestinian child in an attack on a West Bank village.«
<idioterna> kr komplicirana dilema
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/31/kim-dotcom-new-site-mega/
<Pepelka> Kim Dotcom promises to launch an open-source competitor to Mega
<Pepelka> »Third time's a charm.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj se je pa zgodilo z Mego?
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 12.km  Z od ANHOVA @30/07/2015 05:27:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.48+E
<idioterna> salonitke padajo.
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-01
<zdobbie_> HAPPY AUGUST
<zdobbie_> uh-oh! http://www.wsj.com/articles/japanese-police-arrest-mark-karpeles-of-collapsed-bitcoin-exchange-mt-gox-1438393669
<Pepelka> Japanese Police Arrest Mark Karpelès of Collapsed Bitcoin Exchange Mt. Gox - WSJ
<Pepelka> »Japanese police arrested Mark Karpelès, the head of collapsed bitcoin exchange Mt. Gox, and an official said police are alleging that he manipulated the company’s computer system to inflate its assets.«
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @01.08.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:41:15, Kulminacija: 11:06:30, Sončni zahod: 18:31:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 50min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> :S
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdIpfnnJ_Rg
<Pepelka> Å tefanec pri Bobovniku - YouTube
<zdobbie> Slavko not serious
<dz0ny> lol
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: mi je le ratal prit do kopra :D
<Sky[x]> sam sem fural 80km/h po avtocest, pa v klanc na odstavni pas za tovornjake :D
<Sky[x]> pa ratal mi je nobenga prehitet :D
<Sky[x]> ful zanimivo da mi noben ni hupov al pa se pizdil k mi lepo uzadej pise 100% electric :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: če so pa mislili da si štromar :>
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> sam mam filing da pol folk misli da elektricni avti so ful pocasni k peles 80km/h po avtocsti :)
<Sky[x]> majo pa pospeske boljs k benz avti :)
<yang> Sky[x]: kaksen avto imas
<yang> elektricni majo majhen domet, kaj ga vsake 150-200km polnis ?
<Sky[x]> yang: smart, cca 104km sem naredil se mi zdi iz LJ do Kopra :)
<Sky[x]> pa sem bil na 20%
<Sky[x]> do Pirana bi se prisel pa bi bil na ene cca 5%
<yang> ko bodo pogruntali bolj zmogljive baterije za daljsi domet bo bolj zanimivo
<yang> vsaj tok dometa bi moral met kot poln tank bencina 500+ km
<yang> da je uporaben za daljso pot
<idioterna> sej majo
<yang> Sky[x]: a to mas novega smarta ?
<idioterna> sam niso cheap
<Sky[x]> yang: bi prov mogu pogledat ker letnik je sam je tko max 1 let
<Sky[x]> ma 7k km ze narjnih
<yang> kok pa stane tak ?
<idioterna> k ma 500km doseg?
<idioterna> 50k
<yang> ne
<yang> smart
<CrazyLemon> smart je city car.. ni namenjen medmestnim vožnjam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kateri je pa tko poceni s 500km dosegom?
<idioterna> tesla
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tesla ni 50k :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: 50k za avto je tebi poceni ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mors v pravi drzavi kupt
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. ker je tesla 2x toliko :)
<idioterna> pa je
<yang> CrazyLemon: za to dobim 5 dobrih bencinarjev
<CrazyLemon> yang no ja :)
<idioterna> pa global warming
<yang> global warming je tut pr elektricnih avtih, k dve lopati premoga vec vrzejo v elektrarni
<idioterna> pa vsi skp se vedno ne pridejo niti blizu po zmogljivostih
<idioterna> ne, elektrika pride iz jedrske energije
<yang> na vto.net ne vidim opcije "elektricni avto"
<idioterna> se vedno je vec desetkrat potratnejsi od bicikla
<Sky[x]> nissan leaf al pa renault zoe je sedaj aktualno
<idioterna> ampak vseen 5x ucinkovitejsi od toplotnega stroja
<Sky[x]> takle msart stane 27k s polno opremo drgac pa 24k
<yang> Sky[x]: kok je smart electric 10-15k ?
<yang> aha
<Sky[x]> yang: 25k
<yang> mislim da bom ostal pr bencinarju, dokler ne nardijo elektricnega za 10k pa 500km dometa
<yang> do kdaj pa lahko filas avte brezplacno ?
<CrazyLemon> dokler bodo polnilnice brezplačne :)
<yang> ker bodo to opcijo ukiknli
<idioterna> dokler ga ti ne bos kupu
<idioterna> bo zastonj
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi če ni brezplačno je še vedno bl poceni kot pa bencin
<yang> CrazyLemon: to se lahko spremeni, kasneje je lahko drazje
<yang> odvisno od cen elektrike
<Sky[x]> mas razlicne nacine placevanja
<idioterna> komot se tut doda 90 centov okoljske dajatve na liter bencina/dizla
<Sky[x]> lahko mas startnino al pa ne, lahko mas na uro, lahko mas po kwh itd...
<yang> ce je recimo se 2 leti zastonj, se splaca ker potem prisparas kake 5000 na bencinu, ce se vozis vsak dan
<Sky[x]> yang: jp
<CrazyLemon> yang kWh je cca .14€.. kar pomeni da je 100kWh 14€ ... kar je dovolj za 500-600km dosega
<Sky[x]> jst sem ga nafilov 80% z 11.5 kwh
<yang> Sky[x]: kok hitro se pa nafila iz nule do 100%
<CrazyLemon> ja.. to je pa slabost trenutnih polnilnic.. zelo počasi polnijo
<yang> in za kok ciklov so narjene baterije ?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 22kWh bi moral bit standard
<Sky[x]> yang: cca 1h odvisno kaksna polniilnica je
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem malo posnet gužvo v kateri lahko uživamo na obali :) ..lp
<Sky[x]> na 220v ga baje kar polnis ene 6h :D
<yang> no t oso pomankljivosti, katere bodo scasoma odpravili
<yang> gorivo natocis v 5-10 minut
<yang> in peljes 500km
<yang> tako, da se malo zamudis
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> ce bi sel v nemcijo s taim avtom bi dalj casa filal kot bi voznja trajala
<yang> oz. na vsake 100km
<yang> pa 450 je do minhna
<yang> aha zdej sem najdu opcijo na avto.net
<yang> 91 elektricnih je
<yang> naprodaj
<zdobbie> kaj bluziste, oktanofili
<zdobbie> na el. avto bos dobu gajbo popustov, pa se kr hitro se ti bo poplacu
<zdobbie> ne bo pa ravno na duracelke laufu, k zajcek
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nea bluzi
<CrazyLemon> odvisno koliko km prevoziš
<zdobbie> ce rabis 500km dometa, pol se najbrz splaca
<CrazyLemon> 500km dometa ima tudi svojo ceno zdobbie :)
<zdobbie> loh pa pocakas na Uber pa potem voznisko vrnes
<CrazyLemon> kar je cca. 10x več kot avto z dometom 500km :)
<CrazyLemon> maan..tale microsoft hyperlapse sux ass
<CrazyLemon> video je blurry as hell
<zdobbie> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faAicxgBpFA
<Pepelka> Gužva - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tko mi uživamo ob vikendih
<yang> Po slovensko rečemo Gneča
<yang> Created with Microsoft Hyperlapse tsss
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: MišiLemon: kaj bi ti arad? :P
<sasa84> menam za trajnega opka :P
<CrazyLemon> yang žal ne govorim slovensko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej sm ti napisal
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sej si zdej lastnik :P
<sasa84> k si pridkan ti moj malimišek :P
<dz0ny> started ryl boring https://youtu.be/VCWjByenDsM?list=PL15KbAxfKZE2GLuGleeSpswg_UjJ_Imel
<Pepelka> Spectacular Vertical Takeoff MiG-29 | МиГ-29 Вертикальный взлёт - YouTube
<Pepelka> »RIAT15 Wow, What an amazing powerful takeoff. Old Bird but incredible flight display. Low pass and then this aircraft went to the sky like a rocket with a sm...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..zdaj si ti :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny začel sem z Silicon Valley .. pretty awesome :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> kaj pa je bla to finta?
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 spet si ti lastnik.. mogu sm zbrisat youtube kanal :)
<sasa84> achsoooo
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisem mogu narest ker nism bil lastnik g+ skupine :)
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> syncplay program mi noče zagnat, error je Could not import GUI libraries. If you do not have PySide installed then you will need to install it for the GUI to work.
<pitastrudl> sem preveril, pyside je inštaliran
<dz0ny> sam ti maš 2 python runtimes
<dz0ny> 2.x in 3.x
<dz0ny> odvisn kater runtime uproablja ta tvoj program
<dz0ny> boš potreboval tud pravilen paket
<dz0ny> .apt pyside
<jabuk> python-pyside.qtdeclarative {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python-pyside.qtcore {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python-pyside.phonon {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python-pyside {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> pyside-tools {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libpyside1.2 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libpyside1.1 {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libpyside-py3-1.2 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libpyside-py3-1.1 {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libpyside-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<dz0ny> .apt python3-pyside
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtsql {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtscript {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtopengl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtnetwork {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qthelp {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtgui {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtdeclarative {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.qtcore {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside.phonon {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> python3-pyside {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> gg
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ^^
<malimor2> digi dagi
<malimor2> o slobo
<malimor2> adijo zmaga, adijo slava, adijo jozica
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0iiEjoDHE
<Pepelka> The Maven of the Stall - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> »After becoming a regular at the local glory hole, Forrest goes on a mission to find the mystery woman on the receiving end. Watch more Review: http://on.cc.c...«
<CrazyLemon> nsfw?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> dz0ny ocitno je bil problem ker ni bil pravi path
<pitastrudl> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpyside-python2.7.so.1.2
<pitastrudl> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpyside-python2.7.so.1.2.1
<dz0ny> katr app
<dz0ny> kater app
<pitastrudl> syncplay
<CrazyLemon> stupid app anyway :p
<zdobbie> jabuk could do that
<CrazyLemon> PR maybe?
<zdobbie> yes please
<zdobbie> I'll merge
<zdobbie> u da real MVP lemon
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> champ or MVP?
<zdobbie> MVChamp
<CrazyLemon> hm.. TIL alt ¸ switches between windows
<zdobbie> unitard
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4xytsouUYo
<Pepelka> Bojack Horseman - Chicken 4 Dayz Gentle Farms Chicken - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Awesome advert for the best kind of Chicken - Chicken 4 Dayz on Bojack Horseman. If Chicken 4 Days doesn't make you cluck, maybe you are more suited to Gentl...«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon najd mi bolšga
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj potrebuješ sploh tak app
<pitastrudl> sej piše kaj je če si pogooglal
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja.. in js te prašam zakaj sploh potrebuješ tak app
<pitastrudl> da gledam serije, filme itd. z kolegom?
<CrazyLemon> in morata oba met enako na zaslonu?
<CrazyLemon> how romantic :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: never heard of pair programming?
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: p0rn tud?
<pitastrudl> do te točke še nism pršu
<pitastrudl> na srečo
<pitastrudl> :P
<dz0ny> but then bliss
<pitastrudl> nism sploh pomislu na to
<pitastrudl> perverzneži :D
<dz0ny> right, ko sem ti omenil si
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> it took you a while to prepare response
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> težko je pisat z eno roko, ko je druga zaposlena
<dz0ny> pravilno da ga za roko držiš
<dz0ny> we support that
<dz0ny> .rainbow
<zdobbie> it's what we fought for
<dz0ny> ye
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<dz0ny> ^^^ pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> hahahhaa :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4t185wl-0
<Pepelka> Tomboy - It's OK to be gay - YouTube
<Pepelka> »i am not the copyright owner of this video.. I left it uploaded because it is the only one. I do not earn money with any of my uploads. STAY QUEER!«
<zdobbie> UH-OH
<zdobbie> LOOK AT KIKI
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @01.08.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:44:48, Kulminacija: 11:09:30, Sončni zahod: 18:34:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 49min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Proti večeru se bo oblačnost od zahoda postopno povečala.
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo povsod pooblačilo, proti jutru se bodo začele pojavljati krajevne plohe in tudi kakšna nevihta.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno. Občasno bodo krajevne padavine, deloma plohe in posamezne nevihte. Krajša sončna obdobja bodo možna na Primorskem, tam bo proti večeru zapihala šibka burja.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 18, najvišje dnevne od 19 do 24, na Primorskem do 28 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i did..but never heard of pair watching a video about programming :)
<dz0ny> .rainbow love
<jabuk1> ​l​o​v​e
<dz0ny> ^^ anyone?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> dež! yay!
<pitastrudl> bi kr v lj ostal, 16 stopinj včeraj zvečer, zaspal bp
<pitastrudl> v kopru 25 pa še vsi te idioti okol frčijo z mopedi ob treh zjutraj
<pitastrudl> nemorš zaspat sploh
<CrazyLemon> včeraj ni bilo 25° zvečer
<yang> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ENzfRxogbg
<Pepelka> Scooter - Move your Ass! (1995) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wykonawca: Scooter Album: ...And the beat goes on! Rok: 1995 Rodzaj: Happy Hardcore Teksty: ------------------------------------------------- SCOOTER! Back i...«
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/6gBQrTJ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.7°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.0°C
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-02
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> učer se zmenu za prevoz, pridem na glavno, njega nikjer, pogledam sms, učer mi poslal da ga ne bo..fml
<pitastrudl> sm hitr poklicu pa sm dubu enga eno uro kasneje
<yang> a to na prevozi.org
<yang> sem videl, da ima vecina voznikov tam zavarovanje za sopotnika
<yang> kar ni neumno, ce se zgodi nesreca
<pitastrudl> yang:  da
<zdobbie> prekleti kolesarji http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/08/promet_2_8.aspx
<Pepelka> Že pred 10. uro vožnja v napačno smer in kolesar na avtocesti | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Čeprav se je vreme nekoliko skisalo, pa je tudi danes na cestah pričakovati gost promet, predvsem proti mejnim prehodom s Hrvaško in proti Obali. Previdno in potrpežljivo!«
<dretn> sigurno je bil pod gasom
<yang> to je zdej nekak ratal popularno da se kolesarji vozjo po avtocesti :)
<yang> zadnjic sem jaz srecal dva kolesarja na tivolski prvic
<yang> najprej v eno smer, potem cez 2 uri pa se nazaj grede :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gS-RtKJvQI
<Pepelka> Eritrean Daniel Teklehaimanot, Merhawi Kudus Asmara Hero's Welcome - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Eritrean news/ Eritrea ERi-TV : NEWS News from Eritrea. Tour de France ...................................................... Watch LIVE: http://goo.gl/ao3oV...«
<CrazyLemon> haha..policijsko spremstvo.. parada
<pitastrudl> https://prevoz.org/bonton/ tole bi lahko malo bolj izpostavli, sam nisem imel veliko slabih izkušenj sam sem slišal od ljudi ki vozijo, kako se folk obnaša
<Pepelka> Prevoz.org - Hitreje domov @ Prevoz.org
<Pepelka> »Prevoz.org - portal za izmenjavo prevozov.«
<CrazyLemon> kako se obnaša
<yang> pitastrudl: sej bo kmalu uber prisel
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nasprotno kolikor piše na linku :)
<pitastrudl> kakor*
<pitastrudl> yang kdaj pa priblizno
<yang> pitastrudl: jaz ne vozim avtostoparjev zaradi tega, ce bi slucajno bila nesreca da ne bi materialno odgovarjal
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lol.. materialist!
<yang> pitastrudl: pa tudi ne vozim pogosto relacij, da bi s tem kaj profitiral
<pitastrudl> kje si videl da uber pride v slo?
<yang> najvec baje ustavljajo tisti, ki so sami stopali vcasih
<CrazyLemon> js sm lani pobral dve francoski najstnici v ajdovščini
<CrazyLemon> vsaj videti sta bili kot najstnici
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> pred leti smo eno stoparjo/stoparja pobrali in potem so zmanjkala soncna ocala...
<pitastrudl> sm sreču ene štajerce na prevozih, se redno furajo mb<->lj skupaj, prihranijo na benzu kar dosti
<yang> ja, sej je ok ideja
<yang> namesto da gredo trije vsak s svojim avtom, gredo skupaj
<yang> jaz v osnovi tudi ne maram da me drugi vozijo naokoli
<yang> ker vsak sofer ima drugacne vozne navade
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> enkrat smo sli sluzbeno v novo mesto
<yang> je vozil sodelavec po sredini avtoceste pa 180 na uro noter pa 5 ludi
<pitastrudl> ja kaj mu nisi nič rekel
<yang> sem mu rekel, pa je potem zacel se bolj divje voziti zanalasc
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> prizadet folk
<yang> ja
<yang> cigo je bil
<pitastrudl> js če furam ponavad grem max tja do 140, pa še to če je razmeroma prazna avtocesta
<yang> jst vozim vedno po omejitvah
<yang> sicer pa tut moj avto ne vozi varno nad 130
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> k je lupinca
<pitastrudl> enkrat sm se furu z fiat uno v ruše na en lan party
<yang> pitastrudl: zdaj ce moram kam sluzbeno grem samo s svojim avtom
<pitastrudl> kaj majo bencinarji res tak bolj občutljivo sklopko kot dizel
<yang> sklopke so razlicne v avtihm kukr sem sprobaval
<yang> moja je mehka
<yang> sem pa tut naletel na bolj trde
<pitastrudl> kolega ma enga renoja, morš sklopko dat čist gor predn lahk začneš gas dodajat da speleš
<yang> ja, razicno je
<pitastrudl> nism biu navajn pa mi je skos obrate gor metal k sm spelvou haha
<yang> razicno
<CrazyLemon> bazicno
<yang> ceprav mehkejsa k je sklopka prej se pomoje obrabi
<pitastrudl> aja
<yang> odvisn tut kako saltas no
<yang> pobere enostavno tisto ko je razbrazdano
<yang> da je cist gladko
<yang> in potem ne price dobr vec, je treba zamenat
<yang> in potem ne prime dobr vec, je treba zamenat
<zdobbie> prestavljas itak za volanom
<yang> en b olahko mel sklopko 10 let, en k grdo salta pa2 leti
<pitastrudl> folk pravi da ustavla avto z tem da šalta v nižjo prestavo, da prihranijo na bremzi
<yang> tut recimo ce si navajen ko stojis met kr v prvi pa v sklopki se prej obrabi
<pitastrudl> sam pol se sklopka tudi hitreje obrabi?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj bi se?
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> ustavljal?
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> .yt levi pas
<jabuk1> Slon in Sadež - Levi (š)pas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKDFJloYQC0
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hitreje sklopka obrabila če daš v nižjo prestavo
<zdobbie> itak moras poj saltat v nizjo, da loh speljes
<pitastrudl> ker jo večkrat uporabiš kot če bi samo bremzal?, nevem
<pitastrudl> sklepam :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nabij obrate.. pa počasi spusti sklopko
<yang> pitastrudl: bremze se ne obrabljajo zelo pogosto
<CrazyLemon> tist kar boš zavohal.. tist je obraba
<yang> sklopka se hitreje obrabi
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> pa tut ni priporocljivo avta voziti na visokih obratih, ker bolj obrabljas motor s tem
<pitastrudl> to itak
<yang> kaksne stare ame vidis ko v drugi vozijo 80
<yang> da vse tuli
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> to ni mogoče... sm probal :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<pitastrudl> včasih ko se furam z staro mamo, je parkrat pozabla v tretjo dat pa je šla 50 v drugi
<pitastrudl> rip my ears
<pitastrudl> stara opel astra karavan
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zato ker je hotela imeti max torque ves čas :)
<pitastrudl> ane
<CrazyLemon> ti tega ne razumeš ker nisi racing driver
<pitastrudl> hh
<yang> pr rallye tekmah gredo avti na maximum, in ponvadi kasneje se masina razdre in pregleda kaj je za nastelat
<CrazyLemon> glede sklopke pa tko.. imel sm 14 let star avto pa nisem imel težav s sklopko ampak z zavorami
<pitastrudl> po treh letih odkar mam izpit, še nisem naredil varne vožnje pa mi je izpit potekel, pa nimam še denarja da bi jo naredu, pa sm šou podalšat za en let
<pitastrudl> #mladivoznik
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..v večini primerov boš prej menjal zavore kot pa sklopko
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl izpit ti je potekel?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a to pomeni da moraš še enkrat delat izpit če nimaš varne vožnje??
<pitastrudl> ne
<yang> pitastrudl: a si naredil izpit s 16imi
<pitastrudl> ne
<yang> potem ga moras ponovno z 18
<yang> sosed je mel izpit pr 16ih
<yang> pa se je moral vedno vozit z nekom ki ima vsaj 10 let izpit
<yang> ponavadi z ocetom
<pitastrudl> ko ti poteče izpit kot mladi voznik, maš nek določen čas da nardiš varno vožnjo ali pa si podaljšaš izpit za en let
<pitastrudl> in sem si podaljšal
<pitastrudl> ker mi je po treh letih potekel
<yang> aja to je neki novga zdej odkar so tej poligoni za varno voznjo
<pitastrudl> sem ga delal pri 18tih
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> morm it  v logatec
<pitastrudl> za cel dan
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> zjutri teorija, popoldne praksa
<yang> meni velja izpit do 2050, gor na vozniski pise
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl logatec? a ni na vranskem poligon?
<zdobbie> povsod so
<pitastrudl> kolikor vem je v logatcu? kaj jih je več?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie niso!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: MUDEL
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie BRO
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: BUDDY
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie BRUH
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: PAL
<pitastrudl> dons se makarone dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you win
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<zdobbie> naturally
<zdobbie> poln je poligonov po SLO, in komot opravis izpit varne voznje na enem od mnogih
<CrazyLemon> link us!
<CrazyLemon> link us now!
<pitastrudl> ^
<zdobbie> http://www.varnavoznja.eu
<Pepelka> Center varne vožnje Blagomix - Logatec
<Pepelka> »Center varne vožnje Blagomix v Logatcu izvaja zakonsko predpisana usposabljanja za voznike začetnike in voznike povratnike.«
<pitastrudl> logatec
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to je EN poligon
<pitastrudl> eins
<yang> fino je da je zdej ze par let vozniska na kartici
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ti si moral it na to varno vožnjo?
<yang> se prometna bi morala bit tko
<CrazyLemon> prometna je itak odveč
<CrazyLemon> vse bi moralo bit linkano na vozniško pa je to to
<zdobbie> http://www.apms.si/go/590/499/VADBA_VARNE_VOZNJE_IN_SKUPINSKE_DELAVNICE_ZA_VOZNIKE_ZACETNIKE
<Pepelka> VADBA VARNE VOŽNJE IN SKUPINSKE DELAVNICE ZA VOZNIKE ZAČETNIKE - AP MS d.d.
<Pepelka> »Zbiramo prijave za tečaj vadbe varne vožnje za začetnike za mesec oktober 2015 v Murski Soboti!V poletnih mesecih ...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: da
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: prometna je vezana na vozilo, ne voznika
<pitastrudl> >v murski soboti
<pitastrudl> lahk bi najdu kako v lendavi ane
<pitastrudl> :D haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ali lahko registriraš vozilo če nimaš vozniške?
<yang> ja
<yang> seveda lahko
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: da da
<pitastrudl> da
<yang> kaj pa ce imas privat soferja?
<yang> seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> če imaš privat šoferja naj bo registrirano na podjetje
<yang> ali pa ce si trgovec z avti ki nima izpta
<CrazyLemon> ne na osebo ki nima izpita
<CrazyLemon> nimaš kaj počet z avti če nimaš izpita.. pika stop
<yang> zakaj na podjetje ?
<yang> a mislis da zvezdniki sami vozijo avte ?
<CrazyLemon> yang jah zaradi stroškov ane!
<pitastrudl> lahko registriraš na osebo ki nima izpita kolikor vem
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<yang> pol narobe mislis
<CrazyLemon> yang dokaži
<yang> vsi imajo privat soferje
<yang> da jih okol vozijo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: caki mona, ti nekej trdis
<yang> najmanj 5 taih slovencev poznam
<CrazyLemon> yang ti se itak družiš s samimi celebrity slovenci
<yang> CrazyLemon: kot je zdobbie napisal, prometna je vezana na avto in na lastnika, ni pogojena z izpitom
<yang> kaj pa ce ti je zaradi prekrska odvzeta vozniska, to pomeni da takrat ne bi smel biti vec lastnik avta...
<yang> v glavnem vozniska pri lastnistvu nima nobenega pomena, ker en avto lahko vozi tudi 100 ljudi, recimo rentacar
<CrazyLemon> yang http://emgn.com/entertainment/the-10-most-expensive-celebrity-cars-in-hollywood/
<Pepelka> The 10 Most Expensive Celebrity Cars In Hollywood
<Pepelka> »Good thing these celebs have a lot of money to throw around, because luxury cars don't come cheap...«
<CrazyLemon> MOGOČE 1/10 ima šoferja (#9)
<CrazyLemon> torej ja.. TI narobe misliš
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda ima.. avto se registrira na podjetje in ne na osebo.. js govorim za fizične osebe
<yang> no jaz poznam nekaj slovencev ki imajo soferje, ker se jim casovno bolj izide da jih vozijo naokoli kot ce bi se sami vozili
<yang> za tuje zvezdnike pa verjetno imajo vec kot enega soferja
<CrazyLemon> torej Å¡oferji vozijo hitreje kot oni sami?
<yang> zakaj na podjetje ?
<yang> ce je avto last podjetja, ta pripada kupnino v primeru podjetja
<yang> zakaj bi to naredil
<CrazyLemon> yang rentacar podjetja nimajo avte registrirane na fizične osebe.. recimo lastnika
<yang> pripada kupnini v primeru nakupa podjetja
<CrazyLemon> ampak na podjetje
<yang> pusti ti rentacar, oni trzijo svoje avte, ampak moj sosed ima 3 avte , pa niso pisani na podjetje
<yang> ampak nanj
<CrazyLemon> ja.. so?
<yang> ja no, ti mas lahko 20 avtov nase pisanih ce si zbiratelj
<CrazyLemon> a podatkovne baze nimajo možnosti več vnosov?
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<CrazyLemon> policaj lepo vzame vozniško.. in prečekira a je tvoj avto ali ne
<pitastrudl> pa sej ni na vozniski to
<pitastrudl> wut
<yang> voznisko ti vzame ne glede na to v cigavem avtu si, ampak glede na to kaksen prekrsek si naredil
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne ni.. sej pravim
<CrazyLemon> [12:36:10] <CrazyLemon>: prometna je itak odveč
<CrazyLemon> [12:36:19] <CrazyLemon>: vse bi moralo bit linkano na vozniško pa je to to
<yang> vidim, da ne zastopis
<CrazyLemon> pogovor je pointless ker očitno yang ti ne zastopiš
<CrazyLemon> ne pogovarjam se o tem kako je SEDAJ
<CrazyLemon> ampak pravim da je prometna odveč in da bi morali imeti vse povezano na vozniško
<yang> ne
<yang> jst pa pravim, da nimas prav
<CrazyLemon> in popolnoma odstranit prometno
<CrazyLemon> ti itak vedno praviš to..za vsakega
<yang> da sem jaz lahko brez vozniske se vedno lastnik 10ih avtov
<CrazyLemon> sam dokazat pa ne bi mogu nič
<yang> ce mi to pase
<CrazyLemon> yang ... in KOT SEM ŽE NAPISAL
<CrazyLemon> js tebi tega ne bi dovolil.. z zakonom
<CrazyLemon> zakon bi bil tak da ne bi dovolil registracije avtomobila brez vozniške
<CrazyLemon> (za fizične osebe..da ne bi spet začel z rentacarom)
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno se zelo rad vrtiš v krogih :)
<yang> kaj pa ce si star 80 let (in imas privat soferja) zakaj ne bi smel biti lastnik avta
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker obstaja uber! :)
<yang> al pa ce si kakorkoli poskodovan, da ne mores vozit, vseeno pa imas 2 avta
<yang> uber je slaba ideja, ker te lahko vsak bedak vozi
<CrazyLemon> no sej... tko kot privat Å¡ofer ki je lahko bedak
<yang> ja ampak ponavadi niso, dobri privat soferji so profesionalni vozniki in se spoznajo na "posel"
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi več o tem debatirat.. ker je pointless
<yang> uber lahko pa jutri jaz zacnem vozit pa sem lahko cisto zanic sofer
<yang> ker ni nobenih pogojev
<CrazyLemon> tudi moj fotr je profesionalni voznik
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ne pomeni da se spozna na posel
<CrazyLemon> ker krši ogromno pravil..kot je recimo varna razdalja
<CrazyLemon> tko da to ponavadi so ponavadi niso... je za rit obrisat :)
<yang> potem ze ni dober sofer oz postavlja sebe in druge v nevarnost
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> sej kamionarjev se je najbolj za bat
<pitastrudl> enkrat sm se furu z enim iz prevozov je meu nekega opasnega audija
<yang> on te zrine in spesta ob strani ce te spregleda
<pitastrudl> šou 180 po avtocesti pa se obnašal kot debil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie bike time?
<yang> pitastrudl: jst ze taksistov ne maram, enkrat me je en vozil k je z eno roko drzal telefon in se 15 minut menil, ne vem ce je sploh kaj na cesto gledal
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> s tem da povprecn taksist je verjetn med 8-10 ur dnevno na cesti in je na koncu sihta ze precej zmatran
<yang> nekateri lepo vozijo, nekateri ne
<pitastrudl> sej zato pa na armaturi eno linijo narišše pa zategneš
<pitastrudl> pa nisi več zamtran
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> mas tut recimo kamionarje, ko ne bodo spustili tempomata iz 90 kmh
<yang> recimo to na lj. obvoznici
<yang> pride ti cisto za rit
<yang> potem pa te prehiti
<yang> ne bo zbremzal
<yang> to ne samo da je nevarno
<yang> pa jaz se mvidel kako se kamion vozi, cisto enostavno je
<yang> tak joystick imajo
<yang> za prestavljat
<pitastrudl> sej mora bit enostavno, če vozijo po veliko ur
<yang> in tempomat nastimas kot zelis inpol se sam pelje
<yang> sej so tudi avti ki imajo tempomate
<pitastrudl> js nisem Å¡e uporablu tempomata
<yang> jst tut ne
<pitastrudl> nevem sploh kje se ga naštima
<yang> mislim, nimam ga
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<yang> za dolgo relacijo je fajn stvar
<yang> ne rabis noge skoz tiscati na gas
<pitastrudl> najdalša relacija zame je bila koper<->lj
<yang> pa gledat na stevc ce gres prehitro
<pitastrudl> to je res
<yang> z mojim avtom sem bil jaz na nizozemskem
<pitastrudl> nice
<yang> pa prej sem bil z sosedovim v parizu
<yang> pa se prej sem sel z druzinskim avtom sam do berlina
<pitastrudl> na kolko cajta si pavze delal
<yang> vcasih sem delal pavze zelo hitro, zdaj pa vozim tam nekje do 600-700km
<yang> to je nekje 7-8 ur voznje
<yang> pol me pa ze zmankvat zacne, in raje pavziram
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> mislim pavze delam pa na kakih 200 km
<yang> ponavadi ce grem sozi nemcijo
<yang> se ustavim na jesenicah, potem pa pred salzburgom
<yang> tm je ena lustna vasica, se ponavadi noter zapeljem, k majo eno slascicarno
<yang> se pravi 2 postanka do minhna
<yang> ampak jaz grem pocasi, ne vozim vec od 130
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> ce hoces kaj podezelja vidt, je itak bolje iti po  navadnih cestah, ce se ti ne mudi na cilj
<yang> iz avtoceste ne vidis nicesar
<pitastrudl> pa čem maš mal oextra benza
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> v avstriji recimo majo razlicne cene bencina
<yang> v eni vasi sem tankal za 1,29 eur, na avtocesti je bil 1,49 pr nas pa 1,37
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> pr nas ima petrol povsod enako ceno
<yang> se splaca iti v avstrijo pa potem nazaj grede polno tankas
<yang> ce prisparas 10 centov na liter
<yang> v moj tank gre 40 litrov, je to 4 eur
<pitastrudl> kr fajn
<yang> dobro ni nevem kaj, ampak nekaj pa je
<pitastrudl> sem kupil novi prenosni disk včeraj
<pitastrudl> končno lahk dam podatke nekam na varno
<yang> hm
<yang> a bos naredil zanj linux particijo ?
<pitastrudl> linux particijo?
<yang> imam manual spisan ce te zanima kako ga kriptiras
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.2°C @02.08.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 3.1 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:50:38, Kulminacija: 11:12:36, Sončni zahod: 18:34:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 43min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> ne potrebujem enkripcije zaenkrat, hvala
<yang> ja, ampak varen je le ce imas kriptiranega
<pitastrudl> se zavedam tega, zaenkrat me zanima samo za varno hrambo pred izgubo podatkov
<yang> potem je najbolje raid
<yang> softwerski raid
<CrazyLemon> ali rsync
<CrazyLemon> softwerski rsync
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> lp
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> razmišljam da bi priklopil disk na en star laptop ki ga imam, da bi laufal vedno pa bi mel sync čez lan
<yang> tud lahko
<pitastrudl> ker pomoje bolj varno kot da bi ga imel na PCju v primeri izpada elektrike
<pitastrudl> ker tako mi je Å¡el zadnji disk
<yang> zgleda se je vreme naredu mal
<yang> so rekli da bo padalo
<yang> pa je sonce
<yang> grem malo ven
<yang> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdobbie are you proud of me?!'
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. you should be.. čisto sam sem šel na rundo!
<zdobbie> pol ni bla runda
<CrazyLemon> je..single runda
<skyx> jo jo
<skyx> pride kdo na bs koper ta bliz tus planeta?
<skyx> BS = bencinski servis
<skyx> se mi polne zdj cca 40min
<pitastrudl> skyx ma elektricni avto?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. ima električnega smarta
<CrazyLemon> no..testnega
<dz0ny> meanwhile
<dz0ny> fedora abse repo metadata is 300MB
<dz0ny> they smoke something over there
<dz0ny> this looks nice http://i.imgur.com/zM4BvxD.png
<dz0ny> but this systemd cancer is everywhere systemd-python3-219-special-build.rpm
<CrazyLemon> no boobs..so not that nice
<dz0ny> Delta RPMs reduced 29.0 MB of updates to 28.1 MB (3.1% saved)
<dz0ny> Delta RPMs reduced 29.0 MB of updates to 28.1 MB (3.1% saved)
<CrazyLemon> wow 0.9MB!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..všeč mi je ideja delta updejtov
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da click package podpira delta updejte
<dz0ny> yes and no
<CrazyLemon> so maybe?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/O07MNbm.png
<dz0ny> but there is no fglrx
<CrazyLemon> fglrx sux anyway!
<dz0ny> software center v
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/KAUTd4h.png
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš to wilyja?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/xnHvau9.png
<dz0ny> fedoro :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but why does it look so ugly?
<dz0ny> in ja uvozil so ubuntu prevode
<CrazyLemon> like its.. prealpha
<dz0ny> k ni numix teme
<CrazyLemon> it looks unfinished
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a poslušaš muz'ko ko si na kolesu?
<dz0ny> also http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=RHEL+x86+64
<Pepelka> Desktop
<dz0ny> this amd is wierd
<CrazyLemon> but good weird right
<dz0ny> the plan http://www.vox.com/2015/7/27/9023415/mr-money-mustache-retirement
<Pepelka> I retired at 30. The best part isn't leisure — it's freedom. - Vox
<Pepelka> »Financial independence is about freedom to do your best work, without money getting in the way.«
<dz0ny> also nice http://satya164.github.io/fedy/
<Pepelka> Fedy - Tweak your Fedora
<Pepelka> »Fedy lets you install codecs and additional software that Fedora doesn't want to ship, like mp3 support, Adobe Flash, Oracle Java etc., and much more with just few clicks.«
<CrazyLemon> also not so nice - you traitor
<zdobbie> kter spas je zdej na Trojanah
<zdobbie> sam tujci se terajo >100kmh
<CrazyLemon> say that again.. this time in slovenian
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3fe92x/im_ashley_barr_aka_adam_turner_the_first_mtgox/ctnyhxb
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<Pepelka> lofties comments on I'm Ashley Barr, A.K.A "Adam Turner", the first Mt.Gox employee, and alleged DPR (:/). AMA
<Pepelka> »I have one. Applied for a position as developer around Q4 2013. The entire codebase was stored in a database, only accessible via a client Mark...«
<CrazyLemon> tale AMA je gold.. pure gold!
<zdobbie> but but but but unnatural http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/11/26/same-sex-mothers-letting-albatrosses-be-albatrosses/
<Pepelka> Same-Sex Mothers: Letting Albatrosses Be Albatrosses – Phenomena: The Loom
<Pepelka> »There was a time when the Laysan albatross might seem a perfect icon for the virtues of marriage. When naturalists visited the bird's nesting grounds in the Pacific, they'd find males and females b...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: y not bitcoin
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie coz cold wallet is accessible over VNC
<napsy_> ls
<yang> Porn.avi
<dz0ny> 03_d43m0ns.avi
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da sta tp-link anteni motili signal brezžičnega telefona?
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pa dal original anteni gor.. pa je spet bilo normalno delovanje
<CrazyLemon> kar je weird... ker ni hude razlike v signalu wifija
<sasa84> dj dj CrazyLemon...kere bučke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tu si..sm mislu da poziraš
<sasa84> kaj pa maš tuš telekom v šmarjah :P
<CrazyLemon> zravn mlake
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> in ne sasa84 ..nisem več pri mirkotu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm pri bobu :p
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> se mi je zdel, d z mirkotom nekok nista Å¡la skup
<sasa84> mislm, men je tud bob bl sexy k mirko
<sasa84> da sem jst tip...definitivno bob
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> zdobbie: kaj pa ti pravš?
<CrazyLemon> mirko je kul
<CrazyLemon> mirko je kolesar!
<jmakov> malo offtopic, na katerem strežniku živijo kanali #slovenija ipd.?
<dz0ny> sioff
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/AYsQHkC.png
<dz0ny> kiki
<dz0ny> ^^ totalen odfuk ta serija
<dz0ny> pa se don draper is in it
<CrazyLemon> jmakov ircnet
<jmakov> CrazyLemon: tnx
<CrazyLemon> jmakov in tukaj ni nič offtopic
<jmakov> ok, cool
<jmakov> potem pa eno bolj hobi vprašanje - ve kdo mogoče kaj več o apijih javnih institucij? na githubu najdem samo supervizor-api
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pitastrudl je legenda, mej prisel danes pogledat na BS Koper ti pa tud odpisal nisi na ircu grrr
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: prispel uspesno v LJ :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] žal ne ircam pod tušem.. in okoli kopra sm se peljal s kolesom kakšno urco/2 preden si ti bil
<CrazyLemon> tko da tudi da sm vidu sporočilo takrat.. ne bi šel nazaj v kp :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> jmakov npr katera institucija te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> jmakov na splošno nisem seznanjen da bi bile institucije api friendly
<jmakov> CrazyLemon: katerakoli. rad bi si naredil en tak dashboard za slovenijo
<Sky[x]> jmakov: dashboard cesa?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno vsega po malem :D
<jmakov> ja, odv od podatkov. od denarnega toka javnega denarja do cen nepremičnin
<CrazyLemon> jmakov http://opendata.si/
<Pepelka> Open Data Slovenija - odprti podatki v Sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga :)
<jmakov> vau, to bi želel met za vse javne institucije :D
<CrazyLemon> jmakov pobožne želje :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to je community contrib
<lynxlynxlynx> samo pri supervizorju lahko delno rečeš, da je upstream
<lynxlynxlynx> za eno od izhodišč imaš lahko tud open data census od okfn, jmakov
<jmakov> lynxlynxlynx: super, tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> je po državah
<jmakov> ja a se ne da nekak stvari premaknit, da bi vsaka institucija mela svoj rest api? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> počasi
<lynxlynxlynx> geodetski inštitut, ne vem zakaj lih oni, je spisal strategijo
<jmakov> lynxlynxlynx: kje je to možno videt?
<lynxlynxlynx> mju je kar dobre volje glede opendata
<pitastrudl> hue
<lynxlynxlynx> digitalna agenda tudi mal omenja te stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak to je samo papirnata raven
<jmakov> mislim, že zaradi medsebojne komunikacije bi jim bilo v interesu. recimo za zdravstvene dome ipd
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi hotel pragmatično reševat, bi se lahko kot prostovoljec ponudil, da kej tega narediš
<lynxlynxlynx> ma sej to pa majo
<jmakov> lynxlynxlynx: mnja, sam ne bi rad končal na takem položaju kot primož
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud ne seri, zdravstevni podatki pa ja ne spadajo po opendata
<jmakov> lynxlynxlynx: vrsta čakalne dobe pa recimo da ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ... sej je težko sploh zraven prit, klasična inercija in vse
<lynxlynxlynx> če te kej specifično okoli zdravstevnih podatkov zanima, mamo v društvu enega, ki dela tam in bi znal veliko pvoedat
<jmakov> lynxlynxlynx: veš mogoče če se opendata folk v si kje dobiva? https://lists.kiberpipa.org/mailman/listinfo/podatki je žal down
<lynxlynxlynx> cel strežnik je trenutno fuč
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če se še kej dobivajo
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi zdi, da je bil en tak peak par let nazaj
<jmakov> ja pa se ni neka druščina okol primoža nabrala? mislim, js vem sam za matthai-ja
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnje kar sem videl je bilo delo društva integriteta+ijs+virostatiq
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, ampak ona dva sta delala na suprevizorju
<jmakov> ja nič, ju potem kontaktiram in sporočim (če bo mogoče še koga zanimalo) stanje
<lynxlynxlynx> tale mailman bo najbrž /že/ ta teden popravljen, btw
<lynxlynxlynx> nimaš sreče s timingom
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-01
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Simple Weather Indicator Improves Location Detection, Adds Fahrenheit Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JFsiyscywWs/simple-weather-indicator-update
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie_> e pa sta
<zdobbie_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96934
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Acer Aspire E1-522  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43838#Comment_43838
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.7°C @01.08.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% jugovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:50:20, Kulminacija: 11:12:37, Sončni zahod: 18:34:53
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> today..we ride!
<CrazyLemon> .gif 300 march
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/WvsrJtXB5vlE4/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol..fine
<yang> Pozna/poslusa kdo @NTSlive ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> .rt or gtfo
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Radiohead - Burn The Witch. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI2oS2hoL0k
<CrazyLemon> Na primorski avtocesti je zaradi prometne nesreče pred Ravbarkomando proti Kopru 17 kilometrov dolg zastoj. Čakalna doba najmanj tri ure.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> no, ni take sile
<idioterna> za CT prsnega kosa je 150 dni.
<CrazyLemon> ne v izoli!
<CrazyLemon> v izoli imamo vrstomat!
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<zdobersek> a to je drazbeni sistem za dolocanje, kdo pride prej na vrsto?
<zdobbie> cyclists help cyclists out https://gfycat.com/ElasticIndolentKitty
<Seniorita> wtf GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Seniorita> »Watch this GIF on Gfycat. Discover more wtf GIFs on Gfycat.«
<msev-> razn če plačaš 150 eur idioterna
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a so ti kitajski karbonski nosilci bidonov za kej?
<zdobbie> a je kitajski karbon kej drugacen od evropskega?
<zdobbie> if it is, that's racist
<matjaz> it is actually
<CrazyLemon> carbon mojstr ^
<matjaz> not anymore though :)
<CrazyLemon> ^ former carbon mojster
<zdobbie> also racist in his free time
<matjaz> ne resno, ponavadi sta tkanina in smola slabši
<matjaz> ne vem koliko bi se to sicer poznalo za bidonholster
<matjaz> na motorjih se zelo pozna
<idioterna> ponavadi?
<matjaz> večinoma :)
<idioterna> ja sam to tut za "evropskega" velja
<idioterna> k za delat vesla pac ni isti kot za delat gestele za bicikle
<matjaz> itak
<matjaz> stroma zmanjkal ffs ...
<matjaz> ja, evropski so tud ful različni po kvaliteti, ampak še zmer velik boljši kot china
<zdobbie> CHINAA
<zdobbie> .yt donald trump china
<jabuk1> Donald Trump Says "China" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDrfE9I8_hs
<CrazyLemon> gužva je
<CrazyLemon> jé*
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> gužva
<CrazyLemon> jé
<CrazyLemon> jè?
<zdobersek> e z bramacom
<zdobersek> (not sponsored)
<msev-> a bidon za pjačo?
<msev-> morta met ekstra lahek a kaj?
<zdobersek> lahko je
<zdobersek> ampak to je tko, predvsem pomembno ljudem, k si pol zvecer grejo klobase rezat al pa pico pect
<msev-> čudno, ni mi pomembno
<zdobbie> mislim ...
<zdobbie> mas dolocene bolnike, k mecejo po 50EUR za en bidonhalter, da bo ja stvar 10g lazja
<zdobbie> pa sciplje s klescami odvecno zajlo
<zdobbie> pa obroci za par tisoc evrov
<zdobbie> pol ga pa pogledas, pa vidis, da sam ni kej prevec suh
<slax0r> ja ko mas sam vec teze je treba kje drugje prirezat
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> if linux is free there must be something wrong with it :D
<msev-> haha
<anny_> dan
<anny_> nič počitnic za mafijo
<yang> anny
 * anny_ dvigne roko
<yang> idioterna prav da se pred pol leta ni dalo napovedat, da bo trump zmagal, zgleda slabo pozna americane
<anny_> pol leta je dolga doba v tem norem času
<anny_> že en mesec je dolgo
<yang> jaz ze od zacetka vem da bo trump zmagal
<yang> in da je bil bernie samo za nabirat glasove za hillary
<anny_> kako gre tisti pregovor?
<yang> zdaj ko je wikileaks lansiral korespondenco demokratske stranke se jim pa se bolj slabo pise
<anny_> ne vabi na večerjo, dokler so zajci še v gozdu!
<anny_> khm...povprečnega Američana bolj zanimajo joški Melanije kot 15.000 mailov Hillary C.
<yang> haha
<anny_> brez heca
<anny_> rezultat bo tesen
<anny_> lahko se jim zgodi Avstrija 2016 ali Florida 2000
<yang> rezultat med demokrati in republikanci je vedno tesen 1%
<anny_> prav gotovo
<msev-> čudn da je zmerm tok tesno :D
<anny_> odvisno od tega, kdo bo dvignil zadnjico do volišča
<anny_> msev- pomeni da je družba uravnotežena
<anny_> kar je dobro
<anny_> odloča tistih 5% neodločenih, ki se opredelijo zelo pozno
<anny_> in prevesijo tehtnico na stran zmagovalca
<anny_> bolje kot erdoganizem v turčiji
<msev-> a vidva z yangom sta za trumpa
<yang> tut melany se je ze mal postarala, joske ma pa verjetn druge od 20. leta
<anny_> te volitve so izbira med kugo in kolero!
<yang> jaz samo pravim da trumpu vseskozi ze dobro kaze, bernie bi pa zadeve lahko na bolje obrnil, trump promovira le sebe in svoj biznis
<anny_> yang, vemo, da si ti za punčke :))
<anny_> mene samo skrbi, da ne bo en ali drugi, če bo izvoljen, zakuhal par novih vojn
<yang> puncke ?
<anny_> mladoletnice
<anny_> če koga zanima, je na tej strani rating, ki ga večkrat na dan osvežijo
<anny_> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_trump_vs_clinton-5491.html
<Seniorita> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
<Seniorita> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton«
<yang> ja to se zna zgodit, da sledi vecja napetost z vojnami, ceprav baje je trump v dobrih odnosih z rusijo
<anny_> v vsakem primeru to pomeni sranje
<msev-> ja oboje je slabo indeed
<msev-> sam trump se mi zdi bolj neuravnovešen
<msev-> on bi hitrej začel vojno
<anny_> o tem bi se dalo debatirati
<anny_> zato bo rabil Mel, da ga bo bremzala
<anny_> in dobre svetovalce
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Customise The GIMP Loading Screen Using These Colorful Splashes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8WaaZxd6GQ4/replace-gimp-splash-screen-designs
<yang> anny vec viager bo mogu pojest pa veckrat seksat da bo bolj miren
<anny_> lol...ni videti,d a bi imel težave
<idioterna> ma, yang je res naiven
<idioterna> ce bo trump zmagal bo to izkljucno po zaslugi clintonove
<idioterna> velja tudi obratno
<zdobbie> Trump is trying ...
<zdobbie> trying real hard ...
<idioterna> pac se ene volitve, kjer bo folk s stisnjenimi zobmi sel volit za nekoga, ki ga zivega ne more prenasat, samo zato da ne bo zmagal kandidat na drugi strani
<yang> pomoje ste naivni tisti k ste upali da bo bernie zmagal
<zdobbie> kokr Jansa, ko je volu za Pahorja proti Turku
<idioterna> yang: misls k smo vidl da je bernie zmagal?
<yang> ja ocitnp no ane
<yang> ocitno ni
<idioterna> ja ocitno je
<idioterna> http://www.fantasticword.com/usa/dnc-sued-2-million-sanders-donors-class-action-lawsuit/
<Seniorita> DNC Sued By Up To 2 Million Sanders Donors In Class Action Lawsuit -
<Seniorita> »Hundreds of Bernie Sanders donors have launched a massive class action lawsuit against the DNC alleging fraud and collusion with the Hillary Clinton campaign, in a move designed to fundamentally change the way the DNC exists and conducts business, and thousands more people have requested paperwork to sign on as plaintiffs in the past 48...«
<msev-> neugodno
<msev-> zj bo res trump zmagal :D
<yang> jaja, sej americani radi protestirajo pa delajo cirkus, samo nic ne dosezejo
<zdobersek> cirkus! http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/27/us/supreme-court-same-sex-marriage.html?_r=0
<zdobersek> nc ne dosezejo! http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-01-19/obamacare-left-intact-as-u-s-supreme-court-rejects-appeal
<Seniorita> Obamacare Left Intact as U.S. Supreme Court Rejects Appeal - Bloomberg Politics
<Seniorita> »The U.S. Supreme Court refused to take up a new constitutional challenge to Obamacare, turning away an appeal that said lawmakers used flawed legislative procedures to pass the measure.«
<idioterna> yang: totalno si naivn
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Arc GTK Theme Will Be Available in Ubuntu 16.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WTd40kkW3B8/arc-gtk-theme-will-available-ubuntu-16-10
<anny_> bernie je podprl HC
<anny_> mislim,d a mu je to zameril cel kup njegovih pri....eee. vernikov
<anny_> ni pa imel slabih idej, le z izvedbo bi bile težave
<CrazyLemon> hitro cesto?
<idioterna> vidm da ti tut ne razumes dobr
<idioterna> anny_: kdo je bernie
<zdobersek> tretji pas
<CrazyLemon> drugi tir?
<zdobersek> osmi potnik
<idioterna> jsm bl za drugi tir k tretji pas
<anny_> tretje kolo
<idioterna> bernie je team player
<CrazyLemon> playa 4 life
<idioterna> ja, basket
<anny_> maček?
<zdobersek> Shillary je pa nek bozo teamkiller k skoz naprej laufa
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> bozo the clown?
<zdobersek> she's got enough balloons
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> nice convo..lp
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LYRUOd_QoM
<Seniorita> CLINTON CASH OFFICIAL DOCUMENTARY MOVIE ( FULL ) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »**PLEASE DONATE TO GET THIS TRANSLATED TO SPANISH AND CAPTIONED FOR THE DEAF TO INFORM HILLARY'S BASE AND OTHERS OF HER TRANSGRESSIONS** Link to donations: h...«
<idioterna> pa sej hillary's base ze ve kasna je hillary
<anny_> sry for screaming
<anny_> ja in?
<idioterna> tko kot trump's base ve kasn je trump
<idioterna> in jim je vsec da je tak
<idioterna> so ponosni na to da je asshole macho guy
<anny_> in killary :)
<zdobersek> incest-y too
<zdobersek> rednecks' president
<idioterna> uni k bodo hillary volil jo bodo uglavnm zato k nocjo trumpa
<zdobersek> and that's a good enough reason
<idioterna> ja, ampak ce neb bernieju ukradl demokratske nominacije, pol bi folk dejansko volu za kandidata
<idioterna> namest proti
<zdobersek> aye
<msev-> kašn flame war :D
<yang> v bistvu je cisto vseeno kdo zmaga, vladali bodo itak ljudje iz ozadja
<idioterna> yang: a loh se bl nimas pojma no
<yang> ocitno ga ti nimas
<idioterna> a ker ti z dejstvi loh pokazem da se motis?
<zdobersek> oh damn
<anny_> here we go again
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vladajo kr lepo voljeni predstavniki
<idioterna> sam ker je 90% yangov v ameriki to pol pac pomen da ni nobene politicne odgovornosti
<idioterna> ker vsi recejo "sej je vseen"
<anny_> idioterna, koga bi si želel videti v Beli hiši?
<idioterna> jaz?
<idioterna> roosevelta
<anny_> dead as good
<anny_> pokliči melisandre
<anny_> da ga obudi od mrtvih :)
<idioterna> ma ne sej je bil bernie cist dobr priblizek
<idioterna> zagovarju je vse enake policy positions
<anny_> ne bo enakih policies še lep čas
<anny_> če sploh kdaj
<idioterna> po cem to sklepas?
<anny_> demokracija se po celotnemu svetu krha
<idioterna> sej eu ma enake policyje ze zdej
<idioterna> ja, desnicarji se trudte sesut sistem
<idioterna> social conservatives
<anny_> yeah yeah
<idioterna> ker baje rabmo drzavo da nam pove kaj je moralno
<anny_> baje ga je brez večine možno samo z vojaškim udarom ali revolucijo
<anny_> to samo pomeni,da bo večina se premaknila v konzervativno smer
<idioterna> eh, vecina je itak zabita
<zdobersek> "DRZAVO HOCEMO SPRAVIT IZ NASIH SPALNIC! Zato bomo prepovedal take pa take formacije druzin ..."
<anny_> o vemo
<idioterna> dons je itak moderno, da te skrbi za "prihodnost bele rase"
<anny_> naredi kaj, da ne bomo zabiti
<idioterna> saj delam, yangu sem pejstnu link
<idioterna> to da itak ne bo prebral je pa njegova odgovornost
<anny_> tvojih linkov ne beremo
<msev-> nehite se kregam gremo nazaj na ubuntu :D to nam je vsem ušeč :D
<msev-> kregat*
<idioterna> msev-: a se hecas
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu sux
<anny_> mint tudi
<idioterna> cheap debian ripoff
<msev-> a zj ste vsi archerji
<msev-> :D
<anny_> arch the best
<zdobersek> anny_: zakaj bi potem moral tvoje linke gledat?
<anny_> ne, jaz sem na ubutnu
<anny_> ni treba
<zdobersek> tist video je itak greznica
<LorD_DDooM> Fedora master race
<anny_> nisi edini tukaj
 * LorD_DDooM leaves
<idioterna> fedora je ok ja
<anny_> no viš, pa je zviznu
<anny_> ker bi ga povozili
<idioterna> ja sej je yang reku da si bla ti edina k je kej pametnga povedala
<zdobersek> Debian?
<idioterna> pa smo te pregnal
<idioterna> ampak js se razn "men's health" linkov ne spomnim nicesar pametnga
<idioterna> da je to pametno pa misli samo yang.
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> no sej ne recem da une ontoloske debate niso ble zanimive ampak on itak ni sodeloval v njih
<anny_> situacija spominja na minuto 2:05 v tem videu
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-xAswlMyu0
<Seniorita> Freeletics - VENUS (Full workout 16:46) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/the-superbook-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-laptop-f    evo msev- neki zate
<Seniorita> The Superbook: Turn your smartphone into a laptop for $99 by Andromium Inc. — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »The Superbook is a shell that turns your Android smartphone into a complete laptop. Get the freedom of using just one computer.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why not
<zdobbie> bl je tole http://i.imgur.com/IQZvnBP.gifv
<anny_> dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie looks fun
<idioterna> anny_: a si sla gledat putina
<zdobbie> caption: when ur ideas are silly but u keep plowing on
<anny_> na Vršič? ja
<idioterna> kul
<anny_> bolj me je zanimala okolica kot on
<idioterna> je dedi reku da so mu ploskal
<msev-> meh CrazyLemon tist mi ni všeč
<idioterna> men pa niso pustil s kolesom prek avtoceste jit
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/krim-medvode-map.png
<idioterna> sm mogu cez katarino v medvode
<anny_> diktatorje sprejemam z rezervo
<anny_> ploskale so mu stare mame, ki jim je po nekaj destletjih prišlo
<idioterna> aha pol dejansko je tok dobr kot pravjo
<idioterna> da se starim mamam pride
<idioterna> k je tok antigay.
<anny_> pripadniki SD in ZL
<anny_> take male shizofrene kot nasprotovanje geyem jih ne ganejo
<anny_> pozabijo
<anny_> putin ima eno prednost pred ostalimi voditelji
<LorD_DDooM> V soboto je bila prepoved kolesarjenja čez Vršič...sem hotel iz metalcampa it domov preko Trente, pa niso pustili. :F
<anny_> KGB ni sprejemala budal v svoje vrste
<anny_> razen če so bile uporabne budale, samo njihova kariera je bila kratka
<idioterna> anny_: zato pa js nism v SD pa ZL
<idioterna> k majo prevec radi putina
<idioterna> pa premal obamo
<anny_> cmon
<idioterna> ja obama je dejansko zrihtu gay marriage v ZDA
<anny_> mu boš poslal zahvalno pismo?
<idioterna> sem ze, pa sotomayorjevi tut
<anny_> +1
<idioterna> v svici so tut zavrnil konzervativne ideje glede tega
<anny_> lol
<anny_> pred tremi meseci me je eden od levo usmerjenih kolegov skoraj nazijal, da trump pod nobenim pogojem ne more zmagati
<anny_> zdaj se raje skriva, kot da bi udaril še kakšno debato
<idioterna> jah pac ni seznanjen z amerisko situacijo
<anny_> ne da ni, noče videti
<anny_> očitnega
<anny_> enako je s tabo
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> cesa nocem videt?
<anny_> Å¡ur
<anny_> vsega, kar ne paše v tvoje videnje sveta
<idioterna> urlpls
<anny_> hotel si nas prepričati,da bo referendum padel, pa ni
<idioterna> prav bi bilo, da bi padel
<idioterna> v resnici
<idioterna> bi bilo prav, da bi ga prepovedali
<anny_> aha :)
<idioterna> ker je v ustavi prepovedano imet referendum o pravicah
<anny_> kje pa ljudska volja in tako
<msev-> omg, najbl se mi zdi čudn da je šel Janša k Trumpu na konvencijo
<msev-> če podpira tazga norca kaj to pove o njem
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> kaksna ljudska volja?
<anny_> msev- zakaj?
<idioterna> ljudska volja so povojni poboji
<idioterna> ce si tega zelis, potem je najbolje, da se preselis v sudan
<anny_> verjetno je dobil vabilo
<msev-> zato ker bi trump zid naredu itd :) take čist nedemokratične poteze
<anny_> zid je že tam
<idioterna> kaj je pa nedemokraticnga na zidu
<anny_> on ga bo samo povišal za par metrov
<idioterna> ker ne ve, da vecina pride pod njim.
<anny_> kar hočem reči je,d a bodo ljudje proti vsakemu poseganju v družinske odnose še lep čas
<anny_> pravilno ali nepravilno, to je dejstvo
<anny_> pazite se primca
<zdobersek> +1
<anny_> vse, česar se je lotil, mu je uspelo
<zdobersek> ta tip je nor
<idioterna> kaksne druzinske odnose
<zdobersek> promoviru je ze referendum, ki z rezultatom krsi ustavo
<idioterna> kaj pa briga drzavo, kako se druzine organizirajo?
<anny_> yeah, yeah
<idioterna> ja, teb je vseen, k si zenska.
<anny_> mi je
<idioterna> pa ne ves kako je, k prot teb diskriminirajo
<idioterna> ane
<anny_> vem
<anny_> pri marsičem imam težave zaradi svojega spola oziroma se moram bolj dokazat
<zdobersek> to ni ustavno!!
<idioterna> fucked up, ane
<anny_> pa ne zahtevam referenduma zaradi tega
<idioterna> sej geji tut ne.
<anny_> in ne zahtevam pozitivne diskriminacije
<idioterna> sej geji tut ne
<anny_> ali ženskih kvot
<idioterna> sej geji tut ne, ze tretjic
<idioterna> samo equal rights
<idioterna> ampak za primca je to prevec, ker on hoce cisto druzbo, brez te golazni
<anny_> ko bodo sposobni zanositi in roditi otroka, naj ga imajo
<idioterna> sej so ga sposobni posvojit
<idioterna> tko kot neplodni pari
<anny_> jaz tudi ne dvignem 200 kg uteži
<zdobersek> smrt ocetom samohranilcem!!
<idioterna> moja sestricna tut ne more otroka nardit, pa ma dva.
<anny_> v enem primeru gre za nesrečno usodo neplodnosti, pri drugem za biološko nesposobnost
<idioterna> razlika je pa?
<anny_> da imajo prvi vsaj potencial z umetno oploditvijo drugi pa niti v sanjah ne
<idioterna> aha, in to po tvoje pomeni, da je dobro, da drzava sciti pravice otrok prve skupine
<idioterna> pravic otrok druge skupine pa ne?
<anny_> sicer pa če kdo hoče kupiti otroka, lahko gre v indijo
<anny_> enih 50.ooo evrov pa bo
<anny_> za denar se dobi vse
<idioterna> ja, saj ti tudi lahko gres na svedsko, ce hoces, da te kot zensko obravnavajo enakovredno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti uporabiš sam eno merco na 0.7l acceleradea?
<anny_> raje ne
<anny_> sem že rekla, da sem blond in modrooka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a se nisi sel?
<idioterna> aja, tebe je strah se beguncev
<anny_> ne bi rada, da bi kateri od priseljencev končal na britofu
<zdobersek> odvisno od predvidene intenzitete
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čakam da se mal sprosti gužva
<CrazyLemon> pa nič ne kaže da se bo
<idioterna> priseljencev na svedskem je premalo, da bi bil to problem
<anny_> prosilci za azil me nadlegujejo že v ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm dal eno merco pa zadeva sploh ni sladka
<anny_> če misliš, da jih je premalo
<idioterna> sej ves, da ti ne verjamemo tega, ane
<anny_> ni treba
<anny_> in tak odgovor od silnega borca za ženske pravice? :))
<anny_> haha
<anny_> vem, da bi ti spet podrlo shemo
<anny_> in sploh ne hodim na metelkovo, da bi se jih trudila srečati
<idioterna> kje si jih pa srecala?
<anny_> dovolj je,d a grem na kavo h kolegici na Vič
<idioterna> v kocevju?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti gres zarad cukra na kolo?
<zdobersek> anny_: kaj pa, ko blond modrooki Arijec za teboj zvizga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa hodiš na kolo? because of a social event?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: for shits and giggles
<idioterna> zdobersek: takrat pa prec rata cist mehka.
<zdobersek> se na runde ne hodim vec velik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek for that you need sugar
<anny_> blond arijcev v sloveniji sploh ni :)
<anny_> včasih je bilo še huje
<anny_> ko je bilo 80.000 delavcev iz bosne
<zdobersek> men so v srednji soli povedal, da bi poleg ene sosolke edini v nazi Nemciji zivel brez problemov
<anny_> takrat pa sploh nisi mogel v nedeljo ven, da te niso premerili od glave do pete
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni lih zucker bomba
<zdobersek> loh pa dodatno sladkas, ce hoces
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do see that..you as lil adolf
<zdobersek> ti dovolim
<zdobersek> on je mel temne lase
<LorD_DDooM> Saj teh 80k delavcev je Å¡e vedno tu...poleg 80k njihovih potomcev.
<zdobersek> OH NOES PA SE DZAMIJO JIM GRADIMO
<CrazyLemon> nisi niti ti blond mudel
<anny_> ni jih več toliko
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav si to želiš i guess
<anny_> ja res
<anny_> hudo si želim
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok no
<idioterna> anny_: ojej no
<LorD_DDooM> Pojdi v kako tovarno, pa še enkrat reči, da jih ni veliko
<zdobersek> mi je stara mama pravla, da sem zlat fant z zlatimi lasmi
<idioterna> anny_: jsm cist ok blond arijec, pa moji bratje tut
<anny_> 3 mesece nazaj me je med tekom eden teh tipov zgrabil za rit
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> pa ti si res magnet za tezave
<CrazyLemon> i'd take that as a compliment
<anny_> zamisli si, da si v zaporu in te en 200 kg črnec zgrabi za rit
<idioterna> kje si pa tekla, da te je za rit zagrabu?
<anny_> bi to vzel kot kompliment
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what?
<anny_> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni dost vlke roke za tvojo rit
<idioterna> nisem v zaporu
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a si bila v zaporu?
<zdobersek> cause u fat
<idioterna> a ti po zaporu laufas?
<anny_> ne, po šiški
<CrazyLemon> <85kg!
<anny_> vi se kar režite
<anny_> raje grem od takih mizoginistov stran
<idioterna> ja, totalno smo mizoginisti
<anny_> ker vem,da bi naredili enako. če bi imeli priložnost, pa še kaj hujšega
<idioterna> mal ti nalijemo tvojega odnosa do gejev
<zdobersek> feels offensive
<anny_> nobenega spoštovanja
<idioterna> pa si prec cist paf
<zdobersek> prosim??
<idioterna> "tko bo se nekej casa, navadi se"
<idioterna> ej, spostovana feministka, enake pravice so enake za vse
<anny_> nisem feministka
<Matthai> a zanikaš? to je dokaz! :->
<LorD_DDooM> Spoštovanja si z hujskanjem proti drugače mislečih in čutečih ne boš pridobila.
<anny_> dokler ne vzamete kot kompliment, da vas z vso silo in z nohti stisnem za tiča
<LorD_DDooM> s*
<idioterna> no, potem pa zenska, ki ji gre na jetra, da so moski do nje pokroviteljski
<idioterna> sej to je pretty much isto
<anny_> to bo za vas dovolj zgovoren kompliment?
<idioterna> dvomim, jaz ne laufam po siski
<anny_> pojma nimaš
<zdobersek> anny_: kaj si storila po tem, ko so te nadlegoval?
<anny_> kdo zdaj?
<idioterna> pravilen postopek je poklicat policijo
<idioterna> ja kdorkoli te nadleguje
<zdobersek> tam na siski
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> se ga splaca prijavit
<anny_> misli si
<idioterna> mislm da je v siski
<Matthai> po moje bi že ena klofuta uredila zadevo :->
<idioterna> pa na crnucah.
<anny_> policajem dol visi za take zadeve
<zdobersek> kaj pa policistkam?
<idioterna> ja, ker zivis v patriarhalni druzbi
<idioterna> ampak zakon je jasen
<idioterna> policija mora obravnavat to
<anny_> ne, ker živim v družbi, kjer se to zdi nepomembno
<idioterna> in ce se norca delajo iz tebe, jih lahko tozis
<anny_> aha
<CrazyLemon> nexus 5 je crknu in se ne zbuja :/
<idioterna> ja, sej ta druzba je patriarhalna
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt na kolo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: koncno lahko 5x kups
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako?1? če nimam telefona da logiram
<CrazyLemon> its pointless now
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, meni se je zadnjić zbudu po 4 minutah tiščanja na gumb on
<anny_> lej, imela sem stik s feministkami, ki delajo na SOS telefonu, zato imam vse informacije
<idioterna> ja, vem
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ok..prižgal se je..ty :D
<zdobersek> *** magic ***
<anny_> kako zadeve (ne) potekajo
<CrazyLemon> prej sm držal 'le' nekaj 10s
<idioterna> anny_: ne zanikam tega, da smo kot druzba se zelo dalec od tega, kar bi morali bit
<idioterna> anny_: na jetra mi gre samo to, da imas pismevuhovski odnos do enakega trpljenja, kadar ne prizadane tebe osebno
<CrazyLemon> nič..lp
 * CrazyLemon prime anny_ za rit in odide v miru
<anny_> kdo trpi?
 * anny_ klofne CrazyLemon
 * zdobersek slaps CrazyLemon with a fucking bazooka
<idioterna> tisti, ki ma otroka, ki ni enakopraven vrstnikom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dude..wait for your turn
<CrazyLemon> o/
<idioterna> ker zanj skrbita dve osebi istega spola
<idioterna> pa otrok tut
<anny_> že samo ideja, naj to vzamem kot kompliment je za bruhat
<anny_> pa lep pozdrav
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> kaj tocno bi morala vzet kot kompliment?
<Matthai> anny_, zdaj, če si mao aktivistke, pokličeš na  policijo.. ko se ti posmehujejo zahtevaš posnetek in jim zagreniš življenje... ko boš naslednič klicala se bodo ful drugače obnašali, ker bodo vedeli, da jim lahko zareniš življenje
<idioterna> zdobersek: da jo nekdo za rit zagrabi
<idioterna> sej to je CrazyLemon predlagal
<zdobersek> aha, pa res
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pajo
<idioterna> pol pa yang rece da jo js spodim :)
<zdobersek> fwiw ni prepovedano to jemat kot kompliment, in CrazyLemon ma vso svobodo do tega
<zdobersek> ampak za zenske to ne pomaga resvat generalnega problema
<yang> Danes sem jedel "Domače šape s čokolado"
<idioterna> je pa lih ene tok offensive osebno prizadeti zenski to rect kokr se je offensive smejat tipu k ma mejhnga
<yang> pač ne hodiš na nudl plažo če maš mejhnega pa je
<yang> pa tut če pride kaka dobra mimo, je mal nerodn da se ti tam pokonc postav, če pereta posodo skupaj
<idioterna> sej se ti ne
<idioterna> no, razn ce se ne znas brzdat
<idioterna> sam to ni z velikostjo povezan
<yang> Naked since woodstock https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCLjkCcE2hE
<Seniorita> Meet the Millennial Nudists of Florida - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You might think of nudism--or "naturism," depending on where you want to go, semantically--as solely the territory of diehard, original hippies and, like, Ge...«
<idioterna> revezi, niti nagih ljudi ne smejo pokazat
<idioterna> pa vsi smo taki.
<zdobersek> well actually https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItNGDYno2S8
<Seniorita> nevernude - YouTube
<Seniorita> »tobias fünke«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdbaEQP-ckk
<Seniorita> penis Sketch 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »thom hanks and a pXXXs sketch«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Stream Videos To Chromecast From The Command Line Using Stream2Chromecast  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0agXXK6YiqU/stream-videos-to-chromecast-from.html
<idioterna> yang: mhm, tocn tko zgleda
<idioterna> couldn't have described it better myself.
<idioterna> yang: a na navadni plazi si ze bil kdaj?
<yang> bil, samo nisem ljubitelj plaž
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/eJEQ7
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> yang: no, nudisticna plaza je enaka, sam da folk nima kopalk gor
<idioterna> vse ostalo je isto
<idioterna> edin skreti so ponavad mal bl cisti no
<yang> bil sem na obeh plazah
<idioterna> no, pol itak ves, da je cist isto
<idioterna> aha kul evo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-36944225
<Seniorita> John McCain condemns Donald Trump over row with Khan family - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Arizona Senator John McCain and other Republican leaders sharply condemn Donald Trump's comments about the family of a fallen US Muslim soldier«
<idioterna> rednecki bojo rekl "old man"
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/theresa-may-tells-lords-get-behind-brexit-after-threat-to-derail-article-50-plans-a7166271.html
<Seniorita> Theresa May tells Lords to ‘get behind Brexit’ after threat to derail Article 50 plans | UK Politics | News | The Independent
<Seniorita> »Downing Street has demanded the House of Lords respect the decision of voters in the EU referendum and “get behind Brexit” - following reports some peers were plotting to derail or delay the process of triggering Article 50.«
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<zdobbie> damn
<zdobbie> even Boris didn't want to
<CrazyLemon> vsaj anny mi je polepšala ta dan..če mi že kolo ni
<CrazyLemon> fucking wind man...fucking wind
<idioterna> je pa vseen zelo balkansko od tebe, da jo tkole slatas
<CrazyLemon> jah moram pač spoštovat svojo kulturo
<CrazyLemon> ne gre drugače
<idioterna> sej loh sebe za rit prjemas
<CrazyLemon> ni isto..vsaj ne prek irca
 * idioterna se popraska po riti
<idioterna> vids da je.
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak anny čist nič ne bi reagirala na to
<CrazyLemon> na virtualni ass squeeze pa je reagirala! :D
<CrazyLemon> ass grab? kakorkoli
<idioterna> ok, cak, let me rephrase
<idioterna> are there any children in the channel?
<CrazyLemon> except zdobbie ? don' think so
 * idioterna vtakne prst v CrazyLemonovo rit
<idioterna> kaj me gledas?
<idioterna> sej mava oba prst v riti.
<idioterna> how did that make you feel?
<CrazyLemon> no ko že maš prst tam not a mam hemeroide?
<idioterna> ne, mislm da nimas
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx
<idioterna> ampak vseen se posvetuj s kvalificiranim zdravnikom
<idioterna> mislm, mogoce jih mam tut js, pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vsi jih mamo
<CrazyLemon> sam niso ..inflated? al kako se temu reče
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> brb, vecerja
<CrazyLemon> 'br tek
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13912652_10210538817775512_8539956130653713813_n.jpg?oh=de4a49843c7bb48b73333ad500339523&oe=5826A599
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> little old lady
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To See Firefox Download Progress on the Unity Launcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LJSqFVplu7U/firefox-unity-download-progress-bar-addon
<msev-> 2gb mam teh predpomnjenih podatkov na fonu a to lah kj selektivno pobrisem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/streetartglobe/videos/1925970430959707/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> StreetArtGlobe - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »StreetArtGlobe. 3.724.094 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 327.200 Personen sprechen darüber. contact@upfade.com«
<idioterna> msev-: ne, loh sam clear cache pr bootu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kul je naredu
<idioterna> i support
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja
<CrazyLemon> sam i do not support the local authorities
<CrazyLemon> ki so zahtevali odstranitev
<idioterna> ma to so pa itak povsod mal retarded
<idioterna> sej si verjetn ze vidu svojo krajevno skupnost
<idioterna> pa folk k tam debatiral
<idioterna> debatrira
<idioterna> debatira, prmejzunej
<msev-> Tale ccleaner na fonu je dobr zgleda
<msev-> 4gb mam zj frej :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-02
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer in v prvem delu noči bodo padavine ponehale, postopno se bo zjasnilo.  Zjutraj bo po nekaterih kotlinah kratkotrajna megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 11 do 17, ob morju do 19 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo večinoma sončno z občasno zmerno oblačnostjo. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 23 do 27, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<yang> .vreme lj
<zdobersek> ne
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @02.08.2016 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:46:54, Kulminacija: 11:09:18, Sončni zahod: 18:31:42
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> ne!
<slax0r> ja!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/e5TQUiF.png
<yang> trump said clinton is "the devil"
<zdobbie> je ze dost druzga povedu
<zdobbie> pa najbrz nisi zdej presenecen
<yang> pr trumpu te ne sme nic presenetit
<yang> se boljsa fora je "be safe from cybercrime, use microsoft cloud"
<yang> to oglasujejo na tv
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to fora? če je ubuntu gor je vse res!vse!
<msev-> ja sj azure laufa na linuxu
<yang> tele tesle bodo cenovno bolj ugodne, ko zgradijo novo tovarno
<yang> cena naj bi bila nekje okoli 30.000 usd za elektricni avto
<yang> al kolk
<yang> kako se bo reklo temu modelu avta
<CrazyLemon> 35k USD
<CrazyLemon> model 3
<zdobersek> draga plastika
<CrazyLemon> no plastic..just loads of e-fun
<CrazyLemon> sam upam da popravijo položaj tega touchscreena v 3ki..ker trenutno višje osebe bodo imele veliko težav ker je takoj zravn oziroma tišči v koleno
<yang> narejen predvidoma do konca 2017, domet 346 km
<CrazyLemon> 200 miles je 320km
<CrazyLemon> in začeli bodo v 2018
<yang> kolk casa traja da se sedanji avti napolnijo iz nule do 100%
<yang> na teh polnilnih postajah
<CrazyLemon> odvisno..a je to 22kwh postaja ali 50kwh
<yang> pac gres odtocit pa na pijaco vmes
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ne čakaš da se napolni do 100%
<CrazyLemon> ker je to časovno potratno in ne pridobiš čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> tam do 50-60% se dokaj hitro nafila
<yang> zajeban je ce majo sam eno polnilno postajo, pa ce ze dva cakata pred tabo haha
<CrazyLemon> potem pa se začne vse skupaj vleč
<yang> ja ampak 50% je za cca 100 km
<yang> ce imas daljso pot...
<yang> je neprakticno
<CrazyLemon> 50% pri katerem avtu? :)
<yang> jaz z enim tankom nardim cca. 600km+ pa tankam dobrih 5 min
<CrazyLemon> in če imaš daljšo pot itak greš do naslednje polnilnice in narediš enako
<CrazyLemon> ker bl ti se splača skakat po polnilnicah
<CrazyLemon> kot pa polnit do 100%
<CrazyLemon> časovno splača seveda
<idioterna> yang: 600km se vozis 6 ur
<yang> ja ampak jaz se peljem 600km v enem susu recimo, ce bi moral pa 6x vmes polnit je pa neprakticno
<idioterna> v tem casu bi moral imet tri pavze po 15 minut
<slax0r> http://www.finnishdesignshop.fi/huonekalut-jakkarat-arte-biennale-jakkara-p-12309.html hint: check price
<Seniorita> Nikari Arte Biennale jakkara | Jakkarat | Huonekalut | Finnish Design Shop
<idioterna> a te niso naucil v avtosoli
<Seniorita> »Nikarin Arte Biennale on Kari Virtasen suunnittelema jakkara, jossa puun luonnollinen kauneus p&auml;&auml;see oikeuksiinsa. Jokainen istuin on uniikki, sill&auml; hallittua, kuution muotoista jakkaraa el&auml;v&ouml;itt&auml;v&auml;t yksil&ouml;lliset vuosirenkaat, puunsyyt ja halkeamat.«
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj folk sploh ne razmišlja da se boš prej ali slej ustavil..in da je pametno se ustavit
<idioterna> da so dolge voznje nevarne?
<idioterna> ko sem jaz avto peljal v berlin al pa v sofijo sem se na dve uri ustavljal
<idioterna> tko kot so me ucil v soli
<CrazyLemon> sj edino tko ne pride do drivers fatigue al kaj je že tista zadeva
<slax0r> zakaj bi se ustavljal? ko gres na dolgo pot gres po AC, na sredini je ograja, avto fajn prislonis, vklopis tempomat in zadremas
<slax0r> win win
<jabuk1> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUCnjlTfXDw
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Democratic National Convention (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »John Oliver covers the Democratic convention and the unconventional state of our democracy. Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Subscribe to the Last We...«
<idioterna> slax0r: zakaj bi prislonil
<slax0r> idioterna: mas prav, tempomat === autopilot
<idioterna> ce mas radarski tempomat pa lane keep assist se avto sam drzi ograje
<idioterna> in to tko da nic ne ruzi!
<slax0r> udobnejsi spanec, mas prav
<idioterna> sem se peljal v takem priusu enkrat
<idioterna> ftw
<yang> pol lahko se pokemone klikas med voznjo
<idioterna> sam kurc k tut gleda kdaj oci zapres
<idioterna> pa zacne bremzat
<CrazyLemon> a ni ping pongal med črtama?
<idioterna> ok pokemone bi lahko
<idioterna> najbrz
<idioterna> mislm da hoce da mas tut roke na volanu
<CrazyLemon> to že..sam težava pri večini lane assistov da to počnejo tko..mal na levo črto pa nazaj do desne itn.
<yang> ma dobro mal sem se zlagal, nisem se peljal 600km ne da bi se vmes ustavil
<slax0r> bi si predstavljal da ma neke varnostne ukrepe ce si ze tolk idiota da bi se posvetil cisto necemu drugemu kot voznji
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: normalno, zato ker avto ni tako sirok kot je prostor med crtama
<slax0r> samo te ne premetava ravno med crtama
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ni normalno..to je sam slabo narejeno :D
<idioterna> s teslo sem se pa peljal do kranja po avtocesti in se cist lepo sam pelje
<yang> jst ne bi zaupal avtopilotu
<idioterna> po sredini pasu
<idioterna> js bi rajs avtopilotu k enmu yangu
<CrazyLemon> tesla ja..sam ti drugi lane assisti niso tako dobri :)
<yang> haha
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ze danasnje mal sirse avtomobile tezko spravlamo v ex-yu-standard-parkplace ki so bili namenjeni ficotom in 101
<idioterna> tesla ma kamero ja
<idioterna> slax0r: ja pa kupi ficota
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<CrazyLemon> fico ftw
<slax0r> idioterna: dobro ohranjenega ficota je tezje dobit kot si mislis :)
<slax0r> + manjsa varnost
<yang> ficovoldtimsr
<slax0r> tako da, no thanks
<idioterna> ja sure
<CrazyLemon> js poznam enga z dobro ohranjenim ficotom
<idioterna> manjsa varnost je pa samo ce se vozis z njim
<yang> mj prvi avto je bil bolhcs
<yang> bolha
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se pelje z njim nekajkrat na leto..drugače je v garaži..skrit :D
<slax0r> idioterna: ce se ne bi rabil vozit, ne bi imel avta :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in tak ga ne bo nikoli prodal
<yang> sej nimas avta zato da se bos zaletaval, ce je ze tko si tank kupis pa je
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> no al pa vsaj bmw x5 al pa ajde un
<idioterna> volvo xc90
<slax0r> tudi celade na motorju/biciklu nimas zato da se bos metal z njega
<idioterna> to mas za varnost
<idioterna> ne celado na biciklu mas zato da si noge ne zlomis ce pades
<yang> pr 130 ti tud x5 ne pomaga ce se zaletis
<idioterna> sej vozis 35 pa vse ob zivce spravljas
<idioterna> po prehitevalnem pasu, ce se le da
<idioterna> pa zatemnjene sipe mas, da si noben ne upa tezit
<slax0r> halo
<slax0r> to je bmw
<slax0r> bmw ne gre po desnem pasu...
<idioterna> volan sam v levo deluje al kako ze
<idioterna> pa zmigovci majo sam on/off switch
<idioterna> nc levodesno
<zdobersek> .yt slon sadez levi pas
<idioterna> ubistvu bi blo ful dobr
<yang> ce mas BMW zate veljajo drugacna CPP pravila
<slax0r> ko zaides na desni pas na AC, javi na fabriko in ti odvzamejo vozilo
<idioterna> ce bi mel bmw tko zmigovce nastimane
<idioterna> da bi izmenicno przigal leve pa desne
<zdobersek> kok pa potem z bmwjem zapustis AC?
<zdobersek> .yt slon sadez levi pas
<jabuk> Slon in Sadež - Levi (š)pas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKDFJloYQC0
<slax0r> zdobersek: hitro moras zavit na zaviralni pas, po moznosti cez polno crto v zadnih trenutkih
<idioterna> zdobersek: z rocno
<idioterna> zavijes v najvecji kraj v nemciji
<idioterna> v Ausfahrt
<yang> haha
<yang> a tisto foro veste, ko sta turista zgubila sled do avta pa ju policisti vprasajo kje sta ga pustila
<yang> pa pravita "ja saj imava zapisano ulico" na Einbahnstrasse"
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 48 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dYOl9Qxo-2c/firefox-48-released-whats-new
<yang> ali so ze UBER vozniki v Slo
<yang> deluje to pri nas
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/YRI2_H9TgNuVPIzl-SzdDaTQSdsPwMVWQz8MOAhkvyQkU_kcpfEkUlBZ3QKtFtwHK21NPb7C2gw=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> fact ^
<slax0r> yang: glede na to da uber page pravi da se "mesto ni podprto" ko vneses ljubljano, bi rekel da ne
<CrazyLemon> ni uberja..je pa ibro!
<CrazyLemon> !g taksist ibro
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro (@LJ_Taksist) | Twitter https://twitter.com/lj_taksist
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/FApqk3D.jpg
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- wat
<msev-> dobra slikca
<msev-> comic
<CrazyLemon> msev- of course
<CrazyLemon> sj ne bi prilepil če bi bila slaba slikca!
<CrazyLemon> only the best for #ubuntu-si
<msev-> we want moar
<CrazyLemon> we all want moar
<pitastrudl> vim plugins? predlogi dobrodošli
<slax0r> https://github.com/slax0rr/MyConfig/blob/master/.vimrc
<Seniorita> MyConfig/.vimrc at master · slax0rr/MyConfig · GitHub
<Seniorita> »MyConfig - My development config, vim configs, ctags configs, etc. Everything I need.«
<slax0r> fugitve, musthave za git
<slax0r> gitgutter musthave
<slax0r> emmet, musthave za html/css
<slax0r> youcompleteme za autocomplete
<slax0r> nerd tree ce hoces met spodoben file browser
<slax0r> ctrlp ce ti je vsec sublime-like c-p file search
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> sprobavam vim-plug
<slax0r> aja, vundle
<pitastrudl> baje je fajn plugin manager
<slax0r> vundle je zakon
<pitastrudl> sam vundle baje ni nic updejtan bil
<pitastrudl> oz ni maintainerja
<slax0r> my pride and joy: https://db.tt/EofsgRFp
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-08-02-12-53-58.png
<slax0r> pitastrudl: cist mozno, uporabljam ga ze sicer par let
<slax0r> zelezna srajca...
<pitastrudl> zgleda kr lep
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1hyzvdg36xg2lv/Selection_165.jpg?dl=0
<pitastrudl> evo moj
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Selection_165.jpg
<pitastrudl> gledam da bi si gor dal solarized
<slax0r> base16 atelier heath + xterm
<pitastrudl> kaj je ta xterm? to je terminal ne?
<slax0r> ja
<pitastrudl> al je to tut nek colorscheme
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> sej js mam xterm?
<pitastrudl> al je to nek idruzga
<pitastrudl> neki druzga*
<slax0r> color scheme za xterm: https://github.com/slax0rr/MyConfig/blob/master/.Xresources
<Seniorita> MyConfig/.Xresources at master · slax0rr/MyConfig · GitHub
<Seniorita> »MyConfig - My development config, vim configs, ctags configs, etc. Everything I need.«
<slax0r> ne, xterm je prav app zase
<slax0r> kaj ma ubuntu po defaultu ne vem
<slax0r> kde ma konsole, verjetno se zmeraj
<slax0r> transparent backgroun
<slax0r> background*
<slax0r> ew :P
<slax0r> sem uporabljal dolg casa, pa mi je presedl
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kak se reče te komponenti
<pitastrudl> terminal pač?
<pitastrudl> ali je to shell
<slax0r> huh?
<slax0r> xterm nima nic z vim
<slax0r> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xterm
<Seniorita> xterm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slax0r> pac terminal emulator
<slax0r> lightweight
<pitastrudl> kul
<slax0r> za WM mam pa i3
<slax0r> se config za tole ce te zanima :D https://github.com/slax0rr/MyConfig/blob/master/i3/config
<Seniorita> MyConfig/config at master · slax0rr/MyConfig · GitHub
<Seniorita> »MyConfig - My development config, vim configs, ctags configs, etc. Everything I need.«
<pitastrudl> kaj je ta i3
<slax0r> window manager
<slax0r> tiling
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kako lahko sploh konfiguriras tiling?
<pitastrudl> imas kake prioritete nastimane?
<pitastrudl> pomoje mas tudi pre-defined vse?
<pitastrudl> pozivije oken
<slax0r> sam si jih premikam kot jih hocem/rabim
<slax0r> ponavadi imam na laptop screenu kak tail na logu
<slax0r> sredinski screen za kodo
<slax0r> desni za browser in bazo
<slax0r> ostalo pa pac, po potrebi
<pitastrudl> aha
<slax0r> drugace pa cist normalno, vec kot odpres oken, vec jih imas vertikalno
<pitastrudl> mas kak workspace manager al neki?
<slax0r> potem lahko dodajas containerje
<pitastrudl> men je pri unity ful vsec ta multi desktop zadeva
<slax0r> containerje stackas vertikalno, horizontalno
<slax0r> v njih das eno ali vec oken
<pitastrudl> mam tri "desktope" horizontalno
<slax0r> spet te lahko v tem containerju stackas
<pitastrudl> containerje?
<slax0r> gres fullscreen
<slax0r> potem se pa pomikas po oknih, levo desno gor dol
<slax0r> https://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#_using_i3
<Seniorita> i3: i3 User’s Guide
<slax0r> kratko in jedernato
<pitastrudl> uporabljas redshift?
<dz0ny> ce si na gmoe mas https://github.com/vibou/vibou.gTile
<dz0ny> k pocne isto
<Seniorita> GitHub - vibou/vibou.gTile: gnome shell extension that tiles windows as you like.
<Seniorita> »vibou.gTile - gnome shell extension that tiles windows as you like.«
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ty
<slax0r> pitastrudl: nope
<CrazyLemon> hitro so pri guglu
<CrazyLemon> že system update za avgust
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.3°C @02.08.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% zahodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:51:31, Kulminacija: 11:12:33, Sončni zahod: 18:33:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<zdobersek> what kind of 'mmm' is that tho
<CrazyLemon> mmm no 50km/h wind gusts
<CrazyLemon> kind of mmm
<pitastrudl> mmmm
<zdobersek> well that there is just naughty
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 To Ship with Nautilus 3.20  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BuwUy9Ua8LM/nautilus-3-20-ubuntu-16-10
<CrazyLemon> yea..4xm is just too damn much
<CrazyLemon> http://news.sky.com/story/briton-burned-after-iphone-explodes-in-pocket-10519902
<Seniorita> Briton Burned After iPhone Explodes In Pocket
<Seniorita> »The mountain biker says Apple have promised to investigate after his handset burned through his shorts and two layers of skin.«
<zdobersek> the phone brexited
<matjaz> ej, a ti Humana zabojniki al kaj so že še obstajajo?
<zdobersek> ja
<matjaz> za eno fakin omaro cunj se mam za znebit
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Atom 1.9.0 Released With Drag And Drop Layout Management, Display Layers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ht045No5AG8/atom-190-released-with-drag-and-drop.html
<lynxlynxlynx> matjaz: če maš možnost, daj raje v kak drug zabojnik, humana ni humana
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e par drugih zbiralcev jih ima
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Hedera is a New Linux Icon Theme Inspired By a Very Old One…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nrX6CPT59cE/hedera-icons-inspired-tango-freedesktop
<matjaz> lynxlynxlynx, k, bom mal preveril
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/duggan/status/664541126469226497
<Seniorita> Ross Duggan auf Twitter: "In Ruby, everything is an object. In Clojure, everything is a list. In Javascript, everything is a terrible mistake."
<lynxlynxlynx> enga sem se spomnu: zoltan
<CrazyLemon> !g humana prodaja v tujino
<Seniorita> Svet24.si - ŠOK! Humana - Oblačila prodajo v tujino?! http://svet24.si/clanek/537cf3b0783c9/sokantna-resnica-o-zabojnikih-humane
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vidu ja
<matjaz> bom pomojem kar na RK nesu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw-MUOCSZrA
<Seniorita> Tech Support Scammer vs Kali Linux - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Follow Me On Twitter : http://goo.gl/mKIm87 Support me on Patreon if you'd like to - https://www.patreon.com/user?alert=2&ty=h&u=3375305 Support me at no cos...«
<CrazyLemon> best line ever "50% of your memory is infected" :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/zasvojenci-z-racunalniskimi-igrami-zacnejo-ze-pri-petih-letih/399443
<Seniorita> Zasvojenci z računalniškimi igrami začnejo že pri petih letih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V Sloveniji je 2,5 odstotka osmošolcev zasvojenih z igranjem računalniških iger, navajajo na Nacionalnem inštitutu za javno zdravje. Ob koncih tedna igrajo skoraj sedem ur na dan.«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27°C @02.08.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% zahodnik 5 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:51:31, Kulminacija: 11:12:33, Sončni zahod: 18:33:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> 7 ur
<zdobersek> fucking wossies
<CrazyLemon> 7 ur?
<CrazyLemon> aja..otroci
<yang> matjaz nesi na rdeci kriz, karitas, ekologi brez meja-tekstilnica
<matjaz> https://simplemobiletools.github.io/
<Seniorita> Simple Mobile Tools
<Seniorita> »A group of simple, stupid, open source Android apps with customizable widgets, without annoying ads and unnecessary permissions.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10154288496943592  evo..ubuntu on air čez 10min
<Seniorita> Ubuntu - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu. 1.304.282 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 5834 Personen sprechen darüber. A community driven operating system. Ubuntu is made for sharing; everyone can...«
<CrazyLemon> če ima kdo kako vprašanje o snapih
<zdobersek> CAN I CHAT WITH UR SNAPS
<matjaz> snapsnapsnap
<msev-> a to simple je zj top al kaj
<msev-> simplemobiletools
<matjaz> a se v 16.04 da premaknit kontrole okna na desno stran?
<msev-> windoze user warning
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hecam se
<msev-> zihr se da
<matjaz> se mi zdi da ne
<matjaz> gnome it is then
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Firefox 48 Released, Multi-Process Enabled By Default For Some Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/v-zHUOC46LU/firefox-48-released-multi-process.html
<zdobbie> precej zanimivo danes
<zdobbie> 1.5h, pa so me kr stirikrat skor umoril
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mene sam 2x
<CrazyLemon> en in isti bmw
<zdobbie> mene en q7!
<zdobbie> pa dva non-descript avta
<CrazyLemon> eh..q7 je Å¡e v redu
<CrazyLemon> q7 te sam enkrat udari
<CrazyLemon> bmw pa večkrat
<zdobbie> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> pa še vedno migaš
<zdobbie> ce ze mora prit do tega, se na q7 ni slabo naslont
<CrazyLemon> bmw me prehiteval (tam cca 120) ko sm js prehiteval kolesarja..in ko je kolesar se peljal v nasprotni smeri
<CrazyLemon> nato je prehiteval 3 avta (vsaj namen je bil tako) medtem ko je z nasprotne strani prihajal avto
<CrazyLemon> nato so vsi bremzali da se ta idiot lahko uštuli nazaj na svoj pas
<CrazyLemon> po tem pa je spet Å¡el prehitevat to kar mu prej ni uspelo
<CrazyLemon> in kaj se zgodi ko se z avtom vračam domov? bmw spet hoče prehitevat čeprav ves čas avti prihajajo po nasprotni strani
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi da tist cliché kr drži
<zdobbie> a je vsaj zmigovce uporablju?
<zdobbie> in zakaj se z avtom vracas domov?
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti ne ves da za tiste z BMWji veljajo posebna CPP pravila ?
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naj pridemo domov?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<CrazyLemon> pridem*
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: s kolesam?
<pitastrudl> po badaševici
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi se se kolesom odpravil na HC
<zdobbie> zate je vsak hrib HC
<CrazyLemon> hitro cesto..ne hillary clinton
<CrazyLemon> sej sm bil danes na hribu!
<CrazyLemon> na gračišče sem šel
<CrazyLemon> s kar v redu hitrostjo!
<CrazyLemon> navzgor vsaj
<zdobbie> navzdol si sel z avtom?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/svet/v-zagrebu-bodo-z-dnk-analizo-pasjih-iztrebkov-oglobili-nevestne-lastnike-tudi-v-sloveniji-so-pasji-iztrebki-velika-tezava-422888
<CrazyLemon> to!
<Seniorita> V Zagrebu bodo z DNK-analizo pasjih iztrebkov oglobili nevestne lastnike. "Tudi v Sloveniji so pasji iztrebki velika težava." - siol.net
<Seniorita> »V Zagrebu bodo na podlagi DNK iz vzpostavljene baze čipiranih psov analizirali DNK pasjih iztrebkov na javnih površinah. Na ta način bodo ugotovili, kdo so nevestni lastniki, ki za svojimi ljubljenčki ne pospravljajo, in jih močno oglobili. Slovenska lastnica petih psov je povedala, da so nevestni lastniki problem tudi pri nas.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/vinakoper-med-marjetico-luko-in-neznanim-ponudnikom/399457
<Seniorita> Vinakoper med Marjetico, Luko in neznanim ponudnikom | Radio Koper
<Seniorita> »Istrabenz je za polovico podjetja, ki obvladuje klet, prejel dve zavezujoči ponudbi. Eno je oddalo javno podjetje. V družini Pišljar zanikajo oddajo druge.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..le gen de
<CrazyLemon> najprej kupijo časopis..zdaj bodo še vinakoper
<lynxlynxlynx> .aptf boost/foreach.hpp
<jabuk> /usr/include/boost/foreach.hpp > libboost1.49-dev,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libboost1.53-dev,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libboost1.54-dev
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Well That Only Took Forever: Ubuntu Phone To Finally Add iCal, CalDav Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4R_gPZcR7o8/ubuntu-phone-calendar-sync-ical-caldav
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kaj tisti inde je kao ko metelkova v lj?
<pitastrudl> si že bil kdaj notri?
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://github.com/LibreELEC/LibreELEC.tv/pull/580 Spotify connect :)
<Seniorita> spotify-connect-web: initial addon by awiouy · Pull Request #580 · LibreELEC/LibreELEC.tv · GitHub
<Seniorita> »LibreELEC.tv - Just enough OS for KODI«
<matjaz> dz0ny, nooice! točno to rabim :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, edino kar manjka, pa nisem še zasledil da bi bilo možno, je multiuser connect device
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy-spotify/blob/develop/mopidy_spotify/spotify_appkey.key
<Seniorita> mopidy-spotify/spotify_appkey.key at develop · mopidy/mopidy-spotify · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mopidy-spotify - Mopidy extension for playing music from Spotify«
<dz0ny> se tole bos rabil
<dz0ny> matjaz: multiuser ni podprt
<dz0ny> spotify nima tazga modela :)
<matjaz> ja vem, sam tisto kar si dal včeraj, je bilo vsaj v "discover" načinu
<matjaz> da dovoli predvajanje tistemu, ki se prvi priklopi
<matjaz> lahko pa se kdorkoli
<lynxlynxlynx> .aptf boost/shared_ptr.hpp
<jabuk> /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp > libboost1.49-dev,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libboost1.53-dev,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libboost1.54-dev
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tist inde je kot ROG
<CrazyLemon> hipiji notr počnejo kar želijo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Catch Up, Catch Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-oFgPBJu6r0/three-videos-three-different-opinions-ubuntu-touch
<upd> https://bitfinex.statuspage.io/ 60$ miljonov so vkradli 119,756btc.
<Seniorita> Bitfinex Status
<Seniorita> »Welcome to Bitfinex's home for real-time and historical data on system performance.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-03
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @03.08.2016 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:48:07, Kulminacija: 11:09:14, Sončni zahod: 18:30:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: i see
<pitastrudl> jutro
<tadej> jutro
<tadej> INDE v Kopru?
<tadej> to je tam k so igrace delal?
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> wtf je z tem mobitelom, glih ko zapuščam hamburg, se vključi TE
<pitastrudl> LTE*
<pitastrudl> 2 tedna sem pa skos na HSDPA Å¡opal, ping over 9000 pa hitrost na psu
<pitastrudl> traceroute Å¡e pokazal da paketi grejo prvo v  SLO
<pitastrudl> tko da je blo še hujš
<pitastrudl> zdej pa itak nimam skor nc signala na poti
<pitastrudl> lyfe is hard
<zdobersek> omg how did u survive
<slax0r> with blackjack and hookers
<dz0ny> Pitastrudl ja od operaterja proxy izkljuc
<yang> Baraka so klicali "Barack Oganja" ko je bil mlad
<zdobersek> ... Oganja?
<yang> @historyinpix
<yang> ja
<yang> torrj so naredili se enega samsung galaxyja
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: uhh, what
<pitastrudl> kako
<pitastrudl> a to se da
<pitastrudl> pač traceroute mi je kazal da gre paket prvo do slovenije
<pitastrudl> pa sm biu skos na hspda, mi ni na LTE nikol Å¡ou, sm mislu da ne gre ker sm v tujini al neki
<pitastrudl> sej mislm da je zdej isto
<pitastrudl> rip signal
<yang> za ircat je tut gprs ok
<yang> jst se nisem videl da bi ldaj moj telefon sel na lte signal
<yang> verjetno mora pisat L al neki takega
<pitastrudl> za ircat ja
<pitastrudl> kak IM se pa že upočasn
<pitastrudl> i
<pitastrudl> e.g. telegram, fb
<pitastrudl> potem pa kdaj hočem kaj pobrskat pa traja celo večnost ker je slab signal do slovenije?
<pitastrudl> vglavnem niso podatki lepo delal, sploh ni blo konstatne povezave
<pitastrudl> the horror
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e ta udarc da skor nikjer ni zastonj wifija :D
<yang> mogoce ma kej veze ce mas noter nastavitve za slovenski APN mogu bi met pa za nemski ?
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu
<zdobersek> hacked by SOVA
<yang> da ne hodo potem promet cez kak proxy
<yang> meni je v nemciji hitro delovalo z BLAU sim kartico
<yang> drugace pa hostli in hoteli imajo ponavadi wifi
<yang> poglej naslednjic za BLAU predplacniska je
<pitastrudl> tuneeeeeeeeeeeeliiii
<yang> https://fsfe.org/news/2016/news-20160725-01.en.html
<pitastrudl> yang:  ja kaj blau so nemske stevilke?
<pitastrudl> js sm uporablu podatke na slo stevilki
<pitastrudl> 7€ za 1.5gb
<yang> bravo za nemce
<yang> blau je nemski prefplacniki provodet
<yang> provider
<pitastrudl> berem ja
<pitastrudl> kr fajn
<yang> verjetno dobis vec prenosa za nizjo ceno kot pri roamingu
<pitastrudl> kje?
<pitastrudl> sej to ni roaming, je zakupljena količina
<pitastrudl> pa 7e je kr pocen za 1.5gb
<pitastrudl> pa ni mi treba kartic menjat
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/dobili-bomo-109-kilometrov-dolgo-kolesarsko-povezavo-od-ratec-do-ljubljane-4270
<Seniorita> Dobili bomo 109 kilometrov dolgo kolesarsko povezavo od Rateč do Ljubljane - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<CrazyLemon> "kolesarsko povezavo" basically..sam smerokazi :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> kr asshole move
<idioterna> namest da bi asfaltiral tiste 4 metre
<speed-> hai
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<yang> /dn/sn
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.bitfinex.com/uncategorized/security-breach/
<Seniorita> Security Breach - Bitfinex blog
<Seniorita> »Today we discovered a security breach that requires us to halt all trading on Bitfinex, as well as halt all digital token deposits to and withdrawals from Bitfinex. We are investigating the breach to determine what happened, but we know that some of our users...«
<CrazyLemon> 60ish mio USD
<speed-> heh
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<slax0r> au?
<speed-> ne spilas vec hs?
<speed-> niti 1x san te nej naklesto :D
<slax0r> eh :D
<slax0r> gres v .at delat?
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> pa mogoce
<speed-> ce me ovi zemejo hehe
<idioterna> hmal se bo spet splacal kupt i guess
<yang> evo so prilopli elektricnega vw up, pravijo pol ure polnjenja do 50%, 1 ura do 100% na polnilnih postajah
<idioterna> js bi si ful rad kupu elektricn avto
<idioterna> sam ne vem kaj nej pol z njim pocnem
<yang> ja zakaj pa ga ne kupis
<yang> starega prodas za 500 eur
<idioterna> ja ful rad bi si tut hello kitty likalnik za lase kupu
<idioterna> pa ne vem kaj nej z njim
<yang> oz pac kolkr je vredn
<idioterna> nimam starega
<idioterna> js se nikol nism bil lastnik nobenga avtomobila
<yang> kolk stane elektricni up
<idioterna> nimam pojma, sam sej nocm fake elektricnga avta kupt
<idioterna> js bi tapravga
<yang> dobis ga lahko za testno voznjo
<CrazyLemon> tesla model X!
<CrazyLemon> p90dl
<idioterna> liebherrja t 282b
<idioterna> recimo
<CrazyLemon> to ni avto :)
<idioterna> kko ni
<idioterna> sej ma volan
<idioterna> pa 4 gume
<CrazyLemon> aja..ok pol je
<idioterna> kaj bi pa se mogu met
<yang> jst sem ze vozil bencinskega upa ko je ven prisel, pa je manjsi noter kot moj, ti ga sploh ne bi mogu vozit idioterna k si tolk dolg
<idioterna> ja sej mi je vseen
<idioterna> sej nocm vozt upa
<idioterna> p90d sm pa ze vozu
<CrazyLemon> model x nisi vozu :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> p90d, nism reku x
<CrazyLemon> p90d ne pomeni nič razn performance, dual motors and 90kwh battery
<CrazyLemon> nisi omenil kateri avto :)
<idioterna> s
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> sej je sam en p90d available ta hip
<CrazyLemon> to ni res :)
<CrazyLemon> x je tudi available
<idioterna> a for preorder and delivery in 2020
<CrazyLemon> naah
<idioterna> to ni "available"
<idioterna> to je "scam"
<CrazyLemon> če ga zdaj naročiš ga dobiš do konca leta
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-36961433
<Seniorita> China's elevated bus: Futuristic 'straddling bus' hits the road - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The 2m-high Transit Elevated Bus took its inaugural test run in the streets of Hebei, much to the amazement of Chinese citizens.«
<dz0ny> omg like for real  https://git.launchpad.net/
<Seniorita> Launchpad
<dz0ny> https://git.launchpad.net/reactnative-ubuntu
<Seniorita> reactnative-ubuntu - [no description]
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš for real?
<idioterna> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/comedy/funnystuff/air-canada-to-start-charging-for-emotional-baggage-in-2017-1.3631162
<Seniorita> Air Canada to start charging for emotional baggage in 2017 - Funny Stuff
<Seniorita> »Air Canada announced this morning that as of 2017, passengers will be required to pay an extra fee to transport any emotional baggage they happen to be carrying with them onto their flight.«
<idioterna> yay canadians
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: testirajo git namest pukezar
<yang> e-up! prevozi samo 160km in stane 25000 eur
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny testirajo? men se zdi da že neki časa uporabljajogit
<CrazyLemon> uporabljajo git*
<dz0ny> mogoce interno
<dz0ny> ne za public zadeve
<yang> ko bodo tok dobre baterije da bo prevozil 1000km, to bo recimo cez kakih 5 let, pa da bo cena primerljiva z osnovnimi bencinskimi modeli, pa bo verjetno dober nakup
<CrazyLemon> ne bo to čez 5 let :)
<yang> 5-10
<yang> 160 km dometa, ce se znajdes v dvournem cestnem zastoju, si ga najebal
<yang> pri bencinarju imas polovico tanka za cca 300 km
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si ga najebal? a misliš da porabiš toliko energije v zastoju al kaj?
<idioterna> yang je mal naiven
<idioterna> pa ne ve da gre 98% energije pr bencinskih avtomobilih v luft ko stojis v zastoju
<idioterna> pr elektricnih pa 0%
<CrazyLemon> en na jutubih je testiral čez celo noč prižgana klima na 20smth stopinj..torej 6-7h "prižgan" avto pa je porabil tam za 10km energije..neki takega
<yang> pr bencinarjih klima dodatno porabi okoli liter bencina
<CrazyLemon> na koliko ur? :)
<yang> na 100km
<CrazyLemon> a to ti je povedal tist sosed mehanik?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kar zdelo
<idioterna> ker pr bencinarjih klima laufa tko da jo vrti toplotni stroj
<idioterna> pr elektricnih pa ne rabs met motorja, da bi klimo sukal
<idioterna> loh kr na elektriko prklops!
<yang> aha
<yang> no jst se ne spoznam na mehaniko
<idioterna> cudn, pa avto mas
<yang> sej imam tudi mehanika
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: LibreOffice 5.2 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DxeiChOOzRs/libreoffice-5-2-released-whats-new
<idioterna> ja, ni cudn da te nateguje
<yang> ja tok kt tebe tvoj tast
<idioterna> glede cesa?
<yang> na splosno
<idioterna> js mam sam z njegovo hcerko spolne odnose
<idioterna> to si se neki zmotu
<CrazyLemon> well thats rude..how does he feel about that?
<yang> nevem, sumljiv si ti
<idioterna> how is that rude?
<yang> svinger pa nudist pa borec za lgtb
<idioterna> svinger?
<idioterna> neki novga
<idioterna> borec sm pa itak za pravice vseh
<yang> secret swingers party #14
<idioterna> ja sam js nism bil se na nobenem partyju
<idioterna> swingers or otherwise
<idioterna> tko da zgleda si me z nekom zamesal
<yang> malo heca mora bit
<idioterna> skratka, zdej smo ugotovil, da je to samo "hec", da "ce se znajdes v dvournem zastoju, si ga najebal"
<idioterna> elektricni avtomobili ne porabljajo energije ko stojijo
<idioterna> pa ko se cist pocas premikajo porabljajo cisto malo energije
<idioterna> ker je izkoristek motorja prek 90%
<yang> tale up! ma zadaj zatemnjene sipe
<idioterna> ne pa manj kot 30%, tko kot pri motorjih z notranjim izgorevanjem
<yang> ok
<idioterna> oz. manj kot 10% ko se gres speljevanje in zaviranje
<idioterna> ce ne bi mel bicikla bi si za po mestu zihr kupu elektricn avto
<idioterna> tko mam pa bicikl pa ne vidm fore
<idioterna> zakaj bi se avto kupoval
<yang> vidim prrdnosti da ti ne ropota in ne smrdi
<idioterna> pa da je gorivo zastonj pa da pogosto lahko tudi zastonj parkiras
<matjaz> https://lwn.net/Articles/695994/
<Seniorita> TP-Link agrees to allow third-party firmware in FCC settlement [LWN.net]
<Seniorita> »The US Federal Communications Commission (FCC) has announced a settlement with network-hardware manufacturer TP-Link, covering both the company's non-compliance with FCC transmission-power regulations and the company's plan to lock-out third-party firmware—including open-source firmware projects like OpenWrt. "While manufacturers of Wi-Fi routers must ensure reasonable safeguards toprotect radio parameters, users are otherwise free to customize 
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/02/iranian-hackers-compromise-telegram/
<Seniorita> Iranian hackers compromise Telegram's secure messaging
<Seniorita> »Telegram prides itself on private messaging that lets activists escape government censorship and crackdowns, but it might have a crisis on its hands in Iran. S...«
<speed-> slax0r lekar bo ja, me zovejo na razgovor :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Is Windows 10 Anniversary Update Deleting Linux Partitions?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yv1V_wBMrvU/windows-10-anniversary-update-delete-partition
<slax0r> speed-: kul :)
<speed-> eh jebiga tak je naneslo
<speed-> te bon pac sau malo delat :D
<speed-> glavno ka nej trbej nemski znati!
<idioterna> a madzarsko govorijo :)
<speed-> verjetno da ne
<speed-> pa tudi nebi nic pomagalo :)
<speed-> šör pa bor ostalo nem tudom
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to mate vi tako zmotno predstavo
<speed-> ker z druge strani govorijo italjansko do postojne
<speed-> tu pa prides 1km od meje pa se konca :)
<yang> ka te gucis?
<speed-> po eni strani malo skoda, ker zdaj pac nebom nigdar znal :D
<speed-> yang gucin ka mi pase
<yang> doro je :)
<speed-> ce zacnem tipkat po nasi, vam niti google translate nebo mogel pomagat :)
<speed-> po nase*
<idioterna> sej mamo na drugih kanalih prekmurce pa jim bomo pejstal ce se nam bo zdel da nas dissas
<speed-> heh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SpecializedADRIA/videos/1726102814319176/
<Seniorita> Specialized Bicycles - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Specialized Bicycles, 's-Heerenberg. 1.527.979 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 67 Personen sprechen darüber. We think, talk, love, live and breathe bikes.«
<CrazyLemon> magic
<yang> sem gledu da se vintage specialke prodajajo od 2500 eur dalje
<idioterna> dalje?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> to si pa narobe vidu
<yang> tudi po 5000 so
<idioterna> ja, pa tudi po 50 so
<yang> na tisti spletni strani ne
<idioterna> aja dunno
<idioterna> js na ebay pogledam
<yang> steel-vintage.de
<yang> za berlinske hipsterje
<yang> nisem vedu da je colnago stara firma
<yang> pa tud to nisen vedu da je italjanska, sem mislu da je tam iz azije neki
<idioterna> svasta :)
<idioterna> ernesto colnago je ful azijsko ime ja
<idioterna> tle mas
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XqBjSUmBaw
<Seniorita> How to Pronounce Italian Cycling Brands - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The names of different cycle and component manufacturing companies are sometimes difficult to pronounce. Here are some helps.«
<idioterna> campanYOLO
<yang> lahk bi bil tud Hiroshima Colnago recimo, happens to be Ernesto
<zdobbie> pa ni
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-03/bitcoin-plunges-after-hackers-breach-h-k-exchange-steal-coins
<yang> nekatere delajo na taiwanu
<Seniorita> Bitcoin Sinks After Hackers Steal $65 Million From Exchange - Bloomberg
<Seniorita> »Bitcoin plunged after one of the largest exchanges halted trading because hackers stole about $65 million of the digital currency.«
<yang> btc je 500 eur
<zdobbie> used to be more
<yang> 650 je bil vceraj
<zdobbie> used to be more than that too
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> zgleda da je situacija z netom dost bolsa na avtocesti
<idioterna> https://ourworldindata.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ftotHealthExp_pC_USD_long-1.png
<CrazyLemon> so..chile?
<idioterna> :japan:
<CrazyLemon> 2x the cost for 2years
<CrazyLemon> not worth it
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lubuntu: Copy-paste iz non-wine programa v wine program (Å¡umniki problem)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6513/copy-paste-iz-non-wine-programa-v-wine-program-sumniki-problem
<zdobbie> Coup: San Andreas https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/4vxqza/turkish_television_shows_secret_codes_from_the/
<Seniorita> Turkish television shows secret codes from the coup which are actually GTA IV Cheat codes : europe
<Seniorita> »Titel explains everything, i found this video on our german reddit page and wanted to share it with you guys. **Link** to the video:...«
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnom http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/senior-gop-officials-exploring-options-trump-drops/story?id=41089609
<Seniorita> Senior GOP Officials Exploring Options if Trump Drops Out - ABC News
<Seniorita> »Republican officials are exploring how to handle a scenario that would be unthinkable in a normal election year: What would happen if the party's presidential nominee dropped out?ABC News has learned that senior party officials are so frustrated — and confused — by Donald Trump's erratic behavior...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 5 Simple Steps To Enable Bash on Windows 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bqh9F1NNjcE/enable-bash-windows-10-anniversary-update
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/KQT1FO4H/
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/well-that-explains-it.jpg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: not worth it for the health care
<idioterna> but worth it for loli hentai al kva ze
<CrazyLemon> idioterna not worth it for only 2 years
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj je loli hentai
<CrazyLemon> underage cartoons?
<zdobbie> MLP, but for the Japanese market
<CrazyLemon> whats with the acronyms ffs..this is not reddit
<CrazyLemon> we do not understand you
<zdobbie> oh I'm sorry
<zdobbie> I misunderestimated your age
<CrazyLemon> you always do
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma sej verjetn so ksne boljse besede
<idioterna> cak, se bom posvetoval
<CrazyLemon> !g acronym mlp
<Seniorita> MLP - Acronym Finder http://www.acronymfinder.com/MLP.html
<CrazyLemon> my little pony?
<CrazyLemon> ali multilink ppp?
<zdobersek> guess.
<CrazyLemon> multilink ppp
<zdobersek> we let elders to guess multiple times, so guess again.
<idioterna> aha aha
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bakunyu je zate
<CrazyLemon> multilink p2p?
<idioterna> sm zvedu
<CrazyLemon> !g bakunyu
<Seniorita> What is Bakunyu? [Definition, Meaning] - Honey's Anime http://blog.honeyfeed.fm/what-is-bakunyu-definition-meaning/
<CrazyLemon> honeyfeed ...
<idioterna> i have no idea what honeyfeed is
<idioterna> jsm vprasu druzinskega strokovnjaka za hentai
<CrazyLemon> So explosive milk… hmm… It can only mean one thing – giant, exploding breasts! (Yay!)
<CrazyLemon> i like my breast like i like my women..non exploding
<CrazyLemon> pa hvala bogu za 'forget me' extension :)
<idioterna> ok ti nisi za na japonsko
<CrazyLemon> sm sm..i like them schoolgirls outfits
<idioterna> grem stavt da ti je se keirin weird
<CrazyLemon> that doesnt bother me at all
<CrazyLemon> !g keirin
<Seniorita> Keirin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirin
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm mislu da je spet nek weird japanese hentai shit :D
<zdobersek> we track now boys?
<CrazyLemon> sej kmalu bo keirin v riu
<idioterna> jah sej
<idioterna> rule 34
<zdobersek> well actually
<zdobersek> v soboto je cestna dirka
<idioterna> Keirin pounds Tori's twinkie hole - Helix Studios
<idioterna> to dobis ce searchas keirin porn
<idioterna> apparently it's gay.
<CrazyLemon> !g tori beverly hills
<zdobersek> in kaj je s tem narobe?
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo tori beverly hills tori beverly hills
<idioterna> zdobersek: there's no bike on the pic
<zdobersek> someone's overcompensating .... https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/ColwoodKeirin.jpg
<zdobbie> ekola http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/v-spaniji-flashmob-sprozil-teroristicno-paniko-4332
<Seniorita> V Španiji flashmob sprožil teroristično paniko - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Upgrade Bash on Windows 10 to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cGhZrecL_b4/upgrade-bash-windows-10-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: An Unofficial Instagram App for Ubuntu Phone Is Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Zj9FXTKSMxg/instagraph-instagram-app-ubuntu-phone-alpha
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-04
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @04.08.2016 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:49:20, Kulminacija: 11:09:09, Sončni zahod: 18:28:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 39min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> jutro slax0r
<yang> E-kaia lahko napolni mobilni telefon z energijo rastlin
<zdobersek> aha
<yang> a ste prebrali kak zakon so sprejeli v nemciji, sedaj morajo ISPji omogocati prosto izbiro modem hardwera, torej lahko proprietary opremo zamenjajo s cim bolj odprtim
<yang> pri nas ti se vedno ISP doloca kaksno opremo moras imeti
<idioterna> seprav je kr hecn da mam js linux box
<zdobersek> "ooh, the special snowflake!"
<idioterna> najbrz mam ksne veze
<yang> linux box, kam pa zicke od fiber modema oz dsl vtaknes ? neko terminalno opremo moras imeti za to...
<yang> naceloma bi verjetno fiber zicke lahko vtaknil v mikrotik ali cisco ne v tisti fiber modem ki ti ga provajder distribuira, sam ne vem kako bi pol delovalo
<yang> pr Init7 ISPju sem videl da ze dajejo take obicajne switche end userjem
<yang> mas v svici 1/1 gbit doma za 777 CHF letno
<idioterna> nimam niti dsl niti fiber modema
<idioterna> koaksialc pride, js pa dobim utp
<idioterna> sam ne vem v cem bi bla razlika
<idioterna> ce bi loh svoj modem uporabu
<idioterna> glede na to da se itak ne morm odloct ker modem bo na drugi strani
<zdobbie> so build your own ISP
<zdobbie> with blackjack and hookers
<idioterna> i don't think you can push a decent bitrate through hookers
<yang> pr nas je coax in fiver vezan samo na Amis/Simobil ostali ponudniki niso mozni
<yang> na dsl pa se da druge izbrati, samo hitrost je nikakva
<yang> telefonske omarice niso nikoli posodobili in tudi te zice so fiksno v stenah, se jih ne da zamenjati
<zdobbie> unless you rekt the walls
<idioterna> drugac iz vzidane bakrene zajle je dost easy nardit prostor za cev
<idioterna> ce ene 600kV prklops gor je kr lukna
<idioterna> edin problem je k omet ponavad odpade
<yang> haj
<yang> haha
<yang> sej je lukna noter s premerom 3cm, samo kako bos druge kable not spravil, mislim da je nemogoce ce ne podres stene
<yang> men je tehnik od t2 reku naj kar speljem nov utp kabel dol na glavno omarco ce zelim visjo hitrost
<yang> pa ne smes takih posegov brez soglasja delat hehe
<CrazyLemon> ni poseg če nič ne razbiješ
<zdobbie> ja fak no
<zdobbie> ksni vandali
<zdobbie> sam razbijal bi
<yang> kako bi pa zgledal da bi vsaj stanovalec iz stanovanja svoj parapet vlekel dol
<yang> vsaj/vsak
<yang> sicer so mi hotli prodat shdsl k baje gre med 5-10mbit simetricno na obstojecem linku, samo je blo ful drago
<yang> itak je pa uptime optike v povprecju nad 97% letno
<yang> se spomnim prvega kabelskega interneta, vec je blo downtima, kot uptima
<idioterna> 97%?
<idioterna> to je pa kr mal
<yang> ja kake 3 dni je morbit downtima, ce pade kdaj link za en dan dol, ce je napaka ali nadgradnja omrezja
<yang> sicer so tolk resni, da izvajajp nadgradnje vedno v zgodnjih jutranjih urah ko je najmanj prometa
<yang> pa tudi obvescajo prek mailing liste kdaj je planiran upgrade
<idioterna> 97% je 10 dni downtime na leto
<idioterna> 99.8% je 18 ur na leto
<idioterna> to je verjetno bolj prav
<yang> ja okoli 99% verjetno
<yang> kadar je upgrade je omenjen priblizno max. downtime nekje 5 ur, ponavadi pa hitreje uredijo, morda samo zamenjajo napravo ali kaj podobnega
<idioterna> flashajo router
<idioterna> to traja ksne 10 minut ce gre vse kul
<yang> ja
<idioterna> al pa par ur ce vse crkne pa morjo drug box prnest
<yang> takrat vcasih zgine tut moja vlan konfiguracija, pol pa itak nihce razen core adminov ne zna tega popravt, tko da imam vecji downtime kot ostali
<yang> enkrat je srl core admin na dopust sem bil kake 5 dni brez neta
<yang> verjetno zato ker sem samo njega direktno obvestil, ce bi ostale obvestil bi veliko hitreje uredili
<CrazyLemon> torej..sam svoj grob koplješ?
<yang> ne, custom komfiguracijo imam, saj se je to samo enkrat zgodilo da se je pobrisala ko so verjetno menjali router in glih takrat je bil ta admin na dopustu
<yang> tisti na helpdesku pa niso znali odpraviti napake
<yang> ker tudi dostopa do routerjev verjetno nima glih vsak
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/popey/status/760813314851086336
<Seniorita> Alan Pope  auf Twitter: "Seen multiple reports that the Windows 10 Anniversary Update deletes other partitions (containing Linux installs) without asking. :S"
<CrazyLemon> a je mogoče kako naštimat atom da vsakič ko napišeš { in on dopolni z } da skoči tudi v novo vrstico?
<zdobbie> https://i.sli.mg/bUCGbj.jpg "it's not like they have guns or anythiOH RIGHT MURICA"
<yang> evo v kampaniji za brexit so placali 650k GBP lgbt modnemu kreatorju, ki je preko socialnih omrezjih pozival mlade naj glasujejo za izstop
<lynxlynxlynx> plačali za kaj?
<zdobersek> well it fucking worked didn't it
<yang> lynx donirali so 650k v njegovo fundacijo oz. podjetje, korupcija pac, da je promoviral brexit na socialnih omrezjih itd.
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, 650k je čist preveč za kaj takega
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni javni denar
<yang> tako so povedali, so videli transferje brexit kampanije nekaj dni pred volitvami, to je baje nek znan kreator
<lynxlynxlynx> sliši se zelo anekdotalno
<yang> https://www.buzzfeed.com/marieleconte/vote-leave-donations?utm_term=.syM1K0WbW#.jrk8LynDn
<Seniorita> Why Did Vote Leave Donate £625,000 To A 23-Year-Old Fashion Student During The Referendum - BuzzFeed News
<Seniorita> »The winning pro-Brexit group made the unusual decision to hand an enormous sum of money to a hitherto unknown political campaigner in the final days of the EU referendum campaign, limiting scrutiny...«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Share Files From The Command Line With transfer.sh  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iQ7elVbLP3U/easily-share-files-from-command-line.html
<lynxlynxlynx> buzzfeed, ne se hecat
<yang> http://www.independent.co.uk/student/news/vote-leave-gives-fashion-student-darren-grimes-625000-brexit-eu-referendum-beleave-a7169601.html
<Seniorita> Vote Leave gave fashion student Darren Grimes £625,000 days before the EU referendum, Electoral Commission records show | News | Student | The Independent
<Seniorita> »Vote Leave gave £625,000 to a fashion design student in the days before the EU referendum to persuade young voters to opt for Brexit, it has been revealed.«
<yang> a je tole kej bolj verodostojen link
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> twitter: 2.1k followers
<CrazyLemon> facebook: 300+ followers
<CrazyLemon> instagram: 500+ followers
<yang> sej je trump tudi napovedal, da bo prispeval k stroskom za povecanje oprsja pri vseh volilkah starih do 25
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u jell?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niga pls
<zdobersek> yang: makes you wanna vote for him?
<CrazyLemon> facebook: 498 followers
<CrazyLemon> twitter: 225 followers
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam google+!
<yang> nevem , ce se bom kdaj odlocil za menjavo spola se bom o tem najprej konzultiral z idioterno
<zdobersek> but where's ur 625k GBP
<zdobersek> yang: tega dejansko nbenga ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek on western union
<yang> zdobbie, ni tako zelo nemogoce, v FSF community jih je ze nekaj zamenjalo spol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JozeS: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43839#Comment_43839
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Learn a New Word Every Time You Open The Terminal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pxG6CVsRekU/learn-new-word-terminal
<idioterna> yang: js ti odsvetujem
<idioterna> sosolci te bodo zafrkaval
<yang> nisem mel veliko sosolcev ;) in prakticno skoraj nikogar od njih ne vidim ;)
<yang> sicer pa idioterna, a tebe niso sosolci zafrkabali, pri nas ni bilo nobenga da se ne bi kdaj norcevali z njega
<idioterna> ma mene so v osnovni soli tepli
<idioterna> v srednji so se pa pocutl prevec inferiorne
<idioterna> "on je cudn" so rekl
<yang> to je bila obicajna praksa prezivljanja prostega casa se zafrkavati s sosolci in se tepsti ali braniti, vsaj pri nas
<idioterna> k sm spomladi v prvem letniku pred razredom zagovarjal raziskovalno nalogo o algoritmih za razvrscanje taskov v masivno paralelnih racunalnikih
<yang> pa najvecji je bil pri nas najmocnejsi pol pa dol po lestvici
<idioterna> so kr "wtf"
<idioterna> "sej tega se nismo jemal"
<yang> a te niso zmerjali s piflarjem
<idioterna> v srednji ne, k nism bil piflar
<idioterna> sam vedu sm vse
<yang> pol si jo poceni odnesel
<yang> a si ti lojzeta smida zamenju kot admin
<idioterna> ne da bi vedu
<idioterna> sm ga pa spostoval, k on je tut vse vedu
<yang> z lojzetom smo igrice menjaval v osnovni soli, pa sosed je skoz z njim tenis igral, k je reku da mu pol lojze vse na racunalniku zrihta
<yang> ceprav lojze je hodil na prule jaz pa na trnovsko-rakovsko
<yang> in v osnovi se nismo marali s tistimi ko so hodili na prule
<yang> ceprav mi ni jasno kako so eni otroci iz mojega bloka lahko hodili na prule, drugi pa na trnovsko
<yang> ker v zadnjih letih moras otroka vpisati na najblizjo solo
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to obvezno
<yang> kolegs ki zivi na rakovi mu nido dovolili da bi otroke vpisal drugam kot na livado
<yang> prulska sola je bila skoraj 1x dalj kot trnovska od mene in se na drugi strani ljubljanice
<yang> treba je blo dol cez ta velik most in potem se nazaj proti centru
<yang> pa ne vem kdaj tocno so prenovili most na opekarski, se mi zdi da sele v 80ih letih
<yang> a ti si na galjevico hodil
<idioterna> na rudnik
<CrazyLemon> js pa na Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> just fyi
<zdobbie> jst pa na hudinjo
<zdobbie> in vsi vejo
<zdobbie> da hudija ubija
<CrazyLemon> čist hud
<zdobbie> how could I not be
<zdobbie> ce sem prezvel
<yang> zdobbie a ste uporabljali motorne zage pr tehnicnem pouku
<zdobbie> dejansko smo
<zdobbie> ampak ne lih stihlce
<yang> mi smo mei cirkularko
<yang> sam je bla skoz pod kljucem
<yang> pa za mrezo
<idioterna> mi smo itak vse to mel doma
<idioterna> tko da sm se naucu uporablat
<yang> najvec kar smo mel so ble tistr rocne zagice za tanek les in tiste milimeter debela rezila ki so se stalno trgala
<yang> pol si moral novega not vpenjat
<idioterna> snicl zagce
<idioterna> men se je sam enkrat strgala
<yang> brezvezna zaga
<idioterna> pol mi je pa fotr pokazu kako je treba
<idioterna> ne smes prtiskat
<yang> men se je skoz
<idioterna> sam zagat
<yang> mislim da smo pol iz zlehnobe se v solsko klop zagali
<yang> ma jst sem mel pr starih starsih taptavo zago za les, pa ded je mel cirkularko, ampak sem lahko samo gledu
<yang> se je bal da si bombkej narefu
<yang> tista cirkularka je bla krctaboo item ja
<yang> stric in ded sta zagala kdaj deske, jaz pa sem samo opazoval
<yang> zato mam verjetn se vedno vse prste
<idioterna> js mam tut vse prste
<idioterna> pa sm ze kr dost nazagal
<CrazyLemon> mi smo s to "snicl zagco" izdelovali modele
<CrazyLemon> pri tehničnem pouku
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mam les pa to žagco nekje v hiši
<CrazyLemon> pa izrezan model avta
<matjaz> Elliot uses tabs
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<matjaz> pa ful počas tipka
<CrazyLemon> matjaz toliko glasov v glavi..tudi ti bi počasi tipkal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> :D
<yang> ja vidis crazy, dobro se spomnis tudi mi smo rezali nekaj avtu podobnega in potem sestavili skupaj
<yang> http://jp.si/plagiat.jpg
<idioterna> to je kr nesramn
<idioterna> da se zdej njej to pripisuje
<speed-> :D
<speed-> lepa pesmica
<idioterna> to pa je
<idioterna> sam k njej so govor napisal professional speechwriterji iz agencije
<idioterna> ona se je sicer zajebala k je rekla "to sm vse sama nardila"
<idioterna> pa pozabla nalepko "leclerc" odlept z embalaze od torte
<yang> http://jp.si/melany41.jpg
<idioterna> slavic mail order brides
<yang> haha
<zdobersek> trump loves russia
<zdobersek> putin visits slovenia
<zdobersek> slovenian married to trump
<zdobersek> whyalwaysus.jpg
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/2duRnFk
<Seniorita> "Dragonite ran away" - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> oh.. Å¡e virtualni ass grab mi ni ratal..tko hitro je quitnila :(
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 14.04.5 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uYGMh6Sy8c0/ubuntu-14-04-5-point-release-hwe
<slax0r> sloppiness will not be tolerated, CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> nor will slappiness
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype for Linux (Alpha) Now Lets You Change Status from the Indicator Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bysE1z9D-0Y/skype-for-linux-alpha-1-4-set-status-tray
<zdobbie> should I stay or should I go now
<slax0r> why not both?
<zdobersek> .jpg ?
<CrazyLemon> .png
<slax0r> .jif
<CrazyLemon> .gpeg ?
<slax0r> .tiff
<CrazyLemon> .ico ?
<slax0r> .exe
<slax0r> best img evar
<zdobbie> nc nau
 * CrazyLemon downlodads
<zdobbie> mr roboto bo
<CrazyLemon> downloads*
<CrazyLemon> V Kopru pa so sinoči policisti ustavili 18-letno domačinko s skuterjem. Ugotovili so, da nima veljavnega vozniškega dovoljenja, zato so ji moped zasegli. Prislužila pa si je tudi obdolžilni predlog.
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale pa nima sreče
<CrazyLemon> mulci se ves čas lovijo z motorji brez čelad
<zdobersek> ma ce majo froci te vespe
<CrazyLemon> vespe?
<CrazyLemon> nimajo vesp..skuterje majo
<zdobbie> ma to brnece sranje no
<CrazyLemon> ja..skuter
<zdobbie> namest da bi kolo al pa skirco vzel
<pitastrudl> mah u kopru je tist hribi n itak se nobenmu gor ne dal z kolesom ganjat v tej vročini
<pitastrudl> zato majo pač vsi mulci motorje
<pitastrudl> in so glasni za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/zda-iranu-z-letalom-poslale-400-milijonov-dolarjev/399573
<Seniorita> ZDA Iranu z letalom poslale 400 milijonov dolarjev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Administracija ameriškega predsednika Baracka Obame je Iranu tajno z letalom poslala 400 milijonov dolarjev, ki naj bi bili odkupnina za pet ameriških zapornikov.«
<slax0r> seveda so glasni
<slax0r> ce pol izpuha pomecejo ven
<slax0r> da namesto 50 se pelje 55
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mene sploh ne skrbi kako glasni so..ampak to da so brez čelade in da jim je vseeno za cestno prometna pravila
<slax0r> potem se pa kurba dere ze eno uro preden do tebe pride pa se 2 uri po tem ko se mimo tebe odpelje
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: to je res, Å¡e posebi ko je tok italjanov na cesti
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj italijani so navajeni na take idiote
<pitastrudl> to je res
<CrazyLemon> mi (normalni) pa nismo
<pitastrudl> naj povišajo starostno omejitev na 18 pa izpit, pa jim ne bo treba več skrbet glede čelade
<pitastrudl> bojo mel dovol drugih skrbi :)))
<pitastrudl> sploh nevem zakaj lahk 14 letni mulci motorje pelejo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj že zdaj majo druge skrbi..zakaj pa misliš da so na motorju
<CrazyLemon> da lahko 13letnice prevažajo s sabo
<pitastrudl> lmao
<slax0r> nista bla mlada nikol? :D
<pitastrudl> mene je bl skrbel moj wodcutting level na runescape
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tako da bi brezglavo se peljal z motorjem in ogrožal sebe in druge? ne
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, da bi 13letnice prevazal s sabo :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to še zdaj počneva..
<pitastrudl> :DDD
 * CrazyLemon high5s pitastrudl 
<pitastrudl> o/
<CrazyLemon> \o
<idioterna> slax0r: jsm babe pecu z biciklom
<slax0r> a sm lahko vajin prijatelj?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> si prestar
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> :'(
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če želiš bit najin prijatu prpel 13 letnico s sabo
<slax0r> drugac pa, vidim dost starejsih ljudi se po murski z temi frcomatiki in skuterji brez celad
<zdobersek> kle je sam en citrovc prestart
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<zdobersek> prestar
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: prav!
<pitastrudl> haha
<slax0r> oddam oglas na FB
<slax0r> da iscem 13 letnico
<pitastrudl> sej je so tut stari dedki z skuterji po kopru
<pitastrudl> brez čelade
<slax0r> se prej pa grem po anal lube za v zapor
<pitastrudl> ampak oni se furajo kot se spodobi
<slax0r> mam obcutek da ga bom rabu...
<pitastrudl> ne pa šopat na polno po pločniku
<pitastrudl> slax0r: ti en bo pomagu
<slax0r> idioterna: tut js ^^
<CrazyLemon> TIL sudo bash logs you into root
<CrazyLemon> wat
<slax0r> nisem nikol izpita naredil za moped, razen pac ko sem dobil A kategorijo z B kategorijo
<zdobbie> ... kaj pa si pricakoval?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: slowpoke
<slax0r> so does sudo su -
<slax0r> and sudo -i
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič
<CrazyLemon> ja sej..sudo su - sm uporabljal do zdaj
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> ker nism vedu za ssudo bash!
<CrazyLemon> sudo*
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k si ze lih root, a loh pejstnes sem output od ene komande?
<slax0r> ja sudo bash zazene bash kot root
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure
<pitastrudl> rm -rf / ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: rm -rf /boot
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: !!!!
<slax0r> --no-preserve-root si pozabu
<pitastrudl> damnit
<pitastrudl> a ni en bug to k brickne UEFI mašine
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon: rm -rf /boot
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon:: ukaz ni bil najden
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni bug..feature je
<zdobbie> jajaja
<pitastrudl> no ja
<pitastrudl> feature
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: btw, zsh > bash
<pitastrudl> why
<slax0r> prettier
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> pretty > *
<slax0r> pitastrudl: mogoce je sam config, ampak autocompletion dela velik bolje, metric shitton of aliases etc
<matjaz> ta interactive autocompletion al kako bi temu reku, je awesome
<idioterna> slax0r: a moj prjatu bi bil
<idioterna> loh ti prijavnico poslem
<slax0r> idioterna: kolk je clanarina?
<CrazyLemon> interactive autocompletion? how does that work.. autocompletion gives you a suggestion and you say not that one, next ?
<idioterna> slax0r: free
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> slax0r don't do it..sj veš kako je s temi free članarinami
<idioterna> slax0r: sam gay rights mors podpirat.
<CrazyLemon> see  ^
<slax0r> idioterna: always
<CrazyLemon> nič ni free!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://db.tt/SNBfyoO5
<slax0r> to je interactive autocomplete
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-08-04-17-39-22.png
<slax0r> vpisal c<tab><tab>
<idioterna> mislm pardon
<slax0r> in lahko z smernimi se pomikam po tem
<idioterna> gay rights so sam zdej aktualni
<idioterna> all rights.
<slax0r> lepo grupirano kaj so ukazi, aliasi, funkcije, parametri etc
<idioterna> -rwxrwxrwx !
<CrazyLemon> ah
<slax0r> premikanje po direktorijih brez 'cd' recimo je tudi neat
<slax0r> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/slax0rr/MyConfig/master/.zshrc
<slax0r> yw
<Seniorita> Images
<pitastrudl> sm vidu ja
<pitastrudl> oz sm mal prebral
<pitastrudl> zgleda fajn
<pitastrudl> in pol prides na neko drugo masino
<pitastrudl> in ne ves vec kako bash dela
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> ^
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> bash je kot bicikl
<slax0r> nikoli ne pozabis :P
<matjaz> https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc
<Seniorita> GitHub - Russell91/sshrc: bring your .bashrc, .vimrc, etc. with you when you ssh
<Seniorita> »sshrc - bring your .bashrc, .vimrc, etc. with you when you ssh«
<matjaz> zato je tole dost uporabno
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> TO THE HOMES!
<slax0r> \o
<zdobbie> how many homes do u have u 0.001-percenter
<zdobbie> jfc
<zdobbie> this psycho
<CrazyLemon> which one? so many psychos in here
<zdobbie> Joanna Welleck
<zdobbie> Wellick
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This is Why the ‘Snap Find’ Command No Longer Works on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/loQ10eObpss/command-sudo-snap-find-error-not-a-bug
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne skenslajo tudi apt-cache search
<zdobbie> kaj pa so skenslal?
<CrazyLemon> snap find
<zdobbie> huehuehuehue
<zdobbie> .yt lcd soundsystem you wanted a hit
<jabuk> LCD Soundsystem - You Wanted A Hit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3G6L8doFcw
<zdobbie> but maybe we don't do hits?!?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 14.04.5 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tEVa2sLQfrs/ubuntu-14-04-5-point-release-download-now
<yang> zakaj naj bi skenslal apt-cache search to je vendar uporabna funkcija
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/YZSbbu6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne vem kako si fckin vedu ampak
 * CrazyLemon lih speku pizzo
<CrazyLemon> like..for realz
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Dober tek!
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<LorD_DDooM> Upam, da boš jutri te kalorije pokuril na Učki al kej :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si obupal z oreščki :>
<zdobbie> je po pizzi natrosu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..orehe Å¡e vedno jem ko me prime sugar rush :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja zdobbie ..če bi bila kakšna z rukulo ali kaka druga weird solata pizza varianta orehi bi pasal gor ja
<CrazyLemon> in nič ne bo s kolesom do ponedeljka :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kak film za prečekirat? :)
<dz0ny> jason
<CrazyLemon> a je že na pašnikih?
<dz0ny> zes
<dz0ny> ts
<CrazyLemon> zec?
<matjaz> suicide squad je v kinu
<CrazyLemon> nehi ti s svojim kinom :P
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/EBCe0dI.gifv
<Seniorita> All systems go, ready for launch.
<matjaz> there are no pirates here!
<zdobbie> he said, after watching the latest episode of Mr. Robot on his personal computing device
<matjaz> shhhh
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcbiGsDMmCM
<Seniorita> Melania Trump and Michelle Obama side-by-side comparison - YouTube
<Seniorita> »At least one passage in Melania Trump's speech Monday night at the Republican National Convention plagiarized Michelle Obama's speech to the Democratic Natio...«
<yang> https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2016/07/melania_-_copie_2.jpg?quality=90&strip=all&strip=all
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Use Google Drive Natively, In Nautilus, On Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Oi6fmJ5d-Ao/access-use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/LigaPrvakovSlovenija/videos/964677600309872/
<Seniorita> Liga Prvakov Slovenija - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Liga Prvakov Slovenija. 31.564 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 6629 Personen sprechen darüber. !Liga Prvakov Slovenija!«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ ti si soccer fan :p
<matjaz> vidu :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Access Google Drive On Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/03TfPfbJr48/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux
<matjaz> ok, a se kje pri nas da kupit pisalno mizo za sedet IN stati?
<idioterna> v ikeji
<matjaz> imajo te mize? TIL
<idioterna> majo lack
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Access Google Drive On Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Gh2mTgxkdWs/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<idioterna> matjaz: http://mcnary.me/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2013/03/IMG_0452.jpg
<matjaz> sam tole je čist preveč dela pri spremembi položaja dela :)
<matjaz> Bekant pa Skarsta zgledata kul
<matjaz> ena električna, ena ročna
<CrazyLemon> !g next desk air pro
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<Seniorita> Air Model | NextDesk http://www.nextdesks.com/air
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> nc ni prevec dela
<idioterna> js sam tipkovnco pa misko dam gor na mizco
<idioterna> in je to to
<idioterna> no pa monitor mogoce mal obrnem da bolj gor gleda
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, 3,4k usd haha
<matjaz> ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> matjaz make one from carbon :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This App Sets Bing Image of the Day as the Wallpaper on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zqq6sQ9HpXQ/set-bing-wallpaper-linux-automatically
<matjaz> NOT WORKING THERE ANYMOAR
<matjaz> bi jo pa takoj imel :)
<matjaz> v eni mat izvedbi
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj lih zato ker tam ne delaš lahk narediš eno
<matjaz> če ne bi blo tolk fakin enih mašin treba bi mogoče še šlo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 14.04.5 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qzFZGhFCynk/ubuntu-14-04-5-point-release-download-now-hwe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kakšnih mašin? a ni potrebno sam met tiste k zrak vn potegne?
<matjaz> ja, za ročno polaganje tkanine + smole ja, sam to je čist preveč umazano delo
<matjaz> pa rabiš pečico
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jah..sj ne boš zdj delal za cel kanal mize
<CrazyLemon> sam zase pa zame
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> !g autoclave
<Seniorita> Autoclave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoclave
<matjaz> za prepreg pa rabiš tole
<CrazyLemon> prepreg?
<matjaz> prepreg as in "pre-impregnated"
<matjaz> tkanina pomočena v smolo
<CrazyLemon> ah..
<matjaz> kaj se je z msev- zgodil?
<matjaz> a je končno začel brat?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je nekam zašel
<CrazyLemon> pa ne ve prebrat poti nazaj
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snapd 2.11 Released With New Commands, Interfaces  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5qnq6VG11iI/snapd-2-11-released-new-features
<yang> CrazyLemon: *sarcasm*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 14.04.5 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L_78Jas4hEU/ubuntu-14-04-5-point-release-download-new-kernel
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in jutri zjutraj bo precej jasno. Ob morju bo zjutraj zapihal jugo.  Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 18, ob morju okoli 20 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno. Popoldne se bodo začele pojavljati krajevne plohe in nevihte, ki bodo proti večeru vse pogostejše. Krajevno bodo možni močnejši nalivi, toča in sunki vetra. Zapihal bo jugozahodnik, proti večeru pa severovzhodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 22 do 30, v jugovzhodnih krajih do 32 stopinj C.
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-05
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeVLxcekEsw
<Seniorita> The World's Biggest Asshole - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After all the arguments, lack of tips and constantly sending back food I finally learned the name of my worst customer, Coleman Sweeney. And I'll never forge...«
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> F R I D A Y
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> pa se do 4ih moram delat :(
<yang> jutro
<dz0ny> .yt rise katy perry
<jabuk> Katy Perry - Rise (Official Lyric Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a0PUTNebeE
<idioterna> a to je od rammsteina cover
<idioterna> aha ni
<idioterna> skoda
<CrazyLemon> .yt rammstein rise
<jabuk> Reise Reise - Rammstein https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms4Or1llVpA
<CrazyLemon> you're welcome
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ta je pa nekam weird
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej pise v commentsih
<idioterna> If not pitch change this video would be blocked on Youtube ;/﻿
<zdobbie> down with the capitalist pigs!
<zdobbie> ma sem s kolesa prsu
<zdobbie> pa se mi ze nc ne da
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Samo_86: RE: Pomoč/razlaga pri konfiguraciji DNS-ov v multiserver namestitvi z ISPConfig 3 CPjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43840#Comment_43840
<zdobersek> se sreca da je
<zdobersek> P E T E K
<idioterna> bit racist.
<CrazyLemon> he's like that on fridays
<dz0ny> https://torrentfreak.com/torrentz-shuts-down-largest-torrent-meta-search-engine-says-farewell-160805/
<Seniorita> Torrentz Shuts Down, Largest Torrent Meta-Search Engine Says Farewell - TorrentFreak
<Seniorita> »Torrentz.eu, one of the world's largest torrent sites, has announced "farewell" to its millions of users. The meta-search engine, which hosted no torrents of its own but linked to other sites including The Pirate Bay, has decided to cease its operation. The surprise shutdown marks the end of an era.«
<zdobbie> I cruise with mah bike, but I don't Crusoe
<slax0r> y not?
<idioterna> he doesn't like them frenchies
<zdobbie> zey taunt in a very vvvvulgar fashion
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43841#Comment_43841
<idioterna> your mother was a hamphster and your father smells of elderberries!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.8°C @05.08.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:06, Kulminacija: 11:12:20, Sončni zahod: 18:29:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 34min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> now go away! or I shall taunt you a second time!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/oi-2016/kolesarstvo/prvi-vrhunec-ria-spilaku-ustreza-trasa-ne-pa-napovedana-vrocina/399632
<Seniorita> Prvi vrhunec Ria: Špilaku ustreza trasa, ne pa napovedana vročina :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »" Vsi smo odlično pripravljeni in motivirani za sobotno dirko. Ta bo taktično nekoliko drugačna, kot smo jih vajeni v profesionalnem kolesarstvu ," pred cestno dirko kolesarjev za olimpijske naslove ...«
<CrazyLemon> novinarji.. "Za zlato naj bi bila najresnejša kandidata Tom Dumoulin in Chris Froome."
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej prvo sliko!
<CrazyLemon> bašeta se s sladoledom! da faq?!?!
<zdobersek> pa fast food vrecka v roki
<CrazyLemon> ja..v mcdonaldsu sta bla!
<zdobersek> mogoce comfort food po temle http://siol.net/sportal/rio2016/slovenski-kolesarji-mimo-ruskega-423124
<Seniorita> V Riu je ustrelil roparja, ko so mimo kolesarili Slovenci - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Dan pred začetkom olimpijskih iger je voznik sredi Ria ustrelil roparja s pištolo, s katero mu je ta pred tem grozil in mu razbil stransko okno. Mimo je prav v tistem trenutku kolesarila slovenska olimpijska ekipa, poroča Daily Mail. Ruski generalni konzul zanika, da bi bil vpleten kdo od zaposlenih na ruskih institucijah v Riu.«
<zdobersek> "Po navedbah tujih medijev je ropar razbil steklo na voznikovi strani, mu s pištolo nameril v glavo in mu zagrozil, naj mu izroči uro in denarnico. Voznik je roparja zvlekel v avto, kjer sta se borila. Ko mu je uspelo vzeti pištolo, ga je z njo ustrelil."
<zdobersek> "V avtu je bil s svojo ženo in hčerko."
<zdobersek> Best father & husband ever.
<CrazyLemon> he was trained by putin himself!
<zdobersek> and again
<zdobersek> the Slovenia connection
<zdobersek> "Witnesses said that at the moment of the shooting Olympic cyclists from Slovenia were passing by on a training exercise."
<zdobbie> humm https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/4w8gbj/if_water_contains_0_calories_then_why_do_i_weigh/
<Seniorita> If water contains 0 calories, then why do I weigh more after drinking it? : shittyaskscience
<Seniorita> »818 points and 43 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Mozilla Has Axed Firefox Hello, Will Remove It From Installs Next Month  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2my8n-J_jB0/firefox-hello-discontinued-removed
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobbie: slučajno imam eno kompilacijo med zaznamki: http://imgur.com/gallery/IMx2Z
<Seniorita> Reddit asks science questions - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> good thing to bookmark
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nice ones
<CrazyLemon> https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/04/apple-announces-long-awaited-bug-bounty-program/
<Seniorita> Apple announces long-awaited bug bounty program | TechCrunch
<Seniorita> »Tech companies hold the keys to some of our most personal information — payment details, health records, chat logs with our lovers and archives of family..«
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..bug bounty pa invite only :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6C31utPePc
<Seniorita> Donald Trump's First Day in Office as President! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What would Trumps first order of business be?«
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4w7o1j/itfinex_update_regarding_margin_funding_providers/d6580ww?context=3
<Seniorita> zanetackett comments on itfinex Update Regarding Margin Funding Providers and BTC holders
<Seniorita> »Yes, that is correct. However, the details for settling positions/balances hasn't been finalized yet so I'm not sure how balances/trades made...«
<upd> že 2 dni popravljajo stran odkar je hack bil
<upd> majo ful dela :)
<yang> dela majo sami s sabo ker so sebe okradli ;)
<upd> ...
<CrazyLemon> yay avgust..yay gužve
<zdobersek> yay turisti
<zdobersek> odlicno leto bo!
<lynxlynxlynx> hrvaški grzs svari turiste pred naravno selekcijo :>
<idioterna> ja sej prov
<idioterna> majo kr dost takih skal k niso lih za v papucah
<yang> spilja
<yang> klicem enga prjatla, pravim dobiva se pri hotelu union pravi kje je to, povej mi kateri lokal je zraven
<zdobersek> ah, ti prjatli
<yang> ne bi se cudil ce bi iz maribora prisel ampak ta je ze celo zivljenje v lj
<yang> dandanes si lahko tudi neumen, ce imas pametni telefon te pripelje do cilja
<zdobbie> biti neumen ni lih prepovedano
<yang> je pa malcek neprijetno
<yang> upam da bo nasel in ne bo zasel na drugo stran ljubljanice
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie bo ja..za hrvate :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-3-booting-part-ii-ethernet-all-the-awesome/
<Seniorita> Pi 3 booting part II: Ethernet - Raspberry Pi
<Seniorita> »Yesterday, we introduced the first of two new boot modes which have now been added to the Raspberry Pi 3. Today, we introduce an even more exciting addition: network booting a Raspberry Pi with no SD card. Again, rather than go through a description of the boot mode here, we’ve written a fairly comprehensive guide …«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-zaradi-neprilagojene-hitrosti-mladi-voznik-izgubil-oblast-nad-vozilom-neprivezan-sopotnik-hudo-poskodovan.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Hudi nesreči z mladimi vozniki: kriva hitrost, v obeh pa neprivezani potniki padli iz avtomobila
<Seniorita> »Pri Brestanici je zaradi neprilagojene hitrosti s ceste zletel 20-letnik, ki je imel vozniško dovoljenje šele 14 dni. V ovinku pri Voličini pa je na travniku pristal 21-letnik. V obeh nesrečah so med prevračanjem iz vozil padli potniki, ki niso bili privezani.«
<CrazyLemon> če pa to ni ironija pa ne vem kaj je :D
<idioterna> predstavli si kolk bi blo mrtvih ce bi se tile loleki vozil s kolesi
<idioterna> masakr!
<CrazyLemon> zihr bi meli drese "naj kolesar" :)
<idioterna> ja, pa prvezani ne bi bli!
<CrazyLemon> nodi!
<anny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> idioterna obisk maš! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bo pa danes netivo?
<zdobersek> PATRIARHALNA DRUZBA IMA ZASNOVE V GENIH
<anny_> zdobbie, kuga se pa dereš?
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM9BWtppzko
<Seniorita> Dunkirk - Announcement [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From filmmaker Christopher Nolan (“Interstellar,” “Inception,” “The Dark Knight” Trilogy) comes the epic action thriller DUNKIRK, in theaters July 21, 2017.«
<matjaz> Could. Be. Amazing.
<anny_> CrazyLemon, te zanima, kaj je bilo z nodijem
<CrazyLemon> anny_ verjetno si mu dala klofuto pa je Å¡el nazaj v nodiland
<anny_> nope
<anny_> enemu mojstru, ki se spozna na linux sem pokazala, kje lahko vpraša druge mojstre
<anny_> a nisem prijazno bitje?
<CrazyLemon> če je mojster potem ne potrebuje drugih mojstrov
<anny_> nihče ne ve vsega
<matjaz> msev-a lahko vpraša kar hoče
<idioterna> o
<anny_> celo ti ne! :p
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tenks da si me highlightal
<idioterna> anny_: a to je name letel?
<idioterna> js vse vem.
<idioterna> i know how many nose hairs you've got!
<idioterna> iz kerga filma je ze to?
<anny_> tema je bila linux, ne o svetu, vesolju in vsem tem
<idioterna> serenity.
<anny_> koliko dlak imam em...tam spodaj?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna my pleasure
<idioterna> ne, v nosu
<CrazyLemon> 99
<anny_> right...wrong
<idioterna> nisem nespodoben
<anny_> odgovor je zelo enostaven
<CrazyLemon> nešteto?
<idioterna> ce sem iskren niti v lastnem nosu se nisem nikoli prestel dlak
<anny_> potem ne veš vsega
<anny_> CrazyLemon, napačen odgovor?
<idioterna> sam diskreditirat me hoces!
<anny_> itaq
<CrazyLemon> anny_ to ti misliš!
<idioterna> also, CrazyLemona smo pretepl pol k si sla
<idioterna> k se je nevljudno do tebe obnasal
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa spolno zlorabili
<idioterna> a bodyguarda za laufat po siski si ze nasla
<CrazyLemon> virtualni prst v virtualno rit sm dobu!
<CrazyLemon> pa free zdravniški pregled zravn!
<anny_> paše?
<idioterna> valda da pase
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj pa vem
<idioterna> js vem kje je prostata
<CrazyLemon> neodločen sm
<anny_> jest tudi
<CrazyLemon> če paše pol sm gay..če ne paše sm pa zadrtež
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<anny_> ti ga razen doktorja ni Å¡e nobena v rit?
<anny_> *me jo ucvre
 * anny_ jo ucvre stran
<idioterna> zakaj bi bezala
<idioterna> sej ga nisi za rit zagrabla
<CrazyLemon> razn idioterne..ne! pa tudi zdravnica zaenkrat še ni tlačila tam prstov
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zgleda kot day of infamy :D
<anny_> kaj pa ti veš*
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<anny_> očitno ne
<idioterna> zal bom moral jit
<idioterna> suni je prsla s preprostim ukazom
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> CrazyLemon, že pada pri vas?
<anny_> lp
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> idioterna je pokazala 'tapravi' prst?
<CrazyLemon> uživaj!
<upd> na kolena!
<upd> mu je djala :d
<idioterna> "na javor" je napisala, pa oblecena je v aero stuff tko da
<anny_> seveda je
<idioterna> to bo letel
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, si že kupu?
<anny_> kazalec
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> pridi, miško
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..ne vem če bom
<CrazyLemon> še insurgency preveč igram
<anny_> zakaj pa pokemonov ne?
<CrazyLemon> dež!
<CrazyLemon> its here!
<anny_> o/
<CrazyLemon> .github pokemon block
<jabuk> https://github.com/Pluc15/PokemonBlocker
<jabuk> ---Chrome extension to hide Pokemon Facebook posts
<jabuk> https://github.com/JackGilliam1/Blockamon
<jabuk> ---This is a game similar to pokemon, but not. It is only meant for practice not for publish
<jabuk> https://github.com/PalkiaDude/PokeBlockMP
<jabuk> ---The Project which adds in Pokeblocks aka Pokemon! Hop on a server with this on and battle other players or other wild mobs!
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli
<anny_> kaj ti delam?
<zdobersek> tep ga
 * anny_ nežno frcne CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon grabs anny_s ass
<CrazyLemon> i get your hints..i get them
<anny_> uuuf
<anny_> imam boxarice ali tangice?
<anny_> da vidimo, če res ali samo groziš
<CrazyLemon> kakšne tangice no..sj nismo v porniču iz 90ih
<anny_> no?
<CrazyLemon> kaj no..sj sm ti odgovoru
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbs/l
<anny_> nimam boxaric
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> lp
<anny_> :*
<CrazyLemon> tangice..bljeh
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> brazilke
<CrazyLemon> :thumbsup:
<anny_> http://www.lylo.si/application/lylo/upload/product/thumb-xxl/135-2875-hlacke-brazilke-200055_2.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.8 Beta 1 Released, Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TNn6p9W7nYs/audacious-38-beta-1-released-available.html
<anny_> zdaj pa še jest pičim!
<anny_> o/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Give VLC A Dramatic New Look With These Dark Skins (Including Arc)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SASf4uVouyM/dark-linux-vlc-themes-skins
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> še sm živ :D
<msev-> v avstriji sm bil :D
<yang> :)
<yang> Å oping in Graz ?
<yang> žena, mulci, fotr, mac
<msev-> ne ne :)
<msev-> bl delč
<msev-> :D
<msev-> Krimml slapovi
<yang> lepo
<msev-> pa Hallstatsko jezero pa to
<yang> Sehr gutt
<msev-> tm po "podeželju"....Jawohl!!!
<yang> Ne pa ko eni ko sam k Hrvatarjem hodjo :)(
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zle na poti domov sm vidu reklame za "Erotik Messe" od 13-15 avg. a greš?
<yang> en moj kolega gre
<msev-> sj baje gre kr dost slovencev ;)
<yang> on je bil na vseh teh sejmih k snema hardcore
<msev-> lol pro
<yang> pro je ja
<msev-> a v sloveniji?
<yang> igralec ni snemalec
<msev-> aja igralec hahaha revež se matra :D
<yang> ja v tem rajonu
<yang> ja skoz mora met trdga
<yang> na ukaz
<msev-> desci ful mn zaslužjo baje
<yang> to pa nevem
<msev-> upam da ne sprejme vsakega posla :D
<yang> baje je tut s takimi snemal k so ble ze penzionerke :) nekje je treba zacet...
<idioterna> no, pa se na servisu sm bil
<idioterna> mam nov nipple
<yang> ne smes bit prevec izbircen glede zensk v tem biznisu
<msev-> yang, damn pol je pa zgleda res kr težk posel :)
<idioterna> yang: hrvatarji majo boljso ponudbo.
<yang> na momente verjetno res
<msev-> idioterna, a zj maš 3 niple
<idioterna> msev-: ne
<idioterna> msev-: 64 jih mam
<idioterna> pa enga zlomlenga
<msev-> mutant
<msev-> :P
<yang> msev-: ampak glej tut melany se je sprijaznila s tem, tko da verjetno ni problema
<Matthai> s čim se je prijaznila?
<msev-> yang a si bil kj v hribih?
<msev-> js sm bil zanč na enmu prevalu nad češko kočo http://www.hribi.net/gora/vratca/3/284 sam nism splezov čez sm šu sam do ke (k nism mel čelade pa pasa)
<Seniorita> Vratca
<Seniorita> »Natančen opis gore Vratca in vseh pristopov na Vratca. Vrh stoji zahodno od Češke koče. Prepoznamo ga po obliki stolpa. Na samem vrhu j«
<yang> da ma rada starejse
<yang> msev-: nisem bil , zdej sem skoz delal
<msev-> yang, sam ona je vsaj velik dnarja dobila na ta račun
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja, sam tut bols zgleda kt ta moj kolega...je vnovcila to
<yang> msev-: planiram it kaj v drugi polovici meseca
<yang> na velko planino
<yang> msev-: sem gledu z Jezerkega na cesko koco gor pa zgleda precej strma pot
<CrazyLemon> msev- erotik meze? kaj bomo pa jedl?
<yang> silikon
<CrazyLemon> niso mi všeč silikoni
<matjaz> preveč cukra
<CrazyLemon> too chewy
<idioterna> evo, sm fixu spredn kolo
<yang> zmer vec mladih videvam s silikoni, takih do cca. 20 let
<CrazyLemon> pa pofixal so 'moj' libreoffice bug \o/
<yang> nek nov trend
<CrazyLemon> yang in veš da so silikoni ker... jim piše na hrbtu?
<yang> ker se ne ujemajo s postavo
<idioterna> yang verjetn se ni od bliz vidu cvrstih prsi
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne ujemajo se s postavo..
<yang> kolk suhih zensk poznas z naravno prevelikim oprsjem ?
<CrazyLemon> preveliko oprsje?!?!?!
<idioterna> yang: kr precej
<CrazyLemon> no such damn thing
<idioterna> dve clo poznam k sta si zmanjsali prsi, ker so ble v napoto
<yang> ja samantho fox, pa katero se ?
<CrazyLemon> js tudi sem poznal eno ki si je hotla zmanjšat prsi
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ji predlagal da počaka do 30ega leta
<CrazyLemon> to takrat pa naj se zabava :D
<idioterna> ne poznam samanthe fox
<CrazyLemon> do*
<idioterna> poznam tanjo bergman k je v belgiji trenirala tenis pa sla na operacijo pr 17 letih
<idioterna> k so ji nenadoma ful zrastl
<idioterna> pa pac ni mogla vec normalno trenirat
<idioterna> pa eno plavalko
<yang> veliko mladih si pred 20. letom popravi oprsje
<yang> mislim veliko je relativna
<yang> beseda
<yang> nekatere...
<yang> sploh ce se ukvarjajo z manekenstvom
<zdobersek> (11:02:55 AM) yang: mislim veliko je relativna
<zdobersek> (11:02:57 AM) yang: beseda
<zdobersek> sploh pr teb
<yang> O-K-A-Y zdobersek
<yang> se mi zdi kot da nekateri nimate pametnejsega dela, kot dokazovati kako ste bolj pametni
<yang> in kako se nekdo moti
<yang> se anny je obupala nad vami
<yang> sasa pa ze davno
<yang> tole bo za vas https://s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=5996
<idioterna> mhm, zato se vedno ves cas hodita sem, kadarkoli utegneta
<yang> ja vcasih sta utegnili vsak vecer
<idioterna> in tebi se zdi, da smo "mi" razlog, da ne utegneta vec?
<idioterna> weird, js mam se vsaj 5 kanalov, kjer se vedno hodi folk gor, pa mamo podobne debate
<idioterna> edina razlika je, da gor ni nobenga yanga
<yang> jst sem na vec kot 5 kanalih
<idioterna> cestitam
<yang> idioterna: ampak ti me provociras samo na enemu
<idioterna> dobil si srebrno ircarsko znacko
<idioterna> ja sej sva samo na enem skupaj
<yang> samo srebrno ? za 20 let ircanja ?
<idioterna> ja kaj si pa mislu
<yang> najmanj zlata bi lahko bila
<idioterna> sorry, irc je cheap
<zdobbie> gratz!
<yang> wheee I am voiced
<idioterna> evo, mas zlato medaljo
<idioterna> hm js morm pa slikce uploadat
<pitastrudl> dam vam operatorjem 10 dank memetov za voice
<pitastrudl> pa moje telo
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> i've seen him..his body is not worth a voice
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> dish out the memes
<idioterna> seen who
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> ja sam to je bil old pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> zdej je pitastrudl v2
<zdobbie> DISH OUT THE MEMES
<pitastrudl>  (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ, ᴏʀ ɴᴏᴛ ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
 * pitastrudl puts anviii into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobbie> what's dank with hurling the river into space
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fszrhomd88bk1z/Selection_167.jpg?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Selection_167.jpg
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: you can get danker in space
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/05/jason-bourne-technology/
<Seniorita> 'Jason Bourne' is embarrassingly dumb about tech
<Seniorita> »It's practically a comedy.«
<zdobbie> how can I get any danker, anywhere??
<msev-> yang, irc veteran :)
<msev-> yang ja na češko so jeklenice tko da ni za vrtoglave
<msev-> čeprov folk lepo otroke čist mini predšolske gor vleče
<msev-> js bi jih navezal nase oni pa kr pustijo da laufajo :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa predšolski otroci vedo?!?
<CrazyLemon> poveš jim da je sladoled na triglavu pa bodo vsi šli!
<CrazyLemon> vsi!
<msev-> :D haha tru story
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> preklete nevihte..zakaj vedno grejo mimo obale
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nipple-fatigue-failure.jpg
<idioterna> msev-: to je to
<idioterna> una ta srebrna je nova
<idioterna> ta crna pa ta odlomlena
<idioterna> to spico not v feltni drzi
<msev-> a maš ti une extra drage gume kukr uni na touru :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> js mam najcenejsi aluminijast ciklokros
<idioterna> k se ga je dal dobit u lublan
<idioterna> loh bi sicer na netu narocu pa bi se cnej skos prsu
<idioterna> sam so mel lih akcijo pa sm reku ajde jebiga
<CrazyLemon> wat? a colnago ni carbonc?
<msev-> a pol tok bl matraš mišice :D
<msev-> a se res pozna vsak gram a je to sam fora :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.w3.org/blog/2016/08/25-years-ago-the-world-changed-forever/
<Seniorita> 25 years ago the world changed forever | W3C Blog
<Seniorita> »If you grew up thinking that the Web always existed since you were born, you may be right. If not, you may remember the very early days of the Web. Two years ago we celebrated  the invention«
<yang> msev-: mislim da ma tut idioterna prednike na gorenjskem :)
<msev-> hahah
<msev-> zame drgač res vela to :), k dost iz kitajske naročim :D
<yang> vidva bi lahk sla stopat to nordkappa s 100 evri v zepu :)
<yang> jst sem narocil zadnjic Atheros usb dongle
<yang> s kitajske
<yang> 6 eur je stal, nobene postnine...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kasn karbonc
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: za karbonca hocjo 6 jurjov
<idioterna> 4 kile loh shujsam za manj dnarja kokr za 5 jurjov razlike
<yang> msev-: hecno se mi zdi da mi posljejo nekaj s kitajske in stane manj kot 6 eur....ze postnina bi lahko stala bistveno vec
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne pretiravaj no..za 2k dobiš že sodobnega karbonca
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da si ti velik fant
<yang> za 200k dobis karbonski avto !
<idioterna> za 2k dobis specjalko
<idioterna> al pa kitajski cx
<idioterna> colnago je 6k
<yang> neke colnagote delajo v taiwanu
<idioterna> ja, mojga
<idioterna> unga za 6k v italiji delajo
<yang> ta boljse delajo v italiji
<yang> mislim kot sem bral na WP vse druge delajo v italiji
<idioterna> vse druge?
<yang> zato sem mislu da je colnago azijska firma, k si ti enkrat napisal da je iz taiwana
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<idioterna> takle je moj
<idioterna> msev-: ce ne tekmujes se nc nikjer ne pozna
<idioterna> par kil gor al pa dol
<yang> idioterna: ja preberi si na WP
<yang> boljse delajo v italiji
<yang> oz. skor vse druge
<idioterna> yang: kako vse druge?
<idioterna> ne vem kaj pomen "vse druge"
<idioterna> pa ni mi treba na wikipedijo hodit da bi vedu kje ma colnago proizvodne linije
<idioterna> halo
<yang> Despite this denial, since 2007 Colnago's carbon monocoque CLX frame has been manufactured in Taiwan.[12] In 2008, a second Colnago carbon fiber model, the CX-1 was also sourced in Taiwan.
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> js nimam karbonca
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rusty-old-colnago.jpg je bil izdelan v italiji
<idioterna> yang: ocitno ne delajo vseh drugih v italiji
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ce mojga delajo na tajvanu
<yang> mislim ti ves katere
<idioterna> pa ni karbonc
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> sej to se skos spreminja
<idioterna> pa sej ne vem v cem naj bi bla razlika
<idioterna> who cares kje jih delajo
<yang> neke serije delajo na taiwanu pise, top of hte line pa v italiji
<idioterna> ja, naceloma je tko
<idioterna> vcasih so vse delal v italiji
<idioterna> pa mel so samo eno proizvodno linijo
<yang> in so drazji ker je logicno drazja delovna sila v italiji verjetno
<idioterna> ma drazji so zato k so znamka
<yang> men se zdi da so canondale zato tko dragi ker je US import
<idioterna> ja to je mozno
<idioterna> pr colnagotu kr precej placas za design
<yang> pa ni nujno da so canondale kej boljsi kot evropski bicikli recimo
<yang> sploh pri specialkah
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> suni ma gianta, pa je kr hud
<yang> mislim, jaz se ne spoznam
<idioterna> skor tok k ona
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/javor-summer-3-suni-quad-stretch.jpg
<idioterna> no to je mal fake title
<yang> bianchiji so verjetno se vedno razred zase...
<idioterna> k je quad contractan
<matjaz> quad ma tud kar v redu
<matjaz> :)
<idioterna> yang: na kaksen nacin?
<yang> kok stane tak po meri narejen bicikel kot ga imajo na tourih ?
<idioterna> sej ni po meri narjen
<yang> kako ni ?
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa bil?
<yang> kaj to vozijo serijske modele ?
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> zakaj jih pa ne bi?
<yang> nevem jst sem slisu da majo po mer inarejene
<idioterna> sej se jih da nastavit
<idioterna> ja sej so vsi po meri
<idioterna> mislm, gres v stacuno pa ti povejo kako se moras drzat
<idioterna> pa ti nastavijo
<yang> mislim po meri hocm napisat, prov za tekmovalca po meri
<idioterna> ja, ne stekam zakaj bi za tekmovalca delal po meri kolo
<yang> da majo prototipe
<idioterna> ja, to jih vcasih majo
<yang> ja da doseze z njim optimalen rezultat
<idioterna> sam tut prototipom se da stelat kok ma visok zic pa balanco
<idioterna> ja sej to ni odvisno od tega
<idioterna> na rezultate precej bolj vplivajo skriti motorji pa doping
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/javor-summer-3-suni-javor-summit-bend.jpg
<idioterna> pa tole loh se pokazem evo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/javor-summer-3-suni-going-for-speed.jpg
<idioterna> yang: zdej loh reces da ni zdravo pretiravat
<msev-> dobri so te kitajci ane :D
<yang> jah
<yang> pretiravaj, ce ti pase...
<yang> ne rabis drugih poslusat...
<yang> zdravnika vprasaj
<yang> naj ti on da nasvet
<yang> jaz veckrat slisim ko pravijo po radiu da zmerna telesna aktivnost je pozitivna
<yang> ka je za nekoga zmerno je pa cisto odvisno
<yang> za nekoga je ze 1 ura velik, za drugega 5 ur ni nic
<yang> to je kot pri alkoholu, vsake toliko ustavijo kakega ki vozi avto in napiha smrtno dozo
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> tekmovalci nimajo po meri koles
<CrazyLemon> kolesa morajo bit serijsko izdelana
<CrazyLemon> thats the rules
<yang> aja
<yang> ok
<zdobbie> stvar je tko prilagodljiva
<yang> na katerih zadevah pa potem skusajo pridobiti prednost pri biciklu...
<yang> kar se teze tice itd
<yang> verjetno je predpisana minimalna teza
<yang> in verjetno skusajo biti samo malenkost nad to tezo
<CrazyLemon> !g marginal gains
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo marginal gains marginal gains
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> minimalna teža je 6.7kg
<yang> pri avtomobilskih rejlijih, je tezje ostati na minimalno predpisani tezi
<yang> ker pac tam je vecja teza
<yang> in lahko menjava dolocenih delov odtehta par kilogramov
<yang> povprecen dirkalnik stane okoli pol miljona
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 6.8
<CrazyLemon> 6.8*
<zdobbie> nzk
<yang> ce ne bi dolocili minimalne teze pri kolesarstvu bi bila nevarnost da bi naredili prelahke okvirje ki bi se lahko zlomili
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj misliš da bi kolesarji hoteli imeti take okvirje ki se zlomijo? :)
<yang> vedno se prilagajajo minimalno predpisanim tezav, pri vseh tekmovalnih sportih...
<yang> tezav/tezam
<CrazyLemon> normalno
<yang> sigurno je tudi nastavitev bicikla na to tezo tehnicno zahtevno
<yang> potem je se izbira gum...
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ne pomeni da želiš ogorzit svoje kariere in zmag zaradi neumnih odločitev
<yang> pa se cesa drugega
<matjaz> yang, not true
<matjaz> borilni Å¡porti
<yang> kaj je z borilnimi sporti ?
<matjaz> ne grejo na minimum, ampak maksimum
<yang> ja, tam je ce si cez maksimum pades v naslednjo kategorijo kar je slabo za tekmovalca, zato se ne sme zredit
<yang> razen ce je v heavy weight category
<CrazyLemon> nastavitev tistega bicikla ki je 6.8kg pa tistega ki je 7.8kg ni čisto nič drugačna
<CrazyLemon> vsi majo svoje mere ki jim ustrezajo
<yang> kaj je ze un kolumbijc oz latino american k je dobro vozil lani ?
<msev-> Nairo Quintana
<msev-> neki tazga
<yang> ja
<Matthai> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/vandali-nad-130-let-staro-znamenito-jelko-na-rakitni.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Vandali nad 130 let staro znamenito jelko na Rakitni
<Seniorita> »Slovenska narava je revnejša za zelo dragoceno posebnost. In to zaradi gole človeške objestnosti. Na Rakitni so neznanci posekali tako imenovano Brinarjevo jelko, drevo, kakršnega ni nikjer drugje na svetu. Kdo in zakaj bi to storil, zdaj preiskuje policija.«
<Matthai> tole je pa pri nas
<yang> zgleda starejsi od 26
<yang> zalostno, kaj vse se dogaja
<Matthai> ja, na žalost je nisem uspel ta malemu pokazat
<yang> lani sem bral da je nek psihopat porezal z nozem eno kobilo, da so jo morali uspavati
<Matthai> menisicer ni jasno zakaj bi to človek počel, je kar nevarno in težko delo
<Matthai> mislim, rabiš precej volje, da se tega lotiš
<yang> ja res je
<yang> ka jje sploh imel od tega, to je pac vandalizem, skodovati zato da se samo naredi neka skoda
<yang> kot tej huligani tukaj ki vcasih razbijajo po koncih tekme
<yang> verjetno zaradi jeze, ker njihov klub ni zmagal
<Matthai> ja, samo tisto ej tako... gredo mimo, podprti z alkotom in pačprevrnejo par kant
<Matthai> tukaj se moraš pa prav spravit to naredit
<Matthai> dosti načrtno
<yang> ja
<yang> kje pa je stalo to drevo ?
<Matthai> ene 2 km izven Rakitne
<yang> aha
<yang> jaz se ne spomnim da bi jo videl
<Matthai> ob neki gozdni cesti
<Matthai> saj ni bilaposebej označena
<yang> nismo vedeli za to verjetno
<Matthai> je pa tako, da ni bila nikomur v napoto, da bi recimo tacali tam naokrog ljudje
<Matthai> ker je bila zraven gozdna pot
<yang> kaj pa ce jo je posekal sam lastnik parcele ?
<Matthai> itak nobene hiše naokrog
<Matthai> zelo dvomim
<Matthai> ne bi imel nič od tega
<Matthai> če bi jo, bi jo moral takoj v promet spravit
<Matthai> ne pa tam pustit
<Matthai> poleg tega bi lahko prej posekal nekaj smrek naokrog
<Matthai> pa če se prav spomnim, je bil kar ponosen na to smreko
<yang> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/medved-2.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Ustreljeni medved Tim si bo opomogel, a zaradi strahu se zadržuje v brlogu
<Seniorita> »Medved Tim, ki so ga neznanci ustrelili v ZOO parku Rožman v Horjulu, počasi okreva. Rana je očiščena, je pod stalnim veterinarskim nadzorom, zdaj potrebuje samo zdravila in mir. Je pa dogodek pri njem očitno povzročil tudi psihične travme, saj je izjemno previden in se zadržuje v brlogu. Policija storilca še išče.«
<yang> to se spomnim od lani
<Matthai> fak no, eni imajo res psihične travme
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08Lfn2sYQQo
<Matthai> (pa ne mislim medveda)
<Seniorita> deadmau5 - Saved - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Saved" is taken from the forthcoming mau5trap compilation, WAF005, now available for pre-order here: http://smarturl.it/WAF005 deadmau5 online: http://live....«
<matjaz> deadmau5 still has it
<yang> http://www.24ur.com/policija-naj-bi-prijela-domnevnega-mucitelja-kobil.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Kobili naj bi med sprehodom napadel 28-letni duševni bolnik
<Seniorita> »Policisti so potrdili, da so prijeli osumljenca, ki naj bi brutalno napadel dve kobili v naravnem parku Škocjanski zatok. Gre za 28-letnega Koprčana z duševnimi težavami, ki bi se naj na sprehodu s sekiro ali podobnim predmetom znesel nad kobilama. Osumljeni dejanje zanika.«
<yang> prvo kot prvo
<yang> tej ljudje nimajo socutja do zivali
<yang> drugo pa je verjetno res da so dusevni bolniki, da so pripravljeni nekaj takega storiti
<yang> tretja zadeva je lahko da je vmes kaksna zamera med lastnikom zivalmi in storiteljem...
<Matthai> ja dobro, če je resen duševni bolnik, razumem
<Matthai> problem je, da so nekateri taki ljudje navidez povsem normalni
<yang> ce je dusevni bolnik je lahko v stanju da si domislja da ga konj tisti moment ogroza
<Matthai> in ne bi dobili psihiatrične diagnoze
<Matthai> ja, saj
<Matthai> ima psihozo, se "brani"
<yang> ja
<Matthai> problem so psihopati
<Matthai> ki sicer v družbi dobro funkcionirajo
<yang> ce mene vprasas tudi lovci in mesarji niso cisto 100%...
<yang> sem poznal enega mesarja
<yang> pa je bil rahlo cuden
<Matthai> no, saj tudi kirurgi niso :-)
<yang> hehe
<Matthai> mislim, globinska psihologija pravi, da moraš imeti nekaj sadizma, da lahko zarežeš v človeka
<pitastrudl> kako je kaj ubuntu 16.04
<Matthai> vprašanje je samo ali znaš to družbeno koristno obrnit ali ne
<Matthai> pitastrudl, meni dobro dela na 4 mašinah
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ti si switchal ne? te je kaj zmotilo?
<Matthai> na eno pa Å¡e nisem dal
<yang> slisal sem da so ljudje se odlocili da bodo studirali medicino, in v prvem letniku so jih peljali secirati mrlice na prakso oz. kako se rece na ucenje...in nekateri niso zmogli tega in so sli nekaj drugega studirati
<pitastrudl> aha, kul
<Matthai> pitastrudl, par stvari pod pokrovom je malo spremenjenih
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl switchal kaj?
<Matthai> apt, restartanje nekaterih servisov
<Matthai> ampak ič drastičnega
<Matthai> nič
<CrazyLemon> no apt-get Å¡e vedno dela
<CrazyLemon> for now
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: na 16.04 iz nevem česa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 14.04 ja
<pitastrudl> kaj apta ni več? ali bo z čim zamenjan
<pitastrudl> a je ta snappy zadeva
<CrazyLemon> systemd je edini major change
<CrazyLemon> pa snappy
<CrazyLemon> ki je nov feature
<pitastrudl> ja jaz sem na 14.04 trenutno tudi
<pitastrudl> kak je ta snappy? se obrestuje?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je..forsira se pač apt namest apt-geta
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> vsak bi rad mel svoj snap
<yang> Matthai: lovce vidim kot sadiste, ker on dejansko tam pac strelja za zabavo....mesar pa zakolje zival ki jo potem ljudje samo pojedo, pac opravi svoj posel
<CrazyLemon> in pol je shitload neuporabnih snapov
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj pa performance? je kul?
<pitastrudl> da ni kaj preveč bloated
<Matthai> yang, jaz poznam nekaj lovcev in ja, streljajo, ampak tudi zelo veliko opazujejo živali, skrbijo za njih pozimi,...
<Matthai> niso samo sadisti
<yang> ja, ti tega vec vidis
<Matthai> je pa res, da bi jaz zelo težko ustrelil neko večjo žival - v tarčo mi pa ni problem
<Matthai> čeprav, če bi bilo treba, bi verjetno tudi to lahko
<yang> zadnjic pravi moj sosed, da imajo zivali na podezelju dostikrat drugacen status kot zivali v mestih oz. kle so hisni ljubljencki, tam na kmetiji pa ce se mu kaj zgodi, si rani nogo "ah dajmo ga kar z lopato po glavi"
<yang> mislim kmet, ki goji zivali za zakol ima sigurno drugacen odnos do zivali
<Matthai> moj sodelavec ima koze doma
<Matthai> in jih sam kolje
<Matthai> in pravi, da sedaj, ko imajo sami doma meso, da ful bolj spoštljvo z njim ravnajo
<Matthai> ga pojedo manj
<Matthai> pa ful skrbi, da živali ne trpijo
<yang> dobro saj bi tudi jaz ustrelil medveda ce bi ga uspel zadeti ce bi se pognal proti meni, pac se ti gre za zivljenje, nikoli pa ne bi ljubiteljsko postal lovec
<idioterna> yang: pa sej tega k je v skocjanskem zatoku rezal konje so prec ujel
<idioterna> in je pac ze zlo dolg psihiatricni pacient
<pitastrudl> hm
<yang> idioterna: dobro pri takemu itak nimas kaj....
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm, mocnejso dozo mu das
<idioterna> da v praksi prespi celo zivljenje
<yang> nstanis ga nazaj v bolnico
<idioterna> in to je to
<yang> ja
<Matthai> čepra to tudi ni življenje... da prespi
<idioterna> jah
<Matthai> me zanima kdaj bodo začeli z elektrodami
<Matthai> ustvarjat umetne svetove
<Matthai> v njihovih glavah
<Matthai> :-)
<idioterna> ce je groznja sebi in drugim, je to tisto, kar naredijo, da niso odgovorni
<yang> nevem al so onega nasli ki je medveda Tima ustrelil
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<yang> bogi medved je bil ze prej poskodovan ali ustreljen, potem so ga pa se enkrat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl its ubuntu..there is no bloat
<idioterna> mislm psihiatri majo pri teh zoprnih primerih prioriteto, da preprecijo, da je kdo nasilen oziroma skodljiv
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> idioterna: ja samo zdaj je nov zakon v veljavi in te ne smejo proti tvoji volji zadrzati
<idioterna> komot te, samo kriteriji so strogi
<yang> vcasih je bilo prisilno psihiatricno zdravljenje
<idioterna> kar je prav
<Matthai> idioterna, ja, samo se mi zdi, da so psihiatri preveč, kako bi rekel... tablets-happy (trigger-happy)
<idioterna> Matthai: ja, sure
<idioterna> mislm, ne da se jim
<idioterna> napisejo recept in nisi vec skodljiv
<idioterna> ce bi hotu nekoga pozdravit bi rabil ogromno ene psihoterapije in teh reci
<idioterna> in to stane in nimamo denarja in levodesno
<yang> niso psihiatri samo slabo, marsikomu tudi pomagajo
<idioterna> potem so pa pac zombiji na tabletah
<idioterna> ja sej to je samo splosno stanje
<yang> tako ja
<idioterna> mene so k psihiatru poslal po operaciji
<idioterna> k je baje normalno da mladi ljudje padejo v depresijo ce majo kaksno tako hudo izkusnjo
<idioterna> sam jsm bil cist vesel
<idioterna> je una rekla da ce bom kej rabu nej poklicem, pa sm su
<idioterna> po 10 minutah pogovora
<yang> problem pacientov ki so bolani je da v nekem momentu ne jemljejo vec zdravil , kar nehajo ali po svoje jemljejo drugacne odmerke, in potem so odtegnitveni simptomi in tudi psihoza, pol pa naredijo neko neumnost
<idioterna> dons bi loh poklicu
<idioterna> da rabm nov nipple.
<idioterna> ja, poznam par takih
<idioterna> k to pocnejo
<idioterna> in redno pol pridejo v tezave in grejo spet na oddelk sedet za par tednov/mescov
<idioterna> kr grozn
<yang> to je kurac
<Matthai> saj to je težava, da tudi pacientom to ustreza
<Matthai> en bivši sodelavec je bil notri
<Matthai> in je rekel, da se večini ljudi ne da s sabo ukvarjat, samo tablete hočejo
<idioterna> ma eni pa nocjo tablet
<idioterna> eni k jih js poznam se ful sekirajo zarad stranskih ucinkov
<yang> eni se ne morjo sprijaznit da so bolani oz. da morajo jest tablete
<idioterna> en je jezn k je impotenten skos
<idioterna> pa enga poznam k je ful zaspan pa ne more delat
<idioterna> pa pol skos flipa med tem da je v psihozi pa dela
<idioterna> pa prevec zaspan pa na bolniski
<yang> jebeno
<yang> fizicna aktivnost predvsem pomaga, zdrav zivljenski slog
<yang> to mal olajsa stranske ucinke zdravil
<idioterna> ja pa tut na splosno mentalno zdravje popravi
<idioterna> ze zarad hormonov k se sproscajo ob fizicnem naporu
<yang> je pa res da ce se pocutis skoz zaspanega, mors 10x pocivat da na vrh smarne gore prilezes, ampak ce gres vsak teden gor 3x, bos cez pol leta prisel brez pocitka na vrh
<idioterna> no zdej si pa predstavljaj da ti en yang pol rece "pa kaj pretiravas s to smarno"
<yang> katanc gre baje vsak dan zjutraj in zvecer gor
<yang> mislim da zivi tam blizu
<yang> mas take ki gredo gor in dol brez da bi se gor ustavljali
<yang> od mojega oceta zena gre vsaj 3x tedensko na smarno goro
<yang> enkrat je prisla v manj kot uri nazaj
<yang> morda rabi pol ure za gor in dol, pa pol ure z avtom
<yang> ta kolega s katerim sem se danes v mestu dobil pa gre iz izanke do pirnic s kolesom, pes gor na smarno goro in nazaj domov
<yang> prav, da to gre veckrat
<idioterna> js grem pa na slivnco jutr
<idioterna> ajde
<idioterna> lahko noc
<yang> ln
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Yes, Someone Has Ported The Arc GTK Theme to Windows  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_FjpmpJ_tAM/download-arc-theme-windows-10
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-06
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva pretežno oblačno, zjutraj in dopoldne bodo padavine povsod ponehale. Čez dan se bo od zahoda postopno delno jasnilo. Na Primorskem bo pihala zmerna burja, ponekod v notranjosti pa severovzhodni veter. Najvišje temperature bodo od 22 do 26, na Primorskem okoli 28 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma sončno. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja,  v vzhodnih krajih pa severovzhodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo  od 9 do 17, ob morju do 20, najvišje dnevne od 23 do 27, na Primorskem do 30 stopinj C.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43842#Comment_43842
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @06.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:48:16, Kulminacija: 11:06:05, Sončni zahod: 18:23:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 35min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> Samo
<msev-> En je klub samo ena cast
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Skoda da niso se domzalcani naprej prsli
<zdobbie> CJE LE
<CrazyLemon> GU ŽVA
<zdobbie> pejd limonada stant postavt za cesto
<CrazyLemon> naah..to so italijani
<CrazyLemon> oni še v restavracijah iščejo popuste
<CrazyLemon> (true story)
<zdobbie> ja najbrz so jim spagete prevc skuhal
<CrazyLemon> razne izgovore uporabljajo :)
<CrazyLemon> torej..danes začnejo ob 14.30 ??
<CrazyLemon> kje bo prenos?
<zdobbie> youtube mogoc
<CrazyLemon> right ...
<msev-> res je pa tut da italjani ful več pojejo v restavraciji k slovenci
<dz0ny> pa bolj žlobudrajo tud
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: rtv
<zdobbie> mhm, pa mahajo z nozem pa vilcami!
<CrazyLemon>  14:25 Cestno kolesarstvo (M), vmes vaterpolo, strelstvo, odbojka na mivki, namizni tenis, plavanje - kvalifikacije 20:25
<CrazyLemon> ful dobr spored
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/v-oko-se-ji-je-zapicila-riba-oko-zagrebcanke-hudo-poskodovano-v-bizarni-nesreci.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - V oko se ji je zapičila riba: oko Zagrebčanke hudo poškodovano v bizarni nesreči
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<Seniorita> »Hrvaški mediji poročajo o nenavadni nesreči. Ženski se je med plavanjem v oko zapičila riba in jo hudo poškodovala. Vprašanje, kako dokončno odstraniti tujek, še vedno zaposluje zdravnike.«
<msev-> A kdo ve kok casa traja potem k dev pusha update za android app na play store da se le-ta pojavi?
<CrazyLemon> north korea is attacking!!
<zdobbie> ha?
<zdobbie> a so v gasilskem domu sireno przgal?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je attack alert
<CrazyLemon> a nisi tega slišal v 90ih? :)
<zdobbie> not that old, sry m8
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si rojen v 21. stoletju
<zdobbie> no, I only live in it
<zdobbie> knock knock http://i.imgur.com/T5RW2y0.gif
<metalcamp> 'dan
<metalcamp> se ukvarja kdo z nlp? pa s tem ne mislim letečih krožnikov...
<dz0ny> maš tri opcije
<dz0ny> obe spadajo pod iluzijo
<matjaz> fotokopija davčne številke
<matjaz> to dobim na FURSu?
<dz0ny> lol what
<dz0ny> to sam poveš
<dz0ny> kje to hočejo
<matjaz> delodajalec
<matjaz> tko mi piše tuki :)
<dz0ny> em verjetno ti zna upravna enota natisnt potrilo
<dz0ny> matjaz: a to v si?
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> potrdilo bo treba iskat verjetno
<dz0ny> Davčna številka
<dz0ny> KJE
<dz0ny> na kateremkoli davčnem uradu (seznam vseh davčnih uradov in njihovih lokacij)
<dz0ny> KAKO
<dz0ny> Davčna številka, kljub izgubi oziroma odtujitvi, ostane nespremenjena. (Novo) potrdilo o davčni številki lahko pridobite na kateremkoli davčnem uradu. S seboj morate imeti svoj veljaven identifikacijski dokument (osebno izkaznico, potni list …). Potrdilo o davčni številki boste prejeli takoj oziroma v nekaj dneh po pošti.
<zdobbie> ... NLP?
<dz0ny> natural language processing
<dz0ny> neuro linguistic programming (BS)
<zdobbie> aha
<metalcamp> dz0ny: kaj priporočaš, če bi želel nekemu poljubnemu tekstu pripisati barvo? as in vroče -> rdeča, mrzlo -> modra. trenutno gledam tensorflow in sytaxnet
<zdobbie> taprvi m* je uletu z NLP, tadrugi m* je skocu na davcne
<zdobbie> nisem zapazu, pa je bla konfuzija
<dz0ny> metalcamp: jaz sem sam to uporabljal http://www.nltk.org/
<Seniorita> Natural Language Toolkit — NLTK 3.0 documentation
<dz0ny> za tensorflow moraš prvo naučit engine
<metalcamp> dz0ny: hvala za hint :)
<metalcamp> vidim, da obstaja nekaj tudi za slovenski jezik
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/soulmatestv/videos/1781737652042256/
<Seniorita> Soul Mates - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Soul Mates. 14.085 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 1370 Personen sprechen darüber. This is the story of two dickheads, bound together through different...«
<matjaz> .yt animus vox
<jabuk> The Glitch Mob - Animus Vox https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17PM-UMVud8
<matjaz> bring it saturday!
<zdobbie> raise u this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXTxyynUJ4
<Seniorita> Mad Max: Fury Road OST - Brothers In Arms by Junkie XL (Extended Version) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »✗Subscribe for more epic music extensions: https://www.youtube.com/user/wersion751EXTENDED ★Music created by Junkie XL MORE INFO ABOUT ARTIST: ☀buy original ...«
<matjaz> aw yiss
<matjaz> evo, kolesanje se začenja
<zdobbie_> fino
<zdobbie_> panzerwagen vozi tempo
<CrazyLemon> panzer what
<zdobbie_> der panzerwagen
<CrazyLemon> der what wagen
<zdobbie_> Toncek Martin
<zdobbie_> kr zanimivo
<zdobbie_> sami kalibri bezijo
<zdobbie_> ponavadi grejo naprej ksni ekzotiki
<CrazyLemon> a so kakšne sprint točke vmes?
<zdobbie_> ... ne
<zdobbie_> na cilju baje dobijo najboljsi neke medalje
<zdobbie_> drugi pa sam makaronflajs
<CrazyLemon> kar si definitivno ne želim ob soboti je rešilec..in ta bužec ki ga čaka bo čakal kr neki časa
<CrazyLemon> že cca 5min se poskuša prebit mimo/skozi
<CrazyLemon> pa še vonj po zažgani sklopki..mmm
<CrazyLemon> oh..očitno gori
<CrazyLemon> o ja..konkretna pi***rija očitno
<zdobbie_> ni videt
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne..bel dim je
<CrazyLemon> imamo novega poglavarja?
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kje to?
<Matthai> mi smo se okrog 13 lepo izognili gužvi med Koprom in Izolo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tam sploh ni gužve :)
<CrazyLemon> gužva je na tej drugi cesti proti hrvaški
<Matthai> je bila, pa smo Å¡li po lokalnih cestah
<CrazyLemon> sj si vidu da so bili zastoji že na HC proti nam :)
<Matthai> a folk se Å¡e vedno ne zna razporejat po cestah?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai seveda ne..italijani so
<CrazyLemon> pa ne moreš govorit o gužvi ko greš od KP proti Izoli če je to dobrih 5km ceste :D
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš na voljo vsaj 2 drugi ceste :D
<Matthai> ja, saj je bila Å¡e naprej
<CrazyLemon> cesti*
<CrazyLemon> evo je
<CrazyLemon> popolna zapora :)
<zdobbie_> ja pejd odpret
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti :)
<CrazyLemon> Cesta Koper - Šmarje - Dragonja  je pri Šmarjah zaprta zaradi požara.
<CrazyLemon> "Å¡marjah"
<zdobbie_> a je tisto smarje?
<zdobbie_> al tiste smarje?
<CrazyLemon> prvo
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..spin nima obvestila o temu
<CrazyLemon> promet.si pa ima
<upd> zelo
<upd> zanimivo
<zdobbie_> kaj vse?
<CrazyLemon> ni več gužve!
<zdobbie_> burned down?
<CrazyLemon> we need moar fires like this one
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah če gori kle pol jih komaj preusmerijo na sečovlje ali sočergo
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nE4X24xFPc
<Seniorita> This Bike Makes Ice Cream — Snack Break - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Finally, a workout with the end reward built right in. At Ample Hills Creamery, a New York City-based ice cream maker known for their creative flavors, it’s ...«
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: smarje big time now http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/na-cestah-ze-zastoji-3.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: Zaradi požara oviran promet na cesti Koper-Šmarje-Dragonja
<Seniorita> »Tudi ta počitniški konec tedna brez gneče na cestah ne gre. Najhuje je na gorenjski avtocesti, kjer sta dolgi koloni tako proti Sloveniji kot Avstriji. Na Hrvaškem težave povzroča burja.«
<CrazyLemon> spet pri Å marjah
<CrazyLemon> fckin novinarji niti guglat ne znajo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡marje so na hribu..cca. 5-10km stran
<CrazyLemon> pa tam v videu če boš gledal..tam kjer piše kuna/euro tam majo dobr hamburger če boš kdaj blizu pa boš lačn :)
<zdobbie_> 50m desno od pogorisca?
<zdobbie_> levo actually
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-uDvCRnm78
<Seniorita> The White Stripes - I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself by The White Stripes I don't own the rights to this song. All the rights belong to the owner of the song and i'm not...«
<CrazyLemon> desno actually
<zdobbie_> k Jansa?
<yang> a majo hamburgerje iz kun ?
<yang> hm Olympics opening ceremony se ni na YT
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/zNcdX
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn-Xh5ldkXw&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> A Women's Guide To Changing A Tire - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ever have a flat tire and there were no men around to help you? When I was driving from Dallas my tire exploded around 2 am and hour outside of Houston. Luck...«
<CrazyLemon> so sexist
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nocturn Is a Cross Platform Twitter App With a Clean Design  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xvx-6lpKj0Y/nocturn-desktop-twitter-app-mac-linux
<CrazyLemon> rogla!
<CrazyLemon> in action!
<zdobbie_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam žal prehitro
<zdobbie_> zanima me, kje je spilak
<CrazyLemon> čaka na zadnji krog
<CrazyLemon> like a sane person
<CrazyLemon> sam kere mone so ti kolesarji
<CrazyLemon> a ne vedo da voda privlači komarje
<CrazyLemon> zika anyone?!
<zdobbie_> o jeboga
<zdobbie_> ni ga vec
<CrazyLemon> šel po bližnjici?
<zdobbie_> do hotela
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je spoznal prijetno brazilko!
<yang> A je kaksen livestream olimpijskih iger ?
<CrazyLemon> sure..rtv livestreama
<CrazyLemon> pa nbc
<CrazyLemon> pa bbc
<CrazyLemon> pa *bc
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/SkyNews/status/761974823232823296
<Seniorita> Sky News auf Twitter: "Police have carried out a controlled explosion of a bag at the #Rio2016 cycling race. @pkelso speaks to a witness https://t.co/9VlZhoGB95"
<zdobbie_> zdej je se Roglic odpadu
<yang> internet livestream
<CrazyLemon> ni odpadu..samo se ni prerinu v ospredje
<zdobbie_> lel https://twitter.com/JoshRobinson23/status/761983089358868480
<Seniorita> Joshua Robinson auf Twitter: "What do you do when you've dropped out of the Olympic road race? Watch on Copacabana with Team Colombia! https://t.co/JKzwp6Arzq"
<CrazyLemon> ni rogle :(
<zdobbie_> <- that's what he said
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko si ti napisal da je odpadu
<CrazyLemon> je potem priključil
<CrazyLemon> preden se je začel vzpon na joa
<yang> dz0ny: a lahko nahackas kaksen kodi plugin za gledanje Olimpijskihiger
<dz0ny> a rtvslo?
<yang> ja
<yang> al pa z anglesko govorecimi
<yang> najbolje bi blo SLO2
<matjaz> http://goatd.net/
<Seniorita> goATDee.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV
<Seniorita> »Watch Online TV, Sports, News and Entertainment for free at goATDee.Net«
<zdobbie_> fucking vintage
<yang> matjaz: men se na uni strani sam odpre nek javascript code
<matjaz> meni dela že dve leti, brez problemov, z adblockerjem
<matjaz> najboljša stran za športne streame
<dz0ny> yang: trenutno ne
<dz0ny> bi mogu spet rtvslo apk hekat
<dz0ny> me zanima kaj bodo nardil k bo flash off
<dz0ny> v chrome pa fx
<dz0ny> oktobra enkrat
<matjaz> hud zaključek dirke
<matjaz> hud hud
<dz0ny> yang: pozabi na rtvslo, omejil so kvaliteto na 240p
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> JESUS = HEAVEN
<CrazyLemon> NO JESUS = HELL
<CrazyLemon> holy shit kera huda dirka
<CrazyLemon> boljša kot katera koli etapa na tdF
<matjaz> specialized kolesa in čelade v riu spreminjajo barve
<matjaz> lol
<yang> eh skoda
<zdobbie_> ROGLA
<yang> Eurosport narocnino sem placal ampak se mi zdi da sem mal zajebal da ne prenasajo olimpijskih iger LIVE
<zdobbie_> je res!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp..pri 22°
<CrazyLemon> sej sm linkal video
<CrazyLemon> kak dan dva nazaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SpecializedADRIA/videos/1726102814319176/
<Seniorita> Specialized Bicycles - Chronik | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<Seniorita> »Specialized Bicycles, 's-Heerenberg. 1.529.859 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 113 Personen sprechen darüber. We think, talk, love, live and breathe bikes.«
<Matthai> a kdo uporablja Linphone
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon, the IRC salesman
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ who said i'm IRC salesman only? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-chicago-police-shooting-paul-oneal-video-met-20160805-story.html
<Seniorita> Videos of deadly cop shooting show procedural errors, confusion over shots - Chicago Tribune
<Seniorita> »Videos from the fatal shooting of Paul O'Neal by Chicago police show a succession of apparent procedural errors, including police firing at a fleeing vehicle with other officers in harm's way and an admission by the officer who believed he fired the fatal shot that he had no idea whether the 18-year-old was armed.«
<CrazyLemon> basically..tista dva iz avta skočita vn začneta streljat
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki je bil v avtu v katerega se je tale mulc zaletel
<CrazyLemon> je slišal streljanje
<CrazyLemon> in je mislil da on strelja
<CrazyLemon> in ga je nato ubil
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<yang> dz0ny: sem si nastimal Eurosport Livestream v kodija, dela ok
<CrazyLemon> https://vid.me/2iZ1 lool #nsfw
<Seniorita> I GOT HIRED AT YALE SUCK MY MF'G DICK (Reupload) - vidme
<matjaz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand she lost her job
<CrazyLemon> no..she quit her job
<CrazyLemon> coz she got hired at yale!
<CrazyLemon> aja..misliš da ji je yale dal nogo? :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway..ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-07
<zdobbie> ahhh, the Brazilian underwater sofa http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/olympics/reports-claim-olympic-kayaker-capsized-after-hitting-underwater-sofa/ar-BBvkqgb?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
<Seniorita> Reports claim Olympic kayaker capsized after hitting underwater sofa
<Seniorita> »We may already have our strangest and most amusing story to come out of the Rio Olympic games.&nbsp;«
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km  Z od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @07/08/2016 06:53:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.63+N,+13.77+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 2.km  od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @07/08/2016 06:54:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.62+N,+13.82+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie neki sam zate https://vid.me/2iZ1 :D
<Seniorita> I GOT HIRED AT YALE SUCK MY MF'G DICK (Reupload) - vidme
<CrazyLemon> #nsfwish
<zdobbie> I've seen bigger
<zdobbie> urs, specifically
<CrazyLemon> you wish
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the nice guys
<jabuk> The Nice Guys |20 May 2016 116 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk> A mismatched pair of private eyes investigate the apparent suicide of a porn star in 1970s Los Angeles.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (46,762 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 243 reviews (users: 3.9/5 44194 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3799694
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/YKmDO1E.gifv
<CrazyLemon> uuu za sredo kaže kr konkretno spremembo vremena
<CrazyLemon> in po sredi temperature okrog 24!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y9z_8fBF5U
<Seniorita> What I Love About The Olympics - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 38 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What I Love About The Olympics - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 38 Claim Your free download of "7 Ways to Be More Spiritual Than Your Friends" at http://Awaken...«
<CrazyLemon> tole bo idioterni všeč
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0860/3518/products/sealofapproval_comp.jpg
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.8°C @07.08.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% vzhodnik 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:53:03, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:24:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 31min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<pitastrudl> pfff
<zdobbie> better dan Hamburg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Choqok Lives — Qt Twitter App Sees First Update in Over a Year  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fiLsnG1T3V0/choqok-qt-twitter-app-new-beta
<CrazyLemon> Nasedel avtodom na cesti na Vršič, Kranjska Gora
<CrazyLemon> legenda..zihr italijan
<zdobbie> it's a free country!
<dz0ny> .imdb the nice guys
<jabuk> The Nice Guys |20 May 2016 116 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk> A mismatched pair of private eyes investigate the apparent suicide of a porn star in 1970s Los Angeles.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (46,762 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 243 reviews (users: 3.9/5 44194 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3799694
<zdobbie> u talkin to me?
 * zdobbie tips his fedora
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 13.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @07/08/2016 13:34:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.86+E
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bq Say They “Don’t Have Any Plans” For New Ubuntu Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GMtpchfPppU/bq-say-dont-plans-new-ubuntu-phones
<CrazyLemon> the nice guys je kr kul muvi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz neki zate https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/yyma.mp4
<matjaz> vidu ja, dober gol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/perzeidi-naj-bi-letos-poskrbeli-za-spektakularno-predstavo/399805
<Seniorita> Perzeidi naj bi letos poskrbeli za spektakularno predstavo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Meteorski roj Perzeidov bo letos dosegel vrhunec v noči na petek, ko naj bi nebo osvetlilo do dvesto zvezdnih utrinkov na uro. To je dvakrat več kot po navadi, zato se pojav letos imenuje izbruh.«
<yang> http://comma.ai/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/pametni-gsm-telefoni/gsm-lg-nexus-5x-16gb-crn-581704
<Seniorita> Pametni GSM telefon GSM LG NEXUS 5X 16GB ČRN - bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> what the faq
<Seniorita> »Pametni GSM telefon GSM LG NEXUS 5X 16GB ČRN Nexus 5X pooseblja bistvo družine Nexus – kompaktna in lahka naprava ponuja vrhunsko delovanje ter je pripravljena na vsakodnevne izzive.«
<CrazyLemon> 500 za 5x?!?!
<pitastrudl> na simobilu je na razprodaji
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> baje
<msev->   File "/home/msev/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7/mycroft/skills/esp8266/__init__.py", line 57
<msev->     else:
<msev->        ^
<msev-> SyntaxError: invalid syntax       http://pastebin.com/WNJafKTz why is it wrong
<Seniorita> [Python] # Copyright 2016 Mycroft AI, Inc. # # This file is part of Mycroft Core. # # - Pastebin.com
<msev-> nezastopm indent je pomoje uredu
<matjaz> ni
<matjaz> zdej maš if try else except vse isto zamaknjeno
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ja tist je sploh narobe
<dz0ny> if try else except
<msev-> ja sj se mi je zdel da je to narobe
<msev-> tale try bom vn vrgu pomoje
<msev-> tole je original https://github.com/Dark5ide/mycroft-core/blob/feature/esp8266/mycroft/skills/esp8266/__init__.py
<Seniorita> mycroft-core/__init__.py at feature/esp8266 · Dark5ide/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<msev-> sj sploh nima sensa da mam sploh if else not
<msev-> pomoje
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/SLr2iEMb a je tole bolš? :)
<Seniorita> # Copyright 2016 Mycroft AI, Inc. # # This file is part of Mycroft Core. # # - Pastebin.com
<msev-> prej sm brezglavo copypasteal zj sm pa mal razmislu clo :D
<msev-> kko kaže indent?
<msev-> oh noes zj mam nov error 2016-08-07 17:42:34,440 - mycroft.skills.core - WARNING - Module esp8266 does not appear to be skill lol
<msev-> a teli def-i nebi smel bit indentani tkole not?
<msev-> bi mogl bit na isti ravni k class?
<msev-> že vem kaj je
<msev-> tut indentation ja
<msev-> lol :)
<metalcamp> msev-: če ti že zamiki delajo probleme, ne bi raje poiskal orodja, ki bi popravljalo namesto tebe?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfBBNW0ZvU
<Seniorita> Noam Chomsky on Donald Trump - YouTube
<Seniorita> »and Climate Change Denialism . World-renowned political dissident Noam Chomsky weighs in on Trump’s candidacy for the Republican presidential nomination, par...«
<msev-> ne sj je vredu metalcamp tist k sm prej delal je blo brezglavo
<msev-> zj sm mal pogledal bolš in zj dela
<msev-> o ne
<msev-> zj mam pa dva procesa ista
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7$ ./mycroft.sh stop
<msev-> There are several suitable screens on:
<msev->         13424.mycroft-skills    (08/07/2016 06:02:41 PM)        (Detached)
<msev->         13287.mycroft-skills    (08/07/2016 05:50:08 PM)        (Detached)
<msev-> Use -S to specify a session.
<msev-> kko killam oba
<CrazyLemon> kako killaš enega?
<CrazyLemon> na enak način jih killaš X
<msev-> ja zgleda k da sta 2
<msev-> preh sm ustavu z ./mycroft.sh stop
<msev-> sam zj se pa noče k sta kao dva
<CrazyLemon> !g how to kill a process on linux
<Seniorita> Kill Process in Linux or Terminate a Process in UNIX / Linux Systems http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> čak kdo že nima slovenske tipkovnce
<msev-> a nj dam toca :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi dal oboje? :)
<msev-> wtf sj je pid že napisan zgleda tm
<msev-> sploh neb rabu ga iskt :D
<CrazyLemon> obviously :)
<msev-> evo vse procese sm pobil
<msev-> :D
 * msev- je krvoločn danes
<msev-> {"message_type": "speak", "context": null, "metadata": {"utterance": "It's done, boss."}}
<msev-> :-P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Analyse Your Wi-Fi Signal Strength on Ubuntu With This Script  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2DJ2tAk_s3g/analyze-wifi-signal-ubuntu
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kok je bigbang drag
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj si pa one+x ne kupš?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Paprius, Our Fave Linux Icon Theme, Now Supports Even More Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Jwpb7r7mBLM/best-linux-icon-theme-papirus-supports-more-apps
<msev-> a če mi nek android app ne dela pa bi rad debuggal zakaj moram un ADB naštimat
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj mi bo one x? če je nexus 5 boljši
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker na adb lolcat dobiš output
<msev-> kle je en napisal aplikacijo "Sensor node" k naj bi mogla pošiljat MQTT message od senzorjev s telefona
<msev-> pa mi ne dela in me enrage-a to
<msev-> pač podatke z akcelerometra na mqtt pa to
<msev-> pa it ostalih senzorjev
<msev-> iz*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Museeks Is a Stylish Cross-Platform Music Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VS7AtXSqAOo/museeks-music-player
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/na-letaliscu-kar-deset-dni-zaman-cakal-dekle-s-spleta/399817
<Seniorita> Na letališču kar deset dni zaman čakal dekle s spleta :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Nizozemec je na kitajskem letališču v mestu Changsha na dekle čakal, dokler ni zbolel in pristal v bolnišnici.«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> revež
<msev-> a bi mi kšn od vs en apk kompajlov pliz
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/Mycroft-Android tole :)
<Seniorita> GitHub - MycroftAI/Mycroft-Android
<Seniorita> »Contribute to Mycroft-Android development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<mejkl> java 9 anyone?
<yang> msev-: ti je kaj dolgcas ?
<msev-> kašn weird vprašanje je pa to yang lol
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/tnjg3mn3jzdx.png
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/circlejerk/comments/4wk6ar/hitler_died_in_1945_hillary_clinton_was_born_in/
<Seniorita> Hitler died in 1945. Hillary Clinton was born in 1947. Is this proof of reincarnation? You decide. (You should decide 'yes'). : circlejerk
<Seniorita> »1601 points and 49 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobbie> msev-: u down 2 fuk?
<zdobbie> to ga zanima
<zdobbie> mogoce
<CrazyLemon> dtf*
<msev-> dons sm bil spet v hribih lol
<msev-> na velikem kladivu
<msev-> a če apk ni signed pol ga ne morm inštalirat?
<msev-> ker ga namreč nemorm, jav napako v "razčlenjevanju paketa"
<metalcamp> vklopi unknown sources v app settings
<msev-> mam že vkloplen
<msev-> tko da prolly ni to
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: a je blo kej oblačno?
<CrazyLemon> unknown sources je Å¡e vedno apk signed
<CrazyLemon> samo self signed
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, šele pol bl prot popoldnevu se je pooblačil pol k sm bil že dol :D
<msev-> aja CrazyLemon pol vrjetn zato ne dela k ni signed
<CrazyLemon> msev- ali pa če prebereš kak manual..tudi ne škodi
<pitastrudl> sem dal gor xenial za nekoga na laptop, ni spet tok drugačen od trusty
<pitastrudl> sem pricakoval da bo malo bolj drugacen
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> nevem zakaj
<CrazyLemon> lts je
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> makes sense
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: kul :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jst grem najbrž v torek malo raziskovat nad krnico
<lynxlynxlynx> danes ni bilo usojeno :(
<msev-> najs js pa planiram da bi Å¡u enkrat do krnice doline krnica :D
<msev-> sam je baje 4 ure v eno smer :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne misliš tiste pod vršičem?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> sj ne do koče, ampak do konca doline kao
<lynxlynxlynx> kriška stena ni 4h stran
<lynxlynxlynx> v 5h si že na vrhu križa
<msev-> aja najs pol :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e nisem bil v kopnem tam spodi
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje sam grušč
<msev-> a tut turno smučaš, svaka čast
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni nič tazga, glavno da se ti ne udira
<lynxlynxlynx> boardarji brez splitboardov so čist bogi
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat smo naše skoraj uro čakali lih pod kriško
<msev-> a za začetnike je pa kao viševnik ane :D
<msev-> za učit se "dinamike snega" :P
<lynxlynxlynx> precej varna izbira, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> krnica tud ni težka
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, če boš lezu tja gor, nujno skoč še na vrh
<lynxlynxlynx> stena je nizka in se precej zapre, ne vidiš dosti
<msev-> bom :)
<msev-> je pa dons pihal k hudiš pomoje 100kmh :D
<msev-> hudič*
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a pol greš ti tut na ferate pa to? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ja
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj te klasične, športne so brez veze
<lynxlynxlynx> namenoma grdo speljane, da so težje - čista telovadba, brez občutka
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že bil na kaki?
<msev-> nism bil Å¡e
<msev-> a to je skoz zajla, da si skoz varovan? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nujno
<lynxlynxlynx> kje si bil, da se ti je zdelo najtežje?
<msev-> Å¡e na nobeni
<msev-> kaj priporočaš za začetek?
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš opremo?
<msev-> ne Å¡e
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiška tura ima super skalo
<lynxlynxlynx> mojstrovka je tud lepa, samo je tam zdej gužva
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš čas v torek? :)
<msev-> mislm da ne grem na morje za par dni, pa tut za ferate sam tko mal informativno sprašujem. Moram najprej enkrat si sam ogledat to od spodaj da vidm če bom psihično zmožn hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> ma kolk si star? :P
<msev-> 28
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ma ni to v starosti :D
<lynxlynxlynx> to ne moreš na pogled ugotovit
<lynxlynxlynx> greš in je
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ti je že jasno, da ljudje nimamo najboljše globinske percepcije
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler nisi blizu stene, ne veš dobro, a je sploh stena
<msev-> pomoje da k bi bil na kšnmu ful izpostavljenmu koncu pa da bi gledov dol bi me panika zagrabla :D
<lynxlynxlynx> nah
<lynxlynxlynx> če te moti pogled dol, to ugotoviš in ne gledaš dol
<msev-> a ti si šel tko za đabe te ni nč skrbel :D
<lynxlynxlynx> itak se vzpenjaš
<msev-> pa pol k si bil gor
<lynxlynxlynx> sem bil premajhen, da bi se spomnil prve ferate
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak včasih sem kar bal višin
<msev-> evo pol si se navadu že kot otrok :D
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo v telovadnici si nikol nisem upal splezat do stropa po drogu
<msev-> nč pičim spat. lahko noč!
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas so tudi vse zajle ful vpete
<lynxlynxlynx> nimaš kam past
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-31
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 29.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @31/07/2017 03:49:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+16.2+E
<idioterna> out of work playlist.
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Oros42/IMSI-catcher/blob/master/README.md
<jabuk> IMSI-catcher/README.md at master · Oros42/IMSI-catcher · GitHub
<jabuk> IMSI-catcher - This program show you IMSI numbers of cellphones around you.
<idioterna> sweet
<msev-> kok si drvel dz0ny kera kamera je to
<zdobbie> genug ti na videu pise
<msev-> i do not see it
<msev-> sam wtf vidm :D
<matjaz> MONDAIII
<speed-> fuckdai :(
<msev-> aja zdobbie ne sprašujem kok je šu hitr
<msev-> to je bil sam komentar :D
<msev-> za kamerco sprašujem :)
<zdobbie> aha
<matjaz> .yt shut em up public enemy
<jabuk> The Prodigy Vs Public Enemy Vs Manfred Mann - Shut ‘Em Up (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh5WBegTy7M
<zdobbie> "Joj, kako hitro si drvel! Katero kamero koristis za snemanje taksnih ekspedicij?"
<zdobbie> ekola
<msev-> ja odlično
<zdobbie> 10/10 will translate again
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro zaspanc
<slax0r> mhm
<zdobbie> .yt we own the sky
<jabuk> M83 'We Own The Sky' Official video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWsUNbdc5IM
<slax0r> no we don't
<slax0r> not with out pilatus we don't
<zdobersek> there's more than 1
<zdobersek> pilatae?
<slax0r> pilatii?
<matjaz> pilatuses
<zdobbie> how dare u simplify this
<slax0r> how dare you 'muricanize this
<speed-> AMERIKA FUCK YEA
<lowk3y> re
<slax0r> https://btc-e.com/index.html
<zdobbie> eeeeeeyyy
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2365.60, low: 2268.00, high: 2369.99, bid: 2358.01, ask: 2365.19
<zdobbie> ngaf
<matjaz> .yt run dmc down with the king
<jabuk> RUN-DMC - Down With The King https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUXpNMMqW1A
<matjaz> own this MONDAIII
<msev-> kdo tuki v hribe Å¡e hod poleg lynxa
<speed-> jaz
<speed-> v gorice tu pa tam
<speed-> :D
<msev-> na kozarček ali dva
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 27.7°C @31.07.2017 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% zahodnik 0.84 m/s (3.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:57, Sončni zahod: 20:30:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 28°C @31.07.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% jugozahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:37, Kulminacija: 13:06:31, Sončni zahod: 20:32:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 51min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> hjålp
 * slax0r sends zdobbie a warm jacket
<slax0r> yw
<speed-> obeti so slabi za ta teden
<speed-> crknili bomo
<speed-> :'(
<slax0r> nekdaj verjetno res
<slax0r> speed-: ti nekaj povem?
<speed-> reci
<slax0r> speed-: ni mi
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/av7r4mM_700b.jpg
<zdobbie> staged
<matjaz> orly?
<matjaz> still funny tho
<slax0r> danes pa ep.3 https://media.tenor.com/images/8008b7c2307bc6733ed9ef760d19f648/tenor.gif
<zdobbie> PEOPLE DIE
<slax0r> I bet
<matjaz> tru.dat
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://www.facebook.com/ArsoVreme/posts/1629477287076340
<matjaz> dz0ny, jap, zdej smo
<slax0r> dz0ny: bote meli na babnem polju koncno vec kot 10 stopinj? :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: huda bo ja :)
<zdobbie> lululululul https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4atf_xpR_o
<zdobbie> speed-: ka nisi tega linkov
<CrazyLemon> "dopolnilno zavarovanje bo po novem višja za 4,3 odstotka"
<CrazyLemon> pobirajo kaj se Å¡e pobrati da
<CrazyLemon> preden država prevzame vajeti
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSwQ1icECNg
<jabuk> Die Draufgänger - Despacito - Austrian Style - YouTube
<jabuk> Der Sommerhit 2017 "Despacito" von Luis Fonsi ft. Daddy Yankee im Austrian Style mit einem Traktor als Schlagzeuger! Infos und Termine unter http://www.die-d...
<zdobbie> speed-: conflicted much?
<zdobbie> kter takt meter majo
<zdobbie> call it ... taktor
<matjaz> zdobbie, sam tole ni proper prekurščina
<matjaz> I thinkđ
<matjaz> -đ
<matjaz> also, ta komad si speed- nažiga k blejza skoz Kočevje
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/ws9peo5neucz.jpg
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 31.5°C @31.07.2017 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% vzhodnik 2.23 m/s (8.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:57, Sončni zahod: 20:30:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> matjaz: little known fact, snemano v kocevju, driver, speed- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46ASnmqQUs
<slax0r> and...dem 2 pixels
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> GERRAPPPAAAAAAHH
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> nucate vi tudi BMD za bookinge pa to?
<slax0r> wut?
<speed-> ja za ure
<slax0r> kje? kaj? ha?!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kaki bmd?
<slax0r> ka je to?
<speed-> ja pa neka bedarija
<speed-> sem mislo ka mate vi tudi
<speed-> mi mamo pa netconomy ma
<speed-> pa mogoce se keri
<speed-> dejansko pol avstrije ma to sranje :D
<speed-> pa so nam prejsnji teden updejtali
<slax0r> http://www.bmd.com/ ?
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> prvic vidim
<speed-> v glavnem
<speed-> nekaj so zajebali sem malo klikal okoli danes
<speed-> pa mi fuknilo ven vse zaposlene + place
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> kul!
<slax0r> si naredil screenshot?
<speed-> pa sem te sel tajnicama povedat, ker itak ves ovi so alergicni
<speed-> zdaj pa taka panika gratala jao :D
<speed-> slax0r duhh
<speed-> itak ka ne
<speed-> copy pastal sem si
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> in, kaj si ugotovil?
<slax0r> prevec sluzis? bojlse da si tiho? :D
<speed-> premalo
<zdobbie> .vreme rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1494m): 20.8°C @31.07.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugovzhodnik 1.83 m/s (6.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:42, Kulminacija: 13:06:16, Sončni zahod: 20:32:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 53min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> mislim ajde
<speed-> kar solidno :D
<CrazyLemon> Attached file is scanned image in DOC format.
<CrazyLemon> Document password: LRAKRFT
<CrazyLemon> Creation date: Mon, 31 Jul 2017 08:47:28 -0500
<CrazyLemon> and virustotal says 'no malware'
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<lynxlynx> open it
<CrazyLemon> https://www.virustotal.com/sl/file/5ff7c57adfe4055d36f0c021d9ac93f178134b92541dcf8a61ca94ca513ac183/analysis/1501511279/
<jabuk> Antivirus scan for 5ff7c57adfe4055d36f0c021d9ac93f178134b92541dcf8a61ca94ca513ac183 at2017-07-31 14:27:59 UTC - VirusTotal
<jabuk> VirusTotal's antivirus scan report for the file with MD5 c1bf2fcb24adfeb7265286bc1cfb47b4 at2017-07-31 14:27:59 UTC.0 out of 58 antivirusdetected the file as malicious.
<lynxlynx> pa kdo napiše lara croft s k-jem?
<CrazyLemon> germans do
<CrazyLemon> zakaj exodus ma tko fucking simple način da se overiš pri traktu
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko quasar eats dogs sh1te every single time
<zdobbie> kučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučučka
<CrazyLemon> čist hud eksperiment darrena browna na slo2
<zdobbie> describe plz
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t that's old
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4mN33w5Ftw
<jabuk> Derren Brown - The Experiments: The Secret of Luck (Full) - YouTube
<jabuk> Derren Brown - The Experiments The Secret of Luck Season 1, Episode 4
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a exodus Å¡e kr dela
<CrazyLemon> msev- of course
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi
<msev-> kje ga nj pa dol potegnem da bo najnovejša verzija :)
<msev-> a to je ubistvu zj go-to app za streamanje :D
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> go-away-from
<CrazyLemon> msev- github it :)
<msev-> MrLegendary/plugin.video.exodus ?
<msev-> mogoče KodiBoxFr :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-01
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> \o
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> k
<slax0r> a
<zdobbie> l
<speed-> ka zaj pubeci
<speed-> bi prisel kdo k nam delat
<speed-> vsi odpovedi davajo :D
<zdobbie> kaj te, zase zamenjavo isces?
<speed-> 2x sef pozicija odprta :))
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> meni je predobro tu, mene bodo mogli odpustit:p
<zdobbie> dajte te sasota za sefa
<zdobbie> kar je bil na tem kanalu, je bil dosti pameten, da je ostal tiho
<zdobbie> to dosti steje
<speed-> sasota smo posodili na magno za 2meseca lol
<slax0r> "posodili"
<speed-> ja
<zdobbie> a bo lakirnico postavljal
<speed-> pomoje ga nebo nazaj ja :p
<speed-> ne nek app bo delal
<speed-> KAO
<slax0r> "kako zamenjati sluzbo"
<slax0r> speed-: kolko pa placate za te pozicije?
<slax0r> tak mas vpogled v place
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> 4-5
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> neto? :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> hah
<slax0r> skoda
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> speed-, the racunovodja
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> ves kaka panika je vcera bila zaradi tega
<speed-> tajnica mi se zaj pravila ka nej mogla spati zaradi mene celo noc
<speed-> san pravo uhh kak fajn ka si na mene brodila
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> hehehehe :D
<msev-> haha a je slovenka :D
<speed-> ne
<msev-> oz. ubistvu ni slovenka če je prekmuerka
<speed-> oz mati je ja
<msev-> ker pol je madžarka :D
<speed-> mati je slovenka stari pa makedonec
<speed-> :)
<speed-> dobra je mala
<speed-> samo taka bitchy
<msev-> najs
<msev-> ti sam bend over
<speed-> ja ja mi je dolzna vsaj lap dance
<speed-> :-)
<msev-> sj dnarja maš dost da ji mečeš gor :D
<speed-> ja ves da
<speed-> reso sem ji sluzbo, ker ce bi sefi to vidli je pravila da bi obe leteli
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> speed-: to ji posli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nyQcgxVvzQ
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, pol se bo mogla pa izkazat pri lap danceu, mogoče dodat še kšn happy ending :D
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> bo sla na disciplinskega
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> a loh mal tele rapey hormone brzdate
<speed-> lahko
<speed-> ampak priznam, da bi jo v momentu prasno haha
<speed-> :)
<msev-> speed-, je pošten človk, pove tko k je
<msev-> nedvomno ma dobr okus tko a bi jo js tut
<msev-> da*
<msev-> zj pa treba pogledat en videospot on Zorjanove
<matjaz> this FOCKEN channel.
<matjaz> it's tuesday tho, so yay
<msev-> yay
<slax0r> mja...
<msev-> dons pa plavat na worthersee :D
<slax0r> not so yay when you have a shitday
<msev-> gledat mal avstrijke :D
<speed-> whoresee
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> faakersee may be more up your alley
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, a če bi šla kakšno nočno varianto gradiške bi še vedno bil dan ko bi šla dol a bi morala z lučkami it dol? :D
<lynxlynx> odvisno a je luna
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> a tok pozn bi Å¡la :D
<msev-> podnev vsaj gor ane :D
<lynxlynx> ne morš rečt turi nočna, če ni noči
<speed-> mracna!
<lynxlynx> ta teden je tolk vroče, da je škodljivo hodit pred nočjo
<speed-> malo je
<speed-> kak pa se bo :)
<msev-> lynxlynx, to pa nevem kr mal pritisk da bi šu ponoč, a si ti že kdaj šu ponoč na ferato :D
<lynxlynx> valda
<lynxlynx> recimo na višu sem bil za sončni vzhod
<msev-> zanimivo :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa samo za vzhod?
<msev-> no bom vidu če bom nabral korajžo sam pomoje ne bom :D
<slax0r> potem bi se zahod pocakal
<msev-> takrat je zate plac pustil
<msev-> k ve da greš rd dol z zelo zahtevne gore ponoč :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, po keri poti si Å¡u pa dol iz Vevnice? in kako je zgledala :D
<lynxlynx> slax0r: zakaj bi cel dan gor čakal?
<lynxlynx> iz vevnice sem prečil čez strug in ponce, potem pa po klasiki dol iz srednje do jezer
<lynxlynx> a se bojiš teme al v čem je problem?
<msev-> a js ne, sam zdi se mi da ne bom dost vidu sploh k bom Å¡u dol da se bom spotaknu :D
<msev-> pismo a ni tm ful nezavarovano okol struga :D
<msev-> a so une druge variante za dol lažje vključno s sestopom po vii della vita
<slax0r> lynxlynx: because
<slax0r> reasons
<msev-> te prekmuerci, kdo bi jih razmel?
<speed-> v tem je poanta
<msev-> brat morš fejst pomale pol mogoče še kj razmeš :D
<msev-> če pa gučijo je pa itak prehitr
<lynxlynx> tisto prečenje grebena je zelo zahtevno, ja
<lynxlynx> nimaš zaenkrat kaj tam iskat
<lynxlynx> z vevnice je pa najlažji sestop proti logu pod mangartom
<lynxlynx> na .it stran pa nazaj po ferati
<msev-> aha ql, čeprav tm tut pravjo da so neke strme spolzke trave ane? :)
<lynxlynx> ne, v koritnico je čist simpl
<msev-> fletn :D
<msev-> evo izziv za naslednje leto :D
<msev-> k zgleda res huda pot res amaze :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, kere so ti ble top 3 ture k si šel? :) ti si pač na čist drugem nivoju kukr js ampak vseen me zanima da mal pogledam kko crazy zgledajo te variante :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.5°C @01.08.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% zahodnik 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:02, Kulminacija: 13:12:38, Sončni zahod: 20:35:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 45min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynx> hmm
<zdobbie> hmmmmm
<lynxlynx> pomoje je bla najboljša prečenje iz kota na dimnike in potem do rjavine
<lynxlynx> tale dolg greben s strugom vred je tud lep
<lynxlynx> visoka rosojanska (rezijanska) je še najlažja
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 33.9°C @01.08.2017 13:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:28, Kulminacija: 13:09:21, Sončni zahod: 20:32:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 45min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Ce;je
<jabuk> Ce;je: 28.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-2344849/
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 34°C @01.08.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:41:49, Kulminacija: 13:06:29, Sončni zahod: 20:31:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 49min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> sück it
<CrazyLemon> you suck it
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 32.9°C @01.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:42, Kulminacija: 13:13:05, Sončni zahod: 20:35:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<CrazyLemon> google play music extension lahk kontroliraš z media funkšn tipkami
<zdobbie> wat een time2be4live
<CrazyLemon> ayw
<CrazyLemon> aye*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-sierri-leone-prepovedali-skupinsko-rekreacijo/428994
<jabuk> V Sierri Leone prepovedali skupinsko rekreacijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> V afriški državi Sierra Leone je policija prepovedala rekreacijski tek v skupinah, saj trdi, da tekači povzročajo nered, zmerjajo ljudi, predvajajo glasno glasbo in ovirajo promet.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> hujs k kulesarji!
<CrazyLemon> .yt wrabel the village
<jabuk> Wrabel - The Village https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tilsrO-3gcQ
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGIlCDPXgAAe8e-.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 27.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 29.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 27.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> italijani lulajo na debelem rtiču
<CrazyLemon> http://gpuopen.com/open-source-radeon-prorender/
<jabuk> Open-source Radeon ProRender - GPUOpen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: teb je OINB všeč ne
<dz0ny> podoba serija https://www.netflix.com/title/80059465
<dz0ny> very sexy ladies too https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cpf_G-sWEAA5MvR.jpg
<idioterna> ta zgleda k da jo glava boli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<CrazyLemon> RAVNO gledam OINB
<CrazyLemon> like..seriously :D
<zdobbie_> prove it?
<dz0ny> No za pol k boš koncal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ https://goo.gl/PBhN8o
<dz0ny> enga orng komarja maš na steni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če misliš tist levo zgoraj..nič ni tam :D
<zdobbie_> ok
<CrazyLemon> where the f do i find time and date settings
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-02
<speed-> guten morgen
<speed-> slax0r tej stajerci so gotovi totalke
<speed-> nigdar jih nebon razm
<speed-> o
<speed-> mochma prej :D
<msev-> hellou
<msev-> grlo me boli :(
<matjaz> dons je pa en tak dan za Jinxe
<matjaz> .yt smijem se jinx
<jabuk> Jinx - Smijem se https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y29E2tZvt0
<lowk3y> re
<metalcamp_> dan
<speed-> dan
<zdobbie> dan
<tadej> dan
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  S od KOČEVJA @02/08/2017 11:25:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+14.87+E
<pitastrudl> dan
<matjaz> .yt jinx strijele
<jabuk> Jinx - Strijele na horizontu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tER04BolObY
<zdobbie> is a shit day
<speed-> totaly shit day...
<idioterna> zakaj pa danes?
<msev-> zato k ga js ne animiram dost ane speed-
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> jsm su na malco z eno prjatlco
<speed-> prevec dela so mi dali
<speed-> mislim
<speed-> do petka morem naredit neki drek
<msev-> js pa s Å¡efom
<speed-> jaz sem pa hotel se samo prit se pokazat 2 dni
<speed-> pa gtfojat :D
<msev-> sux speed
<idioterna> msev-: a mas lustnga sefa
<msev-> šmeks je, prjazn pa pametn :), o lepoti naj pa kšna ženska razglablja :D
<msev-> idioterna, a ti maš luštno prjatlco
<idioterna> o ja
<msev-> zakon
<idioterna> uglavnm so vse lustne
<msev-> jp
<msev-> a buckaste so ti tut luštne :D
<idioterna> men?
<idioterna> kva ma pa to veze
<idioterna> objektivno so lustne
<idioterna> men itak skor nbena ni vsec
<zdobbie> `buckaste` je podmnozica od `vse`
<zdobbie> I guess
<idioterna> jah mislm, odstotek telesne tolsce se itak spreminja ane
<idioterna> skozi cas
<msev-> morm mal zmanjšat odstotek da se mi 6pack izrazi :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 14.km  V od JELÅ AN @02/08/2017 14:22:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.48+N,+14.45+E
<idioterna> zakaj pa 6pack nucas
<zdobbie> for beer bros
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> slax0r: Nenavadno vroče je bilo med drugim tudi v Babnem Polju (34,3 °C), kjer je bilo celo malenkost topleje kakor v skoraj 600 metrov niželežeči Murski Soboti (33,9 °C).
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/ArsoVreme/posts/1631590303531705
<jabuk> Arso Vreme - PESTRA TEMPERATURNA SLIKA VROČINSKEGA VALA... | Facebook
<jabuk> PESTRA TEMPERATURNA SLIKA VROČINSKEGA VALAVročinski val se stopnjuje. Predvsem višje lege je preplavil suh in zelo topel afriški zrak. Na Voglu smo...
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> za followat
<CrazyLemon> Najbolj vroče je bilo včeraj, 1. avgusta, v Podnanosu, kjer se je ogrelo do 38,7 °C.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Do 14. ure smo najvišjo temperaturo zraka, 38,6 °C, izmerili v Podnanosu.
<CrazyLemon> mmhmm
<CrazyLemon> primorska sux
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 33°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:06, Kulminacija: 13:10:48, Sončni zahod: 20:34:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 47min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36.7°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:37, Kulminacija: 13:09:28, Sončni zahod: 20:32:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 45min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 34.7°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:39, Kulminacija: 13:09:18, Sončni zahod: 20:30:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 43min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 34°C @02.08.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:02, Kulminacija: 13:06:25, Sončni zahod: 20:29:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 46min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme radulca
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 33°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:06, Kulminacija: 13:10:48, Sončni zahod: 20:34:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 47min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> werks
<matjaz> .vreme radolca
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 33°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:06, Kulminacija: 13:10:48, Sončni zahod: 20:34:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 47min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> vau
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 33.9°C @02.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:53, Kulminacija: 13:13:02, Sončni zahod: 20:34:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je tam..36°
<CrazyLemon> zunaj kot da je nekdo prižgal fen
<CrazyLemon> so freaking hot
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 34.8°C @02.08.2017 14:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 24%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:39, Kulminacija: 13:09:18, Sončni zahod: 20:30:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 43min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> k sreči se vsajponoč ohladi
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 27.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 28.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 28.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš to srečo ja..drugi je nimamo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> prva matična z uefi - uff, so naredil bios lep
<CrazyLemon> tis purdy
<CrazyLemon> lynx ryzen?
<speed-> amd go away
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh po tvojih težavah se mi je zdelo prezgodi
<CrazyLemon> lynx niso ryzen related..ampak nvidia :)
<speed-> glej ubuntu pac ni za gaming masine :)
<speed-> tja das staro pci graficno
<CrazyLemon> you are just saying that because you suck at gaming!
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, jbg
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž so še precej dragi
<speed-> I don't game :'(
<CrazyLemon> lynx ker proc si pa kupu?
<lynxlynxlynx> i5
<lynxlynxlynx> prej sem mel phenoma
<lynxlynxlynx> itak je plata šla in itak ne delajo več za ddr3
<lynxlynxlynx> za proc tud nisem ziher, da je Å¡e ok
<CrazyLemon> no i5 7500 itak ma podobno ceno kot ryzen 5 1600
<CrazyLemon> but moar cores!
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv mi je, kolk je manjša plata
<CrazyLemon> mATX?
<CrazyLemon> moja se mi ne zdi veliko manjša/večja..kinda the same
<CrazyLemon> sam ohišje je huge
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/9t9uDa
<CrazyLemon> yuuuge!
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo, mal kablov
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv setup za diske
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx dejansko sm Å¡e en huge setup za diske odstranu
<CrazyLemon> tudi tega bi se rad znebil..sam ne gre vertikalno dat tegale hddja
<CrazyLemon> ssd je pa lepo na zadnji strani
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<idioterna> evo msev-
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/plavz
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  Z od RADEČ @03/08/2017 00:14:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+15.13+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-03
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<msev-> jutro procesorji :D
<msev-> procesorji msev vprašanj :D
<metalcamp_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Domino State - This Is Grey. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUFnLB1rjI
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: men se zdi, da je stream na rt crknil
<speed-> se samo 1x idem spat
<speed-> pa dopust \o/
<metalcamp_> že spet? :D
<speed-> cakaj malo
<speed-> kak to mislis?
<metalcamp_> just joking :)
<metalcamp_> kaj bo dobrega?
<speed-> nic
<speed-> vceraj so me razocarali v sluzbi
<speed-> sem mislo lepo langsam 3dni
<speed-> pa sem fasal eno neugodno delo :))
<metalcamp_> joj speed- ti pa res nimaš sreče :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> KATASTROFA
<msev-> https://liliputing.com/2017/08/windows-10-gains-native-eye-tracking-controls-latest-insider-preview.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liliputing+%28Liliputing%29
<jabuk> Windows 10 gains native eye-tracking controls with latest Insider Preview - Liliputing
<msev-> inovacije :D
<speed-> go go ms
<idioterna> gorica gorica murska sobota?
<metalcamp_> to je vse tam tam
<metalcamp_> gorica, puconci, ms :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> prvo je bila gorica
<speed-> pa te nova gorica
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/02/bus-seats-mistaken-burqas-anti-immigrant-group-norwegian
<jabuk> Bus seats mistaken for burqas by members of anti-immigrant group | World news | The Guardian
<jabuk> Comments posted on Norwegian ‘Fatherland first’ Facebook group call empty seats on Oslo bus ‘terrifying’
<matjaz> in?
<matjaz> kaj se dela na ta prelep četrtek?
<zdobbie> pajsa
<dz0ny> caka da se github odpre
<speed-> zaprt je?
<metalcamp_> it's dead, jim!
<matjaz> dz0ny, men dela
<matjaz> jest že cel dan spec fajle berem/popravljam
<matjaz> pa buildam
<matjaz> booooooring
<zdobbie> zato smo tu
<msev-> jo zdobbie my man :D
<zdobbie> cannot confirm?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 35.3°C @03.08.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:04, Kulminacija: 13:12:58, Sončni zahod: 20:32:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 39min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/20615807_10155143191566888_2684004176650520827_o.jpg?oh=c4670b72d6532ab27dbee5d1c72916fd&oe=5A34C9CC
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/20543971_10155143202646888_4639492036804163573_o.jpg?oh=517c9070c6c6ecc6451ba70ceaed47a8&oe=59EFA3B4
<CrazyLemon> pretty awesome photos
<zdobbie> Koper se je pa kr razvil!
<CrazyLemon> razvil se je v split :)
<CrazyLemon> no..na drugi sliki je pa smth asian
<idioterna> a ni to honkonk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/71741701887/photos/a.10155143191336888.1073741859.71741701887/10155143437546888/?type=3&theater
<jabuk> These are the top 50 finalists of our... - World Meteorological Organization | Facebook
<jabuk> These are the top 50 finalists of our Weather Ready, Climate Smart photo competition! These photos come from countries and photographers all around the...
<CrazyLemon> možno da je
<idioterna> mislm da je ja
<idioterna> un stolp je iz honkonga
<idioterna> un XXX
<CrazyLemon> pr0n lives there?
<idioterna> no idea
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..kr neki oglasov sm vidu da folk se hoče znebit nexus 6p za 250€
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is it that awful?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/893098665384058880
<jabuk> Blaž Šter on Twitter: "Pečica na Primorskem. V Podnanosu 40,0 °C, kar je nov rekord Primorske. Zaenkrat še neuradno. #ARSO #vročinskival"
<zdobbie> 6p p good
<zdobbie> https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/booze-boosts-the-brains-ability-to-remember-info-learned-before-drinking/
<jabuk> Alcohol as a study tool? Drinking after learning boosts memory | Ars Technica
<jabuk> Lots of downsides to drinking, but happy hour may let your mind store memories.
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 28.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 29.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/nieve-zapusca-sky-podpisal-za-orico-scott/429184
<jabuk> Nieve zapušča Sky; podpisal za Orico-Scott :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<jabuk> Chris Froome naslednje leto na Dirki po Franciji ne bo mogel računati na pomoč Mikela Nieveja, saj se španski kolesar seli k ekipi Orica-Scott.
<CrazyLemon> froome izgublja najboljše pomočnike
<zdobbie> k
<idioterna> jezestana
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/miha.mlakar/posts/10213217686784062
<jabuk> Miha Mlakar - Extreme hot temperature in forests of... | Facebook
<jabuk> Extreme hot temperature in forests of Notranjska made all natural water sources dry, so we decided to help our bears with some fresh water. They give us...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ ..sosed?
<CrazyLemon> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywp8k5/researcher-who-stopped-wannacry-ransomware-detained-in-us-after-def-con
<jabuk> Researcher Who Stopped WannaCry Ransomware Detained in US After Def Con - Motherboard
<jabuk> Marcus Hutchins, AKA MalwareTech, previously registered a specific domain included in the ransomware’s code, which stopped the malware from spreading.
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kak v redu mouse pad?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ..ti si impulsive buyer.. kaj maš? :)
<zdobbie_> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/researcher-who-stopped-wcry-worm-detained-under-mysterious-circumstances/
<jabuk> Slayer of WCry worm detained after attending Defcon | Ars Technica
<jabuk> Friends and family haven't heard from Marcus Hutchins in almost 24 hours.
<CrazyLemon> such a copy cat
<CrazyLemon> [19:50:36] <CrazyLemon>: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywp8k5/researcher-who-stopped-wannacry-ransomware-detained-in-us-after-def-con
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-04
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  J od IGA @04/08/2017 07:36:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+14.54+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  J od IGA @04/08/2017 07:36:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+14.54+E
<speed-> GUTEN MORGEN
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jest mam deskmat
<matjaz> ne mouse pad :)
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01FFFSORA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<matjaz> točno tega
<jabuk> Silent Monsters Gaming und Office Mauspad schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk> Silent Monsters Gaming und Office Mauspad (900 x 400 x 3 mm, Größe: XXL) schwarz bei Amazon.de ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Schneller Versand. Jetzt bestellen!
<matjaz> .yt public enemy shut em up
<jabuk> The Prodigy Vs Public Enemy Vs Manfred Mann - Shut ‘Em Up (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh5WBegTy7M
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<zdobbie> ciao
<msev-> ta vikend pa nimam plana kam it :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, a pol greste na Hochschober? :) al kam ste hotl it :)
<lynxlynx> thunderbolts and lightning!
<lynxlynx> je pa luna, tako da razmišljam za danes, če bi kam pobegnil
<msev-> mene neki sinusi matrajo, drgač bi blo dobr it
<msev-> sj bo zihr še dost vikendov suhih brez snega dežja itd :D
<lynxlynx> jap, kamni so precej trpežni
<msev-> a maš kšne stare cepine za prodat za pozim :D
<lynxlynx> za prodat ne, mam pa dva, tako da včasih posojam
<lynxlynx> enega sem kupil, čez drugega sem pa s smučkami zapeljal :|
<lynxlynx> in potem se ni noben javil, da je njegov
<msev-> najs
<msev-> a kdaj rabš dva
<msev-> al 1 zadošča večinoma
<matjaz> .yt summertime saddness
<jabuk> Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdrL3QxjyVw
<matjaz> odličen komad za buildanje RPM paketov
<zdobbie> suh-suh-summertime
<zdobbie> summertime sadness
<zdobbie> "build me hard before you go"
<zdobbie> "RPM sadness"
<matjaz> "mock is off, I'm feeling alive!"
<matjaz> "I just wanted you to know, mock, you're the best!"
<msev-> slow day
<msev-> kero action cam v gopro form factorju priporočate?
<msev-> gitup git2 ? k ma dobro stabilizacijo slike
<msev-> al se tut za to splača počakat do une konference dz0ny
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od OBREŽJA @04/08/2017 13:05:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.66+E
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ
<jabuk> Hitler uses Docker - YouTube
<jabuk> Hitler uses Docker (Downfall parody)
<lynxlynx> msev-: jaz redko, pride pa prav v trdih grapah
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a se kaj potijo roke na tej zadevi?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 36.6°C @04.08.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% zahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:15, Kulminacija: 13:12:53, Sončni zahod: 20:31:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 37min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/s_wil5tD#ZiVELu0wcEP51JvPIg1jT5cX
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge is nouveau loading at startup
<CrazyLemon> Operation Dunkirk 2017 BRRip
<CrazyLemon> meh..fake movie
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 28.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 29.6°C
<dz0ny> https://arso.herokuapp.com/map.html
<jabuk> ARSO on map
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_446768.html
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu cena
<jabuk> Lenovo Moto Z Play 4G Phablet -$253.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$253.99 + free shipping, buy Lenovo Moto Z Play 4G Phablet online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Test-Stress-Run
<jabuk> Ryzen-Test & Stress-Run Make It Easy To Cause Segmentation Faults On Zen CPUs - Phoronix
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, mogoče bo ti vedel... kako spremeniš ime userja na Linux sistemu, se pravi display name, ne username - v konzoli
<CrazyLemon> Matthai display name?
<Matthai> ja, ko recem adduser, je username recimo matej, display name je pa "Matej Kovacic"
<Matthai> tisto, kar se ti  potem na naimzju pokaže
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Matthai> oz... namizje je LXDE
<Matthai> pa sem se zgleda zatipkal pri imenu uporabnika
<Matthai> in bi zdaj nekako popravil
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje se to shrani..ampak verjetno maš pod accounts varianto da to spremeniš
<Matthai> samo v meniju tega ne najdem...sicer je to armbian os
<CrazyLemon> Matthai v /etc/passwd poglej če je display name
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če je tisto edina lokacija ali je mogoče še kje
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani obiskovalci portala, od polnoči 4.8.2017 00:00 merilni sistemi ARSO v Kopru ne delujejo korektno oziroma podatki niso dostopni. Hvala za razumevanje. Veljavnost do: 5.8.2017 23:55:00
<zdobbie> a so ovi tudi v drek namoceni
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> ah..hoteli bernardin incident
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, car si... je notri!
<Matthai> tnx a lot
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a si mogu rebootat da se uveljavi sprememba?
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a yes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/udarec-za-vozni-park-pgd-trzec-gasilci-po-intervenciji-v-prometni-nesreci-unicili-vozilo.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - FOTO: Gasilci PGD Tržec po intervenciji doživeli prometno nesrečo, njihov Unimog popolnoma uničen
<jabuk> Gasilci PGD Tržec so odšli na intervencijo, ob vračanju nazaj pa se je pripetila prometna nesreča. Njihovo vozilo GVC 16/24 Mercedes Benz Unimog 1350L je popolnoma uničeno, poškodovani so bili tudi trije prostovoljni gasilci. Ker je to velik udare...
<CrazyLemon> fckerji vozijo unimoga pa še tega jim je uspelo uničit
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-05
<zdobbie> whuddup whuddup
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark | /!\ POZOR, HUDO HITER KOLESAR /!\
 * CrazyLemon checks strava
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark | /!\ POZOR, HUD KOLESAR /!\
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzbm4a/employees-anti-diversity-manifesto-goes-internally-viral-at-google
<jabuk> Google Employee's Anti-Diversity Manifesto Goes 'Internally Viral' - Motherboard
<jabuk> "It's not worth thinking about this as an isolated incident and instead a manifestation of what ails all of Silicon Valley."
<speed-> hey hoy
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_668632.html
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/7vzlbtxq0sdz.jpg
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 3157.21, low: 2825.00, high: 3230.00, bid: 3157.76, ask: 3167.50
<zdobbie> thank mr spoofy https://medium.com/@bitfinexed/meet-spoofy-how-a-single-entity-dominates-the-price-of-bitcoin-39c711d28eb4
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2715.00, low: 2403.01, high: 2729.93, bid: 2712.70, ask: 2714.99
<speed-> fukin shit
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> ane..wtf bitcoin
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> we told zou so.
<idioterna> you even
<CrazyLemon> idioterna == spoofy
<CrazyLemon> you heard it here first
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/893835406801862657
<jabuk> Blaž Šter on Twitter: "Prihodnji teden morda nov vročinski val. Od torka do srede znova vroče. Na vzhodu SLO od 35 do 40 °C. Še vedno možnost za hladnejšo varianto https://t.co/dYNmEbEhOY"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/splitski-natakar-o-gostih-italijani-so-cigani-britanci-pijani-kot-sipe-azijci-kot-da-so-retardirani/429372
<jabuk> Splitski natakar o gostih: "Italijani so cigani, Britanci pijani kot sipe, Azijci, kot da so retardirani" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Hrvaške in slovenske bralce je dodobra nasmejal Jozo Pavić, natakar iz Splita, ki je s svojo duhovito, a neusmiljeno analizo tujih turistov postal prava spletna senzacija.
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-06
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/a/7Qa86
<jabuk> I still prefer the older blackboard - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 1601 views. Shared by CrazyEyedRelic. I still prefer the older blackboard
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 7.km  Z od RADEČ @06/08/2017 10:01:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+15.1+E
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a se tole splača
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/bluetooth-headphones/pp_343045.html?wid=21
<jabuk> Bluedio T3 Plus Bluetooth Headphones -$43.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$43.99 + free shipping, buy Bluedio T3 Plus Bluetooth Headphones online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> 35€ ..sm slišal kr awesome things about bluedio
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2700.01, low: 2650.00, high: 2806.17, bid: 2700.00, ask: 2701.12
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tista je kitajska ura
<msev-> pa dz0ny je reku da ni kul
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dz0ny, https://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat;r=0;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;y=46.1991;x=13.2506;z=9;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;
<msev-> tole mormo integrirat v bota
<msev-> .strele :D
 * CrazyAPU is back on APU
<CrazyAPU> well not really apu
<CrazyAPU> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> rip incoming
<CrazyAPU> not really tho
<zdobbie> oh look
<zdobbie> the APU, it is sentient!
<CrazyAPU> 15:17  * CrazyAPU is back on APU
<CrazyAPU> 15:17 < CrazyAPU> well not really apu
<zdobbie> that's exactly what a sentient APU would say
<CrazyAPU> its amd processor with integrated graphics card which is disabled due to dedicated nvidia graphics card
<zdobbie> a si ryzena skenslu?
<CrazyAPU> naah
<CrazyAPU> sam iščem krivca za težave :)
<CrazyAPU> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.4°C @06.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% južni veter 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:59, Kulminacija: 13:12:15, Sončni zahod: 20:28:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 32min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyAPU> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 36.1°C @06.08.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% zahodnik 5.3 m/s (19.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:38, Kulminacija: 13:12:43, Sončni zahod: 20:28:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 32min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyAPU> first game..no crashes
<msev-> https://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat;r=0;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=0.00;n=0;y=46.1744;x=14.7448;z=9;d=2;dl=2;dc=0; tole stran k dam notr v en "card" v dashboard s pomočjo iframea, mi kr uide vn pa se fullscreena :D wtf
<jabuk> Real-Time Lightning Map :: LightningMaps.org
<jabuk> See lightning strikes in real time across the planet. Free access to maps of former thunderstorms. By Blitzortung.org and contributors.
<CrazyAPU> second game.. no issues
<CrazyAPU> torej ali ryzen ali memory
<msev-> a je 15ga dela prost dan?
<CrazyAPU> kakor za koga!
<msev-> aja pol ubistvu ni
<CrazyAPU> v bistvu je
<msev-> a je :D
<msev-> dobr
<CrazyAPU> če si v javni upravi.. in ne delaš na policiji/v bolnici etc
<msev-> piše da je ja
<CrazyAPU> a ima kdo lokalno loge?
<CrazyAPU> rad bi en link
<CrazyAPU> pcpartpicker
<CrazyAPU> oziroma model rama k ga mam :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntulog?
<zdobbie> robotist!
<CrazyAPU> lynx ne pomaga ker google nič ne najde
<CrazyAPU> crawlerja pa ne mislim pisat :D
<CrazyAPU> anyway.. lynx ti si lih kupu cpu
<CrazyAPU> a rabiš ddr4 ram? 3000mhz corsair :D
<CrazyAPU> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dz0ny, dj mi neki povej
<CrazyAPU> dont do it
<msev-> kok ti ta amazefit mer srčni utrip? a če ti 10 ur ga mer
<msev-> pol se sprazne, pa Å¡e gps zravn
<msev-> a kaj je fora
<msev-> če maš notificatione izklopnene
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyAPU: nimam kaj z dodatnim
<CrazyAPU> lynx fill those slots!
<lynxlynxlynx> 16g mam, več kot kadarkoli prej
<CrazyAPU> kaj pa apu? a kupi kdo apu?! !? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je un tip iz simpsonov; maš igračo al kaj? :>
<CrazyAPU> :/
<CrazyAPU> y u joke.. i need to sell this sh1t to buy proper ram! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ryzen rabi ddr5 al kaj?
<CrazyAPU> lynx naah
<CrazyAPU> ddr4
<CrazyAPU> sam specific ddr4 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sux
<CrazyAPU> naah
<CrazyAPU> its aight
<CrazyAPU> ne vem a je tale insurgency tko cpu dependant ampak grafična bl mal pomaga
<zdobbie> mórda!
<zdobbie> .yt ∆ - Taro
<jabuk> Alt-J (∆) - Taro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fTw_D3l10
<CrazyAPU> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyAPU> meeh
<CrazyAPU> še nič
<CrazyAPU> wtf je s to nevihto
<zdobbie> buffering ...
<dz0ny> msev-: skoz ti mer utrip 4 dni
<dz0ny> če hočeš še gps pol 2 dni zdrži
<msev-> uf top shizzle :D
<dz0ny> skoz
<msev-> amaze
<msev-> loh pa vse ugasneš tut ane
<dz0ny> ja
<msev-> pa se podaljša, za dneve ko ne športaš npr :D
<msev-> najs
<dz0ny> z hr zdrži 4 dni
<msev-> mo vidl če bo septembra še kj če bo okol 70eur jo bom kr kupu :D
<zdobbie> ne vgasej!
<zdobbie> deli z nami!
<zdobbie> pokazi, kje spis!
<dz0ny> TIL na 24ur so ubil flash
<CrazyAPU> fake news
<CrazyAPU> CrazyMelon: where were you
<zdobbie> LOGLESS
<CrazyLemon> ok..veter je tu
<CrazyLemon> dež pa tudi! no neki malega
<dz0ny> to pomen za 35min pr men
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je tudi to da na apuju nism dobu 'opencl is not responding' msg
<CrazyLemon> tu pa dobim
<dz0ny> diff is?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lots of diffs
<CrazyLemon> software wise pa 16.04.3 vs 17.04
<msev-> dz0ny, ful bi blo awesome če bi v arso.herokuapp integriral strele tut :P
<CrazyLemon> da ti skurijo PC?! smart thinking!
<CrazyLemon> evo ti strele..povsod okrog nas
<dz0ny> evo zacel :)
<idioterna> a stele integrirat
<idioterna> a neb rajs galvansko locu masinerije
<dz0ny> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php
<jabuk> Lightning & Thunderstorms - live real time Google Maps
<jabuk> Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.
<dz0ny> tole je bl usefull
<upd> a zna kdo nemsko
<upd> zweigeschwindigkeitsmotor
<zdobbie> dvogeschwindigkeitsmotor
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> dvohitrostni motor
<idioterna> pomen to
<idioterna> ampak js poznam bl kul besedo
<idioterna> obertonwobbelgeschwindigkeit!
<idioterna> pol loh se GmbH nalimas
<pitastrudl> kva ga poka v lj
<pitastrudl> k vojna ej
<pitastrudl> puške v roke pa lahk gremo surgat IRL
<upd> ok
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-30
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> o/
<napsy> goddam
<napsy> kera slaba noc
<napsy> needz covfefe
<speed-> +1
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kaj pa je blo?
<idioterna> jsm mel netopirja v sobi
<idioterna> sam se nism sekiru lih
<napsy> slab spanec, vrocina
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: pvt :)
<speed-> jo
<speed-> o
<speed-> cak :D
<speed-> evo mas quick howtu :D
<slax0r> tenkju :)
<zdobbie> yw
<slax0r> youtube ... vollbeat da v metal miks, amon amarth pa v rock ... -.-
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> o, glej ga
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neb vedu
<matjaz> sup
<matjaz> *finger guns*
<slax0r> https://pics.me.me/you-cant-just-respond-to-everything-with-finger-guns-thats-30987998.png
<zdobbie> who u calling kiddo, boi
<slax0r> who u calling boi, son
<zdobbie> who u calling son, sis
<slax0r> who u calling sis, bruh
<zdobbie> u, sis
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> I bless the rains down in Celje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny y u like that boi
<Dom`> a bo spet dež
<Dom`> :<
<idioterna> upejmo
<idioterna> ce ne bom mogu ful zalivat jutr zjutri
<CrazyLemon> spet?
<e1e> hello
<pitastrudl> dober dan
<Emanuel> sami zmesani deci tuki?
<pitastrudl> zdej je eden vec :D
<Emanuel> ampak res!
<idioterna> back to normal.
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> openwrt sux
<CrazyLemon> en teden nazaj izdajo 17.05.1 release
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa že 18.06
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<Dom`> a sam zarad tega, al Å¡e zaradi kaj drugega? :D
<Dom`> ker glih kupujem neki router, in hočem openwrt gor dat
<CrazyLemon> Dom` sam zaradi tega
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6788.99, low: 6710.10, high: 7098.81, bid: 6783.13, ask: 6791.99
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 383.303237252 (0.05658671 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-31
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> pozdrav cez reko
<napsy> ahoj
<slax0r> kako pa ves na kateri strani reke sem?
<zdobbie> kako pa ves, na kateri strani reke sem jaz?
<slax0r> cutim
<slax0r> na urinu
<zdobbie> hold up
<zdobbie> what
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msev-> slax0r, a v spolnem udu čutiš zdobbieja? :D
<speed-> msev- prosim, da take opazke zadrzis v sebi
<slax0r> msev-: ew
<slax0r> daj raje kake slikice pripopaj svojih latest conquestov :P
<slax0r> msev-: aja saj res, ti mas en dji quad right? kerega ze?
<msev-> dji mavic pro
<msev-> good for taking nude pics from the air
<msev-> loh vam povem kratko zgodovino conquestov
<msev-> zj sm mel eno en mesece k je neki tantro pa to razturala kr uživancija v postli
<msev-> sam pol je dvakrat začela neki o bivšem govort in sm jo skenslal
<msev-> nebom poslušal o bivših
<slax0r> aja, jaz sem pa ravno danes narocil mavic air
<msev-> tko da zj mam pa eno novo k je najboljša do zj sva si lih zvečer dala lupčka :D
<speed-> samo ti je htela povedat
<speed-> da se 10x boljse jebes kak bivsi
<speed-> ti pa tak
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
 * msev- gives brolove respect to speed-
<msev-> thanks tastar sj vem :D
<msev-> ma ne bolš da nism z njo tut če se je nevem kok dobr žgala
<msev-> k tok enih psiho zadev v glavi da nemorš po pol leta tipa pozabt to pa nevem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj mavic air je tut čist kul
<slax0r> kaj pa kaksne slikce?
<slax0r> ma pro mi je ze prevec
<slax0r> cenovno mislim
<matjaz> stories are back on the menu bois
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/fou2x6yvg7d11.jpg
<Lurker69> sm lih vidu to slikco on redditu
<Lurker69> naslov je tud fajni
<Lurker69> > I think I just interrupted a meeting I wasnt supposed to know about
<msev-> nevem tko mal sm pod pritiskom če bi jo pokazal
<msev-> ker je iz vzhodne slovenije
<msev-> in vi ste ful neki iz vzhoda in jo mogoče poznate :D
<msev-> je pa tko najboljša do zj
<slax0r> daj no
<slax0r> SHARE
<slax0r> :D
 * CrazyLemon is represeting west side 
<msev-> bom jutr :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xryaZF1Z4w
<jabuk> If you want a laptop you can count on. You Chromebook. - YouTube
<jabuk> Built-in virus protection, a battery that lasts all day, and automatic updates: welcome to the new way of doing things. Stream, play, and work without anythi...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenWRT-18.06-Released
<jabuk> OpenWRT 18.06 Released, Their First Update Since Merging With LEDE - Phoronix
<CrazyLemon> kinda not true.. first update je 17.01.5
<e1e> hello
<Dom`> hej
<Dom`> a so prenosne klime dejansko useful?
<Dom`> al je same shit kot navaden fan?
<CrazyLemon> ni same shit
<CrazyLemon> je kot navadna klima
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš met cev vn speljano :)
<Dom`> kaki price range pa mora bit, da je decent?
<Dom`> ker sem gledal tam 100-200e, pa folk pune flejma
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kakšne so za 100-200
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da so 300+
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<CrazyLemon> izbrala telefon? :)
<Dom`> nevem, če bi dal tolko :D
<CrazyLemon> jah to se ma ti moraš odločit koliko boš dal in koliko ne :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.1°C @31.07.2018 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:33, Kulminacija: 13:12:41, Sončni zahod: 20:36:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 48min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 31.07.2018 21:30 CEST	28.7°C
<CrazyLemon> 31.07.2018 21:00 CEST	30°C      <- portorož
<CrazyLemon> 31.07.2018 21:30 CEST	29°C <- piran
<CrazyLemon> its like hell
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 28.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 28.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 28.6°C
<CrazyLemon> ^ hell
<e1e> hej CrazyLemon ne še, razmišlam, da bi vzela 6.1, sam ga majo pri nas sam na A1
<e1e> ker mislim, da ma enak procesor kot nokia 8, pa nevem če bi dala tulk več
<CrazyLemon> e1e 6.1 je great choice :)
<e1e> v telekomu en sploh ni vedu, da obstaja ta phone lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e nič čudnega.. če ni samsung ali pa apple ... :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon no sej tud v A1 me je en prepričeval, da bi kakšnega huaweya (še napisat ne znam lol) uzela, ker jih velik več prodajo ...
<CrazyLemon> huaweija :D
<CrazyLemon> huaweiji se kr dosti prodajajo ja.. majo kr v redu ceno
<e1e> ja, sam js nisem nikoli na to gledla
<e1e> prej sm vzela kakšnega, ki je bil mal drugačen
<e1e> zdej še morem se sam odločiti, kako bi ga zaščitla
<CrazyLemon> bubble wrap
<CrazyLemon> :>
<e1e> hehe, seveda, da bom lahko pol mal balončkov "pokala" :p
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. win win :D
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<e1e> kak link je to jabuk...strežnika ni mogoče najti lol
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč o/
<e1e> kaj maš pa ti CrazyLemon za eno zaščito na svojem?
<CrazyLemon> e1e zravn telefona pride tist..bumper al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa na amazonu kupu Å¡e steklo
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to :)
<e1e> aha ok, morem vprašat, če tuki tud pride zraven
<e1e> lahko noč CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-01
<Ohelig1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ohelig1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Ohelig1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ohelig1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<Xgc12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xgc12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xgc12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Xgc12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<bigpresh9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<bigpresh9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<bigpresh9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<bigpresh9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<kamkran> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<kamkran> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<kamkran> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<kamkran> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ski_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<ski_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<caf6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<caf6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<caf6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<caf6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<TReK20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TReK20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<TReK20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TReK20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<Lurker69> uh tuki so tud boti
<Lurker69> mimogrede wse te obtožbe proti freenode staffers so samo ena stara IRC troll vojska, ki trolajo freenode
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw_iFb3UrdM&t=30m01s v temle IRC radio showu je vse razloženo na humoren način
<jabuk> L0DE RADIO HOUR - FREENODEWICH - Live IRC call in show! - YouTube
<jabuk> Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/l0de - http://www.patreon.com/l0de
<Dominian1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dominian1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<erasmus22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<erasmus22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<erasmus22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<erasmus22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<napsy> lp
<napsy> lol
<napsy> is that for real?
<napsy> freenodegate
<idioterna> sej se zmer spamajo
<napsy> zanimiv
<napsy> v enem pogledu se sicer strinjam s temkloeri
<idioterna> hm?
<napsy> pedofilija ni bolezen
<idioterna> a si odpiral linke v spamu?
<idioterna> are you mad?
<napsy> zakaj
<idioterna> se vec spama bo
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> ce spam deluje, pol se ga splaca posiljat, ane
<idioterna> drugac nimam nc prot pedofilom k poskrbijo zase tko da ne zlorablajo otrok
<napsy> aja zdaj sm sele skapiru
<idioterna> recimo hentai gledajo al kaj
<napsy> nism sploh pogledu kdo je dal link
<napsy> ma ja
<napsy> mislim, ce mas tako perverzijo .. pac sment
<napsy> dokler drugim ne delas skodo
<idioterna> dvomim da si kdo prostovoljno izbere, da ga bodo otroc spolno privlacl
<idioterna> je pa tut mal shitty da v velik drzavah so spolno ze cist zreli ljudje smatrani za otroke
<idioterna> in se pol bl okol tega vrti vse
<idioterna> kok mora kdo bit star da je spolnost legal
<napsy> po mojem se gre bol za mentalno zrelost
<napsy> ceprav .. tu je zdj tanka meja :)
<idioterna> ja sej to je povezan
<drathir13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<drathir13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<drathir13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<drathir13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<idioterna> o lej t-2
<napsy> dost ker ki gleda tist miss teen valda najprej pomisli kok bi polozil kodidatke tam
<napsy> ne bi pa v lajfu priznal
<idioterna> eh, men ni nc tezko priznat da zgledajo spolno privlacne
<idioterna> definitivno ne zgledajo kot otroc
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> in the end, it's all about sex :)
<idioterna> ma, eni pravjo da se je tezko brzdat
<idioterna> js pa mislm da ne
<napsy> no cez par let bo VR tak ze tolk izpiljen
<napsy> pa zna bit da bodo parverzne igre tut prizanesle kakemu otroku
<erry3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<erry3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<erry3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<erry3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<Raziel5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Raziel5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Raziel5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Raziel5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<speed-> spaaaam
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> holy fuck ej
<slax0r> kaj? davcno dobil nazaj? :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> po
<speed-> poglej ta blog
<speed-> od tega kloerija
<napsy> :)
<speed-> adijo pamet ej :D
<napsy> gremo vsi na sioff.net :)
<speed-> tale je resno zrel za neko oblazinjeno sobo
<idioterna> pa kaj je z vami
<idioterna> ne followa se linkov v spamu.
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> sploh ne ti ko si na winsih
<speed-> pac zivimo nevarno!
<idioterna> nima veze varno nevarno
<idioterna> ce followas linke v spamu s tem spodbujas spammerje, da se vec spamajo
<napsy> um
<napsy> kater mind-mapping kaj uporabljate v linux?
<slax0r> mind-mapping?
<napsy> ja
<napsy> zgleda da bodo neki dot diagrami se najbolsi priblizek
<slax0r> dafuq is mind-mapping?
<napsy> diagramcki ki smo jih delal v osnovni soli na velike plakate :)
<slax0r> in zakaj bi to delal izven osnovne sole?
<napsy> ker so kul
<pitastrudl> pride prav včasih, malo strukturiraš stvari
<pitastrudl> mapping your thoughts and such
<napsy> organizacija idej
<idioterna> miselni vzorci
<idioterna> se temu rece po slovensk
<napsy> tocno ja
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<developers> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<developers> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<developers> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<slax0r> se vec za klikat
<speed-> sem ze vse poklikal
<speed-> :D
<Sigyn22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Sigyn22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Sigyn22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Sigyn22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<napsy> lahka kdo reportira spemerje adminom?
<slax0r> they know
<slax0r> saj ni samo na tem channelu :)
<idioterna> mora bit botnet, ker je s ful ipjev
<idioterna> en t-2 je prsu
<idioterna> me prov zanima a je to compromised router al windows masina
<bigpresh13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<bigpresh13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<bigpresh13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<bigpresh13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<slax0r> oh god
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<slax0r> a lahko damo channel na only-registered?
<msev-> pomoje sm js registriran tko da lahko hahah :D
<slax0r> si ja
<msev-> https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect
<msev-> uuuuu
<jabuk> GitHub - andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect: KDE Connect implementation for Gnome Shell 3.24+
<msev-> hudo
<jabuk> KDE Connect implementation for Gnome Shell 3.24+
<msev-> mogu bom zgleda na najnovejši LTS updateat
<msev-> spet bo vse broken :)
<msev-> gnome je vedno boljši in boljši
<msev-> nemorm dojet kašni kul extensioni so bli zle dodani medtem ko nisem spremljal
<matjaz> zdobersek, daj POTD
<matjaz> bom jaz
<matjaz> https://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/091/264/665.jpg
<matjaz> Å¡e dva dni pol pa FREEEDOOOOOM
<zdobersek> can confirm; is wednesday
<slax0r> that's what the goverment wants you to believe
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<zdobersek> can you just paste the virus link
<matjaz> I'm my own government
<matjaz> pa kaj je s tem spammom?
<slax0r> poklikaj
<slax0r> bodi kot speed-
<Turandot1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Turandot1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Turandot1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Turandot1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<woddf219> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<woddf219> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<woddf219> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<woddf219> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<napsy> oh joy
<Cisien5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Cisien5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Cisien5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<cheshire_cat> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<cheshire_cat> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<cheshire_cat> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<cheshire_cat> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<cheshire_cat> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<cheshire_cat> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<cheshire_cat> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<cheshire_cat> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<zdobersek_> stahp
<matjaz> they're taking our jobs!
<zdobersek_> no reason left to live!
<msev-> spet ta girllove
<msev-> nemorm skoz gledat
<msev-> tok me privlači da bi kliknu pa ne smem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> speed-, dj mi povej kaj je notr tm v temu girllove blogu :D
<speed-> to nisem bral :D
<slax0r> lies
<msev-> a če upgradeam na najnovejši LTS iz tastarega mi bo vse stvari v povezavi s temami spremenil pa extensione disableala itd
<Thanks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Thanks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Thanks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Thanks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<woddf210> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf210> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<metalcamp> omg
<mar77i_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mar77i_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mar77i_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mar77i_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<abian21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<abian21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<abian21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<abian21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<matjaz> fuckin ell
<matjaz> even jabuk is participating in this spammsession!
<slax0r> ban jabuk!
<slax0r> fooken spammer
<napsy> kje pa so operji?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek_ do your effin job!
<matjaz> http://www.flamingtoast.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ban-hammer-newB.jpg
<pitastrudl> lol
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<MikeoftheEast> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<MikeoftheEast> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<MikeoftheEast> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<ravioli28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<ravioli28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<ravioli28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ravioli28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<pitastrudl> kaj pa če bi dal na auth only?
<matjaz> enih 15000 vrstic višje je nekdo to idejo že dal
<matjaz> I agree
<dave4925> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<dave4925> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<dave4925> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dave4925> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.monitor.si/novica/google-pay-od-danes-na-hrvaskem/186707/
<jabuk> Google Pay od danes na Hrvaškem | Monitor
<jabuk> Od prvega avgusta dalje je Googlova storitev brezstičnega plačevanja na voljo tudi pri naših južnih sosedih.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6479.97, low: 6380.00, high: 6699.99, bid: 6488.46, ask: 6499.39
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 364.390254633 (0.0559489 BTC)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hello from the other side
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> vroče je :)
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> Nisem opazila lol
<CrazyLemon> en mau pa že
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @01.08.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:41:31, Kulminacija: 13:06:29, Sončni zahod: 20:31:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 49min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> .vreme ulovka
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31°C @01.08.2018 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% zahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:44, Kulminacija: 13:12:38, Sončni zahod: 20:35:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 45min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<e1e> ni velike razlike...
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 29.2°C
<idioterna> .vreme zaplana
<jabuk> ARSO: Vrhnika (310m): 32.7°C @01.08.2018 13:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 1.97 m/s (7.1 km/h)
<CrazyLemon> je kr razlika!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:27, Kulminacija: 13:10:37, Sončni zahod: 20:34:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 48min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> vrhnka je kr vroca
<idioterna> v primerjavi s tle gor
<e1e> Ah kak fajn je topl morje...ko sm pa js bla je blo pa največ 22°C :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi js dal da je 22° :)
<CrazyLemon> tko pa mora celo noč klima delat :)
<idioterna> pa kaj se vsi tok radi v tej juhi namakate
<idioterna> ce je vec k 18 stopinj clovk zasvica med plavanjem
<e1e> haha, kak kdo...
<CrazyLemon> 11° + neopren or gtfo
<zdobersek_> shit so hot it makes you want to spend 2 weeks in a Thai cave
<zdobersek_> too soon?
<zdobersek_> tam sicer ni blo kej prevec mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je.. a je bilo vroče?
<zdobersek_> nop
<CrazyLemon>  Divers said the temperature in the cave was a about 26 degrees
<CrazyLemon> sounds like nice
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> -like
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.monitor.si/novica/google-pay-od-danes-na-hrvaskem/186707/ ,jst sm težil NLB
<jabuk> Google Pay od danes na Hrvaškem | Monitor
<jabuk> Od prvega avgusta dalje je Googlova storitev brezstičnega plačevanja na voljo tudi pri naših južnih sosedih.
<dz0ny> interno tud :P
<dz0ny> k pol grem takoj kupit ticwatch pro
<e1e> zuni je prevroče bit, še v senci sedet...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny razen če nisi težil kermu direktorju you were barking up the wrong tree :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..sj maš nlb pay :>
<CrazyLemon> e1e klima pa tv/internet.. to je pa vse kar rabiš :D
<e1e> ah ni Å¡e tak hudo, da bi rabla klimo not trenutno
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je :)
<e1e> drugač se pa laptop zadnje čase fejst segreva, tak da me tud to greje...
<Lurker69> speed-: blogi ki jih boti postajo so vsi fejk
<Lurker69> isti ljudje ki spamajo so napisali te bloge
<CrazyLemon> false
<CrazyLemon> AI wrote those blogs
<CrazyLemon> AI is behind those bots
<Lurker69> trollajo freenode staffers, ker pograšajo IRC vojne iz 90ih
<CrazyLemon> you can not stop AI
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw_iFb3UrdM&t=30m01s v temle IRC radio showu je vse razloženo na humoren način
<jabuk> L0DE RADIO HOUR - FREENODEWICH - Live IRC call in show! - YouTube
<jabuk> Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/l0de - http://www.patreon.com/l0de
<Lurker69> https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Penis_Pump tile ljudje so za tem
<jabuk> Penis Pump - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<idioterna> ne linkov odpirat ane
<CrazyLemon> tell that to them bots
<e1e> a ni možno na ircu blokirat te stavke, sej so vsi isto pisal?
<idioterna> sej boti ne odpirajo linkov
<idioterna> ja je sam sej je vseen mislm
<idioterna> najslabs kar loh nardis je da se odzivas
<pitastrudl> e1e: daj vse Å¡tiri linke na ignore, pa ti ne bo kazal
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/93qnm5/we_had_a_security_incident_heres_what_you_need_to/
<jabuk> We had a security incident. Here's what you need to know. : announcements
<jabuk> r/announcements:
<lynxlynxlynx> ja kaj pa bolj aktualni freenode, a so kej spisal?
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem videl nobenega wallopa ipd
<CrazyLemon> so ja
<CrazyLemon> maš na freenode.net
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 24.5°C @01.08.2018 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:34, Kulminacija: 13:10:52, Sončni zahod: 20:36:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 50min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> i'm dead
<matjaz> švicam v kolena in gležnje
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> dežuje...mogoče se bo malo ohladil...
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-02
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> morgne
<pitastrudl> morgen*
<slax0r> morgen
<speed-> ¸jewtro
<slax0r> who u callin' a jew, bro?
<speed-> u
<slax0r> bastardo
<slax0r> sasa84-: \o/
<slax0r> prav :(
<sasa84> helooooou ;)
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHfRfBYydiw
<jabuk> Voi vittu - YouTube
<slax0r> leeerooooy jeeeenkins
<msev-> a če sm bejbo po 4ih srečanjih povabu v monte carlo bo mislila da sm zmešan :D
<zdobbie> ne, das miljonar
<msev-> sj je rekla da nemore k gre s frendi v bovec haha da jih nemore skenslat :D
<zdobbie> kar bi zdej ze rabu bit
<zdobbie> ce si na KI ze par let
<zdobbie> menda pa ze mas sales network za vso drogo
<matjaz> *sniff* *sniff*
<msev-> lolz
<CampUnderBell> če sme pošten je sred poletja bovec verjetno boljše kot monte carlo
<matjaz> I agree
<slax0r> agree I do to
<msev-> sigurn sj men je tut čist logično
<msev-> sam me je fakin' bratranc v to prepričal...uglavnm zbrka :D
<slax0r> lahko mene peljes v monte carlo
<slax0r> ne bom ti dal, lahko ti pa placam kako ki ti bo
<msev-> z bmw 7ko bi naju ta punjaška soseda od bratranca peljala :D
<slax0r> bayerische mull-kraft wagen?
<msev-> zj se je pa izkazal da me je sam strollov bratranc
<msev-> :(
<msev-> upam da nism zj zajebal une bejbe
<idioterna> a une k je rekla da itak ne gre
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zdaj ji bo napisal "haha sam hecal sm se..a lahk grem s tabo v bovec" :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6489.00, low: 6380.00, high: 6599.99, bid: 6490.29, ask: 6498.35
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 355.342673951 (0.05469695 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo mogoče ali je tudi pri prenosnikih specificiran podatek o WCG tako kot je pri recimo nekaterih monitorjih?
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-03
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> zgleda da so nehal spamat
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> idioterna: mislim da ne, channel je +r
<idioterna> vceri ob 18h sm zadnga vidu
<idioterna> na channelu k ni +r
<zdobbie> a smo zmagal?
<slax0r> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<msev-> kul
<slax0r> kaj bo pa zdaj speed- klikal?
<slax0r> msev-: kaj zdaj? a gres v bovec?
<zdobbie> monte carlo or gtfo
<msev-> ne nč od tega :D
<msev-> itak me ni povabla v bovec
<msev-> ne razumem kaj je fora, drži me za roko pa žvali se z mano pol me pa ne povab tkole :D
<matjaz> delat pejte banda!
<slax0r> zakaj bi, ce pa ti delas
<slax0r> saj ves kako je, en dela, 10 se jih pa poslanja po lopatah
<matjaz> I don't actually :)
<matjaz> last day here
<slax0r> quit yer job?
<slax0r> ali vacay?
<matjaz> oboje :)
<slax0r> nice
<slax0r> drug siht? where?
<matjaz> grem na celtro
<speed-> ja
<speed-> source of fun ste mi vzeli
<speed-> BASTARDS
<zdobbie> sto ovaj
<msev->  wau hudo
<msev-> tale celtra
<idioterna> adtech is the scourge of mankind
<msev-> sam vrjetn pa velik dnarja ustvar
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nobenga dnara ne ustvar
<idioterna> pobere ga unim k ga majo tolk prevec, da nocjo davkov placat
<metalcamp> kaj je hudo glede celtre?
<msev-> da zgleda ful uspešna firma
<msev-> k sodeluje z multinacionalkami :D
<idioterna> ja, isto k zemanta
<idioterna> brightest minds in the world figuring out how to make people click on clickbaits
<zdobbie> literally u a few years ago
<zdobbie> al takrat se niso mell tko sell-out biznisa?
<idioterna> so mel ja
<idioterna> why do you think i left?
<slax0r> morals pa to
<sasa84> lol
<msev-> sasa84, wazzap
<sasa84> helow msev-
<sasa84> kaj dugaja :D
<msev-> bejbe me uničujejo
<msev-> nemorm žvet
<msev-> zle sm bil z eno en mesec pa pol in nism čist nč produktivnega naredu
<sasa84> pol ni noseča :P
<sasa84> hecam se :)
<metalcamp> msev-: am, kje si pa bil zadnjih nekaj let? :)
<sasa84> pa ja lej ... sej prve mesece more bit tko, če je človk zaljubljen
<metalcamp> msev-: (regarding celtra)
<msev-> sasa84, ne sam mal sva "trenirala" pol je pa rekla da nemore bivšga pozabt
<msev-> tko da zj sm že na naslednji
<msev-> sam je Å¡la pa na dopust
<msev-> pa zj nevem kko bo k bo nazaj pršla a bo mela že novga jebača
<CampUnderBell> kek, more bit bivši vesel da si jo spomnu da ga ne more pozabit
<msev-> ma zmešana je
<msev-> tko da nevrjamem da je vesel
<CampUnderBell> moj profesor filozofije v gimnaziji nas je naučil en zlo pomemben pregovor
<CampUnderBell> > če greš z otrokom spat, se poscan zbudiš
<CampUnderBell> slovenska verzija od "dont stick your dick in crazy"
<metalcamp> moder mož
<sasa84> msev-, kaj pa če si daš mal pavze?
<CampUnderBell> <idioterna> zgleda da so nehal spamat
<CampUnderBell> ^niso
<CampUnderBell> sm lih ugasnu +r mode v enem kanalu in manjy ko 5 minut po tem je en joinu
<metalcamp> sasa84: good luck with that one
<sasa84> CampUnderBell, kdo spama?
<sasa84> zaradi +r sem mogla naštimat, da se ubuntu-si joina 5 sekund kasnej :P
<sasa84> (po avtentifikaciji)
<slax0r> sasa84: ma tisti spam ko kao freenode staff ma malo...spicy bloge
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> spicy? :P
<slax0r> o/
<slax0r> ja...the bad kind of spice
<slax0r> speed- lahko pove vec
<slax0r> on je vse poklikal
<sasa84> speed-, dej več povej
<slax0r> 14:50   MikeoftheEast : Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<slax0r> en line na keterega ni treba kliknit da ves da je spicy :D
<sasa84> pedofilija? :o
<sasa84> to ni spicy... to je že crime
<slax0r> saj pravim, bad kind of spice
<sasa84> a je to mejbi od začetka tedna? a veš zakaj... prej me je avtomatsko autojoinalo, zdaj pa mi je pisalo, da kao nisem registrirana... zato sem mogla dat, da se ubuntu-si autojoina 5sekund po identifikaciji
<sasa84> včeraj, ko sem prišla domov, sem to opazla
<slax0r> +r je mislim da od vceraj
<sasa84> aha
<slax0r> ali 2 dni nazaj?
<slax0r> tako nekako
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> a to je kao zato, da na kanal lahko pridejo samo uni, ki se registrirajo na freenode a ne
<sasa84> mene nič ne moti... samo zguglat sem mogla rešitev :D
<slax0r>  /msg slax0r hej lubi, kako pridem gor na #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> sj sm že gor lubi no fear
<msev-> #wannabeontop
<sasa84> lol slax0r :D
<slax0r> sasa84: u jebemo, zaj sem zasral a? sem pozabil da se tako samo na private kliceva :/
<sasa84> da ne bo na konc slax0rgate!!!
<idioterna> slax0rbrezgat you mean
<slax0r> to sem pa vsak vecer ko vstopim v tus
 * sasa84 je dostojna punca, se tušira v gatkah
<idioterna> wat
<idioterna> zakaj pa to?
<idioterna> slis se nehigienicno.
<sasa84> sej drugač jih pa ne nosim
<sasa84> te za umivat mi je dal slax0r ... on jih več ne rab pa majo ful lepo čipko
<idioterna> to je vse lih narobe!
<sasa84> aaaaaa
<sasa84> a pod kavbojke gatke, tuširat pa brez gatk???
<slax0r> dokler pod minico ni gatk, je vse ok
<sasa84> a ti si mel zadnjič gatke pod minico?
<slax0r> nikoli
<sasa84> ta idioterna jih tud poka, a ne slax0r
<slax0r> ja, sam res
<idioterna> jsm studiru osebno higieno!
<sasa84> ja valda! v gatkah se kopa, da se spodi kej ne zmoč
<sasa84> baje začne pol gnit
<sasa84> pa skoz more bit pokrit.... tko kt krompir
<sasa84> krompir rata zelen, če je na svetlobi
<idioterna> muca pa rjava
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> kar juicy talk za #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> zanimivo da se noben TFC ni padel
<sasa84> zzdej bo pa ubuntu-si na udaru :D
<sasa84> tfc slax0r ?
<slax0r> "this fucking channel"
<slax0r> zdobbie jih je rad limal ko se je kaj takega dogajalo
<sasa84> al to so same življenjske stvari
<sasa84> kaj pa mamo... agronomijo, osebno higieno
<sasa84> ene pa tud vse zmot :P
<slax0r> saj ves v kakih casih zivimo
<slax0r> vcasih smo meli probleme samo kako zbrati pogum da punco ogovoris
<slax0r> sedaj pa moras zbrati pogum pa se pravilno se odlocit kako jo bos naslovil
<sasa84> indeed
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/steipete/status/1025024813889478656
<jabuk> Twitter
<e1e> hello
<e1e> končno se mi je uspelo registrirat in prijavit tu gor
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> dejmo preverit kako kaže s spammom
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> awesome
<CrazyLemon> ^ not this great ..but can't complain much
<e1e> CrazyLemon ti je še vedno vroče?
<CrazyLemon> e1e trenutno ne.. tuš pomaga pa klima tudi :)
<e1e> hehe no lepo
<e1e> pr nas je že nekaj ur kar fajn "hladn" no za trenutne razmere, ni pa blo velik dežja dans
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6395.57, low: 6277.00, high: 6538.07, bid: 6386.39, ask: 6386.40
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 359.923020742 (0.0562844 BTC)
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32°C @03.08.2018 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:05, Kulminacija: 13:12:32, Sončni zahod: 20:32:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @03.08.2018 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:56, Kulminacija: 13:06:23, Sončni zahod: 20:28:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 21????
<e1e> Uf pri vas mate še pa vroče...
<e1e> Dobro da nism na morju :p
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 20.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<CrazyLemon> včeraj pa je bila temperatura skoraj 29° :D
<e1e> zakaj je pa danes tulk padla?
<CrazyLemon> burja :)
<e1e> aha
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sem šel plavat včeraj, okol sedmih zjutri. je bla voda 29 :D
<pitastrudl> blo bolj toplo v morju kot zunaj
<GrapeNinja> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<GrapeNinja> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GrapeNinja> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<GrapeNinja> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<GrapeNinja> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<dirtyroshi> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<dirtyroshi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-04
<sjums> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<sjums> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<sjums> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<preaction27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<preaction27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<preaction27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<preaction27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<preaction27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<stevoo6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<stevoo6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<stevoo6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<stevoo6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<stevoo6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<rud0lf7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<rud0lf7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<rud0lf7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<rud0lf7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<rud0lf7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<sasa84> se opravičujem za skakanje :D
<Sousapro25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Sousapro25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<Sousapro25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Sousapro25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Sousapro25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Sousapro25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<PolarizedIons21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<PolarizedIons21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<PolarizedIons21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<PolarizedIons21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<PolarizedIons21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<PolarizedIons21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<Faylite27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Faylite27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<Faylite27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Faylite27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Faylite27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Faylite27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<sasa84> hm
<Faylite27> lol
<TroniQ89> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<TroniQ89> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<TroniQ89> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<TroniQ89> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TroniQ89> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<TroniQ89> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej kikn dol tega luzerja/BOT
<walle303> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<walle303> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<walle303> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<walle303> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<walle303> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<walle303> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Neobenedict> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Neobenedict> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<Neobenedict> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Neobenedict> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<Neobenedict> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Neobenedict> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<Nefertiti4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Nefertiti4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jabuk> Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jabuk> Simon Smith is arguably one of InfoSec’s most recent prominent charlatans. His business model appears to be questionable solutions sold under the guise of protecting people from the same questionable activies that he perpetrates.
<Nefertiti4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jabuk> William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jabuk> William Pitcock is a renowned pedo-rights activist and internet marketer.
<Nefertiti4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jabuk> Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Nefertiti4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jabuk> Bryan "kloeri" Østergaards blog. Bryan is the Freenode head of infrastructure and a Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea.
<jabuk> Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Nefertiti4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jabuk> GirlLove Blog
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo pa mir pri bajti :)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a ni bil že par dni +r?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je bil..samo sem ga včeraj odstranil :)
<sasa84> aaa
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa na privat težijo :D
<e1e> hej sasa84 kakšne so kej slike z nokio 6, predvsem v slabših svetlobnih pogojih?
<CrazyLemon> e1e saša nima 6.1 ampak tastaro 6ko :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon saj vem, sam sem brala, da ni velikih sprememb pri kameri, razen program je posodobljen
<CrazyLemon> e1e v 6.1 naj bi bila zeissova kamera
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravijo :)
<e1e> a prej ni bla?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> nobene ohladitve na obzorju :(
<CrazyLemon> včeraj si jo mela :)
<e1e> ja, sam veš kje je že to, danes se nič več ne pozna to, sam še bolj vroče je...
<CrazyLemon> vem kje je to.. pri nas pa že 10+ dni 30+° :)
<e1e> sej pri vas je tak večinoma vedno bolj toplo...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @04.08.2018 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:10, Kulminacija: 13:06:18, Sončni zahod: 20:27:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> ta luna je pa res skoz v ščipu odkar pomnem...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> its a feature not a bug :)
<e1e> haha aja?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> e1e, huh, kaj vem
<sasa84> e1e, lej, zdej mam roleto skor celo dol v sobi in pride tko https://www.dropbox.com/s/uirfvqhsbfsfink/IMG_20180804_183508.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - IMG_20180804_183508.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> ko ponoč mačka slikam, kako spi pri men.... čak da najdem kakšno :)
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyxp1n1jz733xrz/2018-06-11%2012.52.29.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 2018-06-11 12.52.29.jpg
<sasa84> evo :D
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<CrazyLemon> dej odlepi to grdo ubuntu nalepko no :D
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> na naši častitljivi ustanovi delam reklamo za linux :P
<sasa84> si upam trdit, da sem edina s tem OS :P
<e1e> hvala sasa84 Å¡e kr dobre slike
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič bil pri enem kaplanu pa sm mu mogu pokazat kako se gre na spletno stran od rkc koper pa sprinta dokument
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> auč!
<sasa84> da nisem tega mulca Å¡e jaz mela na faxu!!!
<sasa84> shame on me :(
<CrazyLemon> ni bil ravno mulc :D
<CrazyLemon> tam late 40s :D
<sasa84> z očali in mal plešast?
<CrazyLemon> plešast da.. brez očal.. oziroma za branje jih je mel :D
<CrazyLemon> kinda plešast
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-LI-6BFN4s         tale jorja is a fine looking lady :D pa tudi pet zna :>
<jabuk> Jorja Smith - No Scrubs (TLC cover) | Plus Près de Toi - Nova.fr - YouTube
<jabuk> Du haut de ses 20 ans, Jorja Smith incarne pour beaucoup le renouveau d’une Soul, celle venue de Grande-Bretagne. Une présence rare qui nous fait l’exception...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je pa zadnje dni ta komad všeč https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5KAc5CoCuk
<jabuk> Indila - Dernière Danse (Clip Officiel) - YouTube
<jabuk> 1er Album « Mini World » sur iTunes http://po.st/MiniWorld Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/IndilaOfficiel Twitter : http://www.twitter.com/Indila Composi...
<CrazyLemon> kr kul ja :)
<sasa84> mucki, jaz bi šla pa lahko na koleššček
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme postojna
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28°C @04.08.2018 16:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 3.83 m/s (13.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:42, Kulminacija: 13:10:31, Sončni zahod: 20:30:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 39min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 27.6°C @04.08.2018 16:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:15, Kulminacija: 13:10:28, Sončni zahod: 20:30:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ni hudo ne
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<sasa84> nope
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.6°C @04.08.2018 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% zahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:16, Kulminacija: 13:12:27, Sončni zahod: 20:31:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 38min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 04.08.2018 18:30 CEST	31°C	1.9m/s (7km/h)	4.6m/s (17km/h)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> stupid jabuk
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdej mam hlačke z naramnicami!
<idioterna> a za kolo
<idioterna> sej res
<idioterna> a pridem kej
<idioterna> pocas se cajt izteka
<idioterna> pol bom mogu spet cez krim do rakeka
<sasa84> ej, kdaj ti greš?
<idioterna> v sredo jih grem iskat na letalisce
<idioterna> in bom ze doma spal
<idioterna> no sej zdej sm 10 kil lazji tko da
<idioterna> loh tut cez krim i guess
<sasa84> ej, bi se probala za kakšen tork dop zment
<idioterna> kul ja, bova vidla
<idioterna> sej ni take panike uresnic
<sasa84> jutr mam glih ene obiske
<sasa84> tko če bi....pondelk, tork
<idioterna> ja sej js mam bako cez tut tko da
<idioterna> sporocim tist dan, ce bo ugodno
<sasa84> itak ti prej sporočim
<sasa84> ok mucki, zdej pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> bbl
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-05
<msev-> A ce ji od cetrtka ze nism pisal je ze dost ignoriranja da ji loh zj :)
<Dom`> zakaj pa ignoriraš? :)
<CrazyLemon> kazen! :D
<Dom`> aa, more bit disciplina. :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/04/venezuela-says-maduro-was-target-of-drone-assassination-attempt/
<jabuk> Venezuela says Maduro was target of attempted drone attack
<CrazyLemon> its happening
<jabuk> Venezuela President Nicolas Maduro may be the first major leader to have faced a drone-based assassination attempt.Information Minister Jorge Rodriguez claime...
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3m2oOhi75M
<jabuk> Moment Maduro’s speech cut midway by explosion, panic ensues - YouTube
<jabuk> The moment Venezuelan President Nicholas Maduro’s speech was interrupted by approaching drones laden with explosives was captured on video. The authorities c...
<idioterna> viva la revolucion
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 27.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.5°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1804-lts
<jabuk> EUD Security Guidance: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS - NCSC Site
<jabuk> This guidance was developed following testing on devices running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. It's important to remember that this guidance has been conceived as a way to satisfy the 12 End User Device Security Principles. As such, it consists of recommendations and should not be seen as a set of mandatory instructions requiring no further thought.
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-29
<Lurker69> https://twitter.com/steveo/status/1155632008204181504
<Lurker69> upd fix your shit :)
<CrazyLemon> https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-smartphone-final-specs-announced/
<CrazyLemon> 700 USD za to?!?!
<CrazyLemon> lmao
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-30
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-31
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-01
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfrUdt_li-s
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-04
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EBHgduDWkAA6cO2?format=jpg&name=large
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-28
<zalcana> Oj
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-30
<nariyel> Zdravo. Zanima me zakaj v foosi 20.04 ni paketa amule, ko pa ta paket obstaja v stari in razvojni najnovejši verziji ubunutu
<nariyel> kaj mi predlagati kot rešitev?
<idioterna> poglej ce mogoce snap paket obstaja
<nariyel> idioterna: ne obstaja
<idioterna> potem pa z latest ubuntuja .deb downloadaj pa probaj instalirat
<idioterna> z dpkg -i oz. lahko tut z graficnimi vmesniki
<nariyel> si moram za to potegnit novi apt source?
<nariyel> nočem si jih pomešat
<idioterna> ne, samo .deb file poberes z weba
<idioterna> https://packages.ubuntu.com/groovy/amule
<nariyel> gre, maš prav
<nariyel> ampak ful čudno se mi zdi de v samo v fossi ne obstaja
<idioterna> hecno je ja
<idioterna> nekdo je pozabil nanj i guess
<nariyel> razumem, hvala za pomoč
